# Versender - momentane Lieferprobleme, wer kann's noch am besten?



## Geisterfahrer (15. Mai 2020)

Um den Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread, in dem es ja eigentlich in erster Linie um die im Schnäppchenjägertrhead geposteten Schnäppchen gehen sollte, etwas zu entlasten, hier die ausgelagerte Plattform, um sich über die derzeitigen Lieferengpässe/Abwicklungsprobleme und Leistungfähigkeit von Online-Versendern auszutauschen:

Ich schreib auch mal einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht, wie es mir derzeit mit meinen Bestellungen ergangen ist:

Hatte bei Hibike und Bike24 jetzt jeweils den Fall, dass bei den Statusinformationen im Konto "verschickt" angezeigt wurde, ohne dass eine Versandbenachrichtigung erfolgt wäre. Das ging dann so ein paar Tage, irgendwann kam sie dann. Die DHL teilte dabei jeweils mit, es könne eine ganze Weile dauern, bis die Sachen kämen, lief aber doch recht flott.

Beim örtlichen Händler sind Sachen, die er überhaupt anbieten kann (da das nicht bei allen ging, die Bestellungen bei den o. g.) derzeit jeweils nach einer knappen Woche da. Meine DT-Zahnscheiben brauchen gerade etwas länger, aber das ist ja auch nichts, was man unbedingt jetzt sofort braucht.

Bestellt rechtzeitig und übt Euch in Geduld! Hakt nicht zwanzigmal nach, wie es jetzt aussieht, sonst geht der Versand insgesamt noch langsamer.

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß beim Schnäppchenjagen!


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Mai 2020)

R2 Bike liefert bei lagernden Artikeln schnell und zuverlässig wie immer.
Letzte Woche Mo morgen etwas bestellt und Mi erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eBiker67 (15. Mai 2020)

Bike24 und BikeDiscount liefern momentan deutlich langsamer aber immer noch innerhalb einer Woche. So wird es aber auch mit dem Hinweis auf die aktuelle Lage auf deren Website kommuniziert. Ein Lieferproblem wäre es, wenn Teile nicht verfügbar sind die es davor noch waren. So ist es eine mehr oder weniger nachvollziehbare Lieferverzögerung - die werden mächtig zu tun haben!  ? 

Viele Grüße!

Karl


----------



## The_Killersocke (15. Mai 2020)

Habe jetzt über die letzten Wochen zahlreiche, lagernde Teile bei Rose und Bike-Components bestellt. BC schwankt zwischen 7-14 Tage und Rose liefert innerhalb von 7 Tagen.

Habe das Gefühl, dass das Problem (zumindest in meiner Region) nicht am Versanddienstleister liegt, wenn's auch so oft angesprochen wird...


----------



## Deleted 525513 (15. Mai 2020)

Ich habe vor gut 6 Wochen eine neue Fidlock bei Bike-Components bestellt, angegeben war die Lieferzeit mit 2-7 Tagen. Gestern wurde der neue Liefertermin auf den 8.6 geändert.

Damit muss ich halt leben, alle anderen Artikel waren nach ca. 10 Tagen bei mir. Ich bin schnelleres gewöhnt, im Endeffekt interessiert es aber auch wiederum keinen.


----------



## NunAuchDa (15. Mai 2020)

Bei Bc hatte ich 3 Bestellungen innerhalb zwei Tagen aufgegeben. Die 3. Bestellung wurde innerhalb von 24 Stunden verschickt aber die ersten beiden nach je 7 Tagen....irgendwie nicht nachvollziehbar.

Meine gestrige Bestellung von bike 24 wurde gestern bestellt und ist seit dem elektronisch angekündigt.

R2 lieferte zuletzt innerhalb von 24 Stunden. Liegt aber wohl auch etwas daran das ich nur etwa 35 km von denen entfernt wohne.

Mit DHL scheint es gerade glückssache zu sein. Manche Pakete sind mitten in der Nacht im Zustelldepot und werden nicht am nächsten Tag ausgeliefert. Pakete die dafür vor Mitternacht im Zustelldepot sind werden am nächsten Tag ausgeliefert.

Derzeit kaufe ich aber öfters mal bei ebay Kleinanzeigen oder im Bikemarkt ein.


----------



## sf666 (15. Mai 2020)

R2 - Versand am nächsten Tag
BC - Stillstand seit mittlerweile 9 Tagen


----------



## rapidrabbit (15. Mai 2020)

Bike24 und R2B dauert etwa 1 Tag länger als sonst. Kommt innerhalb von max. 3 Tagen.

Mein Paket aus China hingegen liegt schon seit dem 09.04. irgendwo in Deutschland rum.

Briefpost aus China war hingegen wie sonst auch innerhalb von ca. 2 Wochen angekommen.


----------



## S-H-A (15. Mai 2020)

Bike 24 und Bike Components zuverlässig, dauerte nur etwas länger. Bei beiden innerhalb angekündigter Zeit...


----------



## Sis76 (15. Mai 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach liegt es ausschließlich an den Versendern. Maciag, Bike24 und selbst Mantel aus Holland schaffen es innerhalb 3 Tagen zu liefern bei lagernden Artikeln mit DHL und UPS. Habe gerade erst im April/Mai bei allen 3 bestellt und kann nicht meckern. Oftmals liegt es aber auch dran, ob die Versender die Artikel tatsächlich selbst lagerhaltig haben oder selbst vom Großhandel beziehen.


----------



## NunAuchDa (15. Mai 2020)

Gerade sah ich, das mein Hundefutterlieferant wegen Laufzeitverzögerungen via DHL nicht mehr nach Berlin versendet. Bei dem dortigen Paketzentrum wundert mich das nicht. Das ist schon bei normalen Zeiten eine Katastrophe.

Generell finde ich, das DHL wirklich Lieferzeiten wie vor Weihnachten hat. Pakete liegen da auch schon mal länger in Filialen bevor diese dort abgeholt werden.

Ich bin mal gespannt ob sich das ganze zukünftig auch auf die Berufswahl der Jugendlichen auswirkt. Mittlerweile sieht man ja welche Jobs in einer Krise funktionieren und wo es Kurzarbeit gab. Vielleicht entscheiden sich jetzt doch mehr Mitmenschen für eine Berufswahl im Gesundheitssystem oder bei den Paketzustellern.

Nachtrag: Wie ich gerade meiner Email entnehme verteilt hier in der Stadt DHL die Pakete schön über die vorhandenen Packstationen. Zumindest hab ich in letzter Zeit kein Paket mehr welches in die ursprünglich bestimmte Packstation eingeliefert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (15. Mai 2020)

Biker Boarder hat innerhalb von zwei Tagen geliefert.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Mai 2020)

r2. Zweimal mittags bestellt und am nächsten Tag in der Post.


----------



## Grizzly71 (15. Mai 2020)

Maciag Offroad war innerhalb 3 Tagen da
Probikeshop ging 10 Tage (kommt aber soweit ich weiß aus Frankreich)


----------



## judyclt (15. Mai 2020)

Ich kann auch nur r2 empfehlen. Aktuell deutlich schneller als BC.


----------



## Kwietsch (15. Mai 2020)

CRC
Ragley Rahmen 5 Tage
Pedale 3 Tage


----------



## Goldschatzengel (15. Mai 2020)

Montagsmittag bei R2 bestellt und am Mittwoch erhalten  XTR Komponenten plus ein paar Kleinteile alles komplett geliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (15. Mai 2020)

Bike 24
Mittwoch bestellt und kam heut.
Hatte sogar was im wk was nicht auf Lager war... 6-8 Tage war angegeben..


----------



## dg_ride1997 (15. Mai 2020)

Alle großen brauchen bei mir um die 2-5 Tage aktuell. DHL liefert bis jetzt fast immer innerhalb von 24std


----------



## Deleted 499340 (15. Mai 2020)

R2 Bike hat auch bei mir fluppig geklappt. Einmal Montag bestellt, Donnerstag geliefert und das zweite Mal war es Montag - Mittwoch.
Bike24, Bike-Discount und Bike-Components kommen im moment nicht so ganz hinterher...

An dieser dieser Stelle auch ein big-up booyakasha für die Postboten, die mich in den letzten Wochen mit Teilen versorgt haben. Ich war richtig in Bastellaune!


----------



## nightwolf (15. Mai 2020)

eBiker67 schrieb:


> (...) deutlich langsamer aber immer noch innerhalb einer Woche. So wird es aber auch mit dem Hinweis auf die aktuelle Lage auf deren Website kommuniziert. (...)


Nun ja wir wissen ja was los ist, und der Hinweis grinst einen in grossen Lettern aus dem Browserfenster an.
Von daher ist das alles IMHO kein Problem, denn alle wissen Bescheid.
Nervig ist es immer nur, wenn einem z. B. fuer irgendwas Spezielleres zwei Wochen Lieferzeit versprochen werden und dann werden es zwei Monate.

Ich werd ja mal sehen wann meine soeben getaetigte Order von Bike-Components kommt.
Allerdings habe ich mindestens noch die naechste drei-Tage-Woche volle Granate Arbeit auf dem Buerotisch, also ueberhaupt kein Thema wenn eh alles fruehestens in der KW22 kommt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Mai 2020)

Ein bisschen länger Corona und uns kommen die Lieferzeiten von RCZ nicht mehr so lang vor.


----------



## CHBD (15. Mai 2020)

Weiß gar nicht warum so viele Leute bei BC bestellen.
Im Vergleich zu Bike24, Bike-Discount und r2 ist alles 2-5 € teurer, kein kostenloser Versand ab Summe x und auch kein Rechnungskauf möglich. 
Auch scheinen sie deutlich länger zu brauchen als die oben genannten Shops. 
Habe meine Teile letzte Woche bei B24 und die Woch bei bike- discount innerhalb von 2 Tagen mit DHL bekommen. Vorteil bei uns kommen die dhl Pakete mit dem Postboten. Und der ist mega zuverlässig.


----------



## Martinwurst (16. Mai 2020)

Einigermaßen zügig, egal ob Onlineshop oder lokaler Händler, wird es nur gehen wenn die Ware auf Lager ist.

Wenn Händler Räder beim Hersteller nachbestellen müssen, ist da genauso Land unter aktuell.

Das ganze Gemecker kann nur von Leuten kommen, die absolut hinterm Mond leben. In der aller ungünstigsten Jahreszeit überhaupt Räder kaufen, dann noch Corona, aber alle müssen nach ihrer Pfeife tanzen, auch DHL usw.


----------



## dg_ride1997 (16. Mai 2020)

CHBD schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht warum so viele Leute bei BC bestellen.
> Im Vergleich zu Bike24, Bike-Discount und r2 ist alles 2-5 € teurer, kein kostenloser Versand ab Summe x und auch kein Rechnungskauf möglich.
> Auch scheinen sie deutlich länger zu brauchen als die oben genannten Shops.
> Habe meine Teile letzte Woche bei B24 und die Woch bei bike- discount innerhalb von 2 Tagen mit DHL bekommen. Vorteil bei uns kommen die dhl Pakete mit dem Postboten. Und der ist mega zuverlässig.


Normal ist BC genauso schnell wie alle anderen auch, Lieferung ist meist innerhalb von 24std da
Hauptgrund warum ich da gerne bestelle ist der extrem gute Service
hatte mal ne slxc bestellt einmal benutzt, dann brauchte ich sie nicht mehr. BC hat mir nur ca 10% Abnutzung berechnet bei der retoure, r2 Bike war da bei mir nicht so kulant


----------



## Loki1987 (16. Mai 2020)

Meine bike24 Bestellungen waren innerhalb einer Woche in Österreich.
Allerdings dauerte es ein bis zwei Tage bis der Versand bestätigt wurde. Insofern scheint es da gerade ziemlich hektisch zu zu gehen, aber das ist auch nachvollziehbar.
Insgesamt jedenfalls nichts, was für mich in irgendeiner Weise erwähnenswert wäre


----------



## Dr_Ink (16. Mai 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (16. Mai 2020)

CHBD schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht warum so viele Leute bei BC bestellen.
> Im Vergleich zu Bike24, Bike-Discount und r2 ist alles 2-5 € teurer, kein kostenloser Versand ab Summe x und auch kein Rechnungskauf möglich.
> Auch scheinen sie deutlich länger zu brauchen als die oben genannten Shops. (...)


Surly Straggler Rahmenkit bei Bike Components 10.- billiger als bei bike24, gestern Nacht geordert, soll am Dienstag rausgehen. 
Klar, kostenloser Versand ab Summe X waere nett ... gibts bei BC aber manchmal im Rahmen von Aktionen


----------



## Halorider (16. Mai 2020)

Gestern um 8:30 bei R2-bike.com sattel bestellt und heute um 13:45 durch DHL geliefert,,,,


----------



## Xyz79 (16. Mai 2020)

dg_ride1997 schrieb:


> Normal ist BC genauso schnell wie alle anderen auch, Lieferung ist meist innerhalb von 24std da
> Hauptgrund warum ich da gerne bestelle ist der extrem gute Service
> hatte mal ne slxc bestellt einmal benutzt, dann brauchte ich sie nicht mehr. BC hat mir nur ca 10% Abnutzung berechnet bei der retoure, r2 Bike war da bei mir nicht so kulant


Und es sind Sonderbestellungen jederzeit kein Problem. Die besorgen einem alles. Auch ohne das es im Shop gelistet ist.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Mai 2020)

Ging bei mir bei R2 mit Hope-Ersatzteilen übrigens auch unproblematisch. Teile, die mir der Hope-Support genannt hatte, die kein Shop einzeln gelistet hatte, haben sie direkt in Barnoldswick bestellt. Lief unproblematisch, dauerte nur etwas, weil der Kram teils erst gefertigt werden musste.

Zur Aktualisierung: Momentan warte ich bei ner Bike24-Bestellung seit 8 Tagen (Teile waren auf Lager, Zahlung via Bankeinzug). Seit ein paar Tagen steht im Status "verschickt", ohne dass eine Versandmitteilung gekommen wäre. Dürfte also noch dort liegen. Da ich das jetzt so schon bei mehreren Shops hatte, gehe ich davon aus, dass das bedeutet, sie haben alles bereitgelegt zur Abholung, aber der Versanddienstleister war noch nicht da.
Egal, ich hab's nicht eilig.


----------



## NunAuchDa (19. Mai 2020)

Gestern zwei Bestellungen bei R2 (bezahlt 8:24 und 12:02) aufgegeben. 
Mal schauen wie lange es dauert bis es in den Versand geht.


----------



## nitrofoska (19. Mai 2020)

Maciag Offroad  und R2 bei Lagerteilen im Augenblick wie immer in 1-2 Tagen. 
4thebike ebenfalls sehr schnell.


----------



## NunAuchDa (19. Mai 2020)

Gerade kam die Versandbenachrichtigung von meiner gestrigen ersten Bestellung.


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Mai 2020)

Also bei BC ist grade Freeze-Mode. Auch kein Email oder Telefonkontakt. Vielleicht nehmen Sie den Mitarbeiter*innenschutz einfach ernst und haben mehr reduziert als sie müssten.


----------



## NunAuchDa (19. Mai 2020)

Von BC erhielt ich gerade eine Antwort auf eine Mail Anfrage vom 4. Mai....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (19. Mai 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Also bei BC ist grade Freeze-Mode. Auch kein Email oder Telefonkontakt. Vielleicht nehmen Sie den Mitarbeiter*innenschutz einfach ernst und haben mehr reduziert als sie müssten.


Habe eine Anfrage bei BC getätigt, am selben Tag kam die Info das es zwar was dauert, diese aber beantwortet würde. Bin gespannt. Beim örtlichen aber auch nicht besser. Der verpasst grad seine Chance bei mir. Warte seit Tagen auf Rückmeldung. Von Hope selber hört man auch nix. Ist ja auch kacke im Moment. Sehe das ja bei mir auf der Arbeit. Es wird maßlos übertrieben, aus Angst was falsch zu machen. Verständlich.


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Mai 2020)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Von BC erhielt ich gerade eine Antwort auf eine Mail Anfrage vom 4. Mai....



Autsch. Ich wollte das Rad diesen Monat noch bewegen...


----------



## Grizzly71 (19. Mai 2020)

wenn ich sehe was bei unseren hiesigen Händlern momentan los ist wundert einen das ja eigentlich nicht. Scheint momentan jeder ein "neues" Fahrrad zu benötigen.


----------



## Kelevra2011 (19. Mai 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> wenn ich sehe was bei unseren hiesigen Händlern momentan los ist wundert einen das ja eigentlich nicht. Scheint momentan jeder ein "neues" Fahrrad zu benötigen.


Zu denen die ien neues Rad benötigen gehöre ich auch 
Habe am Freitag bei bike24 bestellt und zumindest für Pedale und Tacho eine versandmitteilung bekommen

Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen mit komplett Rädern was die Lieferzeit angeht?


----------



## nitrofoska (19. Mai 2020)

Habe meiner Freundin ein neues gekauft. Ca 1 Woche Lieferzeit. gekauft bei skixbike 

Also ganz Normal.

Auch meine BC Bestellung ( Alles als auf Lager gekennzeichnet ) war nach ca 1 Woche da. 

Gruß


----------



## baconcookie (19. Mai 2020)

jetzt während Corona öfter bei BC bestellt.
die letzte Bestellung habe ich am Sonntag gemacht, alles lagernd, ein Teil hatte dann doch verzögerung, gestern kurz Callback Service genutzt, nach 15min Rückruf, zack Artikel wird nachgeliefert, andere Sachen kamen heute schon. BC ist einfach top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (19. Mai 2020)

Kelevra2011 schrieb:


> Zu denen die ien neues Rad benötigen gehöre ich auch


Hier fährt doch keiner Ratt! Sind alle nur am bestellen!


----------



## Phillip (19. Mai 2020)

Bei chainreactioncycles.com bestellt, Ware war nach vier Tagen da. Fand ich schon ziemlich flott. Gestern bei bike-discount.de bestellt, bezahlt über Amazon pay, bisher keine Reaktion. Wobei Amazon pay erst abbucht, wenn die Ware als versandt gekennzeichnet wird und mir die Buchungsbestätigung bereits zugeschickt wurde. Bisher habe ich bei denen nicht bestellt, vielleicht kommt da ja noch ne Versandmail. Habe aber keinen Stress, wird schon noch kommen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Mai 2020)

Phillip schrieb:


> Bei chainreactioncycles.com bestellt, Ware war nach vier Tagen da. Fand ich schon ziemlich flott. Gestern bei bike-discount.de bestellt, bezahlt über Amazon pay, bisher keine Reaktion. Wobei Amazon pay erst abbucht, wenn die Ware als versandt gekennzeichnet wird und mir die Buchungsbestätigung bereits zugeschickt wurde. Bisher habe ich bei denen nicht bestellt, vielleicht kommt da ja noch ne Versandmail. Habe aber keinen Stress, wird schon noch kommen.



Bei denen habe ich noch nie ne Versandbestätigung bekommen, bevor das Paket da war


----------



## NunAuchDa (19. Mai 2020)

Gerade erhielt ich die 2. Versandbestätigung von R2.
Wenn DHL jetzt flott ist dann sollte ich morgen die beiden Pakete haben


----------



## Phillip (19. Mai 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Bei denen habe ich noch nie ne Versandbestätigung bekommen, bevor das Paket da war



Ach cool, danke für die Info! ?


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (19. Mai 2020)

Hab den Eindruck, es liegt nicht nur an den Shops, auch die Logistikunternehmen glänzen derzeit nicht gerade - wenn sich ein Paket, wie bei mir, seit vergangenem Donnerstag nicht von Regensburg gen Österreich zu bewegen vermag, dann frustet das ungemein, hat aber nicht dem Online-Shop zu tun ...

Und die Shops haben ja offensicht genau so auf die Anlieferungen zu warten, wie die Kunden dann auf ihre Bestellungen - da kann nur alles in Stocken kommen ...


----------



## Blue Rabbit (19. Mai 2020)

Ich habe letztens mit einem von BC telefoniert und der sagte, dass sie schlichtweg überrannt werden und sogar die Wochenenden durcharbeiten. Vor allem Neukunden die sich etwas "ungeschickt" anstellen kosten viel Zeit.


----------



## NunAuchDa (19. Mai 2020)

Man muss ja nur mal im eigenen Bestellverlauf die Bestellnummern anschauen. Die Onlineshops haben täglich Bestellungen im 4stelligen Bereich. Da muss ja ne enorme interne Logistik dahinter stehen damit es mit der 24 Stunden Lieferung klappt.


----------



## Raggygandalf (19. Mai 2020)

Fahrrad.de ein laufrad für die Tochter bestellt. Jetzt 14 Tage her, da ich ich die klarna Rechnung zahlen musste.


----------



## Dr_Ink (19. Mai 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (19. Mai 2020)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> so DPD hat es heute auch endlich geschafft mein Paket zu liefern. Es lag seit Freitag im Paketzentrum 25 km von meinem Wohnort entfernt.
> Fazit: Bike Discount top, DPD so lala. ?‍♂️ Haben wahrscheinlich viel zu tun, es sei ihnen verziehen. ?



Ein Depot mußte DPD ja schon wegen Zuviel Corona Fällen schließen. Da achten Sie vielleicht jetzt ein wenig mehr drauf das die Hygiene Regeln eingehalten werden


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Mai 2020)

Bestellung bei Bike Discount am 02.05., gestern ging's raus ? . Heute seit 11:00 Uhr im DPD Zentrum. Mal schauen, ob ich's diese Woche noch bekomme.


----------



## Xyz79 (19. Mai 2020)

Bike Discount. 
Letzten Mittwoch bestellt. Freitag Nachmittag gepackt. Montag von DHL abgeholt. Heute geliefert.


----------



## arno¹ (19. Mai 2020)

sehr gut

fahrrad.de war auch flott

bike24 kaum verzögerung

bike components (unter 200 km entfernung) sonntag vor einer woche bestellt, kam heute, dienstag

rose bikes (unter 200 km entfernung), vor fast zwei wochen bestellt, kam gestern

ich tippe auf kurzarbeit im versand bei einigen radversendern

die versorgung mit dhl und amazon funktioniert mit ein bisschen mehr verspätung hier bei uns im ländlichen trotzdem sehr gut

dhl hat definitiv bei den leuten und den auslieferungsrunden/zeiten aufgestockt


----------



## giant6.8 (19. Mai 2020)

Kurzarbeit kann ich mir bei keinem der Großen vorstellen. Die "kleineren" Versender die ich kennen arbeiten an der Belastungsgrenze der Mitarbeiter.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (19. Mai 2020)

Werden halt trotzdem alle ihre Sicherheitsbestimmungen haben, groß wie klein - Max. Mitarbeiterzahl pro qm Arbeitsbereich, Desinfektion, Masken etc.. Beschleunigt das Kommissionieren nicht unbedingt. Bei mir war es eine Auswahl versch. Teile. Das kann dann schon mal dauern. Wenn man nur ein oder zwei Teile bestellt geht's sicher schneller.

Allgemein scheint auch der Teilenachschub - zumindest von der Insel - ziemlich gelitten zu haben. Hope-Teile sind anscheinend nicht vor Ende Juni zu bekommen (BD, BC usw,).


----------



## Sickgirl (19. Mai 2020)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob ihr alle im Homeoffice arbeitet, aber in den Betrieben müssen Hygiene Pläne geschrieben und umgesetzt werden.

Bei uns in der Werkstatt war heute Begehung vom Sicherheitsbeauftragten, fängt bei uns schon an, das nur noch eine Person die Treppe benutzen darf oder fünf Mann gleichzeitig in der großen Werkstatthalle.


----------



## NunAuchDa (19. Mai 2020)

Ich denke mir auch das die Sicherheitsbestimmungen ziemlich hoch sind. Würde einer der Mitarbeiter krank, dann würde für zwei Wochen der Betrieb still stehen. Das will sicher keiner riskieren.

BC schreibt mittlerweile auf der Homepage schon von einer Woche Lieferzeit


----------



## Kelevra2011 (19. Mai 2020)

Habe nächste Woche Urlaub, wäre schön wenn bike 24 das hin bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raggygandalf (19. Mai 2020)

Also ich glaub bei Fahrrad.de liegt es wohl an Hermes und grosses Paket


----------



## FJ836 (19. Mai 2020)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Ich denke mir auch das die Sicherheitsbestimmungen ziemlich hoch sind. Würde einer der Mitarbeiter krank, dann würde für zwei Wochen der Betrieb still stehen. Das will sicher keiner riskieren.
> 
> BC schreibt mittlerweile auf der Homepage schon von einer Woche Lieferzeit



Die sie auch ziemlich genau einhalten ... 2 unterschiedliche Bestellungen sind jeweils genau eine Woche später versandt worden. Leider brauchen sie auch zur Bearbeitung von Emails fast genauso lang, somit ließen sich die Bestellungen auch nicht mehr zusammenfassen.

r2 hat nach zwei Tagen die Versandbestätigung geschickt.


----------



## Marshall6 (19. Mai 2020)

Bike24: 
Sonntag bestellt
Heute geliefert per DHL


----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. Mai 2020)

Habe Sonntag sowohl bei Bike-Discount, als auch bei R2-Bike bestellt.
Alles Artikel, die laut Shop vorrätig sind.

R2-BIKE ist heute angekommen. 
Bike-Discount ist heute raus, und jetzt bei DHL. Mal schauen, wann es ankommt.


----------



## Deleted 500750 (19. Mai 2020)

Heute meine Bestellung bei BC storniert. Bestelldatum war Anfang Mai... 
Auf e-mails wurde nicht reagiert. Muss nicht sein... dann bekommt halt jemand anderes mein Geld.


----------



## Mischpoke (19. Mai 2020)

Gestern Nachmittag bei BC bestellt, heute den Trackingcode erhalten. Ich würde sagen Glück gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JSRacing (19. Mai 2020)

Ich werf jetzt mal Best-Bike-Parts in den raum, 2 Bestellungen innerhalb 24 Stunden geliefert. In meinen Augen in kleiner Shop aber wenn Sie die benötigten Teile haben,
warum auch nicht mal in kleinen Händler unterstützen. 
Kann es nur empfehlen.


----------



## Xyz79 (19. Mai 2020)

JSRacing schrieb:


> Ich werf jetzt mal Best-Bike-Parts in den raum, 2 Bestellungen innerhalb 24 Stunden geliefert. In meinen Augen in kleiner Shop aber wenn Sie die benötigten Teile haben,
> warum auch nicht mal in kleinen Händler unterstützen.
> Kann es nur empfehlen.


Danke. Kannte ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## JSRacing (19. Mai 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Danke. Kannte ich noch gar nicht.


Ich bin durch zufall über google suche drauf gestoßen. Waren bei den Dt Swiss Centerlock Adaptern die günstigsten. 
Kannte diesen Shop vorher auch nicht


----------



## gangsterlimo (19. Mai 2020)

Also bei Rose geht gar nichts mehr. Irgendwie war plötzlich ein Teil nicht mehr lieferbar. Ich wollte eine Teillieferung oder das entsprechende Teil stornieren.....aber keine Reaktion auf die Mail. Heute kam dann eine Standard Antwort, dass wegen Corona sich leider alles verzögert. Ich denke ich muss woanders bestellen....


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Mai 2020)

Vorhin mit BC telefoniert. Rückruf nach 7h. Arbeiten deutlich über ihrem Limit. Aber immernoch super professionell und freundlich. Engstellen scheinen tatsächlich die Auftragsbearbeitung und die Zulieferung zu sein, weniger die eigene Logistik.
Was mir noch gesagt wurde: Rückruffunktion sei aktuell das Mittel der Wahl, um Kontakt aufzunehmen.


----------



## Burnhard (20. Mai 2020)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Gerade sah ich, das mein Hundefutterlieferant wegen Laufzeitverzögerungen via DHL nicht mehr nach Berlin versendet. Bei dem dortigen Paketzentrum wundert mich das nicht. Das ist schon bei normalen Zeiten eine Katastrophe.
> 
> Generell finde ich, das DHL wirklich Lieferzeiten wie vor Weihnachten hat. Pakete liegen da auch schon mal länger in Filialen bevor diese dort abgeholt werden.
> 
> ...


Traumjob Paketzusteller? Seh ich irgendwie noch nicht ??


----------



## Sickgirl (20. Mai 2020)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Traumjob Paketzusteller? Seh ich irgendwie noch nicht ??



oder Kassierer bei Aldi?

ich glaube der Traumjob gerade ist irgendwas das man gemütlich im Homeoffice machen kann, und nicht direkt an der Virenfront.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Mai 2020)

R2, Bike24 und Starbike haben sehr schnell verschickt, aber DHL braucht zu uns nach Österreich derzeit um zwei Tage länger. R2 hat am Freitag verschickt. Heute sollte das Paket bei mir ankommen.


----------



## saturno (20. Mai 2020)

mein bestellter sack reis aus china, war innerhalb 2 tagen vor ort.


----------



## Xyz79 (20. Mai 2020)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> oder Kassierer bei Aldi?
> 
> ich glaube der Traumjob gerade ist irgendwas das man gemütlich im Homeoffice machen kann, und nicht direkt an der Virenfront.


Nö. Den ganzen Tag bei Kunden in der Wohnung/Haus unterwegs. Den ganzen Tag vor der Kiste sitzen würde mich sowas von anöden. Wovor sollte man Angst haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (20. Mai 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Nö. Den ganzen Tag bei Kunden in der Wohnung/Haus unterwegs. Den ganzen Tag vor der Kiste sitzen würde mich sowas von anöden. Wovor sollte man Angst haben?



Vielleicht wenn man alt, Vorerkrankungen oder einfach übergewichtig wie die viele in diesen prekären Jobs sieht man das anders.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Mai 2020)

Wird jetzt sicher alles noch stärker automatisiert, damit man diese "Risikofaktoren" los wird.


----------



## Deleted 535324 (20. Mai 2020)

DHL schreibt bei fast der Hälfte meiner Bestellungen: Sendung wurde leider fehlgeleitet. Bei meiner heutigen Bestellung konnte angeblich die Sortieranlage die Anschrift nicht lesen. Mir persönlich egal ob das ein oder zwei Tage länger dauert. Sollen doch einfach schreiben, daß die die Menge nicht schaffen. Wäre ehrlicher.


----------



## lemonsoda (20. Mai 2020)

BikeDiscount war bei mir nach 4 Tagen da. Bikecomponents hat 8 Tage gebraucht. Rose hingegen 10.
Kommunikation bei allen dreien immer top wenn nötig,
 Ende März habe ich beim örtlichen Fahrradhändler Tokens für meinen Dämpfer bestellt. Seitdem warte ich darauf und Infos kommen von denen auch keine...ich würde ja echt gerne im Fachhandel kaufen, aber der Service ist halt einfach nicht gut. Gegen nen gewissen Aufpreis habe ich ja nix, aber schlechter Service und miese Kommunikation sind halt einfach Gründe, nicht im stationären Handel zu kaufen.


----------



## NunAuchDa (20. Mai 2020)

Gerade kamen meine beiden Pakete von R2.

Vor einigen Tagen war ich hier im Fachhandel weil ich fürs Arbeitsrad der Freundin ein Schloß benötigte. In dem Laden war absolut tote Hose.

In meiner Nähe hab ich noch einen anderen, kleineren, Fachhandel. Bei dem hole ich mir so Kleinkram wie Schaltzüge.


----------



## gokus (20. Mai 2020)

R2 und Bike-discount superschnell.


----------



## fuelex (20. Mai 2020)

R2 hat innerhalb von 48 Stunden nach NRW geliefert. Bike-Components hat 10 Tage fuer 2 vorraetige Teile gebraucht.


----------



## trischi24 (20. Mai 2020)

Hi, 
mal eine kurze Frage an die Lieferfachmänner in dieser Runde: Hat jemand in letzter Zeit mal bei Probikeshop aus Frankreich bestellt? Wie lange hat das etwa gedauert?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## randinneur (20. Mai 2020)

hmm. Also bei meiner Bestellung (vorrätiger Artikel) bei Bike24 kam nach der Eingangsbestätigung vor 8 Tagen nichts mehr. Scheint eher ungewöhnlich, wenn ich das hier so lese. Antworten auf Nachfragen dauer anscheinend auch mehrere Tage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0gez (20. Mai 2020)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mal eine kurze Frage an die Lieferfachmänner in dieser Runde: Hat jemand in letzter Zeit mal bei Probikeshop aus Frankreich bestellt? Wie lange hat das etwa gedauert?
> 
> Danke und Grüße


Ja, ging alles flott mit DPD. Das Bike hat so ca 5 Tage benötigt, weil DPD das Bike unbedingt Samstag liefern wollte wg des Gewichts. 3 Tage hat's bei Krimskrams gedauert. Viele bemängeln allerdings ihre Retourpreispolitik aber ist natürlich ein anderes Thema


----------



## trischi24 (20. Mai 2020)

0gez schrieb:


> Ja, ging alles flott mit DPD. Das Bike hat so ca 5 Tage benötigt, weil DPD das Bike unbedingt Samstag liefern wollte wg des Gewichts. 3 Tage hat's bei Krimskrams gedauert. Viele bemängeln allerdings ihre Retourpreispolitik aber ist natürlich ein anderes Thema



Prima, Danke, das beruhigt. Habe dort auch hauptsächlich bestellt, weil Deutschland ausverkauft ist...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Mai 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Zur Aktualisierung: Momentan warte ich bei ner Bike24-Bestellung seit 8 Tagen (Teile waren auf Lager, Zahlung via Bankeinzug).


Um das noch zum Abschluss zu bringen: Heute kamen die Sachen. 7 Werktage seit Bestellung finde ich absolut vertretbar in der derzeitigen Situation.


----------



## f_t_l (20. Mai 2020)

Hm, vorgestern Nachmittag bestellt und mit AmazonPay bezahlt, heute Mittag geliefert. Kenne ich von Bike24 auch nicht anders (auch nicht während der Corona-Krise). DHL liefert bei uns idR recht zuverlässig aus. Bin zufrieden  ?







Sickgirl schrieb:


> ich glaube der Traumjob gerade ist irgendwas das man gemütlich im Homeoffice machen kann, und nicht direkt an der Virenfront.


Ach, mit einem kühlen Kopf und entsprechenden Schutzmaßnahmen kann man ganz gut ausserhalb der Home-Office-Hochsicherheitsblase arbeiten ?‍?


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (20. Mai 2020)

Musste mit Erschrecken feststellen - entgegen der vorherigen Gewohnheiten übergibt DHL nun die Pakete offensichtlich an die Österreichische Post und stellt (im Moment) nicht selbst zu ...

Und nachdem besagte Österreichische Post zwar äußerste Effizienz beim Anheben von Tarifen an den Tag legt, ansonsten aber gerne sparsam agiert (den Medienberichten der letzten Tage war häufig zu entnehmen, dass in diesem Unternehmen eine merkbare Tendenz Richtung Leiharbeiterbeschäftigung besteht), hat ja nach zahlreichen Corona-Fällen in einem großen Verteilerzentrum nahe Wiens nun das Bundesheer dort die Arbeit auf- und das Kommando übernommen (diesen Schluss der erfolgten Befehlsübernahme legt zumindest das Tracking des Paketes nahe, welches mich "am 19.05.2020" erreichen wird - tja, der Post-Arbeitstag 20.05. ist zwischenzeitlich wohl auch schon zu Ende gegangen, ohne dass es das Paket zu mir geschafft hätte).

Morgen wäre dann Feiertag, da kommt - verständlicher Weise - nichts, der Freitag als Fenstertag wird wohl auch nicht zu übermäßiger Ausliefer-Tätigkeit animieren, ebensowenig wir das darauf folgende Wochenende ... somit nächste Chance zum Erhalt der Lieferung am Montag, den 25.05.

Da hilft leider auch die ganze rasche Arbeit des Versenders nix - verlassen hat BC das Paket am Mittwoch, den 13.05. ...


----------



## Flo7 (20. Mai 2020)

Das DHL, ausgenommen DHL Express, in Österreich nicht mehr zustellt ist seit August 2019 so, somit nichts neues...

Ich hab aktuell etliche Probleme mit diversen Versanddienstleistern, da würde ich mich wegen paar Tagen gar nicht aufregen 

Post: 3 Woche für die Strecke Salzburg-Wien, anderes Paket am 21.4 verschickt, lag 24.4 schon in Wien, war dann auf einmal in Linz und wurde heute, knapp ein Monat später, zugestellt!

Warte auch noch auf Laufräder, die mit Hermes verschickt wurden-> Letzter Status im Verteilzentrum 30.4...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Mai 2020)

basti321 schrieb:


> Bestellung bei Bike Discount am 02.05., gestern ging's raus ? . Heute seit 11:00 Uhr im DPD Zentrum. Mal schauen, ob ich's diese Woche noch bekomme.


 Und plötzlich ging's ganz flott. Heute angekommen. DPD drei Tage quer durch die Republik. 15 Tage Bearbeitung durch BD, schon  noch vertretbar bei 'ner etwas umfangreicheren Auswahlbestellung vor dem momentanen Hintergrund.


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (20. Mai 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Das DHL, ausgenommen DHL Express, in Österreich nicht mehr zustellt ist seit August 2019 so, somit nichts neues...


Wusste ich nicht - fährt dann die Post bei uns mit DHL-gelabelten Lieferwagen? Denn die letzten beiden Lieferungen (ca. 2 Wochen her), kamen mit solchen Wägen an. Und auch die Sendungsverfolgung war durchgehend auf der DHL-Seite abrufbar, bei den aktuellen Lieferungen werde ich auf die Homepage der Post weitergeleitet ... Kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass die anderen Lieferungen Expresslieferungen waren ...


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (20. Mai 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ich hab aktuell etliche Probleme mit diversen Versanddienstleistern, da würde ich mich wegen paar Tagen gar nicht aufregen


Ach, wenn man da einen hübschen Rahmen rumliegen hat und eine der seltenen Urlaubswochen nahe rückt, dann wird man schon mal emotional, wenn sich Lieferungen nicht weiterbewegen wollen ...


----------



## Deleted 500750 (20. Mai 2020)

Kauris schrieb:


> Heute meine Bestellung bei BC storniert. Bestelldatum war Anfang Mai...
> Auf e-mails wurde nicht reagiert. Muss nicht sein... dann bekommt halt jemand anderes mein Geld.


Geld war heute wieder auf meinem Konto


----------



## Kelevra2011 (21. Mai 2020)

Vorallem wenn das neue Fahrrad in der urlaubswoche kommen sollte....hab ja 2 Wochen Urlaub, vll klappt es XD 





SantaCruzV10VIE schrieb:


> Ach, wenn man da einen hübschen Rahmen rumliegen hat und eine der seltenen Urlaubswochen nahe rückt, dann wird man schon mal emotional, wenn sich Lieferungen nicht weiterbewegen wollen ...


----------



## S-H-A (21. Mai 2020)

Kauris schrieb:


> Geld war heute wieder auf meinem Konto


BC besitzt mein vollstes Vertrauen. Da gehe ich auch in solchen Zeiten mit großen Beträgen in Vorkasse, selbst wenn die Sachen nicht lieferbar sind. Mit BC habe ich noch *niemals *Pech gehabt. 
Und ich bestell da echt viel.


----------



## baconcookie (21. Mai 2020)

In Zeiten von Paypal ist Vorkasse nie ein Problem. 
Aber BC weiß wie service funktioniert, da könnte sich so mancher Bike direktversender paar Scheiben abschneiden.


----------



## S-H-A (21. Mai 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> In Zeiten von Paypal ist Vorkasse nie ein Problem.
> Aber BC weiß wie service funktioniert, da könnte sich so mancher Bike direktversender paar Scheiben abschneiden.


Nix PayPal.


----------



## dom_i (21. Mai 2020)

Stadler hat keine Infos über Lieferverzögerungen veröffentlicht und führt Lieferzeiten für Produkte mit 1-3 Tagen.

Seit 5 Tagen warte  ich nun schon auf eine Versandbenachrichtigung.


----------



## S-H-A (21. Mai 2020)

terpk schrieb:


> Stadler hat keine Infos über Lieferverzögerungen veröffentlicht und führt Lieferzeiten für Produkte mit 1-3 Tagen.
> 
> Seit 5 Tagen warte  ich nun schon auf eine Versandbenachrichtigung.


Gut, ist nix neues. Stadler ist satt. Service lässt zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (21. Mai 2020)

Sehe in normaler Vorkasse keinen Vorteil gegenüber Paypal, dauert alles länger


----------



## S-H-A (21. Mai 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Sehe in normaler Vorkasse keinen Vorteil gegenüber Paypal, dauert alles länger


Schon klar. Ich habe aber kein PayPal. Ja sowas gibt's. Auch kein Whatsapp oder Facebook....Und nein, ich bin noch nicht alt.


----------



## randinneur (21. Mai 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Schon klar. Ich habe aber kein PayPal. Ja sowas gibt's. Auch kein Whatsapp oder Facebook....



Dafür bist Du zumindest Google sehr bekannt, schaut man sich die Skripte alleine dieses Forums an...


----------



## Sickgirl (21. Mai 2020)

Paypal ist ja schön und gut wenn ich bei irgendwelchen unbekannten Shops bestellen.

Aber indirekt zahlen wir ja für diese Bequemlichkeit alle mit. Die Paypal Gebühren muss der Versender ja irgendwie auf die Preise umverteilen.

Da finde ich Shops die entweder einen Aufschlag auf Paypal verlangen oder noch besser Skonto auf Vorkasse einräumen ehrlicher.


----------



## xrated (21. Mai 2020)

Bike-Discount 8 Tage bis zum Versand, bei R2 innerhalb Stunden. Hibike waren noch nie die schnellsten.


----------



## lemonsoda (21. Mai 2020)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mal eine kurze Frage an die Lieferfachmänner in dieser Runde: Hat jemand in letzter Zeit mal bei Probikeshop aus Frankreich bestellt? Wie lange hat das etwa gedauert?
> 
> Danke und Grüße


Habe da sowohl schon Klamotten als auch nen kompletten Rahmen bestellt. Hat alles top funktioniert!


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Mai 2020)

R2=>24h nach Bestelleingang
HiBike=>36h
BC=>24h nach Bitte um Splitting, weil ein Teil bis Juni aussteht



lemonsoda schrieb:


> Habe da sowohl schon Klamotten als auch nen kompletten Rahmen bestellt. Hat alles top funktioniert!



Vor Jahren gar kein Problem.


----------



## Catsoft (22. Mai 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Autsch. Ich wollte das Rad diesen Monat noch bewegen...



Bei mir haben sie (BC) einen anstehende Bestellung gerade innerhalb von 2 Tagen storniert und zurückgezahlt...


----------



## Deleted 347960 (22. Mai 2020)

Ich habe derzeit bei Bike Discount zwei Bestellungen getätigt, wobei auf deren Seite darauf hingewiesen wird, dass bestimmte Dinge leider nicht verschickt werden können, welche ich aber bisher nicht brauchte.
Als Versand wähle ich immer DPD, mit denen ich nie Probleme hatte. Innerhalb einer Woche kommen die Teile an, wobei ich in Italien wohne. Insgesamt dauert es vielleicht ein oder zwei Tage länger als vorher, aber das passt dann schon. Auch weil ich etwaige dringende Ersatzteile auf Vorrat zu Hause habe (Bremsbeläge, Reifen, Ketten, Ritzelpakete). 


Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Bestellt rechtzeitig und übt Euch in Geduld! Hakt nicht zwanzigmal nach, wie es jetzt aussieht, sonst geht der Versand insgesamt noch langsamer.


Dem kann ich nur beipflichten, als Angestellter im Service Bereich, dem es öfter passiert, dass alle anrufen und verzapfen, wie dringend der Service Einsatz ist bei dem Kunden, für den man gerade Teile raussucht und sich dann wegen der ganzen Deppen, die einen ständig anrufen, nicht konzentrieren kann. Wobei das meist irgendwelche Verkäufer sind, die sich wichtig machen wollen. Da sitze ich dann mit dickem Hals und antworte recht unverschämt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polyphrast (22. Mai 2020)

Hibike war neulich schon sehr langsam bis das Paket rausging (20.4. bestellt, 07.5. versandt), allerdings hatte ich Sachen bestellt, die nicht vorrätig waren. Da ich es nicht eilig hatte, auch egal. Dafür waren sie bei der Verbuchung der Retoure ziemlich fix (das dauerte neulich bei bc recht lang, noch schlimmer ist gerade terrific...). BC war Anfang April fix mit dem Versand.  bike24 aktuell sehr fix, gestern nacht bestellt, heute Versandbestätigung (alle Teile waren als "sofort lieferbar" gelistet)



Sickgirl schrieb:


> Paypal ist ja schön und gut wenn ich bei irgendwelchen unbekannten Shops bestellen. Aber indirekt zahlen wir ja für diese Bequemlichkeit alle mit. Die Paypal Gebühren muss der Versender ja irgendwie auf die Preise umverteilen. Da finde ich Shops die entweder einen Aufschlag auf Paypal verlangen oder noch besser Skonto auf Vorkasse einräumen ehrlicher.


Darf man laut EU Regeln für Paypal noch Aufschläge verlangen? Für Kreditkartenzahlungen ist das ja nicht mehr erlaubt, und die Gebühren liegen da auch über denen für einen Überweisungseingang.
Ich warte (vermutlich bis zum Sankt-Nimmerleins-Tag) darauf, dass es eine Alternative zu AmazonPay und Paypal gibt, bzw hoffe dass mehr Shops Bestellungen ohne Account ermöglichen, ich hab keine Lust zig Konten zu verwalten... Paypal ist mir zu sehr Datenkrake, die bekommen Einsicht in die Bestellung, das geht die nix an...


----------



## Sickgirl (22. Mai 2020)

Keine Ahnung, ich habe am Sonntag Getreide bestellt, die wollten 3% Aufschlag. Wird auch heute schon geliefert


----------



## Deleted 535324 (22. Mai 2020)

Vectron schrieb:


> DHL schreibt bei fast der Hälfte meiner Bestellungen: Sendung wurde leider fehlgeleitet. Bei meiner heutigen Bestellung konnte angeblich die Sortieranlage die Anschrift nicht lesen. Mir persönlich egal ob das ein oder zwei Tage länger dauert. Sollen doch einfach schreiben, daß die die Menge nicht schaffen. Wäre ehrlicher.





Oh, angeblich hat DHL schon wieder ein Paket von mir fehlgeleitet. Kurioserweise kommen dann alle trotzdem am selben Tag an.


----------



## calsian (22. Mai 2020)

Bei Bike-Discount am 17.03 paar Teile bestellt, da ist bis jetzt noch nicht mal eine Mail gekommen, bis auf dass Paypal die Zahlung bestätigt hat. Schicken die nichtmal Bestellbestätigungen raus?

von r2, bmo, bc ist alles schon angekommen.


----------



## Kelevra2011 (22. Mai 2020)

Bike 24
Letzten Freitag fahrrad und Zubehör bestellt 

Zubehör ist heute gekommen 

Fahrrad fehlt noch ?
Bin ungeduldig wie ein kleines ki d vor Weihnachten


----------



## Dr_Ink (22. Mai 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (22. Mai 2020)

R2 gestern bestellt, heute verschickt


----------



## nightwolf (22. Mai 2020)

Von BC heute eine Versandbenachrichtigung (mit Trackingnummer) bekommen, Bestellung war vom vergangenen WE, alle Teile 'gruen'.
Passiert ist aber noch nix.
Dass die Trackingnummer verschickt wird, es dann aber noch zwei Tage dauert, bis sich physikalisch was bewegt ... Das war allerdings bei der letzten Bike24 Bestellung auch schon so.


----------



## m0wlheld (22. Mai 2020)

Bei biker-boarder.de vergangenen Sonntag ein Fahrrad ab Lager bestellt, heute bekommen. 3 Werktage.


----------



## IndianaWalross (22. Mai 2020)

BC: 7-10 Tage bis Versand, dann nochmal 2-4 für DHL
Bike24: Versand zur Zeit binnen maximal 24 Stunden, DHL dann 2-4 Tage
Rose: 1-3 Tage dann 2-4 DHL
Goldsprintshop: Versand ca. 24 Stunden,  DHL 2-3 Tage 
Enjoyyourbike: Versand 1-2 Tage maximal,  DHL 1-3 Tage


----------



## Stuntfrosch (23. Mai 2020)

Go Cycle Münster.
Gestern Mittag bestellt, heute in der Zustellung mit DHL.


----------



## Deleted 535324 (23. Mai 2020)

boc24.de zum zweiten Mal innerhalb von 2 Tagen


----------



## Mo493s (23. Mai 2020)

Am 28 April habe ich ein Rad bei Canyon bestellt ... dieses ist immer noch nicht angekommen .
Status steht seit 1,5 Wochen auf versendet ...


----------



## Orby (23. Mai 2020)

BD Donnerstag (Feiertag) was bestellt, wollte Freitagmorgen noch fragen ob was dazu geht, da war aber die gepackt Bestätigung da. Heute Samstag geliefert.

Kurios, RFR (Tranzx) mechanische Dropper für unsere kleine mit 95mm Auszug bestellt. HP, Verpackung alles passt. Nur hat sie in Wirklichkeit 120mm und ist damit vermutlich zu lang


----------



## judyclt (24. Mai 2020)

BC aktuell: Lagerware nach 5 Tagen angeblich verschickt, bei DHL nach 7 "trackbar" und nach 9 Tagen angekommen. 
Wer es eilig hat, bestellt also besser bei r2 o.ä.


----------



## S-H-A (24. Mai 2020)

judyclt schrieb:


> BC aktuell: Lagerware nach 5 Tagen angeblich verschickt, bei DHL nach 7 "trackbar" und nach 9 Tagen angekommen.
> Wer es eilig hat, bestellt also besser bei r2 o.ä.


Dann passt doch alles. Genau so kündigt BC es an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (24. Mai 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Dass die Trackingnummer verschickt wird, es dann aber noch zwei Tage dauert, bis sich physikalisch was bewegt ... Das war allerdings bei der letzten Bike24 Bestellung auch schon so.


Falls das jemand nicht weiß. Was aktuell aber auch bei vielen Versendern ein Thema sein kann.

Das sich nach verschicken der Trackingnummer erstmal nix tut muss nicht unbedingt am Versender liegen, kann auch am Versanddienstleister liegen.
Haben das Problem gerade selbst von der Firma weil DPD im Verteilzentrum unseres Lieferanten 30 Leute in Quarantäne hat.

Die Sendungen tauchen zum Teil erst eine Woche später überhaupt im System auf weil sie die ganze Zeit uneingescannt bei DPD auf dem Gelände liegen.
Die Trackingnummer ist dem Versender natürlich vorher schon bekannt.
Die Trackingnummer wird aber bei fast allen Versanddienstleistern immer erst bei dem ersten Scan gültig und im System sichtbar.
(ich könnte z.b 100 Etiketten ausdrucken, so lange die nicht gescannt werden kann ich die wegschmeißen ohne je eine Rechnung zu bekommen. Und im Falle von DPD kann man mit der uneingescannten Trackingnummer dort anrufen und die werden dazu auch keine Infos im System finden)

Die Kunden steigen uns aber natürlich aufs Dach weil sie glauben wir würden nicht verschicken.
Bei solchen großen Paketmengen wie sie fast jeder Online-Shop hat wird aber natürlich nie bei Übergabe gescannt sondern erst bei Weiterverarbeitung beim Versanddienstleister.

Und die Diskrepanz zwischen Senden der Trackingnummer und auftauchen im Tracking liegt wahrscheinlich meist am Versanddienstleister weil es vom Arbeitsablauf (und von der Ordnung her) wenig Sinn macht Etiketten zu drucken die erst 2, 3, 4 Tage später gebraucht werden.


----------



## Deleted 500750 (25. Mai 2020)

Bike24 - alles top


----------



## nightwolf (25. Mai 2020)

Kauris schrieb:


> Bike24 - alles top


Ja mal sehen. Das probier ich jetzt als naechstes ? - Samstag was bestellt.


----------



## rush_dc (25. Mai 2020)

Das erste mal bei bike 24 bestellt am 16.5, verschickt wurde es am 19.  heute 25. Mai, mal auf die Sendungsverfolgung gesehen, siehe da Paket nicht zustellbar und zurückgeschickt. 
Hab jetzt auf die Rechnung mal geschaut   es wurde von PayPal wohl nicht die Hausnummer übernommen... hatte ich jetzt auch noch nie. 
Ohne diese Umstände wäre es aber ein ganz normaler Zeitrahmen für eine Lieferung nach Österreich. 
Noch was zum Thema local Dealer. Hab vor ca knapp 2 Wochen ein Ersatzschaltauge für mein Dh bestellt, seitdem auch nichts mehr gehört.  Aber fürs pivot hab ich online leider nix gefunden, normal sieht mich kein lokaler Händler mehr.


----------



## S-H-A (25. Mai 2020)

Hab eine Anfrage an 2 große Online Händler, an den Hersteller selber und einen Local Shop gesendet. Vom Local noch keine Info. Als einzigem. Wer nicht will, der hat schon. Aber auf den bösen Online Handel schimpfen. Sorry, aber die machen es besser.


----------



## nightwolf (25. Mai 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> (...) Vom Local noch keine Info. (...)


Was aehnliches hab ich schon vor vielen vielen Jahren erlebt, und sogar mehrfach.
Ich frag vor Ort nach einem Teil.
_'OK wir bestellen es und rufen Dich an'_
Zwei Wochen spaeter bin ich zufaellig mal da.
Geh rein und frag nach meinem Teil
_'Ja haben wir notiert, kommt demnaechst, wir rufen Dich an'_
Auf mindestens zwei solche Anrufe warte ich heute noch.

Beim Fahrrad ist es einfach so, dass es viele Leute gibt mit null Ahnung aber genug Asche.
Von denen kann der local dealer hervorragend leben.
Auf Leute, die selber durchblicken, und in der Lage sind, sich ihr Zeug online oder wie auch immer selber zu beschaffen, sind die ganz offensichtlich ueberhaupt nicht angewiesen.
Ganz was aehnliches ist es mit der Rohloffnabe. Die passt nur unter Klimmzuegen zu einem Rennlenker. Das ist dem Bernd Rohloff aber herzlich schaiszegal. Wuerde die Nabe zum Rennlenker passen, dann haette er viel mehr Langstreckenfahrer in der Kundschaft. Und die machen evtl. 100.000 km in ein paar Jahren und entsprechend hoch ist das Risiko, dass die die Nabe kaputt kriegen.
Da verkauft man doch lieber an reiche Rentner, die nur in der Stadt fahren.
Sehe ich ja taeglich in meinem Heimatstaedtchen.
Die werden von der Nabe problemlos ueberlebt und werden nie einen Defekt damit haben.
So ist das Geld doch viel leichter verdient.


----------



## arno¹ (25. Mai 2020)

freitag abend paar lagernde klamotten bei bei bike24 bestellt, heute montag vormittag geliefert.

wenn man bedenkt, dass das erst aus ottendorf-okrilla hier rüber an den niederrhein kam, ist das flott.


----------



## nightwolf (25. Mai 2020)

arno¹ schrieb:


> (...) wenn man bedenkt, dass das erst aus ottendorf-okrilla  (...)


was man ja als Wessi in der Ukraine vermutet oder in Belarus, egal, Hauptsache Sibirien ? 
Ich hab heute frueh eine Paketnummer bekommen von der Bestellung vom Samstag.

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass meine beiden zu bedienenden Projekte sowieso noch laenger brauchen am Ende, von daher ist das voellig wurscht ob das eine oder andere Paket einen Tag frueher oder von mir aus auch drei Tage spaeter kommt.


----------



## arno¹ (25. Mai 2020)

der ort ist vom niederhein (eine stunde zur westlichen grenze der brd mit dem rad) genau auf der anderen seite ähnlich weit zur grenze

etwa 500 km, sechs stunden reine fahrtzeit

also schon ganz gut, die lieferzeit. habe bewusst bike24 gewählt, weil die beim letzten mal auch flott waren. im gegensatz zu bc und rose, die bei mir direkt in der gegend sind und sonst mehr oder weniger über nacht liefern

jetzt aber teilweise fast zwei wochen bei lagernden artikeln gebraucht haben

an das märchen vom hohen bestellaufkommen glaube ich nur zum teil, eher an kurzarbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rapidrabbit (25. Mai 2020)

Noch jemand Probleme mit Paketen aus Fernost? 

Meins hat DHL am 03.04. erfasst, seit dem ist Sendepause. Schon klar dass es unter den momentanen Umständen zu Verzögerungen kommt, aber fast 7 Wochen?


----------



## nightwolf (25. Mai 2020)

arno¹ schrieb:


> (...) an das märchen vom hohen bestellaufkommen glaube ich nur zum teil,


? Finde das ehrlich gesagt alles andere als unplausibel


arno¹ schrieb:


> eher an kurzarbeit


Das weiss man natuerlich nicht. Ich kenne das noch von 2009, da ist mir damals zu Ohren gekommen, dass ein Lieferant meines Auftraggebers die Liefertermine nach hinten verschoben hat mit der Begruendung 'Kurzarbeit'.
Was natuerlich nicht Sinn der Sache ist: Man schickt die Leute nach Hause zu Lasten der Sozialversicherung und laesst die Kunden schmoren. Gedacht ist das *so*, dass man in solch einer Situation die Leute zur Arbeit einberuft und seine Auftraege abarbeitet.
Also, will sagen: Es ist zumindest mal nix, was es _'noch nie gegeben hat'_. 
Dennoch glaube ich das jetzt eher weniger.


rapidrabbit schrieb:


> Noch jemand Probleme mit Paketen aus Fernost?
> 
> Meins hat DHL am 03.04. erfasst, seit dem ist Sendepause. Schon klar dass es unter den momentanen Umständen zu Verzögerungen kommt, aber fast 7 Wochen?


Die letzten beiden Ali-Umschlaege haben auch echt lang gebraucht. 
Bestellt jeweils Anfang April (also eigentlich wie bei Dir), sind erst letzte Woche eingetroffen.
Ca. eine Woche vorher kamen Mails, dass die Teile nun bald da seien.
*Ich *vermute, das Zeug liegt so lang im *Zoll*. 
Im Tracking sieht es so aus, als sei das Flugzeug einen Monat in der Luft gewesen ?


----------



## Flo7 (25. Mai 2020)

rapidrabbit schrieb:


> Noch jemand Probleme mit Paketen aus Fernost?
> 
> Meins hat DHL am 03.04. erfasst, seit dem ist Sendepause. Schon klar dass es unter den momentanen Umständen zu Verzögerungen kommt, aber fast 7 Wochen?



Das ist aktuell ganz normal! Ich warte noch auf Pakete von Anfang März...


----------



## madone (25. Mai 2020)

judyclt schrieb:


> BC aktuell: Lagerware nach 5 Tagen angeblich verschickt, bei DHL nach 7 "trackbar" und nach 9 Tagen angekommen.
> Wer es eilig hat, bestellt also besser bei r2 o.ä.


Hab am 18.5. bestellt, heute kam eine Versandbenachrichtigung 
Das kann r² in der Tat besser, bin versucht da jetzt auch noch zu bestellen und bc das Zeug wieder zurückzuschicken.


----------



## m0wlheld (25. Mai 2020)

madone schrieb:


> Das kann r² in der Tat besser, bin versucht da jetzt auch noch zu bestellen und bc das Zeug wieder zurückzuschicken.



Verständlich, aber senkt die Last auf BC nicht ... vielleicht hast ja doch noch diese Woche Geduld.


----------



## Kelevra2011 (25. Mai 2020)

Beschreibt meinen Zustand ganz gut 
Am 15.5 bei bike24 ein neues Rad bestellt und heute den ersten Tag Urlaub mit grandiosem Wetter ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK83 (25. Mai 2020)

madone schrieb:


> Hab am 18.5. bestellt, heute kam eine Versandbenachrichtigung
> Das kann r² in der Tat besser, bin versucht da jetzt auch noch zu bestellen und bc das Zeug wieder zurückzuschicken.


Sorry, aber ich kapier's nicht. Seit mindestens zwei Wochen gibt's auf deren Seite einen schönen Banner wo auf einen Lieferverzug von einer Woche hingewiesen wird. 18.05. + 1 Woche => Heute. Insofern haben sie ihre Aussage eingehalten.
Wenn ich etwas dringend benötige bestelle ich doch nirgends wo ohnehin schon auf einen Lieferverzug hingewiesen wird, oder?


----------



## S-H-A (25. Mai 2020)

madone schrieb:


> Hab am 18.5. bestellt, heute kam eine Versandbenachrichtigung
> Das kann r² in der Tat besser, bin versucht da jetzt auch noch zu bestellen und bc das Zeug wieder zurückzuschicken.


Und dafür zu Sorgen das die bei BC noch mehr Stress bekommen. Du bist ja ein ganz schlauer. Oder nach dir die Sinnflut? Arm.


----------



## silberwald (25. Mai 2020)

BC: Freitag bestellt, heute bekommen. Auch meine letzten Bestellungen von H+S, Bike24 und Maciag waren in Corona Zeiten normal schnell da (mit entsprechend kurzer Zeit zwischen Bestellung und Versand).


----------



## nightwolf (25. Mai 2020)

?
Bike 24 nach wie vor nur angekuendigt
Bike Components heisst es jetzt: Zurueck an Absender. Ich hoffe das entpuppt sich als ?
Hat es bisher nicht aus NRW heraus geschafft.




Corona Hinweise etc hab ich rausgeschnitten. 
Oben heisst es 'Ruecksendung', dann aber mit dem selben Zeitstempel 'Transport in die Region des Empfaengers' 
Passt doch alles nicht zusammen ?


----------



## xrated (25. Mai 2020)

Wie siehts denn derzeit mit Reklamation bei Defekt aus? 2 Monate?

Bei r2 hat man mittlerweile Telefon abgeschaltet. Ich war eigentlich immer der Meinung das das effizienter als email ist wo man 100x nachfragen muss.


----------



## S-H-A (25. Mai 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> ?
> Bike 24 nach wie vor nur angekuendigt
> Bike Components heisst es jetzt: Zurueck an Absender. Ich hoffe das entpuppt sich als ?
> Hat es bisher nicht aus NRW heraus geschafft.
> ...


Die Pakete gehen aktuell andere Wege. Sonst nie über Krefeld. DHL schwimmt hier ganz schön.


----------



## nightwolf (25. Mai 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Die Pakete gehen aktuell andere Wege. Sonst nie über Krefeld. DHL schwimmt hier ganz schön.


Von mir aus schicken sie es ueber Timbuktu oder Mlada Boleslav ?

Nur bitte irgendwann zu mir und nicht zurueck zu BC wie die Paketverfolgung es aktuell 'androht' ?

Du hast schon  Recht, sonst steht meistens Koeln mit drin, wenn ich mich da richtig erinnere. Greven ist ja die voll verkehrte Richtung.
Das ist ja von Wuerselen aus in Richtung Nordsee und ich haette gern mehr so Schwarzwald ?


----------



## S-H-A (25. Mai 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Von mir aus schicken sie es ueber Timbuktu oder Mlada Boleslav ?
> 
> Nur bitte irgendwann zu mir und nicht zurueck zu BC wie die Paketverfolgung es aktuell 'androht' ?
> 
> ...


Mein Paket liegt da auch. Mal sehen. Gebe Rückmeldung


----------



## nightwolf (25. Mai 2020)

Danke. Mich schockiert ja primaer die Drohung der Ruecksendung an den Absender.
Wo sie rumkurven in der Zwischenzeit ist denen ihre Sache, da misch ich mich nicht ein ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Mai 2020)

Mo493s schrieb:


> Am 28 April habe ich ein Rad bei Canyon bestellt ... dieses ist immer noch nicht angekommen .
> Status steht seit 1,5 Wochen auf versendet ...



Ja Moment! Bei Canyon werden die Lieferzeiten doch grundsätzlich in Halbjahren angegeben, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (25. Mai 2020)

arno¹ schrieb:


> wenn man bedenkt, dass das erst aus ottendorf-okrilla hier rüber an den niederrhein kam, ist das flott.






um mal etwas Aufklärung zu geben.


----------



## madone (26. Mai 2020)

MK83 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich kapier's nicht. Seit mindestens zwei Wochen gibt's auf deren Seite einen schönen Banner wo auf einen Lieferverzug von einer Woche hingewiesen wird. 18.05. + 1 Woche => Heute. Insofern haben sie ihre Aussage eingehalten.
> Wenn ich etwas dringend benötige bestelle ich doch nirgends wo ohnehin schon auf einen Lieferverzug hingewiesen wird, oder?


Du hast Recht...das Banner hab ich wegignoriert weils presiert hat. Hat nicht geholfen


----------



## madone (26. Mai 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Und dafür zu Sorgen das die bei BC noch mehr Stress bekommen. Du bist ja ein ganz schlauer. Oder nach dir die Sinnflut? Arm.


Klar bin ich schlau...Arm eher nicht


----------



## nightwolf (26. Mai 2020)

? 'Ruecksendung' war wohl eher doch nur ein Fehler im Tracking.

Jetzt ist das Paket fuer heute in der Zustellung ...

Edit: Inzwischen eingetroffen. _Obwohl es bis zuletzt 'Ruecksendung' hiess_  
Naja. Wie hiess es weiter oben schon mal ❓ DHL 'schwimmt'


----------



## S-H-A (26. Mai 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> ? 'Ruecksendung' war wohl eher doch nur ein Fehler im Tracking.
> 
> Jetzt ist das Paket fuer heute in der Zustellung ...


Meines ist auch schon in meiner Region. Lag also nur kurz in Krefeld. Dachte das dort das Problem besteht. 
BC alles Top. Und schnell!


----------



## americo (26. Mai 2020)

Nachdem ich ja oft genug auf Bulls/die ZEG geschimpft habe...
Über 6 Monate war mein im November bestelltes Wild Ronin Team in RH 48 nicht lieferbar.
Jetzt endlich seit letzter Woche ist's als verfügbar gelistet. 
Am 19.05 wurde es per DHL von Bulls an meinen Händler versandt- heute kam der Anruf, das Rad ist abholbereit.


----------



## Kelevra2011 (26. Mai 2020)

6 Monate sind schon krass


----------



## americo (26. Mai 2020)

Ja. echt krass. 
Bulls plante die Auslieferung eines Großteils der 2020er Fullys aber leider grundsätzlich erst ab März/April und dann kam auch noch die Corona Krise dazwischen.
Zudem gibt's das Rad anscheinend nur in extrem geringen Stückzahlen...(aktuell auf der Site 1 Stück).
Aber wie gesagt, der Versand ab Verfügbarkeit ging extrem flott. Hatte ich eigentlich nicht erhofft.


----------



## Kelevra2011 (26. Mai 2020)

Ich warte jetzt seit anderthalb Wochen auf mein Rad von bike24 und bin schon am kotzen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (26. Mai 2020)

Kelevra2011 schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt seit anderthalb Wochen auf mein Rad von bike24 und bin schon am kotzen ?


10 Tage? Verhältst du dich bei anderen Dingen auch so bescheiden...?


----------



## Kelevra2011 (26. Mai 2020)

der-gute schrieb:


> 10 Tage? Verhältst du dich bei anderen Dingen auch so bescheiden...?


Nur weil ich so ungeduldig bin wie ein kleines Kind vor Weihnachten, heißt das nicht das ich den netten Menschen die da arbeiten auf den Sack gehe. 
Ich warte schön brav bis der Hobel bei mir ist und freu mir dann ein Loch ins Knie. 

Ohne denen auf den Sender zu gehen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Mai 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Und dafür zu Sorgen das die bei BC noch mehr Stress bekommen. Du bist ja ein ganz schlauer. Oder nach dir die Sinnflut? Arm.





madone schrieb:


> Klar bin ich schlau...Arm eher nicht


Und hier das Urteil des Schiedsgerichts. ☝?


----------



## Deleted 535324 (26. Mai 2020)

Planetx zwei Tage.


----------



## nightwolf (27. Mai 2020)

Vectron schrieb:


> Planetx zwei Tage.


? Das hat letzten Winter laenger gedauert ?


----------



## _Olli (27. Mai 2020)

Kelevra2011 schrieb:


> Beschreibt meinen Zustand ganz gut
> Am 15.5 bei bike24 ein neues Rad bestellt und heute den ersten Tag Urlaub mit grandiosem Wetter ?


es wäre besser gewesen mal zu lesen statt zu heulen! oder eher zu bestellen!

Bike24 sagt:


> *Fahrrad Versand / Werkstatt*
> Im Bereich der Fahrrad Bestellungen ist das Aufkommen um ein Vielfaches höher als im Vorjahr. Die sonst übliche Lieferzeit von 3 bis 4 Werktagen innerhalb Deutschlands für bestellte Fahrräder können wir derzeit leider nicht garantieren. Wir geben daher im Bike24 Onlineshop deutlich längere Lieferzeiten an. *Die Lieferzeiten für Lieferungen nach Deutschland beträgt aktuell bis zu 15 Werktage.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelevra2011 (27. Mai 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> es wäre besser gewesen mal zu lesen statt zu heulen! oder eher zu bestellen!



Ich habe gelesen, früher bestellen ging nicht und ich werfe keinem meine Ungeduld vor wenn du weiter gelesen hast, hättest du gesehen das ich schon brav warte bis ich mein Rad bekomme ?


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. Mai 2020)

Mir geht's eher so, dass ich zwar super wichtige und dringende Sachen bestellt habe, aber jetzt 5 Tage nach der noch offenen Bestellung nicht einmal mehr genau weiß auf was ich eigentlich warte.... Geil, oder? ?


----------



## Downhillsocke (28. Mai 2020)

r2 Bike:

Di., 26. Mai, 23:11 --> 5 lagernde Artikel bestellt
Do., 28. Mai, 08:25 --> Versandbestätigung

Ging schon schneller, aber immer noch sehr fix!


----------



## NunAuchDa (28. Mai 2020)

Gestern vor 12 Uhr bei R2 bestellt und vorhin Versandbestätigung.


----------



## me72 (28. Mai 2020)

Bike24:
Freitag letzte Woche bestellt, heute Versandbestätigung. Find ich total OK z.Z.


----------



## kgoran79 (28. Mai 2020)

BMO:
Montag 5 lagernde Artikel bestellt, keine Versandbestätigung bis jetzt...


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Mai 2020)

kgoran79 schrieb:


> BMO:
> Montag 5 lagernde Artikel bestellt, keine Versandbestätigung bis jetzt...



Same.


----------



## Kelevra2011 (28. Mai 2020)

War heute im örtlichen decathlon um ein bisschen Kleinkram zu holen. Hab dabei festgestellt das die Fahrrad Abteilung in grund und Boden gekauft wurde


----------



## Xyz79 (28. Mai 2020)

r2 gestern Abend bestellt. Heute Mittag versendet.?


----------



## Deleted 537011 (28. Mai 2020)

Bei Fahrrad.de also den Internetstores Shops allgemein habe ich in den letzten 2 Wochen durchweg von Bestellung bis Versand nie mehr als 48h gehabt.
Fand ich zur Corona Zeit richtig gut, das war mir der geringe Aufpreis bei einzelnen Teilen wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli23 (28. Mai 2020)

Die Radabteilung Decathlon in Herne war Freitag auch geplündert, heute teilweise wieder gefüllt.
R2 Montag Mittag 2 lagernde Artikel bestellt, heute Versendet.


----------



## Downhillsocke (28. Mai 2020)

kgoran79 schrieb:


> BMO:
> Montag 5 lagernde Artikel bestellt, keine Versandbestätigung bis jetzt...



Die beantworten auch keine Mails mehr. Wohl den Geschäftsbetrieb eingestellt.


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. Mai 2020)

Bc hat am fünften Tag nach der Bestellung verschickt. Das finde ich eigentlich total in Ordnung. War sonst auch schon oft so (auch wenn alle Artikel lagernd waren).


----------



## Gefahradler (29. Mai 2020)

Bike24-Bestellung mit zehn lagerhaltigen Artikeln nach 1,8635412 Tagen gestern vor der Haustür


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Mai 2020)

r2 und Bike24 haben in den letzten 2 -3 Wochen bei mir auch wie gewohnt sehr schnell versendet.


----------



## m0wlheld (29. Mai 2020)

biker-boarder hat jetzt zum 2. Mal ein Fahrrad zugestellt. 4 Werktage von Bestellung zu Empfang via DHL ...


----------



## baconcookie (29. Mai 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Die beantworten auch keine Mails mehr. Wohl den Geschäftsbetrieb eingestellt.


doch, hab sie gestern am Telefon gehabt, hat aber auch gedauert, scheinen arg überlastet zu sein aktuell


----------



## me72 (29. Mai 2020)

Bike-Discount:
hab heute morgen die Hotline angerufen und mich schon darauf eingestellt, das Telefon auf Lautsprecher neben dran zu legen, aber die sind direkt rangegangen - noch bevor ich überhaupt auf laut stellen konnte. Also Wartezeit (um ca. 9:15h) gleich Null.


----------



## S-H-A (29. Mai 2020)

Es wird Zeit das es sich normalisiert. Bei mir z.B. läuft alles wie gehabt von der Mannstärke, nur aufgeteilt. Pensum ist gleich. Müssen da allesamt einen Weg finden. Lange hält sich das so nicht bei den Dienstleistungen, dafür wird da zu knapp kalkuliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harlekinz (1. Juni 2020)

Ich hab beim örtlichen ein Bike Probe gesessen, bis ich mich entschieden hatte war es leider weg.
Danach dieses Bike bei Fahrrad.de bestellt, es war noch 5 Tage nach der Bestellung verfügbar im Shop. Nach 5 weiteren Tagen war es dann vergriffen und ich hab dann eine Mail geschickt mit freundlicher Nachfrage ob ich das Bike bekomme oder ob es vorher keine mehr "gibt" auf Lager.
Nach weiteren 5 Tagen ohne Reaktion wurde von meiner Seite storniert und  hab ein anderes Bike bestellt.
Nach 10 Tagen ohne dass etwas passiert ist hab ich wieder eine freundliche Nachfrage gestellt ( und ich mein echt nett, hab immer Verständnis das was nicht richtig funktioniert ).
Am nächsten Tag hatte ich eine Mail mit danke für die Stornierung + die Rückabwicklungsmail von Paypal.

Hab dann online bei B.O.C. letzte Woche Montags ein Bike bestellt , weil ich bei denen ganz am Anfang meiner Suche auf dem Rahmen mit der Laufradgröße Probe gesessen hab.
Und nach all dem Frust mit dem ersten Laden wurde mein Fahrrad Freitags schon geliefert.

Hab letzten Mittwoch von Fahrrad.de eine Rückantwort zu meiner 1. Supportanfrage bei denen bekommen mit dem Inhalt dass die Bestellung storniert wurde und man mir deswegen keine Infos zum Status geben kann.
Danke nach 23 Tagen und eigener Stornierung brauch ich die Mail auch nicht mehr  .

Eine Enduro Hose die ich bei Fahrad24.de bestellt habe kam dafür nach 4 Tagen schon an ( was für mich absolut ok ist ).
MMn versagt Fahrrad.de im Moment bei Kompletträdern und Support komplett, Kleinkram scheint ok zu sein.
Werde bestimmt noch mal irgendwelche Sachen bei denen kaufen, aber nur noch das von dem ich 100% weiß dass es passt.

Natürlich muss man zur Verteidigung sagen, dass alle Läden im Bereich  Fahrrad zur Zeit extrem überrannt werden und auch die Zusteller arbeiten am Limit, aber nach 10 Wochen Zeit an der Strukturierung zu arbeiten darf das keine Generalentschuldigung mehr sein.


mfg
Markus


----------



## cbtp (2. Juni 2020)

Hat bei Euch jemand zufällig was bei Cyclestore offen?

Laut Website soll man 5 Tage warten, aber mittlerweile warte ich schon seit 3 Wochen ohne dass überhaupt irgendeine Rückmeldung (Bestellbestätigung, Versandbestätigung, o.Ä.) kommt. Auch auf Mails wird nicht geantwortet?!


----------



## Flo7 (2. Juni 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Hat bei Euch jemand zufällig was bei Cyclestore offen?
> 
> Laut Website soll man 5 Tage warten, aber mittlerweile warte ich schon seit 3 Wochen ohne dass überhaupt irgendeine Rückmeldung (Bestellbestätigung, Versandbestätigung, o.Ä.) kommt. Auch auf Mails wird nicht geantwortet?!




Schreib ihnen mal eine Nachricht auf Facebook...


----------



## doctorsnyder (2. Juni 2020)

Ich habe bei bike24 ein sofort vorrätiges mtb am 20.5 bestellt. Eine Versandbestätigung habe ich immer noch nicht. Zubehör welches ich mitbestellt habe ist hingegen mach 2 Tagen angekommen.


----------



## Kelevra2011 (2. Juni 2020)

habe am 15.5 bestellt und warte auch noch, mach dir mal keinen kopf die versinken grade in arbeit glaube ich 

was gabs denn feines?


----------



## s3pp3l (2. Juni 2020)

r2 war die Woche top - Montag bestellt (Vario-Stütze), Mittwoch da;

bc am selben tag bestellt - eigentlich alles Quatsch-Equipment, weil ich wusste, dass sie viel zu tun haben - Liefertermin wurde heute auf 12.06. verschoben; zwei Artikel brauchten allerdings 2-7 Tage, das wusste ich; jetzt kam aber nochmal ne Woche drauf :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (3. Juni 2020)

Bike-Unit, 3 Artikel, alle lagernd:

Bestellt: Fr., 29. Mai, 21:59 

Versendet: Di., 2. Juni, 10:36 

Es war das Pfingstwochenende dazwischen.


----------



## S-H-A (4. Juni 2020)

Diesmal hakt es ein wenig bei BC. Warte morgen noch ab...
Aber so langsam sieht man, dass es dünn wird in den Lagern. Bei Hope warte ich schon seit Wochen auf Teile, wurde aktuell für Anfang August angesagt, bei Sram wird es auch dünn. Frage mich ob die Hersteller nicht liefern können oder ob die Händler nur speziell auf Kundenbestellung ordern weil sie nicht in Vorkasse gehen wollen. Man ist ja gewohnt, dass alles lagernd ist. Hab auch echt wenig Lust wochenlang auf Verschleißteile oder Service-Kits zu warten. Scheint so, als wenn man bald echt bunkern muss. Hoffe das nimmt langsam wieder seinen normalen Weg. Sonst sehe ich für alle Beteiligten schwarz. Da hängen ne Menge Arbeitsplätze dran.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juni 2020)

Bike24: Montagvormittag ausschließlich lagernde Artikel bestellt, bisher keine Versandbestätigung. Keine Beschwerde, nur eine Feststellung. Man weiß ja, worauf man sich einlässt.


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (4. Juni 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Hope warte ich schon seit Wochen auf Teile, wurde aktuell für Anfang August angesagt,


Jep, Hope bei BC bestellen erwies sich nicht als die klügste Idee - warte auf Aheadkappe, Schraube, Spacer und Bremsscheiben-Schrauben und bekomme auch eine Termin-Verschiebungs-Mail nach der anderen. Hab zwischenzeitlich die Teile von und bei Trickstuff geordert, damit was was weitergeht ... Schade, denn Hope hätte eigentlich besser zum britischen Rahmen gepasst.


----------



## me72 (4. Juni 2020)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bike24: Montagvormittag ausschließlich lagernde Artikel bestellt, bisher keine Versandbestätigung.


Hat bei mir vor kurzem auch 5 Tage gedauert, bis ich bei Bike24 eine Versandbestätigung auf lagernde Artikel bekam. Dafür hat DHL dann schnell geliefert: am nächsten Tag war alles da. ?


----------



## Deleted 525513 (4. Juni 2020)

Gruenlich schrieb:


> Ich habe vor gut 6 Wochen eine neue Fidlock bei Bike-Components bestellt, angegeben war die Lieferzeit mit 2-7 Tagen. Gestern wurde der neue Liefertermin auf den 8.6 geändert.
> 
> Damit muss ich halt leben, alle anderen Artikel waren nach ca. 10 Tagen bei mir. Ich bin schnelleres gewöhnt, im Endeffekt interessiert es aber auch wiederum keinen.



inzwischen wurde der Liefertermin weitere 4 Wochen in den Juli verschoben... stattdessen wurde mir die „Kids“ Version angeboten.
Aus Prinzip sitze ich das ganze jetzt einfach aus ?


----------



## S-H-A (4. Juni 2020)

SantaCruzV10VIE schrieb:


> Jep, Hope bei BC bestellen erwies sich nicht als die klügste Idee - warte auf Aheadkappe, Schraube, Spacer und Bremsscheiben-Schrauben und bekomme auch eine Termin-Verschiebungs-Mail nach der anderen. Hab zwischenzeitlich die Teile von und bei Trickstuff geordert, damit was was weitergeht ... Schade, denn Hope hätte eigentlich besser zum britischen Rahmen gepasst.


Hab auch Hope-Teile über Bike24 geordert, zeitgleich. Da sieht es nicht besser aus. Hope sagt ja, dass sie auf Sparflamme produzieren. Mich interessiert halt was die Händler grad machen. Wird versucht die Lager zu füllen oder wird nur auf Zuruf bestellt? Das hieße für mich, dass da der Baum brennt.


----------



## doctorsnyder (4. Juni 2020)

doctorsnyder schrieb:


> Ich habe bei bike24 ein sofort vorrätiges mtb am 20.5 bestellt. Eine Versandbestätigung habe ich immer noch nicht. Zubehör welches ich mitbestellt habe ist hingegen mach 2 Tagen angekommen.



heute kam die Versandmitteilung. Endlich wieder ein mtb. Das e-mtb ist verkauft und ich trete wieder selbst.


----------



## Florian301 (4. Juni 2020)

Am besten funzt zZt wirklich r2 bike. Bc und Bike24 brauchen aktuell wirklich ewig...


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Juni 2020)

@doctorsnyder Hattu fein gemacht. Ganz fein! ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (4. Juni 2020)

Teil 1/4 von BC ist heut raus. Innerhalb der angekündigten Woche. Passt also immer noch. Denke das 2/4 dann auch morgen,  spätestens Montag raus geht.
 War auf jeden Fall lagerhaltig. Dann fehlen nur noch die Hope Teile.


----------



## Xyz79 (4. Juni 2020)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bike24: Montagvormittag ausschließlich lagernde Artikel bestellt, bisher keine Versandbestätigung. Keine Beschwerde, nur eine Feststellung. Man weiß ja, worauf man sich einlässt.


Dienstag Abend was bestellt. Heut morgen kam die Versandbenachrichtigung.


----------



## nightwolf (4. Juni 2020)

Entspannt Euch Leute.
Der neue Highscore: Gerade schickte meine Frau Smartphone-Fotos von einem Paeckchen welches heute vor der Tuer lag.
Die Trackingnummer hab ich vom Foto abgeschrieben und nach etwas durchscrollen in meiner Aliexpress-Historie wiedergefunden.
Bestellt 31. Oktober 2019, Anfang Januar ? zurueck wg. verlorengegangen _(so ist die Regelung nach ueber zwei Monaten, jetzt wg. Seuche drei)_ ...


----------



## T.R. (4. Juni 2020)

Bike24 hat bei mir immer sehr schnell geliefert, dh. Innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (5. Juni 2020)

Von Montag zu Dienstag bei r2-bike ein Flaha plus zwei Sunrace Ketten bestellt. Lt den Anzeigen dort alles lieferbar. Dienstag früh eine Mail bekommen, dass nur eine der beiden Ketten auf Lager ist, die andere wird bestellt. 
Hoffentlich bekomm ich das Zeug noch mal nächste Woche...


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Juni 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Dienstag Abend was bestellt. Heut morgen kam die Versandbenachrichtigung.


Gestern abend kam sie dann auch bei mir


----------



## Hackepeter79 (6. Juni 2020)

Montag bei BC Dichtmilch bestellt. Keine Reaktion bis jetzt. Nichtmal eine Benachrichtigung, dass es zu Verzögerungen kommen kann. Ärgerlich, da mein Rad steht. Bei einer entsprechenden Information hätte ich schlichtweg storniert.


----------



## m0wlheld (6. Juni 2020)

Ich stelle im Moment - unabhängig vom Versender - Probleme mit DPD fest. Pakete liegen über Tage im Versandzentrum.


----------



## NunAuchDa (6. Juni 2020)

DPD dürfte ein generelles Problem haben weil deren Mitarbeiter ständig positiv auf Corona getestet werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK83 (6. Juni 2020)

Hackepeter79 schrieb:


> Montag bei BC Dichtmilch bestellt. Keine Reaktion bis jetzt. Nichtmal eine Benachrichtigung, dass es zu Verzögerungen kommen kann. Ärgerlich, da mein Rad steht. Bei einer entsprechenden Information hätte ich schlichtweg storniert.


Wie groß soll BC denn das Banner gestalten, dass sie momentan eine Woche Lieferverzug haben? Ich verstehe ja, dass man auf Nadeln sitzt wenn das Bike steht aber in dem Fall bist du leider selbst "schuld".


----------



## m0wlheld (6. Juni 2020)

Hackepeter79 schrieb:


> Montag bei BC Dichtmilch bestellt. Keine Reaktion bis jetzt. Nichtmal eine Benachrichtigung, dass es zu Verzögerungen kommen kann. Ärgerlich, da mein Rad steht. Bei einer entsprechenden Information hätte ich schlichtweg storniert.



Etwa so?


----------



## Hackepeter79 (6. Juni 2020)

MK83 schrieb:


> Wie groß soll BC denn das Banner gestalten, dass sie momentan eine Woche Lieferverzug haben? Ich verstehe ja, dass man auf Nadeln sitzt wenn das Bike steht aber in dem Fall bist du leider selbst "schuld".


Ups... Das habe ich wirklich übersehen War schon spät. Dann habe ich nichts gesagt.


----------



## doctorsnyder (6. Juni 2020)

Kelevra2011 schrieb:


> habe am 15.5 bestellt und warte auch noch, mach dir mal keinen kopf die versinken grade in arbeit glaube ich
> 
> was gabs denn feines?



der Adler ist gelandet, somit 10 Werktage ab Bestellung


----------



## nightwolf (6. Juni 2020)

Sieht chic aus. Ist das Rad so klein oder Deine Mikrowelle so gross ❓ ? 

Meine Retoure ist bei Bike24 angekommen. Die Umtausch- und neue Teile kommen sobald vollstaendig ?


----------



## Kelevra2011 (6. Juni 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Sieht chic aus. Ist das Rad so klein oder Deine Mikrowelle so gross ❓ ?
> 
> Meine Retoure ist bei Bike24 angekommen. Die Umtausch- und neue Teile kommen sobald vollstaendig ?


die mikrowelle ist glaube ich der heizkessel^^



doctorsnyder schrieb:


> der Adler ist gelandet, somit 10 Werktage ab Bestellung
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1059396



jup meins war am mittwoch da^^
bin schon 50km durch die gegend geradelt und absolut zufrieden und kotze grade weil es aus strömen regnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (6. Juni 2020)

Kelevra2011 schrieb:


> die mikrowelle ist glaube ich der heizkessel^^ (...)


Wo kann man so eine grosse µWelle kaufen (online) und wie ist die Lieferzeit ?
Ich meine, ist schon praktisch, passt die ? komplett rein ?


Kelevra2011 schrieb:


> kotze grade weil es aus strömen regnet


Das macht dem Rad nix, da werden nicht-wasserloesliche Materialien verwendet ☝


----------



## Kelevra2011 (6. Juni 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das macht dem Rad nix, da werden nicht-wasserloesliche Materialien verwendet ☝



ich bin aber doch schönwetter fahrer und aus zucker^^


----------



## nightwolf (6. Juni 2020)

Wetter ist ueberbewertet, Lieferfristen dito. Wichtig ist: rosa oder pink. Mit Korb ?


----------



## PanKas (6. Juni 2020)

BC -> 01.06.20 bestellt (alles lagernd), heute (06.06.20) dann die Info das das Paket rausgeht.


----------



## S-H-A (6. Juni 2020)

Bin echt gespannt, wie lang dieser Zustand noch anhält. Denke, wenn ab dem 15. die Grundschulen komplett geöffnet werden, sieht man ab Ende des Monats wo die Reise hingeht. Bin mir sicher das alles glatt läuft und ab Anfang Juli wieder "normal" gearbeitet wird. Bei mir das wohl schon nächste Woche so sein. Ist doch kein Dauerzustand so.
Bin mit meinem 2. Paket etwas drüber. Hoffe auf Montag, damit ich das Fully wieder frisch bekomme....


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Juni 2020)

Diese Woche bei Bike-Components eine Deore Kurbel bestellt und am nächsten Tag geliefert.


----------



## Roonieman (8. Juni 2020)

Bei Bike-Discount ein skeen bestellt. Lieferzeit war angegeben mit 12-18 Werktagen. Heute nach 6 Werktagen bereits geliefert (Frankfurt am Main) Top


----------



## m_addi (8. Juni 2020)

Wirklich schnell ist chainreactioncycles... neulich war was in fünf Tagen da, Samstag was bestellt und heute wurde es verschickt. 
BC letzten Donnerstag was lagerndes bestellt, rufe heute an, weil ich wissen wollte, ob die noch was dazu packen können... drei mal 20 min Warteschleife... 
hätte bei R2 bestellt, die haben das aber nicht, jetzt beginnt das Roulettespiel... bike24 oder bike-discount? ?. Würde ja Lokal kaufen, aber das gibt es hier bei uns nicht ?


----------



## Mr_Chicks (8. Juni 2020)

Am 01.06. Abends zwei Bestellungen getätigt. 
1. Bike Discount 
2. Bike 24

Beide Packete am 05.06. eingetroffen   

Dafür ist der Kundenservice bei Bike24 momentan wohl nicht vorhanden. 
Am 02.06. und nochmal 07.06. ne Anfrage gestellt zwecks Abwicklung von Crash Replacement meines Specialized Ambush Helms. Bisher keinerlei Regung


----------



## m_addi (8. Juni 2020)

Habe mal bei bike discount bestellt und bin gespannt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (8. Juni 2020)

Nun hab ich auch mal "Pech" mit BC. Sind jetzt 10 Tage.
Edit sagt mir grad, dass ich Unsinn erzähle. Noch im Rahmen. Hab 2 Bestellungen durcheinander geworfen.


----------



## x232 (9. Juni 2020)

Musste auch bestellen die letzten Tage
Maciag Offroad hat 2 Tage gebraucht, obwohl Liefertermin 6 Tage sagte.
Bike24 brauchte 3 Tage
Bike Discount ist noch keine Benachrichtigung raus. Nur "sofort lieferbare" Artikel bestellt.
Und die Artikel von Bike Discount sind die wichtigsten.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Juni 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Wetter ist ueberbewertet, Lieferfristen dito. Wichtig ist: rosa oder pink. Mit Korb ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1059480


14 oder 16" für 5 jährige? ? Entweder wirklich sehr klein, oder .... Mein 4jähriger fährt 20" seit letzten Herbst...


----------



## below (9. Juni 2020)

Bike24, erneut sehr schnelle Lieferung:
Bestellt 04.06.2020 20:07 Uhr
Geliefert 08.06.2020

SAM`S SportsAndMoreShop GmbH
Bestellt 02.06.2020 14:17:11
Als "auf Lager" gekennzeichnet, mit Corona bedingter Lieferzeit von 3-6 Tagen. Da es ein Geschenk sein sollte, am 04.06. mal nachgefragt, ob der Lieferzeitraum mit 6 Tagen eingehalten werden kann.

Darauf die Antwort bekommen: "Das könnte schwierig werden. Deine Artikel waren schon länger bestellt - daher als verfügbar im Shop. Leider lässt die Lieferung auf sich warten."

Ich habe überhaupt kein Problem mit längeren Lieferzeiten. Aber sowas stört mich. Denn auch heute, am 9.6. sind die Artikel als "auf Lager" gekennzeichnet. Von der Sendung aber noch keine Spur.

Kennzeichnet man etwas als "auf Lager", sollte es auch im eigenen Lager liegen...


----------



## Fury (9. Juni 2020)

Rose lässt sich Zeit! Warte schon 1,5 Wochen!


----------



## FrankNL (9. Juni 2020)

Trick  Stuff, 2 Brems scheibe
Sonntag 17:00 bestellt
Montag verschickt
Dienstag 11:12 durch DHL geliefert


----------



## m_addi (9. Juni 2020)

Brügelmann Sonntag früh bestellt, heute rausgegangen ??
Bike-dismount heute Morgen angerufen und einen netten Herrn am Telefon gehabt (nach unerheblicher Wartezeit) ??
BC schon zig mal angerufen und gewartet, call back Funktion vor Stunden genutzt (und immer noch am warten)... die sind wohl auf ignore Modus ?


----------



## Raumfahrer (9. Juni 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Von Montag zu Dienstag bei r2-bike ein Flaha plus zwei Sunrace Ketten bestellt. Lt den Anzeigen dort alles lieferbar. Dienstag früh eine Mail bekommen, dass nur eine der beiden Ketten auf Lager ist, die andere wird bestellt.
> Hoffentlich bekomm ich das Zeug noch mal nächste Woche...


Heute, also eine Woche später nach der Bestellung, eine Mail von r2 bekommen.
Die bestellten Sachen wurden heute versendet, sind schon oben in Ottendorf-Okrilla im DHL Zentrum und kommen voraussichtlich morgen wieder zurück nach Dresden zu mir..... - hoffe ich mal.


----------



## NunAuchDa (9. Juni 2020)

Gestern bei BC bestellt darunter Lagerware mit 7 Tagen lieferzeit.
Gerade ne Mail erhalten das der VDO Tacho anstatt 7 Tage Lieferzeit jetzt erst im September lieferbar ist.
Dann wird meine Freundin wohl doch einen anderen Tacho erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportzigarette (9. Juni 2020)

Bike24:
Bestellung getätigt: 04. Juni - 22:39 Uhr
Bestellung erhalten: 06. Juni - 13:34 Uhr
Perfekt. 

Von Dresden nach Leipzig isses aber auch nich allzu weit...


----------



## m_addi (9. Juni 2020)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Gestern bei BC bestellt darunter Lagerware mit 7 Tagen lieferzeit.
> Gerade ne Mail erhalten das der VDO Tacho anstatt 7 Tage Lieferzeit jetzt erst im September lieferbar ist.
> Dann wird meine Freundin wohl doch einen anderen Tacho erhalten.


Auf eine solche Mail warte ich auch noch, nachdem die anscheinend auch ihre beworbene call back Funktion nicht mehr ernst nehmen... das wäre dann meine letzte Bestellung. Sowas geht gar nicht...


----------



## Racer90 (10. Juni 2020)

Bei R2 und BC beides mal am 3.6. bestellt:

R2 hatte auf einmal etwas nichtmehr, was eigentlich als lagernd dargestellt wurde, was anderes mit 2-5 Tagen Lieferzeit war wiederum direkt lagernd...nach 2 Tagen ging eine flotte Kommunikation los, jetzt ist alles auf dem Weg
BC lässt 0,0 von sich hören - mal schauen, wann da was kommt

Generell liegts wohl viel an DPD und deren Überlastung - so zumindest die Aussage von Komking


----------



## NunAuchDa (10. Juni 2020)

Bei BC hab ich meine Bestellung storniert und dafür bei Bike 24 bestellt.
Von bc gab es heute schon eine Stornierungsbestätigung.


----------



## S-H-A (10. Juni 2020)

So mein 2. Paket von BC ist auf dem Weg zu mir. Wieder im Fenster, wenn auch knapp. Passt alles. Für die Teile, die ich bestellt habe, welche nicht lagernd und mit ~20 Tagen Lieferzeit angegeben waren, kam 2 oder 3 Tage nach Bestellung eine Mail mit ungefährer Lieferzeit, die dann, nach ~2 Wochen korrigiert wurde. Dafür kann BC nix,  geben aber sehr wohl die Infos, sofern vorhanden, weiter.


----------



## Racer90 (10. Juni 2020)

Na, das macht Hoffnung 

Hat BC die Lieferungen automatisch aufgeteilt in "jetzt verfügbar, kann raus" und "das schicken wir in 2 Wochen nach" oder musstest du darum bitten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (10. Juni 2020)

MO abend bei bike24 und BC bestellt.
bike24 ist zumindest schon bei dhl angemeldet, von BC bisher nur die bestellbestätigung.
alles artikel die auf lager waren
...


----------



## m_addi (10. Juni 2020)

Brügelmann, so gewinnt man Kunden ??  Sonntag FullFace Helm bestellt, gerade eben aus der DHL Box geholt. Liegt da nicht tatsächlich auch noch ein 10% Gutschein für die nächste Bestellung bei als Entschuldigung, weil es in letzter Zeit bisschen länger gedauert hat ?

Bc hat meine Lieferung nun angekündigt... letzten Donnerstag bestellt. Oh man, jetzt bin ich voll zwiegespalten, weil ich mir gestern Abend die gleichen Bremssättel noch mal bei BD bestellt habe. Waren sogar günstiger und Beläge Sinter statt Resin, wollte deshalb eigentlich heute bei BC stornieren, nachdem die auf ignore waren ?. Jetzt werde ich wohl die Bestellung bei BD stornieren (bei denen ist auch noch eine zweite offen).


----------



## S-H-A (10. Juni 2020)

Racer90 schrieb:


> Na, das macht Hoffnung
> 
> Hat BC die Lieferungen automatisch aufgeteilt in "jetzt verfügbar, kann raus" und "das schicken wir in 2 Wochen nach" oder musstest du darum bitten?


Waren verschiedene Bestellungen. Aber Teilbestellung nur auf Ansage. So war es schon immer.


----------



## S-H-A (10. Juni 2020)

m_addi schrieb:


> Brügelmann, so gewinnt man Kunden ??  Sonntag FullFace Helm bestellt, gerade eben aus der DHL Box geholt. Liegt da nicht tatsächlich auch noch ein 10% Gutschein für die nächste Bestellung bei als Entschuldigung, weil es in letzter Zeit bisschen länger gedauert hat ?
> 
> Bc hat meine Lieferung nun angekündigt... letzten Donnerstag bestellt. Oh man, jetzt bin ich voll zwiegespalten, weil ich mir gestern Abend die gleichen Bremssättel noch mal bei BD bestellt habe. Waren sogar günstiger und Beläge Sinter statt Resin, wollte deshalb eigentlich heute bei BC stornieren, nachdem die auf ignore waren ?. Jetzt werde ich wohl die Bestellung bei BD stornieren (bei denen ist auch noch eine zweite offen).


Brüggelmann/Fahrrad.de verliert die Kunden dann aber schnell wieder wg. Support und  Service.


----------



## s3pp3l (10. Juni 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Brüggelmann/Fahrrad.de verliert die Kunden dann aber schnell wieder wg. Support und  Service.


gut, bei Bremsbelägen und Helm ist das Service-Problem wohl zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Pl5nl0s (10. Juni 2020)

Letzte Woche mir neue Flatpedals bestellt Brügelmann, hatte ganz normal die Bestellbestätigung bekommen und heute bekomme ich die angehängte Mail als Antwort. Finde es mega krass das sie mir noch nicht mal einen Ersatzartikel anbieten, dass finde ich auch das krasseste an der Geschichte.


----------



## Sickgirl (10. Juni 2020)

Als mir wäre das lieber so, bevor ich da nochmals zweimal hin und her schreiben müsste das ich die angebotene Alternative doch nicht will

Oder hast du darauf spekuliert ein teueres Pedal für den gleichen Preis zu bekommen?


----------



## S-H-A (10. Juni 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> gut, bei Bremsbelägen und Helm ist das Service-Problem wohl zu vernachlässigen.


Hat man diese Erfahrung aber mal gemacht, kauft man dort nie wieder.


----------



## judyclt (10. Juni 2020)

r2 Do bestellt, Di angekommen. Angabe 2-4 Werktage.


----------



## Raumfahrer (10. Juni 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Heute, also eine Woche später nach der Bestellung, eine Mail von r2 bekommen.
> Die bestellten Sachen wurden heute versendet, sind schon oben in Ottendorf-Okrilla im DHL Zentrum und kommen voraussichtlich morgen wieder zurück nach Dresden zu mir..... - hoffe ich mal.


Zu früh gefreut: 
"HINWEIS: Vermutlich konnte die Sortieranlage eine erforderliche Information auf der Sendung nicht lesen oder zuordnen. Es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass Ihre Sendung fehlgeleitet und auf ein falsches Zustellfahrzeug geladen wurde. In diesem Fall kann es zu einer Verzögerung von 1-2 Tagen kommen.
Bitte haben Sie Verständnis und beobachten Sie die DHL Sendungsverfolgung."

 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (10. Juni 2020)

Bobshop hatte die gewünschten Artikel mit „Sofort lieferbar“ deklariert, und waren innerhalb 3 Tagen bei mir. ?


----------



## pacechris (10. Juni 2020)

zweirad-stadler.de 
Am 02.06 Artikel bestellt die als Lieferbar angezeigt wurden.
Gleichzeitige eine mail geschrieben ob die Zustellung sich verzögern würde oder im normalen Rahmen laufen würde.

Keine Antwort, gestern noch mal nachgefragt.

Heute diese Antwort bekommen:
_Wir möchten Sie heute informieren, dass Ihre Bestellung weiterhin bearbeitet wird - keine Sorge, wir haben Sie nicht vergessen! Für den Lieferverzug gibt es ganz verschiedene Gründe: manche Artikel sind aus einem unserer Zweigstellenlager an unser Versandlager unterwegs - oder Sie haben per Vorkasse bestellt und vielleicht noch nicht den Betrag überwiesen?_

Außer bekam ich als Antwort in einer zweiten mail ich sollte nicht mehrmals wegen der gleichen Sache anfragen ?

In den letzten 4 Wochen bei bike24 bestellt, Zustellung nach 3Tage.
Bei R2BIKE innerhalb von 2Tagen.

Actionsport 3 Wochen.


----------



## likekiel (10. Juni 2020)

Was ist eigentlich bei Magura los...
Ich versuche schon seit Monaten! an ein Bleeding Kit ranzukommen. Rose, B24, BD... nicht lieferbar. Ab und zu steht da mal ne grobe Zeitangabe von Tagen oder Wochen und wenn die verstrichen ist ändert sich der Status auf nicht bestellbar/nicht lieferbar und danach geht der bums von vorne los.

OK bei BC wärs für UVP +Versand lieferbar. 10 € mehr, deswegen


----------



## julianil (10. Juni 2020)

Mein Eindruck von den letzten Bestellungen:

*Bike24*: 02.06. bestellt, ging am 03.06. in Versand und war am 05.06. da.
*Bike Components*: 25.05. bestellt, ging am 02.06. in Versand und war am 03.06. da.
*r2Bike*: 02.06. bestellt, ging am 04.06. in Versand und war am 06.06. da.
*hibike*: 07.06. bestellt, ging am 08.06. in Versand und war am 09.06. da.

Alle, bis auf Bike Components, haben so schnell geliefert wie sonst auch. Überrascht bin ich auch von DHL.

*Alle Artikel waren sofort lieferbar (auch BC)


----------



## S-H-A (10. Juni 2020)

likekiel schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich bei Magura los...
> Ich versuche schon seit Monaten! an ein Bleeding Kit ranzukommen. Rose, B24, BD... nicht lieferbar. Ab und zu steht da mal ne grobe Zeitangabe von Tagen oder Wochen und wenn die verstrichen ist ändert sich der Status auf nicht bestellbar/nicht lieferbar und danach geht der bums von vorne los.
> 
> OK bei BC wärs für UVP +Versand lieferbar. 10 € mehr, deswegen


Ist bei vielen so. Hope ganz übel. Aber anscheindend Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Selbst Sram hat leere Lager. Viele mussten die Produktion einstellen, Conti in Korbach z.B.. Container hingen fest...


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Juni 2020)

likekiel schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich bei Magura los...
> Ich versuche schon seit Monaten! an ein Bleeding Kit ranzukommen. Rose, B24, BD... nicht lieferbar. Ab und zu steht da mal ne grobe Zeitangabe von Tagen oder Wochen und wenn die verstrichen ist ändert sich der Status auf nicht bestellbar/nicht lieferbar und danach geht der bums von vorne los.
> 
> OK bei BC wärs für UVP +Versand lieferbar. 10 € mehr, deswegen











						Service- / Entlüftungskit für Magura günstig bestellen, 16,80 €
					

Ab 50 Euro versandkostenfrei in D ✔ Versand in 24h ✔ Mit unserem günstigen Entlüftungskit / Entlüftungsset Deine Magura Scheibenbremsen selbst entlüften 2,9




					www.tuning-bikes.de


----------



## pacechris (11. Juni 2020)

julianil schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck von den letzten Bestellungen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Erfahrung hat ein Kollege auch gemacht, Lieferung eines sofort lieferbaren Bremshebel hat bei BC 3 Wochen gedauert.
Support nicht erreichbar.
Scheinbar ist BC wirklich etwas angeschlagen wegen dem ganzen....


----------



## Pl5nl0s (11. Juni 2020)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Als mir wäre das lieber so, bevor ich da nochmals zweimal hin und her schreiben müsste das ich die angebotene Alternative doch nicht will
> 
> Oder hast du darauf spekuliert ein teueres Pedal für den gleichen Preis zu bekommen?



Nein Sickgirl, aber ich arbeite selber in der Logistik und habe auch einige Jahre als Kundenbetreuer gearbeitet und ich hätte mir einfach eine bessere Kommunikation gewünscht und das die Dame mir einfach 2,3,4 alternative Produkte anbietet.
Das hat für mich dann auch was mit Wertschöpfung des Kunden zu tun.

Aber anscheinend sieht es die Unternehmensphilosophie nicht vor, was ich halt sehr schade finde.

Mir kann es ja am ende egal sein, bestelle mir das Produkt bei nem anderen Händler ?


----------



## Sickgirl (11. Juni 2020)

Pl5nl0s schrieb:


> Nein Sickgirl, aber ich arbeite selber in der Logistik und habe auch einige Jahre als Kundenbetreuer gearbeitet und ich hätte mir einfach eine bessere Kommunikation gewünscht und das die Dame mir einfach 2,3,4 alternative Produkte anbietet.
> Das hat für mich dann auch was mit Wertschöpfung des Kunden zu tun.
> 
> Aber anscheinend sieht es die Unternehmensphilosophie nicht vor, was ich halt sehr schade finde.



Siehste, für mich wäre das eher eine Belästigung, muß auf die Mails antworten, das ich vielleicht gar keine von den Alternativen will. Stattdessen möchte ich lieber schnellstmöglich mein Geld zurück. Außerdem bin ich groß genug mir eine Alternative aus zu denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (11. Juni 2020)

Ob eine  Tag länger oder nicht wäre mir aktuell egal. Natürlich sind wir alle in den letzten Jahren mit sehr kurzen Lieferzeiten verwöhnt worden. Und warten macht nicht wirklich Spaß. Was mir in den Onlineshops aufgefallen ist; bei einigen Teilen verlängert sich die Lieferzeit um Wochen. Folgen der heruntergefahrenen Wirtschaft. 
Bin aktuell auch in der Logistik beschäftigt. Es gibt sehr viel mehr Arbeit! Deswegen wird aber nicht automatisch mehr Personal eingestellt. Habe auch das Gefühl, manche Leute gehen jetzt nicht mehr einkaufen sondern lassen sich wirklich alles nach Hause bringen. Bei Amazon, Bringmeister, Lieferando usw. haben die Bestellungen auch stark zugenommen.


----------



## Sickgirl (11. Juni 2020)

Einkaufen ist ja zur Zeit auch Stress, wenn ich bei manchen Läden erst mal über eine halbe Stunde anstehen muss das Ich überhaupt in den Laden rein kann macht mir jetzt keine große Kauflaune beim örtlichen Handel.


----------



## Xyz79 (12. Juni 2020)

Bike 24. 
gestern Abend bestellt. Stunde später Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen. Heute Morgen von DHL abgeholt worden. Was ist denn da los? ?


----------



## Sickgirl (12. Juni 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Bike 24.
> gestern Abend bestellt. Stunde später Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen. Heute Morgen von DHL abgeholt worden. Was ist denn da los? ?



Ging mir genauso, habe auch ganz ungläubig die Mail durch gelesen


----------



## pacechris (12. Juni 2020)

R2Bike ist für mich zur Zeit der Lieferkönig.
Mittwoch bestellt heute per Dhl geliefert, trotz Feiertag ?


----------



## a.nienie (12. Juni 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> MO abend bei bike24 und BC bestellt.
> bike24 ist zumindest schon bei dhl angemeldet, von BC bisher nur die bestellbestätigung.
> alles artikel die auf lager waren
> ...


also bike24 sollte heute im büro gelandet sein, da bin ich dank brückentag aber nicht...
bei bc ist aktuell der wurm drin, noch keine versandbestätigung (bestellt MO abend, alles auf "lieferbar")...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julianil (12. Juni 2020)

Ich würde gerne BC meiden, da es dort ja echt lange dauern kann, brauche aber was von One up. Hat jemand bei One Up Components bestellt und kann mir sagen wie lange es ca. dauert?


----------



## Stefan090801 (12. Juni 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> also bike24 sollte heute im büro gelandet sein, da bin ich dank brückentag aber nicht...
> bei bc ist aktuell der wurm drin, noch keine versandbestätigung (bestellt MO abend, alles auf "lieferbar")...


Alle relativ normal, aber bc hat wohl ein paar Probleme. Letzten Do. lagernde Ware bestellt, heute am Fr. kam erst die Versandbestätigung. 
Aber sie weisen ja auch direkt auf ihrer Startseite darauf hin.


----------



## a.nienie (12. Juni 2020)

habe auch nicht so den druck im moment. die "innerdeutschen" unterschiede sind aktuell aber auffallend.


----------



## arno¹ (12. Juni 2020)

keine ahnung, vielleicht gibt es zuwenig trucker bzw speditionsfahrer

für die regionsübergreifenden fahrten

bei uns am dorf kommen inzwischen einige dhl am tag zum beispiel. vorher gab es nur die eintägliche verbundpost.

offensichtlich studenten, die froh sind ...


----------



## s3pp3l (12. Juni 2020)

BC Katastrophe ... am 25.5. bestellt! Artikel versandfertig ab 3.6. ... am 2.6. kam eine Mail, dass ein Artikel erst am 12.6. da sei. habe bisher noch nichts gehört.

ich muss dazu sagen, ass es sich bei dem Artikel um einen Spontankauf handelt, den ich eigentlich nicht gebraucht habe ... macht es umso ärgerlicher ;-)


----------



## Imilian (13. Juni 2020)

Moin,

Bike-Mailorder: Bestellung am 13.05. erfolgt, seitdem... nichts, nada. 

Lediglich eine Bestätigungsmail über den Eingang der Bestellung.

Fein.


----------



## loam (13. Juni 2020)

Bike24 super schnell aktuell geliefert.


----------



## Epic-Treter (13. Juni 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> BC Katastrophe ... am 25.5. bestellt! Artikel versandfertig ab 3.6. ... am 2.6. kam eine Mail, dass ein Artikel erst am 12.6. da sei. habe bisher noch nichts gehört.
> 
> ich muss dazu sagen, ass es sich bei dem Artikel um einen Spontankauf handelt, den ich eigentlich nicht gebraucht habe ... macht es umso ärgerlicher ;-)



Wenn Du den Artikel nicht brauchst, warum ärgerst Du Dich dann?


----------



## MTBpleasure (13. Juni 2020)

Ich habe letztes WE hier in diesem Shop https://www.cycletec.de/ ein Bike bestellt was laut HP lieferbar gewesen ist. Bestellung wurde am Montag darauf vom Shop Betreiber storniert weil nicht lieferbar. Im Anschluss gingen ein paar Mails hin und her. Viele Bikes sind derzeit in dem Shop nicht lieferbar obwohl sie als verfügbar gelistet sind. Zum Glück hatte ich noch nicht bezahlt.


----------



## Jolpe (13. Juni 2020)

Bei  TNC Laufräder am 18.5 bestellt...ausser Bestellbestätigung nichts weiter erhalten, Anruf meinerseits vor ein paar Tagen die haben gerade Lieferschwieigkeiten...was mich an der Sache ärgert ist das wie bei vielen Shops die Ware anscheinend immer Vorrätig und lieferbar angegeben ist....da finde ich BC oder BD besser da sieht man gleich ob sie liefern können oder nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harlekinz (13. Juni 2020)

Ich hab am Mittwoch Abend eine Bestellung bei Bike-Discount aufgegeben.
Freitag kam die Verpackungsbestätigung und Lieferverfolgungnummer, heute wurde geliefert.
Da kann man sich definitiv nicht beschweren, war aber auch nur unempfindlicher Kleinkram.

mfg
Markus


----------



## x232 (13. Juni 2020)

Harlekinz schrieb:


> Ich hab am Mittwoch Abend eine Bestellung bei Bike-Discount aufgegeben.
> Freitag kam die Verpackungsbestätigung und Lieferverfolgungnummer, heute wurde geliefert.
> Da kann man sich definitiv nicht beschweren, war aber auch nur unempfindlicher Kleinkram.
> 
> ...


Interessant zu wissen.
Ich hab Sonntag bestellt und Donnerstag Nacht erst die Verpackungsbenachrichtung erhalten.
Weder gestern noch heute weiteres vom Versand gehört.
Alle Artikel waren bei Bestellung als lieferbar gekennzeichnet und sind es auch geblieben.

Womit wurde bei dir versendet? DHL oder dpd?


----------



## Harlekinz (13. Juni 2020)

Ich hab schon vor Corona immer wieder Probleme mit DPD gehabt, ich nehm DHL / Hermes wann immer es geht. Also in dem Fall DHL.

mfg
Markus


----------



## Deleted 324346 (14. Juni 2020)

Leute, Leute. Haltet doch einmal bitte den Ball flach. Ich glaube viele begreifen vor lauter Egoismuss gar nicht, was da bei den Versendern und Händlern abgeht. Wenn in deren Versand früher 50 Miarbeiter gearbeitet haben, dürfen heute maximal 20 arbeiten, wegen dem Sicherheitsabstand. Aber die Arbeit wird mehr. Dann kommt die Internet Pflege, alles auf den neusten Stand zu bringen. Irgend wann sind Kapazitäten erloschen. Habt doch mal etwas Verständniss und kommt von dem immer schneller, billiger und ich zu erst Tripp runter. Es ist doch wohl scheiss egal ob ich enen oder drei Tage auf meine Sendung warte. Macht euch mal Gedanken über euren eigenen Kopf und Verhalten. Ich helfe seit einiger Zeit einem Freund in seinem Radsport Shop aus. Baue Räder auf, schraube in der Werkstatt, verkaufe usw. Verkaufe auch MTBs und RR. Was da an Kunden ankommt, wie die sich verhalten und ein Auftreten an den Tag legen, blos weil sie mal warten müssen, grauenvoll. Und das sind Kunden, die noch nie etwas dort gekauft haben. Die Stammkunden oder die mit  speziellen Wünschen und Beratung haben und nehmen sich die Zeit und gedulden sich.
So, das mußte ich mal los werden. Denkt mal über euch nach.


----------



## Jolpe (14. Juni 2020)

Naja, ich arbeite selber im Einzelhandel und weiss was da gerade abgeht , habe auch kein Problem damit länger zu warten wenn der Händler ehrlich ist und nicht eine sofort Lieferbarkeit von 1- 4 Tagen vorgaukelt,
dann Ärger ich mich...ich kann z.B. jetzt schon vorhersagen dass ich meine Laufräder nicht vor dem 26.6 bekommen werde....vielleicht....denn da bekommen die beiden Grossen wieder Ware...wie geschrieben lt. Homepage TNC immer noch Lieferbar 1 - 4 Tage....bestellt hab ich am 18.5...


----------



## nightwolf (14. Juni 2020)

CenturionMTB schrieb:


> (...) So, das mußte ich mal los werden. Denkt mal über euch nach.


Da hast Du Recht.

Es gibt aber halt in Deutschland _(im Westen (1))_ Leute, die sind um die 60 Jahre alt und die Corona-Zwangsmassnahmenkrise ist das erste nennenswerte Problem in ihrem gesamten Leben. 
Aufgewachsen im Wirtschaftswunder und im Zuge der WV erst so richtig abkassiert und Karriere gemacht.

Und ich beobachte, dass die Generation um die 30 _(also deren Kinder)_ auch nicht besser ist. Woher auch, wie der Herr, so's Gscherr ?

(1) gleichaltrige aus dem Osten haben ihre Jugend an den Sozialismus verloren und sind deshalb vermutlich etwas besser 'geerdet'. Die haben frueher viel laenger auf alles warten muessen.


----------



## s3pp3l (14. Juni 2020)

CenturionMTB schrieb:


> Irgend wann sind Kapazitäten erloschen. Habt doch mal etwas Verständniss und kommt von dem immer schneller, billiger und ich zu erst Tripp runter. Es ist doch wohl scheiss egal ob ich enen oder drei Tage auf meine Sendung warte. Macht euch mal Gedanken über euren eigenen Kopf und Verhalten.



macht doch niemand. das Thema ist "wer kann es am besten" ... und darüber wird berichtet. andere können ihr bestellverhalten daran ausrichten.

den shop pflegen kann der/die mitarbeiterIn im home office. 

und wenn ich bei BC was am 25.5. bestelle und bis 14.6. nur gehört habe, dass es bis 12.6. dauert, finde ich das nicht in Ordnung. auf der Homepage steht "Verzögerungen bis zu einer Woche".

über mein verhalten im laden habe ich noch nie berichtet.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (14. Juni 2020)

SportOkay.com liefert in der Regel nach wie vor innerhalb von einem Tag aus. Lieferzeit zwischen 1-3 Tagen nach DE und AT.


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juni 2020)

Sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen seit Corona uns im Griff hat...

bike components hat für ein lagerndes XTR Schaltwerk fast 3 Wochen zum Versand gebraucht
bike24 für lagernde Burgtec-Teile knapp eine Woche
r2-bike hatte normale Lieferzeiten für ein lagerndes Teil
fahrrad.de, wo ich eigentlich nie bestelle, hat für 2 lieferbare Flaschen 2 Tage gebraucht

Teilweise brauchen halt auch die Zusteller außergewöhnlich lange. Ein Syncros Lenker hat bei mir von Thüringen nach Bayern fast 10 Werktage gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t.schneider (15. Juni 2020)

Ich warte seit 7 Wochen auf eine Oakley und bike24 hat nach 10 Werktagen heute eine Versandbenachrichtigung für ein Paket mit Teilen mit 1-4 Tagen Lieferzeit geschickt Dafür lieferte r2 maximal schnell (wie immer...) und die privaten Verkäufer aus dem Bikemarkt sind auch super flott. Das letzte Paket war nach 4 Tagen da. 
Mir ist das alles vollkommen latte, ich habe genug Räder und "brauchen" tut hier im Forum eh keiner irgendwas. Hier geht es ums Hobby, nicht um Menschenleben. Solange keiner geprellt wird und die Ware noch kommt oder das Geld zurück überwiesen wird, ist doch alles ok.


----------



## Jackyfox91 (15. Juni 2020)

Ich warte seit 14 Tagen bisher vergeblich auf den Versand meines MTBs bei Fahrrad.de. Hab schon mehrfach nachgefragt aber bisher bin ich nur vertröstet worden. Echt ärgerlich, dass man keine konkreten Aussagen zur Lieferzeit dort bekommt. Hoffe nur, dass das Bike wie angegeben wirklich auf Lager war und ich nicht nach der ganzen Warterei am Ende nur ne Mail bekomme dass es gar nicht da ist....-.-


----------



## der-gute (16. Juni 2020)

Gestern früh bei bike24 bestellt 
Heute 5:39 die Versanddaten erhalten


----------



## s3pp3l (16. Juni 2020)

t.schneider schrieb:


> Mir ist das alles vollkommen latte, ich habe genug Räder und "brauchen" tut hier im Forum eh keiner irgendwas. Hier geht es ums Hobby, nicht um Menschenleben. Solange keiner geprellt wird und die Ware noch kommt oder das Geld zurück überwiesen wird, ist doch alles ok.



BC hat von mir seit 25. Mai über hundert € abgebucht ... gehört habe ich nur "voraussichtlich lieferbar ab 12.06." ... Das ist auch nicht ok, zumal ich die Bestellung langsam vergesse und jetzt gerade mal geschaut habe, ob schon Geld über den virtuellen Tresen gegangen ist. Ein Update hätte spätestens am 12.06. kommen müssen. So fragen die Kunden - wie auch ich jetzt - nach und überhäufen dich mit Mails.


----------



## S-H-A (16. Juni 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> BC hat von mir seit 25. Mai über hundert € abgebucht ... gehört habe ich nur "voraussichtlich lieferbar ab 12.06." ... Das ist auch nicht ok, zumal ich die Bestellung langsam vergesse und jetzt gerade mal geschaut habe, ob schon Geld über den virtuellen Tresen gegangen ist. Ein Update hätte spätestens am 12.06. kommen müssen. So fragen die Kunden - wie auch ich jetzt - nach und überhäufen dich mit Mails.


Hab da aktuell deutlich mehr in Vorkasse geleistet. Mach mir da überhaupt keine Sorgen. Hatte noch nie Huddel mit denen. Bei vielen tausend €... Lieferanten liefern träge, was sollen BC machen?


----------



## m0wlheld (16. Juni 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> BC hat von mir seit 25. Mai über hundert € abgebucht ... gehört habe ich nur "voraussichtlich lieferbar ab 12.06." ... Das ist auch nicht ok



Paypal oder KK? Dann ist es "ok", denn Du hast bei der Auswahl der Zahlart den Bedingungen zugestimmt. 



> Wenn Du per Kreditkarte oder PayPal bezahlst, wird der volle Betrag direkt gebucht.


Quelle: https://www.bike-components.de/de/service/faq/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m0wlheld (16. Juni 2020)

Sonntag Bekleidung bei biker-boarder.de bestellt, gestern versandt, für heute durch DHL angekündigt.


----------



## der-gute (16. Juni 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> BC hat von mir seit 25. Mai über hundert € abgebucht ... gehört habe ich nur "voraussichtlich lieferbar ab 12.06." ... Das ist auch nicht ok, zumal ich die Bestellung langsam vergesse und jetzt gerade mal geschaut habe, ob schon Geld über den virtuellen Tresen gegangen ist. Ein Update hätte spätestens am 12.06. kommen müssen. So fragen die Kunden - wie auch ich jetzt - nach und überhäufen dich mit Mails.


Ich bezahle bei bc nichts mehr, was nicht lagernd ist. Hatte such schon monatelang Geld vorgestreckt...
Ich finde, es gehört sich nicht, Geld anzunehmen, wenn man noch kein Lieferdatum nennen kann.


----------



## S-H-A (16. Juni 2020)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich bezahle bei bc nichts mehr, was nicht lagernd ist. Hatte such schon monatelang Geld vorgestreckt...
> Ich finde, es gehört sich nicht, Geld anzunehmen, wenn man noch kein Lieferdatum nennen kann.


Haben ja auch aktuell alles raus genommen wo sie das Lieferdatum nicht kennen. Viel Hope z.B.. Da habe ich noch einiges offen. Hope hatte 2 Wochen Stillstand. Das läuft grad erst wieder an. Und die Versender können sich nur auf das berufen, was ihnen die Händler/Hersteller zurufen. Was man BC vorhalten kann, dass sie sich schlecht zu organisieren scheinen. Bike 24 ist da schneller. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran,  dass sie aufgrund Corona kompromissloser und konsequenter gehandelt haben als andere.


----------



## s3pp3l (16. Juni 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Hab da aktuell deutlich mehr in Vorkasse geleistet. Mach mir da überhaupt keine Sorgen. Hatte noch nie Huddel mit denen.


Ich mache mir auch keine Sorgen, wüsste aber gerne Bescheid, was so läuft mit meinen bereits bezahlten Artikeln.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juni 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> also bike24 sollte heute im büro gelandet sein, da bin ich dank brückentag aber nicht...
> bei bc ist aktuell der wurm drin, noch keine versandbestätigung (bestellt MO abend, alles auf "lieferbar")...


versandbestätigen eine Woche später (gestern), heute da. alles ok.


----------



## S-H-A (16. Juni 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> Ich mache mir auch keine Sorgen, wüsste aber gerne Bescheid, was so läuft mit meinen bereits bezahlten Artikeln.


Aber sie haben dir doch einen Termin genannt, oder? Was sollen sie denn noch machen? Wöchentliches Update? Ist halt scheiße im Moment.


----------



## s3pp3l (16. Juni 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Aber sie haben dir doch einen Termin genannt, oder? Was sollen sie denn noch machen? Wöchentliches Update? Ist halt scheiße im Moment.


kurzes Update von mir ...
eben per Mail angefragt, kurz darauf kommt Versandbestätigung - wenn das kein Zufall ist!


----------



## S-H-A (16. Juni 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> kurzes Update von mir ...
> eben per Mail angefragt, kurz darauf kommt Versandbestätigung - wenn das kein Zufall ist!


Denke schon.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juni 2020)

So, bike-components hat seine Hotline leider eingestellt, um die vielen Emails bearbeiten zu können.
Dann werde ich mal schreiben...


----------



## Jackyfox91 (16. Juni 2020)

Habe gestern Spätnachmittags lagernde Griffe bei BC bestellt und habe eben die Trackingnummer bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rush_dc (17. Juni 2020)

Am 10. Juni bei Probike 2 Michelin reifen bestellt, heute geliefert. Also genau 7 Tage,  passt für Versand von Fr nach At. 
R2 und bike 24 haben auch gleich lang nach At gebraucht. 
Bei BC hab ich jetzt was zurückgeschickt, da hatte ich das Geld auch innerhalb einer Woche wieder zurück.


----------



## pacechris (17. Juni 2020)

Zum ersten mal bei Fahrrad.de bestellt am Sonntag, gestern zugestellt.
Mit einer Entschuldigung das es solange gedauert hat.....zwei Tage  ? ?


----------



## Imilian (17. Juni 2020)

Moin, 

noch ein kurzes Update bzgl. meiner BMO Bestellung.

Diese wurde nun nach einem Monat storniert, der Artikel sei nicht lieferbar.

Mir ist klar das die aktuelle Lage zu Verzögerungen führt, aber 4 Wochen um festzustellen das Artikel xy nicht im Lager liegt...

Cheers


----------



## der-gute (17. Juni 2020)

der-gute schrieb:


> Gestern früh bei bike24 bestellt
> Heute 5:39 die Versanddaten erhalten


Noch blieb es bei der Ankündigung. Mal schauen, wie lange es braucht, bis das Versandetikett auf dem Paket is...


----------



## Grizzly71 (17. Juni 2020)

BD hat bei mir innerhalb 3 Werktage geliefert. Top


----------



## S-H-A (17. Juni 2020)

Bike24 Montag morgen bestellt, gestern da. 
BC habe ich nun eine e-mail geschrieben. Warte schon lang auf nicht lagernde Ware, die laut Hersteller lieferbar wäre. Allmählich verliere auch ich hier die Geduld. Bei allen läuft es allmählich wieder Top, nur in Aachen herrscht immer größeres Chaos.


----------



## loam (17. Juni 2020)

Eben bei TNC mal durchgekommen am Telefon und es geht keiner ran 

Und die Mails die vom Support da kommen sind in sonem üblen Deutsch geschrieben...Wörter fehlen, Sätze ohne Sinn etc.
Nervig.

Warte bei BC auch schon lange auf die One Up Stütze...
Da stand "bis 10 Tage"...is lange drüber

Im Moment ist echt ein Albtraum, wenn man gerade nen bike aufbauen will, und fahren will.


----------



## Deleted 499340 (17. Juni 2020)

Bike-Components kann man zur Zeit echt vergessen. Im Vergleich zu den anderen großen Shops kriegen die echt gar nichts geschissen. Bis man im Aachener Store nicht wieder am nächsten Tag abholen kann, werde ich nichts mehr dort bestellen.

@roq bitter, das BC als einiger Shop die oneup dropper führt... Kollege hat das selbe Problem


----------



## julianil (17. Juni 2020)

Ich warte auch auf den „lagernden” one up dropper. Bisher sind es 4 Tage, was ja noch in Ordnung ist, bin aber mal gespannt wie lange ich warten muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (17. Juni 2020)

MTBER9547 schrieb:


> Bike-Components kann man zur Zeit echt vergessen. Im Vergleich zu den anderen großen Shops kriegen die echt gar nichts geschissen. Bis man im Aachener Store nicht wieder am nächsten Tag abholen kann, werde ich nichts mehr dort bestellen.


Die haben da echt einen Vertrauensbonus bei mir. Hab da echt schon richtig Kohle gelassen. 
Kann da aber auch anrufen, beschreiben was ich brauch, ohne Teilenr. etc., und die finden die Details für mich heraus und bestellen mir das Teil. Auch wenn es nur eine Feder für 70cent ist. Habe über Jahre nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Deswegen werde ich auch nun eine größere Toleranz an den Tag legen. Aber auch der Vertrauensvorschuss braucht sich auf, wenn man viele 100€ in Vorkasse gezahlt hat, man ewig geduldig wartet, um dann zu erfahren das der Hersteller sehr wohl liefern kann. Allmählich reicht's.


----------



## Deleted 499340 (17. Juni 2020)

@S-H-A ist auch mein Shop der Wahl gewesen. Hab da sicherlich auch schon über vierstellig Kohle gelassen. Ich bin aber sehr ungeduldig. Wenn ich etwas bestelle, dann soll es zügig kommen. Lieferzeiten, die ein vielfaches über der Konkurrenz liegen, da hab ich einfach keinen Bock drauf. Wenn die es wieder geschissen kriegen, dann bestell ich da auch gerne wieder. Habe jetzt mehrfach extreme Verzögerungen gehabt, irgendwann reichts auch.


----------



## S-H-A (17. Juni 2020)

MTBER9547 schrieb:


> @S-H-A ist auch mein Shop der Wahl gewesen. Hab da sicherlich auch schon über vierstellig Kohle gelassen. Ich bin aber sehr ungeduldig. Wenn ich etwas bestelle, dann soll es zügig kommen. Lieferzeiten, die ein vielfaches über der Konkurrenz liegen, da hab ich einfach keinen Bock drauf. Wenn die es wieder geschissen kriegen, dann bestell ich da auch gerne wieder. Habe jetzt mehrfach extreme Verzögerungen gehabt, irgendwann reichts auch.


Ich nicht. Immer innerhalb dieser angegebenen Woche. Mir geht es nur um die nicht lagernde Ware die nicht lieferbar sei. Liefertermin laut BC Ende Juli. Aber laut Hersteller lieferbar. Und null Infos seitens BC.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Juni 2020)

So, bc hat sich gemeldet. Alles gut, meine Sattelklemme trifft nächste Woche bei ihnen ein und wird dann umgehend versendet.


----------



## S-H-A (17. Juni 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> So, bc hat sich gemeldet. Alles gut, meine Sattelklemme trifft nächste Woche bei ihnen ein und wird dann umgehend versendet.


Hier auch. Grad noch geschimpft, nun einer meiner beiden Hope Artikel auf dem Weg zu mir. Hatte zu dieser Bestellung aber auch einige Wochen nix gehört. Also die Mühlen mahlen. Das Problem ist einzig die Kommunikation.


----------



## Pitchshifter (17. Juni 2020)

*Bike24.de*, Beantwortung der Mails kann bis zu 3 Tage dauern. Geld ist am Montag verbucht gewesen, einen Tag später kam die Versandbestätigung. Also super! Es war sogar ein Artikel dabei, der nicht lagernd gewesen ist und dieser konnte nun doch viel schneller als ursprünglich angegeben aufgetrieben werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer90 (17. Juni 2020)

Bei BC warte ich ebenfalls (unter anderem) auf die Oneup Stütze. Immerhin: Konnte per Email eine Teillieferung der bereits vorhandenen Teile anleiern, die gingen dann 2 Tage später in den Versand.

Bei R2 eben noch ein Werkzeug und eine Kette bestellt, innerhalb von 3 Stunden hatte ich bereits die Versandbestätigung...Die halten sich bisher wirklich top


----------



## shoffmeister (17. Juni 2020)

bike24.de funktioniert.

Bestellung Freitag, 12.06., 14:02 Uhr - natürlich nur Gegenstände, die als lagernd ausgewiesen waren.
Auslieferung Mittwoch, 17.06., 12:20 Uhr - Distanz 600 km _und zusätzlich eine Zollgrenze_.

(im übrigen waren die Preise für eine Reihe von Shimano-Teilen bei bike24 durch die Bank deutlich besser als bei bike-components)


----------



## Lossan_Butschi (17. Juni 2020)

bei bike24 und bc am 12.6. gegen Mittag bestellt, lagernde Ware, Versand nach Wien

bike24 Versandbestätigung am 13.6. - heute erhalten
bc Versandbestätigung heute - wird wohl Freitag oder Anfang nächster Woche eintrudeln

in den nächsten Tagen wird noch bei r2, Bikester, Biker-Boarder bestellt, und dann kann
das Schrauben beginnen


----------



## vitaminc (17. Juni 2020)

Bike24 in den letzten Wochen einiges bestellt, immer Schnell & Top zufrieden gewesen. Sogar die Bearbeitung vom Rückversand geht schnell.

Am Montag bei Bike-Components bestellt. Super schnell mit PriceAlert, dann kam sogar noch Versandkostenfrei-Code dazu, die Auftragsbetätigung lag auch am nächsten Tag vor. Auf die Versandbestätigung warte ich noch, mal sehen ob heute oder morgen was passiert.

Ob die Shops nicht mittlerweile nicht auch wieder voll besetzt sein müssten und die Auftragslage aktuell nicht mehr höher ist als im Schnitt?

Somit müssten die eigentlich auch alle wieder wie gewohnt funktionieren.


----------



## julianil (17. Juni 2020)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Am Montag bei Bike-Components bestellt. Super schnell mit PriceAlert, dann kam sogar noch Versandkostenfrei-Code dazu, die Auftragsbetätigung lag auch am nächsten Tag vor. Auf die Versandbestätigung warte ich noch, mal sehen ob heute oder morgen was passiert.



Hab am Montag die Auftragsbestätigung von BC bekommen und vorhin die Versandbestätigung Geht auf alle Fälle schneller als in den vergangenen Wochen.


----------



## nightwolf (17. Juni 2020)

julianil schrieb:


> Hab am Montag die Auftragsbestätigung von BC bekommen und vorhin die Versandbestätigung Geht auf alle Fälle schneller als in den vergangenen Wochen.


Klar ist jetzt ja auch ?  Wetter.

Computerkram am WE bestellt, Mo verschickt, gestern eingetroffen. 
Da gehts also zumindest.


----------



## loam (17. Juni 2020)

BC hat mir heute auch ne Mail geschrieben, das die schonmal alles andere rausschicken von meiner (größeren) Bestellung, und dann kostenlos die One Up Stütze nachliefern.

Eigtl. ein guter Kompromiss. Kann ich schonmal anfangen aufzbauen.

TNC Bestellung hab ich übrigens die wichtigen Sachen gecancled, und fix bei bike24 bestellt. Kein Bock mehr auf die zu warten. Ist schon unterwegs zu mir die bike24 Bestellung. Tippi Toppi


----------



## Deleted 324346 (17. Juni 2020)

Ich warte seit Wochen auf ein Rotor MTB KB von R2Bike welches vorrätig ist. Und bei Rose das erte mal etwas vorrätiges bestellt und seit Tagen (12) überfällig. Kein Kommentar von Rose und meine erste und letzte Bestellung dort.


----------



## judyclt (17. Juni 2020)

Rose und Bike-Discount: Gestern bestellt, heute unterwegs. Sehr gut!


----------



## kgoran79 (18. Juni 2020)

Rose:
02.06. Bestellung abgegeben
12.06. Versandbestätigung
Seitdem ist nichts passiert, laut Tracking Nummer wurde die Sendung elektronisch angekündigt.
Habe sie heute angeschrieben was da los ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (18. Juni 2020)

kgoran79 schrieb:


> Rose:
> 02.06. Bestellung abgegeben
> 12.06. Versandbestätigung
> Seitdem ist nichts passiert, laut Tracking Nummer wurde die Sendung elektronisch angekündigt.
> Habe sie heute angeschrieben was da los ist.


Da wurde wohl ein Kontainer stehen gelassen DHL und Konsorten können aktuell kaum alle Pakete wegschaffen ... Meins von Rose wartet in DHL Lager auf den Weitertransport... Hoffe das ändert sich heute Abend! Der Inhalt sollte sa oder so genutzt werden..


----------



## sebhunter (18. Juni 2020)

Sport-Kiosk.de : Mo. bestellt, Mi. geliefert
Bike24.de : die letzte Bestellung vor 2 Wochen, 2-3 WT bis Lieferung
Bike Discount: 4-5 WT ... da ist DPD etwas langsamer als DHL


----------



## nightwolf (18. Juni 2020)

Aliexpress Kleinkram bestellt am 02.06., heute eingetroffen laut Tracking ...
Es hat noch keiner in den Briefkasten geschaut heute  ?


----------



## kordesh (19. Juni 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> So, bike-components hat seine Hotline leider eingestellt, um die vielen Emails bearbeiten zu können.
> Dann werde ich mal schreiben...



R2 bike das Selbe. Wollte gerade anrufen wegen einer Bestellung, die ich vor 2 Wochen aufgegeben und per Paypal bezahlt habe. Denke nach 2 Wochen geht das schonmal klar. 
Dort ist an der Hotline auch nur der Hinweis, dass diese momentan eingestellt ist aufgrund der Emailflut. Naja. Hab ich noch ein wenig Geduld. Hätte die Teile nur leider dieses Wochenende gut gebrauchen können.

Rose dagegen auch bei mir relativ schnell. Dienstag bestellt, wird wohl heute in die Packstation geliefert. 

RZC Bike auch alles im Rahmen und wie gehabt: Ganz solide 10 Wochen von Bestellung zur Auslieferung heute


----------



## dom_i (19. Juni 2020)

Bei R2bike scheint mir, dass die Lagerbestände online nicht immer ganz passen. 
Teilweise erhalte ich meine Bestellungen umgehend am nächsten Werktag. Eine Bestellung hat aber auch>2W gedauert, da laut Email in Produkt nicht lagernd war.


----------



## kordesh (19. Juni 2020)

terpk schrieb:


> Bei R2bike scheint mir, dass die Lagerbestände online nicht immer ganz passen.
> Teilweise erhalte ich meine Bestellungen umgehend am nächsten Werktag. Eine Bestellung hat aber auch>2W gedauert, da laut Email in Produkt nicht lagernd war.



 Ich habe nur eine Email nach der Bestellung bekommen. Dort war kein Hinweis zur Verfügbarkeit. Und bei der bestellung war lt. Homepage ebenfalls alles lagernd. Danach habe ich leider keine Email mehr bekommen, dass irgenwas doch nicht ab Lager lieferbar ist. Von daher wollte ich da einmal nachhaken.
Aber egal. ich warte mal ab. Soll wohl werden...


----------



## S-H-A (19. Juni 2020)

So nun hab ich fast alles zusammen. Bike 24 echt super schnell. Montag morgen bestellt, Dienstag da. BC läuft auch wieder besser. Auf Nachfrage bzgl. meiner fehlenden Artikel, welche beim Hersteller  bestellt werden mussten, kam Tags drauf eine Info. Letzte Order ist nach 3 Tagen auf dem Weg zu mir.


----------



## vitaminc (19. Juni 2020)

Bc ist nun auch unterwegs zu mir. Lieferzeit sind dann insgesamt ca. 5 Tage. Bike24 ist schneller, da waren es max 3 Tage bei deutlich mehr Ware im Korb.


----------



## S-H-A (19. Juni 2020)

Läuft doch nun allmählich wieder wie gewohnt. Jetzt müssen die Shops nur endlich wieder ihre Lager (mit Hope) füllen. Aber da werden noch Monate ins Land gehen?.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbQ (22. Juni 2020)

Fahrrad.de 
Bremsbeläge bestellt am Do
Freitag Mittag zugestellt


----------



## pacechris (22. Juni 2020)

Bei Stadler am 2.6 bestellt, Artikel wird immer noch als sofort lieferbar angezeigt.
Heute eine mail wo drin steht das sie nicht wissen wann sie liefern können ?

Übrigens hab ich letzte Woche bereits Storniert, das haben sie noch nicht gemerkt.
Mail Bearbeitung dauert ca.4Tage.


----------



## san_andreas (22. Juni 2020)

Bike Components hat sich für meine Lieferverzögerung, durch den Vertrieb verschuldet, entschuldigt und erstattet mir die Versandkosten.
Paket ist heute in den Versand gegangen.


----------



## rush_dc (22. Juni 2020)

Bike 24 und dhl haben  einen neuen Rekord bei mir aufgestellt. Versand nach At in quasi 2 Tagen. Donnerstag Abend bestellt, irgendwann in der Nacht Versand Mail bekommen und am Samstag 9 Uhr wars bei mir. 
Hab früher öfters BC bestellt und bin jetzt zu bike 24 abgedriftet, r2 hat aber auch innerhalb 4 Tagen geliefert, das hat BC nichtmal vor Corona geschafft.


----------



## Loki1987 (22. Juni 2020)

bike24 hat einen über Nacht Rekord aufgestellt. Nachmittags bestellt, am nächsten Tag geliefert.
exxpozed.de macht leider deutlich Probleme. Kennzeichnen Produkte nicht als lagernd oder nicht lagernd. Auf Anfrage erfuhr ich dann nach 6 Tagen, dass das Produkt erst nachgeordert werden musste und erst zwei Wochen später ankommt. Auch hatte ich keine Bestätigungs Email über den Eingang meiner Bestellung erhalten. Da hängt man momentan ziemlich in der Luft. Auf Nachfrage antwortet der Chat aber immerhin sofort. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass das ein Corona bedingtes Problem ist.
maciag-offroad haben vier Tage (inkl Wochenende) gebraucht um mir mitzuteilen, dass ein Teil der Lieferung (Reifen) leider doch vergriffen ist. Die angeforderte Teillieferung wurde dann aber innerhalb ca einer Stunde veranlasst. 
Insofern bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden. Nichts was nicht nachvollziehbar wäre und einmal eine sehr angenehme Überraschung.


----------



## Xyz79 (22. Juni 2020)

R2.
Gestern bestellt, heute morgen versendet.
Warum bestell ich eigentlich ständig was???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (22. Juni 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> R2.
> Gestern bestellt, heute morgen versendet.
> Warum bestell ich eigentlich ständig was???



R2.
Vor über 2 Wochen bestellt. Bis heute keine Nachricht. 
Langsam wird’s nervig. Mal gucken, wann die Mail beantwortet wird. Die Hotline ist momentan nicht aktiv.


----------



## judyclt (22. Juni 2020)

Loki1987 schrieb:


> bike24 hat einen über Nacht Rekord aufgestellt. Nachmittags bestellt, am nächsten Tag geliefert.



Dito. Ohne Premiumversand o.ä.. Und das bei einem riesigen Haufen Teile und Klamotten.


----------



## moggale (23. Juni 2020)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Bike Components die Preise vor ein, zwei Wochen mächtig angezogen hat. Ich hab in letzter Zeit einige Räder aus dem Bekanntenkreis gerichtet und dort viele Teile bestellt. Mittlerweile sind praktisch alle zwischen 10 und 30% teurer geworden (lässt sich ja einfach einsehen, in der Bestellhistorie stehen die bestellten Artikel mit dem damals bezahlten Preis. Wenn man den Artikel anklickt, kommt man in den Shop und hat den Aktuellen).


----------



## S-H-A (23. Juni 2020)

moggale schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Bike Components die Preise vor ein, zwei Wochen mächtig angezogen hat. Ich hab in letzter Zeit einige Räder aus dem Bekanntenkreis gerichtet und dort viele Teile bestellt. Mittlerweile sind praktisch alle zwischen 10 und 30% teurer geworden (lässt sich ja einfach einsehen, in der Bestellhistorie stehen die bestellten Artikel mit dem damals bezahlten Preis. Wenn man den Artikel anklickt, kommt man in den Shop und hat den Aktuellen).


Kaum vorstellbar. Nenn mal Beispiele.


----------



## moggale (23. Juni 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Kaum vorstellbar. Nenn mal Beispiele.


Shimano Kassette CS HG 400 16,50 ->18,99
Shimano FC-M4000 31,99 ->36,99
Shimano CN-HG53 13,99 ->15,50
Sram PC 870 12,50 ->14,99
Shimano S70T 4,99 ->5,99
Shimano OT-SP41 13,99 ->14,99
Camelbak Podium® Trinkflasche 10,95 ->11,95
Innenlager SM-BB72-41B 19,99 ->21,50
CN-HG54  13,99 ->15,50
Shimano Kettennietstifte 6,99 ->7,99
Shimano Edelstahl Schaltzug 1,99 -> 2,99
Shimano SM-RT66 13,50 -> 15,50

Muss fairerweise sagen, dass sie viele Preiserhöhungen wieder zurückgenommen haben. Die FC-M4000 kostete z.b. als ich die Tage geschaut habe über 40€. Magura Bremsbeläge und ein Topeak Tool, die zwischendurch jeweils 4€ mehr gekostet haben sind wieder auf dem gleichen Preis. Ein Rock Shox Gabeldichtsatz kostete 27,50 dann 31,50 und jetzt wieder 27,50.


----------



## Tom33 (23. Juni 2020)

Brügelmann kann man zZ. total vergessen... der Service braucht ewig zum Antworten (und dann auch nur halbherzig). Habe am 28.5. meinen Egde 1030 (der bereits zweimal getauscht wurde) reklamiert, ein paar Tage vor Garantieende. Als man nach 14 Tagen antwortete, wollte man mich - da ja angeblich die 24 Monate abgelaufen sind, an den Hersteller verweisen. Auf meine zweite Mail (das ich Brügelmann rechtzeitig in Kenntnis gesetzt hatte) kam die Antwort nach 6 Tagen und ich wurde an den techn. Kundendienst verwiesen. Fast einen Monat ohne ein Ergebnis, das kann mit Corona keiner entschuldigen.

Dummerweise hatte ich mir dort auch einen Wahoo Roam bestellt, der sagte mir jedoch nicht zu. Die Lieferung war mit 6 Tagen noch ok, aber ich habe am 10.6. zurückgesandt und noch keine Reaktion. Ok, das kann dauern, aber keinerlei Info, das finde ich ätzend.


----------



## chris_at (23. Juni 2020)

Jolpe schrieb:


> Bei  TNC Laufräder am 18.5 bestellt...ausser Bestellbestätigung nichts weiter erhalten, Anruf meinerseits vor ein paar Tagen die haben gerade Lieferschwieigkeiten...was mich an der Sache ärgert ist das wie bei vielen Shops die Ware anscheinend immer Vorrätig und lieferbar angegeben ist....da finde ich BC oder BD besser da sieht man gleich ob sie liefern können oder nicht....



Schaut dir mal die Bewertungen von TNC Hamburg auf Trusted Pilot an.

Ich halte von dem Laden nicht mehr sehr viel - man erkennt gute Läden halt erst dann wenn der Standard Prozess (Online Bestellung einer Lagernden Ware und zügige Versendung) mal nicht klappt.


----------



## Jolpe (23. Juni 2020)

Wie wahr....auf Emails reagiert dort auch niemand....es nervt...gebe denen noch diese Woche dann wird storniert und Geld per Paypal wieder zurückgeholt...man kam sich am Telefon schon ziemlich unerwünscht vor...so geht man heutzutage nicht mit Kunden um....


----------



## Albschrat (23. Juni 2020)

Hibike geht auch gar nicht. Am 8.6. ein neues Bike bestellt, welches angeblich auf Lager ist und innerhalb von 7-14 Tagen bei mir sein soll. Die erste böse Überraschung war, dass das Bike zwar auf Lager ist, allerdings beim Hersteller und erstmal zu Hibike geschickt wird. Und danach das ganze dann auch noch mit entsprechend Vorlauf durch die hauseigene Werkstatt muss. Unverbindlicher Termin hierfür der 30.6.!!! Das ist doch Grütze. Da komm ich mir echt verarscht vor. Nur beim Kohle abbuchen, da sind sie fix...
Hab gute Lust den ganzen Krempel aus Prinzip wieder zurückgehen zu lassen.


----------



## Remux (23. Juni 2020)

Sind 16 Werktage. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albschrat (23. Juni 2020)

Bis zum Werkstattermin sind es 17 Tage. Und das ist nur der Werkstattermin. Damit ist es noch nicht bei mir. Die Lieferzeit war vorher mit 7-14 Tagen angegeben, und das beinhaltete schon explizit einen Corona-Bonus. Problem ist auch, dass Hibike suggeriert, das Rad sei bei Ihnen auf Lager, es dann aber selber erst abrufen muss. Hätte man das vorher offen kommuniziert, hätte ich woanders bestellt, wo es tatsächlich physisch schon vorhanden war.


----------



## styl0 (23. Juni 2020)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Bis zum Werkstattermin sind es 17 Tage. Und das ist nur der Werkstattermin. Damit ist es noch nicht bei mir. Die Lieferzeit war vorher mit 7-14 Tagen angegeben, und das beinhaltete schon explizit einen Corona-Bonus. Problem ist auch, dass Hibike suggeriert, das Rad sei bei Ihnen auf Lager, es dann aber selber erst abrufen muss. Hätte man das vorher offen kommuniziert, hätte ich woanders bestellt, wo es tatsächlich physisch schon vorhanden war.


Kann deinen Ärger absolut nachvollziehen. Stornier die Bestellung und gut ists. Geld hat momentan sicher niemand zu verschenken. Die Begründung "Corona" würde zumindest bei mir so nicht mehr ziehen. Seltsam das gerade der Onlinehandel damit kommt, würde ich mich in meiner Branche so verhalten, wären wir Kunden los und ich meinen Job. In meinen Augen steckt dahinter System um künftig Kosten zu sparen, denn schneller Versand kostet zusätzliches Geld - mal sehen was sich die Kunden alles bieten lassen. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Deleted 525513 (24. Juni 2020)

Heute wurde meine Bestellung vom 16.4 bei BC endlich versandt.
Ich bekomme meine Fidlock Flasche ...


----------



## Dr_Ink (24. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## loam (24. Juni 2020)

Hat jemand schon genauere Infos ob diese Woche die One Up Stützen endlich bei BC eintreffen?


----------



## ironalex (24. Juni 2020)

Am Montag um 23Uhr bei R2-Bike bestellt. 
Am Dienstag um kurz nach 8Uhr kam die Versandbestätigung.
Paket kommt laut DHL morgen, Do., in Österreich an.
Schneller kanns eigentlich kaum noch gehen...Hut ab.


----------



## nightwolf (25. Juni 2020)

Gestern ist anscheinend das Fuellhorn der Teilelierung ueber Bike24 ausgekippt worden, denn sie haben heute geschrieben, dass mein Paket rausgeht.
Da sind jetzt Teile mit dabei, von denen es Ende letzter Woche noch hiess: August


----------



## Deleted 535324 (25. Juni 2020)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Sonntag vormittag (21.06.)bei planetX in UK bestellt, ist das Paket schon fast da. Sollte laut Sendungsverfolgung heute noch eintreffen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1070920
> 
> Edit : Paket wurde gestern 9:30 Uhr zugestellt. Da fragt man sich dann manchmal, warum DHL im Inland oft länger braucht. ? 1,5 Tage sind schon ne Ansage.





Kommt per Express-Lieferung aus England.


----------



## nightwolf (25. Juni 2020)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> (...) warum DHL im Inland oft länger braucht. ? 1,5 Tage sind schon ne Ansage.


Nach meiner Beobachtung liegt es aktuell *nicht* an DHL.
Nicht-Fahrrad-Bestellungen kommen in Optimalzeit.
Am vergangenen WE erst einen Gutschein online eingeloest, Montag raus, Dienstag da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Ink (25. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## Dr_Ink (25. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## nightwolf (25. Juni 2020)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> (...) War nur überrascht, dass es so schnell ging.


Hmm ? 
Das ist vll regional unterschiedlich ...
Ich kenne von DHL aus der 'Vorkriegszeit' quasi nur 'E+1', also das alte Briefpostversprechen, dass alles am naechsten ('+1') Tag nach der Einlieferung ('E') ankommt. 
Und das ist im Prinzip auch jetzt wieder so.
Nur Fahrradteile sind halt u. U. gern mal ausverkauft
_-Meine aktuelle Beobachtung-_


----------



## mr.brown (25. Juni 2020)

Da ich in den letzten Monaten auch sehr viele Parts bestellt habe, hier mal meine Erfahrungen. Ist natürlich nicht repräsentativ, aber es waren von den genannten Shops meist mehrere Bestellungen mit unterschiedlichen Teilen (Helm, Reifen, Werkzeug, etc.).

Bike-Mailorder
Zahlung, Abwicklung, Versand - alles top! Ich würde sagen schneller als manche Shops vor der Corona-Zeit waren, da war ich echt beeindruckt. Selbst Retouren liefen fix.

r2 bike
Ganz gut, bei einem Teil die gleiche Story wie oben erwähnt von einem anderen User (aber bei hibike): Als lieferbar gekennzeichnet, musste dann aber wohl erst geordert werden. Ansonsten auf Nachfrage auch fix.

bike components
Eigentlich gut, Verfügbarkeit und Versanddauer noch im Rahmen. Beratung per hotline muss ich hier noch sehr positiv erwähnen, habe ich selten so bemüht und kompetent bei einem online-Shop erlebt! Das Drama ging los bei einer Retoure, man hatte wirklich den Eindruck die machen es einem absichtlich so schwer wie möglich. Wenn ich da an andere Shops denke, wo die Retouren-Marke schon zum aufkleben im Paket dabei liegt, dann ist bc das komplette andere Ende der Skala. Kein Retourenaufkleber, kein Retourenschein, nix. Also erst im Kundenaccount einloggen, dann umständlich die Bestellnr. der Teile eintragen (die man vorher aus der Artikelbschreibung kopieren muss), dann den Schein beantragen, der kommt dann per Mail am nächsten Tag, ausdrucken, abschicken, fertig. So einen Zirkus habe ich noch nirgendwo erlebt. Lektion daraus: Teile und Werkzeug ok, für alles andere was ich anprobieren möchte und ev. zurückschicken könnte, kann man bc vergessen.

hibike
Ich würde sagen "kommt drauf an". Manches klappt ganz ok, dort habe ich vor 15 Jahren schon Komplettbikes bestellt und die Preise sind meist der ausschlaggebende Grund. Ansonsten ist das eher ein Tante-Emma-Laden. Zur Corona Zeiten läuft es momentan gefühlt in etwa so zäh wie vorher auch schon. Man kriegt leider gefühlt dutzende Mails von "Bestellung aufgegeben, Bestellung in Bearbeitung, Bestellung im Versand, etc." bis das Zeug endlich raus geht. Bei Reklamationen und anscheinend auch im Geschäft vor Ort (s. online-Bewertungen) wohl ein ziemliches Drama. Dort scheint mir alles möglich, bis hin zu den kompletten Kontaktdaten eines anderen Kunden in meinem Privataccount. Mit allen Bestellungen der letzten 10 Jahre, Privatadresse, Zahlungsart, usw. Konnte ich in meinem Account alles einsehen, warum auch immer. Als ich dort angerufen und Bescheid gesagt habe, hat es eigentlich keinen so richtig interessiert, mittlerweile ist es behoben.

fahrrad.de / bruegelmann.de
Und um fair zu bleiben muss ich sagen, die Erfahrugen stammen nicht aus Corona-Zeiten, sondern aus letztem Jahr. Daher nur der Vollständigkeit halber mein absolutes Trauma: Bestellungen bei fahrrad.de, bruegelmann und die dritte Plattform dieses Anbieters fällt mir grad nicht ein. Was ich mit denen erlebt habe grenzt an Satire. Drei mal ein Votec Gravelbike immer wieder neu bestellt, 2x der Rahmen bei Lieferung schon Schrott (sah aus, als wenn jemand mit der Flex ausgerutscht wäre), Retoure nicht mehr auffindbar...unfassbar. Ende der Geschichte: Knappe 5 Monate Bikes hin und her geschickt, natürlich immer das gleiche Modelle, ich wollte ja nur das eine. Nach 5 Monaten konnten sie mir nur noch das Bike in der falschen Farbe oder B-Ware (vermutlich eines der defekten, die ich zurück geschickt hatte) anbieten, die passenden Größe und Farbe war mittlerweile ausverkauft. Die letzte Mail war dann ein: Warte doch auf das Modell vom nächsten Jahr! Fazit, nie mehr fahrrad.de, selbst für einen Flaschenhalter nicht.


----------



## Bene2405 (26. Juni 2020)

Bike Components:  

bestellt: 22.06.
Versandbestätigung: 25.06.
geliefert (Packstation in Konstanz): 26.06.

Für unsere Schweizer:

Bikester:

bestellt: 23.06.
Versandbestätigung: 24.06
geliefert: 26.06.



Auch Ich warte noch bei BC auf eine Oneup Sattelstütze, hoffe die Lieferung kommt bald . . . .


----------



## Dutchmountains (26. Juni 2020)

Bike-discount:
april bestellung empfangen, leider falsche reifen (650b version statt bestellten 29'er version), april mail geschickt noch immer kein antwort.

r2-bike :
schnelle versand, leider eine defect am bestellten kurbel, anfrage letzte woche gemacht, leider noch keine antwort bekommmen

Bike24:
-bestellung war schnell bekommmen, leider fehlten 3 wichtigen teilen im paket, und auch hier noch keine respons gehabt.

On/one planet X:
sehr schnell, gut verpackt und alles passt. 



Fazit, bezahlung geht schenell, lieferung auch, aber leider nicht beim servicenachfragen. Interresant zu erfahren um inkompletten oder defecten sachen zu empfangen, das ist mir bis jezt selten passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NunAuchDa (26. Juni 2020)

R2 vorhin 2x bestellt.
Von der einen Bestellung kam gerade die Versandbenachrichtigung.

Bike24: Ebenfalls 2 Bestellungen offen. Davon eine ältere wo die Ware nicht auf Lager ist. Ich hab jetzt denen eine Mail geschrieben und die nicht lagerführende Ware storniert. Bei R2 war die angeblich auf Lager und entsprechend bestellte ich dann dort.
Bei Bike24 ist leider die Hotline außer Funktion um das ganze unbürokratisch zu klären und meine ältere Bestellung mit der neuen Zusammenzulegen und um den Versand zu beschleunigen.

Bobshop: Ware wurde angeblich schon elektronisch an DHL gemeldet.

Wolfpack: Bestellung ging innerhalb von etwa 1 Stunde in den Versand.


----------



## Bene2405 (26. Juni 2020)

roq schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon genauere Infos ob diese Woche die One Up Stützen endlich bei BC eintreffen?



Also Ich hab grad die Versandbestätigung für meine bekommen (V2, 180mm, 31.6, ohne Trigger)


----------



## loam (26. Juni 2020)

Ich auch. Juhu endlich wieder biken.
Hab aber ersma nur "Daten wurden an DHL übermittelt" erhalten.


----------



## NunAuchDa (26. Juni 2020)

Update Bobshop: Vorbereitung für Weitertransport. Voraussichtliche Lieferung am 29.6.
Mal schauen ob es vielleicht doch schon morgen bei mir eintrifft


----------



## raun (26. Juni 2020)

Gestern bei bike24.de bestellt, morgen kommt alles an - so muss das sein!


----------



## NunAuchDa (26. Juni 2020)

Update R2: Von beiden Paketen bekam die Versandbenachrichtigung.

Bei bike24 bin ich mal gespannt. Die heutige Bestellung war nur 1 Artikel der auf Lager war. Allerdings der letzte. Mal schauen ob der heut noch in den Versand geht


----------



## Raumfahrer (26. Juni 2020)

Mein Eindruck ist, dass bike24 ihr Angebot etwas ausgedünnt haben. Vor ca 5 Monaten haben die noch die Brand X Vario Sattelstütze für knapp 100 Euro im Sale gehabt, jetzt gibt es die dort noch nicht mal mehr zum regulären Preis zu kaufen, sie ist nicht mehr gelistet.


----------



## NunAuchDa (26. Juni 2020)

Von bike24 bekam ich heute noch die Versandbenachrichtigung aber DHL hat noch keine Daten dazu.


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juni 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck ist, dass bike24 ihr Angebot etwas ausgedünnt haben. Vor ca 5 Monaten haben die noch die Brand X Vario Sattelstütze für knapp 100 Euro im Sale gehabt, jetzt gibt es die dort noch nicht mal mehr zum regulären Preis zu kaufen, sie ist nicht mehr gelistet.



Musst dir halt eine andere günstige raussuchen. Ich kann die Crankbrothers Highline empfehlen.


----------



## Sonic_1579 (26. Juni 2020)

Hab mir das Cragger 7.0 bei BD bestellt vor knapp 4 Wochen und es wurde heute in den Versand gegeben. Sollte eigentlich erst KW 29 kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccpirat (26. Juni 2020)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck ist, dass bike24 ihr Angebot etwas ausgedünnt haben. Vor ca 5 Monaten haben die noch die Brand X Vario Sattelstütze für knapp 100 Euro im Sale gehabt, jetzt gibt es die dort noch nicht mal mehr zum regulären Preis zu kaufen, sie ist nicht mehr gelistet.



Brand-X ist aus dem Program. War eine Marke, die Bike24 im Program haben musste, als Wiggle nich Eigentümer von Bike24 war.
Seit der Rückabwicklung des Verkaufes an eine US-Firma, verschwinden solche Teile wieder....

Ich habe heute früh, 17 Teile bei Bike24 bestellt, 13:20 Uhr waren sie schon bei DHL im Hauptverteilercenter und sollen morgen schon kommen.
Also schneller geht das dann echt nicht mehr.
Aber Support kann ich bestätigen, per TEL abgeschafft und per E-Mail spärlich.
Hier hilft aber dann 2 mal schreiben, oft kam beim zeiten Mal die Reaktion sehr schnell.


----------



## Deleted 499340 (27. Juni 2020)

Habe gerade bei Bike24 bestellt, das klingt ja vielversprechend. Mir ist heute abend ne Speiche gebrochen und morgen steht bikepark an...


----------



## NunAuchDa (27. Juni 2020)

Meine Bestellung von bike24 wurde erst heute früh gegen 6:30 Uhr von DHL registriert. Auslieferung soll Montag sein.
Einlieferungs- und Zustelldepot sind bei mir identisch


----------



## bbQ (28. Juni 2020)

MTBER9547 schrieb:


> Habe gerade bei Bike24 bestellt, das klingt ja vielversprechend. Mir ist heute abend ne Speiche gebrochen und morgen steht bikepark an...




Samtsg Abend um 21.00 bestellt und erhoffst dir das Paket am Sonntag morgen?


----------



## Deleted 499340 (28. Juni 2020)

bbQ schrieb:


> Samtsg Abend um 21.00 bestellt und erhoffst dir das Paket am Sonntag morgen?



Ja, das ist doch in Deutschland so üblich? Habe auch extra 24h express genommen...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Juni 2020)

moggale schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Bike Components die Preise vor ein, zwei Wochen mächtig angezogen hat. Ich hab in letzter Zeit einige Räder aus dem Bekanntenkreis gerichtet und dort viele Teile bestellt. Mittlerweile sind praktisch alle zwischen 10 und 30% teurer geworden (lässt sich ja einfach einsehen, in der Bestellhistorie stehen die bestellten Artikel mit dem damals bezahlten Preis. Wenn man den Artikel anklickt, kommt man in den Shop und hat den Aktuellen).


Seh ich genauso..aber schon seit längerem bzw. min. seit 6 Monaten. Ich mach das mittlerweile so, dass ich 3 verschiedene Warenkörbe mit den Bestellsachen immer parallel "füttere" (bike discount, bike24 und bc) und in der Regel verliert bc.
Wenn es nur um 2-3€ Differenz geht, bestell ich grundsätzlich bei bc, weil die einfach einen unschlagbaren Service haben. Wenn es aber darum geht, dass ich das Zeugs schnell brauche, nehme ich bike24. Bike-Discount braucht teilweise auch länger und mir ist der Laden nicht so sympathisch..3te Wahl.


----------



## bbQ (28. Juni 2020)

MTBER9547 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist doch in Deutschland so üblich? Habe auch extra 24h express genommen...



Das zählt nur für Werktage soweit ich weiß 
Und ob Samstag Abend jemand bei denen in der Logistik steht und kommissioniert Zweifel ich auch mal an.. 

Trotzdem viel Glück!


----------



## Deleted 499340 (28. Juni 2020)

Alter, das kommt natürlich nicht an einem Sonntag an?! Ich rechne mit dem Paket Dienstag oder Mittwoch. Habe mir von einem Freund ein HR geliehen...

edit: zu früh für ironie?


----------



## Soean (29. Juni 2020)

Also bike24 auftrag gestern abend, heute morgen 8:30 in den versand

R2 bike hat 2h gebraucht zum versenden, nächsten tag da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. Juni 2020)

BikeDiscount -> Donnerstag auf Freitag Nacht bestellt, Samstag vormittag geliefert.

Ah und "funktionelles.de" und "Keller Sports" sind zwei weitere Vertreter aus der Kategorie
"zeigt Artikel als sofort lieferbar an, bestellt aber dann erst bei seinen Vorlieferanten"


----------



## NunAuchDa (29. Juni 2020)

Bike 24 wurde heute zugestellt.
Auf die noch offene Bestellung von Bike24 wurde heute auch per Mail geantwortet und meine Korrektur vermerkt.

Dafür klappts mit meinem Paket von Wolfpack nicht. Seit 00:30 Uhr laut Sendungsverfolgung im Zustelldepot. Der Zusteller erzählte mir etwas das angeblich beim Einscannen der Vermerk kam das es bis zum 30.06. gelagert werden soll. Die Hotline meinte da wäre nix wegen Wunschliefertag vermerkt und DHL hätte noch bis Donnerstag Zeit das Paket auszuliefern...wegen Corona und so.....


----------



## loam (29. Juni 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> BikeDiscount -> Donnerstag auf Freitag Nacht bestellt, Samstag vormittag geliefert.
> 
> Ah und "funktionelles.de" und "Keller Sports" sind zwei weitere Vertreter aus der Kategorie
> "zeigt Artikel als sofort lieferbar an, bestellt aber dann erst bei seinen Vorlieferanten"



Hab letzten Wochen 2 Bestellungen bei funktionelles.de gemacht, die beide sehr zügig da waren. Kann ich von daher nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Dr_Ink (29. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## judyclt (29. Juni 2020)

Bike24 heute Vormittag bestellt, heute Nachmittag Versandbestätigung. DHL kündigt Paket für morgen an. Alles Standardversand ohne Aupreise. Sehr empfehlenswert. 

Wie o.g. packe ich mehrere Sachen auch in mehreren Shops in die Warenkörbe und BC war seit Wochen nicht mehr am günstigsten.


----------



## nightwolf (29. Juni 2020)

bike24 hatte Ende vorvergangener Woche noch von Liefertermin August fuer mehrere verschiedene Teile gesprochen, ist aber jetzt alles am vergangenen Freitag eingetroffen.

Jetzt kanns weitergehen mit der Schrauberei ... _sofern *ich* Zeit finde_ ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebhunter (29. Juni 2020)

judyclt schrieb:


> Bike24 heute Vormittag bestellt, heute Nachmittag Versandbestätigung. DHL kündigt Paket für morgen an. Alles Standardversand ohne Aupreise. Sehr empfehlenswert.


Bei mir genauso, heute und auch schon vor 2 Wochen. 

Funktioniert aber wohl nur bei Artikeln bei denen dies vermerkt ist: "Versand heute bei Bestelleingang bis 15 Uhr, Lieferung am nächsten Werktag". Gibt aber auch Artikel die am Lager sind bei denen aber vermerkt ist "Lieferung 1-3 WT" da kanns dann wirklich 3 WT dauern....


----------



## judyclt (30. Juni 2020)

Wobei ich mehrere 1-3T Artikel dabei hatte.


----------



## xxxT (30. Juni 2020)

Bike24 Donnerstag Abend bestellt, Samstag vormittag da. Haben auch ne gute Auswahl.


----------



## Raumfahrer (2. Juli 2020)

.


----------



## Dr_Ink (2. Juli 2020)

.


----------



## Orby (2. Juli 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso..aber schon seit längerem bzw. min. seit 6 Monaten. Ich mach das mittlerweile so, dass ich 3 verschiedene Warenkörbe mit den Bestellsachen immer parallel "füttere" (bike discount, bike24 und bc) und in der Regel verliert bc.
> Wenn es nur um 2-3€ Differenz geht, bestell ich grundsätzlich bei bc, weil die einfach einen unschlagbaren Service haben. Wenn es aber darum geht, dass ich das Zeugs schnell brauche, nehme ich bike24. Bike-Discount braucht teilweise auch länger und mir ist der Laden nicht so sympathisch..3te Wahl.



Hab früher auch alles bei bc geordert. Zwischenzeitlich ist R2 mein Favorit. Preislich fast immer besser, sehr schnelle Lieferung und Rücksendungen passen auch. Finde teilweise die Beschreibungen und die oft selbst gewogenen Gewichte dort super. 
BD ist preislich meist auch interessanter und liefert auch sehr schnell.  

Bei Klamotten schlägt mein Herz seit langem für Maciag-Offroad. Dort funktioniert auch alles sehr gut, wobei ich glaube dort den Versand nicht gutgeschrieben bekomme wenn es nur ein Artikel ist. Damit kann ich aber leben.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. Juli 2020)

Orby schrieb:


> Hab früher auch alles bei bc geordert. Zwischenzeitlich ist R2 mein Favorit. Preislich fast immer besser, sehr schnelle Lieferung und Rücksendungen passen auch. Finde teilweise die Beschreibungen und die oft selbst gewogenen Gewichte dort super.
> BD ist preislich meist auch interessanter und liefert auch sehr schnell.
> 
> Bei Klamotten schlägt mein Herz seit langem für Maciag-Offroad. Dort funktioniert auch alles sehr gut, wobei ich glaube dort den Versand nicht gutgeschrieben bekomme wenn es nur ein Artikel ist. Damit kann ich aber leben.


ja..kommt drauf an. Mein Vorteil: bin Zeugwart im Verein und bekomme bei bc noch -5% und Versandkostenbefreiung. Dazu kommt, dass die manchmal echt gute Angebote haben wie zB aktuell das GX Eagle 12x50 Verschleisset. Das kostet mich knapp 130€ inkl. Versand. Gestern bestellt, heute in den Versand gegangen.
R2 hab ich auch viel gutes gehört..da würde das Verschleisset aber 40€ mehr kosten. Klamotten hab ich eh Vereinsklamotten. Hosen kauf ich bei Rapha aus Überzeugung. Andere Klamotten auch mal bei berg-ab.de ....kleiner Laden mit zT super Preisen und recht schnell.


----------



## Orby (4. Juli 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ja..kommt drauf an. Mein Vorteil: bin Zeugwart im Verein und bekomme bei bc noch -5% und Versandkostenbefreiung. Dazu kommt, dass die manchmal echt gute Angebote haben wie zB aktuell das GX Eagle 12x50 Verschleisset. Das kostet mich knapp 130€ inkl. Versand. Gestern bestellt, heute in den Versand gegangen.
> R2 hab ich auch viel gutes gehört..da würde das Verschleisset aber 40€ mehr kosten. Klamotten hab ich eh Vereinsklamotten. Hosen kauf ich bei Rapha aus Überzeugung. Andere Klamotten auch mal bei berg-ab.de ....kleiner Laden mit zT super Preisen und recht schnell.



Ich hab vor einigen Wochen nach einer Pike/Yari gesucht. Da hatte R2 gute Preise ab 400€, glaube die 29 Pike 140mm Ultimate mit kurzem Offset war bei 600€. Die billigste bei BC war glaube ich 650€ aber keine Ultimate. 

Wobei wenn du keinen Versand hast und noch ein paar Punkte Nachlass, gleicht das wieder viel aus bei kleineren Bestellungen. 

Bin jetzt wegen deinem Beitrag mal wieder auf die Bike24 Seite, werde mal dort bestellen jetzt. R2 hat leider den Lenker nicht verfügbar den wich will.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. Juli 2020)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich hab vor einigen Wochen nach einer Pike/Yari gesucht. Da hatte R2 gute Preise ab 400€, glaube die 29 Pike 140mm Ultimate mit kurzem Offset war bei 600€. Die billigste bei BC war glaube ich 650€ aber keine Ultimate.
> 
> Wobei wenn du keinen Versand hast und noch ein paar Punkte Nachlass, gleicht das wieder viel aus bei kleineren Bestellungen.
> 
> Bin jetzt wegen deinem Beitrag mal wieder auf die Bike24 Seite, werde mal dort bestellen jetzt. R2 hat leider den Lenker nicht verfügbar den wich will.


Bike24 ist sauschnell und hat alles...Service ist aber schei$$e. bike components hat übrigens heute bereits geliefert...2 Tage inkl. Versand. Genial! Die haben einen super Service
Ansonsten geb ich Dir recht wegen bc...da kann man "grosse Sachen" nur sehr selektiv kaufen. Meistens zu teuer. Wollte zB ein Garmin 1030 dort kaufen vor 4 Wochen...499€. Bei wiggle hab ich 359€ bezahlt.

Aber....Ostermontag wollte ich unbedingt einen Ion-Rascal bei bc bestellen - also den Schuh. Es war irre, dass mir der Kollege vom Service an dem Feiertag noch eine Tippitoppi-Grössenempfehlung via Facebook in 2 Stunden gegeben hat, sodass ich ihn dort bestellen konnte. Das ist einfach unglaublich gut und deshalb haben die bei mir ein "Stein im Brett".

Gabelpreise ist wirklich Zufall. Ich hab da nicht DEN günstigsten entdeckt...hier gehts ja auch um viel Geld und da schau ich manchmal 1-3 Monate und vergleiche. Bei Reifen kann ich definitiv Probike empfehlen.


----------



## Xyz79 (4. Juli 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Bike24 ist sauschnell und hat alles...Service ist aber schei$$e. bike components hat übrigens heute bereits geliefert...2 Tage inkl. Versand. Genial! Die haben einen super Service
> Ansonsten geb ich Dir recht wegen bc...da kann man "grosse Sachen" nur sehr selektiv kaufen. Meistens zu teuer. Wollte zB ein Garmin 1030 dort kaufen vor 4 Wochen...499€. Bei wiggle hab ich 359€ bezahlt.
> 
> Aber....Ostermontag wollte ich unbedingt einen Ion-Rascal bei bc bestellen - also den Schuh. Es war irre, dass mir der Kollege vom Service an dem Feiertag noch eine Tippitoppi-Grössenempfehlung via Facebook in 2 Stunden gegeben hat, sodass ich ihn dort bestellen konnte. Das ist einfach unglaublich gut und deshalb haben die bei mir ein "Stein im Brett".
> ...


Im Normalfall geht bc die Preise der Konkurrenz mit wenn man per Mail nachfragt. Habe ich schon öfter gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Chicks (4. Juli 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Im Normalfall geht bc die Preise der Konkurrenz mit wenn man per Mail nachfragt. Habe ich schon öfter gemacht.


Aber längst nicht immer. 
Bisher 3 mal angefragt. 
1x Preis akzeptiert. 
1x komplett abgelehnt 
1x Preisnachlass, aber immer noch 20 € über den angefragten


----------



## Xyz79 (4. Juli 2020)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Aber längst nicht immer.
> Bisher 3 mal angefragt.
> 1x Preis akzeptiert.
> 1x komplett abgelehnt
> 1x Preisnachlass, aber immer noch 20 € über den angefragten


Dann hab ich bisher immer Glück gehsbt


----------



## walu123 (4. Juli 2020)

bike24:
Donnerstag 22Uhr bestellt
Freitag 8:17Uhr Versandbestätigung
Samstag 12:34Uhr, der Postbote klingelt!

r2bike am Dienstag bestellt, am Donnerstag geliefert.

Waren jeweils 4 Teile.

Denke nur Fahrräder dauern noch länger, da sie erst fertig montiert werden müssen.

Gruß Walu


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. Juli 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Im Normalfall geht bc die Preise der Konkurrenz mit wenn man per Mail nachfragt. Habe ich schon öfter gemacht.


nicht immer... vor 5 Wochen hab ich das beim bc loamer Laufradsatz probiert. Den gabs im Februar für 250..jetzt 399. Da war kein Preisabschlag zu machen. Ich hab mir schlussendlich einen bei Slowbuild gekauft.

Ähnliches übrigens auch beim Garmin 1030..von 499 auf 359 ist dann doch zuviel...

Ich frag oft bei denen nach. Ganz früher gabs mal eine "bestbuy"-Garantie aber jetzt ist das nicht immer so einfach.

Bei meinem Komplettbike Liteville 301MK14 individuell aufgebaut, konnte ich aber so verhandeln, dass preislich identisch wie bei der "Werksmaschine" war. Das Rad wurde top aufgebaut...


----------



## Deleted 499340 (4. Juli 2020)

Seit dem 22.06.20 hat BC laut Internetseite den Aachener Store wieder geöffnet. Jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Abholen gemacht?


----------



## boehseonkelz89 (4. Juli 2020)

Sport-Kiosk.de
1.7. 13.54Uhr bestellt (mit Standartversand)
1.7. 14.01Uhr Versandbestätigung
2.7. 13.46Uhr geliefert


----------



## _Olli (5. Juli 2020)

aus sehr guter quelle:

nicht die shops haben probleme sondern die Lieferanten. 
shop gibt lieferzeit an, welche vom lieferanten genannt wurde, lieferant kann doch nicht liefern - shop kann gar nich so schnell ändern wie das lieferdatum geändert wird. 

innerhalb von nicht mal 6 st - meine kurbel kommt ende august - deine kurbel kommt montag oder dienstag.
und es soll noch schlimmer werden. die läden haben sorge das nix mehr nach kommt.


----------



## Deleted 324346 (5. Juli 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> aus sehr guter quelle:
> 
> nicht die shops haben probleme sondern die Lieferanten.
> shop gibt lieferzeit an, welche vom lieferanten genannt wurde, lieferant kann doch nicht liefern - shop kann gar nich so schnell ändern wie das lieferdatum geändert wird.
> ...


Die Produktion hinkt etwas hinter her, weil nicht mehr so viele Arbeiter zusammen an einem Arbeitsplatz arbeiten dürfen. Wo vorher 50 waren sind es jetzt nur noch 30. Das macht sich schon bemerkbar.


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (5. Juli 2020)

Also ich hatte / habe aktuell gerade ein Erlebnis mit Bike24, bei dem sich für mich wieder herausstellt, wie gut der Service bei Bike Components eigentlich ist. 

Konkret habe ich am vergangenen Sonntag (28.06.) eine Bestellung aufgegeben und als Zahlungsart "Kreditkarte" gewählt. Der Bezahlvorgang an sich hat auch normal funktioniert (Dateneingabe und Visa-Secure-Bestätigung), einzig die - bei meiner Bank übliche - Bestätigung-SMS nach Durchführung der Zahlung hat mich nicht erreicht.

Da dies jedoch manchmal ein paar Stunden dauert, habe ich abgewartet - nicht zuletzt, da die Bestellung laut "Bestellhistorie" auf der Bike24 Homepage "in Bearbeitung war". 

Nachdem sich jedoch am Dienstag weiter noch nichts getan hat (weder wurde meine Kreditkarte belastet, noch hat sich am Status der Bestellung etwas geändert), dachte ich, ich melde mich mal bei Bike24 und frage nach, ob es bei der Zahlung womöglich Probleme gab / gibt (wie wir wissen, wickelt ja in Europa das aktuell nicht sehr gut im Kurs stehende Unternehmen "Wirecard" die Online-Zahlungen von Visa ab, so jedenfalls mein Kenntnisstand) ... 

Da die Kontaktaufnahme-Möglichkeiten bei Bike24 ja eher eingeschränkt sind - so wie ich das sehe, kann man sich nur per Mail zum Status von Bestellungen erkundigen - habe ich genau das gemacht ... 

... und als Antwort bekam ich eine vorgefertigte Standard-Mail in der mir mitgeteilt wurde, das man mir _leider nicht persönlich auf meine Statusanfrage antworten könne _(Mail wurde also gar nicht gelesen, denn sonst hätte man ja feststellen können, dass es mehr ein Kümmern meinerseits war, dass man eine Bezahlung für die Bestellung erhält), ich aber gerne _auf die gegenständliche E-Mail antworten könne, sobald die im Online-Shop angegebene Lieferzeit um 7 bis 10 Werktage überschritten wurde_.

Zudem wurde ich höflich darum ersucht, _das unter Hochdruck arbeitende Team nicht dadurch zu belasten, die gleiche Anfrage nochmal an Bike24 zu richten _(da fragt an sich, woran das Team unter Hochdruck arbeitet, denn Mail-Lesen ist es ja ganz offensichtlich nicht - kann also nur sein, bei Bike24 macht jeder Mitarbeiter alles und man hat keine eigene Abteilung für den Kundenservice). 

So sehr ich auch Verständnis dafür habe, dass aktuell alles jenes, was noch vor ein paar Monaten problemlos funktionierte heute schwieriger ist - aber es geht doch bei anderen Online-Shops auch.

Ja, auch bei Bike Components bekomm ich eine "Standard-Mail" zurück - aber in dieser wird mir nur mitgeteilt, dass es bei der Bearbeitung von Mails aktuell zu Verzögerungen kommt und die Beantwortung deshalb ein wenig Zeit braucht. Die Mail von Bike24 liest sich so, als gingen eingehende Mails beim ersten Mal direkt in die Rundablage und das finde ich eigentlich nicht angemessen. 

Aber sei es wie es ist - ich für mich habe deshalb damit zum letzten Mal bei Bike24 bestellt und werde in Hinkunft wieder Bike Components den Vorzug geben. 

Was, die sind etwas teurer als Bike24? Tatsache? Heißt, der gute Kundenservice (per Telefon, Chat & E-Mail) will bezahlt werden? Von meiner Seite aus gerne! Denn für mich macht einen guten Shop nicht nur die Preispolitik aus, sondern auch der Service, wenn mal etwas nicht so ganz rund läuft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (5. Juli 2020)

SantaCruzV10VIE schrieb:


> Also ich hatte / habe aktuell gerade ein Erlebnis mit Bike24, bei dem sich für mich wieder herausstellt, wie gut der Service bei Bike Components eigentlich ist.
> 
> Konkret habe ich am vergangenen Sonntag (28.06.) eine Bestellung aufgegeben und als Zahlungsart "Kreditkarte" gewählt. Der Bezahlvorgang an sich hat auch normal funktioniert (Dateneingabe und Visa-Secure-Bestätigung), einzig die - bei meiner Bank übliche - Bestätigung-SMS nach Durchführung der Zahlung hat mich nicht erreicht.
> 
> ...


So ist das. Bestelle viel bei Bike24. War auch immer zufrieden, werde es also auch in Zukunft tun. Teures Zeug oder gar einen kompletten Aufbau order ich ausschließlich bei BC. Denen vertrau ich einfach. Das hat sich BC über viele Jahre erarbeitet und verdient.


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (5. Juli 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Aufbau order ich ausschließlich bei BC. Denen vertrau ich einfach. Das hat sich BC über viele Jahre erarbeitet und verdient.


Habe BC erst in diesem Jahr so richtig für mich entdeckt, bin aber genau deiner Meinung: Service und Abwicklung haben dort etwas, was Vertrauen weckt. Und so soll das im Online-Business auch sein, finde ich, denn es fehlt dem Kunden ja die Möglichkeit, die Produkte selbst vor Bestellung genau in Augenschein zu nehmen.


----------



## _Olli (5. Juli 2020)

SantaCruzV10VIE schrieb:


> Also ich hatte / habe aktuell gerade ein Erlebnis mit Bike24, bei dem sich für mich wieder herausstellt, wie gut der Service bei Bike Components eigentlich ist.
> 
> Konkret habe ich am vergangenen Sonntag (28.06.) eine Bestellung aufgegeben und als Zahlungsart "Kreditkarte" gewählt. Der Bezahlvorgang an sich hat auch normal funktioniert (Dateneingabe und Visa-Secure-Bestätigung), einzig die - bei meiner Bank übliche - Bestätigung-SMS nach Durchführung der Zahlung hat mich nicht erreicht.
> 
> ...


Pro Tipp... Statt b24 den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben.
Hättest du dich mal beim Anbieter der Karte melden sollen! Denn es gab bei fast allen Probleme an dem besagten Karten!

Und scheinbar hast du null Verständnis was bei den ganzen Shops abgeht! Da bringt es auch nix so zutun als hättest du Verständnis dafür!


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (5. Juli 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> Denn es gab bei fast allen Probleme an dem besagten Karten!


Also dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen - habe am gleichen Tag mit der gleichen Karte noch bei drei weiteren Shops bestellt (zwei davon UK, einer in D) und dort funktionierte es problemlos. Und nachdem alle Security-Stufen von Visa auch bei der Bike24-Bestellung problemlos funktionierten, sehe ich keine Grund mich an Visa zu wenden.

Sehe es als Kunde ohnedies nicht als notwendig an, mich darum zu scheren, ob denn ein Shop sein Geld über den von ihm gewählten Anbieter erhält, oder nicht. In diesem Falle wollte ich einfach so freundlich sein, den Shop darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass da offensicht Produkte "geblockt" sind, man aber dafür (noch) nicht bezahlt wurde ...

Und wer richtig liest wird erkennen - ja, ich habe Verständnis, wenn es in aktuellen Zeiten länger dauert und nein, ich habe kein Verständnis wenn man es sich einfach macht und den Kundenservice schlicht einstellt.


----------



## _Olli (5. Juli 2020)

So wie du hier reagiert hast is es kein Wunder das der Shop bei dir ni reagiert wie DU Willst.

Und es ist deine scheiß Aufgabe sich darum zu kümmern das deine Bank funzt oder ob es Probleme gibt. Was kann der Shop dafür? Nix! 
Und Visa hatte Probleme an dem we! Auch wenn du es ni hören willst! Ne du hast die situation immer noch nicht verstanden! Beweise dafür lieferst du ja hier.
Ich bekomme von bike 24  ordentliche Emails auf meine Fragen!


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (5. Juli 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> Was kann der Shop dafür?


Äh, es ist der Shop, der mir seine Produkte verkaufen möchte und dafür gerne mein Geld hätte? ? Tja und da hab ich meinen Part geleistet - nämlich die Zahlung autorisiert. Und mehr muss ich auch bei anderen Versenden nicht machen - also zumindest musste ich werder bei BC, noch sonstwo je nachfragen, ob man denn mei Geld eh erhalten habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (5. Juli 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> Ich bekomme von bike 24 ordentliche Emails auf meine Fragen!


Und so sollte das auch sein, ich bekam leider nur eine vorgefertigte Antwort die meinen Erwartungen (von anderen Versenden offensichtlich völlig problemlos erfüllbar) nicht entsprach.

Und wie auch immer der Inhalt meiner Mail so aussah (ich darf dich aber beruhigen, es handelte sich um eine freundliche und seriöse Nachfrage, ob es denn womöglich ein Problem mit meiner Visa-Zahlung gab) - ist nebensächlich, wurde ja ganz offensichtlich ohnehin nicht gelesen. 

Und ja, genau darüber ärgere ich mich, denn ich finde, das ich erwarten darf, dass man auf den einzigen offenen Kommunikationsweg auch reagiert - und wenn es "nur", wie bei BC, dergestalt ist, dass man um ein wenig Geduld bittet. Aber mitzuteilen, dass man die Mail nicht bearbeitet und man sich bitte erst nach 7-10 Tagen nochmalig melden soll - sorry, das ist zu wenig. Mag für andere okay sein, für mich nicht. Da bezahle ich anderswo lieber etwas mehr und habe auch bei Problembehandlungen das Gefühl als Kunde geschätzt zu werden.


----------



## _Olli (5. Juli 2020)

Ich frag nochmal.. Wenn deine Bank Probleme hat. Was kann der Shop dafür? Weshalb soll der Shop sich auch noch darum kümmern? Und nach der Ursache suchen.

Du hast gesehen das es wohl nicht geklappt hat, da hättest du den Betrag nochmal überweisen können... Is ja wohl kein Problem bei Visa.. 

Hatte am besagten we bei Amazon bestellen wollen und das ging nicht. Bei der Bank angefragt und es kam die Antwort das es Probleme gab..


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (5. Juli 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> Wenn deine Bank Probleme hat. Was kann der Shop dafür? Weshalb soll der Shop sich auch noch darum kümmern? Und nach der Ursache suchen.


Und ich antworte dir gerne nochmal - Weder meine Bank, noch Visa hat(te) offensichtlich Probleme, denn es funktionierte die Zahlung mittels Visa einerseits bei anderen Shops nahezu zeitgleich problemlos und es gab auch keine Schwierigkeiten beim Durchführen der Zahlung an sich.

Und weshalb sich der Shop darum kümmern sollte? Na ja, womöglich deshalb, da dieser die Bezahlung als durchgeführt im Status hat und sich so die Produkte aus meinem Einkauf "blockiert". Nur, durchgeführt kann ja die Zahlung nicht sein, sonst wäre sich ja bei meiner Visa-Aufstellung als abgebucht geführt, ist sie aber nicht.

Und genau auf diese Diskrepanz wollte ich Bike24 aufmerksam machen, was mir aber nicht gelungen ist, da man Mails ja scheinbar nicht liest. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Epic-Treter (5. Juli 2020)

SantaCruzV10VIE schrieb:


> Und ich antworte dir gerne nochmal - Weder meine Bank, noch Visa hat(te) offensichtlich Probleme, denn es funktionierte die Zahlung mittels Visa einerseits bei anderen Shops nahezu zeitgleich problemlos und es gab auch keine Schwierigkeiten beim Durchführen der Zahlung an sich.
> 
> Und weshalb sich der Shop darum kümmern sollte? Na ja, womöglich deshalb, da dieser die Bezahlung als durchgeführt im Status hat und sich so die Produkte aus meinem Einkauf "blockiert". Nur, durchgeführt kann ja die Zahlung nicht sein, sonst wäre sich ja bei meiner Visa-Aufstellung als abgebucht geführt, ist sie aber nicht.
> 
> Und genau auf diese Diskrepanz wollte ich Bike24 aufmerksam machen, was mir aber nicht gelungen ist, da man Mails ja scheinbar nicht liest. So einfach ist das.



Wird die Zahlung direkt bei Bestellung gebucht oder erst nach Versand der Artikel? Bei den Versendern, die ich kenne, passiert das erst bei Versand der Ware.


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (5. Juli 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> Du hast gesehen das es wohl nicht geklappt hat, da hättest du den Betrag nochmal überweisen können... Is ja wohl kein Problem bei Visa..


Also ich glaube es gibt hier ein Kommunikationspriblem - die Zahlung hat offesichtlich funktioniert, denn bis auf die Bestätigung-SMS (ein Zusatzservice meiner Bank) gab es keine Probleme bei der Durchführung & auch bei Bike24 steht der Betrag als "mit Visa bezahlt" in der Bestell-Historie.

So, dass da etwas nicht zusammenpasst kann ich daran erkennen, dass meine Karte seit 7 Tagen aber nicht mit dem entsprechenden Betrag belastet wurde (wenn ich das nicht online prüfe, dann weiß ich das aber erst mit Erhalt der nächsten Monats-Abrechnung von Visa).


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (5. Juli 2020)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Wird die Zahlung direkt bei Bestellung gebucht oder erst nach Versand der Artikel? Bei den Versendern, die ich kenne, passiert das erst bei Versand der Ware.


Also bei meinen bisherigen Bestellungen bei Bike24 (zuletzt im Mai 2020) erfolgte die Abbuchung nahezu zeitgleich mit der eigentlichen Zahlungsfreigabe. Und so kenne ich das eigentlich bei allen Online-Zahlungen über Visa (denke, würde man da erst buchen wenn man die Bestellung versendet, könnte man sich ja dem Risiko aussetzen, dass die Karte in Zwischenzeit übers Limit ausgereizt ist). 

Will aber nicht ausschließen, dass es da eine Umstellung bei Bike24 gab - und hab ja deshalb auch bei Bike24 nachgefragt...


----------



## Epic-Treter (5. Juli 2020)

SantaCruzV10VIE schrieb:


> Also bei meinen bisherigen Bestellungen bei Bike24 (zuletzt im Mai 2020) erfolgte die Abbuchung nahezu zeitgleich mit der eigentlichen Zahlungsfreigabe. Und so kenne ich das eigentlich bei allen Online-Zahlungen über Visa (denke, würde man da erst buchen wenn man die Bestellung versendet, könnte man sich ja dem Risiko aussetzen, dass die Karte in Zwischenzeit übers Limit ausgereizt ist).
> 
> Will aber nicht ausschließen, dass es da eine Umstellung bei Bike24 gab - und hab ja deshalb auch bei Bike24 nachgefragt...




Das meinte ich (den letzten Satz):


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (5. Juli 2020)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Das meinte ich (den letzten Satz):
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1077520


Ah, das ist neu! Denn beim letzten Mal wurde belastet und die Ware kam dann erst ca. 10 Tage später (da schon bei Bestellung nicht auf Lager).

Na dann warte ich mal ab - denn diesmal wurden nur lagernde Artikel bestellt, aber getan hat sich seit der Bestellung noch gar nichts (deshalb hatte ich befürchtet, dass da was mit der Zahlung nicht funktionierte) ... Es bleibt also spannend!

Danke dir jedenfalls für die Info & fürs Heraussuchen - die Möglichkeit hatte ich nicht am Zettel (und deshalb auch gar nicht danach gesucht auf der Bike24 HP), da das bis dato scheinbar anders gehandhabt wurde! ?


----------



## Orby (8. Juli 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Bike24 ist sauschnell und hat alles...


Also Lieferung war promt. Freitag auf Samstag nachts bestellt, Dienstag da. 
Passt also. 

Nur der Karton war riesig, in den hätte ein Montageständer reingepasst. Dabei war nur ein 800 Lenker und 1l Muc Off drin.


----------



## Blue Rabbit (8. Juli 2020)

Montag bei BC bestellt, jetzt Mittwoch geliefert. 
Außerdem noch ein Powerriegel mit folgendem Text - finde ich eine gute Idee:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paddy162 (13. Juli 2020)

......Freitag Abend neue Race Face Kurbeln bei Bike 24 bestellt, Samstag Versandbenachrichtigung erhalten.
Gerade war der Postbüddel da und hat das Paket geliefert  
Sauber so macht das Spassss


----------



## Downhillsocke (13. Juli 2020)

r2-Bike:

Bestellt: So., 12. Juli, 23:03 
Versendet: Mo., 13. Juli, 13:47


----------



## cbtp (13. Juli 2020)

Mittlerweile dürfte wieder gut laufen – hab gestern auf Bikecomponents eine größere Bestellung aufgegeben (diverse Verschleißteile, Gewand, Pumpe, Pedale), und hab heute schon die Versandbestätigung bekommen.


----------



## me72 (13. Juli 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Mittlerweile dürfte wieder gut laufen – hab gestern auf Bikecomponents eine größere Bestellung aufgegeben (diverse Verschleißteile, Gewand, Pumpe, Pedale), und hab heute schon die Versandbestätigung bekommen.


Hmm, hab vor 10 Tagen bei BC mehrere Artikel bestellt, die alle auf Lager waren. Freitag letzter Woche kam dann eine Mail, dass ein Artikel doch nicht lieferbar wäre und erst in ca. 2 Wochen wieder lieferbar ist. Hätte man mir auch etwas früher mitteilen können. Kam auch kein Angebot, die restlichen Artikel schon mal direkt zu versenden...


----------



## Deleted 525513 (13. Juli 2020)

me72 schrieb:


> Hmm, hab vor 10 Tagen bei BC mehrere Artikel bestellt, die alle auf Lager waren. Freitag letzter Woche kam dann eine Mail, dass ein Artikel doch nicht lieferbar wäre und erst in ca. 2 Wochen wieder lieferbar ist. Hätte man mir auch etwas früher mitteilen können. Kam auch kein Angebot, die restlichen Artikel schon mal direkt zu versenden...



Schreib denen einfach, dass sie den Rest vorher versenden sollen. War bei mir auch überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## pacechris (14. Juli 2020)

me72 schrieb:


> Hmm, hab vor 10 Tagen bei BC mehrere Artikel bestellt, die alle auf Lager waren. Freitag letzter Woche kam dann eine Mail, dass ein Artikel doch nicht lieferbar wäre und erst in ca. 2 Wochen wieder lieferbar ist. Hätte man mir auch etwas früher mitteilen können. Kam auch kein Angebot, die restlichen Artikel schon mal direkt zu versenden...



Hab ich jetzt auch aktuell, Sachen bestellt die sofort lieferbar sind, zwei Tage später eine Mail in der steht "Lieferung voraussichtlich erst in 4 Wochen "
?


----------



## der-gute (14. Juli 2020)

Als ob BC ihr Warensystem im Griff haben...

Das is eine Katastrophe dort!


----------



## cbtp (14. Juli 2020)

pacechris schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt auch aktuell, Sachen bestellt die sofort lieferbar sind, zwei Tage später eine Mail in der steht "Lieferung voraussichtlich erst in 4 Wochen "
> ?



Das hab ich aber vor Corona auch schon ein paar Mal bei bc gehabt. Einfach sagen und ein wenig (freundlich) sudern, dass sie es aufteilen sollen und dass das nicht im Shop markiert war, usw.. Dann bekommt man als Entschädigung auch noch ein Flickzeug, Trinkflasche o.Ä. geschenkt ?


----------



## Bene2405 (14. Juli 2020)

Habe für einen Neuaufbau einige "auf Lager" befindliche Teile (auch den Rahmen) bei BC bestellt:

09.07. Abends bestellt
10.07. Versanbestätigung

Nachbestellung Kleinteile:

11.07. bestellt
13.07. Versandbestätigung
14.07. In Packstation eingelagert

Die erste Bestellung ist aktuell noch auf dem Weg, geht aber auch in die Schweiz, das dauert immer was länger.
So unterschiedlich kanns laufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## me72 (14. Juli 2020)

Bene2405 schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich kanns laufen...


Wohl war. 
Hatte deswegen mal wieder was bei BC bestellt - die ich eigentlich sehr mag und auch den Service klasse finde - weil hier in der letzten Zeit einige gepostet hatten, dass BC inzwischen wieder schneller liefern würde als z.B. während des LockDowns. Umso enttäuschter war ich, dass sie über 1 Woche gebraucht haben, um mir mitzuteilen, dass nun leider doch nicht alle lieferbaren Teile lieferbar sind... ? ? ?


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Juli 2020)

bike24: bestellt und am selben tag nach AT verschickt.


----------



## Bene2405 (16. Juli 2020)

Im nachhinein hätte Ich mir gewünscht, BC hätte sich einen Tag mehr Zeit gelassen aber mal genauer reingeschaut: Ich hab statt einem Laufradsatz 2 Vorderräder geliefert bekommen. 
Wird wohl ein Gravel - Laufrad 

Nach 15 Minuten in der Warteschleife wurde mir ein Retourenmarke geschickt und nach Erhalt mir mein passendes Hinterrad zugeschickt.


----------



## Turm13 (16. Juli 2020)

Guten Morgen,

Bike 24 fast schon unheimlich schnell. Bestellt gestern Abend ca. 21:30 Uhr.
Versandbestätigung heute morgen 06:50 Uhr in der E-Mail.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Juli 2020)

Tag zusammen,

ist es bei YT bei euch aktuell auch so schleppend? Vor 2 Wochen bestellt und immer noch nichts versendet. Ware sollte laut Homepage lagernd gewesen sein. Und es geht "nur" um ein Schaltauge....

Gruß


----------



## madpat (16. Juli 2020)

Bene2405 schrieb:


> Im nachhinein hätte Ich mir gewünscht, BC hätte sich einen Tag mehr Zeit gelassen aber mal genauer reingeschaut: Ich hab statt einem Laufradsatz 2 Vorderräder geliefert bekommen.
> Wird wohl ein Gravel - Laufrad
> 
> Nach 15 Minuten in der Warteschleife wurde mir ein Retourenmarke geschickt und nach Erhalt mir mein passendes Hinterrad zugeschickt.



Bei BC hab ich eigentlich noch nie die Hotline gebraucht. Entweder über den Chat erreicht man jemanden oder über das Widerrufs/Kontaktformular auf der Homepage. Antwort kam immer max. einen halben Tag später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bene2405 (16. Juli 2020)

Es war gestern Abend, wollte noch schnell alles in die Wege leiten bevor die Post zu macht, daher die Hotline. Hat auch alles funktioniert, Paket ist seid gestern auf dem Weg zu BC


----------



## Rastapopoulos (16. Juli 2020)

Gestern früh 2 x Price Alert bei BC für ein paar kleinere Teile angefordert, 8h50 wurden die Price Alerts akzeptiert & von mir die Bestellung (für allesamt lieferbare Teile) aufgegeben & direkt bezahlt, Paketausgang 16h11, heute um 12h30 vom Postboten (weil es ein kleines Paket war) geliefert... 

Habe noch nie Ärger mit BC gehabt, immer fair. Aber auch mit BD & Rose habe ich bisher immer nur gute Erfahrungen gehabt, die Lieferzeiten haben sich auch da normalisiert.


----------



## NunAuchDa (16. Juli 2020)

Heute um 9:24 bei B24 bestellt und um 11:16 Uhr kam die Versandbenachrichtigung


----------



## Blue Rabbit (16. Juli 2020)

Bei BC scheint alles wieder normal. Am Dienstag früh einen Reifen bestellt, am Mittwoch Nachmittag vor der Haustür.  
Allerdings diesmal ohne gratis Powerriegel.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (16. Juli 2020)

Skandal! Ich habe gerade nochmal in mein BC Paket geschaut & keinen Power Riegel gefunden! Das gibt Punkteabzug


----------



## madpat (17. Juli 2020)

Bike24 hat bei mir gestern innerhalb von einer Stunde versendet. Maciag bekommts nicht auf die Reihe und hat seit drei Tagen nicht verschickt.


----------



## vitaminc (30. Juli 2020)

Bike24 ist und bleibt für mich derzeit der Maßstab. 
BC hat sich gebessert, macht jetzt auch wieder Spaß.
Hab am Dienstag bei BMO bestellt, da hab ich bislang noch nicht mal eine Versandbestätigung, und das bei 2 Kleinteilen.

Der Text in der Bestellbestätigung ist zwar verständlich, aber für mich leider nicht ganz nachvollziehbar, denn insbesondere DHL macht auf mich keinen Anschein von irgendwelchen Verzögerungen und auch ansonsten sind andere schon längst wieder da wie es vor Corona war:



> Aufgrund der stark gestiegenen Nachfrage nach Fahrrädern und Fahrradteilen können wir unser normalen Lieferzeiten derzeit nicht vollumfänglich einhalten. Zusätzliche Mitarbeiter in der Logistik helfen uns den Rückstand möglichst klein zu halten. Dennoch bitten wir um etwas mehr Geduld, bis du deine Versandbestätigung mit Sendungsnummer bekommst.* Aktuell musst du mit einer Versand-Verzögerung von 3-4 Werktagen rechnen. Unsere Kollegen geben ihr Bestes, um deine Bestellung schnellstmöglich verschicken zu können.*
> 
> Durch das enorme Aufkommen bei unseren Versanddienstleistern DHL und FedEx sind momentan die üblichen Versandlaufzeiten verlängert. Informationen unserer Partner zur aktuellen Lage findest du unter: https://www.dhl.de/coronavirus und https://www.fedex.com/de-de/coronavirus.html. Insbesondere Sperrgutsendungen (Kompletträder und Laufradsätze) sind von den Verzögerungen betroffen.
> 
> ...


----------



## NunAuchDa (30. Juli 2020)

Bike24 lieferte heute wieder innerhalb 24 Stunden aus.
Leider scheint die Hotline immer noch nicht besetzt zu sein.


----------



## Blue Rabbit (30. Juli 2020)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> 
> ist es bei YT bei euch aktuell auch so schleppend? Vor 2 Wochen bestellt und immer noch nichts versendet. Ware sollte laut Homepage lagernd gewesen sein. Und es geht "nur" um ein Schaltauge....
> 
> Gruß


Warte auch auf ein Schaltauge.


----------



## S-H-A (30. Juli 2020)

Hope scheint richtig Probleme zu haben. Bei der Situation in Uk auch verständlich. Aber dann sollte man nicht erzählen das alles läuft, es nur länger dauert. Dem ist nicht so. Hope kann nix liefern. Innenlager, Bremsen, Kurbeln...Es kommt nix. Dann bitte klare Kante kommunizieren. So ist blöd. Hab nun nach 3 Monaten alles storniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokalmatador83 (30. Juli 2020)

Bike-Discount und bike24 sind derzeit irre schnell finde ich. Bei bike24 bekam ich nach 2 Stunden schon eine Versandbenachrichtigung.


----------



## blubboo (30. Juli 2020)

Ich schwöre aktuell auf r2-bike. 24 Stunden sind dort keine Seltenheit.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (30. Juli 2020)

Mal was von nem kleinen Laden. 
Freitag Nacht bei 77designz im Shop bestellt. 
Samstag vormittag Versandbestätigung. 
Montag bei mir


----------



## san_andreas (30. Juli 2020)

Habe heute auch bei Bike24 bestellt...nach 45 Min war die Versandbestätigung da !


----------



## Orby (30. Juli 2020)

BC ist aktuell flott. 
Do-Fr Nacht Preisanfrage 
Fr ca. Mittag Info Preis passt, gleich bestellt
Sa Paket da

R2  hat 48 Stunden aktuell gebraucht
Mo Vormittag bestellt
Mi Postbote da


----------



## gvtsch (31. Juli 2020)

Reklamation meiner Sattelstütze bei fahrrad.de läuft seit Anfang April... Man hat zwar schnell, aber auch nur auf Nachfragen, bestätigt, dass es ein Reklamationsfall ist, aber seit dem... Das sind dann jetzt fast 4 Monate. Kontakt wohl auch nur über Social Media möglich.


Etwas verzögerte kommen bei mir aktuell Bestellungen von Rose, BC und BMO an. Aber alles noch im Rahmen.
Bike24 und Bike-boarder scheinen zumindest bei mir normal schnell.


----------



## nightwolf (1. August 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Habe heute auch bei Bike24 bestellt...nach 45 Min war die Versandbestätigung da !


? dann muss ich das wohl persoenlich nehmen.
Es ist jetzt das zweite Mal, dass ich *nur* lagerndes Zeug bestellt habe an einem Freitag, und dann erstmal ueber 24h *garnix* passiert ist.
Das erste Mal ging das Paket dann am Montag raus und kam am Dienstag an. Da war ich auch richtig knapp dran gewesen mit Beauftragung um 14:38 Uhr. Aber dennoch: Sie sagen ja alles vor 15:00 bestellte geht noch am selben Tag raus - waere ja da drunter gefallen.
Und jetzt habe ich (gestern, Freitag, ca. 9:45) bestellt zur Lieferung an Packstation (erwartet fuer heute, Samstag) und es ist bis jetzt (Samstag 16:00) noch ueberhaupt nix passiert.
Ich habe heute morgen nochmal hingeschrieben, bitte stattdessen in die Firma schicken, da es ja nun wohl mit Lieferung am Samstag nicht klappt ... hoffentlich funktioniert das.

Naja. Es ist ja fuer mich im Prinzip kein Problem, wenn es drei Tage dauert, nur sollte man halt dann nicht 'von-heute-auf-morgen' versprechen ... ?

Ich richte mich ja auf solche Aussagen ein: Es heisst von-heute-auf-morgen, also lasse ich an die Packstation liefern, damit ich die Teile Sa/So holen und (zumindest teilweise) bereits verbauen kann. 
Wenn ich von vornherein weiss, es dauert sowieso bis Dienstag, dann gebe ich die Firma als Lieferadresse an, denn dann muss ich nicht extra die Packstation anfahren.
Die Angaben muessten einfach *verlaesslich* sein. 
Von mir aus dauert es eine Woche, aber ich will das vorher wissen und nicht jedesmal eine unangenehme Ueberraschung erleben.

Ich hab halt nicht nur *ein* superteures Teil (oder zwei) bestellt, sondern eine Liste mit einigem an Kleinkram. Aber so ist das halt nun mal.


----------



## nightwolf (3. August 2020)

? 
Montag vorbei, Adresse geaendert, aber immer noch kein Paket unterwegs ...


----------



## nightwolf (5. August 2020)

So, jetzt mitten in der Nacht gibts eine Versandankuendigung. Aufgrund der sonstigen Termin- und Gemengelage wirds dann Montag bis ich die Teile habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NunAuchDa (5. August 2020)

Gestern bei bike24 bestellt. Ware war mit Lieferbar gekennzeichnet. Heute zumindest in Bearbeitung. Der VDO Tacho ist aber heute nicht mehr lieferbar. Also Mail an bike24 das sie den VDO stornieren sollen und den Rest verschicken.

Heute nochmals bei bike24 bestellt. Bestellung wurde überhaupt noch nicht bearbeitet und ein Artikel war von gestern auf heut auch nimmer lieferbar. Also auch wieder Mail hingeschickt das dieser Artikel storniert werden soll und Rest verschickt.

Schade das immer noch keine Hotline geht. Das würde das ganze viel einfacher machen.


----------



## S-H-A (5. August 2020)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Gestern bei bike24 bestellt. Ware war mit Lieferbar gekennzeichnet. Heute zumindest in Bearbeitung. Der VDO Tacho ist aber heute nicht mehr lieferbar. Also Mail an bike24 das sie den VDO stornieren sollen und den Rest verschicken.
> 
> Heute nochmals bei bike24 bestellt. Bestellung wurde überhaupt noch nicht bearbeitet und ein Artikel war von gestern auf heut auch nimmer lieferbar. Also auch wieder Mail hingeschickt das dieser Artikel storniert werden soll und Rest verschickt.
> 
> Schade das immer noch keine Hotline geht. Das würde das ganze viel einfacher machen.


Bike24, vorgestern Abend bestellt, heute da. Gestern Abend um 23h noch was bestellt, heute versendet. Wie immer, 1a.


----------



## CasterTroy (12. August 2020)

Mahlzeit,

weiss jemand wie es um Hope und die Lieferfähigkeit steht. In den großen Shops sind die Liefer- und Verfügbarkeit ja teils 16-20 Wochen lang.

Grüße


----------



## s3pp3l (12. August 2020)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Gestern bei bike24 bestellt. Ware war mit Lieferbar gekennzeichnet. Heute zumindest in Bearbeitung.
> 
> Heute nochmals bei bike24 bestellt. Bestellung wurde überhaupt noch nicht bearbeitet und ein Artikel war von gestern auf heut auch nimmer lieferbar.
> 
> Schade das immer noch keine Hotline geht. Das würde das ganze viel einfacher machen.



Stell dir mal vor, jeder, der "heute" bestellt, riefe dort an und würde wenige Stunden später fragen, warum seine Bestellung nicht bearbeitet wurde ... deswegen haben sie wahrscheinlich keine Hotline am Start


----------



## NunAuchDa (12. August 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, jeder, der "heute" bestellt, riefe dort an und würde wenige Stunden später fragen, warum seine Bestellung nicht bearbeitet wurde ... deswegen haben sie wahrscheinlich keine Hotline am Start


Mir wäre es nicht darum gegangen nach dem Bearbeitungsstatus zu fragen, sondern beide Bestellungen zusammenzufassen bzw. gleich einen Ersatzartikel für den nicht lieferbaren Artikel zu nennen.


----------



## nightwolf (12. August 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, jeder, der "heute" bestellt, riefe dort an und würde wenige Stunden später fragen, warum seine Bestellung nicht bearbeitet wurde ... deswegen haben sie wahrscheinlich keine Hotline am Start


Ich hab (im alten Jahrhundert, vor der flaechendeckenden Ausbreitung des Internets) in einem Radladen gearbeitet - Das Telefon war schon seinerzeit eine Plage. Wer was will, soll vorbeikommen, und sein kaputtes Fahrrad mitbringen, dann kann man es als Reparatur annehmen, am Telefon geht das eh nicht.
Von daher ... voellig verstaendlich.


NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Mir wäre es nicht darum gegangen nach dem Bearbeitungsstatus zu fragen, sondern beide Bestellungen zusammenzufassen bzw. gleich einen Ersatzartikel für den nicht lieferbaren Artikel zu nennen.


Kannst Du per Kontaktformular machen, funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLangfinger (13. August 2020)

BC und BMO sind eine reine katastrophe zur zeit. Bei beiden vor letzten Wochenense was bestellt, bisbheute keine Versandbestätigung. Eben alles storniert, alles was r2 hatte um 14:00 dort bestellt, eben kam die Versandbestätigung. Unglaublivh, da zahle ich gerne mal 5 euro mehr. Keine ahnung warum die das in 60 Minuten hinkriegen und andere nicht in 6 Tagen


----------



## Orby (13. August 2020)

Bei mir hat BC funktioniert. 
Price-Alert war nach 5-10min OK, die Bestellung vom Dienstag 13:50 ist dann Mittwoch raus und heute Donnerstag 12.:30 da. 

BD hat es dafür nicht geschafft einen lagernden Artikel seit Bestellung Donnerstag 22 Uhr bis heute zu senden. Denke die hatten einen Dreher drin, war bis dahin lieferbar ab 14. August gestanden und dann doch plötzlich lagernd.


----------



## Elwood_huang (13. August 2020)

Viele Lager und logistikdienstleister haben nun rammelvoll gepackte Ladedrücken, und die Dhl-Laster kommen nicht nach mit dem Abtransport. Das bedeutet irgendwann auch, das man den Kunden keine weiteren Pakete packen kann.


----------



## nahazz (13. August 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, jeder, der "heute" bestellt, riefe dort an und würde wenige Stunden später fragen, warum seine Bestellung nicht bearbeitet wurde ... deswegen haben sie wahrscheinlich keine Hotline am Start



Finde das Verhalten auch sehr unverschämt. Gibt schon seltsame Zeitgenossen


----------



## wanderer1219 (14. August 2020)

Ich habe am Dienstag vormittag bei Bike Discount und bei Bike Components bestellt. beides kam am Donnerstag.
Auch eine Retoure wurde von BC schnell bearbeitet.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (14. August 2020)

r2: Gestern 14h bestellt, 15h Versandbestätigung, 10h heute hier. Ein Träumchen.


----------



## san_andreas (14. August 2020)

Montag bei Wolftooth bestellt in den USA, Donnerstags war’s da mit DHL Express.


----------



## Muehi (14. August 2020)

Bei mir auch alles bestens mit BikeComponents. Mittwoch Abend bestellt, Donnerstag versendet, heute erhalten


----------



## sebhunter (14. August 2020)

BD hat wohl grad zuviel zu tun, Bestellung vom letzten Freitag heute noch nicht versandt...Ware ist laut tel. Auskunft lieferbar....?


----------



## maggus75 (14. August 2020)

sebhunter schrieb:


> BD hat wohl grad zuviel zu tun, Bestellung vom letzten Freitag heute noch nicht versandt...Ware ist laut tel. Auskunft lieferbar....?




Ich hab letzte Woche Montag Abend bei BD bestellt. Am Dienstag Abend noch was hinterher bestellt.

Die vom Montag letzte Woche kam dann letzten Samstag, also 5 Tage darauf. 
Die vom Dienstag letzte Woche kam diese Woche Mittwoch, also am 8. Tag.

Alle Artikel lt. Anzeige im Shop sofort verfügbar die ganze Zeit.

War vor allem wg. der zweiten stinksauer, da ich die Teile dringend gebraucht hätte zum Wochenende. Lt. Homepage aktuell alles eigentlich wieder normal in der Abwicklung. Von wegen...

An DHL lags nicht. Hatte extra noch DHL gewählt, da DPD bei uns Samstag nicht fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebhunter (15. August 2020)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Ich hab letzte Woche Montag Abend bei BD bestellt. Am Dienstag Abend noch was hinterher bestellt.
> 
> Die vom Montag letzte Woche kam dann letzten Samstag, also 5 Tage darauf.
> Die vom Dienstag letzte Woche kam diese Woche Mittwoch, also am 8. Tag.
> ...


...geht mir auch so, wollte eigentlich So. basteln, und dachte ne Woche Lieferzeit wird schon reichen...Pustekuchen?


----------



## Cycliste17 (15. August 2020)

Hatte bei r-g in Waldenbuch Kohlefaser bestellt. Ging am gleichen Abend raus. Dann stand das Paket 2 Tage im Lager bei GLS?? Danach ging es aber schnell.
Bike24 dauerte eine Woche.


----------



## Yesiarel (15. August 2020)

BD geht gar nicht, über 7 Wochen für ein lieferbares Fahrrad und gleich nach Bestellung wird der komplette Verkaufspreis abgebucht... 
Toll!


----------



## psycho82 (15. August 2020)

Am Donnerstag vormittag ne Boxxer Ultimate und ne rote Feder bestellt bei Bike 24 bestellt - gestern bereits geliefert


----------



## Chillout_KA (15. August 2020)

Bike-Discount:
Gestern morgen ein paar Kleinteile bestellt, gerade Geliefert

Rose:
Die letzten 2 Bestellungen waren auch innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen hier


----------



## imkreisdreher (15. August 2020)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Hatte bei r-g in Waldenbuch Kohlefaser bestellt. Ging am gleichen Abend raus. Dann stand das Paket 2 Tage im Lager bei GLS?? Danach ging es aber schnell.
> Bike24 dauerte eine Woche.


bei mir auch, nur ohne Verzögerungen durch den Logistiker. Geiler Laden!


----------



## danie-dani (15. August 2020)

Bei R2-bike gestern morgen bestellt - heute Mittag bereits abholbereit in der Packstation liegend. Einfach nur TOP!!!


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. August 2020)

Bike24 und TNC Hamburg haben mir in 2 Tagen geliefert. 

Hab R2 vor einer Woche eine Frage per Mail gestellt und bis heute keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## MTBpleasure (18. August 2020)

Wenn ich jetzt die großen Anbieter Bike24, Bike Discount (BD) und Rose miteinander vergleiche scheinen Rose und Bike24 die Nase vorne zu haben was die Versandzeit angeht. BD braucht 1-2 Tage länger. Eine Bestellung von ihnen hat die DHL versemmelt indem das Paket 6 Tage bei der DHL im Zustellzentrum nicht weiter bearbeitet wurde. Unzählige Anrufe bei BD und der DHL brachten nichts ein. Wollte das Paket umleiten von meiner Frmenadresse auf Privatadresse was nicht ging. So habe ich die BD Bestellung widerrufen. Inzwischen zahle ich aber nur noch per Nachnahme nachdem 2 Pakete (nichts fürs Bike) von anderen Shops verloren gegangen sind und ich gerade den Ärger habe beweisen zu müssen, dass keine Ware bei mir ankam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (18. August 2020)

Bike 24 ist bei mir aktuell die Referenz.
BC ist besser geworden, kann man derzeit nicht meckern.
BMO ist unterirdisch, da bestelle ich nichts mehr.


----------



## maggus75 (18. August 2020)

Bei BD ist das erst jetzt mit Corona so. Hab da in den letzten beiden Jahren oft was bestellt und ging eigentlich wenn verfügbar fast immer am nächsten Tag raus und war am übernächsten Tag da.



Wähle da aber immer DHL, auch wenns ab versandkostenfrei Betrag dann trotzdem 3,95 kostet. DPD liefert bei uns z.B. Samstag nicht. Der Fahrer konnte zeitweise glaub nicht mal richtig deutsch, hat mein Paket schon wo anders abgeliefert, bei mir schon von jemand ganz anderes eins abgestellt (gleich war nur "Platz" und Hausnummer). Einmal wurde es angeblich abgelegt, war aber nix da. Nach viel telefonieren lag es plötzlich nach drei Tagen vor der Tür.
DHL kommt normal mit dem Postauto früh gegen 10.30. Da gabs noch nie Probleme. Das ists mir wert. Da kannst drauf warten oder jemandem Bescheid geben.

EIgentlich ist hier aufm Land bei uns alles ausser DHL ne Glückslotterie. Fahrer unfähig (DPD), Auslieferzeit oder Transportdauer nicht vorhersehbar (Hermes) usw.


----------



## BikeKrueger (18. August 2020)

Hab in den letzten 3 Wochen bei Fahrrad.de, Brügelmann und Hibike bestellt, alles am jeweils nächsten Werktag da gewesen. Kann man sich also aktuell nicht beschweren.


----------



## MirkoW (19. August 2020)

Ich wollte nur an dieser Stelle nochmal ausdrücklich vor Käufen bei Zweirad Stadler warnen! 
Kurz die Fakten zu meiner Bestellung:
-> 3 Monate gewartet nach Zahlung
-> kaum Kommunikation möglich, Stunden in Warteschleifen
-> keine, gar keine Antwort auf Emails
-> Falschaussagen zum Liefertermin
-> falsche Versandbestätigungen
-> nach Mehrwertsteuersenkung dann auch noch neue Rechnung mit geringerer Mehrwertsteuer bei gleichem Endpreis, d.h. nach Bestellung und Bezahlung wurde der Preis angehoben um den Gewinn zu maximieren.

Jetzt habe ich es endlich geschafft jemanden zu erreichen und die Bestellung am Telefon zu stornieren, mal sehen ob sie das hinbekommen.

Könnte man auch mal einen kritischen Artikel seitens der Redaktion hier schalten, bin ja nicht der Einzige...


----------



## BigJohn (19. August 2020)

Ich zieh das mal hier rüber, ist passender.


Member57 schrieb:


> leider ist er kein Einzelfall, ich habe über 1 Monat nichts gehört, außer dass ich 4 Mal die gleich standard Mail bekommen habe! Hab dann über PayPal das Geld zurück geholt.


Das will ich auch gar nicht in Abrede stellen. Nur wenn man hier so Cross-Posting betreibt und als Abschluss eine negative Berichterstattung fordert, verfehlt man das angestrebte Ziel. Dann denkt sich der Leser unter Umständen, "Wenn der seine Mails auch so schreibt, ist es kein Wunder..." und am Ende steht Stadler besser da als es sein sollte.
Ist halt immer noch ne beschissene Gesamtsituation und da muss der verwöhnte deutsche Onlineshopper teilweise noch Abstriche machen (man denke da an die Zeit, in der Amazon mit Prime nur noch eine Woche bis zur Lieferung garantiert hat ). Stadler ist auch ohne Krisen nicht für Top-Service bekannt und jetzt tun sich ganz offensichtlich Abgründe auf. Da kann man euch nur viel Glück wünschen und auf eine zügige Abwicklung hoffen.


----------



## CedricLeuschner (19. August 2020)

Ich könnte so ausrasten habe vor 3 Wochen einen Maxxis DHR II MaxxGrip DH TR bestellt bei Rose, Lieferzeit waren 2-5 Werktage angegeben. Vor einer Woche habe ich dann mal eine E-Mail an den Support geschrieben, die daraufhin geantwortet haben, dass der Reifen gar nicht Lieferbar ist und das noch bis zu 5 Wochen dauert. Ist das so schwer, dann den Bot eine E-Mail an die Kunden schreiben zu lassen, in der drin steht, dass der Reifen extreme Lieferverspätung hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heino77 (19. August 2020)

CedricLeuschner schrieb:


> Ich könnte so ausrasten habe vor 3 Wochen einen Maxxis DHR II MaxxGrip DH TR bestellt bei Rose, Lieferzeit waren 2-5 Werktage angegeben. Vor einer Woche habe ich dann mal eine E-Mail an den Support geschrieben, die daraufhin geantwortet haben, dass der Reifen gar nicht Lieferbar ist und das noch bis zu 5 Wochen dauert. Ist das so schwer, dann den Bot eine E-Mail an die Kunden schreiben zu lassen, in der drin steht, dass der Reifen extreme Lieferverspätung hat?


Nicht verzagen, stornieren und stattdessen einen von den neuen Michelin testen. Die sind mMn eh besser als die Maxxis und die Bikepark Ausführung zudem noch unverschämt günstig.

Bike24 ist ebenfalls meine Referenz.
Musste schnellgehen - gestern bestellt um 14:50 per Express. Heute um 11:00 angeliefert wohlgemerkt in Österreich.
r2 ist ebenfalls richtig schnell. Sport Okay lässt sich momentan bisschen Zeit, aber auch noch im Rahmen.


----------



## S-H-A (19. August 2020)

Schlussfazit: Es läuft bei allen etablierten Versendern wieder gut, fast auf pre-Corona Niveau.


----------



## Heino77 (19. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Schlussfazit: Es läuft bei allen etablierten Versendern wieder gut, fast auf pre-Corona Niveau.


Ne bike components ist immer noch gleich schlecht wie vor Corona und während Corona


----------



## CedricLeuschner (19. August 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Nicht verzagen, stornieren und stattdessen einen von den neuen Michelin testen. Die sind mMn eh besser als die Maxxis und die Bikepark Ausführung zudem noch unverschämt günstig.
> 
> Bike24 ist ebenfalls meine Referenz.
> Musste schnellgehen - gestern bestellt um 14:50 per Express. Heute um 11:00 angeliefert wohlgemerkt in Österreich.
> r2 ist ebenfalls richtig schnell. Sport Okay lässt sich momentan bisschen Zeit, aber auch noch im Rahmen.


Die bin ich schonmal gefahren da hab ich das Problem, dass die Seitenstollen extrem schnell abbrechen.


----------



## S-H-A (19. August 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Ne bike components ist immer noch gleich schlecht wie vor Corona und während Corona


Nö, läuft. Hab da sehr viel geordert die letzten 2 Wochen. Passt. Auch Sonderbestellungen sind möglich. Alles Tutti. Auch mit dem Zahlungsverkehr, hin und her, Tel- bzw. Email alles i.O..


----------



## nightwolf (19. August 2020)

Die Chinesen machen mich grad ein bissl fertig.
Wenn ich drauf warte, dann wirds verschlampt oder liegt 1/4 Jahr im Zoll in Niederaula oder beides.
Nur was ich halt schon mal nachbestellt habe, nach dem Motto 'wenn ich davon weiter so viel verbaue dann brauch ich demnaechst Nachschub', kommt zuegig und zuverlaessig.

Das naechste Mal bestell ich bei Sachen, von denen ein bissl Vorrat nicht weh tut, zwei Ladungen.
Moeglichst um einen Tag versetzt, bei zwei verschiedenen Dealern, und einmal zur Familie, einmal ins Buero.

?


----------



## Arkan (19. August 2020)

chris_at schrieb:


> Schaut dir mal die Bewertungen von TNC Hamburg auf Trusted Pilot an.
> 
> Ich halte von dem Laden nicht mehr sehr viel - man erkennt gute Läden halt erst dann wenn der Standard Prozess (Online Bestellung einer Lagernden Ware und zügige Versendung) mal nicht klappt.


Hallo
Auch ich musste 14 Tage bei Tnc warten weil nichts lieferbar nach bezahlen erst erfahren !!! Und anschließend den freilaufkörper nicht mitgeschickt !!! Asozial !!!


----------



## xxxT (19. August 2020)

Dabei fällt mir ein das ich noch zum paketshop muss..


----------



## Seb_87 (19. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Schlussfazit: Es läuft bei allen etablierten Versendern wieder gut, fast auf pre-Corona Niveau.


 Bike Discount braucht für Lagerware nach wie vor über eine Woche bis zur Paketübergabe an DHL


----------



## S-H-A (19. August 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Bike Discount braucht für Lagerware nach wie vor über eine Woche bis zur Paketübergabe an DHL


Da hab ich auch noch was offen. Würde heut verpackt. Mal sehen. Aber dort order ich ohnehin nur im Notfall. Und es eilt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seb_87 (19. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch noch was offen. Würde heut verpackt. Mal sehen. Aber dort order ich ohnehin nur im Notfall. Und es eilt nicht.



Muss leider da bei R2 und Bike24 mein halber Warenkorb nicht lieferbar ist :/

Finde aktuell leider auch nirgends Shimano Mineralöl... Auch nicht beim Händler vor Ort


----------



## LarsLangfinger (20. August 2020)

vor zwei tagen bei bc bestellt, paket eben gekommen. bin positiv überrascht.


----------



## S-H-A (21. August 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Bike Discount braucht für Lagerware nach wie vor über eine Woche bis zur Paketübergabe an DHL


Alles tutti. Montag bestellt,  Mittwoch verpackt, gestern da. Alles drin, alles richtig. 
BC ist auch unterwegs. 
Jetzt muss Hope nur wieder gescheit liefern können. Die machen mir noch Sorgen. Die scheint es hart getroffen zu haben. Support ist aber erreichbar. Hab zum Glück Lager und Kettenblätter gebunkert.


----------



## Haaner (22. August 2020)

R2 ist mein absoluter Favorit. Hatte in der letzten Woche 2 Bestellungen. Beide waren am nächsten Tag bei mir. Eine davon wurde am Freitag um 15 Uhr bestellt und am Samstag um 8:30 Uhr stand DHL mit der Ware vor der Tür.


----------



## Deleted 551950 (22. August 2020)

R2 gestern bestellt, heute bereits geliefert.


----------



## heliusdh (22. August 2020)

BD Sonntag bestellt, Dienstag ausgeliefert


----------



## Fab2193 (22. August 2020)

Donnerstag Nachtmittag bei Rose-Bikes Scheibenbremsen und co. bestellt, Heute Samstag früh steht der DHL Bote schon in der Tür. Bin beeindruckt!


----------



## Eehtee (22. August 2020)

Zweimal bei bike24 bestellt und am nächsten Tag erhalten.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (22. August 2020)

Donnerstag spätabends bei bike24, bd, Maciag und bike boarder bestellt. - alles seit eben schon im zustellfahrzeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seb_87 (22. August 2020)

Hab heute Vormittag BD noch eine Chance geben müssen... Bin gespannt


----------



## Mr_Chicks (22. August 2020)

Mittwoch abend gegen 21 Uhr bei Hibike und Biker Boarder bestellt.
Biker Boarder gestern gekommen, Hibike heute. 
Passt also.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (22. August 2020)

Alles vor einer Stunde angekommen, bis auf BD, das kommt per DPD. Und DPD macht halt DPDige dinge...


----------



## urban_overload (22. August 2020)

Dienstag (abends) bei bike-components bestellt (nur Kleinkram allerdings), vorhin eben zugestellt bekommen. Lieferung nach AT wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (22. August 2020)

H&S...zwei Schläuche, Ventilschlüssel und Montage/Demontage Kit für Pressfit am Freitag um 6:54 (gestern) bestellt, heute 11:20 schon da....so flott waren sie noch nie, und ich bestelle seit gefühlten 100 Jahre bei dem Verein. 
Fairerweise muss man allerdings sagen das ich nicht sehr weit weg wohne....


----------



## Blaubarschbub (22. August 2020)

bike-components:
12.08. bestellt und per PP bezahlt
13.08. Versandmitteilung
14.08. Paket angekommen

16.08. gemerkt das ich Depp die falschen Teile bestellt habe- Rücksendung angekündigt (mache ich ungern, aber was soll ich mit CL Scheiben wenn ich nur IS habe
17.08. zurückgeschickt
18.08. Eingangsbestätigung und sofort Geld zurück gebucht

Danke - gerne wieder ?

Bei Bike24 musste ich stornieren da innerhalb 2 Wochen (!) nicht mal eine eine Bestellbestätigung kam. Auf meine Nachfrage kam Email das ich bitte das Rücksendeformuar verwenden soll . 

Musste da an Passierschein A38 von Asterix denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seebsen (22. August 2020)

Sehr viel bei Bike-Components bestellt, lief abgesehen von einer Bestellung alles top ab  
(Lieferzeitpunkt eine Artikels aus den USA wurde zweimal nach hinten korrigiert, dann habe ich storniert und mich stattdessen für ein vergleichbares Produkt entschieden, hat ohne Probleme geklappt)


----------



## katko (23. August 2020)

Eine Frage, ist das hier normal?


----------



## kackboon91 (23. August 2020)

Natürlich nicht....


----------



## Seb_87 (23. August 2020)

katko schrieb:


> Eine Frage, ist das hier normal?


Keinesfalls!!!!!


----------



## katko (23. August 2020)

Ist nicht meine Bestellung aber die Email Addresse ist korrekt und auch die Bestellnummer...wie kann das passieren?


----------



## LarsLangfinger (23. August 2020)

katko schrieb:


> Ist nicht meine Bestellung aber die Email Addresse ist korrekt und auch die Bestellnummer...wie kann das passieren?


Gescamt... Sag mal bike24 bescheid.


----------



## katko (23. August 2020)

Also was ich weiss, hat er eine Variostütze bei B24 reklamiert, die Reklamation wurde angenommen und dann so eine Email bekommen...sieht echt merkwürdig...aber danke für die Reaktionen...


----------



## seebsen (23. August 2020)

Ich hoffe mal niemand ist so dumm und gibt die Infos seiner Kreditkarte aufgrund von so einer E-Mail raus.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (23. August 2020)

Jeden Tag steht ein dummer auf. Alte eBay Weisheit.


----------



## Muehi (23. August 2020)

Allerdings interessant, die Fax-Nummer entspricht der von der Bike24.de Seite - und man soll ja die Daten per Fax schicken? Oder hab ich mich verschaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katko (24. August 2020)

Genau, die Kontaktangaben sind von B24...wir haben ihn angewiesen die Sache über  https://www.bike24.com/customer-service.html statt [email protected] zu melden...


----------



## Remux (24. August 2020)

weiß zufällig jemand wie lange Bike24 für den Komplettradversand derzeit benötigt?


----------



## S-H-A (24. August 2020)

Hat hier jemand aktuelle Infos zu Hope? Das letzte Statement von Juni lässt allmählich zweifeln. Von Hope kommt hier nichts an. Selbst Dinge, die sie nach eigener Aussage lagernd haben, haben eine geschätzte Lieferzeit von 3 Monaten. Echt blöd.


----------



## sun909 (24. August 2020)

Die letzten vierWochen:
R2-bike top, 1-2 Tage nach BestellungPaket hier...
CNC top, 1-2 Tage...
Fahrrad.de, 3 Tage für Komplettrad
Bike-components: früher mein Lieblingsladen. Mittlerweile nur noch im Notfall, aktuell warte ich (Zahlung sofort via Paypal) über eine Woche, obwohl lt Webseite alles lieferbar


----------



## S-H-A (24. August 2020)

sun909 schrieb:


> Die letzten vierWochen:
> R2-bike top, 1-2 Tage nach BestellungPaket hier...
> CNC top, 1-2 Tage...
> Fahrrad.de, 3 Tage für Komplettrad
> Bike-components: früher mein Lieblingsladen. Mittlerweile nur noch im Notfall, aktuell warte ich (Zahlung sofort via Paypal) über eine Woche, obwohl lt Webseite alles lieferbar


BC bleibt meine Nummer 1 bei teuren Anbauteilen. Hab da einfach Vertrauen,.welches über viele Jahre gewachsen ist. Hier weiß ich, dass alles vernünftig läuft wenn mal was hakt. Fair und unkompliziert. Für Kleinkram oder Reifen bestelle ich meist auch woanders (Bike24), da oft schneller.


----------



## sun909 (24. August 2020)

Ja, hilft nur leider nix, wenn sie es nicht auf die Reihe kriegen... Bestellbestätigung Donnerstag vorletzter Woche, sonst nix mehr gehört.

Das geht nicht...

Grüße


----------



## S-H-A (24. August 2020)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ja, hilft nur leider nix, wenn sie es nicht auf die Reihe kriegen... Bestellbestätigung Donnerstag vorletzter Woche, sonst nix mehr gehört.
> 
> Das geht nicht...
> 
> Grüße


Hatte ich noch nie. Echt noch nie. Bei deutlich mehr als 100 Bestellungen.
Aber so lange keine Rückmeldung ist kacke. Frag doch einfach mal nach.


----------



## san_andreas (24. August 2020)

BC klappt bei mir auch super.


----------



## Seb_87 (25. August 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Hab heute Vormittag BD noch eine Chance geben müssen... Bin gespannt



Hab heute schon mal eine Tracking ID bekommen... Denke dann wirds morgen an DHL übergeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasterTroy (25. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand aktuelle Infos zu Hope? Das letzte Statement von Juni lässt allmählich zweifeln. Von Hope kommt hier nichts an. Selbst Dinge, die sie nach eigener Aussage lagernd haben, haben eine geschätzte Lieferzeit von 3 Monaten. Echt blöd.


 
Das interessiert mich auch brennend. Der Rest der Posts zeigt ja, dass es allmählich wieder zur normalen Abläufen (auch wenn "normal" in einigen Shops nicht normal ist) kommt. Bei Hope scheint es ernsthafte Probleme zu geben, werden wir hier evtl. einen längeren oder gar dauerhaften Versorgungsengpass haben; wollen wir es nicht hoffen.


----------



## S-H-A (25. August 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich auch brennend. Der Rest der Posts zeigt ja, dass es allmählich wieder zur normalen Abläufen (auch wenn "normal" in einigen Shops nicht normal ist) kommt. Bei Hope scheint es ernsthafte Probleme zu geben, werden wir hier evtl. einen längeren oder gar dauerhaften Versorgungsengpass haben; wollen wir es nicht hoffen.


Laut Hope dauert es nur länger aufgrund dezimiertem Personal.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. August 2020)

bc bei Teilen letztens wieder 2 Tage!


----------



## CasterTroy (25. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Laut Hope dauert es nur länger aufgrund dezimiertem Personal.



Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Produktion ohne Spuren davon gekommen ist wenn sich das so hin zieht und der Nachschub so lange im Rückstand bleibt. Ich selbst habe 2 Bestellungen stornieren bzw. umbestellen müssen nach mehren Wochen Wartezeit und keine Angaben wann die Sachen kommt. Z.Z. hat ja kein Shop mehr die gängigen Teile lagernd. Wenn jemand einen gute Quelle hat gerne Info ?

Wir hoffen mal weiter....


----------



## S-H-A (25. August 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Produktion ohne Spuren davon gekommen ist wenn sich das so hin zieht und der Nachschub so lange im Rückstand bleibt. Ich selbst habe 2 Bestellungen stornieren bzw. umbestellen müssen nach mehren Wochen Wartezeit und keine Angaben wann die Sachen kommt. Z.Z. hat ja kein Shop mehr die gängigen Teile lagernd. Wenn jemand einen gute Quelle hat gerne Info ?
> 
> Wir hoffen mal weiter....


Auf Anfragen wird reagiert. Support ist gegeben. Läden wie BC ordern erst gar nicht mehr. Die Lager bleiben leer. Muss aber nix heißen. Denke Hope läuft auf Anschlag. Haben letzte oder vorletzte Woche noch eine neue CNC in Betrieb genommen die u.a. Kurbeln fräsen soll.
Habe mir jetzt ein Dichtungskit und zwei Tools geordert welche für Oktober/November anvisiert sind. Bei 2 verschiedenen Händlern. Bin optimistisch. Hab allerdings auch noch einiges auf Lager liegen, das Jahr sollte ich schaffen. Lagerkit Pro4, Innenlager, Kettenblätter etc..
Hätte aber noch gern einen 2. Satz V4. Der wird wohl warten müssen...

Edit: Hope hat was auf FB zur aktuellen Lieferproblematik gesagt. Arbeiten dran...


----------



## DennisDuisburg (30. August 2020)

BC top schnell.
Donnerstag Mittag teile bestellt (SLX Komplettgruppe) , Freitag Mittag war das Paket da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Great (3. September 2020)

Warnung vor Alltricks.
Habe ein Shimano Schaltwerk bestellt, was in D ausverkauft ist. Ging zügig einen Tag später in den Versand. erster Schock, statt mit Hermes startet die Reise in Frankreich mit einem Sub „mondial relay“. Dieser soll laut Bewertung NOCH mieser als Hermes selbst sein. Hat dann auch 2 Wochen bis zur Lieferung gedauert.
Schaltwerk nur in Plastiktüte und einem Hauch gebrauchter Luftpolsterfolie verpackt. Von OVP keine Spur. Schaltwerk selbst hat eindeutige Gebrauchspuren die über „von Neurad abgebaut“ hinaus gehen. Außerdem wird es ohnehin als Neuteil verkauft. Der Schaltkäfig ist verbogen. Die Ritzel stehen schräg zueinander.
Für mich nah an Betrug. Habe noch heute am Ausliefertag alles dokumentiert und Alltricks zur Kostenerstattung aufgefordert.
Habe ich so noch nie erlebt und muss von dem Shop abraten.


----------



## S-H-A (3. September 2020)

The Great schrieb:


> Warnung vor Alltricks.
> Habe ein Shimano Schaltwerk bestellt, was in D ausverkauft ist. Ging zügig einen Tag später in den Versand. erster Schock, statt mit Hermes startet die Reise in Frankreich mit einem Sub „mondial relay“. Dieser soll laut Bewertung NOCH mieser als Hermes selbst sein. Hat dann auch 2 Wochen bis zur Lieferung gedauert.
> Schaltwerk nur in Plastiktüte und einem Hauch gebrauchter Luftpolsterfolie verpackt. Von OVP keine Spur. Schaltwerk selbst hat eindeutige Gebrauchspuren die über „von Neurad abgebaut“ hinaus gehen. Außerdem wird es ohnehin als Neuteil verkauft. Der Schaltkäfig ist verbogen. Die Ritzel stehen schräg zueinander.
> Für mich nah an Betrug. Habe noch heute am Ausliefertag alles dokumentiert und Alltricks zur Kostenerstattung aufgefordert.
> Habe ich so noch nie erlebt und muss von dem Shop abraten.


Warte doch erstmal ab was passiert. Vielleicht reagiert der Versender angemessen. Hauptsache erstmal warnen und von Betrug sprechen. Abwarten.


----------



## Downhillsocke (3. September 2020)

Bei BC und SportOkay letzten Sonntag bestellt und Paket jeweils Dienstag erhalten.

Gerade SportOkay liefert immer extrem schnell und das obwohl die in Innsbruck zu sitzen scheinen.


----------



## The Great (3. September 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Warte doch erstmal ab was passiert. Vielleicht reagiert der Versender angemessen. Hauptsache erstmal warnen und von Betrug sprechen. Abwarten.



Nee, das sehe ich anders. Weder Artikelbeschreibung, noch Internetseite allgemein weisen darauf hin, dass die Artikel u. U. nicht neu sind. Die werden ja um die Herkunft des Schaltwerks wissen aber lassen dieses wesentliche Merkmal (gebraucht) in der Beschreibung weg. Dazu wird ein durchschnittlicher Preis verlangt.
Dass der Käfig wegen unangemessener Verpackung erst beim Versand verbogen wurde ist durchaus möglich und kann zumindest als Nachlässigkeit gewertet werden.
Laufspuren an Ritzeln und umliegenden Flächen entstehen halt definitiv nicht beim Versand.


----------



## S-H-A (3. September 2020)

The Great schrieb:


> Nee, das sehe ich anders. Weder Artikelbeschreibung, noch Internetseite allgemein weisen darauf hin, dass die Artikel u. U. nicht neu sind. Die werden ja um die Herkunft des Schaltwerks wissen aber lassen dieses wesentliche Merkmal (gebraucht) in der Beschreibung weg. Dazu wird ein durchschnittlicher Preis verlangt.
> Dass der Käfig wegen unangemessener Verpackung erst beim Versand verbogen wurde ist durchaus möglich und kann zumindest als Nachlässigkeit gewertet werden.
> Laufspuren an Ritzeln und umliegenden Flächen entstehen halt definitiv nicht beim Versand.


Vom Neurad ausgebaut ist für mich nicht neu. Kann bereits 10× zur Probefahrt draußen gewesen sein. Das mit der schlechten Verpackung ist blöd, aber dennoch, wenn alles reibungslos zurück- abgewickelt wird...
Hast du Bilder?


----------



## s3pp3l (3. September 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Warte doch erstmal ab was passiert. Vielleicht reagiert der Versender angemessen. Hauptsache erstmal warnen und von Betrug sprechen. Abwarten.


naja,... er hat ein neues Schaltwerk bestellt. vergleich mal das mit dem angegebenen Inhalt bzw. zustand des Artikels. das würde ja sonst auch niemand so akzeptieren.

ok, es können auch andere Spezialisten am werk gewesen sein. bei mir wurde z.b. mal ein zalando-paket geöffnet, teile des Inhalts entwendet und das Paket wieder verschlossen. habe alles zurückgegeben und post bzw. zalando haben das irgendwie unter sich ausgemacht. ich hatte keinen Schaden.


----------



## S-H-A (3. September 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> naja,... er hat ein neues Schaltwerk bestellt. vergleich mal das mit dem angegebenen Inhalt bzw. zustand des Artikels. das würde ja sonst auch niemand so akzeptieren.
> 
> ok, es können auch andere Spezialisten am werk gewesen sein. bei mir wurde z.b. mal ein zalando-paket geöffnet, teile des Inhalts entwendet und das Paket wieder verschlossen. habe alles zurückgegeben und post bzw. zalando haben das irgendwie unter sich ausgemacht. ich hatte keinen Schaden.


Mein ich ja. Ärgerlich ist es, klar. Aber Betrug? Ich bin da Vorsichtig. Geschrien wird schnell.


----------



## The Great (3. September 2020)

Was heißt geschrien? Habe erstmal nur berichtet was bisher gelaufen ist. Wenn die Kohle zurück kommt, nenne ich es Betrugsversuch. Weil ich meine, wer ein Gebrauchtteil erhält, dies aber vielleicht anders als ich erst Tage später beim Einbau bemerkt ziemlich blöd da steht. Will man das zurückschicken, erwartet der Händler ja auch ein Neuteil.
Ich bin einfach froh, dass ich es noch am Liefertag ausgepackt und angmängelt habe. Dass auf dem Versandweg ne krumme Nummer gelaufen ist, finde ich weit hergeholt. Verpackung war eine verschweißte Alltricks Tüte, die nach dem ersten öffnen nie wieder wie zuvor aussehen wird.

Ich mach da auch kein Fass von auf. Geht zum Glück nur um 60€. Muss jeder selber wissen wie man das bewertet.


----------



## S-H-A (3. September 2020)

The Great schrieb:


> Was heißt geschrien? Habe erstmal nur berichtet was bisher gelaufen ist. Wenn die Kohle zurück kommt, nenne ich es Betrugsversuch. Weil ich meine, wer ein Gebrauchtteil erhält, dies aber vielleicht anders als ich erst Tage später beim Einbau bemerkt ziemlich blöd da steht. Will man das zurückschicken, erwartet der Händler ja auch ein Neuteil.
> Ich bin einfach froh, dass ich es noch am Liefertag ausgepackt und angmängelt habe. Dass auf dem Versandweg ne krumme Nummer gelaufen ist, finde ich weit hergeholt. Verpackung war eine verschweißte Alltricks Tüte, die nach dem ersten öffnen nie wieder wie zuvor aussehen wird.
> 
> Ich mach da auch kein Fass von auf. Geht zum Glück nur um 60€. Muss jeder selber wissen wie man das bewertet.


Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden. Hast du Bilder von der Verpackung?


----------



## The Great (3. September 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (3. September 2020)

Die Verpackung ist ein Witz.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (3. September 2020)

Bei meiner Bestellung von Alltricks gibt's bisher nix zu klagen.
27.08. bestellt
28.08. Versand mit Chronopost
01.09. geliefert mit Dpd 

1 Teil original verpackt. Das zweite identische, aber andere Größe, in einer nicht original Tüte. 
Das hatte ich jetzt bei Bike24 aber auch. 

Bin mal gespannt wie die Rückgabe läuft. 
Verpackung in der Tüte zum Versand ist wohl Standard.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (3. September 2020)

Sportokay 
27.08. bestellt, 28.08. Versand, 29.08. geliefert.

Bike24 
28.08. bestellt, 28.08. Versand, 31.08. geliefert.

Bike Discount 
28.08. bestellt, 29.08. Versand, 01.09. geliefert.

Liquid Life war ganz schnell 
02.09. kurz vor 11 Uhr bestellt 
02.09. gegen 15 Uhr Versand 
03.09. gegen 16 Uhr geliefert


----------



## The Great (7. September 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Die Verpackung ist ein Witz.



Mit der Tüte hätte es funktionieren können, wenn die Schalte in seiner OVP gewesen wäre. Habe jetzt parallel das Teil bei Amazon geordert. Versuche ich normal zu vermeiden, aber es gibt momentan einfach keine andere Quelle mit Versand aus D. Und es zeigt sich wieder, warum die so groß geworden sind. Zwei Tage bis Lieferung, top verpackt und neu für 10€ mehr.





Alltricks bemüht sich noch. Habe gerade die erste Reaktion von denen. Wollen noch mehr Fotos, obwohl ich die schon zugebombt habe. Es bleibt spannend.


----------



## michael66 (7. September 2020)

Ich hab bei alltricks mal einen fox X2 Dämpfer gekauft,der kam lose in dieser Tüte und war augenscheinlich nicht neu.
Keine originale Verpackung, Beschreibung und das Einstellwerkzeug war auch nicht dabei.
Das kam mir bei so einem relativ teuren Dämpfer zu merkwürdig vor und daher hab ich den auch direkt umgetauscht und seit dem dort auch nichts mehr gekauft.


----------



## Aeo (10. September 2020)

Kann es sein, dass R2 diese und letzte Woche paar Probleme hat?


----------



## kgoran79 (10. September 2020)

Aeo schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass R2 diese und letzte Woche paar Probleme hat?


Kann sein. Habe letzte Woche Freitag eine Mail wegen einer meiner Bestellung geschickt, bis jetzt noch keine Antwort.


----------



## nightwolf (10. September 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Die Verpackung ist ein Witz.





Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> (...) Verpackung in der Tüte zum Versand ist wohl Standard.


Ich hab schon oefters Sachen in Tueten bekommen ohne dass das ein Problem gewesen waere.
Immerhin sind diese ja offensichtlich gepolstert.
Sogar ein Objektiv fuer die DSLR (also so ein Trum mit Linsen drin aus Glas) kam wohlbehalten an.


michael66 schrieb:


> Ich hab bei alltricks mal einen fox X2 Dämpfer gekauft,der kam lose in dieser Tüte und war augenscheinlich nicht neu.
> Keine originale Verpackung, Beschreibung und das Einstellwerkzeug war auch nicht dabei. (...)


Also verkauft der Laden wohl offensichtlich OEM-Ware bzw. Montageware (= aus Komplettraedern demontiert).
Wenn man das nicht mag ➡  wo anders kaufen.
Mir gehts ja tendenziell eher andersrum. Mich nervt das eher wenn ich eine halbe Stunde auspacken muss und nach jedem Eintreffen einer Bestellung der gelbe Sack drei mal rausgebracht werden muss ... ?

Und die Anleitung, wie man einen Schnellspanner zu macht (schon gefuehlt hunderte davon entsorgt), die braeuchten andere noetiger als ich ...


nightwolf schrieb:


> (...) Einer meiner Lieblingsdialoge ...
> 
> Ich: Lies mal was da steht.
> Antwort: Shimano
> ...


----------



## The Great (10. September 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Also verkauft der Laden wohl offensichtlich OEM-Ware bzw. Montageware (= aus Komplettraedern demontiert).
> Wenn man das nicht mag ➡  wo anders kaufen.
> Mir gehts ja tendenziell eher andersrum. Mich nervt das eher wenn ich eine halbe Stunde auspacken muss und nach jedem Eintreffen einer Bestellung der gelbe Sack drei mal rausgebracht werden muss ... ?
> 
> Und die Anleitung, wie man einen Schnellspanner zu macht (schon gefuehlt hunderte davon entsorgt), die braeuchten andere noetiger als ich ...



Ich hätte zumindest vor Bestellung gerne gewusst, dass die gebrauchte Teile zum Neupreis verkaufen. Ohne diese Info hatte ich ja keinen Grund woanders zu bestellen. Aber dies nicht zu kommunizieren gehört offenbar zum Geschäftsmodell. Kann kaum glauben, dass du sowas vorziehst.
Amazon hat den Artikel komplett ohne Kunststoff geliefert. Ist mir auch lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (10. September 2020)

The Great schrieb:


> Ich hätte zumindest vor Bestellung gerne gewusst, dass die gebrauchte Teile zum Neupreis verkaufen. Ohne diese Info hatte ich ja keinen Grund woanders zu bestellen.


OEM-Ware ist nicht gebraucht und Montageware auch nicht. Es ist dasselbe Zeug nur ohne nutzlose OVP.
Es gibt noch eine Welt zwischen 'Aftermarket-Ware mit unnoetiger OVP' einerseits und 'gebraucht' andererseits.
Das scheint aber wieder manche intellektuell zu ueberfordern.


The Great schrieb:


> Kann kaum glauben, dass du sowas vorziehst. (...)


Hab ausfuehrlich erklaert, dass ich die OVPs nur zum Wegschmeissen brauche und mir das gern ersparen wuerde. Was ist da dran 'kaum zu glauben' ❓ 
Ich hab halt kein Zimmermaedchen das mir den Muell wegbringt ?


----------



## michael66 (10. September 2020)

Wenn ich einen Dämpfer im Laden kaufe der immerhin reduziert knapp 500€ kostet dann möchte ich den gerne nicht aus irgendeinem Rad ausgebaut und ohne das serienmäßige Zubehör haben.
Die Gebrauchsspuren musste ich auch nicht haben und aus einem Rad ausgebaut heißt nicht unbenutzt,es werden auch gerne mal Vorführräder zerlegt.
Es sollte auf jeden Fall angegeben sein ob OEM oder aus einem Rad ausgebaute Ware verkauft wird.
Der Laden gehört ja zu Decathlon und die Kommunikation lief bei mir auch sehr schleppend und Fachkenntnisse waren nicht so vorhanden.


----------



## NunAuchDa (10. September 2020)

Wobei ich von Rose auch schon OEM Ware (Shimano XTR Teile im Plastikbeutel) erhielt ohne das es als OEM angegeben war.
Andererseits finde ich die Verpackungen von SRAM zwar optisch ganz nett, aber mein gelber Sack ist davon immer sehr gut gefüllt. Wenn SRAM anstatt Kunststoff das ganze aus Kartonagen machen würde, so wäre es meiner Meinung nach optimaler.


----------



## The Great (10. September 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das scheint aber wieder manche intellektuell zu ueberfordern.



Was ist mit dir? Erklärst @michael66 und damit auch mir, dass wir bei Alltricks beide Neuware bekommen haben, obwohl wir beide das Gegenteil berichten?
Ich bin tatsächlich ein einfach gestrickter Mensch und habe dich vielleicht falsch verstanden.
Deshalb bitte ich dich, mir nochmal zu erklären, welche Vorzüge ein erwiesenermaßen gebrauchtes und defektes Schaltwerk zum regulären Straßenpreis eines Neuteils hat. Sollte man diese Nachteile hinnehmen, weil der Verkäufer durch großzügiges weglassen der OVP meine Mülltonne entlastet?
Oder beziehst du dich gar nicht auf unsere Beiträge, sondern auf irgendeine fiktive Geschichte, die nicht im Zusammenhang mit unsere Diskussion über Alltricks steht?
Bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## The Great (10. September 2020)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Wobei ich von Rose auch schon OEM Ware (Shimano XTR Teile im Plastikbeutel) erhielt ohne das es als OEM angegeben war.
> Andererseits finde ich die Verpackungen von SRAM zwar optisch ganz nett, aber mein gelber Sack ist davon immer sehr gut gefüllt. Wenn SRAM anstatt Kunststoff das ganze aus Kartonagen machen würde, so wäre es meiner Meinung nach optimaler.




Das ist für mich in Ordnung solange die Preise am unteren Ende sind, die Teile wirklich NEU und unbeschädigt.
Nichts davon trifft in meinem aktuellen Fall zu.


----------



## ArmlingAndi (12. September 2020)

War sehr überrascht! Gestern bei BC bestellt, heute die Ware erhalten. War bei BC noch nie so schnell...Corona hat die Prozesse anscheinend beschleunigt oder ich hatte Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLangfinger (13. September 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich hab schon oefters Sachen in Tueten bekommen ohne dass das ein Problem gewesen waere.
> Immerhin sind diese ja offensichtlich gepolstert.
> Sogar ein Objektiv fuer die DSLR (also so ein Trum mit Linsen drin aus Glas) kam wohlbehalten an.
> 
> ...


Bitte sag das du trollst


----------



## Sid211985 (21. September 2020)

Hi
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Bike24 und Vorkasse gemacht? Wie lang dauert das dann in der Regel? Mein Paypal ging an dem Tag leider nicht und musste da die Vorkasse in Betracht ziehen da ich auch nicht auf Rechnung bestellen.


Gruß


----------



## NunAuchDa (21. September 2020)

Vorkasse ist kein Problem. Dauert halt ein bis zwei Tage bis die Überweisung dort und gebucht ist.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. September 2020)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> War sehr überrascht! Gestern bei BC bestellt, heute die Ware erhalten. War bei BC noch nie so schnell...Corona hat die Prozesse anscheinend beschleunigt oder ich hatte Glück



War bei mir letzte Woche auch so, hatte mich schon gewundert.


----------



## san_andreas (21. September 2020)

Donnerstag Abend bei bike24 bestellt, Samstag war die Stütze da.


----------



## The Great (21. September 2020)

The Great schrieb:


> Warnung vor Alltricks.
> Habe ein Shimano Schaltwerk bestellt, was in D ausverkauft ist. Ging zügig einen Tag später in den Versand. erster Schock, statt mit Hermes startet die Reise in Frankreich mit einem Sub „mondial relay“. Dieser soll laut Bewertung NOCH mieser als Hermes selbst sein. Hat dann auch 2 Wochen bis zur Lieferung gedauert.
> Schaltwerk nur in Plastiktüte und einem Hauch gebrauchter Luftpolsterfolie verpackt. Von OVP keine Spur. Schaltwerk selbst hat eindeutige Gebrauchspuren die über „von Neurad abgebaut“ hinaus gehen. Außerdem wird es ohnehin als Neuteil verkauft. Der Schaltkäfig ist verbogen. Die Ritzel stehen schräg zueinander.
> Für mich nah an Betrug. Habe noch heute am Ausliefertag alles dokumentiert und Alltricks zur Kostenerstattung aufgefordert.
> Habe ich so noch nie erlebt und muss von dem Shop abraten.



Kurz wie es ausgegangen ist. Kommunikation war eher schleppend mit einigen Tagen Reaktionszeit seitens des Verkäufers. Die mussten den Schrott vor Erstattung unbedingt zurück haben. Keine Lust gehabt auf Verpackung und Versand, aber immerhin haben sie ein bezahltes DHL Rücksendeetikett per Mail geschickt, also das Teil eben zur Packstation gebracht. Kaufpreis wurde mir direkt nach Ankunft bei denen erstattet. Also alles korrekt. Werde dort kein Kunde mehr sein.


----------



## Sid211985 (21. September 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Donnerstag Abend bei bike24 bestellt, Samstag war die Stütze da.


Dann liegt es wohl am überweisen. Freitag überwiesen, da wird das vielleicht Mittwoch werden bis ich meine Sachen bekomme


----------



## san_andreas (21. September 2020)

Wird schon passen. Ich hatte ja auch mit Paypal bezahlt.


----------



## jojo456 (21. September 2020)

Bike24 am Sonntag Abend bestellt und mit Paypal bezahlt.
Dienstag Lieferung


----------



## rush_dc (21. September 2020)

Bei wiggle bestellt, genau eine Woche nach Österreich. Passt für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus75 (22. September 2020)

Scheint sich alles wieder zu normalisieren. 

Bike Discount im August noch über ne Woche trotz alles lieferbar

Letzte Woche Mittwoch abends bestellt, Donnerstag verschickt, Freitag erhalten. 

Läuft wieder.


----------



## CedricLeuschner (22. September 2020)

Meine Minion DHR sind nach 3 Monaten endlich da!


----------



## Mr_Chicks (22. September 2020)

CedricLeuschner schrieb:


> Meine Minion DHR sind nach 3 Monaten endlich da!


Bei Rcz bestellt? ?


----------



## CedricLeuschner (22. September 2020)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Bei Rcz bestellt? ?


Na hab davon ehrlich gesagt noch nie was gehört  ?  Habe die bei Rose bestellt 3 tage Lieferdauer hieß es. nach einem Monat habe ich denen mal ne email geschrieben. Da hieß es dann, noch eine Woche...


----------



## Jaerrit (22. September 2020)

Donnerstag Abend (19 Uhr) bei Bikeinn in Spanien bestellt, heute per Hermes geliefert


----------



## kackboon91 (23. September 2020)

Gestern kam mein Evoc FR Protector Lite 10L von dem RCZ Angebot für 80€ an. Bestellt am 28.08. Genannte Lieferzeit: 3 Wochen. 
Passt!


----------



## Exinferis (23. September 2020)

Am 01.09 neues Radon Swoop bestellt, am 14. geliefert - yay!


----------



## timmoflove (25. September 2020)

Erstbestellung bei R2. 
12:15 Uhr Mittwoch bestellt.
12:20 Uhr Kleinigkeit vergessen und via Mail gefragt, ob sie das noch dazu packen können und ich überweise den Restbetrag.
12:30 Uhr Antwort, ändern sie und wird als Neukunde sogar OHNE Berechnung mit dazu gepackt.
13:30 Uhr Versand
12:00 Uhr am nächsten Tag ist Paket da.

Also besser geht es echt nicht!


----------



## Seb_87 (25. September 2020)

Bike24

Bestellung: 17.38
Versandbestätigung inkl Tracking: 19.46

Bestelle dort in letzter Zeit am liebsten weils einfach hervorragend klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seebsen (25. September 2020)

ROSE Bikes

Gestern früh bestellt, heut früh verschickt worden und kommt voraussichtlich morgen an.


----------



## nightwolf (26. September 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Bike24
> 
> Bestellung: 17.38
> Versandbestätigung inkl Tracking: 19.46 (...)


Im nunmehr mind. dritten Versuch schafft es Bike24 wohl diesmal auch bei mir, sein Versprechen, alles <lagernde> was vor 15:00 bestellt wird, ginge noch am selben Tag raus, einzuhalten.
_Aber ich hab diesmal auch schon um 9:38 Uhr bestellt_ 😆


----------



## fone (28. September 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Donnerstag Abend (19 Uhr) bei Bikeinn in Spanien bestellt, heute per Hermes geliefert


Bei den xyz-Inn hab ich schon länger nichts mehr bestellt, weil ich die mit langen Lieferzeiten assoziiert habe und potentieller Lieferung aus China. In Spanien sitzen die und liefern auch von dort?


----------



## Blue Rabbit (28. September 2020)

YT hat jetzt ein Capra 2018-2020 Schaltauge innerhalb 3 Tagen geliefert.


----------



## Jaerrit (28. September 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Bei den xyz-Inn hab ich schon länger nichts mehr bestellt, weil ich die mit langen Lieferzeiten assoziiert habe und potentieller Lieferung aus China. In Spanien sitzen die und liefern auch von dort?


Genau, Impressum ist in Spanien (Girona / also recht hoch im Norden). Geliefert wurde mit Hermes, spanische Absenderadresse, laut Tracking kam das Paket in der Tat auch aus Spanien. Sobald es gepackt ist kannst sogar ein Foto des Pakets ansehen, der Laden scheint mir keine Frittenbude zu sein, das spricht für eine anständige, automatisierte Paketsortierung...


----------



## fone (28. September 2020)

Nice. 
Da gibt's immer mal interessante Preise, die ich regelmäßig ignoriert habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heino77 (30. September 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> OEM-Ware ist nicht gebraucht und Montageware auch nicht. Es ist dasselbe Zeug nur ohne nutzlose OVP.
> Es gibt noch eine Welt zwischen 'Aftermarket-Ware mit unnoetiger OVP' einerseits und 'gebraucht' andererseits.
> Das scheint aber wieder manche intellektuell zu ueberfordern.
> 
> ...


Nein gibt es nicht.
Neu ist neu im Karton und wenn möglich verschweißt.
Auf OEM oder alternative Verpackung muss schon der Verkäufer hinweisen und nicht erst der Käufer. (bike24 macht das oft bei Gabeln und Dämpfern).

Gebraucht, Montage, B-Ware ohne Karton usw. ist gebraucht und muss so ausgewiesen werden.
Da geht es nicht darum, dass eventuelle Montagespuren drauf sind, sondern dass irgendein Dritter vor mir die Finger dran hatte und somit kann kein Neupreis verlangt werden.


Bike24 lässt mich nun scheinbar im Stich, aber bis zum Wochenende wirds schon da sein.
Bestellt Montag um 12:00 bis heute keine Versandbenachrichtigung.
Edit: Benachrichtigung zum Versand ist gerade gekommen. Amazon Payments hat länger gebraucht - alles gut.


----------



## nightwolf (30. September 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Nein gibt es nicht.(...)


Oh doch ... auch wenn Du es nicht wahrhaben willst ... 🙄


Heino77 schrieb:


> (...)   B-Ware ohne Karton usw. ist gebraucht und muss so ausgewiesen werden. (...)


Gut, also das sehe ich, ausgehend vom gesunden Menschenverstand, anders und die Justiz ausgehend von ihren Paragraphen offensichtlich auch.








						B-Ware ist nicht Gebrauchtware
					

Das Oberlandesgericht Hamm urteilte am 16. Januar 2014,...




					www.ratgeberrecht.eu
				





> Eine Einteilung aller Güter in entweder "neu" oder "gebraucht" ignoriert Abstufungen wie "neuwertig" und ist daher ungeeignet.


----------



## nightwolf (30. September 2020)

Und weil es ja gerne heisst in Oesterreich sei alles anders ... (woos a Schmaeh iis)

https://www.acaustria.at/gebrauchtware-b-ware


> *B-Ware Abverkaufsware (Aussteller)*
> Ware in neuwertigen Zustand die bei uns im Shop eventuell ausgestellt, vorgeführt oder die Originalpackung bereits geöffnet wurde.
> 
> *B-Ware ist keine gebraucht Ware. Es gelten die gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsbestimmungen
> ...


----------



## below (30. September 2020)

Mantel.com (Niederlande)
Bestellt
29.09. 9:43 Uhr
Versandbenachrichtigung 
29.09. 11:20 Uhr
UPS Benachrichtigung für Zustellung am 01.10.
Aus den Niederlande bis Deutschland geht es nicht besser.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (30. September 2020)

Rose, Sonntag bestellt, Dienstag bekommen.


----------



## Jolpe (30. September 2020)

Chain Reaktion bestellt am Donnerstag, Gestern geliefert
Race Face Turbine Vorbau...kam in der Plastiktüte...bei der Ware aber alles in Ordnung


----------



## san_andreas (30. September 2020)

Jolpe schrieb:


> Chain Reaktion bestellt am Donnerstag, Gestern geliefert
> Race Face Turbine Vorbau...kam in der Plastiktüte...bei der Ware aber alles in Ordnung



Bei mir Donnerstag bestellt, Montag geliefert. Auch im Plastebeutel, wobei die Nukeproof Feder noch in einer Schachtel war.


----------



## Ximi (30. September 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Nein gibt es nicht.
> Neu ist neu im Karton und wenn möglich verschweißt.
> Auf OEM oder alternative Verpackung muss schon der Verkäufer hinweisen und nicht erst der Käufer. (bike24 macht das oft bei Gabeln und Dämpfern).
> 
> ...


Bei mir war es schon wirklich oft umgekehrt, dass der Händler die Ware mit Werkstattverpackung (oder OEM)ausgeschrieben hat und gekommen sind alle Teile in Vollverpackung.
Weil´s auch passt: BC am Mittwoch (23.09.2020) bestellt und am Samstag (26.09.2020) im Süden Österreichs angekommen. Mehr als zufrieden. 
Wobei, wie bereits von manchen angesprochen, der Müll ist ein Wahnsinn. BC kann man keinen Vorwurf machen, aber was alleine bei einem kompletten Set Shimano - Bremsen an Papier - und Plastikmüll anfällt, ist nicht ohne.


----------



## Heino77 (1. Oktober 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Oh doch ... auch wenn Du es nicht wahrhaben willst ... 🙄
> 
> Gut, also das sehe ich, ausgehend vom gesunden Menschenverstand, anders und die Justiz ausgehend von ihren Paragraphen offensichtlich auch.
> 
> ...


Lies nochmal was ich geschrieben habe.
Es muss vom Verkäufer angegeben werden, sobald es nicht mehr in OVP also neu ist.
Es muss auch darauf hingewiesen werden wenn es mal montiert wurde - es ist defacto nicht mehr neu.
Sobald die OVP beschädigt oder nicht mehr vorhanden ist muss ebenfalls darauf hingewiesen werden. 
Das macht jeder normale Shop, ob du es wahrhaben willst oder nicht, da es das Gesetz ist.


----------



## Hille2001 (11. Oktober 2020)

Hibike nervt gerade extrem

Am Bestellungstag war alles lieferbar in ein paar Tagen.
Statusänderung bekommen und auf einmal ist ein Artikel nicht mehr lieferbar ein anderer verspätet, ein paar verfügbare Artikel reserviert.

Kennt das jemand wie das Spiel weiter geht?
Statt wenigstens Mal ein paar Teile raus zu schicken scheinen die zu warten bis vielleicht Mal alles verfügbar ist.

Auch wenn's Monate dauert?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brewmaster (12. Oktober 2020)

Ja die schicken nur noch alles raus, musste anrufen und klären.


----------



## jammerlappen (14. Oktober 2020)

Vor allem sind die insgesamt ziemlich langsam. Aber selbst bike24 braucht gute drei Tage, die Bestellung zu bearbeiten.


----------



## S-H-A (14. Oktober 2020)

Bike 24, BC und Bike Discount super schnell. Kann nix negatives sagen. Schon lang nicht mehr. Läuft.


----------



## Kraxler (14. Oktober 2020)

Habe in der letzten Zeit bei folgenden Onlinehändlern bestellt:

Rose
Bike24
Bike Discount
Bob Shop
und alles, sofern lieferbar, innerhalb von 3 - 4 Tagen erhalten.


----------



## pacechris (15. Oktober 2020)

bike24.de versendet per Hermes, musste ich gerade mit Entsetzen feststellen 🙈

Das steht leider nirgends, zumindestens steht immer noch DHL bzw. DPD wenns Sperrgut ist.


----------



## san_andreas (15. Oktober 2020)

Seit wann denn das ?
Hab neulich alles mit DHL bekommen.


----------



## S-H-A (15. Oktober 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Seit wann denn das ?
> Hab neulich alles mit DHL bekommen.


+1
Ende letzter Woche 2 Mal.


----------



## Seb_87 (15. Oktober 2020)

Hab die letzen Wochen auch alles mit DHL bekommen...


----------



## pacechris (15. Oktober 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Seit wann denn das ?
> Hab neulich alles mit DHL bekommen.



Hab in den letzten zwei Wochen 2x bestellt und beides wie gewohnt per DHL bekommen.
Nur diese mal steht da Hermes in der Sendungsverfolgung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (15. Oktober 2020)

Vielleicht wie hier bei uns in Stuttgart: das DHL Paket Zentrum ist gerade ein HotSpot.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Oktober 2020)

pacechris schrieb:


> bike24.de versendet per Hermes, musste ich gerade mit Entsetzen feststellen 🙈
> 
> Das steht leider nirgends, zumindestens steht immer noch DHL bzw. DPD wenns Sperrgut ist.


Habe ich auch gerade, finde ich auch nicht toll. DHL ist bei uns schon zuverlässiger und flotter.


----------



## S-H-A (16. Oktober 2020)

Jo, heute wurde mit Hermes versendet. Hoffe das bleibt nicht dauerhaft so.


----------



## rhnordpool (16. Oktober 2020)

Meine Favoriten: Bike Discount und DPD.
Schon mehrfach erlebt, daß Lieferung nicht nur innerhalb von 24 Std. kommt, sondern sogar schneller als die e-Mail-Versandbenachrichtigung da war.
DPD, weil ich bei der Sendungsverfolgung die vermutliche Anlieferzeit am Liefertag ziemlich exakt sehen und meinen Tag planen kann.


----------



## Seb_87 (16. Oktober 2020)

Das geht mit DHL mittlerweile auch.... DPD ist hier mit großem Abstand der allerletzte Laden...


----------



## Greatdisaster (16. Oktober 2020)

Ich lasse meine Bestellungen eigentlich immer zu einer Packstation liefern, von denen ich 2 Stück innerhalb von 1km Umkreis habe.
Da muss ich meinen Tag nicht planen, keiner klingelt mich nach der Nachtschicht raus und außerdem kommt dann kein Versender (u.a. auch Amazon) auf die Idee mit Herpes zu liefern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (16. Oktober 2020)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Meine Favoriten: Bike Discount und DPD.
> Schon mehrfach erlebt, daß Lieferung nicht nur innerhalb von 24 Std. kommt, sondern sogar schneller als die e-Mail-Versandbenachrichtigung da war.
> DPD, weil ich bei der Sendungsverfolgung die vermutliche Anlieferzeit am Liefertag ziemlich exakt sehen und meinen Tag planen kann.



DPD absoluter allptraum 🙈

Am Telefon wurde mir von Bikediscout geraten besser DHL auszuwählen


----------



## rhnordpool (16. Oktober 2020)

pacechris schrieb:


> DPD absoluter allptraum 🙈
> 
> Am Telefon wurde mir von Bikediscout geraten besser DHL auszuwählen


Scheint lokal unterschiedlich zu sein. Bei mir genau umgekehrt.


----------



## pacechris (16. Oktober 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Jo, heute wurde mit Hermes versendet. Hoffe das bleibt nicht dauerhaft so.



*HERMES IST DER NEUE PARTNER von Bike24*

Auf Anfrage per Mail mitgeteilt bekommen


----------



## NunAuchDa (16. Oktober 2020)

Hmmm....dann werd ich wohl zukünftig wieder öfters bei R2 bestellen. Lieferungen innerhalb 24 Stunden gibts dann wohl nimmer bei Bike24


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Oktober 2020)

Doof das. Seit einiger Zeit mein Lieblingsshop. Mal schauen, ob das noch so bleibt. Lieber würd ich n Euro Versand mehr zahlen...


----------



## S-H-A (16. Oktober 2020)

pacechris schrieb:


> *HERMES IST DER NEUE PARTNER von Bike24*
> 
> Auf Anfrage per Mail mitgeteilt bekommen


Na ganz toll. Da verspielt B24 seinen Vorteil.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Oktober 2020)

Immerhin: Angekommen ist mein Päckchen, obwohl ich die Erlaubnis zur Ablage erteilt hatte. Der lokale Götterbote scheint sich also keine Sendungen unter den Nagel zu reißen.


----------



## pacechris (17. Oktober 2020)

Hermes ist angekommen, zum Glück.

Die mit Abstand schlimmsten sind bei uns DPD, die mir jetzt aktuell mal die Pakete ohne Abstellgenehmigung vor die Haustür geworfen 🤬
Könnte jeder der mit dem Auto vorbei fährt einfach einladen und weg 😕


----------



## S-H-A (17. Oktober 2020)

Gestern bei Bike24 versendet, grad eben mit Hermes geliefert. Kann auch schön sein wenn man sich irrt. Kann so bleiben.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (17. Oktober 2020)

pacechris schrieb:


> Hermes ist angekommen, zum Glück.
> 
> Die mit Abstand schlimmsten sind bei uns DPD, die mir jetzt aktuell mal die Pakete ohne Abstellgenehmigung vor die Haustür geworfen 🤬
> Könnte jeder der mit dem Auto vorbei fährt einfach einladen und weg 😕


Och, nicht verrückt machen wegen bissl Kleinkram   
Hatte ich letztes Jahr Anfang November mit Hermes auch. 
Nen SC Bronson CC Rahmen bestellt. Der Götterbote hat das Packet einfach mitten in Carport gestellt. Für jeden zugänglich. Von der Straße 3m rein laufen und mit nehmen 
Wenigstens war der Rahmen in einem neutralen Karton ohne Santa Cruz Beschriftung verpackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißlein (18. Oktober 2020)

pacechris schrieb:


> *HERMES IST DER NEUE PARTNER von Bike24*
> 
> Auf Anfrage per Mail mitgeteilt bekommen



Seit wann das ?
Meine Bestellung vom 9.10 kam jedenfalls noch per DHL.

Aber gut zu wissen, dann wird da nur noch im Notfall bestellt.
Hermes und DPD sind eine Zumutung.
Hermes dauert lange und DPD stellte die letzten beiden Pakete einfach nur bei strömendem Regen in den Garten... obwohl 10 Meter weiter das Vordach der Haustüre gewesen wäre.

So nochmal was von DPD und Ich habe die Bestellung nicht erhalten.

Anderes Thema kurz:
Weiß jemand von Euch wie R2-Bike mit einer Bestellungsänderung umgeht.
Habe dort am Sa. zwei Artikel bestellt, aber mich bei einem Artikel umentschieden.

Werde dort am Montag gleich mal anrufen und fragen ob das möglich ist.


----------



## pacechris (18. Oktober 2020)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Seit wann das ?
> Meine Bestellung vom 9.10 kam jedenfalls noch per DHL.


Wie ich geschrieben habe, in der Woche vorher kam bei mir auch noch alles per DHL.

R2bike und Bikecomponents versenden noch per DHL, bei Bikediscount weiß ich jetzt nicht ob es noch die Option gibt 🤔


----------



## Seb_87 (18. Oktober 2020)

Meine letzte Bile24 Bestellung vorletzte Woche kam auch noch mit DHL


----------



## S-H-A (18. Oktober 2020)

Ja, schön. Ab jetzt aber nur noch mit Hermes! Fakt!


----------



## Seb_87 (18. Oktober 2020)

Bestellung zur Packstation geht aber noch...


----------



## seebsen (18. Oktober 2020)

Bike-Components und Rose jeweils Do Abend/Fr Nacht bestellt, kam beides gestern an per DHL. Top!


----------



## Geißlein (19. Oktober 2020)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Seit wann das ?
> Meine Bestellung vom 9.10 kam jedenfalls noch per DHL.



Ok... die aktuelle Bestellung ist nun mit Hermes unterwegs.
Da bin Ich mal gespannt.


----------



## fone (19. Oktober 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ab jetzt aber nur noch mit Hermes! Fakt!


Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Normalerweise bedeutet ja "Fakt ist", dass es eben genau so *nicht* ist.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2020)

Bei uns ist Hermes erstaunlich zuverlässig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißlein (19. Oktober 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bei uns ist Hermes erstaunlich zuverlässig.



Die Pakete, die mir Hermes gebracht hat, sind zwar auch immer zuverlässig bis jetzt angekommen.
Rein aus meiner Erfahrung waren die Pakete immer 2 bis 3 Tage länger unterwegs im Vergleich mit der DHL.
Zur DHL-Filiale könnte Ich zu Fuß hin... zum nächsten Hermes Paketshop müsste Ich das Auto nehmen um das Paket abzuholen, wenn niemand daheim war.


----------



## s3pp3l (19. Oktober 2020)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Hatte ich letztes Jahr Anfang November mit Hermes auch.
> Nen SC Bronson CC Rahmen bestellt. Der Götterbote hat das Packet einfach mitten in Carport gestellt.



Bei uns das gleiche Prinzip beobachtet: DPD stellt Paket hin, klingelt und fährt weiter. Hermes wirft bei uns kaum leserlichen Zettel ein "Paket im Müllzimmer" ... aha ... 

Ich bestellt grundsätzlich nur via DHL (Arbeitsbedingungen ok und Zuverlässigkeit top). R2 und BC versenden noch darüber, Gott sei Dank.


----------



## Seb_87 (19. Oktober 2020)

BC

Bestellt: So
Versendet: Mo
Voraussichtlich hier: Di

Deshalb mag ich DHL


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Oktober 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> BC
> 
> Bestellt: So
> Versendet: Mo
> ...


Ich glaube, DHL sollte mal über einen eigenen Bike-Onlineshop mit Premiumkonditionen, z.B freiem Versand über 50 Euro, nachdenken. 🤫
Schnell noch BC-Anteile verkloppen. 🤣


----------



## Kelevra2011 (19. Oktober 2020)

Probikeshop

Freitag bestellt heute versendet


----------



## Seb_87 (19. Oktober 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, DHL sollte mal über einen eigenen Bike-Onlineshop mit Premiumkonditionen, z.B freiem Versand über 50 Euro, nachdenken. 🤫
> Schnell noch BC-Anteile verkloppen. 🤣


^^
Die Sache mit Bike24 find ich aber wirklich schade... War aktuell mein Lieblingsladen :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Oktober 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> ^^
> Die Sache mit Bike24 find ich aber wirklich schade... War aktuell mein Lieblingsladen :/


Sehe ich auch so, habe zum Glück rechtzeitig meine Schnapper gesichert.


----------



## Seb_87 (19. Oktober 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, habe zum Glück rechtzeitig meine Schnapper gesichert.


Muss man halt jetzt die Packstation nutzen... War halt immer angenehm wenn meine Frau Homeoffice hat konnte man sich den Weg sparen


----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2020)

War auch mein Lieblingsladen.


----------



## k0p3 (19. Oktober 2020)

Sonntag bei Bike24 bestellt, Mittwoch soll von DHL geliefert werden.


----------



## Aeo (19. Oktober 2020)

Sport-Kiosk.de unter 24 Stunden, DHL


----------



## Chippy (22. Oktober 2020)

Gestern um 15 Uhr bei Bike24 bestellt. Heute per DHL geliefert


----------



## me72 (22. Oktober 2020)

*Bike24:*
gestern abend 23:17h bestellt,
heute morgen 08:01h Versandbestätigung erhalten.




S-H-A schrieb:


> Ja, schön. Ab jetzt aber nur noch mit Hermes! Fakt!


Und nein, nicht mit Hermes, sondern immer noch mit DHL.  🤗


----------



## Heino77 (22. Oktober 2020)

Man merkt langsam die Grenzkontrollen.
Montag bestellt hibike per DHL - seit Dienstag Vorbereitung auf Weitertransport ins Ausland.
Schade.


----------



## Sickgirl (22. Oktober 2020)

Mich hat ein Fehler des DHL Boten 500 Euro gekostet. Das schlimmste ist aber der Service von DHL, ich habe da zick mal angerufen, jeder erzählt was anderes und die sind nicht willens oder fähig da korrigierend ins System ein zu greifen 

Wenn es geht nehme ich deswegen lieber einen anderen Paketdienst


----------



## S-H-A (22. Oktober 2020)

DHL lebt von seinen Fahrern. Unser üblicher ist der Knaller. Kennt die Nachbarschaft, weiß wo er was abgeben kann. Guter Kerl. Hat der aber Urlaub, oder ist krank, läuft nix mehr. Dann kann man zusehen wie der gelbe Wagen vorbei fährt und man dann ohne Benachrichtigung erhalten zu haben, tagelang dem Paket nachtelefoniert, um zu erfahren wo es liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Ink (22. Oktober 2020)

.


----------



## Dr_Ink (22. Oktober 2020)

.


----------



## Seb_87 (22. Oktober 2020)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> @Seb_87
> Warum bist du böse? 🤔


Weil ich im strahl kotzen könnte wenn ich Hermes oder DPD lesen muss

Edit: Bei DPD deutlich mehr


----------



## Dr_Ink (22. Oktober 2020)

.


----------



## k0p3 (22. Oktober 2020)

Kleinigkeiten können immer wieder mal passieren. Ein wirkliches Problem hatte ich bis jetzt allerdings noch mit keinem Lieferdienst. Die sind bei uns im ländlichen alle gut und freundlich.

Zu Corana Anfangszeiten hat der Fahrer von Hermes eine, zumindest in meinen Augen, übervorsichtige Herangehensweise bei der Auslieferung an den Tag gelegt. 
Es waren ca. fünf auf einander folgende Schritte, bis ich das Paket Letzt endlich in meinen Händen halten konnte... Aber hey... Ich fands irgendwie schon lustig, war so aber wahrscheinlich Vorschrift von seinen Vorgesetzten. Der arme Kerl...
Eigentlich hat nur der Ganzkörper Overall mit schwerem Atemschutz gefehlt.  😄

Lief jedenfalls ziemlich schnell wieder normal. Wahrscheinlich hat er irgendwann einfach keinen Bock oder keine Zeit mehr auf das ganze Prozedere...


Und so lange jetzt die restlichen drei Pakete fürs neue Bike am Samstag noch ankommen, kriegt von meiner Seite aus auch keiner Ärger mit mir. 💪


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Oktober 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> DHL lebt von seinen Fahrern. Unser üblicher ist der Knaller. Kennt die Nachbarschaft, weiß wo er was abgeben kann. Guter Kerl. Hat der aber Urlaub, oder ist krank, läuft nix mehr. Dann kann man zusehen wie der gelbe Wagen vorbei fährt und man dann ohne Benachrichtigung erhalten zu haben, tagelang dem Paket nachtelefoniert, um zu erfahren wo es liegt.


Hat der Ersatzfahrer keine Umlenkrolle? 🤣🤣


----------



## Cycliste17 (22. Oktober 2020)

Ist der DHL oder Servicepartner von denen?
Unterm Strich ist es den Fahrern egal. Wenn die Fristen und Probezeiten überstanden haben, passiert nicht viel. Außer man macht groben Unfug.
Meine Fahrer hier machen pünktlich Feierabend. Was sich über die Woche ansammelt, bekommt der Sub-Fahrer am Samstag 👍😊


----------



## S-H-A (22. Oktober 2020)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Ist der DHL oder Servicepartner von denen?
> Unterm Strich ist es den Fahrern egal. Wenn die Fristen und Probezeiten überstanden haben, passiert nicht viel. Außer man macht groben Unfug.
> Meine Fahrer hier machen pünktlich Feierabend. Was sich über die Woche ansammelt, bekommt der Sub-Fahrer am Samstag 👍😊


Von DHL selber. Ist einfach ein netter. Engagiert.


----------



## Geißlein (28. Oktober 2020)

Meine letzte Bestellung bei Bike24 wurde mit Hermes geliefert.
Die Bestellung vom Montag, also vorgestern, kommt wieder mit der DHL.

???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (28. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt 2Mal mit Hermes. Superschnell.


----------



## deejay (28. Oktober 2020)

pacechris schrieb:


> Wie ich geschrieben habe, in der Woche vorher kam bei mir auch noch alles per DHL.
> 
> R2bike und Bikecomponents versenden noch per DHL, bei Bikediscount weiß ich jetzt nicht ob es noch die Option gibt 🤔


Bike-Discount bietet noch die Option zwischen DPD und DHL, jawoll. Versandkostenfreier Versand ab 99,- via DPD. Bei einer kleineren Lieferung mit DHL war das Paket nach einem Tag da.


----------



## Seb_87 (28. Oktober 2020)

Eben bei Bike24 bestellt, bin schon ganz aufgeregt


----------



## Cycliste17 (28. Oktober 2020)

Schon lange bei Bike24 bestellt, Problem ist DTSwiss die nicht liefern.
Hoffentlich habe ich den LRS vor dem nächsten Lockdown zusammen.


----------



## fone (28. Oktober 2020)

Mein Fox Buchsen von Bike24 waren nach 1 Tag im Briefkasten.

Totally crazy!


----------



## LarsLangfinger (28. Oktober 2020)

Bike24 richtig Irre zur Zeit. Sonntag bestellt, Dienstag Paket angekommen. Da ja Weihnachten ausfällt haben die wohl die kleinen Weihnachtskobolde über die Zeitarbeit eingestellt.

Aber B-D und Brüggelmann waren auch Dienstag da. Scheint wirklich überdurchschnittlich gut zulaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (28. Oktober 2020)

Die Logistiker haben sich darauf eingestellt. Sind auch systemtelevant, deswegen ist da auch mehr möglich und nicht so viele Beschränkungen.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2020)

Gestern Nacht bei Bike Components bestellt...heute Paketausgang mit DHL.
Mal sehen, wann‘s kommt.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (28. Oktober 2020)

Sonntag Abend bei Bike Components bestellt. 
Dienstag geliefert


----------



## Seb_87 (28. Oktober 2020)

Versandbestätigung erhalten - DHL


----------



## LarsLangfinger (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe das erste mal eine Retoure bei BC, sehe ich das richtig das ich die Kosten für die Retoure selber tragen muss? Das Paket ist so gross, das sind doch locker 10,00 EUR DHL Versandkosten. Ich will ja nicht jammern, aber das habe ich noch nie erlebt. Welche Shops machen das denn genauso?


----------



## heliusdh (30. Oktober 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Ich habe das erste mal eine Retoure bei BC, sehe ich das richtig das ich die Kosten für die Retoure selber tragen muss? Das Paket ist so gross, das sind doch locker 10,00 EUR DHL Versandkosten. Ich will ja nicht jammern, aber das habe ich noch nie erlebt. Welche Shops machen das denn genauso?


----------



## EarlyUp (30. Oktober 2020)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Meine letzte Bestellung bei Bike24 wurde mit Hermes geliefert.
> Die Bestellung vom Montag, also vorgestern, kommt wieder mit der DHL.
> 
> ???



Bei mir war es auch so, und ich habe dem Support eine Mail geschrieben und nachgefragt. 
Hier die Antwort. 


> Aktuell nutzen wir neben den bereits bei uns etablierten Logistikunternehmen DHL und DPD auch GLS und Hermes als Carrier, um im Idealfall unabhängiger von einzelnen Dienstleistern zu sein und perspektivisch jeweils für die einzelne Sendung die beste Versandoption anbieten zu können.
> 
> Innerhalb des Versandprozesses wählt unser System derzeit automatisch den voraussichtlich besten Carrier aus und eine manuelle Anpassung ist leider nicht möglich. Zukünftig soll es jedoch für unsere Kunden, mit einem bestehendem Kundenkonto, die Möglichkeit geben, den Versanddienstleister bei Bestellaufgabe selbstständig zu wählen. Bis dies jedoch technisch realisiert wurde, können wir nur um Ihr höfliches Verständnis bitten.


----------



## HaegarHH (30. Oktober 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Ich habe das erste mal eine Retoure bei BC, sehe ich das richtig das ich die Kosten für die Retoure selber tragen muss? Das Paket ist so gross, das sind doch locker 10,00 EUR DHL Versandkosten. Ich will ja nicht jammern, aber das habe ich noch nie erlebt. Welche Shops machen das denn genauso?


Neben den schon verlinkten Bedingungen gab es vor einiger Zeit eine Änderung im Fernabsatzgesetzt, nach der es ein Preislimit gibt. Darunter muss man selber zahlen, so lange man nicht primär am großen Fluss lebt oder so, darüber dann geregelt im Vertragswerk bzw. kostenlos.

Ich kenne auch div. Anbieter, bei denen man im Gegensatz zur Konkurrenz überschaubare Versandkosten zahlen muss, dafür aber dann Rücksendung frei hat.


----------



## s3pp3l (30. Oktober 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Ich habe das erste mal eine Retoure bei BC, sehe ich das richtig das ich die Kosten für die Retoure selber tragen muss? Das Paket ist so gross, das sind doch locker 10,00 EUR DHL Versandkosten. Ich will ja nicht jammern, aber das habe ich noch nie erlebt. Welche Shops machen das denn genauso?


nicht mehr als richtig. dieser zalando-mentalität muss ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden ... bei uns auf der Arbeit gibt es Kollegen, die bei Amazon zu ihrem Schrott ein Buch dazubestellen, damit keine Versandkosten anfallen,... das Buch wird dann zurückgeschickt!


----------



## S-H-A (30. Oktober 2020)

Nun kommt es von Bike24 wieder mit DHL. Verstehe wer will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel77 (31. Oktober 2020)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Neben den schon verlinkten Bedingungen gab es vor einiger Zeit eine Änderung im Fernabsatzgesetzt, nach der es ein Preislimit gibt. Darunter muss man selber zahlen, so lange man nicht primär am großen Fluss lebt oder so, darüber dann geregelt im Vertragswerk bzw. kostenlos.
> 
> Ich kenne auch div. Anbieter, bei denen man im Gegensatz zur Konkurrenz überschaubare Versandkosten zahlen muss, dafür aber dann Rücksendung frei hat.


Diese Regelung, nach der die Rücksendung ab einem Warenwert von 40€ kostenlos für den Käufer sein muss, wurde vor einiger Zeit aus dem Fernabsatzgesetz gestrichen. Die Übernahme der Rücksendekosten unterliegt nunmehr dem Belieben des Verkäufers. Bike-Components übernimmt die Rücksendekosten aus Deutschland, Österreich und Benelux im Falle eines Widerrufs, also innerhalb von 14 Tagen seit Lieferung. Innerhalb der weiteren 86 Tage des darüber hinaus gehenden nicht gesetzlichen Rückgaberechts, das Bike-Components gewährt, muss der Käufer die Rücksendekosten tragen.


----------



## MarKurte (31. Oktober 2020)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Mich hat ein Fehler des DHL Boten 500 Euro gekostet. Das schlimmste ist aber der Service von DHL, ich habe da zick mal angerufen, jeder erzählt was anderes und die sind nicht willens oder fähig da korrigierend ins System ein zu greifen
> 
> Wenn es geht nehme ich deswegen lieber einen anderen Paketdienst


Habe auch mal per DHL ein Smartphone versendet und extra die höhere paketversicherung benutzt. Ende vom Lied: Paket angeblich zugestellt (was nie der Fall war) und ich habe nie einen Cent von diesem Saftladen gesehen. Habe nach nem halben Jahr aufgegeben.


----------



## heliusdh (31. Oktober 2020)

michel77 schrieb:


> Diese Regelung, nach der die Rücksendung ab einem Warenwert von 40€ kostenlos für den Käufer sein muss, wurde vor einiger Zeit aus dem Fernabsatzgesetz gestrichen. Die Übernahme der Rücksendekosten unterliegt nunmehr dem Belieben des Verkäufers. Bike-Components übernimmt die Rücksendekosten aus Deutschland, Österreich und Benelux im Falle eines Widerrufs, also innerhalb von 14 Tagen seit Lieferung. Innerhalb der weiteren 86 Tage des darüber hinaus gehenden nicht gesetzlichen Rückgaberechts, das Bike-Components gewährt, muss der Käufer die Rücksendekosten tragen.



Ein Anruf bei BC (dauert aktuell länger) und Du bekommst auch nach den 14 Tagen einen kostenlosen Retourschein.
Aktuell haben die glaube ich eine Aktion, das bis Ende Nov keine Versandkosten anfallen


----------



## pacechris (31. Oktober 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Nun kommt es von Bike24 wieder mit DHL. Verstehe wer will.


Das ist seltsam 🤔
Könnte also doch wieder dort bestellen, wenn das verlässlichen wäre.


----------



## Dr_Ink (31. Oktober 2020)

.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (31. Oktober 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> nicht mehr als richtig. dieser zalando-mentalität muss ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden ... bei uns auf der Arbeit gibt es Kollegen, die bei Amazon zu ihrem Schrott ein Buch dazubestellen, damit keine Versandkosten anfallen,... das Buch wird dann zurückgeschickt!


 Auf so ein MTB News Stammtisch Post habe ich ja gewartet, wundert mich das er erst jetzt kommt. 10 Cent ins Früherwarallesbesserschwein.


----------



## pacechris (31. Oktober 2020)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> @EarlyUp hat das doch hier schon eine Seite vorher alles erklärt/ geschrieben. Siehe Post #674. Ich verstehe nicht, Warum das hier weiter diskutiert wird? 🤦‍♂️


Weil ich das zum Beispiel nicht gelesen habe......

Ich erhielt die Antwort von Bike24 das nur noch per Hermes versendet wird.


----------



## S-H-A (31. Oktober 2020)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> @EarlyUp hat das doch hier schon eine Seite vorher alles erklärt/ geschrieben. Siehe Post #674. Ich verstehe nicht, Warum das hier weiter diskutiert wird? 🤦‍♂️


Überlesen? !


----------



## nightwolf (31. Oktober 2020)

heliusdh schrieb:


> (...) Aktuell haben die glaube ich eine Aktion, das bis Ende Nov keine Versandkosten anfallen


Ja es wird unten ein blaues Banner angezeigt.
Nur bin ich noch nicht so recht dahintergekommen wie das funktionieren soll. Ich hab mal testhalber was in den Warenkorb gelegt, und es wurden 3.95 Euro Versand angegeben.
Wenn es, _was ja nicht weiter erstaunlich waere_, dafuer einen Mindestbestellwert gibt (den ich bei meinem Test sicher *nicht* erreicht hatte, waren nur zwoelf Euro), dann waeren meine Fragen (1) wieviel Euro sind das und (2) warum steht das nicht da 😄
Oder muss man hintenaus einen Code eingeben oder was ist da im Busch.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung ❓






Ach so, ja: Anklicken kann ich da nix, man kann dieses Banner nur wegklicken. Dann *bleibt* es auch weg und taucht erst wieder auf, nachdem man die Cookies geloescht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (31. Oktober 2020)

🆗 wenn ich auf 'zur Kasse' gehe, dann werden die Versandkosten wieder abgezogen ...
Ich habs dann im zweiten Schritt auch mit meinen 12 Euro Kleinkram versucht, geht ebenfalls, scheint also nicht von einem Mindestbestellwert abzuhaengen ...


----------



## s3pp3l (31. Oktober 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Auf so ein MTB News Stammtisch Post habe ich ja gewartet, wundert mich das er erst jetzt kommt. 10 Cent ins Früherwarallesbesserschwein.



Und ich habe dich nicht enttäuscht. Schön zu sehen, wie sich die Leute zur Wehr setzen, wenn sie Porto für ihr Bestellungen zahlen sollten.

wäre Stammtisch nicht eher: „So hat der Paketbote wenigstens Arbeit.“ ...


----------



## Seb_87 (4. November 2020)

R2

Bestellt: 7.36
Versandbestätigung: 9.47

Das passt


----------



## LarsLangfinger (9. November 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> Und ich habe dich nicht enttäuscht. Schön zu sehen, wie sich die Leute zur Wehr setzen, wenn sie Porto für ihr Bestellungen zahlen sollten.
> 
> wäre Stammtisch nicht eher: „So hat der Paketbote wenigstens Arbeit.“ ...


Für diese dreiste Unterstellung habe ich nun für 300 Euro Unsinn auf Amazon bestellt und ein lustiges Taschenbuch das sofort retour geht, was willst du tun ausser heute Nacht nicht mehr schlafen zu können?


----------



## Seb_87 (9. November 2020)

Bei mir schafft es Bike24 in letzter Zeit nicht mehr am selben Tag zu versenden obwohl schon früh um 8 bestellt


----------



## NunAuchDa (9. November 2020)

Letzte Woche bei Bike24:
Gegen 19 Uhr bestellt, um 22 Uhr Versandbenachrichtigung; 
Laut Sendungsverfolgung am nächsten Tag mit DHL verschickt und innerhalb von 26 Stunden war das Paket an meiner Tür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (9. November 2020)

Heute morgen bestellt, an NaMi die Versandmitteilung - Bike24 ist extrem fix. Und das bei fast jeder Bestellung. Bei BC am Freitag NaMi bestellt, heute morgen wurde geliefert, also auch sehr schnell.

Richtig lahm ist H&S. Mein Jobrad kommt zwar zwei Wochen vor angekündigten Verfügbarkeit, allerdings keine Info über den Versand. Die automatische Mail nach der Bestellung und das mein Rad verpackt wurde, aber keine Sendungsmitteilung. Meine Anfrage vom Freitag ist bis jetzt ohne Antwort. Ein Kumpel hatte dort bestellt und auch da war H&S am langsamsten.


----------



## Dr_Ink (9. November 2020)

.


----------



## san_andreas (9. November 2020)

Heute um 6.00 Uhr bei BC bestellt und noch keine Versandbestätigung erhalten. Reicht morgen auch noch.


----------



## Dr_Ink (9. November 2020)

.


----------



## san_andreas (9. November 2020)

Bei mir 2 Felgen.


----------



## Seb_87 (9. November 2020)

Paar Jacken zum probieren  😇 Würd sowas ja gerne vor Ort kaufen damit nicht die Hälfte zurück geht... aber gibts hier leider nirgends


----------



## Seb_87 (9. November 2020)

Jetzt kam die Versandbestätigung... Kommt mit DHL


----------



## DennisDuisburg (10. November 2020)

Bike24 gestern Mittag bestellt, Heute mit dhl zugestellt.
Heute morgen bei BC noch was geordert , eben Versandbestätigung erhalten.


----------



## Seb_87 (10. November 2020)

Bei mir kommts leider erst morgen :/


----------



## san_andreas (10. November 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Heute um 6.00 Uhr bei BC bestellt und noch keine Versandbestätigung erhalten. Reicht morgen auch noch.



So jetzt kam die Bestätigung, Versand mit DPD !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urban_overload (10. November 2020)

Bike24 Donnerstagabend bestellt, Freitag Früh Versandbestätigung, heute Vormittag Lieferung. AT wohlgemerkt.


----------



## kackboon91 (10. November 2020)

Hermes hat heute zum dritten Mal vergeblich versucht mir ein Paket zuzustellen. Alle drei Male war ich zu Hause. Komisch.... 

Jetzt kann ich nicht mal mehr eine andere Versand Option auswählen...

Unterste Schublade dieser Saftladen...


----------



## Tom33 (10. November 2020)

hier klappt Hermes ganz gut... aber es gibt da wohl leider große regionale Unterschiede. Mein Bike24 Paket kam heute Nami - gestern bestellt = Klasse!


----------



## Seb_87 (10. November 2020)

Hermes funktioniert bei uns auch... Nur DPD/GLS sind unterirdisch...


----------



## Dr_Ink (11. November 2020)

.


----------



## san_andreas (12. November 2020)

Heute bei Maciag Offroad bestellt, nach 45 Min war die Versandbestätigung da ! Super !


----------



## Tom33 (12. November 2020)

bike24 und Hermes klappt auch gut... brauchte vorgestern (10.) doch noch Zeug und 21:00 die Bestellung abgeschickt. Vorhin war der Bote da - da gibts nix zu meckern


----------



## chris4711 (12. November 2020)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Hermes funktioniert bei uns auch... Nur DPD/GLS sind unterirdisch...


Ja, bei DPD scheint irgendwie total Land unter zu sein.


----------



## dasitmane97 (12. November 2020)

Bike24
Bestellt am 08.11. Paket angekommen am 11.11

Bike Components
Bestellt am 10.11, Paket angekommen am 12.11

Fahrrad.de
Habe einen Smart-Trainer (auf Lager) am 04.11 bestellt. Am 09.11 wurde mir die Sendungsnummer zugeschickt. Der Status zeigt seitdem unverändert "Die Sendung wurde elektronisch angekündigt" an. Heute morgen eine E-Mail an den Kundendienst geschickt. Antwort noch austehend...

In allen Fällen kam/kommt das Paket mit der DHL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (13. November 2020)

Bei R2-Bike um 11.19 Uhr bestellt, und um 11.53 Uhr die Versandbestätigung bekommen!
👍


----------



## san_andreas (13. November 2020)

Meine BC Lieferung war von Dienstag bis heute unterwegs, immerhin war das DPD Tracking eine Punktlandung.

Maciag Offroad - gestern Mittag geordert, heute per DHL geliefert - perfekt !


----------



## san_andreas (16. November 2020)

Bei Bike24 arbeiten die wohl gerade durch...heute um 20.00 Uhr bestellt, gerade (22.13 Uhr) kam die Versandbenachrichtigung (mit Hermes).


----------



## Mountain77 (16. November 2020)

Newmi schrieb:


> Bei R2-Bike um 11.19 Uhr bestellt, und um 11.53 Uhr die Versandbestätigung bekommen!
> 👍


Hab viel bei bc bestellt, bin aber momentan sehr von R2 angetan. In letzter Zeit im Verhältnis zu bc gute Auswahl, bessere Lagerverfügbarkeit und schnelle Auslieferung. Hab die letzten drei Lieferungen innerhalb zwei, drei Tage hier gehabt.


----------



## NunAuchDa (17. November 2020)

Vorhin auch Versandbestätigung von Bike24 erhalten. Kommt mit dhl


----------



## nightwolf (17. November 2020)

Bike-Components am Freitag morgen bestellt, war am Samstag Mittag bereits in der Packstation.
Das Tracking prognostizierte urspruenglich Montag.
Am Samstag war aber *ich* noch unterwegs (mit dem Reiserad) aus dem Arbeits-Exil nach Hause - hab dann das Paket auf den letzten zwei Kilometern meiner Tour auf den Gepaecktraeger geschnallt 😆


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (21. November 2020)

Warte im Moment auf spezielle Sachen. Customorder 2 Wochen eher als angekündigt fertig: nun liegt es (mal wieder) in Krefeld bei DHL doof rum seit 2 Tagen. Aus NRW scheint nix zu wollen zur Zeit. Aus dem Osten komischerweise garkein Thema.

Andere Order aus UK, hat obwohl "shipping 16.11" erstmal Nachfrage bedurft und ging dann endlich Donnerstag per DPD raus. Seitdem maximal alle 24 Stunden ein Update mit Ansage wo es vor zig Stunden WAR, aber nur auf der Desktop Seite vom PC aus einsehbar. Nicht in der app und auch nicht vom Smartphone trotz Desktop Version angehakt. Liegt ebenfalls in NRW (diesmal Unna) rum seit Donnerstag 23:59. Seitdem nix mehr von gehört.

Amazon liefert weiter wie gewohnt zwischen 12-24 Stunden.

Gott sei Dank hab ich wenigstens alle Weihnachtsgeschenke für die leider hunderte Kilometer entfernt lebende Familie dieses Jahr bereits seit 1 Woche abgehakt und sind bereits heile angekommen. 

Leute seht zu alles noch im November zu erledigen,  wird nun täglich schlimmer weil auch immer mehr Boten in Quarantäne landen scheinbar.


----------



## kurbeltom (21. November 2020)

Bei Rose wurden Teile jetzt auf Juni 2021 terminiert obwohl bei Bestellung verfügbar.
Schicksal der Besteller , die mehr in Auftrag geben. Teilsendungen verschiedener Bestellungen können nicht zusammengeführt werden.
Denke nicht das es nächstes Jahr besser wird.


----------



## nightwolf (21. November 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Bike-Components am Freitag morgen bestellt, war am Samstag Mittag bereits in der Packstation. (...)



*Trotz* NRW 😆

DHL stellt jetzt auch immer noch ein paar zusaetzliche Packstationen auf.
Allerdings beobachte ich eine etwas, naja sagen wir mal, 'spezielle' Strategie, und zwar werden neue Packstationen in einer Entfernung von wenigen hundert metern von existierenden, stark ausgelasteten Packstationen aufgestellt - ich faende es ja irgendwie sinnvoller, wenn mehr 'Flaeche' erschlossen wuerde ...

Beispiel Vaihingen an der Enz, stark ausgelastete Packstation auf dem Saemann-Parkplatz, neue beim ALDI 300m weiter, weiterhin keine in irgendeinem der umliegenden Orte, erst knapp 10km weiter (und das ist Luftlinie). 

Zu befuerchten ist natuerlich, dass da so eine Denke dahintersteckt _'Die Leute fahren sowieso mit dem Auto in die naechste Stadt, da ergibt eine Packstation in ihrem oder im Nachbardorf keinen Zusatznutzen' _ - Ja herzlichen Dank wieder mal 😡


----------



## urban_overload (22. November 2020)

Hat hier jemand aktuelle Erfahrungen, wie lange die Retourenabwicklung bei Bike24 bis zur Rückbuchung des Differenzbetrages dauert? Hab meine Retouren am 12.11. in Wien (AT) aufgegeben, das Tracking geht/ging leider nur bis zur Grenze AT/DE. Auf Nachfrage am Donnerstag kam nur das übliche Blablah "sobald bearbeitet..." retour.


----------



## heliusdh (22. November 2020)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand aktuelle Erfahrungen, wie lange die Retourenabwicklung bei Bike24 bis zur Rückbuchung des Differenzbetrages dauert? Hab meine Retouren am 12.11. in Wien (AT) aufgegeben, das Tracking geht/ging leider nur bis zur Grenze AT/DE. Auf Nachfrage am Donnerstag kam nur das übliche Blablah "sobald bearbeitet..." retour.


4 bis 6 Wochen kann es dauern.....


----------



## urban_overload (22. November 2020)

4-6 WOCHEN?! Das kann aber nicht deren Ernst sein, oder?


----------



## urban_overload (24. November 2020)

Update zu meiner Bike24-Retoure: Ist laut Sendungsverfolgung wieder am Weg zu mir - ohne Stellungnahme, ohne irgendwas. Gotta be f*ckin' kidding me... Mir egal, ich lass jetzt die Zahlung auf der KK sperren/rückbuchen. Keine Lust, dass die 1500€ abbuchen, wo der Wert des Zeugs, das ich mir behalten habe, bei ca. der Hälfte liegt.


----------



## heliusdh (24. November 2020)

urban_overload schrieb:


> 4-6 WOCHEN?! Das kann aber nicht deren Ernst sein, oder?


Ich kann nur das schreiben, wie es bei mir Anfang des Jahres war. Ging da aber um einen kleinen € Betrag


----------



## S-H-A (24. November 2020)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Update zu meiner Bike24-Retoure: Ist laut Sendungsverfolgung wieder am Weg zu mir - ohne Stellungnahme, ohne irgendwas. Gotta be f*ckin' kidding me... Mir egal, ich lass jetzt die Zahlung auf der KK sperren/rückbuchen. Keine Lust, dass die 1500€ abbuchen, wo der Wert des Zeugs, das ich mir behalten habe, bei ca. der Hälfte liegt.


Der Sendungsverfolgung würde ich nicht vertrauen.


----------



## urban_overload (24. November 2020)

So, Retourpaket gerade wieder bei mir angekommen. "Nachverpackt". Ein Artikel darin (Schuhkarton) komplett zerdrückt. Hat man denen ins Gehirn geschissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. November 2020)

urban_overload schrieb:


> So, Retourpaket gerade wieder bei mir angekommen. "Nachverpackt". Ein Artikel darin (Schuhkarton) komplett zerdrückt. Hat man denen ins Gehirn geschissen?



Da ist die Frage, wem ins Gehirn geschissen wurde. Bike24 oder DHL ?


----------



## urban_overload (24. November 2020)

Auch wieder wahr, ja.


----------



## san_andreas (24. November 2020)

Ich würde halt bike24 nochmal kontaktieren und die Situation beschreiben. Die sind eigentlich schon ok !


----------



## nightwolf (26. November 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Der Sendungsverfolgung würde ich nicht vertrauen.


Ja das stimmt, ich hatte im Fruehjahr auch mal ein Paket, das laut Tracking auf dem Weg *zurueck* zum Absender war ... aber es ist dann _(relativ normal, nur ueber Umwege und einen Tag laenger unterwegs als im optimalen Falle)_ *doch* bei mir angekommen. Die komischen Falschinfos blieben im Tracking bis zuletzt.

Was anderes, weswegen ich diesen Thread aufgeklappt hatte ...
Bei mir funktionierte heute die Bike-Components Seite nicht mehr: Kein Rollen mit dem Mausrad mehr moeglich und auch kein Balken zum hoch-runter-ziehen mehr an der Seite.
Hintergrund war, wie sich herausstellte, dass da so eine Cookie-Hexe auftreten wollte, und man ihr erlauben musste, Cookies zu setzen. Die Cookie-Hexe wurde aber vom Adblocker ausgesperrt. Also musste ich den zwischenzeitlich mal deaktivieren, damit die Cookie-Hexe (Bild) ihren Spruch aufsagen und  ihren 'passt scho' Mausklick bekommen konnte


----------



## san_andreas (26. November 2020)

Bike24...gestern bestellt...laut Tracking heute Lieferung ! Top !


----------



## nightwolf (26. November 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Da ist die Frage, wem ins Gehirn geschissen wurde. Bike24 oder DHL ?


Oder ... naja kann ja nicht sein ... so ein netter und weltoffener junger Mann 🤣


----------



## Newmi (26. November 2020)

@nightwolf 
Danke für den Tip mit BC. 👍
Hatte mich seit gestern Abend auch beschäftigt!


----------



## nightwolf (26. November 2020)

Dachte mir schon, ich bin vermutlich nicht der einzige 😆


----------



## urban_overload (26. November 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Oder ... naja kann ja nicht sein ... so ein netter und weltoffener junger Mann 🤣


Stimmt. Kann nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (26. November 2020)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Stimmt. Kann nicht sein.


😝 🤣 

Nein, unmoeglich, jedes zweite Wort von Dir ist f*ck aber ins Hirn geschissen haben sie nicht Dir sondern den anderen


----------



## urban_overload (26. November 2020)

Geh wieder spielen.


----------



## nightwolf (26. November 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Da ist die Frage, wem ins Gehirn geschissen wurde. Bike24 oder DHL ?


Inzwischen geklaert, die Antwort ist weder - noch


----------



## urban_overload (26. November 2020)

Bist du bei dir fündig geworden?


----------



## danimaniac (26. November 2020)

kleine Statusmeldung: BMO braucht momentan über 24h zum Verpacken/Versenden.
Im Gegensatz war bike24 das ganze Jahr über bei mir immer innerhalb von 12h fertig mit Verpacken. DHL holt aber anscheinend nur alle paar Tage ab, so kommt es mir jedenfalls vor. (Seit April 7 Bestellungen... :-D )


----------



## Daniel1893 (27. November 2020)

Heute um 3 Uhr bei bike24 bestellt und um 7 die Versandbenachrichtigung (Hermes) erhalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s3pp3l (27. November 2020)

urban_overload schrieb:


> So, Retourpaket gerade wieder bei mir angekommen. "Nachverpackt". Ein Artikel darin (Schuhkarton) komplett zerdrückt. Hat man denen ins Gehirn geschissen?


"Nachverpackt" bei DHL hieß bei mir mal, dass in einem Karton nur noch 1/4 der bestellten Waren drin war ...


----------



## Tom33 (27. November 2020)

Schneller Versand ist nicht alles - auch wenn es jetzt mit Hermes einen Tag länger dauert. Findet irgendjemand auf der Bike24 Seite eine Email oder ein Kontaktformular? Ich drehe mich da nur im Kreis...


----------



## danimaniac (27. November 2020)

Service E-Mails habe ich mit denen über [email protected] ausgetauscht.

Es gibt auch ein Kontaktformular, dafür muss man da einfach irgendwas anklicken, unten geht das Formular dann auf.


----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2020)

Bike24...gestern Mittag bestellt, heute Mittag mit DHL geliefert...top !
Große Pakete kommen wohl mit DHL.


----------



## Tom33 (27. November 2020)

gefunden habe ich nichts, bin immer wieder in der FAQ gelandet... Aber vmtl wegen BF etwas mehr los als sonst, also Geduld


----------



## OneTrustMan (28. November 2020)

Bike24 = TOP.
Bestellt und nächsten Tag geliefert trotz 700km Distanz.

R2 Bike = Super
4 Tage Lieferzeit.

Bike-Components = Flop ( wie immer )
Extra wieder darauf geachtet das Artikel ja als "*Lagernd*" gelistet werden nur um 5 Tage später ne Email zu erhalten mit "*Upsi doch nicht lieferbar, vielleicht wird es Mitte Januar was*"
Hab die Sachen storniert die nicht lieferbar waren und bekomme den Rest hoffentlich bald.


----------



## danimaniac (28. November 2020)

Hab die selben Erfahrungen.

Ergänzend
Bmo: geliefert nach 3 Tagen
Rose war auch schnell, ähnlich.. Ist aber schon länger her.


----------



## nightwolf (28. November 2020)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> (...) Bike-Components = Flop ( wie immer ) (...)


Ich muss BC in Schutz nehmen.
Ich hab fuer einen Nachbarn und mich bestellt vor zwei Wochen.
Freitag Morgen eingebucht, Samstag Mittag war alles in der Packstation.

Dass irgendwas als 'lagernd' angezeigt wird und dann am Ende eben doch weg ist, bis man ausgecheckt hat - das faellt unter die Kategorie 'es kann einen auch der Blitz beim Sch... treffen' 😆


----------



## OneTrustMan (28. November 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Dass irgendwas als 'lagernd' angezeigt wird und dann am Ende eben doch weg ist, bis man ausgecheckt hat - das faellt unter die Kategorie 'es kann einen auch der Blitz beim Sch... treffen' 😆


Schon klar.
Aber ich habe in den letzten 3 Jahren 10 mal bei BC bestellt und nur 2 mal wurde tatsächlich sofort geliefert.
Bei allen anderen Bestellungen musste ich für angebliche "Artikel auf Lager" dann Wochen warten.

Das ist mir einfach zu sehr Blitz beim Scheißen


----------



## san_andreas (28. November 2020)

Hatte bei BC wohl immer Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (28. November 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hatte bei BC wohl immer Glück.


Offensichtlich trifft das auch auf mich zu 😁


----------



## urban_overload (28. November 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Offensichtlich trifft das auch auf mich zu 😁


+1


----------



## Orby (28. November 2020)

R2
aktuell 24-maximal 48 Stunden. Freitagvormittag bestellt, Samstag Dank DHL da. Andere Bestellung am nächsten Morgen nach Bestellung noch 3 Artikel hinzugefügt problemlos. Auch Retouren sind super schnell bearbeitet.

Bike 24
Mittwoch 21:30 bestellt, 22:30 Versandbenachrichtigung und Fr. 13:30 Paket da

BC
Montag 10:34 bestellt, 13:03 Paketausgang und Di 11:02 da.

Jetzt Teste ich gerade fahrrad.de. Versandkostenfrei und einige brauchbare Angebote. Sollen aber 5-6 Tage sein.

Entweder bessern sich meine Nebenhöhlen, die Klimaerwärmung nimmt gleich zu, oder ich mach Winterschlaf. Ansonsten wird der Monat sehr teuer 

Mist gerade wieder was entdeckt


----------



## k0p3 (30. November 2020)

Orby schrieb:


> Ansonsten wird der Monat sehr teuer



Don't panic
Der Monat ist bald rum. Was soll schon noch groß kommen?


----------



## Ximi (2. Dezember 2020)

Habe in letzter Zeit auch ein, zwei Bestellungen abgegeben mit den unterschiedlichsten Ergebnissen/Erfahrungen:

Pink Bike (USA) 2x Kalender und Krims Krams: Bestellung am 20.11.2020, Lieferung am 26.11.2020 (UPS). Einwandfrei. Gut, für die Versandkosten hätte man für die Zustellung vermutlich auch einen ambitionierten Triathleten nehmen können.   😂

CRC (GB) Bekleidung: Bestellung am 19.11.2020, Paket wurde mit 20.11.2020 dem Versender (Hermes) angekündigt, wurde auch schon bewegt, dümpelt seit 22.11.2020 bei irgendwelchen Versandzentren herum. Vermutlich als Pausensitzgelegenheit... 🤷‍♂️
EMP (DE) allerhand SchnickSchnack und Bekleidung: Bestellung am 25.11.2020, hat recht ambitioniert begonnen, dümpelt allerdings auch seit 28.11.2020 in irgendeinem Verteilungszentrum herum. 🤷‍♂️😳
Revolution Race (SWE): Bestellung am 27.11.2020, Stornierung der Bestellung durch Revolution Race 01.12.2020, bislang ohne Angabe von Gründen.
Anm.: Da es im Post - und Versandbereich vermutlich bis Weihnachten nicht besser wird, kaufe ich die Weihnachtsgeschenke bei uns vor Ort. Auch unter dem Aspekt, dass der Handel bei uns durch die Krise wirklich leidet.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Dezember 2020)

Bike24/Hermes:
Samstag Abend bestellt, Sonntag Versandbestätigung, laut Tracking Paket gestern um 21.44 Uhr (!) „zugestellt“, sprich Paket wohl vor die Haustüre gelegt.
Geklingelt wurde nicht...
Fazit: Paket verschwunden !
Fahndung durch Hermes läuft.


----------



## S-H-A (2. Dezember 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bike24/Hermes:
> Samstag Abend bestellt, Sonntag Versandbestätigung, laut Tracking Paket gestern um 21.44 Uhr (!) „zugestellt“, sprich Paket wohl vor die Haustüre gelegt.
> Geklingelt wurde nicht...
> Fazit: Paket verschwunden !
> Fahndung durch Hermes läuft.


Seit wann arbeitet Bike24 Sonntags? Denke da liegt ein Fehler im System vor, oder?


----------



## san_andreas (2. Dezember 2020)

Ne sorry, Versand war Samstags.
Hab schon mit Bike24 telefoniert, die kontaktieren jetzt Hermes.
Bike24 wollte die bestellte Ware sofort nochmal liefern, leider handelt es sich um einen ausverkauften Black-Friday-Artikel.


----------



## Downhillsocke (2. Dezember 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bike24/Hermes:
> Samstag Abend bestellt, Sonntag Versandbestätigung, laut Tracking Paket gestern um 21.44 Uhr (!) „zugestellt“, sprich Paket wohl vor die Haustüre gelegt.
> Geklingelt wurde nicht...
> Fazit: Paket verschwunden !
> Fahndung durch Hermes läuft.


Da kann Bike24 aber nichts dafür. Die Zusteller stellen immer mehr unmotiviertes und unqualifiziertes Personal ein. Sei froh, dass du keine Schusswaffen bestellt hast. Da wäre jetzt richtig Trouble.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (2. Dezember 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ne sorry, Versand war Samstags.
> Hab schon mit Bike24 telefoniert, die kontaktieren jetzt Hermes.
> Bike24 wollte die bestellte Ware sofort nochmal liefern, leider handelt es sich um einen ausverkauften Black-Friday-Artikel.


Na super. Murphys Law.


----------



## danimaniac (2. Dezember 2020)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Da kann Bike24 aber nichts dafür. Die Zusteller stellen immer mehr unmotiviertes und unqualifiziertes Personal ein. Sei froh, dass du keine Schusswaffen bestellt hast. Da wäre jetzt richtig Trouble.


Die ganze Zustellerei ist sooo billig und sooooo dermaßen beschissen bezahlt: Wo soll da Motivation und Qualifikation herkommen? Wenn da noch mit Hermes verschickt wird hat man gleich in die unterste Qualitätsschublade gegriffen.


----------



## Orby (2. Dezember 2020)

Ximi schrieb:


> CRC (GB) Bekleidung: Bestellung am 19.11.2020, Paket wurde mit 20.11.2020 dem Versender (Hermes) angekündigt, wurde auch schon bewegt, dümpelt seit 22.11.2020 bei irgendwelchen Versandzentren herum. Vermutlich als Pausensitzgelegenheit... 🤷‍♂️


CRC hält seit letzten Jahr bei mir den traurigen Rekord. 7 Wochen für einen Rahmen. 
Laut trustpilot geht bei CRC öfters was auf dem Transportweg verloren. 

@san_andreas war damals auch der letzten Rahmen bei mir wo auffindbar bar. Fühle mir dir.


----------



## Flo7 (2. Dezember 2020)

Bei CRC warte ich auch schon seit 1 1/2 Wochen...


----------



## Ximi (2. Dezember 2020)

Orby schrieb:


> CRC hält seit letzten Jahr bei mir den traurigen Rekord. 7 Wochen für einen Rahmen.
> ...


Du machst mir gerade a bissl Angst. Ist zwar nichts Essentielles dabei, aber DAS muss ja nicht sein.


----------



## Ximi (3. Dezember 2020)

Ximi schrieb:


> Habe in letzter Zeit auch ein, zwei Bestellungen abgegeben mit den unterschiedlichsten Ergebnissen/Erfahrungen:
> 
> CRC (GB) Bekleidung: Bestellung am 19.11.2020, Paket wurde mit 20.11.2020 dem Versender (Hermes) angekündigt, wurde auch schon bewegt, dümpelt seit 22.11.2020 bei irgendwelchen Versandzentren herum. Vermutlich als Pausensitzgelegenheit... 🤷‍♂️
> EMP (DE) allerhand SchnickSchnack und Bekleidung: Bestellung am 25.11.2020, hat recht ambitioniert begonnen, dümpelt allerdings auch seit 28.11.2020 in irgendeinem Verteilungszentrum herum. 🤷‍♂️😳
> Revolution Race (SWE): Bestellung am 27.11.2020, Stornierung der Bestellung durch Revolution Race 01.12.2020, bislang ohne Angabe von Gründen.


Update mit heute:
CRC und EMP heute geliefert, Revolution Race hat sich noch nicht geäußert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (3. Dezember 2020)

Ich glaube so langsam haut der Blackfriday/week/irgendwas-Effekt rein. Die in der letzen Woche bestellten Sachen bei r2Bike sind noch nicht mal verschickt.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Dezember 2020)

Habe Montag Abend bei r2 bestellt, war heute Mittag da.


----------



## Downhillsocke (3. Dezember 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Habe Montag Abend bei r2 bestellt, war heute Mittag da.


Okay, unschön. Ich hatte am letzte Woche nur Lagerware bestellt und auch gleich mit PayPal bezahlt. Habe man nachgehakt.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Dezember 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ne sorry, Versand war Samstags.
> Hab schon mit Bike24 telefoniert, die kontaktieren jetzt Hermes.
> Bike24 wollte die bestellte Ware sofort nochmal liefern, leider handelt es sich um einen ausverkauften Black-Friday-Artikel.



Update:
Jacke ist da !
Paket war bei einem Nachbarn, wurde ohne Nachricht nachts vor die Haustür gelegt.


----------



## metalbks (3. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir aktuell bei Bike24 ähnlich. 

Warte seit Montag auf zwei "verschickte" Pakete. Diese sind noch nichtmal abgeholt worden bei den Jungs.

Gestern nochmal was kleines bestellt. Heute geliefert. 

Kapier ich nicht...ist halt so.


----------



## Newmi (3. Dezember 2020)

Bei Bike24 war’s bei mir ähnlich.
Letzten Freitag die Versandbestätigung bekommen, aber das Paket ging erst Mittwoch raus.
Kein Plan, ob es an Hermes liegt oder Bike24.


----------



## S-H-A (3. Dezember 2020)

Mit Bike24 lief bei mir wieder 2 Mal alles perfekt. Mit DHL.


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Dezember 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Offensichtlich trifft das auch auf mich zu 😁


Bike components wurde aber definitiv schlechter. Bike24 verschickt bei mir meistens am selben Tag. R2 Bike eigtl auch.


----------



## nightwolf (5. Dezember 2020)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> (...) Bike24 verschickt bei mir meistens am selben Tag. (...)


Sowas sind IMHO einfach 'Serienschwankungen'.
Das Versprechen, alles lagerfaehige bei Bestellung vor 15:00 noch am selben Tag abzuschicken, hat bike24 von drei Versuchen bisher nur *einmal* eingehalten - und ich war nicht mal knapp vor 15:00, sondern einmal war es grad mal 9:30 Uhr als ich die Bestellung aufgegeben habe.


----------



## S-H-A (5. Dezember 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Sowas sind IMHO einfach 'Serienschwankungen'.
> Das Versprechen, alles lagerfaehige bei Bestellung vor 15:00 noch am selben Tag abzuschicken, hat bike24 von drei Versuchen bisher nur *einmal* eingehalten - und ich war nicht mal knapp vor 15:00, sondern einmal war es grad mal 9:30 Uhr als ich die Bestellung aufgegeben habe.


 Bei mir in den meisten Fällen. Und da rede ich von vielen, wirklich sehr vielen Bestellungen. Denke zu 80% schaffen die das. Seit diesem Jahr aus bekannten Gründen gab es Ausnahmen. Aber wirklich nur Ausnahmen. Vor Corona waren die nahe an 100%.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Ink (5. Dezember 2020)

.


----------



## Mountain77 (5. Dezember 2020)

Suunto, innerhalb 24 Stunden Finnland - Zielort in NRW 》 Respekt DHL!


----------



## s3pp3l (5. Dezember 2020)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Suunto, innerhalb 24 Stunden Finnland - Zielort in NRW 》 Respekt DHL!


wundert mich nicht,... bei uns im Wohngebiet fahren die glaube ich mit allen Transportern rum, die sie kaufen konnten. Amazon ebenso ... der Wahnsinn!


----------



## LarsLangfinger (5. Dezember 2020)

Gestern vormittag (11 Uhr ca.) auch was auf Amazon bestellt, heute Vormittag ca. 9 Uhr gekommen. Irre. Warte aber noch auf ein Paket aus Bozen per UPS. Versand am 30.11, sollte eigentlich gestern kommen - bisher nix.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (7. Dezember 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> wundert mich nicht,... bei uns im Wohngebiet fahren die glaube ich mit allen Transportern rum, die sie kaufen konnten. Amazon ebenso ... der Wahnsinn!



Bei mir ebenfalls nach Österreich! Wobei die mit DHL Express schicken - Gefühlt ist das ein ganz anderes Level. Der Zusteller wollte mir das Paket extra hinterhertragen weil ich nicht zu Hause war ;-)


----------



## DennisDuisburg (7. Dezember 2020)

BC am Freitag gegen 18:00uhr bestellt , Samstag Versandmitteilung , heute in Zustellung.
in letzter Zeit viel bei BC und Bike24 geordert , immer in Max 48h (wenn in der Woche bestellt) zugestellt. Wurde bisher auch alles mit DHL geliefert.


----------



## icebreaker (7. Dezember 2020)

BC bessert sich wieder. Donnerstag bestellt und Samstag geliefert. Schneller als DHL seinen Paketstatus geändert hat. Zustellung obwohl noch nicht mal in Fahrzeug geladen


----------



## Janosch23 (9. Dezember 2020)

Vor Wochen bei Wiggle ein Lefty LR Carbon im Angebot bestellt, Lieferung aus UK war zeitlich ok, aber leider das falsche LR (zwar Carbon, aber keine Lefty Nabe). Online Rücksendeprozess geht erstmal nur per Selbstzahlung DPD. Also Mail geschrieben und relativ zügig einen Rücksendebeleg bekommen. Aber man muss ja auch immer an irgendeine Annahmestelle für DPD, was auf dem Land auch mal 15-30 Km Fahrerei sein kann ... 
Laut Online Shop Wiggle, war das eigentlich bestellte LR dann plötzlich nicht mehr verfügbar, aber wenigstens die Kohle kam schnell wieder zurück.
Gleiches Spiel dann etwas später mit CRC (ist ja auch Wiggle, soweit ich weiß). Wieder das Carbon LR für Lefty bestellt und dann erstmal zwei Wochen gewartet. Statusmeldung Hermes war bereits einen Tag nach der Bestellung auf "wir habens, kann los gehen", aber egal, ist ja nicht überlebenswichtig ...
Dann kam das UK Paket irgendwann und siehe da, wieder ein falsches LR. Diesmal zwar eine Lefty Version, aber in Alu Ausführung ... 
Jetzt warte ich noch auf einen Rücksendebeleg, weil natürlich auch bei CRC die Online Retoure erstmal Selbstzahler ist. Per Mail wollte man Fotos (?) und eine Beschreibung (??) um dann irgendwas mit dem Lager abzuklären - was ich als Kunde der bereits bezahlt hat damit zu tun habe, haben sie mir nicht beantworten können. Also hoffe ich einfach auf die baldige Einsicht, dass einfach der falschen Artikel an den Kunden verschickt wurde und "erlaubt wird" das Teil auf deren Kosten wieder zurück zu schicken ... (wieder DPD ectpp ...)
Soweit mein Bericht zu Wiggle/CRC UK


----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2020)

BC...Sonntag und Montag bestellt...heute mit DHL geliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (10. Dezember 2020)

DHL hat grad fuer eine Retoure vom Wochenende (Einlieferung in Packstation) bis zur Zustellung Mo-Di-Mi-Do gebraucht. 
Montag gar nicht abgeholt aus der Packstation, dann Donnerstag frueh zugestellt.


----------



## luftschaukel (14. Dezember 2020)

Hatte letzte Woche Montag ein Rad nach Luxemburg verschickt mit DHL. Samstag wurde es zugestellt.

Samstag bei Maciag Offroad was bestellt, Zustellung Morgen
Samstag bei BMO und R2 Bike bestellt, Zustellung am Mittwoch (hoffentlich)
Sonntag bei Riders-Store bestellt, bis jetzt keine Versandbenachrichtigung


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Dezember 2020)

Man möge mir meine Offtopic-Frage bitte verzeihen:

Wollte bei fahrrad.de bestellen und in eine Packstation liefern lassen. Lieferung an Packstation ausgewählt, Packstation ausgesucht und Bestellung aufgegeben. In der Bestätigung fehlten bei der Lieferadresse sowohl meine Postnummer als auch die Packstationsnummer (dafür waren Straße und Hausnumer der Packstation angegeben, was dort beides nichts zu suchen hat). Also storniert (ging zum Glück problemlos) und noch einmal bestellt. Dieses Mal eine andere Packstation in der Nähe ausgewählt, genau auf die Angaben geachtet, bis zum letzten Schritt durchgekämpft und dieses Mal fehlte wieder etwas (Post- oder Packstationsnummer; hinzufügen kann man das nicht). Hab' dann zur Sicherheit doch meine eigene Adresse angegeben.
Die Frage: Weiß jemand aus eigener Erfahrung, ob das bei fahrrad.de trotzdem funktioniert, weil bspw. einfach nicht alles angezeigt wird?
Andere Händler kriegen das besser hin.


----------



## _Olli (16. Dezember 2020)

bei R2 heut(16.12.2020) kurz vor 12uhr bestellt.
als versand um 16:32uhr gemeldet


----------



## luftschaukel (16. Dezember 2020)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Hatte letzte Woche Montag ein Rad nach Luxemburg verschickt mit DHL. Samstag wurde es zugestellt.
> 
> Samstag bei Maciag Offroad was bestellt, Zustellung Morgen
> Samstag bei BMO und R2 Bike bestellt, Zustellung am Mittwoch (hoffentlich)
> Sonntag bei Riders-Store bestellt, bis jetzt keine Versandbenachrichtigung


Maciag -> zustellung Montag
BMO, R2 und Riders Store -> Zustellung heute!

Top würde ich sagen!


----------



## _Olli (17. Dezember 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> bei R2 heut(16.12.2020) kurz vor 12uhr bestellt.
> als versand um 16:32uhr gemeldet


wäre heut kurz nach 10uhr da gewesen - wenn nicht dhl meint das nachnahme nur an eine filiale geht. und somit erst am freitag ab 11 uhr geholt werden kann.

was bitte macht es für ein unterschied ob ich das geld passend dem dhl mensch zu werfe und er mir das paket oder ob ich in eine kleine filiale gehe wo ich anderen menschen begegne die vielleicht ni mal abstand halten.

vorkasse/PP pakete werden übergeben an der tür, was der selbe "aufwand" wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (17. Dezember 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> wäre heut kurz nach 10uhr da gewesen - wenn nicht dhl meint das nachnahme nur an eine filiale geht. und somit erst am freitag ab 11 uhr geholt werden kann.
> 
> was bitte macht es für ein unterschied ob ich das geld passend dem dhl mensch zu werfe und er mir das paket oder ob ich in eine kleine filiale gehe wo ich anderen menschen begegne die vielleicht ni mal abstand halten.
> 
> vorkasse/PP pakete werden übergeben an der tür, was der selbe "aufwand" wäre.



Vlt geht es um die kontaktlose Zustellung wegen Corona und die ist bei Nachnahme nicht möglich?


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Dezember 2020)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Man möge mir meine Offtopic-Frage bitte verzeihen:
> 
> Wollte bei fahrrad.de bestellen und in eine Packstation liefern lassen. Lieferung an Packstation ausgewählt, Packstation ausgesucht und Bestellung aufgegeben. In der Bestätigung fehlten bei der Lieferadresse sowohl meine Postnummer als auch die Packstationsnummer (dafür waren Straße und Hausnumer der Packstation angegeben, was dort beides nichts zu suchen hat). Also storniert (ging zum Glück problemlos) und noch einmal bestellt. Dieses Mal eine andere Packstation in der Nähe ausgewählt, genau auf die Angaben geachtet, bis zum letzten Schritt durchgekämpft und dieses Mal fehlte wieder etwas (Post- oder Packstationsnummer; hinzufügen kann man das nicht). Hab' dann zur Sicherheit doch meine eigene Adresse angegeben.
> Die Frage: Weiß jemand aus eigener Erfahrung, ob das bei fahrrad.de trotzdem funktioniert, weil bspw. einfach nicht alles angezeigt wird?
> Andere Händler kriegen das besser hin.


Vor 2 Tagen bestellt und noch nicht versendet


----------



## me72 (17. Dezember 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> wäre heut kurz nach 10uhr da gewesen - wenn nicht dhl meint das nachnahme nur an eine filiale geht. und somit erst am freitag ab 11 uhr geholt werden kann.
> 
> was bitte macht es für ein unterschied ob ich das geld passend dem dhl mensch zu werfe und er mir das paket oder ob ich in eine kleine filiale gehe wo ich anderen menschen begegne die vielleicht ni mal abstand halten.
> 
> vorkasse/PP pakete werden übergeben an der tür, was der selbe "aufwand" wäre.





Flo7 schrieb:


> Vlt geht es um die kontaktlose Zustellung wegen Corona und die ist bei Nachnahme nicht möglich?



Ja, ich denke, darum geht es.

Hatte demletzt Ärger mit einer Lieferung von AliExpress: da wurde vom Händler eine Sendung anscheinend per Einschreiben verschickt (hatte ich auch noch nie, ist aber ein anderes Thema). Jedenfalls hab ich irgendwann mal im Tracking nachgeschaut und gesehen, dass das Paket laut DHL nicht zugestellt werden konnte und daher wieder auf dem Weg zurück nach China war. Hab dann direkt bei DHL angerufen und nachgefragt, denn dank Corona bin ich schon seit einiger Zeit im Homeoffice und daher recht zuverlässig anwesend, wenn DHL bei uns vorbeikommt. Am Telefon sagte man mir dann genau das: die Sendung wurde als Einschreiben verschickt, DHL darf aber z.Z. wegen Corona nur kontaktlos zustellen, daher ging die Sendung dann direkt in eine Filiale wo ich sie dann leider nicht rechtzeitig abgeholt hatte - weil der DHL-Bote mir leider keinen Zettel in den Briefkasten geworfen hatte, auf dem draufstand, dass ich eine Sendung in der Filiale abholen sollte. Anyway, das Paket ging wieder zurück und warum der Bote mir keine Info in den Briefkasten geworfen hatte wussten sie im Callcenter natürlich auch nicht. 

Aber das Fazit aus meiner langen Geschichte: ja, das hängt mit dem kontaktlosem Zustellen in Zeiten von Corona zusammen.


----------



## _Olli (17. Dezember 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Vlt geht es um die kontaktlose Zustellung wegen Corona und die ist bei Nachnahme nicht möglich?


wie machst du das wenn du was per vorkasse/PP bestellst. du kein ablageort hast.... es wird dir das paket übergeben. und das ist nichts anderes bei nachnahme. zusteller stellen paket auf den boden du nimmst es auf. das geht ganz genauso bei nachnahme zu machen. (steht ja nicht aus spass geld soll passend sein)


----------



## Orby (17. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir ganz unterschiedliche Situationen gerade

Maciag Sonntag bestellt, Dienstag da  

Bike-Discount Sonntag bestellt, Dienstag 22:13 Versandbenachrichtigung, aber laut Tracking nur angekündigt bisher. Post war heute da, also kein Fehler im System.  

R2 Bike Montag 23:42 bestellt, Dienstag 6:36 Versandbenachrichtigung  , Mittwoch da. Kein Tracking bei DHL 

Thema Rücksendungen aus der letzten Zeit. 
R2 und BC innerhalb 5 Werktagen 
Bike24 braucht da 2 Wochen und meine nicht so passende Fox Jacke bei Fuelcustoms ist seit 2 Wochen offen.


----------



## maggus75 (17. Dezember 2020)

Orby schrieb:


> Bike-Discount Sonntag bestellt, Dienstag 22:13 Versandbenachrichtigung, aber laut Tracking nur angekündigt bisher. Post war heute da, also kein Fehler im System.


Bei mir genau das selbe. Sonntag ne größere Bestellung getätigt bei BIKE DISCOUNT, Dienstag Versandbenachrichtigung, seitdem nur "angekündigt". (wähle immer DHL)


Gleiches beim Lager-Restposten Store vom Cube Werk bei eBay. Einen Satz Felgenringe bestellt am Sonntag, Montag Sendung angekündigt, seitdem tote Hose (die haben immer UPS).



Ich meine, ist auch irgendwo klar... Sonntag die Ankündigung, dass alles zumacht. Alle, die jetzt vor Weihnachten noch in die Geschäfte wollten, haben online bestellt oder bestellen online. Denke das ist jetzt noch schlimmer als im ersten Lockdown wg. Weihnachten. Gottseidank besorgen wir die Sachen für die Kinder immer schon im November und unter den Erwachsenen schenken wir uns eh nix, macht es für alle extrem stressfreier. Jetzt im Lockdown umso mehr  .


----------



## Blaubarschbub (17. Dezember 2020)

Letzten Sonntag bei PlanetX Reifen bestellt - heute gekommen 
Hatte ich erst im Januar 2021 erwartet


----------



## Flo7 (17. Dezember 2020)

Lieferung nach Österreich:

Bike-Components: Montag mittag bestellt- heute gekommen 

Bike24: Sonntag bestellt und ich warte noch drauf


----------



## Orby (17. Dezember 2020)

maggus75 schrieb:


> Bei mir genau das selbe. Sonntag ne größere Bestellung getätigt bei BIKE DISCOUNT, Dienstag Versandbenachrichtigung, seitdem nur "angekündigt". (wähle immer DHL)


BC seit Mittwoch elektronisch angekündigt und passiert nichts. 
Hab was ganz anderes noch bestellt, seit Montag 19 Uhr die gleiche Meldung. 
Glaube es ist DHL. Wähle es auch immer und bisher immer problemlos. Wobei ja Maciag auch mit DHL super geliefert hat. 

Ich werde trotzdem auch immer DHL wählen. DPD und GLS waren schon so oft da und ich angeblich nicht  Die schaffen sogar nicht angetroffen zu schreiben obwohl Ablageort hinterlegt ist


----------



## heliusdh (18. Dezember 2020)

BC gestern bestellt, heute in Zustellung
BD gestern bestellt, noch keine weiteren Info´s was kurz vor Weihnachten auch ok ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Dezember 2020)

Habe in letzter Zeit bei BC, BD, R2-Bike und Bike24 bestellt. Aus meiner Sicht alles wieder normal.
Muss sagen, dass sowohl DPD als auch DHL und Hermes jeweils alles beanstandungslos erledigt haben.

Dass jetzt das übermäßige Bestellaufkommen im Weihnachtsgeschäft Laufzeiten ggf. etwas verlängert, so dass ein Paket mal einen Tag später ankommt als ursprünglich angekündigt, sehe ich als völlig normal an. Wenn ich schon sehe, wie der DPD-Bote die Treppen hochsprintet und wieder runter rennt, kann ich mir vorstellen, was die armen Kerle gerade leisten müssen. Hab das früher selber mal ne Weile für DHL gemacht, und in der Weihnachtszeit war man gleich mal paar Stunden länger unterwegs als sonst. Da habe ich teils gegen halb sechs angefangen und war erst gegen 16:30/17 Uhr fertig (klar, als Aushilfe hat man natürlich nicht die gleiche Routine wie ein Stammzusteller, aber wenn ich normalerweise gegen 13:30/14 Uhr fertig war, sieht man die Relation.


----------



## fexbru (18. Dezember 2020)

R2 war bei mir heute wieder genial, gestern um 22 Uhr ein Paket mit 4 Teilen bestellt, heute morgen um 7 Uhr war die Versandbenachrichtigung raus


----------



## s3pp3l (18. Dezember 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Habe in letzter Zeit bei BC, BD, R2-Bike und Bike24 bestellt. Aus meiner Sicht alles wieder normal.


Ja, was die Lieferzeiten angeht. Ansonsten hat BC schon nen kleinen Corona-Bonus on top ... und die Lager sind halt leer. Shoppen macht keinen Spaß, Ersatzteile bestellen geht klar.


----------



## nightwolf (23. Dezember 2020)

Die Insulaner sind isoliert
DHL sagt:


----------



## maggus75 (23. Dezember 2020)

Also nachdem meine BikeDiscount Bestellung letzte Woche 5 Tage gedauert hat, dachte ich auch erst, es liegt an DHL und dem übermäßigen Aufkommen wg. des Lockdowns und Weihnachten. 

Scheinen aber wohl die Shops selber zu sein (Maßnahmen im Betrieb wg. Corona / Urlaubssituation / usw.).

Hab Dienstag früh um 2 Uhr bei CNC Bike bestellt. Dienstag Mittag Versandbenachrichtigung, heute Mittwoch bei mir (DHL). Von Hamburg bis nach Bayern ist jetzt auch nicht gerade um die Ecke, trotzdem nur ein Tag. Hab eigentlich gedacht, das kommt eh erst nach Weihnachten.

Übers Wochenende was per UPS bekommen, das war auch am 2. Werktag nach Bestellung da.


Die Paketdienste funktionieren meiner Meinung nach trotz der Situation...


----------



## DennisDuisburg (23. Dezember 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> Ja, was die Lieferzeiten angeht. Ansonsten hat BC schon nen kleinen Corona-Bonus on top ...


deswegen hab ich dort auch zuletzt immer wieder den Preisalert genutzt. Wurde auch jedesmal akzeptiert. Teils waren es bis zu 25€ unterschied.


----------



## heliusdh (23. Dezember 2020)

BC und Preisalert klappt bei mir immer. Zuletzt wurde eine ZEB um 90€ reduziert, da ein anderer Shop die günstiger angeboten hat. 
Letzte Woche Donnerstag bestellt und Freitag war die Gabel da.

BD hat etwas länger gedauert, da lag es aber an DPD. Das Paket hat Kreise um Koblenz gedreht und kommt heute an. Versendet wurde es letzte Woche Donnerstag. BD kann da nichts für


----------



## a.nienie (23. Dezember 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Die Insulaner sind isoliert
> DHL sagt:
> Anhang anzeigen 1174188


bin mal gespannt, wo meine GB bestellung ist bzw. bleibt ;-)
ist zum glück nur ein hardcover und nicht eilig.


----------



## nightwolf (23. Dezember 2020)

Meine Frau ist erleichtert, ihre 🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷 Lieferung ist da, kam aber natuerlich auch nicht aus UK 🤣 
Dieses Paket hatte einen Tag in der Zustellbasis auf ein Auslieferungsfahrzeug warten muessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denni1111 (23. Dezember 2020)

Gestern bei CRC in England bestellt um 12:16.

Heute um 12:15 bei mir per DHL Express angekommen. 

Versand war kostenfrei.


----------



## san_andreas (23. Dezember 2020)

Freitag nachts bei Probikeshop bestellt, gestern Mittag war’s da mit DHL.


----------



## EarlyUp (23. Dezember 2020)

Denni1111 schrieb:


> Gestern bei CRC in England bestellt um 12:16.
> 
> Heute um 12:15 bei mir per DHL Express angekommen.
> 
> Versand war kostenfrei.


DHL Express funktioniert je nach Servicecode weiterhin, weil diese Pakete mit dem Flugzeug von oder auf die Insel kommen.


----------



## Swordfish19 (23. Dezember 2020)

meine beiden letzten Bestellungen bei R2Bike gingen voll daneben, einmal 7 bzw. 8 Werktage gewartet, bis es ankam. Hatte nach ein paar Tagen versucht dort anzurufen um vorsichtig nachzufragen, da ich es von R2Bike gar nicht gewohnt war, aber war nur Bandansagedienst, dass wegen Corona usw. nur Anfragen per Email beantwortet werden. Dann freundliche Mail geschrieben, lapidar Rückmeldung, wird morgen versendet.
Dann nochmal eine Bestellung mit Gutschein grösser 100€. Lässt sich im Shop immer noch nicht einlösen, muss man immer noch Email schreiben und dann wird es einem im Nachhinein wieder zurück erstattet.

zja mein Fazit: bin mit R2 durch, seit dem bestelle ich nur noch bei Bike Components oder Bike Discount, für mich gefühlt unkomplizierter und zuverlässiger


----------



## san_andreas (23. Dezember 2020)

Hab‘ neulich bei R2 bestellt...ohne Probleme.


----------



## Flo7 (24. Dezember 2020)

Bei Chainreaction dürfte jetzt DHL Express immer dabei sein, dafür ist der Versand erst ab  99€ Gratis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. Dezember 2020)

Montag bei Garbaruk in Polen bestellt...heute war das Packerl mit DHL da. DHL ist echt schnell zur Zeit !


----------



## Dr_Ink (24. Dezember 2020)

.


----------



## san_andreas (24. Dezember 2020)

Versandort ist Krakau, Polen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Dezember 2020)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer die haben ihren Sitz in Kiew, Ukraine.
> Sind  die umgezogen?


Ja, die sind irgendwann umgezogen.


----------



## nightwolf (30. Dezember 2020)

Laeuft aktuell alles recht geschmeidig.
Smartphone Kleinkram per Briefpost von gestern auf heute.
Fahrradteile Kleinkram am 22. (vermutlich erst abends, genau kann ich das nicht mehr sagen) bestellt, Buecher/Warensendung, gestern 29. angekommen.
Spritzschutzlappen fuers Schutzblech, haette ein Freund von mir sogar vor Ort gekauft, wenn es dann auf Lager gewesen waere.
Diverse Teile aus CHN ueber die Feiertage bestellt, sind teilweise schon im Flieger. 
Mal schau ob es eins bis zum 05. Januar zu mir schafft, am 06. (Vierschanzentournee Bischofshofen Feiertag) muss ich wieder ins Arbeits-Exil abreisen. Ist aber nix Dringliches dabei.


----------



## Cycliste17 (30. Dezember 2020)

Kurz vor Weihnachten beim Blumenladen in Bocholt bestellt. Einige Teile wären nach Weihnachten lieferbar gewesen. Jetzt, ein 16 Z. Ritzel auf April 21 verschoben! Das wird noch lustig nächstes Jahr. 
Die Logistiker haben eigentlich ganz schnell reagiert. Zukünftig hängt es dann an der Produktion und den leeren Lagern.


----------



## luftschaukel (30. Dezember 2020)

der genante Blumemladen hat eine Lieferzeit von 48Wochen für eine Shimano Bremsleitung! 
Fetzt! 
Nicht! 

Hab diese dann bei BC bestellt, diese soll mir lt DHL am 1.1. zugestellt werden.
Schauen wir mal.....


----------



## Dr_Ink (30. Dezember 2020)

.


----------



## Xyz79 (30. Dezember 2020)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> der genante Blumemladen hat eine Lieferzeit von 48Wochen für eine Shimano Bremsleitung!
> Fetzt!
> Nicht!
> 
> ...


Was sollen die machen wenn die keine auf Lager haben und nichts nachkommt? Da kann der Blumenladen auch nix machen. 
bc hatte dann wohl noch welche auf Lager.


----------



## baschner (31. Dezember 2020)

Meine Erfahrungaus dem letzen halben Jahr an Bestellungen gibt folgendes Ranking:
1. Bike 24
2. Bike Discount
3. Bike Components

Bike 24 hat nicht nur in Sachen Preisen aufgeholt, sondern auch in Zeit von Bestellung bis Auslieferung.
(Vor etwa einem Jahr hätten b24 und BC möglicherweise die Plätze vertauscht!)

Mir fiel für meine gekauften Artikel immer mehr die höheren Preise von BC auf. Das war füher nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (31. Dezember 2020)

baschner schrieb:


> Mir fiel für meine gekauften Artikel immer mehr die höheren Preise von BC auf. Das war füher nicht so.


Im Supermarkt fiel mir das auch schon auf 😊


----------



## powstria (31. Dezember 2020)

baschner schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungaus dem letzen halben Jahr an Bestellungen gibt folgendes Ranking:
> 1. Bike 24
> 2. Bike Discount
> 3. Bike Components
> ...


Habe am Wochenende eine große Kleinteile-Bestellung bei Bike24 aufgegeben und es war letzten Endes deutlich günstiger als BMO mit 10% Gutschein. Versand ging die letzten Male auch immer sehr schnell bei beiden.


----------



## Xyz79 (31. Dezember 2020)

Bike24 versendet auch wieder mit DHL. Letzte Bestellung ging nur mit Herpes. 
Die aktuelle ist mit DHL unterwegs.


----------



## baschner (31. Dezember 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Bike24 versendet auch wieder mit DHL. Letzte Bestellung ging nur mit Herpes.
> Die aktuelle ist mit DHL unterwegs.


Bei mir leider gerade umgekehrt,  diesmal H statt DHL wie zuvor


----------



## Cycliste17 (31. Dezember 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Bike24 versendet auch wieder mit DHL. Letzte Bestellung ging nur mit Herpes.
> Die aktuelle ist mit DHL unterwegs.


Mit Herpes......?


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (31. Dezember 2020)

Mein Rating ist 

1. Bike-Discount und Bike24
2. Bike Components
3. ROSE

Platz 2 und 3 waren auch zuverlässig, aber wesentlich teurer.

Bei Bike-Discount habe ich sogar noch eine komplette SRAM GX Gruppe bekommen. Auch die Scheibenbremsen scheinen dort am günstigsten zu sein.


----------



## danimaniac (31. Dezember 2020)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Mit Herpes......?


Ja. Herpes der Götterbote. Schlimmer ist nur G_anz_ L_angsam und_ S_cheiße_


----------



## Xyz79 (31. Dezember 2020)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Mit Herpes......?


Bei Hermes bekomm ich immer Herpes.
Pakete ohne Abstellgenehmigung unters carport geworfen usw. Langsam,langsamer, Hermes.


----------



## powstria (31. Dezember 2020)

2021 wird es keine Fakeshops mit verlockenden Fake-Preisen mehr geben. Die Kriminalität ist immer am Zahn der Zeit.
2021 kommen Shops mit "zu gut um wahr zu sein"-Lieferzeiten und Produktverfügbarkeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (31. Dezember 2020)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Kurz vor Weihnachten beim Blumenladen in Bocholt bestellt. Einige Teile wären nach Weihnachten lieferbar gewesen. Jetzt, ein 16 Z. Ritzel auf April 21 verschoben! Das wird noch lustig nächstes Jahr.
> Die Logistiker haben eigentlich ganz schnell reagiert. Zukünftig hängt es dann an der Produktion und den leeren Lagern.


Heute kam dann doch noch ein Paket aus Bocholt! Ein riesiges Lob an den Roseversand 🍾😊!! Es fehlte nur das Ritzel, welches irgendwann nachgeliefert wird. Die wichtigsten Teile habe ich aber jetzt hier.

Mit den Paketdiensten habe ich wirklich Mitleid. Versucht mal täglich bis zu 230 Pakete loszuwerden. Die fahren hier noch spät abends herum. Bei mir stand auch einmal eins vor der Tür. Solange Alles hier ankommt, und nicht wegkommt, reicht mir das. Ich nehme auch viel für die Leute hier an die ich kenne. Die Fahrer kennen mich schon und klingeln fast täglich. Die 30 Sekunden Zeit habe ich noch.


----------



## Soundnew (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe in den letzten 2 Wochen 3 GLS Pakete bekommen. Die sind bei mir derzeit mit am zuverlässigsten.


----------



## Geißlein (31. Dezember 2020)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Ja. Herpes der Götterbote. Schlimmer ist nur G_anz_ L_angsam und_ S_cheiße_



Der Verein mit den 3 Buchstaben kannst in die Tonne treten.
Wenn mal was von denen geliefert wird, wird das Paket nur hinters Gartentürchen gestellt und auch bei Regen.
Kommt das nochmals vor, habe Ich das Paket nicht bekommen.


----------



## Fury (31. Dezember 2020)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Ja. Herpes der Götterbote. Schlimmer ist nur G_anz_ L_angsam und_ S_cheiße_


Schlimmer geht immer: DPD. Das sind die Volldeppen vor dem Herrn. 😑


----------



## Cycliste17 (31. Dezember 2020)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Der Verein mit den 3 Buchstaben kannst in die Tonne treten.


Kann die Zusteller verstehen. Wenn jemand so tut als würde er seine Angestellten bezahlen, tun die so als würden sie arbeiten. Der Leidende ist aber leider der Kunde und der Empfänger. Die Amis mit den 3 Buchstaben sind um Welten besser, allerdings auch teurer. Die stellen auch nicht jeden ein.


----------



## nightwolf (1. Januar 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> (...) Mit den Paketdiensten habe ich wirklich Mitleid. Versucht mal täglich bis zu 230 Pakete loszuwerden. Die fahren hier noch spät abends herum.  (...)


Ja, genau richtig.
Aus der Sesselpupserperspektive ist gut meckern.
Sollen sie es halt selber machen. Und besser. 

Frohes Neues noch 🍾


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (16. Januar 2021)

Bike components 
Gestern morgen bestellt, heute da


----------



## NunAuchDa (16. Januar 2021)

Bike 24 innerhalb von 24 Stunden.
R2 was Lagerware war auch innerhalb von 24 Stunden.
Bei R2 steht bei time cleats 1-3 Tage Lieferzeit aber stimmt nicht. Meine Bestellung ist seit 11 Tagen offen. 

R2 beantwortet Mails innerhalb 24 Stunden.


----------



## Light-Racer (16. Januar 2021)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Bike 24 innerhalb von 24 Stunden.
> R2 was Lagerware war auch innerhalb von 24 Stunden.
> Bei R2 steht bei time cleats 1-3 Tage Lieferzeit aber stimmt nicht. Meine Bestellung ist seit 11 Tagen offen.
> 
> R2 beantwortet Mails innerhalb 24 Stunden.


Lieferungen v. R2 waren bei mir auch immer flott da. Preise sind meist gut.

Nur meine Mail ist seit ein paar Tagen unbeantwortet.


----------



## Fury (16. Januar 2021)

Quasi Studie:

Donnerstag Abend (gleichzeitig) bestellt bei:
Bike24
r2
CNC

Emails am Freitag (da gings angeblich bei allen raus mit DHL:
Bike24 - kommt Samstag
r2 - kommt Montag 
CNC - kommt Dienstag 

Heute (Samstag)
Bike 24 - DHL schreibt: tut uns leid, Paket verspätet sich 
r2 - Paket ist da  
CNC - unverändert


----------



## NunAuchDa (16. Januar 2021)

Faszinierend. Bike24 und R2 kommt ja beides aus Dresden. Könnte höchstens sein das bei Bike24 zu spät abgeholt wurde und es dadurch nicht mehr in den Weitertransport ging


----------



## Fury (16. Januar 2021)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Faszinierend. Bike24 und R2 kommt ja beides aus Dresden. Könnte höchstens sein das bei Bike24 zu spät abgeholt wurde und es dadurch nicht mehr in den Weitertransport ging


Naja, ich hab von DHL eine email bekommen, dass das Paket von Bike24 am Samstag kommt.
Und DHL hat für r2 von Montag geschrieben.


----------



## xrated (18. Januar 2021)

Sieht bei Shimano derzeit wirklich so übel aus mit der Lieferbarkeit?


----------



## danimaniac (18. Januar 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Sieht bei Shimano derzeit wirklich so übel aus mit der Lieferbarkeit?


Nein. Die Zeiten sind sogar geschönt. (also... Vielleicht? Wer weiß das schon.)


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. Januar 2021)

Bei Nubuk eine Lupine Halterung für die Piko bestellt, da als vorrätig angegeben. 
War sie aber nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## esmirald_h (18. Januar 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Bei Nubuk eine Lupine Halterung für die Piko bestellt, da als vorrätig angegeben.
> War sie aber nicht mehr wirklich.


Bewertung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (18. Januar 2021)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Bewertung


Hätte ich sollen wohl mal eher lesen. 
Ich muß die noch mal kontaktieren, damit ich mein Geld (PayPal) wieder zurück bekomme...


----------



## anderson (19. Januar 2021)

Ich habe eine Curao 4 bei Rose bestellt, mit Lieferzeit 18 Wochen (konnte ja sein, dass es doch schneller geht...). Kurz drauf steht auf der HP Lieferzeit 6 Wochen. Ich habe nachgefragt, ob das auch für meine Bestellung gilt, bekam aber keine Antwort. Stattdessen nach ein paar Wochen eine Lieferzeit gemailt, bei mir sind es jetzt 11 Wochen. Da auf der HP immer noch 6 Wochen stand nachgefragt, nein, für mich gilt 11 Wochen. Ich habe storniert. Auf der HP steht jetzt LZ 5 Wochen  

Da soll man sich nicht verarscht fühlen...

Edit: Korrektur, es heist nicht Lieferzeit, sondern Verfügbarkeit


----------



## NunAuchDa (19. Januar 2021)

Du könntest ja neu bei Rose bestellen damit die kürzere Lieferzeit gilt


----------



## Cycliste17 (19. Januar 2021)

So isses nun jetzt. Rose und alle anderen verkaufen nur. Da sitzen keine Leute in den Hinterzimmern und schnitzen Fahrradteile. Wenn sie nichts bekommen, bekommt der Kunde auch nichts. Glaubt ihr denen macht es Spaß Kunden zu ärgern? Einfach mal weitersuchen und vielleicht doch mal den einen oder anderen Radladen aufsuchen. Vielleicht haben die noch einen Ladenhüter, den der Online-Shop längst verkauft hat.


----------



## CasterTroy (19. Januar 2021)

Weiss einer zwischenzeitlich die es um Hope steht? Die Händler scheinen ja sporadisch beliefert zu werden, eine Normalität im Sinne von Verfügbarkeit der Teile aber noch in (weiter?) ferne.

Grüße


----------



## Epic-Treter (19. Januar 2021)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Weiss einer zwischenzeitlich die es um Hope steht? Die Händler scheinen ja sporadisch beliefert zu werden, eine Normalität im Sinne von Verfügbarkeit der Teile aber noch in (weiter?) ferne.
> 
> Grüße



Frag mal in England, wie die mit ihrem Shutdown halten


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (19. Januar 2021)

Shutdown+Breite, eine Traumkombi


----------



## pro-wheels (20. Januar 2021)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Weiss einer zwischenzeitlich die es um Hope steht? Die Händler scheinen ja sporadisch beliefert zu werden, eine Normalität im Sinne von Verfügbarkeit der Teile aber noch in (weiter?) ferne.
> 
> Grüße


Das Problem ist nicht Hope sondern der Brexit. Es gibt massive Probleme an der Grenze. Versandunternehmen haben zum Teil den Service eingestellt. 
Vor März wird da nicht viel gehen


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Januar 2021)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht Hope sondern der Brexit. Es gibt massive Probleme an der Grenze. Versandunternehmen haben zum Teil den Service eingestellt.
> Vor März wird da nicht viel gehen


So schauts aus wobei Hope ja in UK Produziert  das sollte einfacher laufen 
Cotic zb bekommt eine großteil ihrer Rahmen aus Taiwan die sind dann nicht Made in UK was die Sache richtig kompliziert
Deswegen haben die ihren Verkauf in die EU eingestellt fürs erste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (20. Januar 2021)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht Hope sondern der Brexit. Es gibt massive Probleme an der Grenze. Versandunternehmen haben zum Teil den Service eingestellt.
> Vor März wird da nicht viel gehen


Das Problem bestand schon vorher. Hope kommt nach eigener Aussage nicht hinterher. Sehr große Nachfrage... 
Das Grenzproblem kommt da in den nächsten Wochen  dazu.


----------



## pro-wheels (20. Januar 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Das Problem bestand schon vorher. Hope kommt nach eigener Aussage nicht hinterher. Sehr große Nachfrage...
> Das Grenzproblem kommt da in den nächsten Wochen  dazu.


Hi
die Lieferfähigkeit von Hope ist deutlich besser als vor einem halben Jahr, wir bekommen im Schnitt nach einer Woche unsere bestellte Ware. Hauptproblem jetzt ist der Brexit, dieses Problem ist jetzt nicht in den nächsten Wochen.
Die meisten UK Firmen sind dabei in der EU ein Aussenlager zu erstellen, da dass  Brexit Problem immer bleiben wird - ZOLL


----------



## Zigeunerritzel (20. Januar 2021)

Ich warte gerade auf meine Bike-Discount Bestellung. Nach 10 Kalendertagen noch keine Versandmitteilung obwohl alles auf Lager war. Kenne ich so auch noch nicht. Letztes Jahr war nach max. 3 Werktagen alles da. Hoffe sie beantworten meine Mail.


----------



## kgoran79 (20. Januar 2021)

Zigeunerritzel schrieb:


> Ich warte gerade auf meine Bike-Discount Bestellung. Nach 10 Kalendertagen noch keine Versandmitteilung obwohl alles auf Lager war. Kenne ich so auch noch nicht. Letztes Jahr war nach max. 3 Werktagen alles da. Hoffe sie beantworten meine Mail.


Hmm, habe da gestern auch eine größere Bestellung abgegeben, alles auf Lager. Auch noch nichts gehört von denen...
Hoffentlich wird es nicht so lange dauern.


----------



## Soundnew (20. Januar 2021)

Ich habe dort am Freitag (abends) bestellt. Lieferung war gestern mit DPD da.


----------



## kgoran79 (20. Januar 2021)

kgoran79 schrieb:


> Hmm, habe da gestern auch eine größere Bestellung abgegeben, alles auf Lager. Auch noch nichts gehört von denen...
> Hoffentlich wird es nicht so lange dauern.


Ich kann Entwarnung geben, habe eben die Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. Januar 2021)

Gestern mittags bei Maciag Offroad bestellt, heute Mittag per DHL geliefert...top !


----------



## nightwolf (22. Januar 2021)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Bewertung


Da steht


> Hat in den letzten 12 Monaten nicht auf negative Bewertungen geantwortet.


und ... Leute ... Das ist mir sympathisch.
Die *echt schlechten Laeden* klagen miese Bewertungen weg und haben lupenreine Profile durch gekaufte positive Bewertungen.
Mir sind Laeden mit miesen Bewertungen (speziell wenn diese erkennbar von Idioten stammen, ok das ist hier jetzt nicht unbedingt der Fall) laengst lieber als solche mit einer _vermeintlich _weissen Weste.





__





						Bewertungen kaufen › Fivestar Marketing
					

Top-Bewertungen kaufen: Seriös ✓ Rechtssicher ✓ Repräsentativ ➜ Durchschnittlich 30% mehr Umsatz ✓




					fivestar-marketing.net
				




Ansonsten, zur Sache, leider hat mein Inbred einen Tretlagerkollaps erlitten, Ersatz bestellt bei Ebay am Mittwoch, wurde auch sofort verschickt, liegt aber wohl seitdem bei DHL in Bielefeld 😡
Sie behaupten zwar weiterhin Zustellung heute, aber dafuer haette der Status irgendwann im Laufe der zweiten Nachthaelfte von 2/5 auf 3/5 vorruecken muessen ... Und der Zustelltermin *heute *wird vermutlich abends um 21:00 immer noch so angezeigt werden ... 🙄


----------



## nightwolf (22. Januar 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> liegt aber wohl seitdem bei DHL in Bielefeld 😡 (...)


*Wie immer* in diesem DDR-2.0 Saustall funktioniert alles erst wenn man sich beschwert ☝️
Jetzt auf einmal 4/5 ... 'in Zustellung'


----------



## Soundnew (22. Januar 2021)

Rücksendung zu Fahrrad.de: Ist morgen 2 Wochen bei denen lt DHL und noch nichtmal eine Eingangsbestätigung. Kontaktformular vor 5 Tagen genutzt, keine Antwort bislang


----------



## _Olli (23. Januar 2021)

ich hab gestern Vormittag bei R2 bestellt. nach der Bezahlung ist mir aufgefallen das ich die kostenlose Trinkflasche vergessen hatte. schnell über die HP das Kontakt Formular genutzt, mit der bitte diese, wenn möglich noch bei zu fügen. (auto mail mit bis zu 4 tagen bekommen). 
eben mails gecheckt und was soll ich sagen, Trinkflasche wurde hinzugefügt und das paket kommt dann auch gleich


----------



## powstria (23. Januar 2021)

///


----------



## k0p3 (23. Januar 2021)

_Olli schrieb:


> Trinkflasche wurde hinzugefügt und das paket kommt dann auch gleich



Für eine Trinkflasche zu viel Kunststoffbeigeschmack, als Blumenvase ganz passabel. 😅

Aber einem geschenkten Gaul...


----------



## biker-88 (27. Januar 2021)

Warte zur Zeit bei Hibike seit dem 20.1 auf nen Fahrrad Rahmen. Kam bisher nur die Bestellbestätigung..  im bestell Status steht dann:
Es sind Werkstattarbeiten erforderlich. Der Auftrag wird bearbeitet, sobald die Zahlung eingebucht und alle Artikel der Bestellung vorrätig sind. Dein HIBIKE Team

Wollen die den Rahmen erstmal schweißen? 😅


----------



## Dr_Ink (27. Januar 2021)

.


----------



## biker-88 (27. Januar 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Tretlager, Steuerrohr planfräsen etc. pp.
> Du bist sicherlich nicht der Einzige, der dort einen Rahmen bestellt hat. 🤷‍♂️ Immer ruhig Blut.


Hätte jetzt eigentlich gedacht, das Rahmen schon fertig gelagert werden..   
Aber immerhin wird's sich hoffentlich nicht wie bei manchen fertigen Bikes mit 20wochen Lieferzeit handeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (27. Januar 2021)

Werkstattarbeiten am Rahmen waren schon immer Usus....man kann es auch selber machen, dazu benötigst du Spezialwerkzeug und Erfahrung.
Von daher alles im zeitlichen Rahmen....


----------



## Gefahradler (28. Januar 2021)

Also ich habe gestern um 11:00 Uhr bei CNC-Bike bestellt (ca. 10 Artikel) und zwei Stunden später kam die Versandmail und DHL-Sendungsnummer. Das nenne ich mal Topspeed über Mittag!


----------



## Orby (28. Januar 2021)

Letzte Woche zwei Bestellungen. 
Donnerstagabend bei R2, Samstag da. 
BMO Sonntag, Dienstag da. 
Beides mit DHL super geklappt. 

Mein Mädel hat auch was bestellt, wird jetzt nach 14 Tagen neu geschickt. DPD hat wegen Schnee es nicht geschafft von ihrem Depot 8km entfernt die Ware zu zustellen. 
DHL und Hermes waren bei uns jeden Tag in der Straße, wir sind in einer Stadt nicht auf dem Land


----------



## bernebane (4. Februar 2021)

Warte seit 28.November auf 203mm Shimano RT-66 Bremsscheiben bei BC. 
Bei Bestellung hieß es 5-7 Lieferzeit, danach das der Lieferzeitpunkt von Shimano noch nicht bekannt ist. 
Alternative 203mm 6-Loch Bremsscheiben konnten/wollten sie mir nicht anbieten.
Suche mir ne andere Quelle und storniere dann. War dann erstmal der letzte Einkauf bei BC.


----------



## Fury (4. Februar 2021)

bernebane schrieb:


> Warte seit 28.November auf 203mm Shimano RT-66 Bremsscheiben bei BC.
> Bei Bestellung hieß es 5-7 Lieferzeit, danach das der Lieferzeitpunkt von Shimano noch nicht bekannt ist.
> Alternative 203mm 6-Loch Bremsscheiben konnten/wollten sie mir nicht anbieten.
> Suche mir ne andere Quelle und storniere dann. War dann erstmal der letzte Einkauf bei BC.


Dafür kann ja BC nix wenn Shimano nicht liefert


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2021)

Samstag Nacht bei Gocycle und Bike24 bestellt...Mittwoch bzw. Dienstag geliefert und zwar diverses von Hope.


----------



## bernebane (4. Februar 2021)

Fury schrieb:


> Dafür kann ja BC nix wenn Shimano nicht liefert


Ja ist mir klar. Kundenservice ist bei BC auch schnell und freundlich. 😅
Finde es halt suboptimal wenn mit einer Lieferzeit von 5-7 Tagen geworben wird, nach zwei Wochen da steht, dass der Artikel in kurzer Zeit wieder verfügbar ist und nach zwei Monaten auch noch kein Liefertermin genannt werden kann. 
Hab ja keinen Schaden davon, aber werde jetzt aufgrund der Erfahrung erstmal anderen Händlern die Chance geben.


----------



## Cycliste17 (4. Februar 2021)

Alles was nicht im Lager ist, sondern mit Lieferzeiten verbunden ist bestelle ich erst gar nicht. Glück oder Pech ist mir nix. Der Grosshändler garantiert ja auch nichts 100%, da kann immer etwas dazwischenkommen. Die Spedition hat vielleicht grad einen Krankheitsfall oder keinen LKW frei und schon verlängert sich die Lieferzeit. Die sind momentan überausgelastet, da steht mit Sicherheit kein Fahrzeug still. 
Verschleißteile sind hier zuhause doppelt oder dreifach vorhanden.
Heute kam Paket mit Teilen von BikeDiscount. Eigentlich schon gestern, es wurde bei DPD nur falsch sortiert. Die scheinen dort mit den Unmengen an Sendungen total überfordert zu sein. Momentan wird ja wirklich alles online bestellt. Möbel, Bekleidung, Essen, und sogar Bierkästen und Kuchen werden mit Paketdiensten geliefert! Die Leute sind irre geworden!
4 Tage warten finde ich aktuell völlig okay. Habe dem Fahrer auch noch ein paar Taler gegeben.


----------



## Fury (4. Februar 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> DPD


Von den Doppeldeppen braucht man nix erwarten. Von denen lass ich immer nur in den Shop liefern. Das funzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (4. Februar 2021)

Wenn ich nicht zuhause bin geht das Paket immer in den Shop, oder ich hole es selbst vom Depot ab. Bei den Paketdienstleistern hat sich in den letzten Jahren einiges verändert. Zum Nachteil der Boten. Hier fahren sie mit den größten Sprintern und 200-300 Sendungen pro Tag sind normal. Bei DPD ist es vorteilhaft dass man kleinere Zustellgebiete hat, aber viele Termine um 8 Uhr.
Ich habe den Zustellerjob mal ein paar Monate, aber nicht täglich gemacht. Abends bist Du total fertig, trotz guter Kondition durch Fahrrad fahren. Es war nicht DPD, sondern ein US-Paketdienst. Bei verpassten Terminen gabs Sanktionen, deswegen versuchte man nicht Nachbarn zu suchen. Entweder Empfänger war da oder weitergefahren. Am nächsten Tag muss man dann sowieso wieder hin.
In meinem Zustellgebiet waren viele Altbauten mit Seitenflüger und HH, meistens ohne Fahrstuhl.
Es gibt solche und solche Fahrer. Die einen machen es aus Überzeugung und denken mit, und dann sind noch die, die nicht wirklich wollen. Manche sind für so eine Arbeit auch wirklich ungeeignet. Die Faulen haben dann mal eine Adresse "vergessen" oder wie mein Konkurrent von DHL: gleich alles für die ganze Straße im Paketshop abgegeben. Nach 5 Wochen fuhr dann ein anderer sein gelbes Auto. Als Übergangslösung ist der Job okay, nach vielen Jahren merkt man dann die Knochen.


----------



## nightwolf (7. Februar 2021)

Fury schrieb:


> Von den Doppeldeppen braucht man nix erwarten. Von denen lass ich immer nur in den Shop liefern. Das funzt.


Haha da kenne ich auch eine Story.
Ich hab von denen was in den Shop liefern lassen so wie Du empfiehlst.
Und zwar in den Shop in der Naehe von meinem Buero, damit ich es dort unter der Woche am Feierabend abholen kann. Ein Volvo Haendler. Abholung war allein schon lustig, ich stand da drin im Sportdress und mit Helm auf, da fragten sie mich ob ich mein Auto abholen wolle. Nein, um Gottes Willen, ich hab ein intaktes Fahrrad, ich brauch keine Karre von Euch 😜 Nur das Packl fuer meine Frau.

Aber von vorne. Das Tracking sagte erst aus, dass das Paeckchen an das Depot in der Naehe meiner Familienwohnung unterwegs sei. Dort eingetroffenerweise hat man offensichtlich erkannt, dass die Lieferung in ein ganz anderes DPD Depot muss, naemlich jenes, welches fuer meinen Arbeitsort zustaendig ist. Naja egal, war Weihnachtsgeschenk fuer meine Frau und so oder so kam es noch rechtzeitig.
Sonst ist DPD aber voellig in Ordnung bei mir. Die Sonderfahrt ist ja deren Thema und vergleichbares kam auch mit DHL in juengster Zeit gelegentlich mal vor. Ein Paket zur Verwandschaft nach Berlin ging erstmal nach Baden-Wuerttemberg, vermutlich um Anlauf zu nehmen. _Was weiss ich _🤣

Dann am Montag vormittag bestellt bei Bike24. Eigentlich alles am Lager, aber zwei Truemmer letzter Artikel - beide standen am Nachmittag dann auf 4-7 Tage.
Dann kam bis abends keine Info. Oh Gott, hab ich mir schon gedacht, ich hab bei mindestens einem davon den letzten Artikel verpasst, und die Teile kommen nicht bis zum Wochenende, arrrggg 😠
Versandbestaetigung kam dann am Dienstag, eingetroffen am Mittwoch, also alles gut.
Nur passt es weder zu 'alles lieferbar' (denn dann haette es noch am Montag rausgehen muessen) noch so recht zu 'Teile im Rueckstand' (dann haette ich mit einer laengeren Zeitspanne gerechnet).
Aber das ist ja eher von akademischem Interesse. Hauptsache am Ende alles da.
Und da am Mittwoch noch ca. fuenf andere Lieferungen kamen, musste die Home-Office-Studentin nur *einen* Tag lauern 🤣


Cycliste17 schrieb:


> (...) Die Leute sind irre geworden! (...)


So oder so aehnlich hat sich meines Wissens schon Sokrates vor 2000+ Jahren geaeussert. Das ist also weder neu noch wird es schnell vorbei gehen 😳


----------



## Orby (8. Februar 2021)

Leidiges Thema DPD. 
Mein Laufradsatz ist nach 8 Werktagen aufgebaut  am Mittwoch an DPD übergeben wurden. Hängt nun seit Donnerstag irgendwo in Nürnberg 

Nach wochenlang Schnee und 7 Tagen Dauerregen war natürlich die Hoffnung den neuen LRS fahren zu können.


----------



## nightwolf (11. Februar 2021)

Bike Components 13:31 Uhr bestellt, 15:58 Uhr Versandbenachrichtigung.


Orby schrieb:


> (...) Hängt nun seit Donnerstag irgendwo in Nürnberg  (...)


Nach Nuernberg schicken sie offensichtlich gerne. 
Die weiter oben erwaehnten Weihnachtsartikel fuer meine Frau gingen auch dorthin (statt korrekt Ludwigsburg)


----------



## san_andreas (11. Februar 2021)

Habe gerade mit Bike24 telefoniert, weil ich vier Tage lang keine Versandbestätigung bekommen habe...bei denen war so ein Schneechaos, dass kaum Pakete rausgegangen sind, weil DHL etc. nix abgeholt haben.
Heute ging’s wohl wieder besser, hab gerade die Bestätigung erhalten.


----------



## JDEM (11. Februar 2021)

Mein DHL Paket von Bike-Components hängt auch irgendwo bei Krefeld fest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (12. Februar 2021)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Mein DHL Paket von Bike-Components hängt auch irgendwo bei Krefeld fest...


Das ist dann aber eher ein DHL-Problem oder zufaelliges Pech, denn meines ist schon in der Zustellbasis meines Heimatstaedtchens, 19h nach der Beauftragung 👍


----------



## Fury (12. Februar 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Hängt nun seit Donnerstag irgendwo in Nürnberg





nightwolf schrieb:


> Nach Nuernberg schicken sie offensichtlich gerne.


Ist auch korrekt.
Ich muss immer erst prüfen ob ihr was Anständiges bestellt habt und was für mich dabei ist!
😇


----------



## nightwolf (12. Februar 2021)

Fury schrieb:


> Ist auch korrekt.
> Ich muss immer erst prüfen ob ihr was Anständiges bestellt habt und was für mich dabei ist!
> 😇


Dann werde ich meiner Frau mitteilen, dass ihr Duschgel sogar fuer @Fury zu nuttig gerochen habe 🤣


----------



## Raze (14. Februar 2021)

Hallo, hat Jemand die letzten Tage mit der BIKEBOX Erfahrungen gemacht - die stellen dort ihr Lager um?


----------



## luftschaukel (16. Februar 2021)

Gestern Mittag bei Bike24 bestellt, heute in Zustellung! Top würde ich sagen!


----------



## Flo123 (17. Februar 2021)

Samstag Nachmittag bei Bike24 und Hibike bestellt. Alle Artkel waren auf Lager.
Paket von Bike24 ist gestern angekommen. Heute das von Hibike. Beide Pakete via DHL.

Top Service.


----------



## nightwolf (19. Februar 2021)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo, hat Jemand die letzten Tage mit der BIKEBOX Erfahrungen gemacht - die stellen dort ihr Lager um?


Musste grad lachen, es gibt eine 'Bike-Box' drei Doerfer weiter, das ist eher so ein Ein-Mann-Betrieb in einer Garage 🤣
🤔 ... Ob er von links nach rechts oder umgekehrt raeumt? 😄

Ja, ist ein anderer Laden ...


----------



## Orby (22. Februar 2021)

Ist bei euch die Bike-Discount Seite auch so langsam seit dem neuen Design? 
Bei mir egal ob PC oder Handy, einfach langsam.


----------



## san_andreas (22. Februar 2021)

Zumindest aufm Handy nicht auffallend langsam.


----------



## ulli! (24. Februar 2021)

langsam aufm pc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. Februar 2021)

Bike24...Montag versendet...Dienstag da.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Februar 2021)

Montag mittags 4 lagernde Artikel bei r2 bestellt... Bisher noch keine Versandbestätigung 
Bisher aber die absolute Ausnahme. Und dringend ist es auch nicht.


----------



## s3pp3l (24. Februar 2021)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Montag mittags 4 lagernde Artikel bei r2 bestellt... Bisher noch keine Versandbestätigung
> Bisher aber die absolute Ausnahme. Und dringend ist es auch nicht.


Betriebsferien?


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (24. Februar 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Ist bei euch die Bike-Discount Seite auch so langsam seit dem neuen Design?
> Bei mir egal ob PC oder Handy, einfach langsam.


Ja, heute konnte ich  sie am PC teilweise nicht vollständig laden. Wenn sie lädt, dann nur unheimlich langsam, vor allem wenn ich in meinen Warenkorb möchte.


----------



## pacechris (24. Februar 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Ja, heute konnte ich  sie am PC teilweise nicht vollständig laden. Wenn sie lädt, dann nur unheimlich langsam, vor allem wenn ich in meinen Warenkorb möchte.


Ist bei mir seit ein paar Tagen am Smartphone und am Tablet 🤔


----------



## Orby (24. Februar 2021)

Bike-Discount lässt sich gerade auch Zeit mit meiner Bestellung vom Montagnachmittag. Bisher nichts passiert, alles lagernd. Sonst waren es 24 bis Ausgang. 
Würde ja gerne noch was hinzufügen, bei R2 immer problemlos möglich, BD schreibt in der Mail nicht möglich. 

Lustigerweise Asse und DHR (29 DHR 2.5 DD Terra laut R2 März, BD nicht lieferbar), bei meinem Dealer vor Ort nach einer Woche , keine Ahnung was er da hatte.
Waren jetzt meine letzten Hamsterkäufe auf Vorrat. Zumindest will ich das mal glauben aktuell.


----------



## pacechris (25. Februar 2021)

Bei bike24 jetzt 2x kurz hintereinander bestellt, lieferung war innerhalb 3 bzw, 4 Tage bei mir. Also ok 👍
Auch wenn sie leider mit Hermes versenden 🙈

Bei Bergzeit.de am Samstag 2 Bibs bestellt, sollten sofort lieferbar sein. Am Dienstag nachgefragt wann sie versendet werden, die Antwort lautet "Auf Grund der Auftragslage könne man das nicht sagen"🙄
Hab jetzt Storniert.


----------



## pacechris (25. Februar 2021)

Nach dem "stornieren" kam die Antwort


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Februar 2021)

pacechris schrieb:


> Bei bike24 jetzt 2x kurz hintereinander bestellt [...] Auch wenn sie leider mit Hermes versenden 🙈


Bitte was? 🤦‍♂️ Dann bin ich umso glücklicher über die Packstation...


s3pp3l schrieb:


> Betriebsferien?


Auf de HP steht, alles laufe wie gewohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutant-Rider (25. Februar 2021)

Bei mir sah es immer wie folgt aus;

R2 Bikes 1/2 Tagen
Bike 24 2/3
Bike Components 2/3

Zahlung immer via PayPal. 
Die letzten Tage jemand was bei CRC bestellt?


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (25. Februar 2021)

Ja: Nukeproof Horizon-V2-Laufräder + diverse Freilaufkörper (alles Lagerware). 
War innerhalb einer Woche in Österreich. Als Versandart wurde "Vorzugsbehandlung" (weiß nicht genau, wie CRC das jetzt nennt) bei der Warenzusammenstellung ausgewählt, da nur 3 Euro Mehrkosten.
Lieferung kam sogar drei Werktage eher, als von DHL angekündigt. 👍

Gruß


----------



## tiger_powers (25. Februar 2021)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Weiss einer zwischenzeitlich die es um Hope steht? Die Händler scheinen ja sporadisch beliefert zu werden, eine Normalität im Sinne von Verfügbarkeit der Teile aber noch in (weiter?) ferne.
> 
> Grüße


Immernoch schwierig, gerade auch mit den neuen "EXIT" Regelungen...


----------



## san_andreas (25. Februar 2021)

Bei Gocycle war neulich noch einiges von Hope verfügbar, vielleicht da mal nachfragen.


----------



## Ximi (26. Februar 2021)

Bestellung am 23.02.2021 (Dienstag) um 23:05 Uhr bei Outdoor Broker (hat ja auch Bike - Sachen), Lieferung 26.02.2021 (heute    ). Von Bayern nach Kärnten mittels DHL, da kann man nicht jammern.
👍


----------



## NunAuchDa (26. Februar 2021)

Gestern Abend bei Bike 24 bestellt. Seit einigen Stunden liegt das ganze schon im Zustelldepot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Februar 2021)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Montag mittags 4 lagernde Artikel bei r2 bestellt... Bisher noch keine Versandbestätigung
> Bisher aber die absolute Ausnahme. Und dringend ist es auch nicht.


War mein Fehler - eine Schraube war nicht sofort lieferbar.
Hab' sie aus der Bestellung rausnehmen lassen und heute wurde das Paket verschickt


----------



## Kelevra2011 (27. Februar 2021)

Hab bei bike 24 am Mittwoch meinen steuersatz reklamiert und der neue ist schon auf dem weg zu mir, inklusive ner Dose lagerfett für umsonst 

Spitzenservice wie immer


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. Februar 2021)

Hab mir Ende Januar bei Rose das Ground Control 3 bestellt Lieferzeit 10 Wochen, April sollte es kommen. Vor 2 Wochen kam eine transparente & allgemeine Info Email das es Probleme mit Lieferungen von Fahrradteilen gibt und das die angebenden Liefertermine wahrscheinlich nicht eingehalten werden können, und man auf jede Bestellung eingehen würde und einen neuen Liefertermin bekommen würde. 
Fast zeitgleich wurde das Groundcontrol & Rootmiller fast komplett von der Seite genommen, nur noch die kleinste Ausstattung ist bestellbar und auch nur ein paar größen haben einen Liefertermin von 27 Wochen!

Das wurde mir dann auch zu heikel, weil das Rad dieses Jahr fahren will und nicht nächstes Jahr, hab dann ein paar mal Rose kontaktiert, wie es aussieht und ob ich das Rad noch im April bekäme - hab aber keine konkrete Antwort drauf bekommen. 

Bei facebook haben sich dann die Meldungen gehäuft, das Bestellungen des root Miller auf Ende August verschoben wurden, und das bei welchen die im September bestellt haben  


Hab dann storniert und bei Canyon ein Lagerndes Neuron CF 8 in L bestellt, was soll ich sagen - Mittwoch bestellt, Freitag geliefert Verpackung & Zubehör erste Sahne, Montage Anleitung sehr durchdacht. Hoffe der schlechte Ruf von Canyon bewahrheitet sich nicht und ich müsste den Service in Anspruch nehmen .....auf Holz klopf ....


----------



## Fury (27. Februar 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Hoffe der schlechte Ruf von Canyon bewahrheitet sich nicht und ich müsste den Service in Anspruch nehmen .....auf Holz klopf ....











						Kundenservice des Jahres 2021 – MTB-News User Awards
					

Welche Bike-Firma am besten mit ihren Kunden kann? Hier sind die Ergebnisse in der Kategorie Kundenservice!




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## f_t_l (2. März 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Ist bei euch die Bike-Discount Seite auch so langsam seit dem neuen Design?


*Bike-Discount:* Zumindest beim Bezahlvorgang hat es heute etwas gehakt. Zuerst hat es das Amazon-Payment-Passwortfeld mit Buchstabenreihen gefüllt und dann ist der Bezahlvorgang in der Warteschleife  hängengeblieben 
Beim erneuten Bestellversuch hat es dann doch funktioniert. Auch die Bestätigungen von Amazon-Payment und Bike-Discount landeten ordnungsgemäß im Postfach.

*Bike24:* Verschiedene Verschleißteile die ich am Sonntagabend bestellt habe, wurden Dienstagvormittag geliefert. Schnell wie immer


----------



## Soundnew (2. März 2021)

Bei Bike-Discount nervt mich im Moment  v.a. die Performance der neuen Webpage.


----------



## KaffeeToGo (3. März 2021)

Was ist eigentlich bei Fahrrad.de los? Seit Tagen passiert trotz Zahlung absolut nichts. Jetzt hab ich auf der Seite mal nachgesehen und bei praktisch jedem Artikel steht "Lieferzeit 4-6 Tage".


----------



## Chillout_KA (3. März 2021)

Erfahrungen der letzten Woche.

Bike24 : sehr schnell, max 2 Tage von Bestellung bis Paket zuhause
Bike-Components : schnell wie immer, auch hier max 2 Tage
r2-bike: dauert 1-2 Tage länger aber trotzdem noch okay für die aktuellen Verhältnisse


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (3. März 2021)

f_t_l schrieb:


> *Bike-Discount:*  Auch die Bestätigungen von Amazon-Payment und Bike-Discount landeten ordnungsgemäß im Postfach.


So war es bei mir auch. Nachdem aber nach 6 Tagen immer noch nix da war, hab ich eine Anfrage bei BD über Amazon Pay gestellt und erfahren dass mein Dämpfer erst Ende März dort angeliefert wird. Auf der Webseite war er aber als "lagernd" geführt. Irgendwas läuft da momentan nicht ganz rund.
Bei mir war es allerdings nicht schlimm, da ich den Dämpfer nicht dringend brauche.


----------



## Dr_Ink (4. März 2021)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schanzel (4. März 2021)

Die neue bikediscount hp ist wirklich grässlich. Ultra lahm, lädt teilweise gar nicht. Hätten sie bei der alten lieber mal gescheite Filter integriert und fertig.


----------



## danimaniac (4. März 2021)

kennt einer von euch ne Möglichkeit bei bike24 die Verfügbarkeit gleich mit zu filtern?

Hab schon zweimal den Verbesserungsvorschlag an den Kundendienst gemacht. Wollt ihr auch? Das wäre ja schon hin und wieder hilfreich, nur Ware angezeigt zu bekommen die auch auf Lager ist.


----------



## seto2 (4. März 2021)

Das kommt doch einem AMdT sehr nahe, finde ich.😅


----------



## sebhunter (5. März 2021)

Soundnew schrieb:


> Bei Bike-Discount nervt mich im Moment  v.a. die Performance der neuen Webpage.


Die Perfomance der Webseite ist eigentlich nicht mehr vorhanden: Anmelden, Artikel suchen und in den Warenkorb legen dauert etwa 10-15 Minuten...habe gestern nach 3 Artikeln (30min.) aufgegeben, und bei bike24 bestellt. Die Seite läuft wenigsten, auch wenn die Suche bei BD netter ist.

Bike24 liefern im Moment wohl in Mopsgeschwindigkeit: gestern 14:00 Uhr bestellt, heute 9:40 Uhr zugestellt


----------



## f_t_l (5. März 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> So war es bei mir auch. Nachdem aber nach 6 Tagen immer noch nix da war, hab ich eine Anfrage bei BD über Amazon Pay gestellt und erfahren dass mein Dämpfer erst Ende März dort angeliefert wird. Auf der Webseite war er aber als "lagernd" geführt. Irgendwas läuft da momentan nicht ganz rund.


Hatte am Dienstagnachmittag bestellt, geliefert wurde am Freitagvormittag. War aber auch nur ein typisches Verschleißteil (GXP Innenlager).


----------



## Cycliste17 (6. März 2021)

Zweirad Stadler macht aktuell nur Werkstatt und Abholung. 
Seit 3 Wochen versuche ich da eine Jacke zu bekommen. Im Laden nicht vorhanden, soll aber in Regensburg im Lager sein. Zwischendurch Mails von Mitarbeitern aus dem Onlineshop, die wohl intern nicht miteinander kommunizieren. Regensburg angerufen, dort ist man der Meinung dass nur Mitarbeiter von Stadler die Ware in den Laden zur Abholung schicken lassen können. Gestern zu Stadler in Charlottenburg um mir sagen zu lassen dass die Jacke ausverkauft ist. Im Onlineshop immer noch verfügbar und in allen Größen.


----------



## 4Helden (6. März 2021)

Weiß jemand der Situation bei Bike Discount in Bonn?
Dürfen die ab Montag wieder öffnen?


----------



## Dr_Ink (6. März 2021)

.


----------



## Cycliste17 (6. März 2021)

Bestellt ihr alles einzeln, wenn's gerade gebraucht wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Helden (6. März 2021)

das wäre auf dauer ziemlich teuer.Da jedesmal Versand mit anfällt. Ist zumindes bei Bike-Components so.
ich komme selber aus Aachen.Aber die möglichkeit im Laden die Ware abzuholen war nicht möglich.


----------



## san_andreas (6. März 2021)

Bei Hibike am Mittwoch bestellt, heute geliefert, alles ok !


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. März 2021)

Ich brauche ein Lager für den Steuersatz und habe gleich noch ein paar Verschleißteile mit bestellt, so Ketten und Bremsbeläge. Einiges von den ganz günstigen Sachen scheint dabei leicht teurer geworden zu sein. 
Gestern Abend bei bike24 bestellt, heute früh vormittags eine Mail bekommen, dass das Paket von bike24 los geschickt wurde. Der Versender ist Hermes. 
Ich rechne mal, dass das Paket Montag oder Dienstag bei mir eintreffen wird.


----------



## Mountain77 (6. März 2021)

Actionsports ist etwas zäh. Dienstagabend zwei Kurbellager und Speichennippel bestellt, Versandbereitstellung Freitagnachmittag und kommt wohl Dienstag.
Aber ok, da nicht dringend benötigt.


----------



## 2RadBanause (7. März 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Bestellt ihr alles einzeln, wenn's gerade gebraucht wird?


Nö, ich plane immer verschiedene Bikeprojekte parallel zu basteln/umzurüsten. Wenn ich irgendwo Inspirationen sammele, suche ich schon ewig vor der Bestellung nach Teilen. Bei zwei bekannten Shops bookmarke ich mir viele Teile/Werkzeuge/Verschleißteile (derzeit 2 x ca. 100 Teile). Wenn ich was brauche, checke ich die Merklisten, ob ich was zeitnah verbauen werde und bestelle das dann mit.
Momentan muss ich mich total bremsen, weil die Lieferknappheiten irgendwie Angst einflößen, ich mich aber nicht wie ein Toilettenpapierhamster verhalten will.


----------



## luftschaukel (8. März 2021)

Gestern Abend was bei BMO bestellt, schauen wir mal....
Bei Rose am 28.2 bestellt, Lieferbarkeit war mit 7 Tagen angegeben. (Spank Felge). 
Wer’s glaubt....

Mit R2 wiederum ging es letzte Woche super fix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Helden (8. März 2021)

Hatte bei Bike24 KCNC Centerlock Adapter bestellt.Die waren inenrhalb von 2 Tagen da. Also TOP.
Bei SportsAndMoreShop einen Ergon Sattel bestellt,dort ebenfalls innerhalb von 3 Tagen.
Bei Bike Components letzte Woche eine Steckachse mit Befestigungsschraube für den Anhänger bestellt,
da auch innerhalb von 3 Tagen.
Wobei ich mich dort ein wenig geärgert habe. Ich komme selber aus Aachen, aber Abholung und Bezahlung im Shop ist nicht möglich. Daher ist man gezwungen jedesmal die Versandgebühr zu entrichten.


----------



## Hille2001 (8. März 2021)

BC am 2.3 bestellt, wird erst am 9.3 versendet 🧐


----------



## Orby (8. März 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Bike-Discount lässt sich gerade auch Zeit mit meiner Bestellung vom Montagnachmittag. Bisher nichts passiert, alles lagernd. Sonst waren es 24 bis Ausgang.


Meine Bestellung kam dann mit zwei Lieferungen. Dabei war aber auf dem ersten Lieferschein nicht ersichtlich ob der fehlende Artikel nachgeliefert wird oder was damit ist. 
Kam dann 2 oder 3 Tage später. 



2RadBanause schrieb:


> Momentan muss ich mich total bremsen, weil die Lieferknappheiten irgendwie Angst einflößen, ich mich aber nicht wie ein Toilettenpapierhamster verhalten will.


Bin ja eigentlich auch kein Freund von Hamsterkäufen, was aber gerade passiert ist echt heftig, die Vorstellung was im Frühjahr/Sommer passiert macht mir wirklich Angst.


----------



## NunAuchDa (8. März 2021)

Das vieles nicht lieferbar ist, ist wirklich schlimm und die Händler die liefern können könnten prinzipiell auch noch die Preise erhöhen weil man schon fast gezwungen ist bei denen zu kaufen.

Meine Lieferung von R2 kam hier wie gewohnt am nächsten Werktag an. Ebenso meine Bestellung bei Bike24


----------



## signalgrau (8. März 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Bin ja eigentlich auch kein Freund von Hamsterkäufen, was aber gerade passiert ist echt heftig, die Vorstellung was im Frühjahr/Sommer passiert macht mir wirklich Angst.



Das ist wirklich schlimm im Moment und eine Besserung ist nicht in Sicht. Muss auch noch meine Rennräder und Alltagsrad mit Teilen versorgen. Gerade bei Shimano sieht es wirklich schlecht aus. Ketten, Scheiben und Ritzel habe ich auf Lager. Fühle mich zwar blöd dabei aber meine Räder möchte ich ohne "Zwangspause" benutzen können.


----------



## san_andreas (8. März 2021)

Hamsterkäufe machen die Lage nicht besser.


----------



## baconcookie (8. März 2021)

ersatzteile parat haben ist immer Schlau, aber 15 paar bremsbeläge oder sowas bunkern ist halt schon asozial


----------



## signalgrau (8. März 2021)

Hamsterkäufe sind wirklich nicht gut aber jetzt habe ich einen Satz Beläge, eine SRAM und eine Shimano Kette hier. Habe ich früher nie gemacht. Das Ritzel ist für eine neues Laufrad.


----------



## danimaniac (8. März 2021)

TNC-hh: Kollege hat vor zwei Wochen ein Set cura2 in Gold bestellt mit cl Scheiben, Adapter usw... 
Alles lagernd bzw 1-4 Werktage gekennzeichnet. Nach einer Woche nachgefragt, Aussage: "blabla corona, cura ist schwer zu bekommen blabla, schwierige Situation... Vier Wochen... "
Schwarz sei aber verfügbar. Umbestellt, fünf Euro über PayPal kam zurück. Nun wieder seit vier Tagen Funkstille. 

Ist das normal da?


----------



## a.nienie (8. März 2021)

hibike erstaunlicherweise alles lieferbar ;-)
kam zeitnah. #läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (9. März 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> ersatzteile parat haben ist immer Schlau, aber 15 paar bremsbeläge oder sowas bunkern ist halt schon asozial


Die werden doch nicht schlecht. Außerdem bekommt man in manchen Läden bei der Menge schon Rabatt. Wenn man beruflich Rad fährt, macht das auch Sinn. Ich habe Mal von einem Fahrradkurier gehört, dass er an einem regnerischen Tag die Bremsbeläge der Felgenbremse komplett verschlissen hatte. Für Hobby grenzt sowas aber schon an Messie/Prepper.


Stadler hat übrigens meine Bestellung storniert, weil ich kein Geld für Dinge die sie sowieso nicht haben überwiesen hatte. Nach wie vor sind die Sachen im Onlineshop verfügbar. Auf Mails hat man irgendwann nicht mehr geantwortet.


----------



## Raumfahrer (9. März 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Ich brauche ein Lager für den Steuersatz und habe gleich noch ein paar Verschleißteile mit bestellt, so Ketten und Bremsbeläge. Einiges von den ganz günstigen Sachen scheint dabei leicht teurer geworden zu sein.
> Gestern Abend bei bike24 bestellt, heute früh vormittags eine Mail bekommen, dass das Paket von bike24 los geschickt wurde. Der Versender ist Hermes.
> Ich rechne mal, dass das Paket Montag oder Dienstag bei mir eintreffen wird.


Zur Erinnerung.... Freitag Abend wurde bestellt; heute, am Dienstag eine Mail von Hermes bekommen, dass das Paket gegen Mittag zugestellt werden soll.
Dank der Möglichkeit, das Paket umzuleiten, habe ich es zum nächsten Hermes Paket Shop schicken lassen und nach der Arbeit dort abgeholt. 
Die neue Lagerschale ist schon verbaut.


----------



## NunAuchDa (9. März 2021)

Heute früh gegen 8 Uhr bei R2 bestellt. Alles sollte auf Lager sein und Bezahlung via Sofortüberweisung.
Bisher erfolgte noch kein Versand.

Meine gestrige Bestellung bei BC wurde heute versendet.

Wirklich schade das man wegen den generellen Lieferproblemen bei mehreren Firmen bestellen muss damit man seine gewünschten Sachen erhält.


----------



## prof.66 (9. März 2021)

Ich hab am Sonntag bei Bike24 bestellt, leider bis jetzt immer noch keine Mail erhalten das es verschickt wurde. Es war alles auf Lager und nichts musste bestellt werden, mal sehen wann ich eine Versandbestätigung bekomme, es wird ja eigentlich extra mit dem 1-3 Tage Lieferversprechen geworben ...


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2021)

Hatte ich neulich auch bei Bike24, dass die Versandbestätigung paar Tage gedauert hat, dann war’s aber in 24h da.


----------



## Mountain77 (9. März 2021)

Actionsports lief etwas zäh. 
2.03. Bestellung, 5.03. Versandbestätigung, heute Mittag Anlieferung.


----------



## NunAuchDa (10. März 2021)

Gerade kam die Versandbestätigung von R2. 
Normalerweise müsste das Paket dann morgen bei mir sein.


----------



## ylfcm (10. März 2021)

Amerika ist wohl mittlerweile schneller als UK. Freitag bei jensonusa.com einen Steuersatz bestellt, heute angekommen.


----------



## nosaint77 (10. März 2021)

bike-discount lieferte nur einen Teil aus, obwohl alles auf Lager war/ist. Mail ist raus. Mal sehen was sie antworten...

Edith sagt:


Orby schrieb:


> Meine Bestellung kam dann mit zwei Lieferungen. Dabei war aber auf dem ersten Lieferschein nicht ersichtlich ob der fehlende Artikel nachgeliefert wird oder was damit ist.
> Kam dann 2 oder 3 Tage später.



Dann wird das bei mir wohl auch so hinauslaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (10. März 2021)

Wow!
Heute vom BMO eine Mail bekommen das es versendet wird. 
Bestellt am Sonntag.


----------



## _Olli (10. März 2021)

Starbike...
Hatte ich das erste mal bestellt. 
Donnerstag bestellt, Freitag kam die Bestätigung. 
Samstag der link von dhl
Wurde Dienstag auf den Weg gebracht. 
Heute Mittag dann da. 


Samstag bike24 per Nachnahme.
Montag unterwegs. 
Dienstag klingelt dann tatsächlich der postmann.. 
Hätte ein Paket, is aber Nachnahme... 
Geld passend da. 
Ne geht nicht. Ich steck Karte in Kasten. Kannst du Mittwoch dann bei der Post holen. 
Diese Regelung ist Schwachsinn hoch drei.. 
Die Zusteller tragen nicht mal mehr ein mundschutz, aber corona und wir können nicht die Nachnahme übergeben.


----------



## Diddo (10. März 2021)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hatte ich neulich auch bei Bike24, dass die Versandbestätigung paar Tage gedauert hat, dann war’s aber in 24h da.


Mein Highscore war, dass die Bestellung fast 3 Wochen bei bike24 lag und zwischenzeitlich schon die Ersatzlieferung angekommen ist ...


----------



## Orby (10. März 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> Mein Highscore war, dass die Bestellung fast 3 Wochen bei bike24 lag und zwischenzeitlich schon die Ersatzlieferung angekommen ist ...


Dachte sowas passiert nur wenn was mit DPD bestellst. Zumindest war es bei uns so   

bike-discount hat wieder die alte Seite reaktiviert. Danke


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. März 2021)

r2, bike24 und bike-components taugen!!


----------



## danimaniac (10. März 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Meine Bestellung kam dann mit zwei Lieferungen. Dabei war aber auf dem ersten Lieferschein nicht ersichtlich ob der fehlende Artikel nachgeliefert wird oder was damit ist.





nosaint77 schrieb:


> bike-discount lieferte nur einen Teil aus, obwohl alles auf Lager war/ist. Mail ist raus. Mal sehen was sie antworten...


Im Kollegen gerade genau dasselbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (10. März 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Dachte sowas passiert nur wenn was mit DPD bestellst. Zumindest war es bei uns so


Bestellung wurde per DHL Freight und Hermes versendet. Die Hermes-Sendung lag ewig bei Bike24, ging dann noch einmal via DHL raus. Witzigerweise kam das riesige Paket via DHL Freight superschnell an, fast wie ein normales Paket via DHL.


----------



## prof.66 (10. März 2021)

Ich hab von Bike24 auch noch nix gehört, auch keine Reaktion auf meine E-mail. Hätte ich nicht ne Gabel
bestellt die gerade im Angebot war und nun wieder 60€ mehr kostet würde ich das Zeugs einfach woanders bestellen ....


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2021)

Die haben nach dem Ausverkauf wahrscheinlich tausende Bestellungen zu bearbeiten...


----------



## prof.66 (10. März 2021)

Ja kann gut sein, ich bin eigentlich auch niemand der da jetzt wegen dem ein oder anderen Tag Stress macht. Bis jetzt hatte ich auch nie Probleme mit Bike24, allerdings ist es halt ärgerlich wenn oben groß steht dass die Bestellung maximal drei Tage braucht (trotz Covid) um bei mir zu sein, aber sich bis jetzt noch gar nix getan hat.


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2021)

Ruf doch mal dort an, zu mir waren sie sehr nett, als neulich bei Hermes was schiefgegangen ist.


----------



## f_t_l (10. März 2021)

_Olli schrieb:


> Samstag bike24 *per Nachnahme.*


Per Nachnahme kenne ich eigentlich nur von meiner Mutter - als die früher aus dem Otto/Quelle/Neckermann-Katalog bestellt hat  






Was ist denn der Vorteil im Vergleich zu beispielsweise Kreditkarte oder Amazon Pay?


----------



## BigJohn (10. März 2021)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Vorteil im Vergleich zu beispielsweise Kreditkarte oder Amazon Pay?


Du musst erst löhnen, wenn du das Paket hast. Sinnvoll zB bei sehr langen Lieferzeiten


----------



## _Olli (10. März 2021)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Per Nachnahme kenne ich eigentlich nur von meiner Mutter - als die früher aus dem Otto/Quelle/Neckermann-Katalog bestellt hat
> Anhang anzeigen 1224667
> Was ist denn der Vorteil im Vergleich zu beispielsweise Kreditkarte oder Amazon Pay?


Ganz einfach. Weil man das Geld zuhause hat und ni erst zur Bank bringt. 
Es fallen keine weiteren Kosten an.. Daher..


----------



## danimaniac (10. März 2021)

Straßenkriminelle halt. Wo sollen die sonst ihre 500er loswerden?


----------



## Pitchshifter (10. März 2021)

Beantworte meine Frage jetzt selbst:
*Bikerleben.de* hat sich innerhalb von 30 Minuten nach meiner e-mail Anfrage gemeldet - das ist vorbildlich! 👍

Div. (längst überfällige) *Hope Produkte* sind mittlerweile in Deutschland angekommen und werden demnächst ausgeliefert. Es kamen im Laufe dieser Woche bereits einige Hope Teile bei Bikerleben an, diese sind für die Bestellungen von Dez. gedacht.




Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Hat bei "Bikerleben" schon mal jemand bestellt? Bin gespannt, ob die Hope Pedale überhaupt verfügbar sind, falls ja, ist das ein sehr feiner Preis.





Homer4 schrieb:


> Hope F20 Plattformpedale - Bikerleben 109,-
> 
> Hope Carbon Handlebar - 31.8mm - 780mm - 20mm Rise - Bikerleben 139,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (10. März 2021)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Beantworte meine Frage jetzt selbst:
> *Bikerleben.de* hat sich innerhalb von 30 Minuten nach meiner e-mail Anfrage gemeldet - das ist vorbildlich! 👍
> 
> Div. (längst überfällige) *Hope Produkte* sind mittlerweile in Deutschland angekommen und werden demnächst ausgeliefert. Es kamen im Laufe dieser Woche bereits einige Hope Teile bei Bikerleben an, diese sind für die Bestellungen von Dez. gedacht.


Ich bin Verzögerungsgenießer.


----------



## saturno (11. März 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> ersatzteile parat haben ist immer Schlau, aber 15 paar bremsbeläge oder sowas bunkern ist halt schon asozial


wieso, kann er doch dann meistbietent zu höchstpreisen verhökern, thats life


----------



## prof.66 (11. März 2021)

So es scheint das Bike24 meine Bestellung nun auch versendet hat.

Bei r2-Bike habe ich gestern Mittag bestellt und heute Morgen wurde es versandt !


----------



## Daniel1893 (11. März 2021)

Die neue bike-discount Seite hat wohl allen so gut gefallen, dass es jetzt wieder die alte gibt


----------



## Shonzo (11. März 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Ist das normal da?


Nö. Letzte Woche ne 2021 GX Eagle Gruppe bestellt, war am nächsten Tag da.


----------



## Rattenkopf (11. März 2021)

Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen mit dem Amazon eigenen Lieferservice?
Hier sind in den letzten acht Wochen von vier Lieferungen zwei verschwunden.😡


----------



## Ameise (11. März 2021)

Bei mir war ein Karton komplett aufgerissen. bei meiner Mieterin sind 2 Sendungen nicht angekommen, laut Amazon aber geliefert.


----------



## nosaint77 (11. März 2021)

saturno schrieb:


> wieso, kann er doch dann meistbietent zu höchstpreisen verhökern, thats life


Eingewickelt in einer Rolle Klopapier...


----------



## sepplmail (12. März 2021)

Hat jemand in letzter Zeit bei r2-bike.com eine Reklamation gehabt und kann ne Info geben, wie lange die Bearbeitung bzw. eine erste Rückmeldung ca. gedauert hat? 
Telefonsupport ist aktuell eingestellt und auf meine Email vor über 2 Tagen habe ich noch keine Reaktion erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (12. März 2021)

sepplmail schrieb:


> Hat jemand in letzter Zeit bei r2-bike.com eine Reklamation gehabt und kann ne Info geben, wie lange die Bearbeitung bzw. eine erste Rückmeldung ca. gedauert hat?
> Telefonsupport ist aktuell eingestellt und auf meine Email vor über 2 Tagen habe ich noch keine Reaktion erhalten.


Mein Rücksendungen waren meist nach ca. 5-7 Werktagen kommentarlos bearbeitet. Hab auch nie nachgehakt.


----------



## k0p3 (12. März 2021)

sepplmail schrieb:


> Telefonsupport ist aktuell eingestellt und auf meine Email vor über 2 Tagen habe ich noch keine Reaktion erhalten.



Ich habe Anfang Februar sechs Tage auf die erste Antwort zu einer Reklamation warten müssen.


----------



## Dr_Ink (12. März 2021)

.


----------



## _Olli (12. März 2021)

sepplmail schrieb:


> Hat jemand in letzter Zeit bei r2-bike.com eine Reklamation gehabt und kann ne Info geben, wie lange die Bearbeitung bzw. eine erste Rückmeldung ca. gedauert hat?
> Telefonsupport ist aktuell eingestellt und auf meine Email vor über 2 Tagen habe ich noch keine Reaktion erhalten.


. Die Reklamation wird in der Regel etwa 2-4 Tage nach Ankunft bearbeitet.








						r2-bike.com - Onlineshop für Fahrradteile & Fahrradzubehör
					

Über 30.000 Fahrradteile und -zubehör für Dein MTB und Rennrad. Sichere Bezahlung und schneller Versand.




					r2-bike.com
				




lesen hilf.


----------



## tiger_powers (14. März 2021)

Schnelllebige Welt von heute...keiner hat/nimmt sich mehr "Zeit".
Wie mein Großvater als zu sagen pflegte: "Mein Lieber, immer locker durch die Hose atmen - in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft".
Und ja...ich warte auch, angepeilte Lieferzeit (bereits zweimal vertagt Mitte Mai), was solls - ägerlich aber dann mach ich halt was andres nebenbei und durchforste ab und an den Gebrauchtmarkt .
#sustainability - reuse statt recycle <3


----------



## NunAuchDa (14. März 2021)

Am Donnerstag Abend bei bc bestellt und Samstag Mittag wars da. Also alles Bestens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Civtam (14. März 2021)

Hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit den Versendern:
Starbike: insgesamt schnell un transparent, einer der wenigen Onlineshops, die ein RX815 Schaltwerk zu einem angemessenem Preis liefern konnten. Hat jedesmal von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung 4-5 Werktage gedauert, da ein Teil erst aus dem Großhandel kam.
R2-Bike: Top - bestellt und 2 Tage später war alles da
Bike24: Ebenfalls Top - Di 23 Uhr bestellt, Mi morgen versandt, Do geliefert.
Gocycle.de: Top - einziger Shop, der RX4 Bremsen lagernd vorrätig hat. Mi bestellt, Do versandt Sa geliefert.
Hibike: Top - bestellt und am nächsten Tag geliefert.

nun hab ich (fast) alles zuhause, das einzige ärgerliche: Shimano hat den Bremsanschluss bei den RX815 STIs verändert , nun musste ich Freitag noch schnell bei Bikediscount ein Anschlusset sowie eine BH90-SSR-Set kaufen. Mal sehen, ob das nun schnell genug kommt (ehrlich gesagt unverständlich, dass der Anschlussflansch nicht mit den STIs geliefert wird).


----------



## ku77ni (16. März 2021)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo, hat Jemand die letzten Tage mit der BIKEBOX Erfahrungen gemacht - die stellen dort ihr Lager um?


Hi,
habe dort am 28.02 ein neues Bike bestellt. Sollte am 12.03 versendet werden, ist es aber leider bis heute (16.03) noch nicht...


----------



## ku77ni (17. März 2021)

ku77ni schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe dort am 28.02 ein neues Bike bestellt. Sollte am 12.03 versendet werden, ist es aber leider bis heute (16.03) noch nicht...


Update: Das Bike ist bei der Spedition


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. März 2021)

Bike24 lässt sich auch mittlerweile etwas Zeit, obwohl die Sachen lieferbar sind. 

Der Knaller ist für mich aber der Shop superlight-bikeparts Dort hatte ich Ende des Jahres eine Newmen Nabe und Felge bestellt und gleich bezahlt. Hatte bis dato immer gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. 

Anfang Januar sagte man mir, dass in zwei Wochen verschickt werden würde. Februar das gleiche März... Hätte schon letzte Woche verschickt werden sollen. Es hängt an der Newmen Felge, die wohl nicht lieferbar ist. Bei Bike-Components war sie inzwischen schon wieder lieferbar-ausverkauft-lieferbar. Kann es sein, dass die kleineren Shops länger auf ihre Ware warten müssen?


----------



## Flo7 (17. März 2021)

Ich hab gestern bei bike24 gegen 15 Uhr bestellt, heute um 10 wurde es geliefert. Bestellt hab ich mit DHL Express nach Österreich...

Hab auch noch einen Rahmen aus China bestellt wurde am 8.3 verschickt und heute kam er an. Verschickt wurde mit Wxy Express inkl Zollabwicklung, kam über Belgien...


----------



## Orby (17. März 2021)

BC wie immer. Montagabend bestellt, heute da. 

Bestelle sonst bevorzugt bei R2, aber vereinzelte Artikel sind da teilweise schon länger nicht mehr vörrätig.


----------



## nightwolf (17. März 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> ersatzteile parat haben ist immer Schlau, aber 15 paar bremsbeläge oder sowas bunkern ist halt schon asozial


Erfahrungsgemaess bringts das auch irgendwie gar nicht.
Bis man das Zeug dann mal braucht, ist es technisch ueberholt, passt nicht mehr zum aktuellen Fuhrpark, oder ist einfach vergammelt.
Ich bin auch 'Bevorrater', aber ich muss mich da selber ein wenig zur Rueckhaltung mahnen. 

Ich hab *einige *26er Felgen auf Lager ... Erstens gibts nach wie vor neue, zweitens sind die dann breiter und Disc-Only was mir eigentlich besser in den Kram passt, drittens sind Felgen bei Disc kein reinrassiges Verschleissteil mehr und viertens fahr ich inzwischen fast am meisten mit dem 29er. Hmm 🙄


----------



## luftschaukel (17. März 2021)

Hab heute meine Anfang Februar getätigte Bestellung bei Rose storniert. 
Wollte eine Spank Spoon 32 Felge bestellen, war mit 5-8 Tagen angegeben, nach der Bestellung stand plötzlich da warte auf Lieferrdatum, heute immer noch.
Jetzt hab ich die letze bei Bike24 bekommen. 
Mal schauen wann diese geliefert wird?


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. März 2021)

Mit 12fach Sram Ketten sieht es derzeit bei bike24 irgendwie leicht mau aus..., das selbe auch bei r2-bike. 
Diese Ketten werden in Portugal hergestellt. Also der weite Weg aus Asien kann es erstmal nicht sein.


----------



## danimaniac (18. März 2021)

Wie war das denn? Portugal hatte ja bis vor wenigen Wochen einen "richtigen" Lockdown?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (18. März 2021)

Rattenkopf schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen mit dem Amazon eigenen Lieferservice?
> Hier sind in den letzten acht Wochen von vier Lieferungen zwei verschwunden.😡


Man sollte zu Hause sein. Bei mir im Haus werden die Sendungen aller nicht Anwesenden hinter die Eingangstür gelegt. Fahrer sind sonst aber freundlich.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. März 2021)

Bike24: Sonntag bestellt, Dienstag geliefert
Bike-Discount: Sonntag bestellt, Donnerstag geliefert (der Nutzerkonto-Zwang bei Bike-Discount ist ziemlich daneben)


----------



## Flo7 (18. März 2021)

Bike-Components am Dienstag bestellt und heute in Österreich zugestellt.


----------



## Cycliste17 (18. März 2021)

boc24.de, nachmittags bestellt, am nä Tag die Bestätigung dass alles da ist. Ein paar Stunden später hatte es DHL abgeholt. Nächsten Tag mittags ist die Ware angekommen. 👍


----------



## dodos (18. März 2021)

Bike-Discount werde seit 2 Wochen vertröstet obwohl Ware im Warensystem als lieferbar gelistet. Support sagt auch nur, ja Ware geht morgen raus. Schon am überlegen ob ich nochmal bestelle und die alte Order einfach storniere.


----------



## Civtam (19. März 2021)

Bike-Discount: Freitag Abend bestellt (lagernd), Dienstag abends gepackt, Mittwoch versandt, Donnerstag erhalten und festgestellt, dass eins von zwei Dingen fehlt. Gleich dem Support geschrieben und noch keine Antwort erhalten


----------



## _Olli (19. März 2021)

Drei mal die Woche bike 24.
War am nächsten Tag da

Alltricks hat drei Tage gedauert.

Heut nochmal bei bike24 bestellt. Soll morgen kommen


----------



## esmirald_h (22. März 2021)

Civtam schrieb:


> Bike-Discount: Freitag Abend bestellt (lagernd), Dienstag abends gepackt, Mittwoch versandt, Donnerstag erhalten und festgestellt, dass eins von zwei Dingen fehlt. Gleich dem Support geschrieben und noch keine Antwort erhalten


Gleiche bei mir auch. Ich habe gerade angerufen Grund ist sie liefern aus zwei Standorte.


----------



## Civtam (22. März 2021)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Gleiche bei mir auch. Ich habe gerade angerufen Grund ist sie liefern aus zwei Standorte.


Scheint bei mir auch so. Habe zwar keine Antwort dafür aber eine Versandbestätigung erhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Helden (22. März 2021)

Kann mal jemand Berichten der evtl. im Megastore in Bonn, oder bei Rose in Bocholt vor Ort Einkaufen war?
Kann man sich dort mit Termin frei Bewegen?
Oder läuft da die ganze Zeit jemand mit einem rum?


----------



## bisicklist (22. März 2021)

Bike24: Versand hat unnötig lange gedauert (4 Werktage) und ich habe einen falschen Artikel bekommen weil der bestellte Artikel nicht auf Lager war. Retour war immerhin problemlos. Trotzdem ärgerlich.
bike-components: immer super schneller Versand (1 Werktag).


----------



## Sascha93_X (22. März 2021)

4Helden schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand Berichten der evtl. im Megastore in Bonn, oder bei Rose in Bocholt vor Ort Einkaufen war?
> Kann man sich dort mit Termin frei Bewegen?
> Oder läuft da die ganze Zeit jemand mit einem rum?


Ja, konnten wir nach der Beratung auf jeden Fall, beim Einlass mussten wir aber auf einen Mitarbeiter warten. Es wurde aber auch eine Beratung gewünscht, ich weiß nicht ob man sich nicht auch direkt nach dem Einlass frei umsehen kann.
(Megastore Bonn)


----------



## 4Helden (22. März 2021)

Das sollte sich ja scheinbar ab Heute erledigt haben, jetzt wo das OLG diese Regelung gekippt hat.
Zumindest bis zum nächsten Lockdown 

Au man, ich bin so Heiß wie Frittenfett endlich wieder Shoppen gehen zu können ohne Beschränkung.
ich weiß gar nicht wo ich zuerst hin soll. BOC, Megastore, Rose........


----------



## Sascha93_X (22. März 2021)

4Helden schrieb:


> Das sollte sich ja scheinbar ab Heute erledigt haben, jetzt wo das OLG diese Regelung gekippt hat.
> Zumindest bis zum nächsten Lockdown
> 
> Au man, ich bin so Heiß wie Frittenfett endlich wieder Shoppen gehen zu können ohne Beschränkung.
> ich weiß gar nicht wo ich zuerst hin soll. BOC, Megastore, Rose........


Ach, noch garnicht mitbekommen😅

Würde mir aber nicht viel Zeit lassen, wird bestimmt in den nächsten Tagen was Neues beschlossen..🙄

Je nachdem was du suchst lohnt es sich vielleicht auch bei kleineren selbstständigen Händlern zu gucken, die im Lockdown keine Onlineplattform zum Verkauf hatten. Im Megastore war z.B. die Größenverfügbarkeit ziemlich schlecht.


----------



## 4Helden (22. März 2021)

Sascha93_X schrieb:


> Ach, noch garnicht mitbekommen😅
> 
> Würde mir aber nicht viel Zeit lassen, wird bestimmt in den nächsten Tagen was Neues beschlossen..🙄
> 
> Je nachdem was du suchst lohnt es sich vielleicht auch bei kleineren selbstständigen Händlern zu gucken, die im Lockdown keine Onlineplattform zum Verkauf hatten. Im Megastore war z.B. die Größenverfügbarkeit ziemlich schlecht.


und schon wieder alles vorbei.
Was kotzt mich diese Regierung an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NunAuchDa (22. März 2021)

Bei den Inzidenzwerten war es ja kein Wunder das die Regierung unmittelbar nachsteuert


----------



## Sascha93_X (22. März 2021)

4Helden schrieb:


> und schon wieder alles vorbei.
> Was kotzt mich diese Regierung an.


War ja nicht anders zu erwarten.. Aber hauptsache die Schulen bleiben vor den Ferien jetzt noch möglichst lange offen, das hat oberste Priorität und hat sicher nichts mit den steigenden Inzidenzwerten zu tun..
Der Einzelhandel ist schuld, was sonst


----------



## danimaniac (22. März 2021)

Sascha93_X schrieb:


> War ja nicht anders zu erwarten.. Aber hauptsache die Schulen bleiben vor den Ferien jetzt noch möglichst lange offen, das hat oberste Priorität und hat sicher nichts mit den steigenden Inzidenzwerten zu tun..
> Der Einzelhandel ist schuld, was sonst


Ja genau! Hauptsache Schulen und Kindergärten bleiben offen. 
Und nein, der Einzelhandel hat natürlich trotzdem nix damit zu tun. 

Der Großteil der Ansteckungen (zumindest bei uns im Landkreis, laut Lagebericht des a Gesundheitsamtes) finden im häuslichen Bereich statt, bei privaten Besuchen und Kaffeeklatsch


----------



## null-2wo (24. März 2021)

«Enorme Auswirkungen auf globalen Handel» – Der Stau im Suez-Kanal in 5 Punkten
					

Die wichtigste Wasserstrasse der Welt ist blockiert. Ein riesiges Containerschiff ist im Suezkanal auf Grund gelaufen und verursacht seither einen Stau




					www.watson.ch


----------



## nightwolf (31. März 2021)

Hab am Montag bei Bike24 bestellt. (Lange) vor 15:00, und nur lagernde Artikel, sollte also gestern gekommen sein.
*Es ist aber immer noch nix passiert.*

Damit muesste es jetzt 1:4 stehen fuer 'versprochene Versandzeit eingehalten' zu 'nicht eingehalten'.

Also, es mag ja sein, dass Bike24 Bestellungen bevorzugt behandelt, bei denen jemand eine Federgabel oder einen LRS fuer 500 oder mehr kauft, gegenueber einer langen Liste von Ersatzteilen, wie das bei meinen Bestellungen in der Regel der Fall ist.
Dieses vollmundige Versprechen kann man jedenfalls in der Pfeife rauchen.
OK bei *einem einzigen* meiner Artikel stand lediglich im Text 'ships immediately' und es fehlte das Stoppuhr-Symbol, aber echt jetzt, sowas ist Haarspalterei und Beschizz mit dem Kleingedruckten


----------



## NunAuchDa (31. März 2021)

Waren Deine bestellten Artikel auch mit "am selben tag verschickt" markiert?
Wenn nur bei einem der bestellten Artikel "Versand am nächsten Werktag" steht, dann wird das nix mit Versand am gleichen Tag.


----------



## san_andreas (31. März 2021)

R2....gestern bestellt...versandt...jetzt in Zustellung !


----------



## nightwolf (31. März 2021)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Waren Deine bestellten Artikel auch mit "am selben tag verschickt" markiert? (...)


Alle mit Stoppuhr Symbol, einer *ohne* aber als 'ships immediately' gekennzeichnet ... was eigentlich noch innerhalb 'am selben Tag' laufen sollte.

Ansonsten, wie ich bereits schrieb: Wenn man nochmal extra unterscheidet zwischen 'mit Stoppuhr-Symbol und ohne' innerhalb lagernder Artikel _(und das steht dann nur im Kleingedruckten, und nur die mit Stoppuhr-Symbol gehen noch am selben Tag raus)_, dann wird es Leute-Verar§e. 

Mit solchen Marotten hat man dann zwar auf dem Papier Recht, in praxi aber ... naja


----------



## nightwolf (31. März 2021)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Wenn nur bei einem der bestellten Artikel "Versand am nächsten Werktag" steht, dann wird das nix mit Versand am gleichen Tag.


So, das hier ist der einzige Artikel ohne Stoppuhr. Die 1-2 days sind aber jetzt auch vorbei. Definitiv.


----------



## 4Helden (31. März 2021)

Hab gestern Abend nen Bell Helm bei Bike24 bestellt, um 2:46 hatte ich die Email das die Ware verpackt sei. Dann warten wir mal ab wann es weitergeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NunAuchDa (31. März 2021)

Scheint bei Dir richtig blöd zu laufen.
Bei mir klappte es bisher mit dem pünktlichen Versand. Vielleicht liegts bei mir daran das ich selten mehr wie 10 verschiedene Artikel gleichzeitig bestelle.

Ich würde einfach mal nett nachfragen ob es Lieferschwierigkeiten gibt.


----------



## heliusdh (31. März 2021)

Samstag Abend bei Bike24 bestellt und heute in Zustellung. Ware wurde am Sonntag angekündigt, der Rest lag an Hermes!


----------



## nightwolf (31. März 2021)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> (...) Ich würde einfach mal nett nachfragen ob es Lieferschwierigkeiten gibt.


Nein ist ja nicht schlimm. Es brennt nix an hier bei uns. Zum Glueck.
Es ist auch nach wie vor alles auf Lager, da ist nichts dabei, worauf bike24 selber erst noch warten muss.
Ich find das nur etwas irrefuehrend.


4Helden schrieb:


> Hab gestern Abend nen Bell Helm bei Bike24 bestellt, um 2:46 hatte ich die Email das die Ware verpackt sei. Dann warten wir mal ab wann es weitergeht.


Das hier passt genau zu meiner These: Einen oder wenige teure Artikel und es klappt mit dem Versand am selben Tag. Lange Liste Ersatzteile muss warten.

*Das ist alles verstaendlich*. _Nur sollte man dann IMHO halt nicht sowas versprechen_ 😄

*Edit:* Und kaum schimpft man ... geht das Paket raus ... _es ist immer dasselbe_ 🤣


----------



## s3pp3l (31. März 2021)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Scheint bei Dir richtig blöd zu laufen.
> Bei mir klappte es bisher mit dem pünktlichen Versand. Vielleicht liegts bei mir daran das ich selten mehr wie 10 verschiedene Artikel gleichzeitig bestelle.
> 
> Ich würde einfach mal nett nachfragen ob es Lieferschwierigkeiten gibt.


Waren alle auf der Ever Given, die Artikel  

Bike 24 - Sonntag bestellt, Dienstag da (Schuhe)
R2 - Montag bestellt, soll gleich kommen (Lenker und Vorbau)

Nur zur Info - brauche keins der Teile dringend -  es läuft alles!


----------



## 4Helden (31. März 2021)

Letzten Donnerstag bei Zweirad Stadler eine Softshelljacke und NW Tribe Schuhe bestellt. Waren am Montag da.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (31. März 2021)

Bike24, Bike-Boarder und BMO waren bei mir diese Woche alle in zwei Tagen da (Protektoren), nur Maciag brauch immer mal wieder ein bis zwei Tage länger was okay ist.


----------



## nightwolf (31. März 2021)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> Waren alle auf der Ever Given, die Artikel   (...)


Ah ja deswegen geht es heute weiter, die wurde ja gestern Abend freigeschleppt 😁


----------



## Martin87LE (1. April 2021)

aktuell scheint es wider wie Lotterie zu sein
Am Montag mal Ausnamsweise nicht bei Bike24 sondern bei R2 bestellt.
Heut noch nicht mal versendet, obwohl alles lieferbar ist.


----------



## 4Helden (1. April 2021)

4Helden schrieb:


> Hab gestern Abend nen Bell Helm bei Bike24 bestellt, um 2:46 hatte ich die Email das die Ware verpackt sei. Dann warten wir mal ab wann es weitergeht.


Gestern Abend die Meldung das es an Hermes übergeben wurde. Soll laut Hermes am Samstag geliefert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (1. April 2021)

bike-components
gestern nachmittag bestellt, heute die versandbestätigung
...


----------



## nightwolf (1. April 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ah ja deswegen geht es heute weiter, die wurde ja gestern Abend freigeschleppt 😁


Und heute Nachmittag hat der DHL Kutscher das Paket irgendwo falsch abgestellt 🙄 
Reklamationsanruf hab ich natuerlich getaetigt und die Nachbarhaeuser abgeklappert ... bisher ohne Erfolg 😢


----------



## hansano (1. April 2021)

Lass das doch an einen Paketshop deiner Wahl liefern....


----------



## NunAuchDa (1. April 2021)

Um kurz nach 16 Uhr bei Bike24 bestellt und kurz vor 18 Uhr kam die Mail das schon verpackt wurde.
Wobei alle Artikel als Versand am nächsten Werktag gekennzeichnet waren.
Theoretisch müsste es somit am Dienstag kommen, da das Paket heute sicher nicht mehr von DHL abgeholt wird.


----------



## Dr_Ink (1. April 2021)

.


----------



## nightwolf (1. April 2021)

hansano schrieb:


> Lass das doch an einen Paketshop deiner Wahl liefern....


Ja hmm eigentlich war alles ganz einfach. Es war bei einem Nachbarn in unserem Haus und er hat es mir inzwischen vorbeigebracht 👍
Nur doof eben, wenn 'Empfaenger original' drin steht im Tracking, dabei dann mein Name komplett verunstaltet ist, ...
Haette da 'Nachbar X' gestanden ... Dann haette ich Bescheid gewusst ... Und mehr Arbeit als meinen Namen komplett verkorkst einzugeben (er muss ihn ja selbst eingegeben haben, gespeichert/hinterlegt ist der ja korrekt) waere das vermutlich auch nicht gewesen.

Aber hey Leute es ist wieder genau wie mit dem Losschicken ... Kaum meckert man ...
Dann gehts auf einmal 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NunAuchDa (1. April 2021)

Schlimm wirds erst, wenn das Paket in einer Filiale landet und die Benachrichtigungskarte mit der Post kommt.


----------



## Raumfahrer (2. April 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ist es denn zuviel verlangt, dass eine bezahlte Dienstleistung (nämlich die ordnungsgemäße Zustellung eines Pakets) vernünftig ausgeführt wird? Hierzu gehört auch bei Nichtantreffen des Bestellers eine Karte mit den notwendigen Informationen zu hinterlassen. Ohne Worte


Die Praktiker an der Front, also der gewöhnliche Paket-Fahrer, haben dazu eine andere Sichtweise, als jmd, der dank seiner Fähigkeiten so einen niederen Job nicht verrichten muss. ^^
Wenn ich ein Paket erwarte und gerade niemand da ist, der es entgegen nimmt, dann lasse ich es zur nächsten Paketstation liefern. Das ist dank Smartphone und der Paketverfolgung kein Problem.
Wobei ich derzeit immer mal dem Paketboten ein oder zwei Euro gebe, wenn er mir was bringt. Das motiviert mE recht gut.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (2. April 2021)

Exakt...zumal es nicht selten die selben sind....


----------



## s3pp3l (2. April 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Wobei ich derzeit immer mal dem Paketboten ein oder zwei Euro gebe


Da freut sich der


nightwolf schrieb:


> DHL Kutscher


bestimmt.


----------



## nightwolf (2. April 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Die Praktiker an der Front, also der gewöhnliche Paket-Fahrer, haben dazu eine andere Sichtweise, als jmd, der dank seiner Fähigkeiten so einen niederen Job nicht verrichten muss. ^^ (...)


Das stimmt natuerlich in gewisser Weise, wobei ich mir den Begriff 'Praktiker' fuer Leute aufheben wuerde, die es im Griff haben, und  ihn nicht verwenden wuerde fuer ... _naja gut_ 😁 
Jemand, der einen Job 30 Jahre lang _gleich schlecht_ macht, heisst bei mir eher 'lernresistent'  😜


----------



## Fury (2. April 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Wobei ich derzeit immer mal dem Paketboten ein oder zwei Euro gebe, wenn er mir was bringt. Das motiviert mE recht gut.


Hm. Abstandsregeln eingehalten?


----------



## nightwolf (2. April 2021)

Oiromynze maximale Virenschloider ❗ 
Unbedingt vorher desinfizieren 😜


----------



## Rattenkopf (2. April 2021)

Zum Thema Paketfahrer aus einem Polizeibericht:

Am 10. März kam es in der Zeit von 14:30 Uhr bis 15:30 Uhr zu Sachbeschädigungen und der Störung der Totenruhe auf dem Friedhof in Berkenthin. 

Nach bisherigem Erkenntnisstand fuhr ein weißer Kastenwagen mit Hamburger Kennzeichen verbotenerweise von der Friedensstraße auf das Friedhofsgelände. Hier fuhr er über ein Grab und dem dazugehörigen Grabstein. Bei seiner Fahrt stieß er gegen das Dach der Leichenhalle und beschädigte dieses. Es entstand ein Sachschaden in noch unbekannter Höhe. Danach fuhr er in die Straße "Am Friedhof" und lieferte dort Pakete aus.

Praktiker halt......


----------



## null-2wo (2. April 2021)

Fury schrieb:


> Hm. Abstandsregeln eingehalten?


leute mit kleingeld bewerfen bäschde


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (2. April 2021)

Bei BD am Mittwoch Abend bestellt (24 Artikel, viel Kleinzeug). Donnerstag bereits verschickt, laut DHL Zustellung am Samstag.
Ein Kleinteil (Hope Bolt Sattelklemme in orange - nirgends sonst aufzutreiben) Mittwoch bei Bikepark Albstadt bestellt, Versand am gleichen Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (2. April 2021)

Bike24 Mittwoch bestellt, Donnerstag geliefert


----------



## 4Helden (3. April 2021)

4Helden schrieb:


> Gestern Abend die Meldung das es an Hermes übergeben wurde. Soll laut Hermes am Samstag geliefert werden.


Wie Versprochen kam der Helm heute an.
Also bisher hatte ich mit Bike24, Bike-Components, Stadler, Hibike keine Lieferprobleme.


----------



## saturno (3. April 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Die Praktiker an der Front, also der gewöhnliche Paket-Fahrer, haben dazu eine andere Sichtweise, als jmd, der dank seiner Fähigkeiten so einen niederen Job nicht verrichten muss. ^^
> Wenn ich ein Paket erwarte und gerade niemand da ist, der es entgegen nimmt, dann lasse ich es zur nächsten Paketstation liefern. Das ist dank Smartphone und der Paketverfolgung kein Problem.
> Wobei ich derzeit immer mal dem Paketboten ein oder zwei Euro gebe, wenn er mir was bringt. Das motiviert mE recht gut.


ah, niederer job, klasse diese abwertung. du stehst also über allen anderen......


----------



## Basti138 (3. April 2021)

Natürlich, iss ja auch der Raumfahrer.


----------



## Raumfahrer (4. April 2021)

saturno schrieb:


> ah, niederer job, klasse diese abwertung. du stehst also über allen anderen....


Lerne bitte erstmal richtig lesen und schreiben. Und den gelesenen Text solltest du natürlich auch noch richtig verstanden haben. Ich bin sehr optimistisch, dass du das schaffst.


----------



## nightwolf (4. April 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Lerne bitte erstmal richtig lesen und schreiben. Und den gelesenen Text solltest du natürlich auch noch richtig verstanden haben.  (...)


Hmm. Und jetzt vll auch noch Grundrechenarten und Logik ❓

Ich erlebe leider jeden Tag, dass das im deutschsprachigen Internet erheblich zu viel verlangt ist 🙄 ... 
Aber zurueck zum Thema, sonst gibts nur wieder Mecker ...


----------



## DennisDuisburg (6. April 2021)

Gestern Mittag bei bike24 paar Teile bestellt ( hab sogar noch ne xx1 11-Fach Kette bekommen) und heute um 07:30uhr Versandbestätigung bekommen


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (6. April 2021)

DennisDuisburg schrieb:


> Gestern Mittag bei bike24 paar Teile bestellt ( hab sogar noch ne xx1 11-Fach Kette bekommen) und heute um 07:30uhr Versandbestätigung bekommen


Bei mir das gleiche. Gestern Abend bestellt, heute morgen versandt.


----------



## luftschaukel (6. April 2021)

DHL hat’s wohl bei mir verknackt. Letzten Mittwoch bei B24 ein GX Schaltwerk bestellt. Sollte eigentlich am Samstag bei mir eintreffen. 
Naja, von DD nach L ist ja auch so weit weg. 
Hoffe das es heute kommt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (8. April 2021)

Bekommt ihr auch SMS daß ein Paket geliefert wird? Danach soll man auf die angebliche Sendungsverfolgung schauen. Ich hab's nie gemacht, kam mir komisch vor. Auf diversen Seiten steht, daß man sich unbemerkt etwas herunterlädt und möglicherweise die Bankdaten gestohlen werden.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (8. April 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Bekommt ihr auch SMS daß ein Paket geliefert wird? Danach soll man auf die angebliche Sendungsverfolgung schauen. Ich hab's nie gemacht, kam mir komisch vor. Auf diversen Seiten steht, daß man sich unbemerkt etwas herunterlädt und möglicherweise die Bankdaten gestohlen werden.


Nicht machen - ist gerade eine Phisingwelle um Smartphones auszuspionieren!









						Nachrichten aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
					

Alle Nachrichten aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern: Politik, Wirtschaft, Sport, Kultur, Polizei-Meldungen von NDR 1 Radio MV, dem Nordmagazin und NDR MV Live.




					www.ndr.de


----------



## Dr_Ink (8. April 2021)

.


----------



## Raumfahrer (8. April 2021)

Man kann sich auf der Seite von DHL über die Sendungsverfolgung per SMS ankündigen lassen, wenn der Fahrer eine viertel Stunde vor der Zustellung steht. 
Das ist mA recht hilfreich


----------



## san_andreas (8. April 2021)

Bike24 braucht wohl in den Ferien auch mehr Zeit...Dienstag mittags bestellt...noch kein Versand erfolgt.


----------



## StelioKontos (8. April 2021)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bike24 braucht wohl in den Ferien auch mehr Zeit...Dienstag mittags bestellt...noch kein Versand erfolgt.


Meine Bestellung vom Dienstag Morgen befindet sich aktuell in Zustellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatSiebi (8. April 2021)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bike24 braucht wohl in den Ferien auch mehr Zeit...Dienstag mittags bestellt...noch kein Versand erfolgt.


Ich habe Montag Abend bestellt und auch noch keine Versandbestätigung. Kenne ich gar nicht von Bike24, habe deshalb kurz telefonisch nachgefragt, ob etwas nicht lieferbar ist. Angeblich dauerts nur länger momentan.


----------



## der-gute (8. April 2021)

PatSiebi schrieb:


> Angeblich


So viel Vertrauen in die Aussage eines anderen 🙄


----------



## sauerlaender75 (8. April 2021)

Ich habe was bei bike24 jetzt am Samstag bestellt, kam direkt am Mittwoch (Montag war feiertag) - also normal!


----------



## PatSiebi (8. April 2021)

Wurde jetzt auch vepackt. Läuft, der Laden


----------



## signalgrau (8. April 2021)

Wenn man bei Bike 24 mal was finden würde bzw. schnell finden würde... Die Seite braucht mal eine Überarbeitung. Sie sollten aber nicht bei BC nach Tipps fragen....

Bei Bike-Discount habe ich das Gefühl, das die unterschiedliche Lager haben. Habe viele Kleinteile bestellt. Das meiste war schnell da aber gerne auch Teillieferung, die dann etwas gedauert hat. Mache Sachen kosten auch fast 15 Euro Versand.


----------



## saturno (8. April 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Lerne bitte erstmal richtig lesen und schreiben. Und den gelesenen Text solltest du natürlich auch noch richtig verstanden haben. Ich bin sehr optimistisch, dass du das schaffst.


nimm deine rakete und geht fliegen


----------



## Raumfahrer (8. April 2021)

saturno schrieb:


> nimm deine rakete und geht fliegen


qed.


----------



## saturno (8. April 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> qed.


falls du nicht weißt wie es sich schreibt: quod erat demonstrandum


----------



## Raumfahrer (8. April 2021)

signalgrau schrieb:


> Wenn man bei Bike 24 mal was finden würde bzw. schnell finden würde... Die Seite braucht mal eine Überarbeitung. Sie sollten aber nicht bei BC nach Tipps fragen....


Bike24 sind mA mal die "Filter Könige" gewesen. Seit 2 oder 3 Jahren ist dort leider etwas "der Wurm drin", also dass die Produkte nicht mehr so sorgfältig eingepflegt werden und die Filterfunktionen etwas herunter gefahren sind.
Ein Miniwerkzeug hat bspw einen Torx 20 dran, es steht auch dort sogar im Datenblatt drin; aber über die Filterfunktionen findet man es trotzdem nicht.

Und es sieht mit der Lieferfähigkeit nicht so gut aus.
Bei 12-fach mech. Schaltwerke von Sram waren gestern Abend noch 6 (sechs) Stück von der NX lieferbar da. Ansonsten Lieferzeit über 10 Wochen und mehr.
Und der Preis für die NX Schaltwerke ist mindestens 20 Euro teurer geworden. Das ist zwar immer noch günstiger, als bei Amazon, wo so etwas über 100 Euro kostet.


----------



## Raumfahrer (8. April 2021)

saturno schrieb:


> falls du nicht weißt wie es sich schreibt: quod erat demonstrandum


Immerhin hast du es nach 35 Minuten geschafft, die Bedeutung zu erfassen.
Und das mit der Komma Setzung schaffst du auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j4m3s (8. April 2021)

2x bei Bike24 bestellt am Samstag weil ich bei der ersten großen was vergessen hatte, das große Paket am Mittwoch bekommen und das zweite wurde gestern gepackt aber noch nicht versendet.

Hibike am Montag bestellt heute gekommen

Maciag am Montag bestellt gestern bekommen

Komking war in 3 Tagen bei mir

r2-Bike am Samstag bestellt und noch keinerlei Info, mittlerweile ist ein Artikel davon nicht mehr auf Lager, bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## san_andreas (8. April 2021)

Gravity Bikes in Rosenheim...gestern bestellt...heute da ! Die Versandbenachrichtigung kam nach dem Paket.


----------



## The_Killersocke (9. April 2021)

signalgrau schrieb:


> Bei Bike-Discount habe ich das Gefühl, das die unterschiedliche Lager haben. Habe viele Kleinteile bestellt. Das meiste war schnell da aber gerne auch Teillieferung, die dann etwas gedauert hat. Mache Sachen kosten auch fast 15 Euro Versand.


Bike-Discount stellt nach eigener Aussage das Lager gerade um und versendet daher in Teillieferungen aus zwei Lagern. Manche Pakete brauchen fast zwei Wochen...

Wäre alles kein Problem, wenn sie das auch so kommunizieren würden. z.B. n Hinweis bei den Artikeln oder eine kurze Mail. So wie es grad ist, ist's halt ab und zu ärgerlich 🤷‍♂️


----------



## NunAuchDa (9. April 2021)

Hatte gestern nochmals bei bike24 bestellt. Heute früh wurde mit Hermes versendet.
Ich bin mal gespannt ob Hermes morgen liefert. Hab es gerade in einen Paketshop umgeleitet. Letztes Mal hat Hermes die Umleitung ignoriert und an meine Haustür geliefert.


----------



## me72 (10. April 2021)

Bike24:
Donnerstag um 23:45 bestellt, eben mit DHL angekommen.


----------



## san_andreas (10. April 2021)

Gocycle: Dienstag mittags bestellt, Freitag mit DHL geliefert.
Habe aber nur Artikel genommen, die als „sofort lieferbar“ gekennzeichnet waren.


----------



## luftschaukel (12. April 2021)

Gerade bei BC bestellt, schau mer mal...


----------



## MAster (13. April 2021)

Hat wer schon mal Erfahrungen mit https://www.ridewill.it/
gemacht?


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (13. April 2021)

Bike24, Bike-Components, Bike-Discount, Bikepark Albstadt.

Alle haben zuverlässig und schnell versendet bei Bestellungen in den letzten 4 Wochen. Verzögerungen lagen ursächlich bei den Paketdienstleistern, was aber derzeit auch nachvollziehbar ist.
Am schnellsten ist bisher aber immer Bike24 gewesen. Bikepark Albstadt war aber auch superfix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Startnummer52 (13. April 2021)

Ich habe mit ein paar Ersatzteile aus England bestellt und diese wurden per DPD Verschickt.

Bestellt am 21.02.2021
Versand am 22.02.2021

Dann lag mein Paket vom 24.02.2021 bis zum 28.03.2021 in den Niederlanden rum und selbst DPD Deutschland konnte mir keine Auskunft geben wieso, warum und weshalb.

Am 29.03.2021 ist es dann an den Versende zurückgegangen.

Am 30.03.2021 Erneute Zustellung.
Da ist mein Paket dann bis nach Köln gekommen am 08.04.2021 und dann wieder an den Versender zurückgegangen ...  

Das mit dem Brexit bekommen die von DPD wohl nicht so recht auf die Kette, habe meine Bestellung jetzt Storniert und die Ersatzteile über die USA bestellt, Versand per FedEx.

Bestellt am 09.04.2012
Zustellung Heute bis 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (13. April 2021)

@Startnummer52 
Exakt die gleiche Erfahrung habe ich im März mit einer CRC-Bestellung aus UK gemacht.
Wurde ebenfalls via DPD versandt und ist leider nie bei mir angekommen. Stattdessen ging die Sendung nach halber Strecke zurück an CRC und wurde dort seltsamerweise als Retour behandelt. Rückmeldung von CRC ist noch offen...
Hatte da aber in der Nach-Brexit-Zeit schon ein paar mal bestellt und es lief immer problemlos - bis jetzt zumindest. Allerdings erfolgte der Versand bisher auch immer via Hermes oder DHL. Es scheint also wirklich ein DPD-Problem zu sein.

Gruß


----------



## Daniel1893 (13. April 2021)

MAster schrieb:


> Hat wer schon mal Erfahrungen mit https://www.ridewill.it/
> gemacht?


Ich wollte dort neulich was bestellen, weil der Artikel zum einen als verfügbar angezeigt wurde und zum anderen der Preis gut war.

Was danach folgte war eine absolute Frechheit. Man muss sich einen Account anlegen und im eingeloggten Zustand war der Preis auf einmal deutlich höher als bei den anderen Shops. Auf die Masche kann ich gerne verzichten.


----------



## MAster (13. April 2021)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> Ich wollte dort neulich was bestellen, weil der Artikel zum einen als verfügbar angezeigt wurde und zum anderen der Preis gut war.
> 
> Was danach folgte war eine absolute Frechheit. Man muss sich einen Account anlegen und im eingeloggten Zustand war der Preis auf einmal deutlich höher als bei den anderen Shops. Auf die Masche kann ich gerne verzichten.


Owe schade hatte gerade Motivation was zu bestellen  - eine MWst Abweichung war es aber nicht?


----------



## nightwolf (13. April 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Bike24 sind mA mal die "Filter Könige" gewesen. Seit 2 oder 3 Jahren ist dort leider etwas "der Wurm drin", also dass die Produkte nicht mehr so sorgfältig eingepflegt werden und die Filterfunktionen etwas herunter gefahren sind. (...)


Ich hatte neulich festgestellt, dass es fuer die tolle Zwischengroesse 27.5 zwei Filtereinstellungen gibt, zwischen denen sich spontan kein Unterschied feststellen liess.
Hab mal nachgefragt, es hiess das System wird zur Zeit ueberarbeitet. 
_Zwei bis drei Jahre ist natuerlich dann schon ein bissl lang dafuer _ 😁


----------



## Daniel1893 (13. April 2021)

MAster schrieb:


> Owe schade hatte gerade Motivation was zu bestellen  - eine MWst Abweichung war es aber nicht?


mhm, ich weiß es nicht mehr ganz genau aber der Unterschied war signifikant und nicht nur 2-3€. Ging um einen DT Swiss Adapter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (13. April 2021)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> Ich wollte dort neulich was bestellen, weil der Artikel zum einen als verfügbar angezeigt wurde und zum anderen der Preis gut war.
> 
> Was danach folgte war eine absolute Frechheit. Man muss sich einen Account anlegen und im eingeloggten Zustand war der Preis auf einmal deutlich höher als bei den anderen Shops. Auf die Masche kann ich gerne verzichten.


Wenn du die Seite auf Englisch stellst, geht der Shop davon aus, dass deine Lieferung nicht in die EU geht. Wenn du den Shop auf italienisch stellst (oder spätestens wenn du angemeldet bist und eine deutsche Adresse eingegeben hast), schlägt er noch die Mehrwertsteuer drauf. Üblicherweise kostet der Versand eh 15€, also kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass sich das in irgendeiner Form gelohnt hätte. Das ist auch keine Frechheit, sondern einfach ein etwas schrulliger Shop, mit dem du nicht umzugehen weißt.


----------



## Cycliste17 (13. April 2021)

Morgen kommt ein Shimano Ersatzritzel und die Kette. Bestellt hatte ich am 12.12.2020. Alle anderen Teile wurden mir Ende Dezember als Teillieferung geschickt. Schön dass der Versand mitgedacht hat.


----------



## pacechris (14. April 2021)

Am Samstag bei zwei Artikel bei Rose bestellt.
Bei beiden Stand Lieferzeit 4-8Tagen.
Jetzt steht bei dem einen 9Wochen 😳
Bin gespannt wie lange es dauert 🤔


----------



## sauerlaender75 (14. April 2021)

pacechris schrieb:


> Am Samstag bei zwei Artikel bei Rose bestellt.
> Bei beiden Stand Lieferzeit 4-8Tagen.
> Jetzt steht bei dem einen 9Wochen 😳
> Bin gespannt wie lange es dauert 🤔




rate mal  

Habe in den letzen Wochen bei Bike24 2x unabhänig vonneinander einen  gelagerten Artikel bestellt, die Sachen waren jeweils innerhalb 2 Werktagen da, einen habe ich wg. falscher Größe retourniert - Retoureabwicklung lief Problemlos innerhalb weniger Werktage - also Daumenhoch!


----------



## san_andreas (14. April 2021)

Bike24, BikeComponents, R2 Bike...alle top, die letzten Tage.
Und SM Bikes und Gocycle waren auch sehr schnell.
Da konnte das neue Rad innerhalb einer Woche aufgebaut werden.


----------



## f_t_l (14. April 2021)

Bike Components

*Edit:* Paket ist unterwegs


----------



## pacechris (14. April 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> rate mal


Da steht jetzt bestimmt 9 Wochen weil ich den letzten vorrätigen Artikel bestellt habe und meine Sachen kommen bis Ende dieser Woche 🤗👍😉


----------



## _Olli (14. April 2021)

am 26.3. bei *we cycle* über amazon bestellt.
angegeben war 2-3 tage (werktage)
dpd tracking bekommen und es tat sich null - über 9 tage.
war ostern da hab ich es mal durch gehen lassen das es länger dauert.

aber am tag 9 wars mir dann zu bunt denn laut amazon in der zustellung und laut dpd tracking noch nicht mal bei denen bearbeitet.
über amazon denen geschrieben was nun wird. tag später kam ne mail wo drin steht das irgendwas bei dpd falsch gescannt sein... es wurde sich gekümmert und der artikel is auf dem weg.

es tat sich trotzdem nix und ich frage nochmal nach. da kam dann das wohl das paket weg sei und mir das geld erstattet wird. auf nachfrage weshalb sie den artikel nicht einfach nochmal schicken kam nur (geht nicht- soll neu bestellen) *natürlich bestell ich neu bei euch wenn dpd auf mein nachfragen sagt das sie nie ein paket mit der trackingnummer bekommen haben.

einmal und nie wieder.


der artikel war dann wieder verfügbar bei HIBIKE und sogar 5euro günstiger. das ganze hat von freitag bis dienstag früh gedauert.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (14. April 2021)

pacechris schrieb:


> Da steht jetzt bestimmt 9 Wochen weil ich den letzten vorrätigen Artikel bestellt habe und meine Sachen kommen bis Ende dieser Woche 🤗👍😉


 Korrekt - war bei meinem bestellten Rose Groundcontrol über rose auch so, stand bei Bestellung Lieferbar 4.April ... hinterher stand Lieferbar in 20 Wochen. Ich bin total glücklich mit meinem Canyon Neuron

  🤪


----------



## pacechris (14. April 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Korrekt - war bei meinem bestellten Rose Groundcontrol über rose auch so, stand bei Bestellung Lieferbar 4.April ... hinterher stand Lieferbar in 20 Wochen. Ich bin total glücklich mit meinem Canyon Neuron
> 
> 🤪


Ich hoffe mal das es wirklich so ist 🤗


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (14. April 2021)

45 Seiten und ihr habt noch immer nicht gelernt, wie der Handel in einer Branche mit einem derart breiten und tiefen Sortiment funktioniert.


----------



## pacechris (14. April 2021)

Seit heute bin ich optimistisch in Bezug auf meine Bestellung bei Rose 🤗


----------



## pacechris (14. April 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> 45 Seiten und ihr habt noch immer nicht gelernt, wie der Handel in einer Branche mit einem derart breiten und tiefen Sortiment funktioniert.


Ich will hier nix lernen nur ganz banale Sachen in Bezug auf meine aktuelle Bestellungen posten 😉


----------



## 4Helden (14. April 2021)

Kumpel war gestern bei seinem Specialized Dealer. Der sagte Ihm wenn er jetzt ein Bike bestellt kommt das vorr. erst 2022. Das ist doch Krank. In Taiwan stehen Zehntausende Bikes und können nicht fertig gestellt werden,weil zb. die Dämpfer fehlen.


----------



## Livestrong.com (14. April 2021)

Bike24 läuft super.


----------



## trialsrookie (14. April 2021)

4Helden schrieb:


> Kumpel war gestern bei seinem Specialized Dealer. Der sagte Ihm wenn er jetzt ein Bike bestellt kommt das vorr. erst 2022. Das ist doch Krank. In Taiwan stehen Zehntausende Bikes und können nicht fertig gestellt werden,weil zb. die Dämpfer fehlen.


Voraussichtlich erst? Ich dachte Mitte 2022 wäre so die allgemein gültige Prognose... 🤪


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2021)

4Helden schrieb:


> Kumpel war gestern bei seinem Specialized Dealer. Der sagte Ihm wenn er jetzt ein Bike bestellt kommt das vorr. erst 2022. Das ist doch Krank. In Taiwan stehen Zehntausende Bikes und können nicht fertig gestellt werden,weil zb. die Dämpfer fehlen.


Das hat mir mein Händler schon im September 2020 gesagt, als ich nach einem S-Works Enduro gefragt habe.
"Die waren letzten Mittwoch im Angebot, sind alle  bis 2022 verkauft. "


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (19. April 2021)

Sagt, täuscht mich mein Eindruck oder ist bei BC derzeit das Lager leerer als leer? Wo man bei anderen Versendern (BMO, Bike24) die Produkte noch bekommt, ist bei BC gefühlt jeder zweite Artikel als "nicht lieferbar" geführt ...


----------



## Niko86 (19. April 2021)

4Helden schrieb:


> Kumpel war gestern bei seinem Specialized Dealer. Der sagte Ihm wenn er jetzt ein Bike bestellt kommt das vorr. erst 2022. Das ist doch Krank. In Taiwan stehen Zehntausende Bikes und können nicht fertig gestellt werden,weil zb. die Dämpfer fehlen.


Hab Samstag mein Stumpjumper Comp abgeholt, vor zwei Wochen hieß es noch, vor Juli bräuchte ich damit nicht zu rechnen. Hab wohl richtig Glück gehabt, weil das dort seit einem Jahr (!!!) das einzige Stumpi ist, was dort aufgeschlagen ist.

Der Typ vom Laden meinte auch das alles sich eh noch weiter verzögert, weil Teile auch durch den Tankerausflug im Suez-Kanal festhingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (19. April 2021)

4Helden schrieb:


> Kumpel war gestern bei seinem Specialized Dealer. Der sagte Ihm wenn er jetzt ein Bike bestellt kommt das vorr. erst 2022. Das ist doch Krank. In Taiwan stehen Zehntausende Bikes und können nicht fertig gestellt werden,weil zb. die Dämpfer fehlen.


2022 ist doch noch zufriedenstellend. Viele sind schon bei 2023.


----------



## Cycliste17 (19. April 2021)

SantaCruzV10VIE schrieb:


> Sagt, täuscht mich mein Eindruck oder ist bei BC derzeit das Lager leerer als leer? Wo man bei anderen Versendern (BMO, Bike24) die Produkte noch bekommt, ist bei BC gefühlt jeder zweite Artikel als "nicht lieferbar" geführt ...


Die sind vielleicht ehrlicher. Liest man doch hier und in anderen Foren. Im Shop als lagernd und nach der Bestellung schreiben sie Dir dann: in X Wochen lieferbar. Vielleicht hat sich BC auch verspekuliert und weniger eingekauft. Ahnt doch keiner daß der Wahnsinn kein Ende nimmt. 
2021 habe ich vor 2 Monaten auch schon abgehakt. Nur arbeiten, dann Radl bauen oder durch die Gegend fahren. Urlaub?, über deutsche Grenzen? Dieses Jahr nimmer.


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (20. April 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Die sind vielleicht ehrlicher. Liest man doch hier und in anderen Foren. Im Shop als lagernd und nach der Bestellung schreiben sie Dir dann: in X Wochen lieferbar. Vielleicht hat sich BC auch verspekuliert und weniger eingekauft. Ahnt doch keiner daß der Wahnsinn kein Ende nimmt.
> 2021 habe ich vor 2 Monaten auch schon abgehakt. Nur arbeiten, dann Radl bauen oder durch die Gegend fahren. Urlaub?, über deutsche Grenzen? Dieses Jahr nimmer.


Ja, womöglich ists tatsächlich ehrlicher - oder die haben einfach gleich am Anfang mehr verkauft als die Konkurrenz. Bitter halt, wenn Dinge wie ein X01-Kette von SRAM ausgeht und nicht mal klar ist, wann der nächste Schwung kommt...


----------



## Hindruin (20. April 2021)

für die Schweizer, schlechte Erfahrung mit bros.ch gemacht, werde um den Laden definitiv n Bogen machen.


----------



## Greatdisaster (20. April 2021)

bike-discount hat bei vielen Teilen deutlich die Preisschraube angezogen wohl aufgrund der Liefersituation.
Beispielsweise werden jetzt 6,99€ für B01S Bremsbeläge aufgerufen (UVP 5,50€ laut Rose die 3,95€ verlangen aber nicht liefern können).
Die Ultegra CS-R8000 Kassette in 11-32 war für 99,95€ lieferbar für kurze Zeit (UVP 94,95€ laut Rose) und trotzdem wurde das Lager leer gekauft.
Die gleiche Kassette habe ich vor 2 Monaten bei Rose noch für 59€ bestellen können aber die wird auch erst in einem Monat geliefert und für Neubesteller werden bei Rose nun 74,95€ abgerufen bei 22 Wochen Lieferzeit.


----------



## pacechris (20. April 2021)

Greatdisaster schrieb:


> bike-discount hat bei vielen Teilen deutlich die Preisschraube angezogen wohl aufgrund der Liefersituation.
> Beispielsweise werden jetzt 6,99€ für B01S Bremsbeläge aufgerufen (UVP 5,50€ laut Rose die 3,95€ verlangen aber nicht liefern können).
> Die Ultegra CS-R8000 Kassette in 11-32 war für 99,95€ lieferbar für kurze Zeit (UVP 94,95€ laut Rose) und trotzdem wurde das Lager leer gekauft.
> Die gleiche Kassette habe ich vor 2 Monaten bei Rose noch für 59€ bestellen können aber die wird auch erst in einem Monat geliefert und für Neubesteller werden bei Rose nun 74,95€ abgerufen bei 22 Wochen Lieferzeit.


Das ist mir auch schon vor einer Weile aufgefallen, die Preise gehen zum Teil durch die Decke wenn was verfügbar ist 🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (20. April 2021)

SantaCruzV10VIE schrieb:


> Sagt, täuscht mich mein Eindruck oder ist bei BC derzeit das Lager leerer als leer? Wo man bei anderen Versendern (BMO, Bike24) die Produkte noch bekommt, ist bei BC gefühlt jeder zweite Artikel als "nicht lieferbar" geführt ...


Das schwankt, die bekommen aber immer wieder mal was rein. Ich hatte z.B. Glück, dass mein LRS gerade wieder erhältlich wurde, ebenso ein WErkzeug auf das ich gewartet habe. Da lohnt sich tägliches Reinschauen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. April 2021)

pacechris schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch schon vor einer Weile aufgefallen, die Preise gehen zum Teil durch die Decke wenn was verfügbar ist 🙈


finde ich gelinde gesagt unverschämt! Klar darf es teurer sein, da ja auch die Hersteller ihre Preise angezogen haben, aber xx% über UVP finde ich nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Cycliste17 (20. April 2021)

Sind aber nicht die Händler allein schuld daran. Reedereien und viele Logistiker verdienen auch gut mit. Problematisch sind auch die Leerfahrten nach Fernost und die ausgebuchten Containerschiffe. Da steigen natürlich auch die Preise. Irgendwie schiebt es aber jeder dem anderen zu.


----------



## Teamgeist (20. April 2021)

Meine aktuellen Erfahrungen mit bike-discount:
8.4. Lagerndes Vorderrad DT-Swiss E-1900 bestellt und sofort per paypal bezahlt.
15.4. Da bis dato keine Versandbenachrichtigung kam, eMail an Support geschrieben, wann versenden Sie die Ware?
15.4. eMail vom Support: Ihre Bestellung befindet sich in der Logistik und wird in Kürze an den Paketdienst übergeben.
16.4. Ware wurde an DPD übergeben.
19.4. Ware ist bei mir angekommen.

Da ich öfters etwas bei diversen Händlern bestelle, ist meine aktuelles Fazit: Hibike und andere Händler können das momentan deutlich schneller.


----------



## Flo7 (21. April 2021)

Am 13.4 bei Wiggle bestellt, hätte bis 20.4 ankommen sollen und ich warte noch...


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. April 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Am 13.4 bei Wiggle bestellt, hätte bis 20.4 ankommen sollen und ich warte noch...


Bei Wiggle hab ich letzte Woche Montag bestellt,  Donnerstag wurde schon geliefert.


----------



## pacechris (22. April 2021)

Am 20.4 morgens bei Bike-Discount bestellt, bis jetzt hat sich noch nix getan. Wird wohl nix mehr vorm Wochenende 🤔


----------



## Mutant-Rider (22. April 2021)

Der Rahmen ist endlich angekommen. 
CRC hat ab der Bestellung 66 Tage dafür gebraucht.


----------



## Orby (22. April 2021)

Mutant-Rider schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist endlich angekommen.
> CRC hat ab der Bestellung 66 Tage dafür gebraucht.


Du übertriffst sogar meine 7 Wochen Ende 2019. 
Bei mir war es leider nur der letzte verfügbare Rahmen den ich gefunden habe.


----------



## san_andreas (22. April 2021)

Heute Nacht bei bc bestellt, heute mittags verschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (22. April 2021)

Bei Bike discount  Fahrrad.de  gestern Abend geordert, morgen ist Anlieferung.

Edit
Hoppla 😅


----------



## Orby (22. April 2021)

Kleine Aufmunterung für alle die warten




Zu finden bei Bird auf FB. 

So kann es auch laufen wenn einen Container mit HT Rahmen auf dem falschen Schiff hast. Angeblich Canyon und Orange auch, zumindest irgendwelche Parts.


----------



## 4Helden (23. April 2021)

Momentan macht es echt keine Spaß nach Bikes zu suchen. Ist ja eh nix da.


----------



## Kelevra2011 (23. April 2021)

Am 14.4 bei bike 24 ne neue Kette und Kleinkram bestellt(dreiviertel davon nicht vorrätig) mal schauen wie lange es dauert🤣


----------



## k0p3 (23. April 2021)

Kelevra2011 schrieb:


> Am 14.4 bei bike 24 ne neue Kette und Kleinkram bestellt(dreiviertel davon nicht vorrätig) mal schauen wie lange es dauert🤣



Dann bestehe am besten auf Teillieferungen.
Dein Kleinkram und 40 Glieder von der Kette. Die restlichen 80 davon können sie Dir ja nachliefern.


----------



## f_t_l (25. April 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Teillieferungen



Mittlerweile muss man sich darauf einstellen die Teillieferungen auch noch auf mehrere Versender aufzusplitten. Um meine Komponenten und Klamotten zusammen zu bekommen, bestelle ich mittlerweile bei Bike24, Bike-Discount, Bike Components und Probike Shop. Ist zwar doof mit den Versandkosten, aber bei Lieferzeiten von mehreren Wochen bis Sankt-Nimmerleinstag bei dem Einen muss man wohl bei dem Anderen der es gerade vorrätig hat,  in den sauren 🍏 beissen 🙄...


----------



## Mutant-Rider (28. April 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Du übertriffst sogar meine 7 Wochen Ende 2019.
> Bei mir war es leider nur der letzte verfügbare Rahmen den ich gefunden habe.


Bei mir war es auch leider der letzte Rahmen ... 
Zoll wurde auch nochmal abgerechnet bei der Post. 
Wurde aber direkt erstattet, durch den Nachweis. 
Sonst war es okay.


----------



## COLKURTZ (29. April 2021)

Hat jemand eine ganz aktuelle Erfahrung mit r2? Auch zu Stoßzeiten bin ich bei denen schnellen Versand gewohnt (max. 1 Tag Verzögerung). Bestellt habe ich nur lagernde Artikel, und die Bestellung ist seit 4 Tagen im Stillstand Status "bezahlt".


----------



## Colt__Seavers (29. April 2021)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine ganz aktuelle Erfahrung mit r2? Auch zu Stoßzeiten bin ich bei denen schnellen Versand gewohnt (max. 1 Tag Verzögerung). Bestellt habe ich nur lagernde Artikel, und die Bestellung ist seit 4 Tagen im Stillstand Status "bezahlt".


man muss aktuell total aufpassen wenn man mehr als Menge 1 eines Artikels kauft. Kann eben sein dass es nur noch ein Artikel auf Lager ist und man aber mehr als einen davon bestellt und der Versand wartet so lange, bis genau diese bestellte Menge am Lager ist.
Bei bike24.de sieht man wie viele Artikel lagernd sind.
Hatte vor einiger Zeit bei BC bestellt und mir ist genau das passiert. Alles war "lagernd" angezeigt. Nachdem nach einer Woche noch kein Versand stattgefunden hat, habe ich dort angerufen (das ging ein Glück einfach und schnell) und da sagte man mir, dass von zwei Bestellpositionen eben nur ein Artikel am Lager sei und nicht die 6 die ich bestellt habe. Dann wurde ich gefragt ob ich warten will, oder ich die Bestellung splitten wolle. Ich habe dann gesplittet. Die nicht lieferbare Ware sind Hope Kleinteile. Da bin ich mal gespannt wie sie das nicht aus den Auge verlieren wollen, denn nun ist ja schon ein Teil geliefert und der Rest erst in zig Wochen verfügbar. Aber der sehr nette Herr am Telefon versicherte mir, dass das im System nicht untergeht und die zweite Sendung sofort raus geht wenn alles da ist. Ein Hoch auf die Logistik/SAP Software


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## COLKURTZ (29. April 2021)

Sehr guter Hinweis mit dem Lagerstatus verknüpft mit der Anzahl der Artikel. Konkret bei meiner Bestellung bin ich alle Artikel nochmal durchgegangen. Ergebnis: Alle weiterhin lagernd.
Nur die 1x als lagernd bestellte Sattelstütze wird jetzt als "im Zulauf" angezeigt. Könnte also sein, dass ich bei meiner Bestellung knapp nicht mehr die "lagernde" Sattelstütze erwischt habe. Gut möglich, dass es daran liegt.
Danke
(ich warte derzeit auf Antwort von r2)

Update, für die Sachlichkeit und fairnesshalber:
Montag bestellt und bezahlt. 
Donnerstag per Email angefragt und keine explezite Antwort erhalten.
Donnerstag versandt mit automatiosierter Mitteilung seitens R2.
Freitag geliefert (alle Artikel).
Meine Bewertung: Corona und saisonbedingt langsamer als gewohnt, aber in Ordnung.


----------



## nightwolf (3. Mai 2021)

4Helden schrieb:


> Momentan macht es echt keine Spaß nach Bikes zu suchen. Ist ja eh nix da.


naja am Bahnhof das eine oder andere Wrack, sollte noch zu bekommen sein 🤣

Back on topic: Ein (nicht-Bike) Packl liegt wohl seit Freitag spaetnachmittag im DHL-Auto ...
Samstag war ja Feiertag und heute (Mo) war auch keiner da.


----------



## COLKURTZ (4. Mai 2021)

Aktuelle, positive Erfahrung bei einem Rahmenkauf:
Evil Bikes EU mit Versand aus Spanien (Madrid)

Montag letzte Beratungen und Emailkontakt
Montag nachmittags lagerndes Rahmenset gekauft und bezahlt
Montag versendet mit DHL Express
Donnerstag geliefert

....nicht übel, toll!


----------



## thissnow (5. Mai 2021)

BikeDiscount hat wohl eine komplett andere Auffassung der Zeit wie ich 
Da hätten die auch direkt auf der Website nen Hinweis geben können.


----------



## Bitschubser (5. Mai 2021)

Nachdem ich am Samstag bei *Probikeshop* bestellt hatte, sich nichts geregt hat und ich schon ein echt flaues Gefühl im Magen bekommen habe, habe ich heute die Versandbestätigung bekommen 
Jetzt muss das Teil noch heil ankommen und ich gebe an geeigneter Stelle an wie nochwas...

Das erste mal dort bestellt und von anderen gehört/gewarnt worden, dass es wohl gemischte Erfahrungen da gibt. Bisher aber alles OK und falls es nicht so sein sollte werde ich hier editieren.

*Bike24* wie gewohnt schnell und zügige Abwicklung - sehr sympathisch übrigens, dass sie den Betrag auf dem Paypalkonto bei der Bestellung nur reservieren und erst dann belasten wenn die Ware tatsächlich versand wurde (im Gegensatz zu z.B. Probikeshop, wo die Kohle direkt abgezogen wird).


----------



## f_t_l (5. Mai 2021)

Bitschubser schrieb:


> Probikeshop


Habe da schon öfter bestellt. Die Lieferungen waren immer flott und problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (5. Mai 2021)

Meine letzten zwei Bestellungen bei Bike24 liefen soweit wie gewohnt gut ab. Die erste wurde mit DHL versendet und kam sofort einen Tag später an. Die zweite wurde trotz 15 Uhr Versprechen und alle Artikel mit Fahne markiert erst einen Tag später mit Hermes versendet, welche das Paket dann ihrerseits nochmal 2 Tage durch die Gegend gefahren haben. Kam dann aber auch an. Naja, okay.

Hoffentlich geht mit meiner Bestellung bei Keller Sports alles glatt. Hab leider erst im Nachhinein die Bewertungen dazu im Netz gesehen, hätte ich da nicht bestellt. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Shop?  Hab über Paypal bezahlt, zur Not mach ich da einen Fall auf.


----------



## nightwolf (6. Mai 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> (...) Back on topic: Ein (nicht-Bike) Packl liegt wohl seit Freitag spaetnachmittag im DHL-Auto ...
> Samstag war ja Feiertag und heute (Mo) war auch keiner da.


War nicht Auto, sondern Elektro-Dreirad. Zustellerin neu und hat unsere Firma erst am Dienstag gefunden


----------



## nosaint77 (6. Mai 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> War nicht Auto, sondern Elektro-Dreirad. Zustellerin neu und hat unsere Firma erst am Dienstag gefunden



Hinterhof-Bastelbuden sollen von so manchen Leuten nicht gefunden werden, gell 😂


----------



## nightwolf (6. Mai 2021)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Hinterhof-Bastelbude (...)


Hinterhof-Ingenieurbuero, ich muss doch sehr bitten 😜 😁


----------



## luftschaukel (6. Mai 2021)

R2 gestern 22 Uhr bestellt. 
Ware schon unterwegs! 😉


----------



## Jefe (6. Mai 2021)

Letzte Woche Montag bei Bike Discount bestellt, Ware heute geliefert, war alles lagernd.


----------



## Heino77 (7. Mai 2021)

Montag bei Starbike bestellt. Bis heute noch keine Reaktion. Habe mir Bewertungen zum Shop angeschaut und hatte einen positiven Eindruck. Kennt die jemand?


----------



## san_andreas (7. Mai 2021)

Hab schon mal da bestellt. Kein Problem gehabt.


----------



## Heino77 (7. Mai 2021)

Danke dann bin ich beruhigt!


----------



## Soontir (7. Mai 2021)

Am Mittwoch bei bike24 und bei bc bestellt.
Lieferung bc kam gestern an, bike24 heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (7. Mai 2021)

Was ist eigentlich aktuell mit UK? (bei mir Planet-X)
Ich hab am Freitag (also genau vor einer Woche) bestellt, wurde auch auf der Kreditkarte gebucht, auch die Mail 'has been shipped' kam bereits.
Aber es ist sonst noch nix passiert, auch keine Tracking-Nummer. In der o. g. Mail war keine genannt, da hiess es die kommt spaeter.


----------



## silberwald (7. Mai 2021)

Am Mittwoch Abend einen neuen Helm bei Bike Discount geordert. Gerade aus der Packstation abgeholt. Noch schneller geht's kaum.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Mai 2021)

Geht es hier eigentlich darum, welcher Versender was liefern kann?
Oder einfach nur wer der Schnellste ist.
Und wer den schnellsten Versender hat, der hat den Längsten....


----------



## k0p3 (7. Mai 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Und wer den schnellsten Versender hat, der hat den Längsten....


So isses. 
Ich bestelle mittlererweile schon irgendwelche Dinge, nur um hier posten zu können, wie schnell doch mal wieder geliefert wurde. 

Bike24
Mittwochabend bestellt. Heute geliefert


----------



## sauerlaender75 (7. Mai 2021)

bikein Edge 530 - am Sa. 1.5 bestellt - heute 7.5 geliefert (aus Spanien)


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (7. Mai 2021)

Feedback zur Keller Sports Bestellung. Am Mittwoch bestellt, heute am Freitag angekommen. Alles prima gelaufen.


----------



## nosaint77 (7. Mai 2021)

Ein paar 26" DTSwiss Felgen bei RCZ vor 10 Wochen bestellt, heute geliefert. Kam schneller als erwartet


----------



## nightwolf (7. Mai 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Geht es hier eigentlich darum, we (...) r hat den Längsten....


Ja. Du hast den Sinn des Forums verstanden ☝️


----------



## Orby (8. Mai 2021)

BC   
Bestellung gestern, also Freitag 12:30 Uhr, heute da  Hätte ich nicht erwartet, Respekt.

Mal sehen wie lange R2 braucht, 2min davor bestellt am Freitag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stetox (9. Mai 2021)

Ich habe gerade eigentlich bei allen Onlineshops gute Erfahrungen. Alles was als lieferbar gelistet ist, kommt flott. 

Bisherige Ausnahme ist das Canyon Torque von Fabio Wibmer. Kurz vor der ursprünglichen Versandzeit kam eine Mail, dass es 4 Wochen länger dauert. Mal sehen, ob es dabei bleibt.


----------



## danimaniac (10. Mai 2021)

Ich hab heute über bike24 gelernt:

Die Sachen die als 24h lieferbar gekennzeichnet sind, befinden sich wohl in einem automatischen Lager. Diese sind schnell bereit für den Versand.
zB der Lenker aber, den ich bestellt habe, liegt in einem Handlager. Das dauert, obwohl lagernd, bis zu zwei Tage bis das bereit zum Versand ist, da dort nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Leuten gleichzeitig rein kommt, andere derweil warten müssen, und sich so offensichtlich diese Aufträge dann stauen.

Da auch das hinzufügen eines Schaltzuges, durch Unterbrechung des laufenden Prozesses, zu weiterer Verzögerung führen würde (die dann auch keiner absehen) kann, hab ich darauf dann verzichtet und vor Ort das dreifache im verhassten scHrOTt BIKE für einen stinknormalen Schaltzug gelassen.

Schade, dass die Firma durch die Maßnahmen so ausgebremst wird, wenn schon mal Radteile lagernd sind. Und auch gut zu wissen, dass auf die Mitarbeiter wohl geachtet wird.


----------



## kneesliding (12. Mai 2021)

Letzte Woche bei BD E-Bike bestellt... leider sagen die erst Ende Mai/Anfang Juni Lieferung.

Bike ist auf lager, aber der Aufbau... Prüfung und blah blah...


----------



## Teamgeist (12. Mai 2021)

Teamgeist schrieb:


> Meine aktuellen Erfahrungen mit bike-discount:
> 8.4. Lagerndes Vorderrad DT-Swiss E-1900 bestellt und sofort per paypal bezahlt.
> 15.4. Da bis dato keine Versandbenachrichtigung kam, eMail an Support geschrieben, wann versenden Sie die Ware?
> 15.4. eMail vom Support: Ihre Bestellung befindet sich in der Logistik und wird in Kürze an den Paketdienst übergeben.
> ...


Mal wieder bike-discount Logistik Schieflage, ohne Worte:
28.4. Lagerndes Hinterrad DT-Swiss E-1900 und 2 weitere lagernde Teile bestellt und sofort per paypal bezahlt.
5.5. Da bis dato keine Versandbenachrichtigung kam, eMail an Support geschrieben, wann versenden Sie die Ware?
5.5. eMail vom Support: Hier scheint etwas in der Logistik schief gelaufen zu sein. Ich habe Ihre Bestellung erneut gedruckt Sie geht nun in den Versandprozess.
6.5. Erneute eMail an den Support, da immer noch keine Versandbestätigung eingegangen.
7.5. Ware wurde an DPD übergeben.
10.5. Ware ist bei mir angekommen.


----------



## fone (12. Mai 2021)

Skandal!

Sollte man dringend an Greta, Annalena und Luisa melden.


----------



## BigJohn (12. Mai 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Skandal!
> 
> Sollte man dringend an Greta, Annalena und Luisa melden.


Bitte auch an Alice, Walter und Bernd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jefe (12. Mai 2021)

R2-bike: Yari von lagernd auf Lieferbar 15.05. auf Ende Mai, Kartusche von  Juni auf " Liefertermin offen (wird nachgereicht)"  immerhin, sie machen automatisierte Statusupdates. Hatte jetzt extra nicht beim allerbilligsten bestellt weil R2 die Yari ja erst lagernd und dann 15.05.21 Liefertermin hatte. Naja, so sind halt die Zeiten.

BMO: Als einziger mir bekannter Shop die die Deore 4-Kolben Bremsen lagernd hatten, Montag bestellt, heute in den Versand.

4 Kolben SLX oder XT Bremsen, keine Chance, Lieferzeiten zwischen 12-14 Wochen, egal wo..


----------



## heliusdh (12. Mai 2021)

Jefe schrieb:


> R2-bike: Yari von lagernd auf Lieferbar 15.05. auf Ende Mai, Kartusche von  Juni auf " Liefertermin offen (wird nachgereicht)"  immerhin, sie machen automatisierte Statusupdates. Hatte jetzt extra nicht beim allerbilligsten bestellt weil R2 die Yari ja erst lagernd und dann 15.05.21 Liefertermin hatte. Naja, so sind halt die Zeiten.
> 
> BMO: Als einziger mir bekannter Shop die die Deore 4-Kolben Bremsen lagernd hatten, Montag bestellt, heute in den Versand.
> 
> 4 Kolben SLX oder XT Bremsen, keine Chance, Lieferzeiten zwischen 12-14 Wochen, egal wo..


CNC hat immer noch 4K Shimano auf Lager


----------



## Jefe (12. Mai 2021)

heliusdh schrieb:


> CNC hat immer noch 4K Shimano auf Lager


SLX und XT? Hab ich nicht gefunden... hast Du den Link? Wir reden schon über https://www.cnc-bike.de/shimano-scheibenbremsen-c-321_993_997.html ?


----------



## heliusdh (12. Mai 2021)

Jefe schrieb:


> SLX und XT? Hab ich nicht gefunden... hast Du den Link? Wir reden schon über https://www.cnc-bike.de/shimano-scheibenbremsen-c-321_993_997.html ?


Lagernd sind die MT520 = 4 Kolben Shimano.
Kann sein das ich Deinen Text falsch gedeutet habe, aber hatte es so verstanden, das Du keine 4K Bremse von Shimano gefunden hast


----------



## Heino77 (12. Mai 2021)

Starbike, Deporvillage sowie Bikeinn haben mich nun alle im Stich gelassen.
Starbike schreibt lagernd obwohl die Ware erst gegen Ende der Woche eintraf - Samstag verschickt bis jetzt nicht mal im selben Land.
Deporvillage bzw. GLS schickt das Paket von Spanien nach Dänemark - ist seit letzter Woche Dienstag auf dem Weg und kommt irgendwann nächste Woche.
Bikeinn schreibt seit 4 Tagen in Zustellung keine Ahnung ob das Paket überhaupt schon raus ist.
77 Designz hat super schnell verschickt, aber DHL lässt sich schön Zeit - liegt seit 3 Tagen in Regensburg ohne Veränderung.
Ziemlich ärgerlich wenn man auf die Sachen wartet aber gut.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (12. Mai 2021)

bikein sendet aus spanien, das dauert - bei mir hat die letzte Bestellung 4 Tage gedauert.


----------



## fone (12. Mai 2021)




----------



## Heino77 (12. Mai 2021)

Das ist mir schon bewusst. Hatte sogar schon mal Schi dort bestellt die waren schneller da.


sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> bikein sendet aus spanien, das dauert - bei mir hat die letzte Bestellung 4 Tage gedauert.



So siehts bei mir aus. En Reparto kann ich auch nicht entziffern. Ich weiß eigentlich kann Bikeinn da nichts dafür, aber wie gesagt ein bisschen ärgert man sich schon.





Das hier ist depor/GLS - mein Highlight.


----------



## Bitschubser (12. Mai 2021)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Ziemlich ärgerlich wenn man auf die Sachen wartet aber gut.


100% - ich habe  das Gefühl, dass ich die letzten Jahre regelrecht zur verzogenen Göre wurde mit der "Click-und-morgen-da"-Sofortness...

Ich muss die Langsamkeit auch wieder entdecken - kann aber für Bike24 wirklich eine Lanze brechen: faire Preise und innerhalb einer Woche ist das Zeug dann da.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (12. Mai 2021)

.... worüber soll man sich auch in der heutigen Zeit sonst noch freuen? 
Ausser Biken &  auf neue Bike Accessoires zur warten, hat man ja überhaupt keine Freude mehr im Leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heino77 (12. Mai 2021)

Bitschubser schrieb:


> 100% - ich habe  das Gefühl, dass ich die letzten Jahre regelrecht zur verzogenen Göre wurde mit der "Click-und-morgen-da"-Sofortness...
> 
> Ich muss die Langsamkeit auch wieder entdecken - kann aber für Bike24 wirklich eine Lanze brechen: faire Preise und innerhalb einer Woche ist das Zeug dann da.


Muss ja nicht gleich Amazon Geschwindigkeit sein. Die Vorfreude ist ja auch was Schönes, aber das Paket dermaßen quer durch Europa zu schicken würde Greta auch keine Freude machen. Wenn ich etwas sofort brauche gehe ich halt zum Radhändler meines Misstrauens.

Kann ja eh nur warten, hoffen und in der Zwischenzeit Löcher in den Rahmen starren.


----------



## Jefe (12. Mai 2021)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon bewusst. Hatte sogar schon mal Schi dort bestellt die waren schneller da.
> 
> 
> So siehts bei mir aus. En Reparto kann ich auch nicht entziffern. Ich weiß eigentlich kann Bikeinn da nichts dafür, aber wie gesagt ein bisschen ärgert man sich schon.
> ...


en reparto ist "in Zustellung" oder das es auf einen LKW in das nächste GLS Lager in deiner Nähe unterwegs ist.  Kann z.B. bei Brief Post bedeuten das es ausgetragen wird, kann für Ware bedeuten das es neu verteilt/umverteilt wird. Normalerweise ergibt sich das ja aus dem Zusammenhang, hier kann es dummerweises beides heißen 🙃


----------



## OneTrustMan (15. Mai 2021)

Ich habe vor kurzem ungefähr 10 verschiedene Dinge ( angegeben als Lagernd ) bei Actionsports.de bestellt und musste einen Tag später feststellen das nichts davon tatsächlich auf Lager da war.

Ich habe den Auftrag dann storniert. Rückzahlung mit Paypal hat ca. 24 Stunden gedauert.


----------



## Downhillsocke (17. Mai 2021)

Gibt's überhaupt noch einen deutschen Händler, der eine Shimano Gravelgruppe lieferbar hat?


----------



## Heino77 (17. Mai 2021)

Jefe schrieb:


> en reparto ist "in Zustellung" oder das es auf einen LKW in das nächste GLS Lager in deiner Nähe unterwegs ist.  Kann z.B. bei Brief Post bedeuten das es ausgetragen wird, kann für Ware bedeuten das es neu verteilt/umverteilt wird. Normalerweise ergibt sich das ja aus dem Zusammenhang, hier kann es dummerweises beides heißen 🙃


Danke für die Info. Ist dann am Freitag noch alles gekommen, außer die bikeinn Bestellung.



Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Gibt's überhaupt noch einen deutschen Händler, der eine Shimano Gravelgruppe lieferbar hat?


Komplette Gruppe könnte in der Tat schwierig werden.


----------



## nosaint77 (21. Mai 2021)

Alltricks hat was wo ich brauche auf Lager und verschickt es laut Webseite am Mittwoch. Welche Laufzeit haben aktuell Pakete von Alltricks bzw. Frankreich nach DE? Am darauffolgenden Samstag bräuchte ich es, weil´s dann in den Urlaub geht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Mai 2021)

Mein Dealer im Ort hat deutlich mehr Ersatzteile als im Netz. Und dass was im Netz erhältlich ist,  hat er meist preisgünstiger


----------



## sauerlaender75 (21. Mai 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mein Dealer im Ort hat deutlich mehr Ersatzteile als im Netz. Und dass was im Netz erhältlich ist,  hat er meist preisgünstiger


es war einmal .....  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, wenn das überall so wäre was glaubst Du, wie viele Versender es gebe!?


----------



## nosaint77 (21. Mai 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mein Dealer im Ort hat deutlich mehr Ersatzteile als im Netz. Und dass was im Netz erhältlich ist,  hat er meist preisgünstiger



Falls das auf meine Frage abzielt, alle deutschen Versandhändler haben bei dem besagten Artikel den gleichen Vorrätigkeitsstatus, nämlich frühestens in 6 Wochen lieferbar. Das ist kein Standardteil, dass sich in einem lokalen Shop gut verkaufen würde, daher sind die Aussichten das vor Ort zu kaufen relativ gering. Der lokale Shop würde sich auf die gleichen Lieferbarkeit wie der Onlinehandel berufen. Alltricks hat dagegen noch was davon auf Lager, insofern wäre das ne Option. Aber der Urlaub steht deswegen nicht auf der Schippe, daher kann ich auch gut drauf verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xforce1 (21. Mai 2021)

Kann mir einer sagen ob R2 einen beim Kauf eines nicht lieferbaren Artikels direkt belastet oder wie einige andere das machen erst bei Lieferung?


----------



## speedygonzales (21. Mai 2021)

Ein Lob an bike24 gestern um 21:00 Uhr Schuhe bestellt, heute schon verschickt, morgen warscheinlich da... Top!!


----------



## k0p3 (21. Mai 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen ob R2 einen beim Kauf eines nicht lieferbaren Artikels direkt belastet oder wie einige andere das machen erst bei Lieferung


Wird direkt belastet


----------



## k0p3 (21. Mai 2021)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Ein Lob an bike24 gestern um 21:00 Uhr Schuhe bestellt, heute schon verschickt, morgen warscheinlich da... Top!!



Gestern um 10.00Uhr bestellt und heute im 11.00Uhr geliefert. 
Schneller geht's nur per Kurier.  😅


----------



## Orby (22. Mai 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mein Dealer im Ort hat deutlich mehr Ersatzteile als im Netz.





sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, wenn das überall so wäre was glaubst Du, wie viele Versender es gebe!?


Hab für einen BikeBuddy eine 11fach 11-42 Kassette gesucht. Nichts im Netz bis auf einen Chinaklon im ebay Standort D. Haben dabei alle Alternativen Sunrace etc gesucht. 
Händler 5km weiter hatte tatsächlich eine lagernd. 

BD Freitag bestellt, Mittwoch geliefert.


----------



## Cycliste17 (22. Mai 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Gestern um 10.00Uhr bestellt und heute im 11.00Uhr geliefert.
> Schneller geht's nur per Kurier.  😅


Wenn du ganz ungeduldig bist, kannst es auch als Direktfahrt buchen, dann ist das Paket in wenigen Stunden bei Dir. Kostet aber etwas mehr als Overnight 😉. 
Ich war mal ein paar Jahre Fahrradkurier. Manchen Kunden waren Briefumschläge einige hundert Euro wert. Wenn Ausfälle oder Termine wichtig sind, rechnet sich das wieder. 
Einen Kollegen damals haben sie einmal mit Handgepäck voller Zahnriemen nach Mexiko geschickt. Problem war ein drohender Stillstand der Produktion. 
Morgens bestellen, mittags oder nachmittags radfahren, alles ist möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s3pp3l (22. Mai 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Gestern um 10.00Uhr bestellt und heute im 11.00Uhr geliefert.
> Schneller geht's nur per Kurier.  😅


Das kann r2 auch! Gestern (FR) morgen geordert (gegen 9.oo Uhr) ... aufs Arbeit kam schon Versandbestätigung, heute da. War ein Rollentrainer ... danke ... jetzt kann ich das Wochenende drin verbringen


----------



## k0p3 (22. Mai 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Problem war ein drohender Stillstand der Produktion.


Ich tippe auf Automobilindustrie. Kenne ich nämlich nur zu gut.  😄 



s3pp3l schrieb:


> Das kann r2 auch! Gestern (FR) morgen geordert (gegen 9.oo Uhr) .



Hat R2 bei mir noch nie geschafft. Wahrscheinlich bestelle ich dort einfach zu wenig. 
Bike24 kann sich deswegen über mich jedenfalls nicht beschweren


----------



## luftschaukel (23. Mai 2021)

Ach! Wir haben auch schon ein paar mal Teile via Hubschrauber verschickt.


----------



## MadCyborg (25. Mai 2021)

Was ist eigentlich bei Bike Discount los? Beim Kommisionieren sind sie schon nicht die schnellsten, aber ok, Corona macht das nicht einfacher. Aber kann es sein, dass der DPD-Laster da nur 1x die Woche vorfährt, oder so? Ich habe es tatsächlich gar nicht eilig, aber es ist schon schade, wenn eine Sendung erst mal ein paar Tage abhängt, bevor sie wirklich auf die Reise geht.
Bike24 hingegen ist für mich größtenteils zurück zu normal, also am nächsten oder übernächsten Tag da (der Weg ist natürlich kurz).


----------



## Catsoft (25. Mai 2021)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich bei Bike Discount los? Beim Kommisionieren sind sie schon nicht die schnellsten, aber ok, Corona macht das nicht einfacher. Aber kann es sein, dass der DPD-Laster da nur 1x die Woche vorfährt, oder so? Ich habe es tatsächlich gar nicht eilig, aber es ist schon schade, wenn eine Sendung erst mal ein paar Tage abhängt, bevor sie wirklich auf die Reise geht.
> Bike24 hingegen ist für mich größtenteils zurück zu normal, also am nächsten oder übernächsten Tag da (der Weg ist natürlich kurz).


Das habe ich mich bei Bike-Discount auch schon gefragt. Liegt ewig bei DPD....


----------



## Kelevra2011 (25. Mai 2021)

Bike 24 hab ich am Sonntag bestellt und ist heute morgen zur Versendung angekündigt worden 
Also wie immer top


----------



## Flo7 (25. Mai 2021)

Gibts grad mit DHL Probleme in DE? Warte auf zwei Pakete aber seit Freitag bzw Samstag liegen sie nur herum...

Do bei CNC Bikes bestellt-> Hängt seit Freitag in Regensburg und Freitag bei BC-> hängt seit Samstag in Krefeld.


----------



## Dr_Ink (25. Mai 2021)

.


----------



## Cycliste17 (25. Mai 2021)

So ist das nun mal als Privatkunde, muss man sich hinten anstellen. Vielleicht ist der Absender für die auch kein Top-Kunde. Dürfte eigentlich nicht sein, aber.....


----------



## Dr_Ink (26. Mai 2021)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (26. Mai 2021)

*Chain Reaction Cycles  - am 21.5 bestellt heute am 26.5 gekommen ...*​


----------



## danimaniac (26. Mai 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> *Chain Reaction Cycles  - am 21.5 bestellt heute am 26.5 gekommen ...*​


Funktioniert das doch noch? 
Die letzten paar Jahre hab ich die eher gemieden... Aber nukeproof zB gibt's ja quasi nur noch darüber seit bike24 wieder "in alter Hand" ist.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (26. Mai 2021)

jau, ist das nicht das gleiche wie wiggle? Kommt aus GB, aber Freitag bestellt heute geliefert. War eine Endura Hose, musst halt deine Größe wissen wg. Rückversand wird komplizierter ....


----------



## danimaniac (26. Mai 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> jau, ist das nicht das gleiche wie wiggle? Kommt aus GB, aber Freitag bestellt heute geliefert. War eine Endura Hose, musst halt deine Größe wissen wg. Rückversand wird komplizierter ....


Ja. Crc und wiggle sind eins


----------



## Catsoft (26. Mai 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Gibts grad mit DHL Probleme in DE? Warte auf zwei Pakete aber seit Freitag bzw Samstag liegen sie nur herum...
> 
> Do bei CNC Bikes bestellt-> Hängt seit Freitag in Regensburg und Freitag bei BC-> hängt seit Samstag in Krefeld.


Mein Briefträger  hat mir letztens erzählt, dass sie keine Überstunden mehr machen dürfen. Daher wird die Tour dann auch mal abgebrochen. Könnte natürlich in der ganzen Kette ein Problem sein. Meine Pakete sind auch etwas langsamer als normal. Aber was ist in dieses Zeiten schon "normal"?


----------



## Daniel1893 (26. Mai 2021)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Mein Briefträger  hat mir letztens erzählt, dass sie keine Überstunden mehr machen dürfen. Daher wird die Tour dann auch mal abgebrochen. Könnte natürlich in der ganzen Kette ein Problem sein. Meine Pakete sind auch etwas langsamer als normal. Aber was ist in dieses Zeiten schon "normal"?


Sauerei, die sollen gefälligst weiter knechten


----------



## Catsoft (26. Mai 2021)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> Sauerei, die sollen gefälligst weiter knechten


Sooo, hatte ich das sicherlich nicht gemeint.


----------



## Dr_Ink (26. Mai 2021)

.


----------



## Daniel1893 (26. Mai 2021)

und ich hab nie behauptet, dass er es behauptet hätte. War nur ein kleiner Scherz...hab den Smiley vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (3. Juni 2021)

Ich hab grade bei Bike24 bestellt.
Was da jetzt los war, weiss ich nicht, jedenfalls kam weder von Paypal die SMS mit dem Bestaetigungscode noch ging es ueber VISA Karte vorwaerts. Ich hab am Ende 'Rechnung' gewaehlt.
Die Bestellung taucht jetzt dreimal auf in meiner 'Historie', ich hab Ablauf und Problematik ueber das Kontaktformular geschildert - und dass sie die ersten beiden Fehlversuche bitte wieder rausloeschen moechten 😁
Nur als Info, vll gehts ja wem aehnlich.

Edit: Paypal-Code ist jetzt da, mit 1/2 std. Verspaetung ... Jetzt ist es auch zu spaet ... 🙄


----------



## Colt__Seavers (4. Juni 2021)

am 07.04. bei BC nicht lieferbare Hope Teile (spare parts) bestellt. Zugestellt am 27.05.
(7 Wochen und 1 Tag). Finde ich akzeptabel nach den Schwierigkeiten der Vergangenheit


----------



## san_andreas (4. Juni 2021)

Letzte Bestellung bei bike24 war wieder reibungslos...lagernde Artikel wurden sofort versandt und waren innerhalb eines Tages da.


----------



## NunAuchDa (4. Juni 2021)

In letzter Zeit bestellte ich öfters bei bc weil R2 bzw. bike24 die Teile nicht vorrätig hatten.
Der Versand erfolgte bei bc spätestens am nächsten Werktag. Das Problem war dann eher DHL die bis zu drei Tagen brauchten um das Paket einmal quer durch Deutschland zu bringen. Wobei es DHL auch schon mal über Nacht schaffte....

bike24 war hier immer am nächsten Tag da und klappte prima mit DHL bzw. Hermes.


----------



## s3pp3l (4. Juni 2021)

Ich melde auch immer, wo es gut läuft. In regelmäßigen Abständen sollte aber auch ein Kommentar auftauchen wie:

Wir bestellen etwas und der Laden bekommt 5 Sterne, wenn es am Folgetag ankommt. Bei 3 Tagen Wartezeit werden schon Sterne abgezogen. Und da hat m.M.n. noch niemand auf der Arbeit simuliert und das Paket mal ein Paket sein lassen. Schon krass!


----------



## danimaniac (4. Juni 2021)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> Ich melde auch immer, wo es gut läuft. In regelmäßigen Abständen sollte aber auch ein Kommentar auftauchen wie:
> 
> Wir bestellen etwas und der Laden bekommt 5 Sterne, wenn es am Folgetag ankommt. Bei 3 Tagen Wartezeit werden schon Sterne abgezogen. Und da hat m.M.n. noch niemand auf der Arbeit simuliert und das Paket mal ein Paket sein lassen. Schon krass!


Was genau möchtest du mitteilen? Ich kann deinem Post nicht ganz folgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (4. Juni 2021)

Bike 24 ist gestern noch rausgegangen und soll heute ankommen.
Die Probleme bei der Bezahlung sind wohl ein zufaelliges gleichzeitiges Auftreten von Verzoegerung bei der Sicherheitscode-SMS von Paypal (deswegen ging Paypal nicht) und einer Downtime beim Onlinebanking meiner Hausbank (deswegen konnte ich die Zahlung mit VISA nicht bestaetigen).
Je mehr Sicherheitsabfragen, desto mehr Fehlerquellen 🙄


----------



## Blue Rabbit (7. Juni 2021)

hibike ist ein absoluter Fail. Habe im April ein Ersatzteil bestellt - 2 Shops zur Auswahl. Beim einen waren ca. 6 Wochen Lieferzeit angegeben, bei hibike 3-5 Werktage. Jetzt im Juni hat hibike den Auftrag storniert, wegen "nicht lieferbar" und berechnet 3,89€ für Handling und Logistik. So ein Drecksladen - nie wieder hibike.


----------



## heliusdh (7. Juni 2021)

Am Freitag 21Uhr bei www.fahrrad-reifen-online.de Reifen bestellt.
Zustellung vor 5 Minuten! und das obwohl die aus NL versenden


----------



## Rad-ab (7. Juni 2021)

Blue Rabbit schrieb:


> hibike ist ein absoluter Fail. Habe im April ein Ersatzteil bestellt - 2 Shops zur Auswahl. Beim einen waren ca. 6 Wochen Lieferzeit angegeben, bei hibike 3-5 Werktage. Jetzt im Juni hat hibike den Auftrag storniert, wegen "nicht lieferbar" und berechnet 3,89€ für Handling und Logistik. So ein Drecksladen - nie wieder hibike.


Äh bitte - die stornieren ernsthaft von sich aus den Auftrag und kassieren dafür auch noch?


----------



## Blue Rabbit (7. Juni 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Äh bitte - die stornieren ernsthaft von sich aus den Auftrag und kassieren dafür auch noch?


Offensichtlich - liest sich zumindest so auf dem Stornobeleg. Das Geschäftsmodell ist ausbaufähig.


Pos.Artikelnr.BezeichnungMengeMEEinzel-
           preisGesamt-
           preisSC 
1
95809823O'Neal Fury RL Helm Ersatz-Visier matte black Mod. 2019
           O'Neal Fury RL Helm Ersatz-Visier matte black Mod. 2019storniert 02.06.2021 - HIBIKE Einkauf
           Wurde storniert.0Stck. 
26,90
 
0,00
501 
2
VSKDHLHandling und Logistik; Zahlung per Amazon Payments1Stk. 
3,89
 
3,89
501 

CRMNLANachricht/ Frage an den Kunden: Sehr geehrte Kundi n, geehrter Kunde,
           Leider ist der gewünschte Artikel (95809823 - O'Neal Fury RL Helm Ersatz-Visier matte black Mod.) nicht mehr lieferbar. Bitte teile uns innerhalb von 3 Werktagen mit, ob Du andere Artikel aus unserem Sortiment bestellen möchtest. Andernfalls werden wir die Bestellung ohne Ersatz ausliefern und die Überzahlung auf dem ursprünglichen Zahlungsweg erstatten. Bitte antworte an [email protected].

           Bitte beachte:
           (*) bei Unterschreiten der Portofreigrenze können Portokosten anfallen
           (*) bei Sonderaktionen kann die Berechtigung für einen Freiartikel entfallen

           Mit freundlichen Grüßen
           Ihr HIBIKE-Team
           (HIBIKE Einkauf - 02.06.2021)1Stk 
0,00
 
0,00
501 
Zwischensumme
 
3,89
EUR  
Inkl. MwSt. mit Steuercode 501: 19% von
 
3,27
 
0,62
  
*Endsumme*
 
*3,89*
*EUR*


----------



## Flo7 (7. Juni 2021)

Blue Rabbit schrieb:


> hibike ist ein absoluter Fail. Habe im April ein Ersatzteil bestellt - 2 Shops zur Auswahl. Beim einen waren ca. 6 Wochen Lieferzeit angegeben, bei hibike 3-5 Werktage. Jetzt im Juni hat hibike den Auftrag storniert, wegen "nicht lieferbar" und berechnet 3,89€ für Handling und Logistik. So ein Drecksladen - nie wieder hibike.



Würde ich nicht zahlen!


----------



## Blue Rabbit (7. Juni 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht zahlen!


Geht ja um Rückerstattung. Habe Pos. 2 jedenfalls auch storniert, wird aber wohl nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Rad-ab (7. Juni 2021)

Da würde ich aber mal höflich bei denen anklopfen und andernfalls
versuchen es mir per Amazon payments zurückzuholen...einfach aus Prinzip.

Bin mal gespannt, hab da auch gerade eine Bestellung offen mit einer Magura Bremsscheibe - angeblich im Zulauf innerhalb von 7 Tagen.....


----------



## Blue Rabbit (7. Juni 2021)

Aha, geht doch - die Position 2 VSKDHL wurde auf Kundenwunsch entfernt:

​
Pos.Artikelnr.BezeichnungMengeMEEinzel-
preisGesamt-
preisSC195809823                   O'Neal Fury RL Helm Ersatz-Visier matte black Mod.           2019                  
O'Neal Fury RL Helm Ersatz-Visier matte black Mod. 2019storniert 02.06.2021 - HIBIKE Einkauf                              
Wurde storniert.                                     0Stck.           26,90           0,005012VSKDHL                   Handling und Logistik; Zahlung per Amazon Payments                                                                             0Stk.           3,89           0,005013APR                   Amazon Pay-Zahlung wird rückerstattet.          l                  
Amazon Pay-Zahlung wird rückerstattet!
Rückerstattung von 30,79€ - dpi
INTERN: Diese Position ist nach Ausführung zubestätigen.
Erfolgt am: 07.06.21 vhe                                               0Stk           0,00           0,00501          Der Auftrag wurde am 07.06.2021 auf Kundenwunsch storniert.
dpi, 07.06.2021 Ticket#2021060710002354        Zwischensumme0,00EURInkl. MwSt. mit Steuercode 501: 19% von0,000,00*Endsumme**0,00**EUR*


----------



## fone (7. Juni 2021)

Blue Rabbit schrieb:


> Offensichtlich - liest sich zumindest so auf dem Stornobeleg. Das Geschäftsmodell ist ausbaufähig.
> 
> ​
> Pos.Artikelnr.BezeichnungMengeMEEinzel-
> ...


Alter! Das ist eine ganz wunderbare Geschäftsidee! Sowas könnten wir doch mit Isartrails zusammen ganz groß aufziehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boehseonkelz89 (8. Juni 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> *Chain Reaction Cycles  - am 21.5 bestellt heute am 26.5 gekommen ...*​


Selbst bei CRC nun...
24.5. bestellt
25.5. verpackt & versendet

Also alles schnell, doch...

... 26.5. an der nationalen Sotierdrehscheibe
Laut Sendungsverfolgung, wenn ich auf den Link der Mail folg.
Geb ich die SendungsNummer selbst bei Hermes ein, wird allerdings nichts gefunden.

Nun mal weiter warten.

Edit/Update:
11.6 nach dem Hermes Deutschland die mich auf den Händler verweist, CRC angeschrieben mit Antwort einer Standartmail.
14.6. Auf die Mail von CRC geantwortet - Status unverändert - Portokosten zurück erstattet bekommen.

Hoffen das das Paket bald hier ist - möcht den neuen Vorbau/Lenker nur mit den neuen Griffen montieren

18.6. Paket nicht auffindbar & Vollständige Rückerstattung


----------



## Deleted 347960 (8. Juni 2021)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Um den Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread, in dem es ja eigentlich in erster Linie um die im Schnäppchenjägertrhead geposteten Schnäppchen gehen sollte, etwas zu entlasten, hier die ausgelagerte Plattform, um sich über die derzeitigen Lieferengpässe/Abwicklungsprobleme und Leistungfähigkeit von Online-Versendern auszutauschen:
> 
> Ich schreib auch mal einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht, wie es mir derzeit mit meinen Bestellungen ergangen ist:
> 
> ...


Kürzlich bei Bike24 zwei Magura MT Sport Bremshebel für meine MT4 am Eisdielenbike bestellt, an der noch die 2012er MT4 und MT6 Hebel dran sind. Nach 5 Tagen waren die Teile da, Versand nach Italien, wo ich wohne.


----------



## Dr_Ink (8. Juni 2021)

.


----------



## k0p3 (8. Juni 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Bis jetzt noch keine Rückmeldung, außer der automatisch generierten Bestellbestätigung. 🤷‍♂️



Momentan scheinbar die Regel. Zweimal habe ich erst am Dritten Tag eine Mail zur Bearbeitung bekommen


----------



## Jefe (8. Juni 2021)

R2-bikes: Vor einer Woche kam die automatisch generierte Statusmeldung das die Gabel jetzt da sei und für mich reserviert, ebenso wie die Gratis Gabe Trinkflasche, das Upgrade Kit Charger 2.1 (trotz Statusmeldung in der Vorwoche: ab 31.05. verfügbar) ist wieder auf: "Liefertermin wird nachgereicht" gerutscht. Bis jetzt aber noch keine Versandmeldung der Gabel bekommen. Die Flasche können die gerne behalten, nur sollen die mir die Gabel schicken. Ich befürchte aber das gewartet wird bis das Charger Kit da ist und dann zusammen versendet wird. Hab die jetzt mal angeschrieben und nachgefragt. Ich glaube ich war etwas spitzfindig und dazu geschrieben das die Gabel ja auch ohne das Charger Kit funktioniert und mir damit zumindest erst mal zur Komplettierung des Rades helfen würde.


----------



## Dr_Ink (8. Juni 2021)

.


----------



## heliusdh (8. Juni 2021)

Maciag Offroad am Sonntag bestellt, heute zugestellt
Bike Discount am Sonntag bestellt, morgen in Zustellung


----------



## woes1987 (11. Juni 2021)

KMC 11-fach Kette am 27.11.2020 bestellt bei Rose. Angekommen am 07.06.2021.
Lieferzeit 28 Wochen, find ich okay  _Ironie off_


----------



## Dr_Ink (12. Juni 2021)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Juni 2021)

bei mir auch top: R2 bike und bike24....was Verfügbarkeit angeht. Ansonsten was Service angeht, präferiere ich bike components aber da ist aktuell leider selten etwas lieferbar.


----------



## fone (14. Juni 2021)

bike 24 kam so an wie immer.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (15. Juni 2021)

the other day at r2-bike...





so oder so ähnlich stelle ich mir das da vor, wenn die jeder Bestellung solche Tüte beilegen müssen...


----------



## Orby (25. Juni 2021)

Hab letzten Sonntag bei BC, R2 und Maciag bestellt. Da alles bereits Montagmorgen verpackt war, hab ich am Vormittag noch eine weitere Bestellung getätigt bei Maciag.  
Alles war am Dienstag da, auch die Zweitbestellung von Maciag. 

Mittwoch erneut R2, heute am Freitag da.  

Eine Rücksendung bei BD hat ca. 4 Werktage Bearbeitung gedauert. Der Versand davor aber etwas länger, ohne dramatisch zu sein. Dort sollte man aktuell 5 Werktage rechnen.


----------



## luftschaukel (26. Juni 2021)

Bei B24 heute Vormittag bestellt, Paket ist unterwegs zu mir, leider mit Hermes 😤


----------



## Cycliste17 (26. Juni 2021)

Bei mir kam es schon am nä Nachmittag mit DHL. Morgens um 6:19 gepackt. Hat Bike24 jetzt auf 24h Betrieb umgestellt? Gestern Abend kam der Börsengang im TV, 100 Mio€ sind jetzt in der Kasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s3pp3l (26. Juni 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Bei mir kam es schon am nä Nachmittag mit DHL. Morgens um 6:19 gepackt. Hat Bike24 jetzt auf 24h Betrieb umgestellt? Gestern Abend kam der Börsengang im TV, 100 Mio€ sind jetzt in der Kasse!


Geht es nur mir so oder könnten die 100 Mio gerne in den Aufbau eines übersichtlichen Shops gesteckt werden? Bike24 finde ich von "meinen" Shops am schlimmsten, was das Stöbern nach Sachen angeht.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Juni 2021)

ich bestell aktuell nur bei bike24, weil die am schnellsten sind..finde da immer alles..ganz im Gegenteil find ich die Suchmaschine sogar sehr gut.


----------



## S-H-A (26. Juni 2021)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ich bestell aktuell nur bei bike24, weil die am schnellsten sind..finde da immer alles..ganz im Gegenteil find ich die Suchmaschine sogar sehr gut.


Jo, seitdem mein alter Lieblingsshop BC die Hälfte als "nicht lieferbar" anzeigt, bestelle ich nun fast alles bei Bike24. Oder auch R2. Da sind dann die !geschätzten! Lieferzeiten angegeben. Das ich z.B. auf Hope Teile warten muss, ist mir klar. Möchte sie aber dennoch ordern können ohne dafür eine Sonderbestellung aufgeben zu müssen, für die ich u.U. noch Teilenr. raussuchen muss.


----------



## DennisDuisburg (26. Juni 2021)

So schnell B24 beim Versand ist , so langsam sind die scheinbar bei Reklamationen. 
Habe ne 203er Magura MDR-C mit heftigen Seitenschlag erhalten. Support angeschrieben,nach einem Tag Antwort (das war flott). Ich solle doch aussagekräftige Bilder senden (ah ja ) . Seitdem Funkstille


----------



## boehseonkelz89 (26. Juni 2021)

R2 am Dienstag bestellt - Freitag dann da.
(Geplant Donnerstag, doch bei DHL gab es Stlrungen/Fehlleitungen)


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Juni 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Jo, seitdem mein alter Lieblingsshop BC die Hälfte als "nicht lieferbar" anzeigt, bestelle ich nun fast alles bei Bike24. Oder auch R2. Da sind dann die !geschätzten! Lieferzeiten angegeben. Das ich z.B. auf Hope Teile warten muss, ist mir klar. Möchte sie aber dennoch ordern können ohne dafür eine Sonderbestellung aufgeben zu müssen, für die ich u.U. noch Teilenr. raussuchen muss.


geht mir auch so....BC ist auch mein Lieblingsshop seit bestimmt nun 15-20 Jahren und hat auch mal gute Tips per Telefon. Unersetzlich.
So hab ich heute das Newmen Tape für tubeless bei denen bestellt und ein paar bessere Muc-off Ventile dazu, weil bei mir das "vorne" am Ventilloch nicht richtig abdichtet. Das kann bike24 nicht liefern und weils zu sehr genervt hat heute, geb ich auch mal etwas mehr Geld bei bc aus.

Hoffe, der Kram kommt spätestens Mittwoch. Am Samstag gehts auf grosse Tour..


----------



## Colt__Seavers (27. Juni 2021)

An Bike24 schätze ich so sehr dass man genau als Kunde sehen kann wie viele Artikel noch auf Lager sind. Das bieten sehr wenige Shops. Die Angabe stimmt meiner Erfahrung nach in 99% der Fälle.


----------



## xforce1 (27. Juni 2021)

Ich kaufe seit gut einem Jahr auch fast alles bei Bike24. Ich habe früher gerne vor allem bei BC gekauft, aber in den letzten Zeit hat es einfach nicht mehr gepasst.


----------



## signalgrau (27. Juni 2021)

Bestelle auch zu 95% bei Bike24. Weiss dann aber auch was ich brauche bzw. will. Stöbern ist auf der Webseite eher schwierig. Daher war auch mein erster Gedanke als ich von dem Börsengang gelesen habe, das man jetzt mal den ein oder anderen Euro in die Webseite investieren könnte.


----------



## NunAuchDa (27. Juni 2021)

Bike24 ist seit etwa einem Jahr auch mein Favorit. BC hat leider vieles was ich gern möchte nicht auf Lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (29. Juni 2021)

Mittlerweile ist es bei bike24 etwas nervig geworden. Bei den Kettenblättern gab es früher mal die Filterfunktion für den Lochkreis, der ist nu weg. Sicher, in Zeiten von Direkt Mount hat man gefälligst aktuelles Material zu fahren....
Und die Filterfunktion ist unzuverlässig, weil dort vieles nicht richtig eingestellt ist.





						Multitools & Miniwerkzeuge von Topeak, Tacx und Specialized Equipment | BIKE24
					

Bike24 - Online Shop für Multitools & Miniwerkzeuge , Rennräder, Triathlon, Mountainbike (MTB), Trekking, Zubehör und Radbekleidung




					www.bike24.de
				








						Ritchey CPR12+ Multi-Tool
					

Ritchey ▶ Kompaktes, minimalistisches Multitool mit 12 Funktionen: Kettennieter, Reifenheber, Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher, T20, T25, 14g Speichenschlüssel, Innensechskantschlüssel 2-6mm, 8mm




					www.bike24.de
				



Ritchey Werkzeug, wenn man es über den Torx 20 sucht, findet man es nicht.
Ich habe spaßeshalber mal denen dazu eine Kritik geschrieben. Juckt aber anscheinend keinen. Wahrscheinlich ist der Laden inzwischen zu groß geworden.
Aber wenigstens liefern sie schnell und zuverlässig.


----------



## danimaniac (29. Juni 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist es bei bike24 etwas nervig geworden. Bei den Kettenblättern gab es früher mal die Filterfunktion für den Lochkreis, der ist nu weg. Sicher, in Zeiten von Direkt Mount hat man gefälligst aktuelles Material zu fahren....
> Und die Filterfunktion ist unzuverlässig, weil dort vieles nicht richtig eingestellt ist.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab auch schon mehrfach die Suchfunktion und die Merkliste über den Support kommentiert. 
Warum man die Merkliste nicht mit der Konfiguration /Größe füttern kann um dann echte Verfügbarkeit zu sehen bleibt mir für immer ein Rätsel.


----------



## xforce1 (29. Juni 2021)

Ist mir schon öfter aufgefallen, das die Filter manchmal nicht funktionieren. Gewisse Artikel werden nicht angezeigt, obwohl das Filterkriterium erfüllt sein müsste.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das da einfach bei Artikelanlage in der EDV das Schlüsselwort nicht oder nicht richtig hinterlegt wurde, was auf Grund der hohen Anzahl der Artikel vorkommen kann.

Was mich bei der Bike24 Webseite jedoch am meisten stört ist das man nicht nach "auf Lager" filtern kann. Gerade momentan, wo viele Sachen nicht da sind.


----------



## On07 (29. Juni 2021)

Stimmt die Filter kamen mir bei Bike 24 früher besser vor.
Bei BC ist leider immer weniger passendes für mich dabei, bestelle ungern jedes teil einzeln.
Bin also immer öfter beim bike discount und natürlich R2, je nachdem wer was hat.
Probleme gabs eigentlich bei keinem, auch Rose liefert gut, muss nur da sein.

Zum Post weiter vorne, als bei R2 Trickstuff Beläge nicht lieferbar waren, hatte ich übersehen und mitbestellt, haben die total nett alles andere versendet. Beläge kamen viele Wochen später nach.
Wirklich guter und schneller Kundenkontakt dort.
Und auch keine weiteren Kosten.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (29. Juni 2021)

weiß jemand wieso man bei wheel-parts.shop nicht mehr den aktuellen Lagerbestand einsehen kann?
Sobald ich sonst ein Produkt ausgewählt habe, habe ich genau gesehen welche Quantität noch auf Lager ist.


----------



## Cycliste17 (29. Juni 2021)

On07 schrieb:


> als bei R2 Trickstuff Beläge nicht lieferbar waren, hatte ich übersehen und mitbestellt, haben die total nett alles andere versendet. Beläge kamen viele Wochen später nach.


War bei mir bei Rose auch so. Kurz vor Ende des Jahres hatten sie mir das Meiste geschickt, der Rest kam dann im März. Liefertermin hatte sich immer wieder nach hinten verschoben. Kann Rose nichts dafür. Schön, daß sie mitgedacht hatten.


----------



## NukaCola (29. Juni 2021)

Hatte die letzten Monate viele Einzelteile bestellt, da ich meine Räder lieber selbst zusammenbaue. Natürlich nur Sachen gekauft die auf Lager waren. Ob Bike Mailorder, Bike Components, Bike24, oder Bike Discount -
kam alles relativ schnell an. Ursprünglich sollte es ja ein Rose The Bruce werden... Aber da wird die Verfügbarkeit scheinbar jeden Abend neu ausgewürfelt. Darauf hatte ich kein Bock - auch wenn natürlich Verständnis da ist. Also nur bestellen, was auch wirklich auf Lager ist. Notfalls anrufen !


----------



## JustSupertramp (1. Juli 2021)

Weiß jemand von euch, was mit den Preisen bei BC passiert ist? Die sind scheinbar durch die Bank weg angehoben (?) worden und das so, dass jetzt viele krumme Preise entstanden sind. Inflationsratenanpassung?


----------



## Flo7 (1. Juli 2021)

JustSupertramp schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch, was mit den Preisen bei BC passiert ist? Die sind scheinbar durch die Bank weg angehoben (?) worden und das so, dass jetzt viele krumme Preise entstanden sind. Inflationsratenanpassung?



Irgendwie müssen die Gratis Versand Aktionen auch wieder reingeholt werden 

Übrigends Freitag Abend bestellt bei BC, Dienstag versendet und heute in Österreich angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (1. Juli 2021)

JustSupertramp schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch, was mit den Preisen bei BC passiert ist? Die sind scheinbar durch die Bank weg angehoben (?) worden und das so, dass jetzt viele krumme Preise entstanden sind. Inflationsratenanpassung?


Auch in anderen Shops. Hier und da mal ein, zwei Euro dazu.... hoffentlich merkt's der Kunde nicht. Ketten und Pedale sind teurer geworden. In einem Shop kosteten Shimano 505 Pedale schon 40€! Habe die 2019 noch für 18,90 bekommen. Lieferprobleme hin oder her, die Händler sehen auch zu noch ein paar Taler für die eigene Tasche draufzupacken. Gerade jetzt wo die Leute auf Fahrrad programmiert sind. Von den Neulingen kennt doch keiner die gängigen Preise der letzten Jahre.


----------



## signalgrau (1. Juli 2021)

Die Leute sollten doch froh sein, wenn sie überhaupt noch Teile bekommen... Für mein Alltagsrad die Ultegra Kette ist von 28 Euro auf 45 Euro hoch gegangen. Wenn man denn eine findet. Ketten sind das neue Klopapier!


----------



## cjbffm (1. Juli 2021)

Zwar halte ich diesen Thread für obsolet, denn es sind ja schließlich alle Händler gleichermaßen von der schlechten Lieferbarkeit betroffen - aber ich habe am Montag zwei Helme (zur Auswahl) bei bike24 bestellt. Es wurde angepriesen, eine Bestellung bis 15 Uhr werde noch am selben Tag rausgeschickt und treffe voraussichtlich am nächsten Werktag ein. - Das Paket kam tatsächlich am nächsten Tag hier an, wiederum einen Tag später habe ich einen der Helme retourniert.


----------



## Cycliste17 (2. Juli 2021)

signalgrau schrieb:


> Für mein Alltagsrad die Ultegra Kette ist von 28 Euro auf 45 Euro hoch gegangen.


Das bringt mich auf eine Geschäftsidee: Jetzt Radteile wie Aktien kaufen, auf Wertsteigerung hoffen, und dann gewinnbringend wieder verkaufen  .


----------



## Colt__Seavers (2. Juli 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Das bringt mich auf eine Geschäftsidee: Jetzt Radteile wie Aktien kaufen, auf Wertsteigerung hoffen, und dann gewinnbringend wieder verkaufen  .


da bist du aber spät dran mit "deiner" Idee. Das ist aktuell schon Gang und Gebe auf dem Markt.


----------



## cjbffm (2. Juli 2021)

Schangse verpaßt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. Juli 2021)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> geht mir auch so....BC ist auch mein Lieblingsshop seit bestimmt nun 15-20 Jahren und hat auch mal gute Tips per Telefon. Unersetzlich.
> So hab ich heute das Newmen Tape für tubeless bei denen bestellt und ein paar bessere Muc-off Ventile dazu, weil bei mir das "vorne" am Ventilloch nicht richtig abdichtet. Das kann bike24 nicht liefern und weils zu sehr genervt hat heute, geb ich auch mal etwas mehr Geld bei bc aus.
> 
> Hoffe, der Kram kommt spätestens Mittwoch. Am Samstag gehts auf grosse Tour..


Der Kram kam sogar schon Dienstag am zweiten Tag....bike components ist flott (wenn lieferbar)...gleich gehts los > Stoneman Arduenna Silver


----------



## nightwolf (3. Juli 2021)

signalgrau schrieb:


> (...) Ketten sind das neue Klopapier!


Ich hab witzigerweise frueher ® (vor dem Krieg) auch gern mal mit einer Kette extra (o. ae.) aufgestockt um Versandfreigrenzen zu sprengen, das scheint sich jetzt auszuzahlen ... haette ich jetzt auch nicht erwartet 🤣

Die Filterproblematik bei bike24 hab ich auch schon an den Support gemeldet. Mir war zum Beispiel aufgefallen, dass es 27.5" zweimal gibt, ohne erkennbare Unterschiede. Also nicht z. B. einmal uebliche MTB-Breiten und einmal plus oder dgl., nein irgendwie einfach zweimal genau dasselbe.

Hey aber guenstige Ketten gibts jetzt wieder








						SRAM PC 830 7-/8-speed Chain
					

Gentle companion: the PC 830 Chain by SRAM In the city as well as cross-country, the PC 830 is a gentle and reliable companion that guarantees perfect power transfer thanks to the curved outer and bevelled inner links. The grey links can be connected




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Deleted 283425 (5. Juli 2021)

Was Hibike auf jeden Fall sehr gut kann:
Viele automatische EMails zusenden. 
Ich hab jetzt schon sieben (7) bekommen und das Paket ist noch gar nicht da.


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. Juli 2021)

Wie sieht es derzeit bei bike-components aus? Können die liefern oder sind sie vom Hochwasser betroffen?


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (17. Juli 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Wie sieht es derzeit bei bike-components aus? Können die liefern oder sind sie vom Hochwasser betroffen?


Ich hab gestern dort bestellt und das Paket wurde auch bereits am Abend versendet. Soll laut Tracking bereits heute ankommen, bin gespannt.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. Juli 2021)

bike components hat bei mir sehr schnell ausgeliefert..2 Tage..ist gestern gekommen..


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. Juli 2021)

Bike Components und Bike Mailorder je letzten Donnerstag bestellt und war am Samstag beides da.
Gestern bei Bike24 und BikeDiscount ebenfalls was bestellt, beides heute versendet und ist im Tracking für morgen angekündigt. Scheint gerade trotz der witterungsbedingten Probleme bei Bike Discount auch noch zu laufen.


----------



## NunAuchDa (21. Juli 2021)

Bike24: Am 19.7. nach 18 Uhr zwei Innenlager (SRAM DUB PF Road) mit angegebenen 1-2 Werktagen Lieferzeit bestellt.
Aktuell ist der Status der Bestellung noch auf "Neu". 

BC hat derzeit leider nichts lieferbar was ich brauchen könnte.


----------



## Rad-ab (21. Juli 2021)

Hatte auch bei BC und Bike24 vorgestern Abend bestellt, soll beides heute zugestellt werden laut Tracking

Problem ist ja auch nicht der Versand sondern die Lieferbarkeit.
Gestern noch mit einem Bekannten gesprochen der Bike-Teile vertreibt.
Man glaubt denen müsste es gut gehen, eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall - es gibt nichts/kaum was zu verkaufen.

Bis sich das alles normalisiert wird sicher noch ein Jahr vergehen....


----------



## Sickgirl (1. August 2021)

Bike24 war bei mir auch mal wieder schnell, nur leider fehlten zwei Positionen, so kleinteile: Stützhülsen und Oliven für die Bremsleitung

Habe auch dreimal das Paket abgesucht inklusive die Pappe zum ausstopfen

Ich hoffe das wird auch problemlos nachgeliefert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. August 2021)

Wiggle / Chainreaction kann man wirklich nicht mehr bestellen wie früher im Binnenmarkt.

Sondern jetzt braucht man viel Zeit und Geduld.










Tifftoff schrieb:


> Hat von Euch jemand in letzter Zeit bei wiggle eingekauft?
> Jetzt bereits die zweite Bestellung ( mit DPD versandt ), die wieder zurück an wiggle geht.
> 
> International Gateway:
> ...





Tifftoff schrieb:


> Tip für alle, die bei wiggle bestellen:
> 
> Artikel möglichst einzeln bestellen,
> mit DHL Express und Hermes sollte es klappen.
> ...





Schwarzer_Petz schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen: DPD bekommt den Versand von CRC-Bestellungen nicht hin. Hermes und DHL gehen problemlos durch.
> 
> Gruß





Themeankitty schrieb:


> Ich habe bei CRC am 9.7 für 81€ etwas bestellt. Seit 14.7 hat sich der Status nicht mehr geändert, also hab ich beim GLS Kundenservice angerufen, und der sagte, dass das Paket bei GLS in D in der Zollabwicklung steckt.
> 
> Ist das normal, dass das so lang dauert ?
> 
> Hatte jemand ähnliches erlebt ?





aka schrieb:


> Ja, mein Paket ist seit fast 3 Wochen unterwegs, davon liegt es 2 Wochen bei GLS im Paketzentrum :-(


----------



## Cycliste17 (3. August 2021)

Endlich ist die Sendung von Bike-Discount da!   🍾
Sollte eigentlich gestern schon kommen aber der DPD-Fahrer wollte wohl früher Feierabend machen. Im Tracking stand: 14-15 Uhr. Da ich nicht arbeiten musste, passte mir das sehr. Um 16 Uhr noch mal aktualisiert und plötzlich war das Zeitfenster weg. Das Paket war aber noch in Zustellung. Auch um 23 Uhr stand noch: in Zustellung!  
Keine Benachrichtigungskarte, niemand geklingelt.... weil niemand hier gewesen ist. Sieht man ja im Live-Tracking, wo er gerade ist. Da hätte ich die Zeit auch besser nutzen können. 
Heute kam er nun doch. Hat brav geklingelt, das Paket aber im Hausflur abgestellt. Blitzschnell wieder zum Auto. Ahnte schon daß Fragen kommen werden. Ich kann's nicht glauben, was wäre denn wenn jemand die Sendung mitnimmt und sich damit bei eBay ein paar Taler dazu verdient?! Habe aus Langeweile die Rezensionen über das DPD-Depot gelesen. Eigentlich bin ich noch ganz gut behandelt worden. Firmen warten tagelang auf wichtige Ersatzteile, ein Fahrer hat sogar bei jemandem Pakete für die Nachbarschaft auf den Balkon geworfen. So nach dem Motto: die kennen sich ja hier alle. 
Millionen suchen Arbeit, bei DPD hält man sich faules Volk und bezahlt das sogar.


----------



## heliusdh (3. August 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Endlich ist die Sendung von Bike-Discount da!   🍾
> Sollte eigentlich gestern schon kommen aber der DPD-Fahrer wollte wohl früher Feierabend machen. Im Tracking stand: 14-15 Uhr. Da ich nicht arbeiten musste, passte mir das sehr. Um 16 Uhr noch mal aktualisiert und plötzlich war das Zeitfenster weg. Das Paket war aber noch in Zustellung. Auch um 23 Uhr stand noch: in Zustellung!
> Keine Benachrichtigungskarte, niemand geklingelt.... weil niemand hier gewesen ist. Sieht man ja im Live-Tracking, wo er gerade ist. Da hätte ich die Zeit auch besser nutzen können.
> Heute kam er nun doch. Hat brav geklingelt, das Paket aber im Hausflur abgestellt. Blitzschnell wieder zum Auto. Ahnte schon daß Fragen kommen werden. Ich kann's nicht glauben, was wäre denn wenn jemand die Sendung mitnimmt und sich damit bei eBay ein paar Taler dazu verdient?! Habe aus Langeweile die Rezensionen über das DPD-Depot gelesen. Eigentlich bin ich noch ganz gut behandelt worden. Firmen warten tagelang auf wichtige Ersatzteile, ein Fahrer hat sogar bei jemandem Pakete für die Nachbarschaft auf den Balkon geworfen. So nach dem Motto: die kennen sich ja hier alle.
> Millionen suchen Arbeit, bei DPD hält man sich faules Volk und bezahlt das sogar.


Bei Dir ist es DPD hier ist es Hermes.....


----------



## Dr_Ink (3. August 2021)

.


----------



## Rad-ab (3. August 2021)

Hab auch bei R2 Sonntag bestellt, was auf Lager war ist gestern und heut versendet worden.


----------



## Cycliste17 (3. August 2021)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Bei Dir ist es DPD hier ist es Hermes.....


Hermes schicke ich grundsätzlich zum Shop. Die Fahrer können fast kein Deutsch, kein Englisch und Französisch. Eigentlich tun sie mir leid, deswegen war es für alle die beste Lösung, wenn ich mir die Sachen selbst abhole. Es sind auch nur 700m. Die Besitzerin des Shops sagte mir dass es oft Probleme bei der Zustellung gibt, weil der Fahrer die Sprache nicht richtig versteht. Deswegen funktioniert es bei den Empfängern nicht, wenn sie nicht da sind oder er die Namen nicht lesen kann.


----------



## sebhunter (3. August 2021)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Bike24 war bei mir auch mal wieder schnell, nur leider fehlten zwei Positionen, so kleinteile: Stützhülsen und Oliven für die Bremsleitung
> 
> Habe auch dreimal das Paket abgesucht inklusive die Pappe zum ausstopfen
> 
> Ich hoffe das wird auch problemlos nachgeliefert


Ist mir bei BD schon zweimal passiert, die Pakete sind nicht gut verschlossen, und solche Kleinteile rutschen da gern mal raus und gehen verloren.

Hab beim Service angerufen, die haben das direkt noch mal verschickt  👍 


Von der Geschwindigkeit finde ich Bike24 am besten...teilweise Lieferung tatsächlich innerhalb 24h.👍

Heute mal ein paar Teile auf die Merkliste gesetzt...manche Shimano-Lieferzeiten sind grad schon heftig :


----------



## marcossa (3. August 2021)

Neue Kassette bei Bike24 ging super fix, wenn man kauft was auf Lager ist


----------



## saturno (3. August 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Hermes schicke ich grundsätzlich zum Shop. Die Fahrer können fast kein Deutsch, kein Englisch und Französisch. Eigentlich tun sie mir leid, deswegen war es für alle die beste Lösung, wenn ich mir die Sachen selbst abhole. Es sind auch nur 700m. Die Besitzerin des Shops sagte mir dass es oft Probleme bei der Zustellung gibt, weil der Fahrer die Sprache nicht richtig versteht. Deswegen funktioniert es bei den Empfängern nicht, wenn sie nicht da sind oder er die Namen nicht lesen kann.


und warum ist das so???? weil die jungs einen hungerlohn bekommen um paket günstigst von a nach b zu transportieren....... und schaut euch mal an, was die so auf ihren transportern haben am tag. da reichen 300 pakete oft nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (3. August 2021)

Bike24…gestern Abend bestellt…heute versandt.


----------



## k0p3 (3. August 2021)

Bike24 und BC am Sonntag bestellt. Heute angeliefert.


----------



## Dr_Ink (4. August 2021)

.


----------



## _Olli (4. August 2021)

bike24 is im versenden recht schnell. aber bei rücksendungen wo dann noch geld zurück überwiesen werden muss dauert es seit wochen ewig. 
warte jetzt 7 WT


----------



## Rad-ab (4. August 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Versandbestätigung kam heute morgen. Alles noch im Rahmen.


Gerade bei so Versandkostenfrei Aktionen, werden die danach gut zu tun haben...


----------



## lemanu (4. August 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Hatte auch bei BC und Bike24 vorgestern Abend bestellt, soll beides heute zugestellt werden laut Tracking
> 
> Problem ist ja auch nicht der Versand sondern die Lieferbarkeit.
> Gestern noch mit einem Bekannten gesprochen der Bike-Teile vertreibt.
> ...



So ist es. Es fehlen Fahrräder und alles was damit zu tun hat. Viele Verschleißteile haben jetzt schon Lieferzeiten irgendwann nächstes Jahr.
Aussagen zu Terminen kann man nicht treffen, alles wird nur immer weiter verschoben - und selbst wenn man ganz ehrlich ist und ausdrücklich sagt "der Lieferant gibt Termin X an, aber leider stimmen die Termine momentan nie und es könnte auch Monate später werden", dann versteht der Kunde nur "Fahrrad/Teil kommt spätestens am Termin X"... 

Bis sich das normalisiert hat wird sicher noch mehr als ein Jahr vergehen - Fahrräder haben ja oft schon ca. ein Jahr Lieferzeit. In der Branche rechnet man damit, dass ~2024 wieder wieder alles läuft wie (früher) gewohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maigun (4. August 2021)

_Olli schrieb:


> bike24 is im versenden recht schnell. aber bei rücksendungen wo dann noch geld zurück überwiesen werden muss dauert es seit wochen ewig.
> warte jetzt 7 WT


Man kann bei Bike24 auch auf Rechnung bestellen, damit geht’s mit dem Versand ebenso schnell. Rücksendungen brauchen meist ≥ Woche bis sie bearbeitet sind. Da man sich ja selbst ausrechnen kann wie hoch die Rechnung am Ende sein wird, überweise ich einfach nur den zu erwartenden Endbetrag. Diese Überweisungen werden im Kundenkonto zeitnah sichtbar. Apropos zurücksenden tue ich nur in den seltensten Fällen (z.b. Schuhe), weil ich eigentlich genau weiß was ich will/brauch und die Angewohnheit quer durch die Republik hin und her schicken ich auch nicht für sonderlich nachhaltig halte.


----------



## _Olli (4. August 2021)

Maigun schrieb:


> Man kann bei Bike24 auch auf Rechnung bestellen, damit geht’s mit dem Versand ebenso schnell. Rücksendungen brauchen meist ≥ Woche bis sie bearbeitet sind. Da man sich ja selbst ausrechnen kann wie hoch die Rechnung am Ende sein wird, überweise ich einfach nur den zu erwartenden Endbetrag. Diese Überweisungen werden im Kundenkonto zeitnah sichtbar. Apropos zurücksenden tue ich nur in den seltensten Fällen (z.b. Schuhe), weil ich eigentlich genau weiß was ich will/brauch und die Angewohnheit quer durch die Republik hin und her schicken ich auch nicht für sonderlich nachhaltig halte. Anhang anzeigen 1317381


Keine Angst.  . Das weiß ich.. 
Ich bin aber viel Besteller.. Heißt in der Woche auch bis zu vier Pakete..
Und dann hast du nicht mehr die Möglichkeit auf Rechnung zu machen.


----------



## Maigun (4. August 2021)

_Olli schrieb:


> Keine Angst.


Nein alles gut … 


_Olli schrieb:


> Und dann hast du nicht mehr die Möglichkeit auf Rechnung zu machen.


okay, das wusste ich nicht … 


_Olli schrieb:


> Ich bin aber viel Besteller.. Heißt in der Woche auch bis zu vier Pakete..


ich würd mal sagen meine 4 Lieblingsversender machen an mir nicht wenig an Umsatz. Deshalb versuch ich das immer bestmögliche für mich zu bündeln. — Vielleicht bei dir aber nicht möglich. — Meine Merklisten bei allen sind voll, cool ist da bei r2, dass man drin ein Kommentarfeld für sich hat. bei den anderen dagegen sieht man den aktuelle Lieferzeit auch gut. Potential in der Usability bei uns Stammkunden haben sie aber alle noch. 


Maigun schrieb:


> […] und her schicken ich auch nicht für sonderlich nachhaltig halte.


Und ich red von Nachhaltigkeit.


----------



## Maigun (4. August 2021)

gerade eben Mail von r2 reingeflattert, dass meine bestellten nicht lagernden Teile voraussichtlich am 31.8. lieferbar sein werden. Die letzten male haben die Versprechungen seitens r2 immer ziemlich genau zugetroffen.  — Wenn ich so ein Paket dort in der schwebe hab, pack ich mir meistens zwischenzeitlich nochmals ein paar Kleinteile da drauf, spart mir zum einen die Versandkosten und andererseits werden bei r2 die sofort lieferbaren Teile für einen reserviert. Das hab ich bei einem anderen großen Versender schon ganz anders erlebt und dadurch ewig warten müssen bis alles zusammen war. Hab dort dann auch nie wieder bestellt.


----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (5. August 2021)

Also meine Bestellung bei CRC ist fast 1 Monat her und liegt seit 3 Wochen bei GLS in Neuenstein.

War bereits im Kontakt mit dem Support, die hatten vergessen Verzollungspapiere zu liefern, das wurde wohl nachgeschickt aber jetzt heißt es es gibt Verzögerungen bei GLS.

Ich bin echt drauf und dran das sofort zurückzuschicken aus Prinzip.


----------



## Dr_Ink (5. August 2021)

.


----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (5. August 2021)

Wenn es nicht zwingend notwendig gewesen wäre, hätte ich auch gar nichts bei den Engländern geordert.

Aber wenn CRC/Wiggle einfach riesen Banner und Informationen auf der Website platzieren und damit werben dass alle Kosten/Prozesse für die Einfuhr abgegolten bzw. im Artikelpreis inkludiert sind, erwarte ich entsprechend dass meine Bestellung bei mir ohne Hickhack aufschlägt.


----------



## Dr_Ink (5. August 2021)

.


----------



## Greatdisaster (5. August 2021)

Ich bestelle auch nichts mehr bei Wiggle seit dem EU Austritt weil das alles kompliziert machen kann.

Meine Bestellung bei Rose mit u.a. einer Ultegra Kassette vom 05.02.2021 mit einer damals angegeben Lieferzeit von 6  Wochen ist übrigens am 28.07. angekommen. Storniert habe ich nicht weil die Kassette damals 59€ gekostet hat und nun bei allen Versendern aktuell um die 99€ abgerufen werden.

Übrigens ist die damals feststeckende Ever Given ist vor kurzem in Rotterdam angekommen, deren "Deutsche" Container wurde auf die Ever Utile umgeladen und sind dann am 02.08. in Hamburg angekommen.
Wenn da 1 Container Shimano Ketten oder Schaltwerke drin war dann gibt es bald reichlich Material


----------



## _Olli (5. August 2021)

_Olli schrieb:


> bike24 is im versenden recht schnell. aber bei rücksendungen wo dann noch geld zurück überwiesen werden muss dauert es seit wochen ewig.
> warte jetzt 7 WT


gestern noch eine email geschrieben.
heute alles was offen war zurück überwiesen bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lemanu (5. August 2021)

Greatdisaster schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Übrigens ist die damals feststeckende Ever Given ist vor kurzem in Rotterdam angekommen, deren "Deutsche" Container wurde auf die Ever Utile umgeladen und sind dann am 02.08. in Hamburg angekommen.
> Wenn da 1 Container Shimano Ketten oder Schaltwerke drin war dann gibt es bald reichlich Material



Ein Container wäre wohl kaum mehr als ein (vielleicht auch zwei oder drei) Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein. 
Nicht nur Groß- und Onlinehändler warten auf Ware, auch jede einzelne Fahrradwerkstatt und jeder noch so kleine Laden, sowie vor allem die Fahrradhersteller selbst.
Das von mir (im Januar) bestellte Conway GRV 1200 hätte ende Februar kommen sollen. Wegen Teilemangel wurde der Termin immer weiter verschoben, aktuell der ende September. Den Urlaub damit kann ich schon vergessen, aber vielleicht kommt's ja zu Weihnachten 😬


----------



## Cycliste17 (5. August 2021)

Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Wenn da 1 Container Shimano Ketten oder Schaltwerke drin war dann gibt es bald reichlich Material


Aber nicht zu Preisen vor 2020.Das wird auch nä Jahr so weiter gehen. Schnäppchen ist erstmal vorbei.


----------



## Dr_Ink (5. August 2021)

.


----------



## Maigun (5. August 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> BC gestern Abend bestellt, heute in den Versand gegangen.
> Fahrrad.de am Dienstag Vormittag bestellt, bis jetzt noch keine Versandbestätigung.


BC gestern Vormittag bestellt heute Mittag da gewesen, da ist selbst die Versandbenarichtigungsmail fast nicht hinterher gekommen. Wo es gerade so gar nicht klappt ist mit einer Bestellung bei ProBikeKit …


----------



## Deleted 283425 (6. August 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Wiggle / Chainreaction kann man wirklich nicht mehr bestellen wie früher im Binnenmarkt.
> 
> Sondern jetzt braucht man viel Zeit und Geduld.


Angeblich ist GLS schuld - auf jeden Fall bestell ich da nix mehr wenns nicht sein muss.
Nukeproof ARD gibts halt sonst nirgends, oder?


----------



## Dr_Ink (6. August 2021)

.


----------



## san_andreas (6. August 2021)

Habe letztens paarmal Nukeproof über wigglesports.de bestellt…war alles innerhalb von 1 Woche da.

Nukeproof ARD:









						Horizon Advanced Rim Defence - ARD PAIR
					

Bestellen Sie Ihre Nukeproof Horizon Advanced Rim Defence (ARD) Schlauch (PAAR) - Inner Tubes bei Wiggle Deutschland. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de


----------



## sebhunter (6. August 2021)

SteveMcQueen11 schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht zwingend notwendig gewesen wäre, hätte ich auch gar nichts bei den Engländern geordert.
> 
> Aber wenn CRC/Wiggle einfach riesen Banner und Informationen auf der Website platzieren und damit werben dass alle Kosten/Prozesse für die Einfuhr abgegolten bzw. im Artikelpreis inkludiert sind, erwarte ich entsprechend dass meine Bestellung bei mir ohne Hickhack aufschlägt.


Ich hab am 29.07. einen Rahmen bei CRC bestellt. Der wurde mit DHL verschickt, und ist gestern angekommen...genau eine Woche von Bestellung bis Lieferung. Finde ich schnell.

Hab aber letztens auf Kleinkram im Maxibrief (Royal Mail) von CRC über 2 Wochen gewartet, wurde mit ...hängt wohl stark vom Paketdienst ab


----------



## Rad-ab (6. August 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Ich hab am 29.07. einen Rahmen bei CRC bestellt. Der wurde mit DHL verschickt, und ist gestern angekommen...genau eine Woche von Bestellung bis Lieferung. Finde ich schnell.
> 
> Hab aber letztens auf Kleinkram im Maxibrief (Royal Mail) von CRC über 2 Wochen gewartet, wurde mit ...hängt wohl stark vom Paketdienst ab


Eher von Lust und Laune der Zoll Mitarbeiter.
Bekannter (als Händler) meinte auch, dass Lieferungen aus England ein Graus sind:

Da gehen Lieferungen bestehend aus mehreren Paketen, alle mit dem gleichen Inhalt zu 1/3 einfach durch, ein weiteres 1/3 hängt Wochenlang beim Zoll und das letzte 1/3 geht Kommentarlos zurück an den Absender...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (8. August 2021)

lemanu schrieb:


> (...) aber vielleicht kommt's ja zu Weihnachten 😬


Im Pentax-Kamera-Forum ist 'es kommt zu Weihnachten' uebrigens seit Jahren ein gefluegeltes Wort, weil die Neuheiten immer 'an Weihnachten' lieferbar sein sollen ... bloss halt welches Jahr 😁 

Am Donnerstag beim Erwin bestellt, *nur* lagernde Teile, es ist aber noch nicht wirklich etwas passiert (nur eine DHL-Trackingnummer hab ich bekommen, die steht aber auf Status 'offen-wir erwarten Ihre Daten in Kuerze').
*Ein* Posten (DT Comp Speichen) ist inzwischen wieder auf 'zehn Wochen', was mir etwas Kummer bereitet. Allerdings wird bei *mir* alles als 'in Bearbeitung' angezeigt, was irgendwie nicht zu zehn Wochen Lieferzeit passt. 
Das wuerde also heissen, ich krieg das noch, aber der naechste guckt ins Rohr _(richtig interpretiert??)_ 

Wenn jetzt am Montag nix passiert, dann hake ich nach. Bei den Speichen koennte ich naemlich auf Revolution umsteigen, die sind in der fraglichen Laenge weiterhin auf 'gruen'. 
Wenn die dann schneller kommen waere schliesslich allen geholfen.


----------



## Erroll (8. August 2021)

Bike24. Fr früh bestellt, Sa mittag geliefert. Und das sogar mit Hermes. Normal ist Hermes hier in München meist eine Katastrophe. Ich bin beeindruckt. 😊


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. August 2021)

Wer ist der Erste, der seine Lieferung vor der Bestellung bekommt?


----------



## danimaniac (9. August 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wer ist der Erste, der seine Lieferung vor der Bestellung bekommt?


das macht amazon doch regelmäßig. algorithmus und so


----------



## nightwolf (9. August 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wer ist der Erste, der seine Lieferung vor der Bestellung bekommt?


Ueberlassen wir Dir


----------



## metalbks (10. August 2021)

Hat aktuell jemand Erfahrungen mit einer aktuellen Retoure bei Probikeshop ? Das war ja immer sehr frustrierend / nicht vorhanden.

Ist das nun besser / schneller ? Ware kommt jetzt aus DE und die Rücksendung soll auch wieder dort hin. 

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (10. August 2021)

metalbks schrieb:


> Hat aktuell jemand Erfahrungen mit einer aktuellen Retoure bei Probikeshop ? Das war ja immer sehr frustrierend / nicht vorhanden.
> 
> Ist das nun besser / schneller ? Ware kommt jetzt aus DE und die Rücksendung soll auch wieder dort hin.
> 
> Danke.


na ja, wenn du verzögert lieferst, dann ebschweren die sich hier wegen dem lieferproblem. kunde liefert nicht rechtzeitig.....................


----------



## sebbl111 (10. August 2021)

_Olli schrieb:


> gestern noch eine email geschrieben.
> heute alles was offen war zurück überwiesen bekommen.


Ich habe zuletzt bei Bike24 nach fast 8 Wochen auch einmal nachgefragt, wo denn meine Rückerstattung bleibt. Wurde offenbar vergessen. Dafür kam das Geld dann innerhalb weniger Tage.


----------



## Raumfahrer (11. August 2021)

Ich glaube, die bei bd haben leicht ein Rad locker....


----------



## sebbl111 (11. August 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die bei bd haben leicht ein Rad locker....


Solange die Artikel absehbar nicht lieferbar und in dem Fall auch für den Kunden nicht bestellbar sind, darf man die Preise auch nicht so ernst nehmen. Gut möglich, dass die Preise erst dann angepasst werden, wenn die Schaltwerke wieder auf Lager sind.


----------



## Daniel1893 (11. August 2021)

Die bei Sram haben eher ein Rad locker. Hab im März 2020 noch 82€ für ein GX Schaltwerk gezahlt.


----------



## nightwolf (11. August 2021)

Roseversand heute eingetroffen (Mittwoch). Bestellt am Donnerstag davor. 
Fuer Rose ist das Negativrekord.
Alle Sachen waren lieferbar, auf der Rechnung steht witzigerweise auch das Datum vom Freitag.


----------



## luftschaukel (12. August 2021)

Hometrailshop am Montag bestellt, Mittwoch geliefert! 
Top! 👍🏼


----------



## san_andreas (12. August 2021)

Hibike: 
Dienstag Nachmittag bestellt, heute geliefert.


----------



## Dr_Ink (12. August 2021)

.


----------



## danimaniac (12. August 2021)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Ink (12. August 2021)

.


----------



## nightwolf (12. August 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Lohnt nicht mehr ist schon 6 Monate her. 😅


Meglio tardi che mai

Haben wir damals beim Dottore gelernt. Und gilt ja auch fuer mein ROSE-Packl
😁


----------



## Maigun (12. August 2021)

Montag vormittag Lenker plus Kleinteile bei Maciag Offroad bestellt Mittwoch Mittag geliefert.


----------



## NunAuchDa (12. August 2021)

Gestern Abend Anfrage bei bc gestellt bezüglich BestPrice. Für einen Artikel genehmigt für den anderen aufgrund der bei bike24 angegebenen langen Lieferzeiten nicht. Bestellung ging heute früh raus und vor 30 Minuten kam die Versandmitteilung.

Wer noch Bremsbeläge von Trickstuff benötigt sollte übrigens mal bei bc schauen.


----------



## Orby (12. August 2021)

Hab mal einen Artikel zu BC zurückgeschickt. Sonntag in die Paketbox, heute Geld zurück. 
So sollte es sein.


----------



## hardtails (13. August 2021)

bc.

kauf 3.8. mit paypal bezahlt

nicht versendet

10.8. zahlungserinnerung.

13.8. rückerstattung der paypalzahlung

ich vermute dahiner masche, da es nur knapp über 10€ waren und mit versandkostenfreiguschein bestellt


----------



## sebbl111 (13. August 2021)

Ich glaube die Mühe macht sich ein Laden in der Größe nicht.


----------



## NunAuchDa (13. August 2021)

Mein gestriges Paket von bc ist seit 2,5 Stunden im Zustelldepot und sollte dementsprechend heute ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## sebhunter (13. August 2021)

Erroll schrieb:


> Bike24. Fr früh bestellt, Sa mittag geliefert. Und das sogar mit Hermes. Normal ist Hermes hier in München meist eine Katastrophe. Ich bin beeindruckt. 😊


bei mir jetzt zweimal hintereinander trotz Hermes das gleiche 👍
Die haben wohl seit ein paar Wochen komplett von DHL auf Hermes gewechselt, was erst mal negativ ist, aber Hermes scheint da wohl erst mal bemühthr zu sein....mal sehn wie lang's hält🧐


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (13. August 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Die haben wohl seit ein paar Wochen komplett von DHL auf Hermes gewechselt.....


Die versenden schon auch noch per DHL. Wenn du z.B. an eine Packstation versenden lässt. Wenns mit Hermes jetzt aber immer so klappt wie beim letzten mal, hab ich kein Problem.


----------



## S-H-A (13. August 2021)

Bike 24 und Hermes läuft aktuell super. DHL und Bike24 oft schlechter.


----------



## heliusdh (13. August 2021)

_hardtail schrieb:


> bc.
> 
> kauf 3.8. mit paypal bezahlt
> 
> ...


Hatte ich noch nie so bei BC. Auch Kleinteile für 3,50€ mit Versandkostengutschein kommen schnell an


----------



## JustSupertramp (13. August 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> (...) Hermes läuft aktuell super. (...)



Du kannst nicht auf dem gleichen Planeten leben, wie ich


----------



## danimaniac (13. August 2021)

du vergisst, dass das sogar doch Menschen sind die da die Pakete ausfahren, die sind gar nicht alle gleich (un)motiviert, egal welche Farbe sie tragen, oder welche Farbe das schwarzweiß ausgedruckte Firmenschild im 1987er Transit hat...

Durchs Paketzentrum und Verteilzentrum und so geht ja immernoch DHL am Schnellsten. Sobald es im Auto ist entscheidet der Mensch, der sich als Fahrer/Kurier/Sklave verkleidet.

achne.. Menschen? oder doch nicht?
Er ist kein Mensch
er ist kein Tier,
NEIN: Er ist Paketkurier!


----------



## Cycliste17 (13. August 2021)

Gestern zwei Ketten für's Bahnrad gekauft, zum Glück noch zu alten Preisen. 🙂 
Der Laden importiert noch Felgen mit eigenem Logo aus Taiwan. Auf Nachfrage ob es sie noch gibt antwortete der Besitzer: ja, könnte man sogar jetzt schicken lassen. Kostet aktuell für 30-40 Felgen ungefähr 2000,- Versandkosten im Container. Zusätzlich kommen noch viele Wochen Wartezeit dazu weil es fast keinen freien Platz gibt. Die sind hoffnungslos ausgebucht. 

So weit zum Thema Lieferbarkeit und Preise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick78 (16. August 2021)

bc:
donnerstag, 12.8. bestellt (bremsbeläge, griffe, ...)
freitag, 13.8. erhalten


----------



## Maigun (20. August 2021)

Nochmals Lobhudelei auf BC
Mittwoch tagsüber auf Arbeit den Warenkorb gefüllt, abends zuhause auf bestellen geklickt.
Donnerstag morgens festgestellt falschen Artikel bestellt, schnell angerufen, Paket war aber schon auf dem Weg, trotzdem noch etwas ins Plaudern gekommen und mit Fragen gelöchert … heute Freitag *zwei* Pakete erhalten. Eins mit dem falschen Kettenblatt ein zweites mit dem richtigen und zusätzlich mit einem Artikel den es nichtmal auf der Website und auch in anderen Shops so nicht in meiner Wunschconfig. gibt. „Reden ist manchmal auch silber poliert.“


----------



## cjbffm (20. August 2021)

Maigun schrieb:


> ...und zusätzlich mit einem Artikel den es nichtmal auf der Website und auch in anderen Shops so nicht in meiner Wunschconfig. gibt. „Reden ist manchmal auch silber poliert.“


Bei silber poliert werde ich hellhörig. - Was genau war das denn?


----------



## Maigun (20. August 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Bei silber poliert werde ich hellhörig. - Was genau war das denn?


Immer noch am hin und herübergeben ob ich eine Aufbauthread starten soll …
Ist von White Industries ne M30 Kurbel die noch nicht abfotografiert und deshalb nicht im Shop gelistet. Gibt angeblich in 170mm noch eine weitere …


----------



## cjbffm (20. August 2021)

Ich dachte an Kettenblätter.  Einen 170er Kurbelsatz habe ich inzwischen...


----------



## Maigun (20. August 2021)

WI Kettenblätter in silber sind ja regulär dort erhältlich und eins eben nun bei mir.

_Edith:_


Spoiler: BlingBling


----------



## Orby (20. August 2021)

BC telefonisch am Do um 13 Uhr. Freitag 12 Uhr da, top. War echt froh das Teil hab ich gebraucht.

Probike Samstag bestellt, Donnerstag da. Ich hatte aber per Mail am Sonntag storniert, die Antwort mit Paket verweigern kam Mittwoch. Bringt wenig wenn Ablageort hinterlegt ist und der sowieso nicht mal klingelt.


----------



## Dr_Ink (21. August 2021)

.


----------



## Dr_Ink (23. August 2021)

.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (23. August 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich den Support angeschrieben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1327360
> Anhang anzeigen 1327361
> ...


ich würde nur das nicht lieferbare stornieren und den Rest schicken lassen. Bzw. die Bestellung aufteilen. Das lieferbare jetzt, die Halterung wenn verfügbar. Ist eigentlich auch kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (24. August 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Probike Samstag bestellt, Donnerstag da. Ich hatte aber per Mail am Sonntag storniert, die Antwort mit Paket verweigern kam Mittwoch. Bringt wenig wenn Ablageort hinterlegt ist und der sowieso nicht mal klingelt.


Hab gestern kurz vor 18 Uhr die Gabel bei der Post abgeben und zurückgeschickt. Mail mit Nachweis dann an den Kontakt von Probike geschickt. Heute um 10 Uhr Rückzahlung PayPal  

Was mit dem Storno verbockt wurde, haben die dafür jetzt geradegebogen . Mit den 2 € Gebühr Rückversand kann ich leben.


----------



## Achsenknecht (8. September 2021)

Gestern am 07.09. um 13:24 Uhr bei Bike Components bestellt, heute am 08.09. um 12:40 in der Packstation eingeliefert. Die haben es echt drauf -schneller geht´s nicht, bin total begeistert!


----------



## Schmalte (8. September 2021)

Freitag (03.09) bestellt, alle Teile auf Lager. Paket hat das Lager gestern (07.09) verlassen


----------



## NunAuchDa (8. September 2021)

Am Samstag bei R2 bestellt und via Sofortüberweisung bezahlt. Dienstag Vormittag steht die Bestellung als bezahlt mit Geldeingang von Montag in der Übersicht. Versand war heute Vormittag.

Gestern bei bc bestellt und heute wurde geliefert.


----------



## kackboon91 (11. September 2021)

Ich nutz mal diesen Fred.

Gerade bekam ich 4 Mails von BC über die Versandbestätigung vier Bestellungen….

…die ich nie aufgegeben habe. Laut DHL Sendungsverfolgung wurden sie bereits elektronisch angemeldet.

Bin ich mal gespannt wie das weitergeht


----------



## san_andreas (11. September 2021)

Bank Irrtum zu deinen Gunsten…


----------



## Maigun (11. September 2021)

Also ich hab die Woche mal wieder bei Bike Discount bestellt, 24h später war das Paket bei mir. Hab heute nochmals dort bestellt, da die nur noch heute 10% Extra-Rabatt auf Shimano Komponenten und das gesamte Wochenende Versandkostenfrei ab 50€ für Lieferungen innerhalb Deutschlands haben.


----------



## fb69 (24. September 2021)

Montag Mittag bei Maciag Offroad bestellt, Dienstag Nachmittag lag das Paket unter dem Carport - Top 
Aber auch meine letzten beiden Bestellungen diesen Monat bei Bike Discount und Bergfreunde gingen schnell, wurden spätestens nach zwei Tagen versendet, alle bestellten Artikel waren auch immer vorrätig. Kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Rad-ab (24. September 2021)

fahrrad.de war bei mir in letzter Zeit recht langsam, trotz Vorrätigkeit ne knappe Woche
Für BC hab ich grad einen neuen Countdown gestartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. September 2021)

Hibike war bei mir so schnell wie noch nie…gestern versandt, heute da.


----------



## san_andreas (24. September 2021)

.


----------



## S-H-A (24. September 2021)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hibike war bei mir so schnell wie noch nie…gestern versandt, heute da.


Wieviele Wochen lagen denn zwischen Bestellung und Versand? 😉


----------



## san_andreas (24. September 2021)

1 Tag diesmal ! 😉


----------



## S-H-A (24. September 2021)

san_andreas schrieb:


> 1 Tag diesmal ! 😉


Da hat sich wohl jemand vertan! Ist ja unglaublich.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. September 2021)

Amazon - Do. am 23.9 Organische SRAM Beläge für die Guide2 bestellt .... heute ist irgendein ein Italienisches Kartenspiel bekommen  

Bin gespannt was anstelle der Gesinterter SRAM Beläge geliefert wird, welche z.zt nicht lieferbar sind und für Mittwoch avisiert sind ....

Amazon und Fahrradzeugs ... das was anderes kommt als bestellt, kenne ich sonst nur von Warehouse Deals ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (30. September 2021)

Aliexpress zwei Lieferungen vor grad mal einer Woche bestellt, schon im Lande, eines heute schon in Zustellung.
_Ist aber beides nicht zeitlich dringend, vermutlich ist es deshalb so schnell 😁_


----------



## NunAuchDa (30. September 2021)

Gestern Rücksendungen an bc und bike24. Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange bei beiden die Bearbeitungszeit ist.


----------



## fb69 (30. September 2021)

Also Lieferung geht ja bei bike24 sensationell schnell, habe gestern Abend zwei Reifen und Dichtmilch bestellt :

21.22     Bestellung aufgegeben 
03.04 !!! Mail erhalten, Sendung sei fertig verpackt!
11.19     Sendung im Briefzentrum bearbeitet 

Die schieben da wohl bei bike24 auch Nachtschichten? 




NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Gestern Rücksendungen an bc und bike24. Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange bei beiden die Bearbeitungszeit ist.



Rückstau für Retouren sind wohl laut Webseite nur wenige Tage


----------



## NunAuchDa (30. September 2021)

Bestellungen bei R2, Bike24 und bc waren bei mir normalerweise innerhalb von 24 Stunden da...egal ob DHL oder Hermes.
Wenns bei bc mal länger dauerte dann lag es bisher immer an DHL


----------



## san_andreas (30. September 2021)

Rücksendung bei Hibike….nach 2 Tagen war das Geld wieder da…super !


----------



## luftschaukel (30. September 2021)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Gestern Rücksendungen an bc und bike24. Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange bei beiden die Bearbeitungszeit ist.


Bei mir bei BC 3 Tage.


----------



## danimaniac (7. Oktober 2021)

Geht Retourenware in Aachen jetzt direkt ungeprüft wieder auf die Reise? 


Seppl- schrieb:


> Dieses hier
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1351132
> 
> Und dieses hier sieht nicht mehr frisch aus, auch das klettband fehltAnhang anzeigen 1351131. Was ist mit bike components los ?


----------



## san_andreas (7. Oktober 2021)

Gestern über eBay bei Bikers Base BMX Shop bestellt…heute zugestellt ! Super !


----------



## jr.tobi87 (10. Oktober 2021)

Bike-components.de 

1 Tag 

Wieder viel GX lieferbar


----------



## Diddo (10. Oktober 2021)

Und X01 Ketten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fweik (10. Oktober 2021)

Es ist euch schon klar, was euer Anspruch auf schnellste Lieferung bedeutet. Sklavenarbeit in der Nacht!

Ich dachte es geht hier um Lieferprobleme für Ersatzteile.


----------



## Diddo (10. Oktober 2021)

fweik schrieb:


> Es ist euch schon klar, was euer Anspruch auf schnellste Lieferung bedeutet. Sklavenarbeit in der Nacht!


Was willst du uns damit sagen? Unterstellst du da wirklich gerade, dass die Shops ihren Beschäftigten keinen Lohn zahlen und sie zwingen in der Nacht zu arbeiten?

Edit: Ah, es gab nen Edit. Finde die Aussage nicht weniger verstörend ohne nen sinnvollen Kontext. Hab mal den einen bestimmten Anbieter rausgenommen ^^


----------



## fweik (10. Oktober 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit sagen? Unterstellst du da wirklich gerade, dass Bike Components seinen Beschäftigten keinen Lohn zahlt und sie zwingt in der Nacht zu arbeiten?
> 
> Edit: Ah, es gab nen Edit. Finde die Aussage nicht weniger verstörend ohne nen sinnvollen Kontext.


Es geht ja weniger um die Beschäftigten von BC, das sie die Pakete ja nicht selbst austragen. Wer macht das dann, und wann?
Es gibt immer 2 Seiten der Medaille.


----------



## Diddo (10. Oktober 2021)

fweik schrieb:


> Es geht ja weniger um die Beschäftigten von BC, das sie die Pakete ja nicht selbst austragen. Wer macht das dann, und wann?
> Es gibt immer 2 Seiten der Medaille.


Du solltest vielleicht einfach ein paar mehr Sätze schreiben, damit andere Menschen deine Gedankengänge nachvollziehen können und fehlende Informationen nicht durch Mutmaßungen ergänzen müssen.

Nachtarbeit gibt es auch in anderen Branchen, denke nicht, dass da jemand aktiv zu gezwungen wird. Das Wort Sklave ist einfach völlig deplatziert und mag ein Stilmittel sein, mir ist das aber "ein wenig" zu viel populistischer Bullshit.


----------



## fweik (10. Oktober 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> Du solltest vielleicht einfach ein paar mehr Sätze schreiben, damit andere Menschen deine Gedankengänge nachvollziehen können und fehlende Informationen nicht durch Mutmaßungen ergänzen müssen.
> 
> Nachtarbeit gibt es auch in anderen Branchen, denke nicht, dass da jemand aktiv zu gezwungen wird. Das Wort Sklave ist einfach völlig deplatziert und mag ein Stilmittel sein, mir ist das aber "ein wenig" zu viel populistischer Bullshit.


Was hindert dich am eigenen Denken? Schau doch mal auf unsere Autobahnen, Massen von Kleintransportern aus Osteuropa. Die hausen wochenlang in ihren Autos in Lauerstellung auf irgendwelchen Parkplätzen. Mit Glück können sie dann mal bei einer Spedition duschen.
Sklave bedeutet, du bist dem System ausgeliefert.


----------



## Orby (10. Oktober 2021)

BC hat bei mir wieder top schnell geliefert und seit Freitag schon da, Bestellung Mittwoch auf Donnerstag Nacht.

Hab gleichzeitig bei R2 bestellt, dort kein Warenausgang bisher. Schon bei der letzten Bestellung war ein lagernder Artikel nicht lieferbar und hat alles verzögert. Nur gab es da keine Info darüber, erst auf Nachhaken von mir per Mail, Telefon nicht möglich. 
Da ist für mich BC besser aufgestellt mit telefonischen Kontakt.


----------



## Orby (10. Oktober 2021)

fweik schrieb:


> Was hindert dich am eigenen Denken? Schau doch mal auf unsere Autobahnen, Massen von Kleintransportern aus Osteuropa. Die hausen wochenlang in ihren Autos in Lauerstellung auf irgendwelchen Parkplätzen. Mit Glück können sie dann mal bei einer Spedition duschen.


Meinst die Fahren Pakete von DHL oder DPD aus?

Meinst die Biker sind jetzt schuld daran?

Sicherlich ist dies eine Thema, aber hier mit Begriffen wie Sklavenarbeit und osteuropäische Fahrzeuge etc, für mich an den Haaren herbeigezogen.

Edit: gerade in deinen Beiträgen gesehen, fährst du Cube? Made In Kambodscha unter super tollen Bedingungen und hier Sklavenarbeit etc schreiben? Falls ja, genau mein Humor


----------



## Diddo (10. Oktober 2021)

fweik schrieb:


> Was hindert dich am eigenen Denken? Schau doch mal auf unsere Autobahnen, Massen von Kleintransportern aus Osteuropa. Die hausen wochenlang in ihren Autos in Lauerstellung auf irgendwelchen Parkplätzen. Mit Glück können sie dann mal bei einer Spedition duschen.



Mich hindert nichts daran zu denken, nur obskure Gedanken sind für mich eben genau das: obskur.

Du magst also die Errungenschaften der EU nicht? Genau das war eine der absehbaren Folgen eines freien Binnenmarkts. Ist ja nicht nur bei LKW-Fahrern so, was meinst du wie du an dein günstiges Obst und Gemüse von heimischen Feldern kommst, insbesondere saisonales Gemüse wie Erdbeeren oder Spargel? 
Ändern kann daran nur der Endkunde etwas aber gerade in Deutschland muss ja alles möglichst billig sein - regst du dich eigentlich ähnlich über die Cube-Fertigung in Kambodscha auf?


----------



## a.nienie (10. Oktober 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Meinst die Fahren Pakete von DHL oder DPD aus?
> 
> Meinst die Biker sind jetzt schuld daran?
> 
> Sicherlich ist dies eine Thema, aber hier mit Begriffen wie Sklavenarbeit und osteuropäische Fahrzeuge etc, für mich an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


also je nach anbieter gibt es starke unterschiede.
mein eindruck bei hermes und teilweise amazon bestellungen, die nicht über prime (das ist ein echt übles konzept!) kommen ist schon, dass die auslieferer in ihren vollgepackten, schrottigen privat pkws "hausen"...

anmerkung: bei uns als firma kommt einiges an, daher habe ich zumindest einen oberflächlichen eindruck.
aber ich persönlich bestelle nicht bei amazon und co. auch verschicke ich nicht mit hermes
...
dpd und dhl haben wenigstens mindestlohn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fweik (10. Oktober 2021)

Wir sind die Endkunden! Auch ich bestelle meist, aber ohne den Anspruch, dass die Ware 24h später da ist. Vor der Auslieferung kommt noch der Transport zum Bestimmungsort, und da sind dann oft diese Subunternehmer oder deren Fahrer unterwegs, das sehen wir nur indirekt.
Wir kennen es ja aus der Fleischindustrie und der Landwirtschaft.
Mir ging nur die Begeisterung über die Liefertermine gegen den Strich.


----------



## allmecht (10. Oktober 2021)

fweik schrieb:


> Sklave bedeutet, du bist dem System ausgeliefert.


Dann ist jeder ein Sklave. Auch du


----------



## fweik (10. Oktober 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> Du magst also die Errungenschaften der EU nicht? Genau das war eine der absehbaren Folgen eines freien Binnenmarkts. Ist ja nicht nur bei LKW-Fahrern so, was meinst du wie du an dein günstiges Obst und Gemüse von heimischen Feldern kommst, insbesondere saisonales Gemüse wie Erdbeeren oder Spargel?
> Ändern kann daran nur der Endkunde etwas aber gerade in Deutschland muss ja alles möglichst billig sein - regst du dich eigentlich ähnlich über die Cube-Fertigung in Kambodscha auf?


Für den einen sind es Errungenschaften, für den anderen Plagen.


----------



## Diddo (10. Oktober 2021)

fweik schrieb:


> Wir sind die Endkunden! Auch ich bestelle meist, aber ohne den Anspruch, dass die Ware 24h später da ist. Vor der Auslieferung kommt noch der Transport zum Bestimmungsort, und da sind dann oft diese Subunternehmer oder deren Fahrer unterwegs, das sehen wir nur indirekt.



Die Geschwindigkeit ist nicht das Problem: Alle Versanddienstleister sind auf Durchsatz optimiert und echte Lager sind die Ausnahme - das würde Geld kosten. Der einzige Hebel den man hat ist effektiv das Lohnniveau zu heben und damit die Kosten pro Sendung. Vielleicht hilft das einigen mal bewusster einzukaufen statt 20 Pakete am Tag mit 3 Dienstleistern zu bekommen.


----------



## allmecht (10. Oktober 2021)

fweik schrieb:


> Wir sind die Endkunden! Auch ich bestelle meist, aber ohne den Anspruch, dass die Ware 24h später da ist. Vor der Auslieferung kommt noch der Transport zum Bestimmungsort, und da sind dann oft diese Subunternehmer oder deren Fahrer unterwegs, das sehen wir nur indirekt.
> Wir kennen es ja aus der Fleischindustrie und der Landwirtschaft.
> Mir ging nur die Begeisterung über die Liefertermine gegen den Strich.


Also unterstützt Du das System ebenfalls durch deine Onlinebestellungen. Sowas nenn ich Heuchelei.


----------



## fweik (10. Oktober 2021)

allmecht schrieb:


> Dann ist jeder ein Sklave. Auch du


Mancher spürt es eben deutlicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (10. Oktober 2021)

fweik schrieb:


> Für den einen sind es Errungenschaften, für den anderen Plagen.



Meinst du Cube-Fahrräder, Globalisierung als solches oder die Möglichkeit sich bis zu 3 Monate völlig frei in der EU zu bewegen ohne Visa?


----------



## fweik (10. Oktober 2021)

allmecht schrieb:


> Also unterstützt Du das System ebenfalls durch deine Onlinebestellungen. Sowas nenn ich Heuchelei.


Ich muss zwangsläufig bestimmte Dinge kaufen. Egal wo ich kaufe, muss die Ware geliefert werden. 
Es geht um unsere Ansprüche! Will ich beim Bäcker kurz vor Ladenschluss noch volle Regale= dann landet eben der Rest in der Tonne.


----------



## fweik (10. Oktober 2021)

Ich wollte mich für die rege Diskussion bedanken.
Mancher mag ja meine Gedankengänge verstehen.


----------



## Orby (10. Oktober 2021)

fweik schrieb:


> Wir sind die Endkunden!


In B2B Bereich nennt sich dies just-in-time und wird seit über 20 Jahren praktiziert. Ist ein wesentlicher Bestandteil damit der Einkäufer seine 5-10% Ersparnis jährlich durchdrücken kann. Das es tatsächlich teilweise absurd und kontraproduktiv ist, sehe ich auch so. 



fweik schrieb:


> Auch ich bestelle meist, aber ohne den Anspruch, dass die Ware 24h später da ist.


Ich persönlich kann mit 48-72 Std leben, wobei mir die 24 Std auch schon aus der Patsche geholfen haben. Wäre da sogar bereit 1€ Aufpreis oder 1,50€ zu bezahlen. 
Ich will nur nicht wie oben geschrieben einen Artikel bestellen der angeblich lagernd ist, aber dann doch erst nach 14 Tagen kommt. Leider war dies während Pandemie gang und gebe. 
Mein LRS im Januar war nach 8 Werktagen aufgebaut, hat aber 8 Werktage von Berlin ins Allgäu gebraucht Dank DPD. Mein Mädel hat nach 14 Tagen die Ersatzlieferung mit Hermes einen Tag vor der ersten Lieferung bekommen mit DPD. Keiner hat mehr daran geglaubt an das Paket.  



fweik schrieb:


> Ich muss zwangsläufig bestimmte Dinge kaufen. Egal wo ich kaufe, muss die Ware geliefert werden.
> Es geht um unsere Ansprüche! Will ich beim Bäcker kurz vor Ladenschluss noch volle Regale= dann landet eben der Rest in der Tonne.


Deine Argumente wechseln von A zu Z. Grundsätzlich verstehe ich dein Anliegen und finde es nicht verkehrt, versuche es ja auch teilweise um zu setzen. Aber das ganz ist ein gesellschaftliches Problem und hier sicherlich nicht sinnvoll aufgehoben. Jeder will made in Europa, aber jeder will auch Preise made in China. 

Ich versuche meine Bestellungen auch sinnvoll zu planen, Rücksendungen klar zu vermeiden. Und wenn der Bäcker kurz vor Schluss kein volles Regal hat, absolut verständlich.


----------



## NunAuchDa (10. Oktober 2021)

R2 hat angeblich gerade eine Umstellung im Lager. 
Meine letzte Bestellung wurde auch erst nach 3 Tagen versandt obwohl lagernd. Als ich noch was dazu bestellte klärte ich das ganze telefonisch und da bekam ich die Info bezüglich Umstellung.

Warum sollen Osteuropäer im Lieferwagen schlafen und auf gut Glück bei einer Spedition duschen?
Wenn ich mal längere private Fahrten über Nacht mache und dabei mal etwas im Auto schlafe, dann konnte ich bisher immer problemlos die Fernfahrerduschen an einer Autobahnraststätte verwenden. Wenn man diese rechtzeitig verwendet dann sind die sogar noch sehr sauber.

Ich hätte kein Problem wenn ich eine Bestellung erst nach 2-3 Tagen erhalten würde. Vor 20 Jahren war das ja noch gang und gäbe. Für wichtige Sachen wäre ich dann auch bereit einen Express Aufschlag oder Aufpreis für Samstagszustellung zu zahlen. Sollte es dafür eine bestimmte Uhrzeit geben bis bestellt sein müsste so wäre das kein Problem für mich.
Allerdings möchte ich bei Express dann die Ware auch innerhalb von 24 Stunden haben und nicht erst nach 48 Stunden wie kürzlich bei GO!Express erlebt.

Ich hätte auch kein Problem wenn ich einen Wunschliefertermin angeben könnte. Fände das sogar toll weil ich diesen auf freie Tage legen könnte. Ein Wunschabgangsdatum wäre alternativ auch nicht schlecht.

Letztendlich bin ich aber froh das ich nur rund 80 km von Dresden entfernt wohne und somit B24 und R2 ohne große Probleme zu mir kommen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Oktober 2021)

fweik schrieb:


> Es ist euch schon klar, was euer Anspruch auf schnellste Lieferung bedeutet. Sklavenarbeit in der Nacht!
> 
> Ich dachte es geht hier um Lieferprobleme für Ersatzteile.


Das war vielleicht mal der Ursprung des Themas. 
Wurde aber sehr schnell zu "wer hat den Längsten "?


----------



## Cycliste17 (10. Oktober 2021)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Allerdings möchte ich bei Express dann die Ware auch innerhalb von 24 Stunden haben und nicht erst nach 48 Stunden wie kürzlich bei GO!Express erlebt.


Welche Station denn?

Warum sollen Osteuropäer im Lieferwagen schlafen und auf gut Glück bei einer Spedition duschen?

Weil Übernachtung Geld kostet und der Chef es nicht kann oder will. Es steht dem Fahrer allerdings frei, sich von dem hart verdienten monatlichen Taschengeld eine Unterkunft zu suchen. Dusche gibt es längst nicht bei jedem Lager. Oft an der Tanke oder Zuhause, wenn sie nur eine Linie fahren. Wer weite Strecken fährt, lebt in seinem Transporter. Offiziell nicht erlaubt aber wer kontrolliert das?


----------



## fweik (10. Oktober 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Welche Station denn?
> 
> Warum sollen Osteuropäer im Lieferwagen schlafen und auf gut Glück bei einer Spedition duschen?
> 
> Weil Übernachtung Geld kostet und der Chef es nicht kann oder will. Es steht dem Fahrer allerdings frei, sich von dem hart verdienten monatlichen Taschengeld eine Unterkunft zu suchen. Dusche gibt es längst nicht bei jedem Lager. Oft an der Tanke oder Zuhause, wenn sie nur eine Linie fahren. Wer weite Strecken fährt, lebt in seinem Transporter. Offiziell nicht erlaubt aber wer kontrolliert das?


Bist du auch ein Verschwörungstheoretiker?


----------



## Orby (10. Oktober 2021)

fweik schrieb:


> Bist du auch ein Verschwörungstheoretiker?


Ist das auch auf dich bezogen? Will ja hier nichts falsch verstehen


----------



## nightwolf (10. Oktober 2021)

fweik schrieb:


> Bist du auch ein Verschwörungstheoretiker?


Das ist heute jeder sehr schnell der nicht alles glaubt was der ********** sagt 🤣 

Bike24 hats von Donnerstag auf Freitag innerhalb eines Tages geschafft 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fweik (11. Oktober 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Ist das auch auf dich bezogen? Will ja hier nichts falsch verstehen


Wenn du dich hier querstellst, wirst du ganz schön angemacht.


----------



## danimaniac (11. Oktober 2021)

Können wir hier kurz mal was definieren:

Laufzeit beim Versender (BC, BIKE24, R2 ... ... ) ist die Zeit bis die E-Mail mit der Verfolgungsnummer kommt.
Laufzeit beim Zusteller ist was Anderes. Da kann auch der jeweilige Online-Händler nix für. Hat aber streng genommen in diesem Faden nur etwas zu suchen wenn zB die Umstellung bei bike24 von meistens DHL zu nun meistens Herpes zu einer Verschlechterung der Gesamtzeit führt.

Über Zustände bei den Zustellern guckt ihr euch alle einfach mal den Beitrag im Magazin Royale zu an.





Ansonsten könnte generell mal wieder der Beißreflex ein bißchen zurückgenommen werden und konstruktiv diskutiert werden welcher Online-Händler jetzt eigentlich gut funktioniert, eine gute Lagerhaltung hat oder ob es bei "lieferbar" gekennzeichneter Ware häufiger zur Stornierung kommt...

Einen schönen Tag euch allen.


----------



## Cycliste17 (11. Oktober 2021)

Höhö..... DDR is back! Was wird heute mit all den nicht systemkonformen gemacht? Als Verschwörungsanhänger abstempeln und aus der Gesellschaft ausschließen ist ja keine nachhaltige Strafe. 

Aber was hat das mit meiner Frage nach der GO!-Station zu tun?


----------



## Orby (11. Oktober 2021)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> R2 hat angeblich gerade eine Umstellung im Lager.
> Meine letzte Bestellung wurde auch erst nach 3 Tagen versandt obwohl lagernd.


Hattest recht und ich lag falsch mit meiner Vermutung. Ist heute morgen raus.

Dafür war bei BC was nicht lieferbar was lagernd sein sollte. Aber auf PowerBar Riegel kann ich verzichten, konnte so noch telefonisch zwei Artikel zur Bestellung packen.
Wären die Riegel lieferbar gewesen wäre es schon zu spät gewesen. Bei BC sind schon oft meine Sachen um 9 Uhr fertig gepackt gewesen.



NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Als ich noch was dazu bestellte klärte ich das ganze telefonisch und da bekam ich die Info bezüglich Umstellung.


Geht es wieder bei r2. Vor einigen Monaten war nur per Mail Kontakt möglich.



fweik schrieb:


> Wenn du dich hier querstellst, wirst du ganz schön angemacht.


Finde ich nicht. Konstruktive Diskussionen sind ja spannend und interessant. Nur dein Argumentation ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar und extrem springend ohne Zusammenhang. Ist aber meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## fweik (11. Oktober 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Edit: gerade in deinen Beiträgen gesehen, fährst du Cube? Made In Kambodscha unter super tollen Bedingungen und hier Sklavenarbeit etc schreiben? Falls ja, genau mein Humor


Ja, ich wollte mir zunächst einen Nuroad-Rahmen kaufen. Deshalb kann ich mir trotzdem eine Meinung zu Arbeitbedingungen hierzulande machen.


----------



## fweik (11. Oktober 2021)

Wir hadern alle mit der jetzigen Situation. Wie RockRider66  die letzten Seiten des Threads so schön beschrieben hat, sind aber Verzögerungen von 2-3 Tagen beim Versand kein Ausdruck von Lieferproblemen. Mancher Händler wirbt mit Versand am gleichen Tag, das weckt nätürlich beim Kunden die Erwartung, dass die Ware am nächsten Tag da ist. Ich wollte auf die Kehrseite dieser Erwartungen hinweisen. Dafür wurde ich dann als Ewiggestriger und Gutmensch abgetan. Wenn ich jedoch die Auswirkungen vor der Haustüre sehe, muss ich nicht gleich unser Wirtschaftssystem ändern wollen. Ich muss mir aber über mein Handeln Gedanken machen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (11. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe mir inzwischen angewöhnt, dem Paketboten ein oder zwei Euro zu geben. Das ist zwar keine große Summe, aber darüber freut der sich sicher mehr, als über freundliche Worte im Netz.
Das wäre eventuell mal eine Idee: wer bei bc was bestellt hat und dank Kostenlos Code von hier die Versandkosten gespart hat, gibt das was er gespart hat dem Paketboten als Trinkgeld.


----------



## Orby (11. Oktober 2021)

Hab meinem DHL Boten auch schon einen 10 in die Hand gedrückt. 
Hab zwei Bikes aufgebaut, da waren solche Tage öfters


----------



## NunAuchDa (11. Oktober 2021)

Meine DHL Paketbotin freut sich schon immer wenn ich an der Haustür warte wenn sie erscheint.
 Dann muss sie nicht warten und ich nehme auch schon mal Pakete für die Nachbarn an. Klappt aber nur wenn das LiveTracking bei DHL funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (12. Oktober 2021)

Ein Lob an BC, auch die Rücksendungen funktionieren klasse. 

Samstag 11:10 Retoure angemeldet mit Bitte um Paketmarke 
Samstag 12:00 Retourenlabel bekommen und dann gleich versendet
Dienstag 09:48 PaypPal Rückzahlung erhalten 

Versuche Rücksendungen komplett zu vermeiden, wenn es doch sein muss, ist es super wenn es so gut funktioniert.


----------



## Dr_Ink (25. Oktober 2021)

Hat schon mal jemand dieses Problem gehabt? Was kann der Grund sein? 
Bin gerade etwas verwirrt. 😱


----------



## NunAuchDa (25. Oktober 2021)

Ich hatte so etwas schon mal vor etlicher Zeit. Genau kann ich mich aber leider nicht mehr an die Umstände erinnern.

Es könnte vielleicht an der Verpackung liegen


----------



## Dr_Ink (25. Oktober 2021)

Schöne Scheiße, jetzt heißt es warten auf die Zweitsendung. 😭
Ein Glück ist es nichts, was ich unbedingt brauche.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (25. Oktober 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand dieses Problem gehabt? Was kann der Grund sein?


Paket aus dem Ausland? Dann könnte die Zollinhaltserkärung fehlen.


----------



## danimaniac (25. Oktober 2021)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Paket aus dem Ausland? Dann könnte die Zollinhaltserkärung fehlen.


das wär bisschen spät bemerkt oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Ink (25. Oktober 2021)

Nö, ist hier aus dem Bikemarkt von einem gewerblichen Anbieter, Absender sitzt in Stuttgart. Wahrscheinlich Verpackung kaputt oder die Adresse der Packstation falsch angegeben.
Habe eben nochmal nachgeschaut, ich habe ihm die Adresse ordnungsgemäß übermittelt.


----------



## Geißlein (26. Oktober 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Nö, ist hier aus dem Bikemarkt von einem gewerblichen Anbieter, Absender sitzt in Stuttgart. Wahrscheinlich Verpackung kaputt oder die Adresse der Packstation falsch angegeben.
> Habe eben nochmal nachgeschaut, ich habe ihm die Adresse ordnungsgemäß übermittelt.



Warst Du nicht daheim ?
Ich habe mich kürzlich auch etwas geärgert, weil Ich der DHL eine Abstellgenehmigung erteilt habe. Normal ist immer jemand da, geklingelt wird normalerweiße auch immer und oft wird auch das Paket einfach so vor die Tür gestellt.
Aber damals war Ich zuhause, Abstellgenehmigung, keiner hat geklingelt und am vereinbarten Abstellplatz lag kein Paket. Sendungsverfolgung angeschaut "Paket wurde an eine Packstation geliefert".

Evtl. erfüllt das Paket nicht die Vorgaben der Packstation (zu groß oder beschädigt) aber normal wird dann ein weiterer Zustellversuch am nächsten Tag unternommen.


----------



## Dr_Ink (26. Oktober 2021)

Nein, das Paket war an eine Packstation adressiert. Hat bis dato auch immer reibungslos funktioniert. Hatte den Verkäufer auch gestern Mittag gleich angeschrieben mit der Bitte um Klärung, habe jedoch bis jetzt noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten. Mal schauen. 🤷‍♂️
An der Größe kann es auch nicht liegen, war der Toolfree Halter für meine Lupine Piko TL.









						Toolfreehalter Piko TL Taschenlampe
					

Der Toolfreehalter mit schwarzer Rändelschraube zu Befestigung der Piko Taschenlampe. Ohne Werkzeug: für Piko TL Max und Minimax.




					www.lupine-shop.com
				




Wahrscheinlich ein Zahlendreher der Postnummer beim Erstellen des Versandetiketts und deshalb nicht zuzuordnen. Ärgerlich aber so ist es jetzt erstmal.


----------



## Bener (26. Oktober 2021)

Verpackung beschädigt? Packstation voll?


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (26. Oktober 2021)

Vor zwei Wochen bei Sport Tiedje was bestellt und direkt bezahlt, was auch bestätigt wurde. Vorletzten Freitag gab es eine automatisierte Mail bzgl. Lieferzeiten und Corona hat ja alles verschlimmert, blablabla usw.. Letzten Freitag kam eine Mail vom Shop das die Ware versandfertig sei und zwei Trackinglinks waren auch dabei. Seitdem tut sich nichts mehr und auch der Status updated sich nicht. Ware wurde wohl noch nicht von der Spedition abgeholt.

Schnell und zuverlässig ist echt anders.

Vielleicht kommen hier manche wieder etwas runter von der "Heute bestellt, muss morgen da sein" Mentalität.


----------



## Cycliste17 (26. Oktober 2021)

Wenn Packstation voll ist, wird hier einfach an die nächste in der Gegend zugestellt, Hinweis bekommt man dann von DHL. Wenn die Sendung nicht passt, bringen sie sie zur nächsten Filiale (meistens Postbank) zur Selbstabholung. Warum es zurückgeschickt wurde, verstehe ich auch nicht. Label zerkratzt und Adresse nicht mehr lesbar.....? Oder ahnungsloses Personal? Gleich zurück macht eigentlich nur Hermes wenn nicht zustellbar. Die lagern nicht gerne und machen selten zweite Versuche. Einmal war ich schnell genug und konnte vom nächsten Hub wieder zu mir schicken lassen. Wenn's zu weit weg ist, sprich kurz bevor es der Absender wieder erhält ist es zu spät.


----------



## un..inc (27. Oktober 2021)

Holy Moly, was ist denn gerade in UK los?
Hab am 15.10. bei CRC nen Dämpfer bestellt, seit 16.10. liegt der bei Hermes UK und bewegt sich nicht.



In der Zwischenzeit sind *2 Bestellungen aus CHINA* bei mir angekommen... Das muss man sich mal überlegen. 
Klar, da kann CRC jetz nix dafür, aber WTF?!?
(bei Wiggle übrigens das gleiche Spiel)


----------



## NunAuchDa (27. Oktober 2021)

Vielleicht liegts am Mangel an LKW Fahrern oder dergleichen?


----------



## un..inc (27. Oktober 2021)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts am Mangel an LKW Fahrern oder dergleichen?


Ja sicherlich, darauf wollte ich auch hinaus...
Aber die Auswirkungen, dass ein Paket 10 Tage liegt, sind schon krass...
Klar haben die da auch andere Prioritäten zu setzen (Treibstoff etc.) aber hier ist es das erste Mal, dass es mich persönlich tangiert...
Leben möchte ich da gerade wirklich nicht.


----------



## Flo7 (27. Oktober 2021)

Bei wiggle und CRc bestell  ich nur noch mit Express und selbst da kommen die 3 Tage Lieferzeit nicht hin…
Geht trotzdem schneller und das Geld bekommt man wieder retour, daher auch gratis Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heliusdh (28. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe am Dienstag das erst mal bei https://fahrrad-teile.shop bestellt. Geliefert wurde gestern (Mittwoch).
Vorher kannte ich den Shop gar nicht.


----------



## Dr_Ink (28. Oktober 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand dieses Problem gehabt? Was kann der Grund sein? Anhang anzeigen 1361268
> Bin gerade etwas verwirrt. 😱


So Paket ist jetzt wieder beim Absender. Er sollte es an folgende Adresse schicken:



Dessen Aussage war: "mit den oben genannten Angaben läßt DHL keine Onlinefrankierung zu. Die Postleitzahl sei nicht korrekt."

Nun weiß ich auch nicht, denn ich habe gestern genau an dieser Packstation ein Paket von BC abgeholt. 🤷‍♂️


Ende vom Lied, da ich nächste Woche Urlaub habe, soll er mir das Paket an meine private Adresse schicken. Dann geht hoffentlich nix schief. 😅


----------



## allmecht (28. Oktober 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> So Paket ist jetzt wieder beim Absender. Er sollte es an folgende Adresse schicken:
> Anhang anzeigen 1363063
> 
> Dessen Aussage war: "mit den oben genannten Angaben läßt DHL keine Onlinefrankierung zu. Die Postleitzahl sei nicht korrekt."
> ...


Is ganz einfach: Bei DHL festlegen, das deine Pakete immer an die Packstation umgeleitet werden. Hab ich so gemacht und funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## Dr_Ink (28. Oktober 2021)

allmecht schrieb:


> Is ganz einfach: Bei DHL festlegen, das deine Pakete immer an die Packstation umgeleitet werden. Hab ich so gemacht und funktioniert tadellos.


Funktioniert diese Einstellung auch über die App oder nur im Browser?


----------



## allmecht (28. Oktober 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Funktioniert diese Einstellung auch über die App oder nur im Browser?


Kann ich Dir gar nicht sagen. Habs über die Website dauerhaft eingestellt.


----------



## Raumfahrer (28. Oktober 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Funktioniert diese Einstellung auch über die App oder nur im Browser?


Bei mir funktioniert es über die App.
Auf der Sendung steht meine Adresse drauf, die Sendung wird aber trotzdem an die vorher ausgewählte Packstation geschickt.
Klappt aber eben nur bei DHL.


----------



## Dr_Ink (29. Oktober 2021)

@allmecht 
@Raumfahrer 

Danke euch beiden. Habe dies jetzt mal eingerichtet. Die Funktion war mir bisher nicht bekannt.


----------



## BigJohn (29. Oktober 2021)

allmecht schrieb:


> Kann ich Dir gar nicht sagen. Habs über die Website dauerhaft eingestellt.


Zu große Sachen gehen dann automatisch in die nächste Filiale?


----------



## allmecht (29. Oktober 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Zu große Sachen gehen dann automatisch in die nächste Filiale?


Denke schon. Bis jetzt hat alles in die Packstation gepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (30. Oktober 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Zu große Sachen gehen dann automatisch in die nächste Filiale?


Ja


----------



## Maigun (3. November 2021)

Bike 24 hat seine Website von gestern auf heute geändert. Gestern Abend gegen 20:00 Uhr noch was auf der alten Website bestellt, was nun an eine von mir mal benutzten nicht mehr aktuellen Lieferadresse gesendet wird. Letzte Woche bei einer weiteren Bestellung hat noch alles problemlos richtig funktioniert. Auf der neuen Website im Kundenkonto ist meine aktuelle Adresse nicht mehr hinterlegt. Checkt das also bevor ihr wie ich blindlings auf Bestellung abschicken klickt. — Ich werd mein Paket trotzdem bekommen ist auch schon auf dem Weg, ist alles abgeklärt mit Bike24 und Zieladressat.


----------



## danimaniac (3. November 2021)

oh toll.. leider an der Usability nix verändert. Immmrnoch kann man konfigurierbare Teile nicht konfiguriet auf die Merkliste setzen und sieht somit ständig falsche Verfügbarkeit.
Immernoch kann man auch nicht nach Verfügbarkeit filtern. Schade...
Dafür tablet-freundliches Layout das unendlich viel Platz auf dem richtigen Bildschirm vergeudet.

Schade und unterm Strich trotzdem noch immer das beste Angebot mit dem schlechtesten Handling unter den (für mich) großen 3 Online-Versendern (r2, BC, bike24)


----------



## Maigun (3. November 2021)

Ich hab mich auch gefragt ob da keine Usability Tests gemacht werden, hätte soviel besser werden können jetzt sieht sie aus, wie das inzwischen viele andere Shops auch machen. Hab zu deinen 3’n noch einen vierten der wenn nicht so exklusives gesucht wird auch bei mir noch dazugehört. Im Moment leider nicht ganz so schnell wie die anderen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (3. November 2021)

Maigun schrieb:


> Bike 24 hat seine Website von gestern auf heute geändert. Gestern Abend gegen 20:00 Uhr noch was auf der alten Website bestellt, was nun an eine von mir mal benutzten nicht mehr aktuellen Lieferadresse gesendet wird. Letzte Woche bei einer weiteren Bestellung hat noch alles problemlos richtig funktioniert. Auf der neuen Website im Kundenkonto ist meine aktuelle Adresse nicht mehr hinterlegt. Checkt das also bevor ihr wie ich blindlings auf Bestellung abschicken klickt. — Ich werd mein Paket trotzdem bekommen ist auch schon auf dem Weg, ist alles abgeklärt mit Bike24 und Zieladressat.


habs auch gerade gesehen, mit der neuen Webseite. Gefällt mir irgendwie gar nicht auf den ersten Blick. Viel zu viel weißer Hintergrund, was schlecht ist für die Augen und optisch irgendwie nicht so ansprechend wie zuvor. Lassen die sowas nicht durch ein größeres Publikum im Vorfeld bewerten? Naja, vielleicht finde ich auf den zweiten Blick noch Gefallen dran.


----------



## danimaniac (3. November 2021)

Hauptsache sie bringen weiterhin so günstige Preise, dass Bike-Components immer gleichziehen muss ;-) zB beim Topeak Backloader... 
Wenn jetzt noch ein VSK frei Gutschein kommt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevie8 (3. November 2021)

Gibt's aktuell irgendwo so was exotisches wie eine RS Revelation oder Pike mit 29 Zoll in 130mm mit kurzem offset? Aktuell offenbar überall gut aber aus...


----------



## danimaniac (3. November 2021)

bei r2 behaupten Sie das das alles im November verfügbar sein soll.
Pike Select 130mm 42mm
Revelation 130mm 42mm


----------



## S-H-A (3. November 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> bei r2 behaupten Sie das das alles im November verfügbar sein soll.
> Pike Select 130mm 42mm
> Revelation 130mm 42mm


Die geschätzten Lieferzeiten von r2 haben bei mir diesen Herbst immer gepasst. Oft kam der Kram auch deutlich früher.


----------



## Stevie8 (3. November 2021)

R2 habe ich gesehen. Ich dachte das sind die klassischen Platzhalter-Termine...

Danke! Mulletumbau wäre die Überlegung.


----------



## S-H-A (3. November 2021)

Stevie8 schrieb:


> R2 habe ich gesehen. Ich dachte das sind die klassischen Platzhalter-Termine...
> 
> Danke! Mulletumbau wäre die Überlegung.


Bikeaufbau für meine Frau steht die nächsten Tage an. Hab in den letzten 3 Monaten sehr viel Zeug gekauft. Die Angaben für Hope wurden unterboten, Rockshox kam wie 6 Wochen zuvor angekündigt. Diverser "Kleinkram" ebenso. 
Will nix garantieren, aber bei uns hat es gepasst. Seit Beginn des Lieferchaos,  hat sich r2 zu meinem Lieblingsshop gemausert.


----------



## tkbanker (3. November 2021)

Bestellung gestern Nachmittag kurz vor 15:00 bei bike24 (vor dem Update der Seite) heute um kurz nach 09:00 geliefert. Die fehlenden Teile zeitgleich bei bike discount bestellt, die auch seit heute ein Update der HP haben. Hier hab ich noch nicht mal eine Versandnachricht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Bestellung gestern Nachmittag kurz vor 15:00 bei bike24 (vor dem Update der Seite) heute um kurz nach 09:00 geliefert. Die fehlenden Teile zeitgleich bei bike discount bestellt, die auch seit heute ein Update der HP haben. Hier hab ich noch nicht mal eine Versandnachricht.


Wenn es dir um einen Wettlauf mit der Zeit geht, dann bestell doch einfach nur noch bei Bike 24.
Dann hast du wenigsten abseits vom Trail den Längsten......


----------



## sebhunter (3. November 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn es dir um einen Wettlauf mit der Zeit geht, dann bestell doch einfach nur noch bei Bike 24.
> Dann hast du wenigsten abseits vom Trail den Längsten......


Ging es hier nicht darum?:



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> hier die ausgelagerte Plattform, um sich über die derzeitigen Lieferengpässe/Abwicklungsprobleme und Leistungfähigkeit von Online-Versendern auszutauschen:


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Ging es hier nicht darum?:


Wenn man nach 24h ohne Versandbestätigung schon von Abwicklungsproblemen spricht- ja.


----------



## tkbanker (3. November 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn man nach 24h ohne Versandbestätigung schon von Abwicklungsproblemen spricht- ja.


Das habe ich mit keinem Wort getan. Selbst bei 72h würde ich noch von einer normalen Abwicklung sprechen. Etwas mehr als 18h verdienen es aus meiner Sicht positiv erwähnt zu werden. Dein Kommentar dazu war weder witzig noch in irgendeiner Form intelligent. 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei Bike Discount durch die Umstellung des Online Shops zu längeren Verzögerungen kommt. Beim letzten Versuch haben die ja relativ schnell wieder auf den alten Shop zurück gewechselt. Auch wenn es nicht so ist, dann ist dies hier der Ort um sich darüber ohne infantile Kommentare zu informieren und auszutauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maigun (3. November 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Das habe ich mit keinem Wort getan. Selbst bei 72h würde ich noch von einer normalen Abwicklung sprechen. Etwas mehr als 18h verdienen es aus meiner Sicht positiv erwähnt zu werden. Dein Kommentar dazu war weder witzig noch in irgendeiner Form intelligent.
> 
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei Bike Discount durch die Umstellung des Online Shops zu längeren Verzögerungen kommt. Beim letzten Versuch haben die ja relativ schnell wieder auf den alten Shop zurück gewechselt. Auch wenn es nicht so ist, dann ist dies hier der Ort um sich darüber ohne infantile Kommentare zu informieren und auszutauschen.


Zudem war Montag Feiertag in NRW, den Tag müssen die auch erst wieder reinarbeiten. Warte nämlich auch auf was was ich bei bike-discount am Wochenende bestellt hab.


----------



## nightwolf (4. November 2021)

Gestern Nachmittag bike24 bestellt, sie haben offensichtlich *zwei *Pakete draus gemacht - Ich vermute 1x Kleinkram und 1x Laufrad & Felge (ergibt zwar irgendwie auch keinen Sinn, der Kleinkram haette doch mit reingepasst ins grosse ... oder senden sie aus zwei verschiedenen Lagerorten, sind die schon so gross wie Amazon, bei denen weiss man das ja ...)
Jetzt gibts also ein 'Rennen' zwischen DHL und DPD 😁


----------



## sebhunter (4. November 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Gestern Nachmittag bike24 bestellt, sie haben offensichtlich *zwei *Pakete draus gemacht - Ich vermute 1x Kleinkram und 1x Laufrad & Felge (ergibt zwar irgendwie auch keinen Sinn, der Kleinkram haette doch mit reingepasst ins grosse ... oder senden sie aus zwei verschiedenen Lagerorten, sind die schon so gross wie Amazon, bei denen weiss man das ja ...)
> Jetzt gibts also ein 'Rennen' zwischen DHL und DPD 😁


bei mir war auch Laufrad bisher extra, da das ja schon in nem Versandkarton verpackt ist, da muss nur noch Versansschein drauf und weg....Kleinkram muss ja noch extra gepackt werden...


----------



## nightwolf (4. November 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> bei mir war auch Laufrad bisher extra, da das ja schon in nem Versandkarton verpackt ist, da muss nur noch Versansschein drauf und weg....Kleinkram muss ja noch extra gepackt werden...


Das klingt nachvollziehbar ... aber dann sind es evtl. *zwei *grosse Pakete, denn ich habe einmal Laufrad und einmal eine 'lose' Felge, beides 28/29" = 622mm
_OK wir werden es sehen_ 😁


----------



## fexbru (4. November 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das klingt nachvollziehbar ... aber dann sind es evtl. *zwei *grosse Pakete, denn ich habe einmal Laufrad und einmal eine 'lose' Felge, beides 28/29" = 622mm
> _OK wir werden es sehen_ 😁


evtl haben die Für LR und Felgen einzelne/spezielle Kartons. Mein LRS von BikeComponentes wurde damals auch in zwei einzelnen Kartons geliefert (die waren dann zusammengetaped und als ein Paket versendet)


----------



## nightwolf (4. November 2021)

OK *beide *sind unterwegs, koennten also morgen auch beide eintreffen 😁

Edit: Eine weitere Benachrichtigungsmail besagt nun, dass das Laufrad -offensichtlich alleine- mit DHL unterwegs sei. Das hiesse, ich bekomme *zwei* grosse Kartons. Das Laufrad geht ganz offensichtlich direkt in seinem Originalkarton raus (das habt Ihr ja schon so vermutet), und da wird wohl nix dazugepackt. Der Rest incl. Felge kommt per DPD in einem mehr oder weniger genauso grossen Karton 😄
Edit: Es war dann genau andersrum. Laufrad ist per DPD unterwegs, alles andere mit DHL

Wichtiger ist ja das andere Zeugs: Die Felge damit ich mein Reiserad vorne umspeichen kann (dann ist es wieder vo & hi das gleiche Modell Felge) und dann mit der Tubeless-Umruestung weitermachen kann, und so weiter ... 🙂


----------



## nightwolf (5. November 2021)

Spannend. Bestellung war Mittwoch Nachmittag.
Waehrend bei DPD erstmal garnix vorwaertsgeht und das Paket im Startdepot liegengeblieben ist, hat DHL das andere Paket ins falsche Zustellfahrzeug verladen und nach Umladen ins Richtige ist dieses nun wohl irgendwo gestrandet - Am Status 'noch etwas ueber 20 Zustellstopps' aendert sich schon seit geraumer Zeit nichts mehr.

Edit: DHL ist eingetroffen (Freitag), und es ist witzigerweise nicht das Laufrad, wie angekuendigt, sondern die anderen Sachen 👍

Edit 2: Das Laufrad mit DPD ist angeblich gestern Montag eingetroffen, davon weiss ich nur nix. Hmm 🙄


----------



## nightwolf (5. November 2021)

Aber jetzt was anderes, passt ja vll auch hierher.
DHL plant, weitere Packstationen aufzustellen.








						Ausbau
					

Ausbau




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Auffaellig dabei ist, dass hier eine Art 'planvolles Vorgehen' ganz offensichtlich fehlt.
Ich kenne mehrere Locations, wo in der Naehe einer vorhandenen Packstation mit hoher Auslastung eine weitere aufgestellt wurde - anstatt mehr 'Flaeche' zu erschliessen. Von meinem Buerodorf aus ist es mind. zehn km bis zu einer Packstation, egal in welche Richtung, ueberall ungefaehr gleich schlecht.
Nur *naeher *ist eben keine.

So, das naechste was ich herausgefunden habe (bzw. eigentlich hat es meine Frau herausgefunden, bzw. genau genommen nicht mal das, sie hat halt einen diesbezueglichen Werbeflyer ins Buero geschickt bekommen), ist, dass es die Moeglichkeit gibt, sich als Gewerbetreibender eine Packstation aufs Grundstueck stellen zu lassen.






						Ihre eigene Packstation | DHL
					

Holen Sie sich kostenlos Ihre eigene Packstation. Bieten Sie so Ihren Kunden, Mitarbeitern oder Mietern einen zusätzlichen Service an.




					www.dhl.de
				



[email protected]
Telefon 0961-38182840 (Mo-Fr 8-16)

Anscheinend warten sie einfach ab, wer sich da meldet.
Wenn dann sowohl ALDI als auch LIDL aus dem selben Gewerbegebiet sich melden, dann gibts eben eine bei ALDI und 250m weiter bei LIDL noch eine. Und im ganzen Landkreis keine einzige, wenn sich von dort niemand ruehrt.

Also ggf. macht einfach Eure Supermarkt- etc. Betreiber drauf aufmerksam.
_Oder bucht eine fuer Euren Garten_ 🤣


----------



## danimaniac (5. November 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Wenn dann sowohl ALDI als auch LIDL aus dem selben Gewerbegebiet sich melden, dann gibts eben eine bei ALDI und 250m weiter bei LIDL noch eine. Und im ganzen Landkreis keine einzige, wenn sich von dort niemand ruehrt.


exakt so ist es. Vom Bürostuhl 3 Minuten zur Packstation beim Aldi (meistens niedrige Auslastung) und 4 Minuten zur Packstation beim LIDL (meisten höhere bis hohe Auslastung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (5. November 2021)

Eins hab ich vergessen, DHL hat auch einen Whats App Account, das ist vll das einfachste zum Hinschreiben:
0228 76363719


danimaniac schrieb:


> exakt so ist es.  (...)


Mein Beispiel bezieht sich auf Vaihingen/Enz, waere ja Zufall, aber ... 😁


----------



## Raumfahrer (7. November 2021)

Wenn ich jetzt bei bike24 nach Kettenblättern schaue, dann fällt mir auf, dass die Filterfunktionen inzwischen irgendwie komisch sind. 
Sicherlich hat sich Direct Mount als Befestigung etabliert. Aber wenn man Kettenblätter nach Lochkreis sucht, dann fehlt das irgendwie komplett. LK104 oder LK96 oder so was gibt es dort anscheinend nicht mehr. 

Bei bc ging es es mal wieder recht schnell. Donnerstag bestellt, waren die Sachen Samstag Vormittag in der Packstation.


----------



## nightwolf (8. November 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt bei bike24 nach Kettenblättern schaue, dann fällt mir auf, dass die Filterfunktionen inzwischen irgendwie komisch sind (...)


Da sind sie ja am rumbasteln, schreib ihnen einfach welche Fehler Du gefunden hast.
Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen moniert, dass die Suche 'tubeless ready' und zugleich 'Reflex' keine Treffer findet ... weil der Marathon Supreme TLE nicht als tubeless ready eingeordnet war. Der erfuellt aber meine Kriterien. _Nur eine Nummer schmaeler als angegeben kommt er daher, 37er ist gemessen nur 33_ ... das habe ich dann auch noch rueckgemeldet und bekam fuer meine Bereitschaft, die Reifen zu behalten und nicht zurueckzuschicken _(umtauschen iss nich, die naechstbreiteren 42mm = echt vll 38mm sind schon k. A. wie lang nicht lieferbar)_ eine 10.- Euro Gutschrift.


----------



## pacechris (8. November 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt bei bike24 nach Kettenblättern schaue, dann fällt mir auf, dass die Filterfunktionen inzwischen irgendwie komisch sind.



Die Suche bzw. Filter bei bei bike24 sind wohl mithin die schlechtesten die ein Bikeshop haben kann auf die Funktionen bezogen. Da hilft auch das neue Design auch nicht.
Aber vielleicht bekommen das hin....irgendwann 🙈


----------



## danimaniac (8. November 2021)

Hatte das hier nicht noch wer?
Was soll das und was macht dhl dann?
Wirklich zurück schicken?


----------



## tkbanker (8. November 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Hatte das hier nicht noch wer?
> Was soll das und was macht dhl dann?
> Wirklich zurück schicken?
> Anhang anzeigen 1369293


Da wird der Karton zu groß für das Fach in der Packstation gewesen sein. Kann es das sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (8. November 2021)

Da drin war ein Buch und ein Spiel aus dem Ravensburger Verlag. Nicht mehr als A3


----------



## Dr_Ink (8. November 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Hatte das hier nicht noch wer?
> Was soll das und was macht dhl dann?
> Wirklich zurück schicken?
> Anhang anzeigen 1369293


Jupp, ich. Geht jetzt zurück an den Absender und der muss es neu frankieren und nochmal schicken.

Bei mir gab es laut Absender an der von mir angegebenen Adresse keine Packstation. Nun ja, ich denke er hat einfach nur meine Postnummer falsch angegeben, denn die übermittelte Packstationsadresse existiert und ich habe meine Adresse 5x kontrolliert und sie war richtig angegeben.


----------



## Orby (8. November 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Da drin war ein Buch und ein Spiel aus dem Ravensburger Verlag. Nicht mehr als A3


Also ein Audi A3 geht da nicht rein, kur ein Smart  🤣


----------



## Orby (8. November 2021)

Auch mal was produktives jetzt von mir. 

BD bestellt abends 2.11. mit Price Alert, wurde dann auch später Rücküberwiesen. Anlieferung am 5.11. Aber erst heute kam die Versandbenachrichtigung mit der Rechnung.


----------



## nightwolf (9. November 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Also ein Audi A3 geht da nicht rein, kur ein Smart  🤣


Mir egal ich schick die Tochter Auto aussuchen 😜


----------



## nightwolf (10. November 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> (...) Edit 2: Das Laufrad mit DPD ist angeblich gestern Montag eingetroffen, davon weiss ich nur nix. Hmm 🙄


DPD hatte mein Paket eine Einfahrt weiter vor unserer Hof-Garage abgestellt statt es zur Tuer reinzubringen in die Firma, wo ja die Sekreteuse am Eingang gesessen waere.
Die Seniorchefin hat es in der Zwischenzeit gefunden 🙄


----------



## Cycliste17 (10. November 2021)

Hatte etwas in HH gekauft und sollte nach Angabe im Tracking am Sa zugestellt werden. Am Montag die Nachricht dass etwas schief gegangen ist. Gestern im Tracking ein ganz anderes Hub als sonst. DHL kam auch schon um 12, sonst immer 15-15:30 Uhr. War natürlich nicht Zuhause, weil ich mit dem Termin nicht gerechnet habe. Der Fahrer hat's auch nicht beim Nachbarn abgegeben. Bin dann los um ihn zu suchen. Weit konnte er nicht sein. Habe einige seiner Kollegen gefunden, die ich nicht kannte. Die konnten mir nicht sagen wo er ist, weil sie seine Telnummer nicht hatten. Ein neuer Subunternehmer ist jetzt wohl zusätzlich noch hier. Einer erzählte mir dass sie am Wochenende 10.000 Pakete statt wie üblich 4000-5000 bekommen hatten. Chaos pur. 
Werde gleich zum Paketshop und die Sendung abholen. Der ist auch ein anderer, bei der Postbank wird wegen überfüllten Lager gerade nichts angenommen.


----------



## Habitat84 (10. November 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> DPD hatte mein Paket eine Einfahrt weiter vor unserer Hof-Garage abgestellt statt es zur Tuer reinzubringen in die Firma, wo ja die Sekreteuse am Eingang gesessen waere.
> Die Seniorchefin hat es in der Zwischenzeit gefunden 🙄



Das hat bei dpd methode…


----------



## Deleted 210077 (10. November 2021)

pacechris schrieb:


> Die Suche bzw. Filter bei bei bike24 sind wohl mithin die schlechtesten die ein Bikeshop haben kann auf die Funktionen bezogen. Da hilft auch das neue Design auch nicht.
> Aber vielleicht bekommen das hin....irgendwann 🙈


Ja leider. Auch die fehlenden Unter- Kategorien in fast jedem Teile Bereich nervt unheimlich. Bestes Beispiel: Scheibenbremse. Von der kleinen shimano olive über PM Adapter bis komplette Bremsanlage alles völlig unsortiert in einem "Ordner".
Schade für sie, haben sie doch oft die besten Preise und auch als einzige Gratis Versand schon ab €100 statt erst ab €250.


----------



## nightwolf (10. November 2021)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Das hat bei dpd methode…


Gut, also GLS hat das vor einer Woche auch nicht anders gemacht.
Ist halt jetzt 'kontaktlose Zustellung', hat sich verselbstaendigt. 

Ich hatte schon gedacht, hmm ein 29er MTB HR Laufrad, da denkt ja vll auch er eine oder andere Kollege 'cool kann ich gebrauchen' ... 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 210077 (10. November 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Gut, also GLS hat das vor einer Woche auch nicht anders gemacht.
> Ist halt jetzt 'kontaktlose Zustellung', hat sich verselbstaendigt.
> 
> Ich hatte schon gedacht, hmm ein 29er MTB HR Laufrad, da denkt ja vll auch er eine oder andere Kollege 'cool kann ich gebrauchen' ... 🤣


Also kontaktlose Zustellung gab's bei uns mit DHL schon 2010. Die waren hald ihrer Zeit voraus. 
Der hat bisher noch nie einen Zettel hinterlassen, weil er erst garnicht aussteigt sondern während der Fahrt  beschließt, dass wir eh nicht daheim sind.


----------



## zhenn (10. November 2021)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Schade für sie, haben sie doch oft die besten Preise und auch als einzige Gratis Versand schon ab €100 statt erst ab €250.



das stimmt so nicht ganz, es gibt wesentlich mehr Shops die teilweise schon unter 100€ gratis liefern. Aber sonst war B24 immer top was Abwicklung betrifft.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (10. November 2021)

@kingofthering hängt aber sehr vom Fahrer und der baulichen Situation vor Ort ab. Bei unserer alten Wohnung war der Zugang über einen Treppenweg, allerdings war erst oben die Klingel. Bis auf Hermes hatten alle anderen Zusteller keine Zeit/Lust, hochzustiefeln und zu klingeln. Da aber der Briefkasten unten am Treppenweg war: Karte rein und schnell weg.

Bei unserer neuen Wohnung sind Briefkasten + Klingel direkt nebeneinander. Eine Karte hatten wir nur zweimal drin, und da waren wir wirklich nicht zu Hause. Wohlgemerkt, wir wohnen seit über 8 Jahren hier.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (10. November 2021)

zhenn schrieb:


> das stimmt so nicht ganz, es gibt wesentlich mehr Shops die teilweise schon unter 100€ gratis liefern. Aber sonst war B24 immer top was Abwicklung betrifft.


Nicht nach Österreich.


----------



## zhenn (10. November 2021)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Nicht nach Österreich.



Da fielen mir auf die schnelle trotzdem ein paar ein: wiggle, bikester, Mantel

Aber ansonsten hast du recht, die meisten deutschen Shops verrechnen Versandkosten.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (10. November 2021)

zhenn schrieb:


> Da vielen mir auf die schnelle trotzdem ein paar ein: wiggle, bikester, Mantel
> 
> Aber ansonsten hast du recht, die meisten deutschen Shops verrechnen Versandkosten.


Bikester nur im Flash Sale sonst zahlt man auch Versand. Des Weiteren ist bikester wirklich kein guter Shop weil er keine vernünftige Auswahl hat. Wiggle und Mantel kenn ich nur vom stöbern aber die wirken auf mich auch sehr unprofessionell.


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (10. November 2021)

Hab neulich nach nem Vorbau gesucht. Auf stöbern hätte ich bei der Auswahl an Filtern nicht wirklich Lust... Eines der wichtigsten Kriterien fehlt - Länge!


----------



## Deleted 210077 (10. November 2021)

Mr_Gilsch schrieb:


> Hab neulich nach nem Vorbau gesucht. Auf stöbern hätte ich bei der Auswahl an Filtern nicht wirklich Lust... Eines der wichtigsten Kriterien fehlt - Länge!
> Anhang anzeigen 1370276



Genau das selbe wenn man nach Reifen sucht. Gibt keinen vernünftigen Filter und alles das 622mm misst ist in einer Kategorie 🥴


----------



## metalbks (13. November 2021)

Hat die Tage mal jemand bei Probikeshop bestellt ?

Bei meiner Bestellung ist die Sendung seit Dienstag auf Angekündigt zur Abholung. Ziemlich lahm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (13. November 2021)

Probikeshop dauerte bei mir 2018 schon ein paar Tage. Mit den Franzosen muss man Geduld haben. Hatte mal 6 Wochen auf ein Trikot aus Südfrankreich gewartet. Wurde immer wieder beruhigt daß ich nicht vergessen wurde und es  bald kommen wird. Von ihnen selbst kamen keine Info's, immer nur auf Nachfrage.


----------



## sportsfreund68 (13. November 2021)

metalbks schrieb:


> Hat die Tage mal jemand bei Probikeshop bestellt ?
> 
> Bei meiner Bestellung ist die Sendung seit Dienstag auf Angekündigt zur Abholung. Ziemlich lahm.


Habe im September ein paar Teile dort bestellt die ich in Deutschland nicht gefunden hatte. Von Bestellung bis ich die Teile hatte verging eine gute Woche. Insgesamt deutlich langsamer als bei Bike24 oder r2 aber zumindest habe ich die Teile wie bestellt auch bekommen.

Mantel kann ich empfehlen. Wenn etwas vorrätig ist, ist mit UPS normalerweise in zwei Tagen da.


----------



## san_andreas (13. November 2021)

Habe bei Probikeshop immer alles innerhalb von 7-8 Tagen bekommen.
Nicht ultraschnell, aber zuverlässig.


----------



## Orby (13. November 2021)

metalbks schrieb:


> Hat die Tage mal jemand bei Probikeshop bestellt ?
> 
> Bei meiner Bestellung ist die Sendung seit Dienstag auf Angekündigt zur Abholung. Ziemlich lahm.


Dito. Auch seit Dienstag der Fall. 
Die Bestellung davor war nach ca. 4 Tagen da.


----------



## NukaCola (14. November 2021)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Habe bei Probikeshop immer alles innerhalb von 7-8 Tagen bekommen.
> Nicht ultraschnell, aber zuverlässig.



Hab bisher 2 mal dort bestellt, dank unverschämt günstiger Preise. Einmal kam die Post schon nach 3 Tagen und die letzte Bestellung brauchte 'ne Woche. Aber ja, zuverlässig auf jeden Fall.


----------



## kgoran79 (14. November 2021)

metalbks schrieb:


> Hat die Tage mal jemand bei Probikeshop bestellt ?
> 
> Bei meiner Bestellung ist die Sendung seit Dienstag auf Angekündigt zur Abholung. Ziemlich lahm.


Habe auch die Woche da bestellt, am Mittwoch die Versandbenachrichtigung mit Tracking Nummer erhalten. Seitdem steht der Status auf elektronisch angekündigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (14. November 2021)

Hab heute nachmittags bei Chainreaction bestellt. Nach 2 Stunden kam die Versandbenachrichtigung…
Bin gespannt, wann das Packerl kommt.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (14. November 2021)

Bei maciag offroad am Freitag 14:06 bestellt und Samstag 24h (14:16) später geliefert... Prime Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Orby (15. November 2021)

metalbks schrieb:


> Hat die Tage mal jemand bei Probikeshop bestellt ?
> 
> Bei meiner Bestellung ist die Sendung seit Dienstag auf Angekündigt zur Abholung. Ziemlich lahm.





kgoran79 schrieb:


> Habe auch die Woche da bestellt, am Mittwoch die Versandbenachrichtigung mit Tracking Nummer erhalten. Seitdem steht der Status auf elektronisch angekündigt.



Bei mir hat sich nun was getan und soll angeblich morgen kommen. 
Falls wirklich alles kommt morgen, mein Paketbote bringt mich um. Probikeshop, R2, BC und MRC 😬

MRC macht einen guten Eindruck auf mich, war der erste Termin den ich dort vereinbart hatte für Gabelschaft und Service. Für Freitag war der Termin geplant, heute Rechnung um 12 Uhr. Auch davor war der Telefonkontakt und Ablauf super. Ist etwas verwirrend, auf der HP kannst nach Gabelschaft verpressen im Warenkorb noch Service, Kralle einschlagen und kürzen dazu buchen. Das mit dem Service war mir nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## Maigun (15. November 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> mein Paketbote bringt mich um


… der wird dich . — 1 Stopp, Auto leer!


----------



## Maigun (18. November 2021)

Hach is doch ’ne wahnsinnsschnelllebige Zeit, 16:17 bekomm ich per automatischer E-Mail Benachrichtigung dass eine bestimmte Kassette wieder verfügbar wäre. 3 Minuten später als ich nachschaute: 
DIESER ARTIKEL IST LEIDER NICHT MEHR VERFÜGBAR!​


----------



## Colt__Seavers (18. November 2021)

Maigun schrieb:


> Hach is doch ’ne wahnsinnsschnelllebige Zeit, 16:17 bekomm ich per automatischer E-Mail Benachrichtigung dass eine bestimmte Kassette wieder verfügbar wäre. 3 Minuten später als ich nachschaute:
> DIESER ARTIKEL IST LEIDER NICHT MEHR VERFÜGBAR!​


Kassetten sind wie Holzbalken auf dem Baumarkt, die kommen nicht mal im Regal an.


----------



## TearZz (19. November 2021)

Seit letzter Woche 3 mal bei chaincycles bestellt, kam innerhalb von 3-4 Tagen an per Hermes ohne Probleme. Ansonsten mittlerweile Bike24 würde ich mit als schnellsten Shop einstufen, die sind mittlerweile so fix auch wenn mir das eigentlich egal is, habe Zeit^^

bezüglich Kasetten würde ich wenn benötigt und Preis nicht so relevant r2-bike empfehlen, weil das mit der einzige Shop ist wo man Preordern kann. Hatte mir da vor 2-3 Monaten für Reserve 2x SLX 12-fach Kasette bestellt, die dann auch wirklich ungefähr zu dem Termin der angeben war geliefert wurden, sprich 1 Monat Wartezeit war es glaube. War nach der Lieferung auch gleich wieder ausverkauft^^


----------



## Orby (19. November 2021)

TearZz schrieb:


> weil das mit der einzige Shop ist wo man Preordern kann.


Geht woanders auch. Bei BD aber nicht.


----------



## Maigun (19. November 2021)

TearZz schrieb:


> weil das mit der einzige Shop ist wo man Preordern kann […], die dann auch wirklich ungefähr zu dem Termin der angeben war geliefert wurden […]^^


Ja die Funktion nutze ich auch und strapaziere sie auch noch viel weiter  , aber ich glaub r2 schlägt sich nicht mit Kassetten rum die meiner Tiagra-Gruppe gerecht werden. Deshalb auch nicht dort geordert. (Das Bike war/ist mal dafür gedacht worden dass wenn was Verschließen man für zb. 20 € schnell eine Kassette nachkaufen kann, das lief auch früher noch …) 


Orby schrieb:


> Geht woanders auch. Bei BD aber nicht.


Ist dir scheinbar auch schon ähnlich passiert, wie konntest du sonst erraten dass der Wortlaut von BD kommt.


----------



## Orby (19. November 2021)

Maigun schrieb:


> Ist dir scheinbar auch schon ähnlich passiert, wie konntest du sonst erraten dass der Wortlaut von BD kommt.


Hast du nicht gerade zwei Aufbauten am laufen? Dann kennst also die nervliche Belastung bei mehreren Shops gleichzeitig zu bestellen um überhaupt was zeitnah zu bekommen 

Scheint auch kein Ende in Sicht zu sein wo es mal besser wird. Zum Glück ist es aktuell nur noch ein Rahmen bei mir auf den ich warte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maigun (19. November 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Hast du nicht gerade zwei Aufbauten am laufen? Dann kennst also die nervliche Belastung bei mehreren Shops gleichzeitig zu bestellen um überhaupt was zeitnah zu bekommen
> 
> Scheint auch kein Ende in Sicht zu sein wo es mal besser wird. Zum Glück ist es aktuell nur noch ein Rahmen bei mir auf den ich warte.


Zwei? hach drei … und es zieht sich wie ein Kaugummi, und dann noch die ganzen Nebenbaustellen. Du *glücklicher* nur noch ein Rahmen. Ich sehn mich auch danach wenn alles entspannter – zumindest für mich weil ich fertig bin – wird.


----------



## luftschaukel (20. November 2021)

Mittwoch (Feiertag in Sachsen) um 16 Uhr bei B24 bestellt, Freitag bei mir angekommen!


----------



## Geißlein (20. November 2021)

Mr_Gilsch schrieb:


> Hab neulich nach nem Vorbau gesucht. Auf stöbern hätte ich bei der Auswahl an Filtern nicht wirklich Lust... Eines der wichtigsten Kriterien fehlt - Länge!
> Anhang anzeigen 1370276



Ich fand den Filter bei B24 schon vor der Umstellung auf die neue Homepage furchtbar.
Jetzt ist es noch schlimmer geworden 

Trotzdem hab Ich mit B24 und R2 nach wie vor die besten Erfahrungen in allen Punkten sammeln können


----------



## san_andreas (20. November 2021)

Letzten Sonntag mal wieder bei CRC bestellt…heute gekommen…alles gut.


----------



## Maigun (21. November 2021)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag mal wieder bei CRC bestellt…heute gekommen…alles gut.


Lenker?
crc-custom-parts
 

Sry: musste jetzt kommen — weil ich google’n musste wer CRC ist, meine Unwissenheit hab dort noch nie bestellt, ein Kumpel hat da früher – lange her – aber immer bei denen bestellt, also sind vermutlich Teile von denen auch an meinen Bikes gelandet.
☕☕


----------



## luftschaukel (21. November 2021)

Wie schaut’s denn mit den Lieferzeiten beim Probikeshop aus?


----------



## ehrles8 (21. November 2021)

Rechne mal mit ca. 1 Woche, wenn die Ware lagernd ist @luftschaukel .


----------



## luftschaukel (21. November 2021)

Alles klar, danke


----------



## NunAuchDa (6. Dezember 2021)

Am 03.12. bei bike24 die Meldung bekommen das die Ware verpackt ist. Online war schon eine hermes Sendungsnummer hinterlegt.
Heute, am 06.12. kam die Versandbestätigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## signalgrau (6. Dezember 2021)

Erstmal Glückwünsche, das du bei der neuen bike24 Seite überhaupt das gefunden hast, was du bestellen wolltest... Das ist aber ein anderes Thema... 

Habe da aber Sonntag auch Dinge bestellt (die ich nicht wirklich brauche aber so ein paar Verschleissteile möchte ich bei mir im Regal haben) und am Mittwoch sollen sie da sein. Hatte aber auch schon Bestellungen am nächsten Tag da. Keine Ahnung, wie die das machen.


----------



## Cycliste17 (6. Dezember 2021)

Auch am So bei Bike24 bestellt, heute morgen um 5:30 Uhr soll das Paket gepackt worden sein. Es wird wohl nach Sendungsverfolgung morgen ankommen. Haben die dort vollautomatische Anlagen, die rund um die Uhr Ware zusammensuchen und verpacken? 
Neu ist ja sowas nicht, aber daß ein Bikeshop sich sowas leistet hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Ein Lager für Verschleissteile anlegen halte ich jetzt für eine gute Idee. Hatte ich letztes Jahr im Dez. schon angefangen. Tip eines Händlers.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab bisher noch alles bekommen, was ich gebraucht habe.


----------



## NunAuchDa (6. Dezember 2021)

Bei mir sind auch Verschleißteile dabei. Dazu kommt das ich mir fürs Gravel Bike extra Werkzeug für Unterwegs leiste damit ich nicht ständig zwischen den Rädern hin und her räumen muss.

Ach...das Zeugs aus der Merkliste finde ich bei bike24. Ansonsten bestelle ich halt bei anderen Shops wenn es bei B24 nicht auffindbar ist.


----------



## F-B-W (8. Dezember 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Auch am So bei Bike24 bestellt, heute morgen um 5:30 Uhr soll das Paket gepackt worden sein. Es wird wohl nach Sendungsverfolgung morgen ankommen. Haben die dort vollautomatische Anlagen, die rund um die Uhr Ware zusammensuchen und verpacken?


Hab am Sonntag so gegen 14 Uhr bei Bike24 was bestellt (nur Artikel die an Lager waren) und bis jetzt noch keine Versandtbestätigung erhalten. Die Bestellung ist weiterhin "in Bearbeitung". Bin daher etwas neidisch, dass das bei dir so schnell ging.
Schon bei meiner letzten Bestellung hat es ewig gedauert bis Bike24 die verschickt hat... keine Ahnung warum, hab wohl etwas Pech in letzter Zeit mit Bike24...


----------



## NunAuchDa (8. Dezember 2021)

Am 6. Dezember wurde es ja an Hermes übergeben. Die schickten es zum Kabelsketal nach Leipzig. Dienstag tat sich nix. Heute früh war es dann im Zustelldepot Dresden und gerade ist es in Zustellung.

Bei Hermes läufts intern, mal wieder, nicht rund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (8. Dezember 2021)

Hab am 25.November was bei Wiggle bestellt. Seit 26.November wohl unterwegs und für den 7.Dezember angedacht. Bei Hermes D steht seit dem 26. November elektronisch angekündigt und mehr nicht. 

Die letzte Bestellung hat etwas gebraucht, diesmal scheint es wohl länger zu gehen. Hoffe wird nicht so ein Drama wie damals mit dem Rahmen von CRC und 6 Wochen, was aber noch vor dem Brexit war in 2019.


----------



## Daniel1893 (8. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Hab am 25.November was bei Wiggle bestellt. Seit 26.November wohl unterwegs und für den 7.Dezember angedacht. Bei Hermes D steht seit dem 26. November elektronisch angekündigt und mehr nicht.
> 
> Die letzte Bestellung hat etwas gebraucht, diesmal scheint es wohl länger zu gehen. Hoffe wird nicht so ein Drama wie damals mit dem Rahmen von CRC und 6 Wochen, was aber noch vor dem Brexit war in 2019.


Ich hab am 22.11. was bestellt mit Ankunft am 27.


----------



## Cycliste17 (8. Dezember 2021)

Mein Paket kam mit DHL(Bike24), aber diesmal schon zwei Stunden früher als sonst. Einmal kam DHL noch um 18:30. Das hängt mit der Menge, den Lienen, die sie fahren und wie oft umgeladen wird zusammen. Dann auch noch; wie wichtig ist der Kunde. Wenn nicht alles ins Fahrzeug passt, werden hauptsächlich Top-Kunden gefahren. Sollte eigentlich nicht unterschieden werden, macht man aber manchmal. Beweisen kann das eh keiner. 
Wenn ich etwas aus Süddeutschland oder Südeuropa bestelle, und Hermes transportiert, liegt es so gut wie immer 3 Tage in einem Depot in Hessen regungslos herum. Habe noch nicht herausgefunden warum die das machen.


----------



## Deleted 525513 (8. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Hab am 25.November was bei Wiggle bestellt. Seit 26.November wohl unterwegs und für den 7.Dezember angedacht. Bei Hermes D steht seit dem 26. November elektronisch angekündigt und mehr nicht.
> 
> Die letzte Bestellung hat etwas gebraucht, diesmal scheint es wohl länger zu gehen. Hoffe wird nicht so ein Drama wie damals mit dem Rahmen von CRC und 6 Wochen, was aber noch vor dem Brexit war in 2019.



Habe da auch was bestellt, nachdem mein Paket 3 Wochen bei hermes lag, habe ich dann mal freundlich nachgehört.

Das ging dann zurück zu wiggle, da angeblich defekt, und wurde dann neu mit DHL Express versendet. War dann nach 3 Tagen da.

Zusätzlich habe ich die Versandkosten erstattet bekommen.

Und das ganze für nen 10€ Artikel. Hat sich für wiggle richtig gelohnt.


----------



## Orby (8. Dezember 2021)

Gruenlich schrieb:


> Habe da auch was bestellt, nachdem mein Paket 3 Wochen bei hermes lag, habe ich dann mal freundlich nachgehört.
> 
> Das ging dann zurück zu wiggle, da angeblich defekt, und wurde dann neu mit DHL Express versendet. War dann nach 3 Tagen da.
> 
> ...


Bis jetzt war ich entspannt da mein Rahmen aber in D gelandet ist, steigt die Unruhe. Bis auf den Vorbau schon alles da. 
Werde notfalls den gleichen Vorbau morgen bei CRC bestellen, falls keine Rückantwort kommt.


----------



## esmirald_h (8. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Hab am 25.November was bei Wiggle bestellt. Seit 26.November wohl unterwegs und für den 7.Dezember angedacht. Bei Hermes D steht seit dem 26. November elektronisch angekündigt und mehr nicht.
> 
> Die letzte Bestellung hat etwas gebraucht, diesmal scheint es wohl länger zu gehen. Hoffe wird nicht so ein Drama wie damals mit dem Rahmen von CRC und 6 Wochen, was aber noch vor dem Brexit war in 2019.


Meine Lieferung von Wiggle ist seit 46 Tagen unterwegs🙈. War dann verschollen ist dann am am 02.12 beim Zoll aufgetaucht. Die Ersatzlieferung wurde am 26.11. versendet und ist seitdem 02.12 irgendwo🤔. Mal schauen welche schneller ankommt.


----------



## Daidai (9. Dezember 2021)

Hatte eine Bestellung bei Bike24, alles lagernd, war auch länger auf Bearbeitung.
Da kam mir der Gedanke, dass evtl. die Stückzahlen nicht lagernd waren, die ich geordert habe.
Also angeschrieben, dass wenn was fehle, einfach stornieren. Der einzige Merhfachposten waren Dämpferbuchsen, also trivial.

War auch so, war nur 1Stk lagernd, man kann dann aber mehr bestellen.

Nach der Stornierung der fehlenden Buchse flutschte alles.

Grüße


----------



## F-B-W (9. Dezember 2021)

Daidai schrieb:


> Hatte eine Bestellung bei Bike24, alles lagernd, war auch länger auf Bearbeitung.
> Da kam mir der Gedanke, dass evtl. die Stückzahlen nicht lagernd waren, die ich geordert habe.
> Also angeschrieben, dass wenn was fehle, einfach stornieren. Der einzige Merhfachposten waren Dämpferbuchsen, also trivial.
> 
> ...


Bei mir waren alle Artikel in der gewünschten Menge lagernd und sind es auch immer noch. Trotzdem wurde meine Bestellung bisher nicht versandt. Auf Nachfrage wurde mir von Bike24 mitgeteilt, dass gerade viel los sei und meine Bestellung deshalb noch nicht unterwegs sei. Gleichzeitig wurde die angegebene Lieferzeit in die Schweiz aber von 3 bis 5 Werktage zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung auf 3 bis 4 Werktage verkürzt. Entweder stimmen die Lieferzeiten nicht oder ich erhalte eine extra langsame Sonderbehandlung 😉


----------



## Maigun (10. Dezember 2021)

Hat schon mal jemand bei BikeInn bestellt, kann man das machen?  (Gibts halt sonst nur in Usa)

Danke


----------



## danimaniac (10. Dezember 2021)

__





						Suchergebnisse für Anfrage: Bikeinn
					






					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maigun (10. Dezember 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hui  das musst du mir irgendwann zeigen wie das geht … Zoom?


----------



## Deleted 210077 (10. Dezember 2021)

Maigun schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand bei BikeInn bestellt, kann man das machen?  (Gibts halt sonst nur in Usa)
> 
> Danke


Nicht bei BikeInn aber bei diversen anderen -Inn's. Wenn man Zeit hat ok aber kann schon mal ein paar Wochen dauern.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Dezember 2021)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Meine Lieferung von Wiggle ist seit 46 Tagen unterwegs🙈. War dann verschollen ist dann am am 02.12 beim Zoll aufgetaucht. Die Ersatzlieferung wurde am 26.11. versendet und ist seitdem 02.12 irgendwo🤔. Mal schauen welche schneller ankommt.


bei mir ähnliches aus UK....allerdings erst 10 Tage her. Hab bei "Rapha" Klamotten bestellt....braucht ewig. Status eingefroren. Würde aktuell nix mehr von der Insel bestellen.

Mein Postbote (selber biker) hat mir das gestern bestätigt, dass von dort nix mehr hier ankommt und sich die Beschwerden häufen.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Dezember 2021)

Hab neulich bei Chainreaction kein Problem gehabt…war nach einer Woche da.


----------



## Orby (10. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Hab am 25.November was bei Wiggle bestellt. Seit 26.November wohl unterwegs und für den 7.Dezember angedacht. Bei Hermes D steht seit dem 26. November elektronisch angekündigt und mehr nicht.





esmirald_h schrieb:


> Meine Lieferung von Wiggle ist seit 46 Tagen unterwegs🙈. War dann verschollen ist dann am am 02.12 beim Zoll aufgetaucht. Die Ersatzlieferung wurde am 26.11. versendet und ist seitdem 02.12 irgendwo🤔. Mal schauen welche schneller ankommt.





Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> bei mir ähnliches aus UK....allerdings erst 10 Tage her. Hab bei "Rapha" Klamotten bestellt....braucht ewig. Status eingefroren. Würde aktuell nix mehr von der Insel bestellen.
> 
> Mein Postbote (selber biker) hat mir das gestern bestätigt, dass von dort nix mehr hier ankommt und sich die Beschwerden häufen.





san_andreas schrieb:


> Hab neulich bei Chainreaction kein Problem gehabt…war nach einer Woche da.



Hab dann mal um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen am Mittwoch um 23 Uhr den Vorbau bei CRC mit Express bestellt.

Donnerstag 1:10 wird plötzlich das Paket bei Hermes als übernommen geführt und heute geliefert 

Der DHL Expressversand von CRC ist interessanterweise mit DPD unterwegs. 

Hat was von Kinderüberraschungsei die Bestellungen in England. 
Spannung, Spaß weniger und Spiel mit dem Nerven 🤪


----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Hab dann mal um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen am Mittwoch um 23 Uhr den Vorbau bei CRC mit Express bestellt.
> 
> Donnerstag 1:10 wird plötzlich das Paket bei Hermes als übernommen geführt und heute geliefert
> 
> ...


Hab heute eine Anfrage bei Rapha beantwortet bekommen: DPD-Paket liegt beim Zoll. Ich warte mal bis Ende der Woche. Blöderweise bin ich dann 2 Wochen weg. 
Ich hoffe, dass es so etwas wie einen DPD-Paketshop gibt, wo der Kram vorgelagert wird.


----------



## danimaniac (14. Dezember 2021)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass es so etwas wie einen DPD-Paketshop gibt, wo der Kram vorgelagert wird.


gibt es... hier ist ein Bahnhofskaffee mit Öffnungszeiten nur werktags 5-18 
aber da kann man immerhin anrufen und denen sagen, dass man das Zeug später holt.. also erst nach dem Urlaub oder so.


----------



## Flo7 (14. Dezember 2021)

Aktuell dauerts, liegt aber nicht an den Shops sondern eher am Paketaufkommen bei DHL und Co...

Von DE nach Österreich geht grad unter einer Woche überhaupt nichts. Echt zach, wenn man schon die zwei Tage Lieferzeit gewohnt ist.


----------



## NunAuchDa (14. Dezember 2021)

Bei DPD müsste auch ein Wunschzustelltag möglich sein. Kann bei der Sendungsverfolgung normal ausgewählt werden. Alternativ ist eine Umleitung in einen Paketshop möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F-B-W (14. Dezember 2021)

Meine Bestellung vom 05.12.2021 von Bike24 ist am 14.12.2021, also heute, bei mir in der Schweiz eingetroffen. Das ganze ging vor allem deshalb länger als die angegebene Lieferfrist, weil Bike24 das Paket erst am 10.12.2021 versandt hat. Die Lieferung selbst war nicht langsamer als sonst.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. Dezember 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> gibt es... hier ist ein Bahnhofskaffee mit Öffnungszeiten nur werktags 5-18
> aber da kann man immerhin anrufen und denen sagen, dass man das Zeug später holt.. also erst nach dem Urlaub oder so.


Danke...so einen shop hab ich hier zum Glück auch noch gefunden und werd heute gleich hin gehen und bescheid sagen...


----------



## esmirald_h (16. Dezember 2021)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Meine Lieferung von Wiggle ist seit 46 Tagen unterwegs🙈. War dann verschollen ist dann am am 02.12 beim Zoll aufgetaucht. Die Ersatzlieferung wurde am 26.11. versendet und ist seitdem 02.12 irgendwo🤔. Mal schauen welche schneller ankommt.


Bei mir hat sich seit dem 02.12. nichts mehr geändert, jetzt werden sie die Nach- Nachlieferung  per Express versenden. Mir fehlen langsam die Worte.🤬


----------



## saturno (16. Dezember 2021)

aktuell wird überall online bestellt. da braucht man sich nicht zu wundern das es länger dauert.............


----------



## NunAuchDa (16. Dezember 2021)

Kürzlich bestellte ich bei der Firma Haix und ich war erstaunt wie schnell DHL lieferte. Sogar DPD war diese Woche innerhalb von zwei Werktagen da. 

Ich denke mal zusätzlich zum weihnachtlichen Paketaufkommen kommen noch viele Krankmeldungen dazu.
Der Rewe in meiner Nähe hatte wegen hohen Krankenstand schon deutlich reduzierte Öffnungszeiten. Eine benachbarte Tankstelle musste wegen erhöhten Krankenstand für einige Tage komplett dicht machen.


----------



## Orby (16. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Hab dann mal um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen am Mittwoch um 23 Uhr den Vorbau bei CRC mit Express bestellt.
> 
> Donnerstag 1:10 wird plötzlich das Paket bei Hermes als übernommen geführt und heute geliefert
> 
> Der DHL Expressversand von CRC ist interessanterweise mit DPD unterwegs.


Also der Expressversand mit Bestellung Mittwoch Nacht war dann am Dienstag da. 
Laut DPD App aber noch immer unterwegs 🧐 

Am Sonntag noch was bei Probikeshop und Alltricks bestellt, da ist aber bisher nichts erkennbar auf dem Schirm was die Woche noch kommen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F-B-W (16. Dezember 2021)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich seit dem 02.12. nichts mehr geändert, jetzt werden sie die Nach- Nachlieferung per Express versenden. Mir fehlen langsam die Worte.🤬


Also die zweite Ersatzlieferung? Du scheinst ja richtig Pech zu haben.


----------



## Orby (16. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Am Sonntag noch was bei Probikeshop und Alltricks bestellt, da ist aber bisher nichts erkennbar auf dem Schirm was die Woche noch kommen sollte.


Korrektur. 
Alltricks ist gerade mit Hermes aufgeschlagen. Gute Leistung.


----------



## Raumfahrer (16. Dezember 2021)

Vergesst bitte nicht, den Paketboten einen kleinen Obulus zu geben. 
So etwas motiviert.... 😉


----------



## Orby (16. Dezember 2021)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Vergesst bitte nicht, den Paketboten einen kleinen Obulus zu geben.
> So etwas motiviert.... 😉


Schon geschehen  
Bei uns die letzten Wochen wieder mit Schnee und kein Platz in der Straße ein heftiger Job.


----------



## esmirald_h (16. Dezember 2021)

F-B-W schrieb:


> Also die zweite Ersatzlieferung? Du scheinst ja richtig Pech zu haben.


Ja leider, Wiggle versendet schnell aber leider versenden sie mit der Schneckenpost. Ich werde mir zukünftig gut überlegen ob ich auf der Insel noch was kaufe.


----------



## travelgerd (17. Dezember 2021)

ACTION Sports: 

*Bei Bestellung Lieferzeit 1-4 Tage*





*Heute 6 Tage nach Bestellung:*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.
Aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage musste der Artikel bei unserem Lieferanten nachbestellt werden. Leider gibt es einen Lieferverzug und ein neuer Liefertermin ist noch nicht bekannt. Bitte entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeit. Sollen wir Ihre Bestellung somit stornieren?


schlechte Praxis oder üblich? Sowas kann ich nicht ab.


----------



## chris4711 (17. Dezember 2021)

Üblich nicht, aber kommt immer mal wieder vor. Gerade wenn viel los ist, kann man (auch in den besten Shops) nicht zu 100% darauf vertrauen, dass ein Artikel 'lagernd' ist, obwohl es beim Bestellabschluss (ggf. schon inkl. Auftragsbestätigung) noch so angezeigt wurde  🎅


----------



## travelgerd (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich verlasse mich auf die Lagerangaben und Versandtermine der Lieferanten.
Ansonsten ist diese Angabe für die Tonne und reines Wischiwaschi Marketing.
Falls nur Kosmetik, bitte weglassen. Verursacht nur Ärger und evtl. Kosten.
Ich steh nun mal auf Professionalität, auch bei anderen im Job.


----------



## travelgerd (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



travelgerd schrieb:


> ACTION Sports:
> 
> *Bei Bestellung Lieferzeit 1-4 Tage*
> 
> ...



*Und hier das Beispiel wie es richtig perfekt funktionieren kann:*




Am 24.11. bestellt,
für 15./16.12. Lieferung prognostiziert
und heute am 17.12. geliefert.
Ein paar Euro mehr, geschenkt, bei der Ersatzteilliefersituation)

So sieht Professionalität aus!!!! (und das durch Südländer ) *Chapeau!*


----------



## chris4711 (17. Dezember 2021)

Bei Bike Inn hab ich schon mal 6 Wochen auf Zeug gewartet. Hatte aber keine Eile, war mir egal.
Ging aber auch dort schon mal schneller als bei dir.
Es hat für mich in deinem Fall aber nicht unbedingt etwas mit Unprofessionalität von Action Sports zu tun, auch wenn du etwas verspätet eine Info erhalten hast. Du hast zumindest mal nicht wochenlang nichts gehört.
Ich hab ja gesagt "kann" immer mal passieren.
Aber du hast ja jetzt deine Kassette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## travelgerd (17. Dezember 2021)

chris4711 schrieb:


> ...... nicht etwas mit Unprofessionalität von Action Sports zu tun .....


doch, wenn eine Verfügbarkeitsangabe nichts mit der realen Lagermenge zu tun hat, definitiv schon.
Gibt es woanders auch ab und an. Ist aber wie gesagt "Täuschung". Da gehört deren System überarbeitet.


----------



## esmirald_h (25. Dezember 2021)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Ja leider, Wiggle versendet schnell aber leider versenden sie mit der Schneckenpost. Ich werde mir zukünftig gut überlegen ob ich auf der Insel noch was kaufe.


So nachdem die Erstlieferung komplette verschwunden ist die Nachlieferung seit dem 02.12 irgendwo ist und die Express Nach-Nachlieferung  nach fünf Tagen auch verschollen ist ,habe ich storniert nach ca 60 Tagen warten auf nichts 😵


----------



## NunAuchDa (25. Dezember 2021)

In der vergangenen Woche war meine Meinung nach DHL noch am Besten. Eine Sendung mit Hermes war bei mir 4 Tage unterwegs, wobei das für Hermes ja noch eher eine reguläre Laufzeit ist.
Selbst ein Kauf bei ebay der am 23. als Warenpost raus ging war bei mir am 24. im Briefkasten obwohl es durch halb Deutschland musste.
Mein DHL Paketbote war wie immer gegen 14 Uhr bei mir und relativ entspannt. Der Hermes Zusteller war dagegen total gestresst.


----------



## Maigun (25. Dezember 2021)

Maigun schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand bei BikeInn bestellt, kann man das machen?  (Gibts halt sonst nur in Usa)


Hatte eine Laufzeit von 10 Tagen ab Bestellung bis zu mir, zugesagt hatten sie was zwischen 3 u. 9 Tagen. Einen gewünschten Artikel weshalb ich überhaupt dort bestellt hab, war trotz Anzeige auf deren Website „mit sofort lieferbar“ nicht ab Lager verfügbar und musste rangekarrt werde. Hatten sie trotzdem schnell hingekriegt und für mich alles Bestens dort bestellt zu haben. (2 Teile bekommen die ich in D'land in keinem Shop gefunden hab und dann noch ein Wheels-MFG Innenlager bei welchem ich sogar ca. 10% gespart hab im Vergleich zu hiesigen Anbietern.)


----------



## san_andreas (25. Dezember 2021)

Hatte von nanobikes ein DHL Paket am Montag…war von Berlin in 1Tag in München !


----------



## danimaniac (26. Dezember 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1392824


Was sagt die Erfahrung? Wie schnell versendet Planet X one wie schnell kommt das in Deutschland wirklich an? Da könnte man ja jetzt mal schnell zuschlagen bei Satteltaschen usw.... Aber für zwei Wochen unterwegs. Also wohin schicken, weil wie lange dauert es?
Geht es sowieso länger als zwei Wochen?


----------



## lonleyrider (4. Januar 2022)

Wer mit dem Gedanken spielt, bei Wiggle zu bestellen:
Hatte mir 3 Funktionsunterhemden bestellt, Gesamtpreis 69 €. Kamen heute an, musste 24,80 € Zollgebühren bezahlen, obwohl alle Gebühren schon im Preis enthalten sind. Habe die heute mal angeschrieben, mal abwarten. Auf jeden Fall rate ich erstmal von Wiggle ab. 
Schade, hatte in der Vergangenheit immer gerne da bestellt.


----------



## travelgerd (4. Januar 2022)

Seit wann sind eigentlich Zollgebühren im Preis enthalten? Versand international, ja vielleicht, aber Zoll?


----------



## danimaniac (4. Januar 2022)

Zoll fällt doch sowieso erst ab 150€ an?
Wenn überhaupt dann 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und evtl. Bearbeitungsgebühren seitens deutschem Paketzusteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (4. Januar 2022)

Habe noch im Oktober nix bezahlt bei Wiggle.
Hab’s jetzt Änderungen zum 1.1.2022 ?


----------



## travelgerd (4. Januar 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Zoll fällt doch sowieso erst ab 150€ an?
> Wenn überhaupt dann 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und evtl. Bearbeitungsgebühren seitens deutschem Paketzusteller.


Einfuhrumsatzsteuer =19% (für D) ist hier faktisch mit "Zoll" gleichzusetzen. Echte Zollgebühren werden wertabhängig und landesspezifisch berechnet, ja.

Wobei mich der Text bei Wiggle nicht schlauer macht, im Gegenteil:

_ "Der jeweilige lokale Mehrwertsteuersatz wird auf der Grundlage der in Ihrer Bestellung enthaltenen Produkte berechnet. Die Mehrwertsteuer ist in dem Produktpreis angegeben und es werden in Bezug auf die Mehrwertsteuer keine weiteren Gebühren erhoben werden"_


----------



## danimaniac (4. Januar 2022)

Dann sollte die Deklaration überprüft werden.
Planet X schmeißt aber auch erst AB 150€ die UK-VAT aus dem Warenkorb.

Bin mal gespannt wie das bei dem 70€ Paket, dass ich erwarte läuft.


----------



## ahuber1 (4. Januar 2022)

Ich hatte bei Wiggle kurz vor Weihnachten was für 800€ bestellt.
Musste auch nichts an zusätzlichen Gebühren bezahlen.


----------



## Rockside (4. Januar 2022)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> bei mir ähnliches aus UK....allerdings erst 10 Tage her. Hab bei "Rapha" Klamotten bestellt....braucht ewig. Status eingefroren. Würde aktuell nix mehr von der Insel bestellen.
> 
> Mein Postbote (selber biker) hat mir das gestern bestätigt, dass von dort nix mehr hier ankommt und sich die Beschwerden häufen.


Die Engländer haben doch Probleme, weil es bei denen viel zuwenige LKW-Fahrer gibt, seit Brexit. 
Und jetzt kommen noch die Ausfälle wg. Omikron dazu.


----------



## _Olli (6. Januar 2022)

ALLTRICKS: 26.12. bestellt - 27.12. auf die reise gegangen - 5.1.2022 war hermes wieder mal zu faul und gab an, adresse nicht gefunden - 6.1.2022 abgeholt. 

bike24: 3.1. bestellt (auf lager) bis jetzt (6.1.) noch keine bestätigung und demzufolge keine versandbestätigung, trotz innerhalb von 1-3 WT versprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albschrat (6. Januar 2022)

B24: 3.1. bestellt, alles lagernd, bisher kein Versand.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Januar 2022)

Mein Gott, wartet halt mal…die haben auch bei Bike24 mal paar freie Tage.


----------



## cjbffm (6. Januar 2022)

Die hatten bei bike24 wahrscheinlich ihre Weihnachtsaushilfen nur bis Ende des Jahres eingestellt.
Meine Bestellung, ebenfalls von Montag, ist jetzt zumindest angekündigt. Das heißt, die Sendung ist gepackt, die Daten sind an DHL übermittelt und dort wird die Sendung im System eingebucht, sobald sie bei bike24 abgeholt und bei DHL aufs Band gepackt und durch den ersten Scanner gelaufen ist.

- Keine Panik auf der Titanic. -​


----------



## Orby (6. Januar 2022)

BC Rücksendung am 30.12 und am 5.1. Rückzahlung erhalten. Top 

Wiggle und Probikeshop laufen die Rücksendungen/Bearbeitungen seit dem 25.Dezember. 

BD Bestellung am 25.12 Versand am 27.12 und seit dem bei der Post. 
Egal ich lieg gerade sowieso unter Palmen


----------



## signalgrau (6. Januar 2022)

Hoffentlich kümmern sich die Webdesigner bei bike24 jetzt nicht auch noch um den Versand... Habe diese Woche für einige Euros was bestellt und noch gar nichts gehört. Sehr ungewöhnlich für bike24. Aufgrund der aktuellen Lage drücke ich aber noch ein Auge zu. 

Dann noch leicht angeschiggert nach Weihnachten zwei Bestellungen bei Rapha aufgegeben. Eine davon soll aber schon in Holland sein. dpd scheint aber nur bei bestimmten Sternkonstellationen den Status zu aktualisieren. Gott oder irgendwer steh mir bei...


----------



## heliusdh (6. Januar 2022)

_Olli schrieb:


> bike24: 3.1. bestellt (auf lager) bis jetzt (6.1.) noch keine bestätigung und demzufolge keine versandbestätigung, trotz innerhalb von 1-3 WT versprechen.


Hatte auch am 3.1 bestellt, ging heute auf Reise. Die Mail kam gegen Abend.

Auch Bike24:
31.12 bestellt und am 4.1 da.
Das passt, waren ja Feiertage dazwischen


----------



## Terentius (6. Januar 2022)

Ich habe am 1. auch bei bike24 bestellt, Lieferung kommt morgen. Da ich keine Bestellbestätigung oä bekommen habe, hab ich denen geschrieben, ich vermutete, dass die bestellten Schuhe doch nicht mehr auf Lager waren (letztes Exemplar), doch es lag nur an den Feiertagen und dem hohen Bestell aufkommen.

Ach ja, am 29.12 bei Cannondale Versand mein Topstone bestellt, am 04.01 angekommen. War wunderbar verpackt, alles fest und teilweise doppelt in Schaumstoff und Luftpolsterfolie. Kann ich sehr empfehlen.


----------



## _Olli (6. Januar 2022)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Hatte auch am 3.1 bestellt, ging heute auf Reise. Die Mail kam gegen Abend.
> 
> Auch Bike24:
> 31.12 bestellt und am 4.1 da.
> Das passt, waren ja Feiertage dazwischen


war auch nur eine anmerkung meinerseits. nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 
ich hab  es ni eilig damit.


----------



## NunAuchDa (6. Januar 2022)

bike24 hatte ich dieses Jahr 2x bestellt und alles war innerhalb 3 Tage bei mir.


----------



## signalgrau (6. Januar 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> bike24 hatte ich dieses Jahr 2x bestellt und alles war innerhalb 3 Tage bei mir.


Dieses Jahr ist 6 Tage alt. Glückwunsch! 

Mal im Ernst. Aktuell hakt es etwas. Vielleicht liegt es an den 3G Auflagen, fehlendem Personal oder Sale Aktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albschrat (6. Januar 2022)

Laut Bike24 Statusbericht vom 29.12.2021 soll der Versand von ab Lager verfügbarer Ware ohne relevante Verzögerung laufen…


----------



## Feloni (6. Januar 2022)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Laut Bike24 Statusbericht vom 29.12.2021 soll der Versand von ab Lager verfügbarer Ware ohne relevante Verzögerung laufen…


In another world, in another time 😜.


----------



## Stevie8 (7. Januar 2022)

Zu Lkw Fahrern kann man nur sagen das auch bei uns in Europa mehr in Pension gehen als neu hinzu kommen. Folglich wird's bei uns irgendwann auch Engpässe geben. 

Das passiert weil man nur an den freien Markt glaubt wenns einem passt und nicht am den freien Arbeitsmarkt, wo man relevante Mangelberufe attraktiver gestalten sollte.

Sorry für den Sidestep, aber es kommen möglicherweise größere Probleme auf uns zu, als dass das Spielzeug für Erwachsene nicht innerhalb von 3 Tagen vor der Tür steht. Oh Wunder wenn über den Jahreswechsel mal Verzögerungen auftreten. Urlaube in den 2 Wochen zwischen Weihnachten und 3 Königen ist ja nicht so verwunderlich und hoffentlich auch in euren Augen das gute Recht auch der Mitarbeiter von B24.

B24 funktioniert an sich gut, hatte mein Zeug innerhalb von 6 Tagen über Weihnachten in Österreich.


----------



## Orby (7. Januar 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> BD Bestellung am 25.12 Versand am 27.12 und seit dem bei der Post.


Hab gestern mal BD eine Mail geschrieben, gerade kam die Rückantwort. Versuchen mal DHL an zu stoßen, leider ist mehr erst nach 14 Tagen möglich. 

Gefällt mir wenn so schnell reagiert wird, auch wenn es nichts heißen muss, mag ich das subjektive Gefühl jemanden erreichen zu können. 



Stevie8 schrieb:


> Zu Lkw Fahrern kann man nur sagen das auch bei uns in Europa mehr in Pension gehen als neu hinzu kommen. Folglich


In der Industrie ein schon lang bekanntes Problem, das wird sich auch im Privatbereich massiv äußern. 

Bin mir sicher da wird es in den nächsten Jahren spürbare Veränderungen geben ob nun Versandkosten, Laufzeit oder auch Rücksendungen etc.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (7. Januar 2022)

Ein bekannter LKW Fahrer (selbstständig) hat sich gerade eine neue Volvo Zugmaschine mit Speziallackierung und Sattelauflieger im eigenen Design der Plane gekauft. Der Rubel rollt kann ich euch sagen.


----------



## Albschrat (7. Januar 2022)

Stevie8 schrieb:


> Sorry für den Sidestep, aber es kommen möglicherweise größere Probleme auf uns zu, als dass das Spielzeug für Erwachsene nicht innerhalb von 3 Tagen vor der Tür steht. Oh Wunder wenn über den Jahreswechsel mal Verzögerungen auftreten. Urlaube in den 2 Wochen zwischen Weihnachten und 3 Königen ist ja nicht so verwunderlich und hoffentlich auch in euren Augen das gute Recht auch der Mitarbeiter von B24.
> 
> B24 funktioniert an sich gut, hatte mein Zeug innerhalb von 6 Tagen über Weihnachten in Österreich.


Sorry aber das ist einfach am Thema vorbei. Hier geht es nicht darum, dass man anderen den Urlaub nicht gönnt. Fakt ist, dass B24 ein Versprechen abgibt, was die Lieferfähigkeit angeht und sich dann nicht daran hält. Statt am 29.12. zu schreiben, dass alles normal läuft und nicht mit relevanten Verzögerungen zu rechnen sei, hätte man auch schreiben können: Wir befinden uns größtenteils im Urlaub und Aufträge werden mit etwas Verzögerung im neuen Jahr abgearbeitet. Wer das aber nicht tut, braucht sich dann nicht wundern, wenn er hinterher an den eigenen Aussagen/Versprechen gemessen wird. So einfach ist das.

Kleiner Fun Fact am Rande: Für manche geht es nicht um ein Hobby für Erwachsene. Ich repariere Räder im Bekanntenkreis und da gibt es Leute, für die ist ein Fahrrad das einzige Fortbewegungsmittel, und nicht Hobby. Und die stehen ziemlich auf dem Trockenen beim Arbeitsweg, wenn plötzlich Ersatzteile nicht rechtzeitig geliefert werden, obwohl versprochen. Manch einer sollte mal über den eigenen Tellerrand hinausschauen…


----------



## Stevie8 (7. Januar 2022)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist einfach am Thema vorbei. Hier geht es nicht darum, dass man anderen den Urlaub nicht gönnt. Fakt ist, dass B24 ein Versprechen abgibt, was die Lieferfähigkeit angeht und sich dann nicht daran hält. Statt am 29.12. zu schreiben, dass alles normal läuft und nicht mit relevanten Verzögerungen zu rechnen sei, hätte man auch schreiben können: Wir befinden uns größtenteils im Urlaub und Aufträge werden mit etwas Verzögerung im neuen Jahr abgearbeitet. Wer das aber nicht tut, braucht sich dann nicht wundern, wenn er hinterher an den eigenen Aussagen/Versprechen gemessen wird. So einfach ist das.
> 
> Kleiner Fun Fact am Rande: Für manche geht es nicht um ein Hobby für Erwachsene. Ich repariere Räder im Bekanntenkreis und da gibt es Leute, für die ist ein Fahrrad das einzige Fortbewegungsmittel, und nicht Hobby. Und die stehen ziemlich auf dem Trockenen beim Arbeitsweg, wenn plötzlich Ersatzteile nicht rechtzeitig geliefert werden, obwohl versprochen. Manch einer sollte mal über den eigenen Tellerrand hinausschauen…


Aber zwischen Weihnachten und Dreikönig auf Lieferfristen bestehen ist an der Realität vorbei. Ja ok sie könnten das für die Leute wos nicht logisch ist hinschreiben, das aktuell Verzögerungen eintreten.

Das ist unerfüllbares Anspruchsverhalten. Habe gestern bestellt und rechne mit einer Versandbestätigung am Dienstag. Lieferung im Laufe der Woche.

Fun fact: wenn ich aufs Rad wirklich angewiesen bin um in die Arbeit zu kommen (Also kein Auto/kein öffentlicher Nahverkehr) hätte ich halt paar Verschleisteile auf Lager. Überhaupt nach den Lieferproblemen der letzten beoden Jahre. Gut wenn ein Rahmen/Gabel etc. grad zu Weihnachten eingeht ist das blöd aber eher seltener, oder? Genug Tellerrand geschaut?


----------



## Stevie8 (7. Januar 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ein bekannter LKW Fahrer (selbstständig) hat sich gerade eine neue Volvo Zugmaschine mit Speziallackierung und Sattelauflieger im eigenen Design der Plane gekauft. Der Rubel rollt kann ich euch sagen.


Ich glaube du kannst eh richtig verdienen. Wahrscheinlich sogar gerade jetzt, wos immer enger wird. Aber dann hast halt keine Familie etc im Normalfall... 
Ein Freund ist im Bahnbau auf Montage. Der hebt monatlich richtig ab, aber ist halt zu krassen Zeiten daheim und hat keine Familie.


----------



## Albschrat (7. Januar 2022)

Stevie8 schrieb:


> Aber zwischen Weihnachten und Dreikönig auf Lieferfristen bestehen ist an der Realität vorbei. Ja ok sie könnten das für die Leute wos nicht logisch ist hinschreiben, das aktuell Verzögerungen eintreten.
> 
> Das ist unerfüllbares Anspruchsverhalten. Habe gestern bestellt und rechne mit einer Versandbestätigung am Dienstag. Lieferung im Laufe der Woche.
> 
> Fun fact: wenn ich aufs Rad wirklich angewiesen bin um in die Arbeit zu kommen (Also kein Auto/kein öffentlicher Nahverkehr) hätte ich halt paar Verschleisteile auf Lager. Überhaupt nach den Lieferproblemen der letzten beoden Jahre. Gut wenn ein Rahmen/Gabel etc. grad zu Weihnachten eingeht ist das blöd aber eher seltener, oder? Genug Tellerrand geschaut?



Danke für den wertvollen Hinweis, werde es weitergeben. Sind ja auch selber Schuld, dass sie von Hartz4 und schmaler Rente nicht einen Vorrat an Teilen angelegt haben, wie der arrogante Typ im Internet, für den Biken nur ein Hobby für Erwachsene ist. 

Wer Spuren von Zynismus findet, kann sie behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevie8 (7. Januar 2022)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Danke für den wertvollen Hinweis, werde es weitergeben. Sind ja auch selber Schuld, dass sie von Hartz4 und schmaler Rente nicht einen Vorrat an Teilen angelegt haben, wie der arrogante Typ im Internet, für den Biken nur ein Hobby für Erwachsene ist.
> 
> Wer Spuren von Zynismus findet, kann sie behalten.


Ah den Joker ausgespielt.

Ich hoffe als IBC Poster am Zahn der Zeit und Teilzeit-Schrauber hast du Leuten die aufs Rad wirklich angewiesen sind den Tip gegeben Bremspackeln und eine Kette, vielleicht einen Schlauch aufgrund der steigenden Preise und der Verzögerungen in den Kasten zu legen. Die Teile kriegt man ja dann im Notfall nicht umsonst sondern eher teurer.

Aber wie oft gesagt wir kennen uns nicht. Falls etwas zu angriffig war möchte ich mich entschuldigen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2022)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist einfach am Thema vorbei. Hier geht es nicht darum, dass man anderen den Urlaub nicht gönnt. Fakt ist, dass B24 ein Versprechen abgibt, was die Lieferfähigkeit angeht und sich dann nicht daran hält. Statt am 29.12. zu schreiben, dass alles normal läuft und nicht mit relevanten Verzögerungen zu rechnen sei, hätte man auch schreiben können: Wir befinden uns größtenteils im Urlaub und Aufträge werden mit etwas Verzögerung im neuen Jahr abgearbeitet. Wer das aber nicht tut, braucht sich dann nicht wundern, wenn er hinterher an den eigenen Aussagen/Versprechen gemessen wird. So einfach ist das.
> 
> Kleiner Fun Fact am Rande: Für manche geht es nicht um ein Hobby für Erwachsene. Ich repariere Räder im Bekanntenkreis und da gibt es Leute, für die ist ein Fahrrad das einzige Fortbewegungsmittel, und nicht Hobby. Und die stehen ziemlich auf dem Trockenen beim Arbeitsweg, wenn plötzlich Ersatzteile nicht rechtzeitig geliefert werden, obwohl versprochen. Manch einer sollte mal über den eigenen Tellerrand hinausschauen…


Wenn du als Hobbyschrauber die Leute nicht bedienen kannst, welche aufs Rad angewiesen sind, dann sollten die Leute zu einem Bikeshop gehen, der Ihnen  ein Leihrad gibt.....


----------



## nightwolf (7. Januar 2022)

Ich hatte vor und waehrend der Weihnachtszeit ganz normale Laufzeiten bei den Bestellungen.
Lediglich der neue Garmin wurde erst am dritten Tag abgeschickt, aber das ist im Endeffekt auch wurscht weil ich mir den quasi ohne echte Not als Weihnachtsgeschenk gegoennt habe und wohl erst im Fruehsommer ernsthaft werde nutzen koennen.
Naechste Bike24 Bestellung vermutlich in der neuen Woche. Weil ... 🤣


nightwolf schrieb:


> Haha 😁
> Das ist meinem Nachbarn genauso passiert. Er schickt mir einen Screenshot mit einer 36 Loch Felge (soll ich mitbestellen) und hinterher beim Umspeichen merk ich irgendwie dass was nicht stimmt.
> Hmm ja das alte HR hatte halt nur 32 Loch und 2x16 = 36 das war eben verrechnet 🤣
> Jetzt hat er zwei Hinterraeder, wir haben dann noch eine neue Nabe (disc-kompatibel) und Speichen sowie auch noch eine 32 Loch Felge hinterher bestellt. Als naechstes wird jetzt eines seiner Raeder hinten auf Disc umgebaut - Der Rahmen hat die Aufnahme, und ein passendes HR hat er ja jetzt 😁
> Nach dem Schrauben ist halt immer vor dem naechsten mal 😁 (...)


Aber die ist ja dann auch erstmalig eine DE-weit ohne Feiertage 😁


----------



## Raumfahrer (7. Januar 2022)

signalgrau schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kümmern sich die Webdesigner bei bike24 jetzt nicht auch noch um den Versand... Habe diese Woche für einige Euros was bestellt und noch gar nichts gehört. Sehr ungewöhnlich für bike24. Aufgrund der aktuellen Lage drücke ich aber noch ein Auge zu.


Irgendwie macht es dort tatsächlich keinen Spaß mehr, nach Teilen zu recherchieren. Da ist es bei bikecomponents und r2 angenehmer.
Gut sind dort bei bike24 bloß noch Preis und evtl die Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## Maigun (7. Januar 2022)

Support r2 beschde! 
Laufende Bestellung vom 30. Juli 2021, wo alles bis auf ein Teil geliefert ist, gestern Abend dieses Teil storniert, dafür aber 3 neue Wunschteile geäußert, wo Verfügbarkeit bei einem Teil Feb. 2022 vermerkt ist. Heute Morgen eine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen um den Differenzbetrag der dann noch offen war zu bezahlen. Vorhin die Versandbestätigung *aller* Teile erhalten🤩 , ich hätte ja gerne auch bis Feb. warten können aber so ist es perfekt. (Und besagtes Teil steht auf der Website immer noch auf Feb. 2022)

Edit:
Laufzeit inkl. Supportleistung Donnerstag 18:30 bis Samstag 12:15 da waren die Teile da! Wahnsinn dadurch hat r2 die volle sich Punktzahl eingeheimst und ich kann rüber zur User-Abstimmung


----------



## danimaniac (8. Januar 2022)

BC hat heute unter 24h geliefert. Wahnsinn ...

Ausserdem kam eine Lieferung von Planet X
Rechnungswert 74€ ca.
Von DHL klebt ein schlecht lesbarer Aufkleber extra drauf, irgendwas mit 49,xx aber ich kann keine Details erkennen. Ist auch nur ein Betrag.
Wer von euch kennt sich damit schon aus?
Einfuhrumdatzsteuer Eltern ja ca 15€, die sind klar.
Aber wofür sollen nochmals 35€ sein?

Schicken die eine Rechnung per Post?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (8. Januar 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> BC hat heute unter 24h geliefert. Wahnsinn ...
> 
> Ausserdem kam eine Lieferung von Planet X
> Rechnungswert 74€ ca.
> ...


Du hast das Paket schon? Dann sollte da nichts mehr nachkommen....


----------



## danimaniac (8. Januar 2022)

Hat der Bote vergessen zu kassieren?


----------



## der-gute (8. Januar 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> BC hat heute unter 24h geliefert. Wahnsinn ...
> 
> Ausserdem kam eine Lieferung von Planet X
> Rechnungswert 74€ ca.
> ...


Das is deren pauschale.
Wenn dhl alles selbst macht, is es teuer


----------



## Martin87LE (10. Januar 2022)

Wer hat aktuelle Erfahrungen bei probikeshop aus Frankreich ? Die Franzosen haben als einziges noch dt Swiss g1800 27,5 Gravel Räder . Die Bewertungen bei Google sind sehr durchwachsen.


----------



## Orby (10. Januar 2022)

Martin87LE schrieb:


> Wer hat aktuelle Erfahrungen bei probikeshop aus Frankreich ? Die Franzosen haben als einziges noch dt Swiss g1800 27,5 Gravel Räder . Die Bewertungen bei Google sind sehr durchwachsen.


Schon paar mal was bestellt. Laufzeit OK, auch Rückerstattung Gabel war kein Problem. 
Aktuell hängt halt eine Rückgabe, aber die ist vom 25. oder 26.Dezember. 

Ich hab keine Bedenken dort zu bestellen.


----------



## zhenn (10. Januar 2022)

Hab dort erst vor 2 Monaten einen LRS bestellt. Ca eine Woche später war das Paket schon da. Bezahlt mit Vorauskasse somit  2-3 Bankarbeitstage vor dem Versand einzurechnen. Ware und Verpackung tip top.


----------



## Orby (11. Januar 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Aktuell hängt halt eine Rückgabe, aber die ist vom 25. oder 26.Dezember.


@Martin87LE  heute morgen kam die Rückzahlung. Passt also auch.


----------



## Martin87LE (11. Januar 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> @Martin87LE  heute morgen kam die Rückzahlung. Passt also auch.


Danke! Hab nun dort bestellt. Parallel die Mäntel bei Bike 24


----------



## me72 (13. Januar 2022)

*RCZ:*
Freitag abend letzter Woche einen Selle San Marco Aspide bestellt, heute schon angekommen.  

Hatte mich eigentlich auf eine Lieferung irgendwann so zwischen März und Mai eingestellt...
Was mach ich denn jetzt mit dem Sattel? Hab ja noch nicht mal nen Rahmen bestellt, muss ich jetzt wohl mal angehen.  🥳


----------



## danimaniac (13. Januar 2022)

So gehen die besten Aufbaufäden los

Irgendein random Anbauteil, zu schade für die Restekiste sucht Rahmen zum adoptieren oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin87LE (18. Januar 2022)

Martin87LE schrieb:


> Danke! Hab nun dort bestellt. Parallel die Mäntel bei Bike 24


Die Laufräder von Probikeshop sind heute angekommen. Versandt hat sich dank DHL noch mal um 2 Tage verzögert gehabt. Bike 24 war natürlich nach einem Tag da 😊


----------



## saturno (18. Januar 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ein bekannter LKW Fahrer (selbstständig) hat sich gerade eine neue Volvo Zugmaschine mit Speziallackierung und Sattelauflieger im eigenen Design der Plane gekauft. Der Rubel rollt kann ich euch sagen.


ma dann, führerschein amchen bock kaufen und auf achse gehen.. wenn er so fürstlich kohle abzieht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Januar 2022)

Bike24: _Werktags bis 15:00 Uhr bestellt, am selben Tag verschickt. Versprochen!_

Montagvormittag ausschließlich lagernde Ware bestellt, bis jetzt (Mittwochvormittag) noch nicht versendet. Hätte den Kram eigentlich ganz gern bis morgen gehabt 

P. S.: Die neue Homepage ist für mich echt eine Zumutung. Da war selbst die alte besser.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (19. Januar 2022)

*Profile Racing aus USA hat nur 5 Tage* mit UPS Express gegbraucht. Und da war sogar noch Wochenende und die Umleitung an einen UPS Paketshop mit dabei, fast wäre es nur Mittwoch bis Freitag gewesen.
Natürlich keiner der großen Lieferanten, aber im Vergleich zu deutschen Lieferanten wollte ich mal zeigen, dass es Übersee auch schnell gehen kann.
Gekauft wurde Kurbel im BMX Style, Innenlager und Kettenblatt-Spider.


----------



## Maigun (19. Januar 2022)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bike24: _Werktags bis 15:00 Uhr bestellt, am selben Tag verschickt. Versprochen!_
> 
> Montagvormittag ausschließlich lagernde Ware bestellt, bis jetzt (Mittwochvormittag) noch nicht versendet. Hätte den Kram eigentlich ganz gern bis morgen gehabt
> 
> P. S.: Die neue Homepage ist für mich echt eine Zumutung. Da war selbst die alte besser.


Hmm  — Sonntag abends 21:32 Uhr auf Rechnung bestellt, gestern Mittag da gewesen. Liegt es an der Bezahlmethode?

„Zumutung” find ich zu drastisch formuliert, aber stimmt schon um Längen schlechter als die Alte und dabei hatte die schon Potenzial besser zu werden.

Ich spekuliere/schätze/vermute, hier hat irgend ein Marketing-Berater von Zukunftschancen gequasselt und behauptet dass Umsatzsteigerungen/Neukundengewinnung in Tablet oder/und Mobile Bereich vielversprechend möglich sei. Dementsprechend wurde optimiert bzw. verschlimmbessert. Ein weiterer Aspekt der hinter der Neugestaltung liegen könnte ist die weitere Automatisierung der internen Abläufe, wobei die Endkunden völlig vergessen wurden mitzunehmen.

Und da kommt jetzt mein „Kritikpunkt“ den ich gegenüber Bike24 auch schon geäußert hab aber kein Feedback erhalten. Vermutlich durch Automatisierung des Lagers/Versand wird seit geraumer Zeit kein Füllmaterial mehr in die Versandkartons gepackt. Scheppert also alles lose im Karton rum. Find ich bei Lenkergriffen/Schläuchen/Reifen … auch nicht weiter tragisch, sogar nachhaltig (die Kartons kamen fast immer unversehrt an, einmal nicht gab Rabatt, war okay für mich), aber wenn ich eine White Ind. Kurbel mit anderen „Highend“ Teilen so geliefert bekomme bin ich nicht gerade entzückt.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (19. Januar 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> mein „Kritikpunkt“ den ich gegenüber Bike24 auch schon geäußert hab aber kein Feedback erhalten. Vermutlich durch Automatisierung des Lagers/Versand wird seit geraumer Zeit kein Füllmaterial mehr in die Versandkartons gepackt. Scheppert also alles lose im Karton rum. Find ich bei Lenkergriffen/Schläuchen/Reifen … auch nicht weiter tragisch, sogar nachhaltig (die Kartons kamen fast immer unversehrt an, einmal nicht gab Rabatt, war okay für mich), aber wenn ich eine White Ind. Kurbel mit anderen „Highend“ Teilen so geliefert bekomme bin ich nicht gerade entzückt.


Kann ich so bestätigen. Leider. Da versucht jemand Geld zu sparen. Hatte ich aber auch schon bei BC mit nicht ausreichend oder kein Füllmaterial und so konnten Metallteile ungeschützt kuscheln. Gab damals Rabatt für Lackabplatzer.


----------



## Maigun (19. Januar 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> *Profile Racing aus USA hat nur 5 Tage* mit UPS Express gegbraucht. Und da war sogar noch Wochenende und die Umleitung an einen UPS Paketshop mit dabei, fast wäre es nur Mittwoch bis Freitag gewesen.


Hab Ich’s nicht gesagt die sind schnell


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Januar 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> Hmm  — Sonntag abends 21:32 Uhr auf Rechnung bestellt, gestern Mittag da gewesen. Liegt es an der Bezahlmethode?
> 
> „Zumutung” find ich zu drastisch formuliert, aber stimmt schon um Längen schlechter als die Alte und dabei hatte die schon Potenzial besser zu werden.


Habe die gleiche Zahlungsmethode genommen wie fast immer (Paypal). Ist jetzt eher ein Ausreißer, dass es mal so lange dauert.

Alles, was mit der Suche und den Filtern zu tun hat, finde ich dort mittlerweile schlimm. Vor allem, wenn man die HP nicht mit einem mobilen Endgerät verwendet. Und dass (auf dem Rechner) neue Tabs (und das gilt nur für Bike24) nicht im Hintergrund geöffnet werden, auch wenn es im Browser explizit so eingestellt ist 🤮


----------



## Terentius (19. Januar 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> Und da kommt jetzt mein „Kritikpunkt“ den ich gegenüber Bike24 auch schon geäußert hab aber kein Feedback erhalten. Vermutlich durch Automatisierung des Lagers/Versand wird seit geraumer Zeit kein Füllmaterial mehr in die Versandkartons gepackt. Scheppert also alles lose im Karton rum. Find ich bei Lenkergriffen/Schläuchen/Reifen … auch nicht weiter tragisch, sogar nachhaltig (die Kartons kamen fast immer unversehrt an, einmal nicht gab Rabatt, war okay für mich), aber wenn ich eine White Ind. Kurbel mit anderen „Highend“ Teilen so geliefert bekomme bin ich nicht gerade entzückt.


Bei meiner letzten Bestellung ist bei der Übergabe des Pakets die Schraube der Ahead Kralle durchs Treppenhaus geklimpert. Die Hälfte der Teile hatten geöffnete Plastikverpackungen, womit ich erstmal keine Probleme habe. Es flog aber alles Kreuz und quer durch den Karton beim Transport, der Karton war viel zu groß und das Füllmaterial viel zu wenig. 

Ich werde jetzt erst mal bike24 meiden und hoffe, dass meine Rücksendung nicht ewig braucht, um bearbeitet zu werden. Normalerweise kann ich Rücksendungen vermeiden, bei Schuhen aber schwierig und mit Größe 48-49 brauche ich im Ladengeschäft gar nicht erst schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maigun (19. Januar 2022)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Habe die gleiche Zahlungsmethode genommen wie fast immer (Paypal). Ist jetzt eher ein Ausreißer, dass es mal so lange dauert.
> 
> Alles, was mit der Suche und den Filtern zu tun hat, finde ich dort mittlerweile schlimm. Vor allem, wenn man die HP nicht mit einem mobilen Endgerät verwendet. Und dass (auf dem Rechner) neue Tabs (und das gilt nur für Bike24) nicht im Hintergrund geöffnet werden, auch wenn es im Browser explizit so eingestellt ist 🤮


Jap Filterfunktionen sind komplett unübersichtlich geworden und haben sich verschlechtert (3-4/10). Das Sucheingabe Feld springt wie wie wildgeworden hin und her und kann nur noch Uppercase darstellen (warum, was soll sowas bringen?). Markieren dortdrin per Doppelklick kann zur echten Herausforderung werden. Ergebnisse und weiteres herausfiltern ist auch unbefriedigend. Früher konnte man wenigstens noch Ergebnisse sortiert nach Name auflisten lassen, auch das wurde gestrichen. Das waren noch Zeiten als man 99 Produkte auf einer Seite anzeigen konnte. — Irgendwie kommt man damit zurecht, nur verbringt/vergeudet mehr Zeit um etwas zu finden/kaufen und das ist eigentlich zu meiner vorhin zuerst geäußerten Vermutung das Kontraproduktive, man verliert oder bindet damit keine Kunden/Neukunden.

3. Vermutung: Bike24 ist dem eigenen Wachstum im Moment nicht gewachsen.
1. Spekulationen: Es wird sich alles zum Guten wenden, für müssen nur die Geduld aufbringen. 😬


----------



## me72 (19. Januar 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> 1. Spekulationen: Es wird sich alles zum Guten wenden, für müssen nur die Geduld aufbringen.


Ja genau, in spätestens 4-5 Jahren gibts das nächste Redesign (damit man die Seite auch auf Smartwatches bedienen kann)...


----------



## danimaniac (19. Januar 2022)

Ich hab denen inzwischen 5 mal Verbesserungsvorschläge zu ihrer Seite geschickt aber weder Jobangebot noch irgendeine andere Antwort bekommen.
Allein dass man nicht eine bestimmte Konfiguration (zB Jacke in XL, Kurbel in 172,5mm Länge) auf der Merkliste speichern kann um dann genau die Verfügbarkeit zu checken... Ziemlich schlecht gemacht und Bike-Components kann das alles besser. Nur die Preise sind halt bei bike24 meistens viel besser und keine Versandkosten ab 100€, ganz ohne das Forum mit Fragen nach Rabattcodes zu belästigen


----------



## Stevie8 (19. Januar 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Ich hab denen inzwischen 5 mal Verbesserungsvorschläge zu ihrer Seite geschickt aber weder Jobangebot noch irgendeine andere Antwort bekommen.
> Allein dass man nicht eine bestimmte Konfiguration (zB Jacke in XL, Kurbel in 172,5mm Länge) auf der Merkliste speichern kann um dann genau die Verfügbarkeit zu checken... Ziemlich schlecht gemacht und Bike-Components kann das alles besser. Nur die Preise sind halt bei bike24 meistens viel besser und keine Versandkosten ab 100€, ganz ohne das Forum mit Fragen nach Rabattcodes zu belästigen


Ist halt die Frage der Wertigkeit. Ich bestelle (Aktuell zu) regelmäßig bei b24 und bc. Bc hat die bessere HP/App, aber die kleinere Auswahl. Bc hole ich mir One up Sachen, weils die nirgendwo sonst gibt, oder die letzte Gabel, da sie -15% war. Ansonsten eigentlich immer teurer. Somit aktuell b24 bei mir Favorit.


----------



## danimaniac (19. Januar 2022)

Dafür hat BC bislang jedem Preisvergleich zugestimmt. Innerhalb von 3h


----------



## heliusdh (19. Januar 2022)

Gestern bei BC und BD bestellt, beides heute angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maigun (19. Januar 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Dafür hat BC bislang jedem Preisvergleich zugestimmt. Innerhalb von 3h


 Den Preisvergleich abwarten war letzte Woche das Omen, dass ich in USA bestellt musste. 😬


----------



## styl0 (19. Januar 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ein bekannter LKW Fahrer (selbstständig) hat sich gerade eine neue Volvo Zugmaschine mit Speziallackierung und Sattelauflieger im eigenen Design der Plane gekauft. Der Rubel rollt kann ich euch sagen.


Hört sich eher nach "da kann jemand nicht mit Geld umgehen" an.

Viele Grüße von jemandem aus der Branche.

@topic:
Bei Rose bestellt. Sonntag Bestellung raus (Vorkasse), heute geliefert.


----------



## Cycliste17 (19. Januar 2022)

styl0 schrieb:


> Hört sich eher nach "da kann jemand nicht mit Geld umgehen" an.
> 
> Viele Grüße von jemandem aus der Branche.
> 
> ...


Ökonomisch vielleicht nicht sinnvoll, aber wenn man sich das leisten will. Jeder hat andere Prioritäten.
Habe auch schon Elektriker mit getunten VW-Bus gesehen. Bissel Hobby mit Job verbunden würde ich sagen. Andere investieren das Geld lieber in die Firma oder Geldanlagen, Immobilien, Beteiligungen. Der Werteverfall des Inventars ist leider groß. Für Sonderausstattung bekommt man nicht wirklich viel mehr.
Bekannter von mir fährt seine Sprinter bis nix mehr geht. Bloß nicht viel reinstecken und möglichst viel herausholen, das Zeug hält heute nicht mehr so lange.


----------



## aerx (20. Januar 2022)

Hi zusammen,
hab am 17.01.2002 (bei Sportokay.com eine Rock Shox Reveverb AXS bestellt, am 19.01.2022 angekommen 😄
Also 2 Tage Lieferzeit 😄👍


----------



## Maigun (20. Januar 2022)

And the Winner is 🥁 *MRC Trading*. Montag abends 18:25 meine Forke zur Post gebracht um neuen Schaft einpressen zu lassen Donnerstag mittag um 12:25  wieder bei mir _Zuhause_ angekommen. Laufzeit 30 Stunden  top.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. Januar 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> And the Winner is 🥁 *MRC Trading*. Montag abends 18:25 meine Forke zur Post gebracht um neuen Schaft einpressen zu lassen Donnerstag mittag um 12:25 von wieder bei mir angekommen. Laufzeit 30 Stunden  top.


Her mit dem Bild im deinem Aufbauthread! Meisterleistung von MRC und das zu Pandemiezeiten im Bikeboom


----------



## Maigun (20. Januar 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Her mit dem Bild im deinem Aufbauthread! Meisterleistung von MRC und das zu Pandemiezeiten im Bikeboom


Ich bin aber nicht Zuhause – bin auf Arbeit, heute Abend dann.


----------



## danimaniac (21. Januar 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> And the Winner is 🥁 *MRC Trading*. Montag abends 18:25 meine Forke zur Post gebracht um neuen Schaft einpressen zu lassen Donnerstag mittag um 12:25  wieder bei mir _Zuhause_ angekommen. Laufzeit 30 Stunden  top.


Was ist mit Dienstag und Mittwoch?


----------



## nightwolf (21. Januar 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Was ist mit Dienstag und Mittwoch?


Hat er durchgesoffen, zaehlen nicht 😁 🤣 

Ich mach heute Hardcore-Test. Vor 1/2 std. bike24 bestellt, sollte ja dann morgen in der Packstation sein. 
Nur Teile mit 'Versand heute bei Bestellung vor 15:00' 

Bloederweise eine Kleinigkeit vergessen. Naja, nach der Bestellung ist vor der naechsten 🙄


----------



## NukaCola (21. Januar 2022)

Sooo schnell waren die bei mir noch nie... egal was ich mache. 2-3 Tage sind's immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (21. Januar 2022)

das ist ja auch nicht das Versprechen von bike24.


			
				bike24 schrieb:
			
		

> *Werktags bis 15:00 Uhr bestellt, am selben Tag verschickt. Versprochen!*


Paketlaufzeiten bei den Dienstleistern sind da nicht berücksichtigt.
Klappt natürlich trotzdem oft genug.

Mich würde allerdings wirklich die Zeitspanne zwischen deinem Klick auf Bestellung und der Mail inkl. Trackinginformation interessieren.
Ab diesem Punkt ist auch bike24 nur noch Kunde und Zuschauer.


----------



## NukaCola (21. Januar 2022)

Schon klar. Aber auch am selben Tag wurde bei mir noch nie etwas verschickt. 
Letztens hat es sogar 3 Tage gedauert bis ich eine Sendungsnummer erhalten habe. Versprechen hin oder her


----------



## nightwolf (21. Januar 2022)

NukaKimi schrieb:


> Sooo schnell waren die bei mir noch nie... egal was ich mache. 2-3 Tage sind's immer.


Naja der Teufel steckt im Detail.
Es gibt Artikel, bei denen das extra dabei steht: Versand heute noch bei Bestellung vor 15 Uhr.
Bei anderen Artikeln, bei denen das *nicht nochmal extra* dabeisteht (sondern nur 'sofort lieferbar), gilt das ja gar nicht.
Du darfst halt wirklich nur solche Artikel ordern. 
Du hast schon Recht, wenn Du was anderes auch noch bestellst, ist dieses '15:00 Uhr Versprechen' hinfaellig. 
Das faellt einem auf den ersten Blick nicht unbedingt auf.


----------



## NukaCola (21. Januar 2022)

Muss gestehen, dass ich da gar nicht so penibel drauf achte. Die Lieferzeiten sind ja auch so top und ich war bisher immer zufrieden mit dem Laden.


----------



## nightwolf (21. Januar 2022)

NukaKimi schrieb:


> Muss gestehen, dass ich da gar nicht so penibel drauf achte.  (...)


Ging mir ganz genauso ☝️ 
Hab mich immer gewundert wieso das 'nie funktioniert' 😁


----------



## Dr_Ink (21. Januar 2022)

Mittwoch in der Mittagspause bei r2-bike bestellt und und heute 12 Uhr mit DHL zugestellt. Kannst Du nicht meckern.


----------



## DeluXer (21. Januar 2022)

Bei Garbaruk eine Kasette bestellt (Shipping in 20-30 days.) Ging am nächsten Tag in Versand.


----------



## NukaCola (21. Januar 2022)

Witzig, bei R2 habe ich Gestern um 14:30 Uhr bestellt und das Paket sollte später noch ankommen. Das ist mal fix !


----------



## Orby (21. Januar 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> BD Bestellung am 25.12 Versand am 27.12 und seit dem bei der Post.





Orby schrieb:


> Hab gestern mal BD eine Mail geschrieben, gerade kam die Rückantwort. Versuchen mal DHL an zu stoßen, leider ist mehr erst nach 14 Tagen möglich.
> 
> Gefällt mir wenn so schnell reagiert wird, auch wenn es nichts heißen muss, mag ich das subjektive Gefühl jemanden erreichen zu können.



So mein Paket ist wohl nicht mehr auffindbar. Von DHL bereits am Montag die Info bekommen auf meine Anfrage über die App, am Donnerstag schriftlich so einen Fragebogen, gleich online ausgefüllt.
BD wollte noch bis heute warten, die Nachforschung haben die am 12. beauftragt. Da ich sowieso noch was dazu wollte ist wohl eine neue Bestellung sinnvoll. 
Mal sehen wie lange das geht, ist mein erstes Paket was verschwindet, zum Glück nichts wichtiges und 60€. Natürlich ist jetzt aber der eine Artikel nicht lieferbar 😠

Bei Bike24 gestern um 22 Uhr bestellt, seit 11 Uhr abgeholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (22. Januar 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> das ist ja auch nicht das Versprechen von bike24.
> 
> Paketlaufzeiten bei den Dienstleistern sind da nicht berücksichtigt. (...) Ab diesem Punkt ist auch bike24 nur noch Kunde und Zuschauer.


Ja ... 🙄 Bike 24 hat puenktlich abgeschickt, jetzt hat DHL es liegenlassen ... Kommt erst am Montag ...


----------



## Catsoft (22. Januar 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> das ist ja auch nicht das Versprechen von bike24.
> 
> Paketlaufzeiten bei den Dienstleistern sind da nicht berücksichtigt.
> Klappt natürlich trotzdem oft genug.
> ...


Ich habe mir einen Helm bei Bike24 bestellt. Bestellung am 19. um 12:14 aufgegeben um 13:18 kam die Versandmeldung und am nächsten Vormittag so 10 Uhr hat Hermes geliefert.... Wie machen die das??? 

r2 hat bei mir (Hamburger Speckgürtel') übrigens auch solch kurze Laufzeiten. BD und BC dauern 1-2 Tage länger.


----------



## a.nienie (22. Januar 2022)

bei BC gestern bestellt, heute (samstag) kam die versandbenachrichtigung. aktuell stelle ich mich auf Zustellung am MO ein. kann man nicht meckern


----------



## silberwald (22. Januar 2022)

Bei Rose am Dienstag Abend was Sperriges bestellt. Versand gestern. So weit so (sehr) gut.

Heute im Verteilzentrum (500m um die Ecke) angekommen.
Leider hat es die Deutsche Heeres Logistik in das "Wir schmeißen nur den Zettel ein, obwohl der Empfänger zuhause ist" Auto eingeladen. Und ich war definitiv zuhause!


----------



## dinopfugs (23. Januar 2022)

Am Mittwoch bei Alltricks das angeblich letzten Force AXS XPLR  Schaltwerk bestellt. Gestern Mittag gekommen. Trotz vieler negativer Berichte was Stock angeht, kann ich nicht klagen.


----------



## fahrrad_floh (23. Januar 2022)

Für extra Spannung hab ich jetzt mal ein Experiment gestartet. Nicht nur hab ich sowohl bei Bike-Discount als auch bei Bike24 bestellt, aber vor allem kommt ein Paket per DPD, und das andere über DHL+Österreichische Post. Update gibts hoffentlich bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 210077 (23. Januar 2022)

Da muss man nicht gespannt sein. DHL 3 Tage, dann an der Tür. Dpd 5 Tage und du musst zum Shop weil der Fahrer garnicht klingelt.


----------



## Flo7 (23. Januar 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Da muss man nicht gespannt sein. DHL 3 Tage, dann an der Tür. Dpd 5 Tage und du musst zum Shop weil der Fahrer garnicht klingelt.



Vor weihnachten war DPD von DE nach Aut deutlich zuverlässiger (2 Tage) als DHL/ Post ( teilweise eine Woche)!
Aktuell läufts aber auch bei der Post wieder. 

Bin gespannt wie lange ein Express Paket bei CRC dauert, hab am Donnerstag bestellt und seit 21.1 ist es unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (23. Januar 2022)

Bei mir waren vor Weihnachten beide unzuverlässig was die Laufzeitbetrifft. Aber dhl/post kommt immer an DPD wird mit fast immer in irgendeinem windigen Shop abgegeben und wenn ich nicht ins Tracking schau bekomm ich es nicht mal mit weil ich keine Benachrichtigung an die Tür bekomme


----------



## Cycliste17 (23. Januar 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Bei mir waren vor Weihnachten beide unzuverlässig was die Laufzeitbetrifft. Aber dhl/post kommt immer an DPD wird mit fast immer in irgendeinem windigen Shop abgegeben und wenn ich nicht ins Tracking schau bekomm ich es nicht mal mit weil ich keine Benachrichtigung an die Tür bekomme


Falls Du mal einen DPD-Fahrer triffst, frage ihn mal wieviele Adressen er täglich im Weihnachtsgeschäft hat. 
Normaler Arbeitstag hier in meiner Stadt sind + - 150 Adressen. 
Klar ist es ärgerlich, man ist Zuhause und wartet. Umsonst. Ich schaue ins Tracking und sehe immer wo er ist. Wenn er fast bei mir ist, gehe ich hin und hole das Paket ab. Manchmal noch für die Nachbarn. Er ist mir sehr dankbar. 
Arme Leute, möchte mal wissen wie viele Kilometer die täglich laufen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (24. Januar 2022)

Hab letztens einen ehmaligen DPD Fahrer gesprochen. Hatte immer mega Stress beim Ausstellen, weil das Auslieferungsfenster für jeden Kunden am Anfang des Tages festgezurrt wird. Als ich fragte, ob sich das nicht anpasst, wenn er länger braucht, kam ein Nein. Er hat mega stress bei keinem Kunden zu viel Zeit zu vertrödeln. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass deshlab manchmal nicht mal geklingelt wird, sondern gleich abgestellt oder gleich mitgenommen zur Filiale, um die Zeitfenster einzuhalten. Er arbeitet jetzt für Amazon und da ist alles easy (bei uns aufm Dorf). Seine Route ist gut in 8h zu schaffen, meinte er. Dann ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass er sogar 5min zum Schnacken hatte und das kurz vor Weihnachten. Achja, Amazon bezahlt auch mehr Geld als DPD meinte er. Er ist nur Fahrer, muss also auch nicht sein Auto packen. Er holt das volle Auto morgens ab und stellt Nachmittags das leere Auto wieder ab. Bei DHL hatte ich mal in einer Doku gesehen, dass jeder Fahrer sein eigenes Auto packt. Keine Ahnung ob das noch so ist, war ein paar Jahre her die Doku (lief keiner mit Maske rum).


----------



## san_andreas (24. Januar 2022)

„Mein“ DHL-Fahrer hat mir vor Weihnachten erzählt, dass er täglich bis zu 100 Retouren zusätzlich zu bearbeiten hat, die ihm keiner bezahlt…


----------



## Colt__Seavers (24. Januar 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> „Mein“ DHL-Fahrer hat mir vor Weihnachten erzählt, dass er täglich bis zu 100 Retouren zusätzlich zu bearbeiten hat, die ihm keiner bezahlt…


das ist heftig! Mache ich mega selten. Denke ich auch immer nicht dran, dass man das ja eigentlich auch dem Boten an der Tür mitgeben könnte. Kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass das einige ausnutzen. Ich würde sowas abschaffen, da diese Mehrarbeit nicht planbar ist für den Fahrer.


----------



## san_andreas (24. Januar 2022)

Der Witz ist, dass das Retoure abgeben beim Fahrer ja von DHL offiziell angeboten wird…und dann nicht bezahlt !


----------



## travelgerd (24. Januar 2022)

NukaKimi schrieb:


> Sooo schnell waren die bei mir noch nie... egal was ich mache. 2-3 Tage sind's immer.


Du musst natürlich den Paketdienstleister dazurechnen. Diese Zeit kannst Bike24 nicht anlasten.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (24. Januar 2022)

Man darf bei dem Vergleich DPD und DHL ( in Ö = Post) nicht vergessen. Dpd ist ein sklaventreiber der nur scheinselbständige Subunternehmer hat. Eine Retoure für die Subunternehmer bringt Ihnen nichts weil sie diese nicht auf die Rechnung an DPD stellen dürfen. Wenn ich meinem Postboten eine Retoure mitgeben ist ihn das relativ egal weil er normaler Angestellter ist und was er heute nicht schafft macht er morgen. 
Ich nehme es keinem DPD Fahrer persönlich übel eine scheissdrauf Haltung zu haben bei deren Arbeitsbedingungen aber DPD als gesamtes ist für mich ein Grund wo anders zu bestellen. Vielleicht merken sie ja irgendwann, dass ihre Firmenpolitik auch der Kunde spürt und es dazu führt dass der Kunde (ich) andere Paketdienstleister die ihren "Mitarbeitern" die Zeit und Arbeitsbedingungen gewähren um ihren Job so zu machen wie er sich gehört. Wenn im Check Out DPD steht, ist es für mich jedenfalls meistens ein Grund wo anders zu bestellen. Ausser es ist ein Schnäppchen das seines gleichen sucht. Aber wegen €10 Ersparnis sicher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (24. Januar 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Vielleicht merken sie ja irgendwann, dass ihre Firmenpolitik auch der Kunde spürt


Das wissen sie seit Jahren. Da der Kunde aber am liebsten gar keine Versandkosten zahlen will, gibt's eben schlechten Service und schlechte Arbeitsbedingungen. Woher soll denn das Geld kommen? Die drucken doch nichts im Depot. 
Wie überall das Gleiche; ob Billigfleisch aus Massentierhaltung, Billig-Klamotten aus Kinderarbeit, usw. 
Solange der Kunde Spaß an seiner Schnäppchenjagd hat, bleibt alles wie es ist. 
Von einem Onlineshop weiß ich dass sie die besten Erfahrungen mit UPS hatten. Ist aber leider irgendwann zu teuer geworden. Jetzt haben sie einen günstigeren Versender und mehr Stress. Das ist der Kompromiss.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (24. Januar 2022)

Ich hab regelmäßig die Wahl ob gratis mit DPD oder €6 mit DHL. Bin mir grad nicht sicher welcher der grossen das ist aber ich wähle immer DHL und draufzahlen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (24. Januar 2022)

aber der Kunde trägt hier nicht die Alleinschuld! Die Verteilung der Gehälter bei den Mitarbeitern ist ausschlaggebend. Ich gehe start davon aus, dass Manager bei der Post nicht weniger als 100k€ bekommen.
Der Vorsitzende erhält jedenfalls knapp 10 Mio€.




Quelle


----------



## a.nienie (24. Januar 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> bei BC gestern bestellt, heute (samstag) kam die versandbenachrichtigung. aktuell stelle ich mich auf Zustellung am MO ein. kann man nicht meckern


und da ist das paket  


kingofthering schrieb:


> Ich hab regelmäßig die Wahl ob gratis mit DPD oder €6 mit DHL. Bin mir grad nicht sicher welcher der grossen das ist aber ich wähle immer DHL und draufzahlen.


mache ich mittlerweile auch so.

mit dpd & gls habe ich in die firma etwas mehr zu tun, das ist alles verdammt eng getacktet.


----------



## Terentius (24. Januar 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Ich hab regelmäßig die Wahl ob gratis mit DPD oder €6 mit DHL. Bin mir grad nicht sicher welcher der grossen das ist aber ich wähle immer DHL und draufzahlen.


Das war bisher bei Bike Discount der Fall, aber das haben sie seit dem 03.01. 22 geändert, ab 99€ für beide Versandkostenfrei. Aufgrund der Zuverlässigkeit habe ich auch lieber ein paar Euro bezahlt für eine zuverlässige Zustellung. 

Generell fände ich es besser 10 € für den Versand zu bezahlen und dafür auch eine zuverlässige Lieferung zu guten Arbeitsbedingungen zu bekommen. Dann überlegt man es sich halt, ob man jetzt die Kette wirklich einzeln bestellt oder lieber doch noch etwas wartet. Daneben sollte man auch mal etwas gegen die Kartonflut unternehmen und wiederverwendbare Verpackungen verwenden. Dabei entsteht so viel Abfall und ich muss jedes Mal die Kartons klein machen passend für die Tonne.


----------



## luftschaukel (24. Januar 2022)

10€ gut und schön, aber wie viel davon bleiben beim Versender und wie viel geht an den Paketdienstleister? 😉


----------



## danimaniac (24. Januar 2022)

dann machste halt immer schön VSK frei, gibst dir Mühe den Paketboten in live zu treffen und gibst ordetnlich Trinkgeld. Lohnt sich ja auch für dich, wenn es da einen regelmäßigen Fahrer gibt. Den Unterschied wird man bald merken. 

Naja, oder weniger bestellen.  :-D


----------



## nightwolf (24. Januar 2022)

Mal was anderes 😁 
Kennt sich jemand mit der neuen Packstation App aus? Gibt ja ab Maerz keine Mail-Benachrichtigung mehr und dann gehts nur noch mit dieser App.
Ich habe die Pakete bisher immer voll manuell abgeholt: Kundennummer und Abholcode einfach eingetippt.
Das ist fuer mich das einfachste: Die Kundennummer hab ich auswendig gelernt und den Code kann ich mir ebenfalls merken. 
Es ist kein Rumkaspern mit Kundenkarte oder Smartphone oder was auch immer notwendig.
Ich brauche nur das Hirn und die Finger. Alles festgewachsen <und sogar vorhanden, insbesondere bei ersterem ja nicht selbstverstaendlich 🤣 >, kann man nicht daheim vergessen.
Wird das dann auch noch moeglich sein?


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Januar 2022)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Mal was anderes 😁
> Kennt sich jemand mit der neuen Packstation App aus? Gibt ja ab Maerz keine Mail-Benachrichtigung mehr und dann gehts nur noch mit dieser App.
> Ich habe die Pakete bisher immer voll manuell abgeholt: Kundennummer und Abholcode einfach eingetippt.
> Das ist fuer mich das einfachste: Die Kundennummer hab ich auswendig gelernt und den Code kann ich mir ebenfalls merken.
> ...


Nein, das ist nicht mehr möglich. Über den App-Zwang ärgere ich mich auch (1. wegen der Tatsache an sich, 2. weil bei Bedarf auch einfach jemand anderes meine Pakete abholen konnte und 3. weil ich nichts mit zur Packstation nehmen musste). Als Bestandskunde konnte ich ihn aber noch bis zu diesem Monat hinauszögern.
Die Abholung von Paketen ist nur noch per QR-Code möglich, der in der App alle n Sekunden neu generiert wird.

Das Einlegen von Sendungen wurde jetzt auch noch umständlicher gemacht, indem ein weiterer Code eingescannt werden muss (was bei mir letztens nicht geklappt hat - genau wie das alternative manuelle Eingeben) 🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Ink (24. Januar 2022)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Mal was anderes 😁
> Kennt sich jemand mit der neuen Packstation App aus? Gibt ja ab Maerz keine Mail-Benachrichtigung mehr und dann gehts nur noch mit dieser App.
> Ich habe die Pakete bisher immer voll manuell abgeholt: Kundennummer und Abholcode einfach eingetippt.
> Das ist fuer mich das einfachste: Die Kundennummer hab ich auswendig gelernt und den Code kann ich mir ebenfalls merken.
> ...


Ärgert mich auch ungemein und umso mehr, wenn ich dann so wie letztens ohne Telefon vor der Packstation stehe, weil ich dann merke, dass das Ding zu Hause auf dem Tisch liegt. 🤬
Mittlerweile habe ich mich wohl oder übel damit abgefunden. Meine Rezension im Playstore wurde auch mehr oder weniger links liegen gelassen. Wird wohl auch nichts mehr passieren.

Edit:
Aber gut zu wissen, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, dem der obligatorische App-Zwang für alles und jedes unangenehm aufstößt.


----------



## Cycliste17 (24. Januar 2022)

Terentius schrieb:


> ob man jetzt die Kette wirklich einzeln bestellt oder lieber doch noch etwas wartet.


Sowas tut man nur in absoluten Notfällen. Alles einzeln schicken lassen ist nicht nur unnötige Arbeit für alle Beteiligten, sondern fast immer sinnfrei. 
Irgendeinen weissen Zettel finde ich immer und schreibe alle benötigten Teile auf. Wenn's genug sind bestelle ich im Shop. Manchmal fliegt auch etwas wieder von der Liste. Auf jeden Fall wird nichts vergessen.
Zurück geht eigentlich nur kaputte Ware. 
Einige Teile werden gleich verwendet, der Rest kommt in den Schrank. Wird ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## danimaniac (24. Januar 2022)

bei bike24 schmeiß ich alle Sachen auf die Wunschliste, alles was bißchen konkreter wird kommt direkt in den Warenkorb, weil Merkliste ja keine Größen und Mengen kennt (das kann bc besser). Bleibt teilweise monatelang da drin, ändert sich nochmal, fliegt nochmal raus, und irgendwann, wenn etwas davon dringend benötigt wird klick ich halt bestellen.

Die weißen Zettel verliere ich immer


----------



## Cycliste17 (24. Januar 2022)

Ordnung ist die halbe Leben! Zitat meiner Eltern.  🤭


----------



## nightwolf (24. Januar 2022)

@lupus_bhg  und @Dr_Ink - OK Danke, dann sind wir zumindest schon mal zu dritt.
Ich habe genau das auch schon gerne so gehandhabt: Meine Nummer und meinen Code weitergereicht, dann konnte jemand anderes das Paket an meiner statt abholen.
Gerade akut habe ich den Fall (war hier ein, zwei Seiten zurueck) dass ich am Freitag bike24 bestellt habe, mit Sofort-Versand. Das Paket ist auch am Freitag Abend rausgegangen, aber DHL hat die Lieferung liegen lassen und erst heute zugestellt statt Samstag. *Heute* bin ich aber nicht mehr daheim sondern wieder im Arbeits-Exil. *Noch *kann Frau oder Tochter das Paket abholen. Erschwerend kommt noch hinzu, dass ich das Paket auch nicht mehr umleiten konnte - *obwohl* es erstmal einen Tag liegengeblieben ist.
Dann haette es neue Optionen gegeben: Postfiliale (ist viel naeher und von zu Hause aus zu Fuss machbar), oder ich lasse stattdessen in die Firma liefern.
Ja OK ich werde also auch noch an DHL schreiben muessen 🙄



> Ich moechte gerne die alte Methode mit dem Abholcode beibehalten.
> Die smartphonebasierte Methode ist fuer mich ein Rueckschritt.
> Nach der alten Methode war es moeglich, die Paketsendung mit Kundennummer (habe ich auswendig gelernt) und Abholcode (kann ich mir merken) ohne weiteres 'Kasperletheater' abzuholen.
> Mit der neuen Methode brauche ich das Smartphone. Das kann ich daheim vergessen, es kann kaputt gehen, es kann der Akku leer werden. Eine neue zusaetzliche Fehlerquelle.
> ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> bei bike24 schmeiß ich alle Sachen auf die Wunschliste, alles was bißchen konkreter wird kommt direkt in den Warenkorb, weil Merkliste ja keine Größen und Mengen kennt (das kann bc besser). Bleibt teilweise monatelang da drin, ändert sich nochmal, fliegt nochmal raus, und irgendwann, wenn etwas davon dringend benötigt wird klick ich halt bestellen.
> 
> Die weißen Zettel verliere ich immer


Genauso hat Bike24 seine Marktforschung aufgebaut. Beinahe hättest du es auch erkannt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Ink (24. Januar 2022)

@nightwolf
Theoretisch sollte man ja die App mit denselben Zugangsdaten auch auf einem zweiten Mobiltelefon installieren können. So könnte zumindest eine zweite Person die Pakete aus der Packstation entnehmen.

Ich hatte jedoch auch schon das Problem, dass ich vor der Packstation stand und kein Netz hatte. Da der QR Code alle 120 Sekunden neu generiert wird und das Scannen aufgrund der bescheidenen Scannerfunktion nicht funktionierte und eben dieser Code dann abgelaufen war, war es mir nicht möglich einen neuen zu generieren. Schönen Dank, geh ich halt wieder nach Hause.


----------



## nightwolf (24. Januar 2022)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> @nightwolf
> Theoretisch sollte man ja die App mit denselben Zugangsdaten auch auf einem zweiten Mobiltelefon installieren können. So könnte zumindest eine zweite Person die Pakete aus der Packstation entnehmen.


Ja das sollte moeglich sein, nur dann muesste die App auch mehrere Accounts 'koennen' und ich vermute das kann sie nicht. Denn meine Tochter (z. B.) braucht ja neben meinem auch noch ihren eigenen Account.
Ausser natuerlich, man loescht in der Familie alle Accounts bis auf einen und jedeR bestellt dann mit *dieser* Postnummer ...


Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Ich hatte jedoch auch schon das Problem, dass ich vor der Packstation stand und kein Netz hatte. Da der QR Code alle 120 Sekunden neu generiert wird und das Scannen aufgrund der bescheidenen Scannerfunktion nicht funktionierte und eben dieser Code dann abgelaufen war, war es mir nicht möglich einen neuen zu generieren. Schönen Dank, geh ich halt wieder nach Hause.


Ja genau das wird erst mindestens hundert mal am Tag (mit der Folge Retournierung und Mehraufwand) passieren muessen, bevor die Hirnis ueber irgendwas nachdenken werden 😡 - und wenn es nur das ist, dass sie alle Packstationen mit WLAN ausstatten muessen!

So, hier noch die _leider fast zu erwartende_ Antwort ... Sicherheits-Blabla ...


> Guten Tag @nightwolf,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr_Ink (24. Januar 2022)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja das sollte moeglich sein, nur dann muesste die App auch mehrere Accounts 'koennen' und ich vermute das kann sie nicht. Denn meine Tochter (z. B.) braucht ja neben meinem auch noch ihren eigenen Account.


Du hast Recht, ich hatte in dem Moment gar nicht bedacht, dass deine Tochter natürlich auch einen eigenen Account besitzen könnte.
Mehrfachaccounts kann die App nicht, man muss sich erst mit dem einen Account abmelden und dann mit dem anderen abmelden.


nightwolf schrieb:


> Ausser natuerlich, man loescht in der Familie alle Accounts bis auf einen und jedeR bestellt dann mit *dieser* Postnummer ...


Das wird wohl auch nicht funktionieren, siehe die Antwort von DHL.

Welchen Namen nimmt man dann, denn es stimmen ja dann ggf. die Namen des Bestellers und der auf den die Packstation registriert ist nicht zusammen? Und da dann ein anderer Name an der PS registriert ist als auf dem Paket als Empfänger angegeben, geht das Paket spätestens dann an den Absender zurück.


----------



## nightwolf (24. Januar 2022)

Ja gut, dann muss natuerlich immer derselbe Empfaengername verwendet werden, das ist klar  😁
Der Empfaengername fuer den Postweg muss ja nicht der gleiche sein wie der Bestellername beim Lieferanten. Ich habe oft auch schon Sammelbestellungen an andere Leute in der Nachbarschaft adressiert (die halt mitbestellt hatten) und die dann zum erwarteten Eintreffzeitpunkt zu Hause waren (und ich eben nicht).

Hmm, ja, also das wird dann echt doof irgendwie ...


----------



## Cycliste17 (24. Januar 2022)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Genauso hat Bike24 seine Marktforschung aufgebaut. Beinahe hättest du es auch erkannt....


Die Frage ist; welche Nachteile hat das jetzt für mich?  Ob ich eine Wunschliste online habe oder Bestellung eingebe, macht nur einen zeitlichen Unterschied. Sie wissen dann nur etwas früher was mich interessiert und was ich kaufe. 
Kann aber auch Vorteile haben. Der Einkauf weiß was die Kunden wollen und bestellt dann entsprechend. Für mich als Kunde bedeutet das: lieferbar!


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Januar 2022)

Hauptsache man bekommt für jeden Furz 'ne E-Mail


----------



## travelgerd (24. Januar 2022)

Sei doch froh. Manche Leute werden nach einem halben Tag vermeindlicher Pause nervös und starten wilde Telefonanfragen. Ist doch Quatsch.


----------



## der-gute (24. Januar 2022)

Ey, lass Olli da raus 😡


----------



## Rad-ab (24. Januar 2022)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nicht mehr möglich. Über den App-Zwang ärgere ich mich auch (1. wegen der Tatsache an sich, 2. weil bei Bedarf auch einfach jemand anderes meine Pakete abholen konnte und 3. weil ich nichts mit zur Packstation nehmen musste). Als Bestandskunde konnte ich ihn aber noch bis zu diesem Monat hinauszögern.
> Die Abholung von Paketen ist nur noch per QR-Code möglich, der in der App alle n Sekunden neu generiert wird.
> 
> Das Einlegen von Sendungen wurde jetzt auch noch umständlicher gemacht, indem ein weiterer Code eingescannt werden muss (was bei mir letztens nicht geklappt hat - genau wie das alternative manuelle Eingeben) 🙈


Diesen App Zwang find ich auch nervig.
Live Hack aus unserem Leben, da ich auch öfter meine Frau zur Packstation schicke, da sie eh dran vorbei kommt:
Sie ruft kurz an und ich schick ihr nen Screenshot des QR-Codes per Messanger.
Zweiter Tipp: Wenn der Scanner meint wegen tiefer Sonne oder sonstiger Unpässlichkeit zu streiken:
Auch beim QR Code gibt es eine Zeichenabfolge drunter die man stattdessen manuell eingeben darf...


----------



## Raumfahrer (25. Januar 2022)

Ich warte derzeit bei r2 auf Sapim Race Speichen in einer bestimmten Länge. Auf der Seite von denen stand und steht dazu etwas von 1 bis 3 Werktagen Lieferzeit. Inzwischen ist es schon eine Woche her....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orbea-OIZ (25. Januar 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ein bekannter LKW Fahrer (selbstständig) hat sich gerade eine neue Volvo Zugmaschine mit Speziallackierung und Sattelauflieger im eigenen Design der Plane gekauft. Der Rubel rollt kann ich euch sagen.


Hat er dir auch gesagt, dass die Preise für die Unternehmer richtig im Arsch sind? Viele lassen ihre LKWs stehen, weil die gestiegenen Diesel und Unterhaltskosten nicht umgesetzt werden können


----------



## Orbea-OIZ (25. Januar 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Kann ich so bestätigen. Leider. Da versucht jemand Geld zu sparen. Hatte ich aber auch schon bei BC mit nicht ausreichend oder kein Füllmaterial und so konnten Metallteile ungeschützt kuscheln. Gab damals Rabatt für Lackabplatzer.


Das nennt sich Müllvermeidung


----------



## Colt__Seavers (25. Januar 2022)

Orbea-OIZ" data-source="post: 17893903"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Orbea-OIZ schrieb:


> Hat er dir auch gesagt, dass die Preise für die Unternehmer richtig im Arsch sind? Viele lassen ihre LKWs stehen, weil die gestiegenen Diesel und Unterhaltskosten nicht umgesetzt werden können


nein hat er nicht. War auch noch im alten Jahr. Die Dieselpreise sind wirklich unnormal gestiegen. Letztes Jahr noch für ca. 85€ den Tank voll gemacht und gestern gerade für 105€. Das sind fast 24% Steigerung. Und als ich das letzte Mal auf meinen Gehaltszettel geguckt habe, verdiene ich noch das gleiche wie im alten Jahr. Bei Strom und Gas das Gleiche. Alle lagern ihr Mehrkosten auf den Verbraucher um.
Wenn ich heute eine Garage aus Holz bauen lassen will, bezahle ich garantiert 50% mehr als noch vor Corona, da legen die Unternehmer alles auf den Kunden um. Und genauso wird es mein Kumpel auch machen. Wenn sein Kunde möchte dass er für ihn die Ware von A nach B fährt, dann muss er nun mehr dafür in die Hand nehmen. Dass der Kunde sich das aber nicht aus den Rippen schneiden kann ist klar. Er let es wieder auf seine Kunden um (wir) und wir kaufen dann das Produkt für mehr Geld als zuvor. Und wer hilft uns die Mehrkosten zu wuppen?
Orbea-OIZ" data-source="post: 17893909"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Orbea-OIZ schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Müllvermeidung


Teilweise richtig. Wobei Müll nicht gleich Müll ist. Ich bin auch für kompostierbare oder wenigstens recycelfähige Materialien. Ich für meinen Teil nehme das Papier raus, breite es wieder glatt aus, falte es und packe es für eigene Pakete weg oder die Kids bekommen es zum Malen.
Wenn durch fehlende Füllstoffe Schäden entstehen und Ware retourniert werden muss und obendrein noch eine Ersatzlieferung rausgehen muss, kann das auch nicht im Sinne der Umwelt sein.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (25. Januar 2022)

Bike24 dieses Jahr das erste Mal mit Papierklebeband (👍) und weiterhin ohne Füllmaterial. Dann doch eher dem Inhalt entsprechende Verpackungsgröße, um das Umherfliegen der Teile im Inneren einzudämmen. Wäre hier sogar sehr einfach gewesen, da das Paket bereits die vorgefertigten Faltpositionen zum Verkleinern mitbringt.

Dafür aber wie immer fix.
Bestellt 23.01. 22:41
Versand 24.01. 04:51 (6h)
Angekommen 25.01. 14:00 (39h)


----------



## Cycliste17 (25. Januar 2022)

Orbea-OIZ" data-source="post: 17893903"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Orbea-OIZ schrieb:


> Hat er dir auch gesagt, dass die Preise für die Unternehmer richtig im Arsch sind? Viele lassen ihre LKWs stehen, weil die gestiegenen Diesel und Unterhaltskosten nicht umgesetzt werden können


Die sind vorher auch schon im Keller gewesen. Je nachdem für wen man Ware durch die Landschaft fährt, man bekommt nicht mehr wirklich viel Geld dafür. 
Als deutscher Spediteur hast Du es sowieso schwer. Der Standort ist zu teuer, und zuviel Konkurrenz auf dem Markt. Vor allem billige aus den EU-Nachbarländern. 
Die Leute, die ich so kenne fahren Leasing oder gebrauchte Fahrzeuge bis es keinen TÜV mehr gibt. Auftraggeber, wo man noch gut dran verdient sind hart umkämpft. Alles in allem leider eine gnadenlose Branche geworden. Wenn ich höre was Einige bieten, frage ich mich ob sich das überhaupt rechnet. Leider findet sich immer wieder einer, der dafür fährt. 
Es gab mal Zeiten, da waren Leute gerne Fernfahrer. Heute, auch durch GPS, musst Du immer schnell sein. Meistens ist es viel Arbeit für wenig Geld.


----------



## BigJohn (25. Januar 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Bike24 dieses Jahr das erste Mal mit Papierklebeband (👍)


Nur oben, unten ist das normale


----------



## Trittmeinsohn (25. Januar 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Bike24 dieses Jahr das erste Mal mit Papierklebeband (👍) und weiterhin ohne Füllmaterial.


Wahrscheinlich ist der letzte Übersee-Container Füllmaterial bei Rose angekommen. Die letzten beiden Pakete von Rose waren bis zum Anschlag mit zukünftigem Papiermüll gefüllt.


----------



## Humankapital (27. Januar 2022)

Besser ist's schon mit ordentlich Füllmaterial (Papier) so dass sich nichts gegeneinander bewegen kann.
Eben kam ein Paket mit Teilen von BD. Völlig eingedellt und mit diversen größeren Löchern (eingedrückt).
Ohne ordentlich Füllmaterial wäre da mit Sicherheit die Hälfte des Inhalts beschädigt und/oder ausgelaufen gewesen.
Da fülle ich lieber meinen Vorrat an Kaminanzünder-Papier auf, als beschädigte Ware wieder zurücksenden zu müssen.
Frage mich echt, was mit den Paketen da unterwegs so getrieben wird....


----------



## Cycliste17 (27. Januar 2022)

Humankapital schrieb:


> Besser ist's schon mit ordentlich Füllmaterial (Papier) so dass sich nichts gegeneinander bewegen kann.
> Eben kam ein Paket mit Teilen von BD. Völlig eingedellt und mit diversen größeren Löchern (eingedrückt).
> Ohne ordentlich Füllmaterial wäre da mit Sicherheit die Hälfte des Inhalts beschädigt
> Frage mich echt, was mit den Paketen da unterwegs so getrieben wird....


Unterwegs eher weniger. Oft von den "Profis" aus dem Lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogward (27. Januar 2022)

Am 23.01. bei Wiggle bestellt und heute mit GLS angekommen.

Besser geht's nicht 🙂


----------



## travelgerd (27. Januar 2022)

SportOkay.com
Am 24.01. 12:27 bestellt
Heute mittags mit DHL angekommen. 
Aus Austria kommend, bin zufrieden.


----------



## Flo7 (28. Januar 2022)

Vogward schrieb:


> Am 23.01. bei Wiggle bestellt und heute mit GLS angekommen.
> 
> Besser geht's nicht 🙂



Meine Express Bestellung vom 20.1 bei CRC ist noch immer nicht bei mir eingetroffen...


----------



## Orby (28. Januar 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> So mein Paket ist wohl nicht mehr auffindbar. Von DHL bereits am Montag die Info bekommen auf meine Anfrage über die App, am Donnerstag schriftlich so einen Fragebogen, gleich online ausgefüllt.
> BD wollte noch bis heute warten, die Nachforschung haben die am 12. beauftragt. Da ich sowieso noch was dazu wollte ist wohl eine neue Bestellung sinnvoll.
> Mal sehen wie lange das geht, ist mein erstes Paket was verschwindet, zum Glück nichts wichtiges und 60€.


Heute kam von BD die Rücküberweisung mit PayPal. Davor heute die Info mit DHL hat sich gemeldet und ist nicht auffindbar. 

Dafür habe ich am Donnerstag meinem DHL Boten die 3 Pakete am Auto gleich abgenommen und einen 5€ in die Hand gedrückt. Hatte schon am Tag davor ein Paket geliefert. 
BC war super schnell, Dienstag 11:46 bestellt und Mittwoch da. Um die gleiche Uhrzeit am Dienstag bei BD, Bike24 und Amazon bestellt, die haben am Donnerstag dann geliefert.

Gefühlt werden aktuell Tagespreise aufgerufen bei den Versendern. Mein Helm war bei BC am Dienstag bei 189€, heute gibt es keinen XL mehr und das gleiche Design kosten 149€ in den anderen Größen. 
BD hat plötzlich den schwarzen Helm den ich bei Bike24 bestellt habe lagernd und für den gleichen Preis. Am Dienstag nicht verfügbar in meiner Größe bei BD. Dafür gab es bei Bike24 wieder nur die BBB Kettenzange wo ich wollte. 

Bin ja wirklich kein Freund von X-Paketen und Rücksendungen, lässt sich selten nicht vermeiden, aber aktuell musst kaufen was es gibt und Preis besser ignorieren habe ich das Gefühl.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (29. Januar 2022)

Bike24
Donnerstagabend bestellt, 1h später versendet und heute Mittag angekommen.
Dieses Mal sogar wieder mit Papierfüllmaterial. Vielleicht war es ja einfach nicht mehr auf Lager und Nachschub dauerte so lange.


----------



## mxirr (31. Januar 2022)

Muss auch ein Lob für Bike24 aussprechen alle Bestellungen seit 12/2021 kamen in kürzester Zeit bei mir an. Meine neue Federgabel stellte einen Rekord auf: 

Bestellt: Freitag  28.01.2022 19:28 Uhr
Verpackt: Freitag 28.01.2022 21:48 Uhr
Von DHL abgeholt: Samstag 29.01.2022 13:39 Uhr
Zugestellt: Montag 31.01.2021 11:30 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (31. Januar 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Meine Express Bestellung vom 20.1 bei CRC ist noch immer nicht bei mir eingetroffen...



Ist heute angekommen.


----------



## fahrrad_floh (31. Januar 2022)

grosser_radler schrieb:


> Für extra Spannung hab ich jetzt mal ein Experiment gestartet. Nicht nur hab ich sowohl bei Bike-Discount als auch bei Bike24 bestellt, aber vor allem kommt ein Paket per DPD, und das andere über DHL+Österreichische Post. Update gibts hoffentlich bald





kingofthering schrieb:


> Da muss man nicht gespannt sein. DHL 3 Tage, dann an der Tür. Dpd 5 Tage und du musst zum Shop weil der Fahrer garnicht klingelt.


Nun zum Ergebnis meiner höchst wissenschaftlichen Studie 🥴

Beide Bestellungen hab ich am 23.01 um 18 Uhr abgeschickt, und beide wurden am 25.01 um 18 Uhr als "versendet" gemeldet. Ist natürlich in beiden Fällen keine Rekordzeit, aber ich hab auch nicht drauf geachtet dass die Produkte sofort lieferbar sind, insofern absolut in Ordnung.

Bike24 per DHL/Post war 2 Tage später bei mir, schnell wie gewohnt.
BD mit DPD kam heute an, hat also 3x so lang gebraucht wie die Post, was schon deutlich schlimmer ist als meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit DPD.

Aber immerhin musste ich DPD nicht aus irgendeinem Shop abholen, das abstellen am gewünschten Ort hat bei beiden super funktioniert. Zum Glück, sonst hätten sie das hinterlegte trinkgeld nicht gefunden 😅


----------



## dinopfugs (2. Februar 2022)

Gestern morgen was bei Bike24 auf Rechnung bestellt, Status seit dem auf "Neu" - kennt das wer?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (2. Februar 2022)

bei fahrrad.de Joes 1l Dichtmilch am WE bestellt, Dienstag geliefert. War unzureichend verpackt, der Deckel hat nen Riss bekommen, und auch die Folie zwischen Deckel & Flasche war kaputt. Folglich ist etwas Dichtmilch ausgelaufen und hat rumgesaut. Ärgerlich aber hab jetzt einfach nen Limo Deckel draufgeschraubt, das umschicken ist mir zu aufwendig ...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Februar 2022)

grosser_radler schrieb:


> das abstellen am gewünschten Ort hat bei beiden super funktioniert. Zum Glück, sonst hätten sie das hinterlegte trinkgeld nicht gefunden 😅



Ah ja, operante Konditionierung durch Belohnung, wie beim Hund 😂



Zum Thema: CRC hat innerhalb weniger Tage geliefert, also jetzt deutlich besser als kurz nach dem Brexit.


----------



## fahrrad_floh (2. Februar 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Ah ja, operante Konditionierung durch Belohnung, wie beim Hund 😂
> 
> 
> 
> Zum Thema: CRC hat innerhalb weniger Tage geliefert, also jetzt deutlich besser als kurz nach dem Brexit.


Genau, wenn ich schon keinen Hund und kein Kind hab dann will ich wenigstens die Zusteller erziehen 😂

Zusätzlicher Bonus ist dass nicht wieder irgendein Gauner das hinterlegte Trinkgeld mitgehen lässt bevor der Zusteller da war 🤬


----------



## Orby (2. Februar 2022)

Heute meine Brexit Überraschung erlebt. 
Vor ca. 2 Wochen Decals bei Invisiframe bestellt für ca. 24€ mit Porto. 
Heute Post 3,36€ Zoll und 6€ Bearbeitungsgebühr. 

Noch ein Lob an BC mit meiner Rücksendung. Niemand erstatt so schnell wie BC die Beträge zurück. Top.


----------



## robzo (4. Februar 2022)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Mal was anderes 😁
> Kennt sich jemand mit der neuen Packstation App aus? Gibt ja ab Maerz keine Mail-Benachrichtigung mehr und dann gehts nur noch mit dieser App.
> Ich habe die Pakete bisher immer voll manuell abgeholt: Kundennummer und Abholcode einfach eingetippt.
> Das ist fuer mich das einfachste: Die Kundennummer hab ich auswendig gelernt und den Code kann ich mir ebenfalls merken.
> ...


Das mit der App gilt aber aktuell nur für Kunden, die eine Lieferung an eine Packstation "geordert" haben.
Für alle "normale" Kunden wird nach Hause geliefert und, wenn so im Kundenkonto hinterlegt, per E-Mail benachrichtigt, dass das Paket kommt.
Wenn die Zustellung nicht klappt, gibt es eine Mail mit Barcode usw. um das Paket ggfs. in einer Filiale oder Packstation (mit Scanner) abzuholen.
Dies scheint zu gelten, bis es evtl. nur noch die App-basierten Packstationen gibt.

Oder habe ich da etwas übersehen/überlesen?


----------



## Raumfahrer (4. Februar 2022)

Ich bekomme immer noch eine Mail, zusätzlich zu der Benachrichtigung in der DHL App. 
Unter "Daten" ist die mailadresse in der DHL App eingetragen, zusätzlich zur Mobilfunk Nummer. 
Früher gab es noch diese Karte für die Packstation, die ist mittlerweile nicht mehr nötig. 
Das funktioniert jetzt über den QR Code auf dem Bildschirm vom Smartphone.


----------



## robzo (4. Februar 2022)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Ich bekomme immer noch eine Mail, zusätzlich zu der Benachrichtigung in der DHL App.
> Unter "Daten" ist die mailadresse in der DHL App eingetragen, zusätzlich zur Mobilfunk Nummer.
> Früher gab es noch diese Karte für die Packstation, die ist mittlerweile nicht mehr nötig.
> Das funktioniert jetzt über den QR Code auf dem Bildschirm vom Smartphone.


Braucht man als nicht angemeldeter Packstation-Kunde die App, wenn ein nicht zugestelltes Paket in einer Packstation (statt Filiale) deponiert wird?
Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Es sei denn, es gäbe nur noch die App-Packstationen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (4. Februar 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> Braucht man als nicht angemeldeter Packstation-Kunde die App, wenn ein nicht zugestelltes Paket in einer Packstation (statt Filiale) deponiert wird?
> Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
> Es sei denn, es gäbe nur noch die App-Packstationen.


Wenn du dort nicht angemeldet bist, dann wirft der Zusteller eine Karte in deinen Briefkasten. Und mit dieser kannst du dann das Paket aus der Packstation holen.

Wobei mich die Vorteile der App inzwischen überzeugt haben.


----------



## nightwolf (5. Februar 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> Das mit der App gilt aber aktuell nur für Kunden, die eine Lieferung an eine Packstation "geordert" haben. (...)


So scheint es zu sein. Man muesste sich direkt ueberlegen, den Packstation Account zu loeschen und die Packstation nur noch fuer Umleitung zu nutzen. Oder ausprobieren, was passiert, wenn man ein 'normal' nach Hause geordertes Paket in die Packstation umleitet.
Was mich einfach nervt, ist, dass die bisher absolut unproblematische 'Vertreterregelung' (ich gebe meine Kundennummer und den Code an eine Person meines Vertrauens die dann das Paket an meiner statt abholt) mit der App nicht mehr geht. OK, vll kann man den Code generieren, Screenshot, per Messenger an die Person schicken, ... die natuerlich vor der Packstation bereit stehen muss in just diesem Moment.
Alles total umstaendlich 😠 
Ja, mir ist schon klar, diese Methode war sicher nie im Sinne des Erfinders und verstoesst gegen DSGVO, ACAB, LMAA und noch x weitere sinnlose Vorschriften - so wie halt alles im Leben, was gut&einfach funktioniert 😝 

Ja, jetzt noch was anderes: *Chinese New Year schlaegt wieder zu* (war am 01.02.). Bei meinen Ali-Bestellungen vom vergangenen Samstag ist noch exakt garnix passiert. 
OK, ist nix Dringendes dabei, zum Glueck 😜


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Februar 2022)

Gestern am Vormittag (ausnahmsweise) bei Bike-Components bestellt und jetzt liegt das Paket schon in der Packstation


----------



## luftschaukel (9. Februar 2022)

Sonntag Nachmittag bestellt, heute geliefert. 
Bei Rose Bikes!


----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2022)

Bike24 Donnerstag nachts bestellt, Samstag früh geliefert…Hermes wird am Ende noch zuverlässig !


----------



## rush_dc (9. Februar 2022)

Bike components, 2 Bestellungen, 3 Tage nach Österreich. Bei 2 xt Bremshebeln um insgesamt 70€ muss man ein zweites Mal Bestellen


----------



## Orby (9. Februar 2022)

Sonntag BC und BD bestellt. Dienstag BC, Mittwoch BD geliefert. 
BD ist in letzter Zeit immer einen Tag langsamer, aber immer noch OK, man sollte nicht zu verwöhnt sein. Wenn es wirklich in 24 Std sein soll ist BC fast immer eine sichere Bank. Dafür nicht immer alle Preise aktuell so prickelnd.


----------



## Cycliste17 (9. Februar 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Dafür nicht immer alle Preise aktuell so prickelnd.


Inflation, wenig Angebot, hohe Nachfrage, hohe Preise der Logistiker = Ende mit günstig. 
Ein Radhändler erzählte mir, daß er von einem Kumpel, der in der Kohlefaserproduktion in TW arbeitet, Teile importiert und im Laden verkauft. Seine paar Kubikmeter im Container kosten jetzt 6000€.


----------



## Orby (9. Februar 2022)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Inflation, wenig Angebot, hohe Nachfrage, hohe Preise der Logistiker = Ende mit günstig.
> Ein Radhändler erzählte mir, daß er von einem Kumpel, der in der Kohlefaserproduktion in TW arbeitet, Teile importiert und im Laden verkauft. Seine paar Kubikmeter im Container kosten jetzt 6000€.


Das ist selbstverständlich. Kenne das von einigen Produkten, vor 2-4 Jahren noch 20% weniger. Mir geht es um den direkten Vergleich wie Reifen die bei BC 49,99€ sind und bei Bike24 bei 34,99€. 
Hatte das gerade auch mit einer Lampe, 79,99€ bei BC und 65,99€ bei BD. 

Ich bestell weiter gerne bei BC der Service ist einfach top, oft hab ich dann aber keine Lust auf Best-Price etc.... Wenn einen Artikel anfragst ist vielleicht der andere den gleich bestellen wolltest bereits ausverkauft 😕


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (9. Februar 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich bestell weiter gerne bei BC der Service ist einfach top, oft hab ich dann aber keine Lust auf Best-Price etc.... Wenn einen Artikel anfragst ist vielleicht der andere den gleich bestellen wolltest bereits ausverkauft 😕


Ja, im moment heißt es wenn man etwas braucht und es lieferbar ist sofort bestellen und nicht lange im Warenkorb liegen lassen. Scheiß auf Versandkosten. Auch das Warten auf den VKF Code von BC kann manchmal zu lange dauern und dann ist der Artikel ausverkauft.


----------



## Maigun (9. Februar 2022)

So oder so ähnlich mir in letzter Zeit bei BC und B24 mehrmals was vor der 👃 weggeschnappt worden. Ärgerlich just in dem Moment, aber eher über sich selbst und seinen eigenen Geiz bzw. meine Entscheidungsunfreudigkeit, dabei hilft mir der Gedanke dass Andere jetzt was Geiles haben und ich gönn den Anderen das und hacke es damit ab.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Februar 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bike24 Donnerstag nachts bestellt, Samstag früh geliefert…Hermes wird am Ende noch zuverlässig !


Die versenden jetzt auch mit Hermes? 🤢


----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2022)

DHL oder Hermes. Bei mir ist Hermes aber momentan ganz gut.


----------



## project-light (12. Februar 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> DHL oder Hermes. Bei mir ist Hermes aber momentan ganz gut.


Bei mir leider nicht, hab deshalb B24 mitgeteilt, dass sie bitte nur noch über DHL an mich versenden sollen. Funktioniert hervorragend!


----------



## san_andreas (12. Februar 2022)

Wenn man das so regeln kann, ist es doch super !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maigun (12. Februar 2022)

Mach ich ja auch nicht so oft aber in letzter Zeit öfters die „Underdogs des Versandhandels im Bikesektor“ zu Supporten. Dieses mal Maciag Offroad Bestellung Do. abends 22:45 Uhr raus heute unerwartet da, cool hatte ich so gar nicht auf’m Schirm und erst nächste Woche damit gerechnet.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Februar 2022)

Maciag ist doch eh ein zuverlässiger Laden.


----------



## nightwolf (13. Februar 2022)

So, meine wg. Chinese New Year erstmal laenger nicht losgeschickten Teile sind nun in Combined Delivery und von DHL als Warenpost angekuendigt. _Also erst geht nix, aber dann gehts schnell_ 😄
Groesseres Paket ist keins im Anmarsch, ich kann nur mit so Kleinkram 'dienen' 😁 

Ansonsten schoen dass sich das eine oder andere langsam mal normalisiert ...


lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die versenden jetzt auch mit Hermes? 🤢


Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann habe ich kurz vor Weihnachten mal was von Bike24 ueber *DPD* bekommen. Kann das sein?


----------



## Cycliste17 (13. Februar 2022)

Kann sein. Sie verschicken seit 2021 auch Fahrräder mit GO! .
Wenn DHL keine Kapazitäten mehr hat, suchen sie sich den nächsten. 
Meine Kunden haben auch mehrere Versanddienstleister. Einen für weltweite Lieferungen, einen für regionale und einen für eilige Direktfahrten. Alles eine Frage des Preises und Service.


----------



## Mountain77 (28. Februar 2022)

Ich bin aktuell von bike components positiv überrascht. 
Teile verfügbar, Freitag Abend bestellt, soll am heutigen Montag schon ankommen.
Da waren die letzten Lieferungen davor wesentlich zäher, weshalb ich zu bike24 und r2 gewechselt bin.


----------



## rush_dc (28. Februar 2022)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Ich bin aktuell von bike components positiv überrascht.
> Teile verfügbar, Freitag Abend bestellt, soll am heutigen Montag schon ankommen.
> Da waren die letzten Lieferungen davor wesentlich zäher, weshalb ich zu bike24 und r2 gewechselt bin.


Bike components hat auch die letzten Male nach Österreich sehr schnell geliefert. 3 Tage absolut top.


----------



## Pky2101 (7. März 2022)

In letzter Zeit sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Hibike und R2-bike gemacht. Waren immer schnell und zuverlässig!


----------



## san_andreas (7. März 2022)

Habe Freitag Abend vor einer Woche einen Vorbau bei wigglesport.de bestellt…war am Mittwoch bei mir aus Great Britain…sehr gut !


----------



## Colt__Seavers (9. März 2022)

Anscheinend will Maciag Offroad ordentlich Marktanteil einheimsen. Die pushen ja aktuell sehr über Werbung und Gutscheine. Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## danimaniac (9. März 2022)

dafür ist das Angebot zu klein. Haben ja kaum Fahrrad-Komponenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 210077 (9. März 2022)

Bike components. Freitag bestellt Dienstag in der Früh bei mir. Nicht ganz 3 Werktage bis nach Ö


----------



## Colt__Seavers (9. März 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> dafür ist das Angebot zu klein. Haben ja kaum Fahrrad-Komponenten.


stimmt. Und Klamotten auch nur MTB oder Cross-Moped.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (10. März 2022)

Also DPD hat mal wieder den Vogel abgeschossen mit beschissener Kundenunzufriedenheit. 
Seit 2 Wochen oder so gibt es eine riesen Empfangsbox direkt vor unserem Haus. Um bei uns zu läuten muss man daran vorbeigehen. Was macht der DPD Bote. Er läutet nicht obwohl jemand daheim war und stellt das Paket an eine Paketshop irgendwo 8km entfernt zu. Obwohl eine Empfangsbox mit ca. 40-50 Fächern vor meinem Haus steht und es mindestens 5 nähere DPD Shops gibt. 
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass das dämliche Tracking bei DPD nicht funktioniert und ich nicht angeben konnte, dass es in die Box gelegt werden soll. Es steht immer nur "keine näheren Informationen" verfügbar. 
So ein Dreckverein. 
DHL am selben Tag bestellt war vor 2 Tagen in meinen Händen.


----------



## Tom33 (17. März 2022)

BC - Bestellung Dienstag, Lieferung bereits am nächsten Tag… R2bike brauchte nur einen Tag länger - beides Top 👍


----------



## Maigun (17. März 2022)

Tom33 schrieb:


> BC - Bestellung Dienstag, Lieferung bereits am nächsten Tag… R2bike brauchte nur einen Tag länger - beides Top 👍


🐇 BC - Bestellung Mo. 10:55, mögliche Lieferung gestern (Mi.), war ich aber nich zuhause und es wurde nicht wie sonst üblich abgelegt und auch nicht an meine Standard-Postfiliale umgeleitet. Heute E-Mail Info ist abholbereit. Vorhin vor Filiale gestanden: „Dieser Betrieb wird bestreikt.“ Gerade nochmals E-Mail gecheckt, da steht schon zwischen den Öffnungszeiten Do. … bis 11:30 Uhr aber nicht als Ausnahme kenntlich gemacht. Naja steht das Bike halt ein paar Tage länger in der Werkstatt, manchmal läufts halt nicht so richtig. BC an sich ist aber trotzdem flott/top.
🦔 r2 - Bestellung Mo. 11:48 war auf heute angekündigt liegt hier vor mir, manchmal ist der „langsamere“ doch schneller. Bin bei r2 auch immer zufrieden, eigentlich z.Z. bei allen die aus D versenden.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. März 2022)

Montagmittag (ausschließlich lagernde Ware) bei Bike Components und Bike Discount bestellt. BC Versand am Di, Lieferung Mi. BD Versand am Mi, Lieferung Do.


----------



## Ballonwiese (18. März 2022)

Bike24, Dienstagmorgen ausschließlich lagernde Produkte bestellt, seitdem keine Versandbestätigung.

Weil ich das von Bike24 so nicht gewohnt bin und es bei R2 mal zu technischen Problemen mit der Paypal-Zahlung gekommen ist (trotz Bestätigung und gedeckter Zahlungsmittel), habe ich eben kurz telefonisch nachgefragt.

Aktuell haben sie einen hohen Krankenstand, deshalb Verzögerungen. Ich denke, das erleben wir aktuell alle. Also absolut nachvollziehbar und auch kein Problem für mich.


----------



## Ballonwiese (21. März 2022)

Da war ich am Freitag noch so geduldig mit meiner Bestellung, nur um jetzt leider doch noch schlechte Erfahrungen mit Bike24 zu machen. Die bestellten Bremsbeläge sind doch nicht verfügbar. Dabei hat mir der Service am Freitag noch versichert, dass alle bestellten Artikel vorrätig und für mich reserviert sind.

Ich hatte insgesamt acht Artikel bestellt und Bike24 schlägt folgendes vor:
"Die Zustellung der gesamten Bestellung erfolgt voraussichtlich am 2022-10-13"

Wieso muss ich erst nochmal mit dem Service sprechen, damit eine Teillieferung bzw. Stornierung eingeleitet wird? Wer wartet denn freiwillig mehr als ein halbes Jahr auf 80% der Artikel nur weil 20% nicht verfügbar sind?


----------



## S-H-A (21. März 2022)

Ballonwiese schrieb:


> Da war ich am Freitag noch so geduldig mit meiner Bestellung, nur um jetzt leider doch noch schlechte Erfahrungen mit Bike24 zu machen. Die bestellten Bremsbeläge sind doch nicht verfügbar. Dabei hat mir der Service am Freitag noch versichert, dass alle bestellten Artikel vorrätig und für mich reserviert sind.
> 
> Ich hatte insgesamt acht Artikel bestellt und Bike24 schlägt folgendes vor:
> "Die Zustellung der gesamten Bestellung erfolgt voraussichtlich am 2022-10-13"
> ...


Mmh, das ist doch überall so. Kenne ich so auch von BC oder R2. Eine Mail und alles ist erledigt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. März 2022)

…oder ein nettes Telefonat…


----------



## S-H-A (21. März 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> …oder ein nettes Telefonat…


Oder so. Hatte mit Bike24 stets guten Kontakt. Genau wie BC oder R2. Immer 1a im persönlichen Kontakt.


----------



## k0p3 (21. März 2022)

Ein Ratt letzten Mittwoch bei Lucky Bike bestellt und bereits am Freitag wurde auch schon per Spedition geliefert.

Entweder ist dort nichts los oder die haben gerochen, dass ich das Teil dringend gebraucht habe.


----------



## Orby (30. März 2022)

Bike-Discount am Sonntag bestellt. Die liefern jetzt die AXS Züge 😉🤣


----------



## HabeDEhre (30. März 2022)

Konnte nicht länger widerstehn und hab gestern Nachmittag unter anderem das GX AXS Set bei bike24 bestellt. Alle Artikel lieferbar. Normalerweise bin ichs von denen gewohnt, das spätestens am nächsten Tag die Versandmitteilung kommt, aber bisher nur die Bestellbestätigung... Hoffentlich kommt kein Storno für das Set. Gegen hohen Krankenstand kann man nix machen. Bin ja selber gerade in Quarantäne und vielleicht deshalb gerade so ungeduldig


----------



## sebhunter (31. März 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Bike-Discount am Sonntag bestellt. Die liefern jetzt die AXS Züge 😉🤣
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1448401


🤣...aber im Ernst: Hatte ich bei BD auch schon, dass Sachen nicht dabei waren oder verloren gingen, besonders Kleinteile. Einfach angerufen und reklamiert, die schicken das dann völlig unbürokratisch nochmal raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (31. März 2022)

sebhunter schrieb:


> 🤣...aber im Ernst: Hatte ich bei BD auch schon, dass Sachen nicht dabei waren oder verloren gingen, besonders Kleinteile. Einfach angerufen und reklamiert, die schicken das dann völlig unbürokratisch nochmal raus.


Ich würde das Ding an Shimano schicken, damit die mal sehen, wie "kabellos" richtig geht


----------



## danimaniac (5. April 2022)

Gestern 14:33 (also vor 15:00) nur grün markierte Artikel bei bike24 bestellt, bis jetzt keine Versandbenschrichtigung.
Da brechen sie ihr Versandversprechen gleich mal um mehr als einen Tag.


----------



## san_andreas (5. April 2022)

Die bösen Jungs…


----------



## danimaniac (5. April 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die bösen Jungs…


Es geht mir nur um Bike24 selber.
Werben und Versprechen und dann nicht einhalten halt... Schlimm für mich ist es nicht. Beschwert habe ich mich auch nicht. Einfach eine Wasserstandsmeldung abgegeben.


----------



## BontragerTom (5. April 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Gestern 14:33 (also vor 15:00) nur grün markierte Artikel bei bike24 bestellt, bis jetzt keine Versandbenschrichtigung.
> Da brechen sie ihr Versandversprechen gleich mal um mehr als einen Tag.


Ist aktuell leider so. Vorletzte Woche eine Bestellung mit lagernden Artikeln ausgelöst, die aber erst nach 5 Tagen bearbeitet wurde. Trotzdem noch alles im Rahmen, wichtiger ist mir, das die Teile geliefert werden.


----------



## san_andreas (5. April 2022)

Bei denen wütet vielleicht auch Corona.


----------



## BontragerTom (5. April 2022)

Wo nicht? 
Sollte es so sein, würde ich den Hinweis auf das sogenannte Lieferversprechen an deren Stelle temporär entfernen, da im Moment ja nicht haltbar.
Oder einfach einen Hinweis das es im Moment zu Verzögerungen kommen kann.


----------



## Maigun (5. April 2022)

Jetzt mal ganz langsam, die arbeiten sich gerade an einer Bestellung ab, welche ich letzte Woche geschickt hab und zwar fast zeitgleich mit weiteren nicht kleinen Bestellungen bei BC und BD. — And the winner is Bike-Discount. BC kam auf der Zielgerade ins straucheln, weil zuletzt immer mit dem Briefträger Pakete von BC ausgeliefert oder nicht ausgeliefert werden. Der kam an angekündigten Tag entweder um Stunden früher als sonst üblich oder hat es lieber gleich in der Filiale belassen. Da stand ich dann heute in einer fast 30 Meter Schlange. B24 ist noch nicht da. Aber wie schon hier mehrfach von euch erwähnt kann auch ich damit leben. Achja gab die Teile nicht alle bei einem und nebenbei erwähnte, ich bestell nicht nur für mich.


----------



## Raumfahrer (5. April 2022)

Ich habe jetzt auch gerade was bei bike24 bestellt.
Grün, also lieferbar.
Mal schauen, wann das Paket verschickt wird.


			https://www.bike24.de/lieferung.html
		

Lieferzeit 1 bis 3 Werktage nach Deutschland.
Wobei die den Text tatsächlich noch nicht angepasst haben bzgl irgendwie Krankenstand.

Wobei ich mir inzwischen alles an die Packstation liefern lasse. Spart Zeit.


----------



## BontragerTom (5. April 2022)

Die Packstation ist wirklich eine der besten Erfindungen, kein Stress mehr wann wo und wie man an seine Pakete kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (5. April 2022)

> wo und wie man an seine Pakete kommt.


Man sollte da schon mal eine Packstation in der Nähe haben. Bei mir (in der sächsischen Landeshauptstadt!) sind es schnöde 2,5 km bis zur nächsten Packstation.


----------



## Maigun (6. April 2022)

CologneTom schrieb:


> Die Packstation ist wirklich eine der besten Erfindungen, *kein Stress mehr* wann wo und wie man an seine Pakete kommt.


Echt jetzt , hab da meine Zweifel. Dir als Kölner verrat ich's: *Vorsicht*, in Nippes wurde 'nem Kumpel sein Fixie an 'ner Packstation geklaut . Als er sich umdrehte war das Rad weg . // Ich stand beim letzten mal – als mir ein Paket dorthin umgeleitet wurde – gefühlt eine halbe Ewigkeit davor, bis mir das Paket ausgespuckt wurde. Aber ich bin halt auch schon granny .


----------



## BontragerTom (6. April 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> Echt jetzt , hab da meine Zweifel. Dir als Kölner verrat ich's: *Vorsicht*, in Nippes wurde 'nem Kumpel sein Fixie an 'ner Packstation geklaut . Als er sich umdrehte war das Rad weg . // Ich stand beim letzten mal – als mir ein Paket dorthin umgeleitet wurde – gefühlt eine halbe Ewigkeit davor, bis mir das Paket ausgespuckt wurde. Aber ich bin halt auch schon granny .


Nippes halt  
Wobei ich dort auch mit der Packstation angefangen habe. 

Mit Karte und Anmeldung bei DHL funktioniert das schon sehr gut und ist für *MICH* deutlich entspannter als in der Schlange bei der Post zu stehen.


----------



## Maigun (6. April 2022)

CologneTom schrieb:


> […] und ist für *MICH* deutlich entspannter als in der Schlange bei der Post zu stehen.


… bis zu dem Tag an dem ich kurz vor dir an der PS steh. (Aber ich kann dir allen verraten Schlange stehen hat was – vor allem in Kölle – was von Socialising.  )


----------



## Deleted 210077 (6. April 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Es geht mir nur um Bike24 selber.
> Werben und Versprechen und dann nicht einhalten halt... Schlimm für mich ist es nicht. Beschwert habe ich mich auch nicht. Einfach eine Wasserstandsmeldung abgegeben.


Ich hab letzten Donnerstag bei Bike24 bestellt und hatte das Paket noch am Samstag vormittag in Wien.


----------



## BontragerTom (6. April 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> … bis zu dem Tag an dem ich kurz vor dir an der PS steh. (Aber ich kann dir allen verraten Schlange stehen hat was – vor allem in Kölle – was von Socialising.  )


alles klar, ich werde auf der Hut sein und mich beim nächsten Abholvorgang mehr als einmal umdrehen bevor ich meinen QR Code scanne..


----------



## Ziggla (6. April 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Ich hab letzten Donnerstag bei Bike24 bestellt und hatte das Paket noch am Samstag vormittag in Wien.


So geht es mir regelmäßig auch bei Bike24. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist das sogar einer der schnellsten Versender in jedem Bereich, den ich kenne.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (6. April 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz langsam, die arbeiten sich gerade an einer Bestellung ab, welche ich letzte Woche geschickt hab und zwar fast zeitgleich mit weiteren nicht kleinen Bestellungen bei BC und BD. — And the winner is Bike-Discount. BC kam auf der Zielgerade ins straucheln, weil zuletzt immer mit dem Briefträger Pakete von BC ausgeliefert oder nicht ausgeliefert werden. Der kam an angekündigten Tag entweder um Stunden früher als sonst üblich oder hat es lieber gleich in der Filiale belassen. Da stand ich dann heute in einer fast 30 Meter Schlange. B24 ist noch nicht da. Aber wie schon hier mehrfach von euch erwähnt kann auch ich damit leben. Achja gab die Teile nicht alle bei einem und nebenbei erwähnte, ich bestell nicht nur für mich.


na da bin ich aber gespannt was da so in den Paketen drin ist...


----------



## Aeo (6. April 2022)

Gerade bei fahrrad·de bestellt, erst danach bemerkt, dass sie die Lieferzeit überall mit "3-5 Tage Standardversand" angeben. Ist das in der Praxis wirklich so, oder geht es auch regelmäßig schneller?
Eine Express-Option wird nicht angeboten, was man beim Ausdruck Standardversand vielleicht vermuten könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinopfugs (6. April 2022)

Aeo schrieb:


> Gerade bei fahrrad·de bestellt, erst danach bemerkt, dass sie die Lieferzeit überall mit "3-5 Tage Standardversand" angeben. Ist das in der Praxis wirklich so, oder geht es auch regelmäßig schneller?
> Eine Express-Option wird nicht angeboten, was man beim Ausdruck Standardversand vielleicht vermuten könnte.


Ist mal so mal so 
Hatte schon Versand am selben Tag + Erhalt 24h später aber ebenso genauso, dass der Versand erst nach 3-4 Werktagen erfolgt ist...


----------



## Raumfahrer (6. April 2022)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch gerade was bei bike24 bestellt.
> Grün, also lieferbar.
> Mal schauen, wann das Paket verschickt wird.


Vorhin Mail bekommen, dass meine Bestellung um 14Uhr20 verpackt wurde. 
Mal schauen, wann es bei mir ankommt. Bzw in der Packstation.


----------



## Aeo (7. April 2022)

Aeo schrieb:


> Gerade bei fahrrad·de bestellt, erst danach bemerkt, dass sie die Lieferzeit überall mit "3-5 Tage Standardversand" angeben. Ist das in der Praxis wirklich so, oder geht es auch regelmäßig schneller?
> Eine Express-Option wird nicht angeboten, was man beim Ausdruck Standardversand vielleicht vermuten könnte.


Kam eben, hat 22,5 Stunden gedauert


----------



## MiGe_Stromberg (7. April 2022)

Aeo schrieb:


> Gerade bei fahrrad·de bestellt, erst danach bemerkt, dass sie die Lieferzeit überall mit "3-5 Tage Standardversand" angeben. Ist das in der Praxis wirklich so, oder geht es auch regelmäßig schneller?
> Eine Express-Option wird nicht angeboten, was man beim Ausdruck Standardversand vielleicht vermuten könnte.


Ich hab am Sa Abend bestellt.. bis gestern Abend war der Status unverändert "in Bearbeitung". Also hab ich mal nachgefragt und heute morgen war es dann oh wunder fertig zum Versand... scheint also Glückssache wie flott es geht bei denen. Und ob man dann den Support nervt oder einfach wartet.


----------



## Raumfahrer (8. April 2022)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Vorhin Mail bekommen, dass meine Bestellung um 14Uhr20 verpackt wurde.
> Mal schauen, wann es bei mir ankommt. Bzw in der Packstation.


Email bekommen.
Versand ist mit Hermes.
Also nix mit Packstation. 
Zum Glück bin ich gerade heute zu Hause.


Dann warte ich mal. 🙂


----------



## Raumfahrer (8. April 2022)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Email bekommen.
> Versand ist mit Hermes.
> Also nix mit Packstation.
> Zum Glück bin ich gerade heute zu Hause.
> ...


Hermes Fahrzeug vom Fenster aus gesehen, beschlossen, zwei Euro Trinkgeld mitzunehmen und dem Fahrer* entgegen zu gehen.
Als ich unten an der Haustür ankam, hat die Nachbarin das Paket schon entgegen genommen.
Tja. Aber es ist angekommen.
Und ich hab noch zwei Euro gespart.

*oder die Fahrerin - keine Ahnung, welches Geschlecht konkret


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NunAuchDa (12. April 2022)

Bei B24 am Sonntag Abend Bremsbeläge bestellt.
Am Montag gegen 6 Uhr kam die Mail das es verpackt wurde.
Zustellung sollte heute via Hermes sein. Geht aber an einen PaketShop weil keiner daheim ist


----------



## Mountain77 (14. April 2022)

Bike Sachen liefen in den letzten Wochen gut durch (r2 und bc). 

Hab jetzt aber zwei Sachen für meinen Camper offen. 
Eine Bestellung ist seit letzte Woche Donnerstag auf DHL Status "Die Sendung wurde elektronisch angekündigt", gestern kam die Anfrage für die Produktbewertung...
Hotline Camping Wagner zweimal angeschrieben, keine Rückmeldung, Anruf wird mit dem Hinweis auf aktuell technische Probleme abgewimmelt.
Anruf bei DHL mit Abfrage Trackingnummer - Computer sagt, keine DHL Tracking Nummer...

Zweite Bestellung Solarladeregler bei Green Akku. Hab dort bestellt, weil nen passendes Kabel mit vorrätig war, sonst hätte ich bei Amazon oder einem anderen Mitbewerber bestellt.
Mail das zur Bestellung ein Ticket erstellt wurde und paypal Abbuchung, seitdem still ruht der See. 
Ich hätte vorab mal die Bewertungen lesen sollen. In dem Laden scheint gerade in den letzten 3-4 Wochen richtig der Bock drin zu sein.

Corona und Osterferien... 
Ich hoffe, das es nächste Woche vorran geht.
Bin einfach verwöhnt von Amazon und den Bike-Shops...


----------



## danimaniac (14. April 2022)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Bin einfach verwöhnt von Amazon


ich nicht.



drei Tage um die Teile ausm Lager zu ziehen sind wir wohl alle nicht mehr gewöhnt?


----------



## Maigun (14. April 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz langsam, die arbeiten sich gerade an einer Bestellung ab, welche ich letzte Woche geschickt hab und zwar fast zeitgleich mit weiteren nicht kleinen Bestellungen bei BC und BD. — And the winner is Bike-Discount. BC kam auf der Zielgerade ins straucheln, weil zuletzt immer mit dem Briefträger Pakete von BC ausgeliefert oder nicht ausgeliefert werden. Der kam an angekündigten Tag entweder um Stunden früher als sonst üblich oder hat es lieber gleich in der Filiale belassen. Da stand ich dann heute in einer fast 30 Meter Schlange. B24 ist noch nicht da. Aber wie schon hier mehrfach von euch erwähnt kann auch ich damit leben. Achja gab die Teile nicht alle bei einem und nebenbei erwähnte, ich bestell nicht nur für mich.


Wieder 4 größere Bestellungen am Montag ziemlich zeitgleich getätigt bei BC, BD, r2 und Maciag and the Winner is *r2* gefolgt ein Tag später von BD, BC kam wieder auf der Zielgeraden ins Straucheln, sonst hätte ich's gestern schon bekommen (lag aber an der Post kommt vielleicht heute noch kam heute, kann ich mit leben), Maciag hat plötzlich ein Teil nicht vorrätig oder ich hatte mich beim Bestellen verkuckt, auch möglich.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. April 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> ich nicht.
> Anhang anzeigen 1457900
> drei Tage um die Teile ausm Lager zu ziehen sind wir wohl alle nicht mehr gewöhnt?


Das Zurückhalten - den Eindruck hat es zumindest auf mich gemacht - von Paketen für nicht-Prime-Kunden war vor ein paar Jahren für mich der Tropfen, der das Fass zum Überlaufen gebracht hat und mich meinen Amazon-Account hat löschen lassen.
Wenn ich dann noch sehe, wie die Amazon-Boten den Nachbarn Pakete zustellen ...


----------



## Mountain77 (14. April 2022)

Camping Wagner hat sich endlich zurück gemeldet... Gibt ne Neulieferung. 



danimaniac schrieb:


> ich nicht.
> Anhang anzeigen 1457900
> drei Tage um die Teile ausm Lager zu ziehen sind wir wohl alle nicht mehr gewöhnt?


Hm, hatte dann wohl meistens Glück...
Werde in nächster Zeit vor den Bestellungen schauen, was für ein Laden dahinter steht.


----------



## danimaniac (14. April 2022)

das kommt in diesem Fall alles von Amazon direkt...
aber was @lupus_bhg sagt: Kann mir das doch sehr gut vorstellen, dass das so gehandhabt wird.

Sauladen. Weiter vermeiden wo es (ohne massiven Aufpreis) geht.


----------



## TearZz (16. April 2022)

Sportokay.com 13.04. bestellt, heute 16.04. in der Packstation (inklusive 1 Feiertag)


----------



## Orby (16. April 2022)

Gestern am Feiertag was bei BD bestellt, gerade die Meldung ist gepackt


----------



## Colt__Seavers (16. April 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Gestern am Feiertag was bei BD bestellt, gerade die Meldung ist gepackt


Ist doch ein normaler Samstag...
Klar Samstag zwischen Feiertagen und ist bestimmt nicht volle Mannschaft, aber heute sind viele am Racken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r4n (16. April 2022)

Hatte jetzt zweimal was bei Deporvillage nestellt, kam sehr schnell trotz Shop in Spanien. Die Teile waren hier nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Orby (16. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ist doch ein normaler Samstag...
> Klar Samstag zwischen Feiertagen und ist bestimmt nicht volle Mannschaft, aber heute sind viele am Racken.


Hätte ich nicht erwartet. Gerade wenn Freitag noch Feiertag ist. Da muss einiges los sein.


----------



## nightwolf (19. April 2022)

Bei mir laeuft jetzt ein Speedtest Sammelbestellungen Bike-Components gegen Bike24
Beide hatten ihre Auftraege heute frueh um sechs vorliegen
Beide nur lagernde Artikel
Fuer beide war gestern Ostern
Die Spannung steigt, erste Paketausgaenge / Trackingnummern werden im Laufe des Nachmittags erwartet 😁


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. April 2022)

am 15.04.2022 bei r2 lagernde Ware bestellt. Bisher nicht versendet.


----------



## nightwolf (20. April 2022)

So bei mir liegt im Moment Bike24 klar vorne. Das Paket ist bereits in Zustellung, ihr Schnelligkeitsversprechen (Stoppuhrsymbolteile vor 15:00 bestellt und Du bekommst die Teile am naechsten Werktag) haben sie also gehalten.
Von BC noch nix weiter gehoert, online heisst es 'in Bearbeitung'
Das kann man jetzt natuerlich auch als trivialen Murphy-Effekt abtun, denn die *wichtigeren* / dringenderen Sachen kommen von Bike-Components (sind halt nur dort vorraetig bzw. gelistet).
Die Bestellung Bike24 ist primaer die Wunschliste eines Nachbarn der selber bei Bike24 keinen Account hat und -so hat er es zumindest urspruenglich vorgehabt- seit gestern verreist ist. Wo ich also in erster Linie als Logistikhilfe fungiere.


----------



## Maigun (20. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> am 15.04.2022 bei r2 lagernde Ware bestellt. Bisher nicht versendet.


Kamen wohl einige auf die Idee über die Feiertage zu Bestellen, würde ihnen nochmals die Chance geben den Bestelleingang bis morgen abzuarbeiten, ich hab nix über die Feiertage bestellt aber mit frech/nett/witzigem Text einer kleinen Werkzeugbude aus Norddeutschland ein bisschen Dampf zu einer Bestellung vom März auch mit „angeblich lagernder Ware“ gemacht, hat geklappt wird heute lt. DHL geliefert.


----------



## nightwolf (20. April 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> Kamen wohl einige auf die Idee über die Feiertage zu Bestellen (...)


Hmm ... jetzt mal ehrlich ... Also das weiss man doch vorher 😁 ... oder nicht.
OK gut es koennten einige Leute gleichzeitig wg. Corona in Quarantaene geraten sein und dann eben fehlen, das waere noch eine Erklaerung. _Das koennte man dann aber auf die Internetseite schreiben_ 😄


----------



## Maigun (20. April 2022)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Hmm ... jetzt mal ehrlich ... Also das weiss man doch vorher 😁 ... oder nicht.
> OK gut es koennten einige Leute gleichzeitig wg. Corona in Quarantaene geraten sein und dann eben fehlen, das waere noch eine Erklaerung. _Das koennte man dann aber auf die Internetseite schreiben_ 😄


Gerade r2 mal nachgeschaut:
In ihrem Statusbericht (der ist aber vom 8.12.2021)

„Für alle ab Lager verfügbaren Artikel können wir sicherstellen, dass diese ohne Verzögerungen verschickt werden. D.h. in der Regel versenden wir deine Bestellung noch am gleichen Werktag. *Wegen hoher Nachfrage kann es aber auch mal einen Tag länger dauern*. Sobald deine Bestellung verschickt wurde, bekommst du wie gewohnt eine Versandbestätigung.“

Keine Ahnung ob die ihren Mitarbeitern ein langes Wochenende gegönnt haben und Samstags die Bude zu hatten, aber dann wäre mit Versand heute doch noch alles im Rahmen, oder?


----------



## nightwolf (20. April 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> (...) Keine Ahnung ob die ihren Mitarbeitern ein langes Wochenende gegönnt haben und Samstags die Bude zu hatten, (...)


kann alles sein, auch schon erlebt bei einem LBS, ist IMHO in dieser Branche aber ein No-Go. 
Ein Lebkuchenhersteller macht ja auch nicht Nov-Dez sechs Wochen zu wg. Urlaub in Neuseeland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maigun (20. April 2022)

nightwolf schrieb:


> kann alles sein, auch schon erlebt bei einem LBS, ist IMHO in dieser Branche aber ein No-Go.
> Ein Lebkuchenhersteller macht ja auch nicht Nov-Dez sechs Wochen zu wg. Urlaub in Neuseeland.


… hab mal um die Ecke von eines Bigplayers der Lebkuchen-Szenerie gewohnt, da haben die Öfen im Hochsommer geglüht und es hat entsprechend geduftet, dass ich glaub/annahm die haben im November-Dezember ihre Schäfchen im Trockenen und Zeit für sowas wie Neuseeland um die angesammelte Kohle zu verprassen. 

€: Was bedeutet LBS


----------



## fone (20. April 2022)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Hmm ... jetzt mal ehrlich ... Also das weiss man doch vorher 😁 ... oder nicht.


Ich als Kunde weiß das, selbstverständlich. An Feiertagen wird weniger gearbeitet, ergo dauert meine Bestellung eventuell etwas länger. Da würde ich mich nie drüber wundern.


----------



## nightwolf (20. April 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> (...) dass ich glaub/annahm die haben im November-Dezember ihre Schäfchen im Trockenen und Zeit für sowas wie Neuseeland um die angesammelte Kohle zu verprassen.


Gut, ich denke, es sollte klar sein was gemeint war 🙄
*Man sperrt nicht ausgerechnet dann zu, wenn das meiste Geschaeft zu erwarten ist.  *
Es sei denn man will die Kundschaft mit Fleiss vor den Kopf stossen und wundert sich dann wenn in flaueren Zeiten keineR mehr kommt. Ich weiss jedenfalls, dass der Laden, bei dem ich am Brueckentag oder dgl. vor verschlossener Tuer stand, in Zukunft ganz weit hinten auf der Liste steht ...


Maigun schrieb:


> €: Was bedeutet LBS








						LMGTFY - Let Me Google That For You
					

For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than to Google it for themselves.




					lmgtfy.app


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. April 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> Gerade r2 mal nachgeschaut:
> In ihrem Statusbericht (der ist aber vom 8.12.2021)
> 
> „Für alle ab Lager verfügbaren Artikel können wir sicherstellen, dass diese ohne Verzögerungen verschickt werden. D.h. in der Regel versenden wir deine Bestellung noch am gleichen Werktag. *Wegen hoher Nachfrage kann es aber auch mal einen Tag länger dauern*. Sobald deine Bestellung verschickt wurde, bekommst du wie gewohnt eine Versandbestätigung.“
> ...


Hab heute ne Mail bekommen, dass entgegen dem Artikelstatus auf der Website ein Artikel doch nicht auf Lager ist und für morgen erwartet wird. Eigenartig die Ware bereits grün zu markieren obwohl sie mir im Zulauf ist, aber naja. Wenn das denn so stimmt finde ich die Wartezeit auch noch völlig in Ordnung. Ist nicht zeitkritisch.


----------



## NunAuchDa (20. April 2022)

Vorhin bei r2 bestellt und etwa 3 Stunden später kam die Paketnummer


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (21. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> am 15.04.2022 bei r2 lagernde Ware bestellt. Bisher nicht versendet.





Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Hab heute ne Mail bekommen, dass entgegen dem Artikelstatus auf der Website ein Artikel doch nicht auf Lager ist und für morgen erwartet wird. Eigenartig die Ware bereits grün zu markieren obwohl sie mir im Zulauf ist, aber naja. Wenn das denn so stimmt finde ich die Wartezeit auch noch völlig in Ordnung. Ist nicht zeitkritisch.


War bei mir mit den Trickstuff Matchmakern auch so. Heute morgen kam dann die Versandbestätigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Legenders (21. April 2022)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich weiss jedenfalls, dass der Laden, bei dem ich am Brueckentag oder dgl. vor verschlossener Tuer stand, in Zukunft ganz weit hinten auf der Liste steht ...


Sorry, während du frei hast sollen alle anderen schuften?

Das die Radbranche kein Saisonales Geschäft mehr ist, zeigen die wie im Sommer als auch im Winter ausverkauften Räder.

Und unabhängig davon unterstütze ich Geschäfte die ihren Mitarbeitern einen Brückentag gönnen. Speziell solche Läden stehen bei mir gaaaanz vorne auf der Liste. Egal in welchem Bereich.


----------



## nightwolf (21. April 2022)

Legenders schrieb:


> Sorry, während du frei hast sollen alle anderen schuften?  (...)


Oh Mann. Ich hab jetzt die Osterwoche frei.
Dadurch verringert sich mein Resturlaubsbestand aus dem Jahre 2021 (wir erinnern uns kurz: alter Urlaub sollte eigentlich Ende Maerz abgebaut sein) von sechs Tage auf zwei.
Meine angestauten Ueberstunden sind gerade im Begriff von zwei auf drei Wochen anzusteigen (bei regulaer eh schon 42h /Woche).

Heb Dir doch bitte solche schlauen Antworten fuer Leute auf, bei denen es passt.
Es gibt sicher welche. *Danke*. Und PLONK.

Aber klar, war zu erwarten dass sowas kommt ... 🙄


----------



## fone (21. April 2022)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Meine angestauten Ueberstunden sind gerade im Begriff von zwei auf drei Wochen anzusteigen (bei regulaer eh schon 42h /Woche).


Autsch. 
Hoffentlich gibt's da viel Geld dafür.

Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht, warum man jetzt genau am heiligen Ostern besonders viel arbeiten sollte.
Ja, gab immer schöne Feiertagszuschläge und gemacht hat man grundsätztlich eh nichts, weil die Arbeiter frei hatten.
Aber im Online-Handel? Bestellt man halt 4 Tage später.


----------



## HabeDEhre (21. April 2022)

Komisch. Bei BC vor zwei Tagen lagernde Kleinteile (Schaltzüge und Felgenband) bestellt. Bisher nur ne Auftragsbestätigung. Hat sich wohl auch viel angestaut über die Feiertage...


----------



## nightwolf (21. April 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Autsch.
> Hoffentlich gibt's da viel Geld dafür.


Naja es gibt bei der naechsten Kurzarbeitsphase etwas laenger das volle Gehalt bevor es auf 67% runtergeht bzw. vermutlich sogar nur noch 60% jetzt wo auch die 'Kleine' Frau cand. med. ist 🙄 
Dann habe ich Zeit, mir fuer dann einen Ueberbrueckungsjob zu suchen in einem Radladen, und zwar noch so rechtzeitig, dass ich ihn ja bereits angetreten habe, bevor ich offiziell in KA bin, mir die Einkuenfte von dort also nicht aufs KA-Geld angerechnet werden koennen 😁 
Und wie wir ja gelernt haben, haben Radlaeden jetzt rund um die Uhr Bombengeschaeft, also alles kein Problem, ich bin wieder mal bei den Top-Privilegierten und mich einmal mehr gluecklich schaetzen 
🤣


----------



## nightwolf (21. April 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Komisch. Bei BC vor zwei Tagen lagernde Kleinteile (Schaltzüge und Felgenband) bestellt. Bisher nur ne Auftragsbestätigung. Hat sich wohl auch viel angestaut über die Feiertage...


Ist mit meiner BC-Bestellung leider 1:1 genauso. 
Allerdings habe ich ja exakt zeitgleich auch Bike24 bestellt, siehe oben, da ging alles nach Plan. Nur 'Stoppuhr-Symbol' Teile, bestellt in der Nacht auf vorgestern, kam wie versprochen gestern mittag.


----------



## fone (21. April 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Komisch. Bei BC vor zwei Tagen lagernde Kleinteile (Schaltzüge und Felgenband) bestellt. Bisher nur ne Auftragsbestätigung. Hat sich wohl auch viel angestaut über die Feiertage...


Verbrecher! 
Ich glaube das liegt daran, dass die ganzen Logistik-Unternehmen-Fahrer dabei sind schweres Kriegsgerät in den Osten zu karren.


----------



## nightwolf (21. April 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Komisch. Bei BC vor zwei Tagen lagernde Kleinteile (Schaltzüge und Felgenband) bestellt. Bisher nur ne Auftragsbestätigung. Hat sich wohl auch viel angestaut über die Feiertage...


Bei mir heisst es *jetzt* (Donnerstag Mittag) 'Versand wird vorbereitet' (drittes Segment von vieren)


----------



## HabeDEhre (21. April 2022)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Bei mir heisst es *jetzt* (Donnerstag Mittag) 'Versand wird vorbereitet' (drittes Segment von vieren)


Bei mir soeben "Die Sendung wurde elektronisch angekündigt" (ich stell mir da immer Morse-Code-Bzz-Brr-Robotergeräusche drunter vor...  )
Geht doch! man muss also nur hier maulen und schon geht das Zeug in den Versand. Danke @bike-components die hier sicher mitlesen!


----------



## nightwolf (21. April 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> (...) Geht doch! man muss also nur hier maulen und schon geht das Zeug in den Versand. (...)


Ich hab auch bei BC 'gemault' und nicht nur hier 😁 ... Ja, also ich hab halt geschrieben dass ich



> (...) sonst komme ich terminlich in Schwierigkeiten.
> Ich muss am Sonntag wieder abreisen und haette die anstehenden Schrauben-Arbeiten gerne bis dahin vom Tisch. Nicht zuletzt haette ich dann auch gerne die neuen Bremsbelaege auf demjenigen Fahrrad, mit dem ich die 220km zum Arbeitsplatz fahren will/muss 😁
> Es ist alles lagernd laut online Status und laut PayPal Auskunft auch schon bezahlt


Also klassischer Fall von 'kaum beschwert man sich' ...
Ja so passt ja noch alles. Ist sicher nicht immer einfach gerade in solchen Stosszeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (21. April 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Verbrecher!
> Ich glaube das liegt daran, dass die ganzen Logistik-Unternehmen-Fahrer dabei sind schweres Kriegsgerät in den Osten zu karren.


So einfach ist es nicht. Nicht jeder Logistiker darf alles transportieren. Selbst wenn er die Fahrzeuge dafür im Fuhrpark hat. Waffentransporte werden nicht so frei ausgeschrieben wie andere Wirtschaftsgüter.
Das Problem momentan wird wohl auch am Fahrermangel liegen. Deutschlandweit fehlen aktuell etwa 100.000 LKW-Fahrer ukrainischer Herkunft. Die haben das Lenkrad gegen eine Waffe getauscht. In der Branche fehlt sowieso seit Jahren Personal. Schlechte Arbeitsbedingungen, wenig Geld, oft nachts und tagelang allein durch Europa unterwegs. Jedes Mal in den Ruhezeiten Angst beklaut zu werden. Mehr muss ich sicher nicht schreiben. Die meisten sind Rumänen, Bulgaren, Polen und Ukrainer. Letztere sind jetzt kriegsbedingt ausgefallen. Die Anzahl der deutschen Fahrer ist gering. Wer Lust hat, darf sich gerne bei einer Spedition melden. Einige  zahlen bei Vertragsunterzeichnung 1000€ Prämie! Der passende Führerschein und Gefahrgutschein (ADR) reicht eigentlich aus.
Mein Paket steht übrigens auch seit 3 Tagen in Dorsten und bewegt sich nicht.


----------



## fone (22. April 2022)

Der Selbstverständlichkeiten-Thread ist nebenan.


----------



## DennisDuisburg (22. April 2022)

Vorgestern waren endlich wieder eagle X01 Ketten bei B24 gelistet. Schnell mal eine auf Vorrat geordert (und noch ein paar kleinteile damit die Versandkosten entfallen  )
Heute wird bereits geliefert , obwohl keines der Teile das Stoppuhr Symbol hatte


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (22. April 2022)

Euch geht es gut - hab am 18.04. bei r2-bike geordert (nen ziemlichen Haufen an Teilen und Klamotten, aber alles als lagernd und umgehend lieferbar gekennzeichnet) und bis dato hat sich da noch nichts getan und der Status steht weiterhin auf "noch nicht versendet". 

Bin da scheinbar verwöhnt von r2-bike, denn normal hab ich da die Bestellungen immer nach ca. 4 Tagen schon in den Händen gehalten ...


----------



## Colt__Seavers (22. April 2022)

SantaCruzV10VIE schrieb:


> Euch geht es gut - hab am 18.04. bei r2-bike geordert (nen ziemlichen Haufen an Teilen und Klamotten, aber alles als lagernd und umgehend lieferbar gekennzeichnet) und bis dato hat sich da noch nichts getan und der Status steht weiterhin auf "noch nicht versendet".
> 
> Bin da scheinbar verwöhnt von r2-bike, denn normal hab ich da die Bestellungen immer nach ca. 4 Tagen schon in den Händen gehalten ...


hatte ich auch gerade mit r2. Teile scheinen doch nicht komplett lieferbar, sondern im Zulauf (hatte vorgestern ne Mail dazu bekommen) und heute wurde meine Bestellung vom 15.04. versandt.


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (22. April 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> hatte ich auch gerade mit r2. Teile scheinen doch nicht komplett lieferbar, sondern im Zulauf (hatte vorgestern ne Mail dazu bekommen) und heute wurde meine Bestellung vom 15.04. versandt.


Ah, okay, na das macht doch Hoffnung, dass da auch meine Bestellung bald rausgeht!


----------



## fone (22. April 2022)

del


----------



## Maigun (22. April 2022)

Die Kleinen kann man zwischendurch auch mal wieder positiv benennen …
hab gerade eine Dämpfer-Schraube bei Bounce Cycle Solution in UK bestellt.
Nach kurzer E-Mail Anfrage wurde für mich der Online Shop abgeändert und von zweifacher Ausfertigung um Single ergänzt. Dann wurde mir noch mitgeteilt, wenn meine Bestellung bis 15:00 GMT eingeht wird noch heute verschickt.


----------



## Legenders (24. April 2022)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Oh Mann. Ich hab jetzt die Osterwoche frei.
> Dadurch verringert sich mein Resturlaubsbestand aus dem Jahre 2021 (wir erinnern uns kurz: alter Urlaub sollte eigentlich Ende Maerz abgebaut sein) von sechs Tage auf zwei.
> Meine angestauten Ueberstunden sind gerade im Begriff von zwei auf drei Wochen anzusteigen (bei regulaer eh schon 42h /Woche).
> 
> ...


Dann solltest eben genau du am besten wissen wie scheiße es ist keinen Urlaub an Brückentagen zu bekommen und deshalb so ne Aussage dir sparen.

Und was erwartest du mit deinen Aussagen bezüglich Arbeitszeit und Resturlaub? Mitleid? Ich bemitleide keine Leute die so egoistische Aussagen von sich geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (24. April 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Bei mir soeben "Die Sendung wurde elektronisch angekündigt" (ich stell mir da immer Morse-Code-Bzz-Brr-Robotergeräusche drunter vor...  )


Diese Meldung bedeutet nur, dass das Versandettiket online erstellt wurde. Mehr nicht. Kann dann trotzdem noch tage- oder wochenlang rumliegen


----------



## flowforfun (27. April 2022)

Hallo zusammen, die Situation insbesondere bei (elektronischen) Komplettgruppen ist ja zurzeit recht bescheiden. Wenn ich in absehbarer Zeit etwas aufbauen möchte, was könnte den da eine Lösung sein?
Eine Komplettgruppe bestellen und Lieferzeit von beispielsweise 4-6 Monaten abwarten? 
Oder Einzelkomponenten die verfügbar sind abgreifen und "den Rest" nach und nach sammeln?
Beispiel: Upgradekits sind aktuell wohl verfügbar. Bremsscheiben, Innenlager usw. gibt es auch "woanders", da muss es ja nicht aus der Gruppe sein.
Es gibt wahrscheinlich keine richtige Lösung......


----------



## danimaniac (27. April 2022)

verfügbares Versenderbike kaufen und die Komponenten an Wunschrahmen hängen KANN günstiger UND schneller sein.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (27. April 2022)

Gibt alles bie r2/BC/bike24 außer die STI. Die dann bei Kleinanzeigen holen.


----------



## luftschaukel (28. April 2022)

Vor gut 24h ein lagerndes Teil bei BC bestellt. 
Noch immer keine Versandbestätigung bekommen.


----------



## chris4711 (28. April 2022)

Bike24 wie immer alles top, <24h vom Klick / Bestellung bis Lieferung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maigun (28. April 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Wunschrahmen


*Wunsch*rahmen kriegen dürfte meistens fast noch länger dauern … 😂😂😂

… ansonsten hast du schon mal gemacht? Die Idee hab ich auch schon öfter mal gehabt, aber iwie widerspricht das meinem Verständnis wie mit Ressourcen umzugehen ist …


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. April 2022)

chris4711 schrieb:


> Bike24 wie immer alles top, <24h vom Klick / Bestellung bis Lieferung.


Dann hast du Platz 1 erreicht...


----------



## danimaniac (28. April 2022)

nö. 
Meine letzten Fahrradkäufe:
gebrauchtes Gräbbelcube übern Bikemarkt im Januar
Glen aus Testradflotte von Last Mai 2019

bin da nicht soooooooo der Verbraucher. Nur die Wunschliste ist voll, glücklicherweise fällt immer mal was hinten runter.
Nen Kollege hat das gemacht. Aber der wusste den Käufer für den Spenderrahmen schon bevor er den im Warenkorb hatte.


----------



## Orby (28. April 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Vor gut 24h ein lagerndes Teil bei BC bestellt.
> Noch immer keine Versandbestätigung bekommen.


Die hängen gerade hinterher. Hab seit einer Woche was offen, gestern mal angerufen und nachgefragt. 

24 war nach 24 Std da, BD 4 Tage. BC seit einer Woche offen.


----------



## ehrles8 (28. April 2022)

R2-Bike ist aktuell (vielleicht auch immer) wahnsinnig schnell! 
Mittags um 12 Uhr 3 lagernde Artikel bestellt, um 14 Uhr kam die Versandbenachrichtigung und am nächsten Werktag die DHL-Zustellung. Keine 24H ... 

Bike24 und Bike Components haben per DHL innerhalb von 48H geliefert, auch sehr schnell.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. April 2022)

Bike24: (Diese Woche) Di bestellt, Mi in der Packstation


----------



## Colt__Seavers (29. April 2022)

Gestern 11:05 bei bike24 paar Teile für unter 100€ bestellt. 
Eigentlich hieß es "wenn sie in den nächsten 5h bestellen, geht die Ware noch am gleichen Tag raus".
Wurde jedoch eben erst um 8:14 versendet.
Für mich völlig ok, aber amazon bekommt es besser hin mit diesen Versprechungen. Einfach keine Versprechungen machen und keiner kann sich beschweren.


----------



## BontragerTom (29. April 2022)

Altuell liefern bei mir sowohl BC und auch BD innerhalb von max. 1-2 Tagen.
Habe natürlich auch Glück das ich strategisch klug genau zwischen den beiden Läden wohne…


----------



## luftschaukel (29. April 2022)

Und immer noch nix von BC gehört


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Und immer noch nix von BC gehört


Ich würde den Anwalt einschalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodos (29. April 2022)

CologneTom schrieb:


> Altuell liefern bei mir sowohl BC und auch BD innerhalb von max. 1-2 Tagen.
> Habe natürlich auch Glück das ich strategisch klug genau zwischen den beiden Läden wohne…


B-D hat bei mir 1 1/2 Wochen gedauert bis es gepackt wurde!!! Geliefert wurde es nach 2 Wochen (Fahrradhelm, Schuhe nichts exotisches). Obwohl alles auf verfügbar stand. 
Da mache ich jetzt erstmal aktuell nen Bogen drumm wen es dringende Teile sind.


----------



## luftschaukel (29. April 2022)

Versandbestätigung kommt heute gegen 13 Uhr. 
Bei BC wird wohl gerade umgebaut, da wird Personal benötigt. 
Na wie auch immer


----------



## BontragerTom (29. April 2022)

dodos schrieb:


> B-D hat bei mir 1 1/2 Wochen gedauert bis es gepackt wurde!!! Geliefert wurde es nach 2 Wochen (Fahrradhelm, Schuhe nichts exotisches). Obwohl alles auf verfügbar stand.
> Da mache ich jetzt erstmal aktuell nen Bogen drumm wen es dringende Teile sind.


Ärgerlich, vllt. ein Fehler im System und doch was nicht lieferbar. Das Hatte ich zuletzt bei bike24. 
BD: Gestern bestellt und ich fahr gleich zu Packstation um es abzuholen.


----------



## sepp0 (30. April 2022)

Hier stand Blödsinn


----------



## Allseasonbiker (3. Mai 2022)

Bei BC am Donnerstag um 15 Uhr bestellt, bis jetzt hat sich noch nichts getan. 🤔


----------



## san_andreas (3. Mai 2022)

Bei BC Sonntag nachts bestellt, gestern verschickt, heute im DHL Auto.


----------



## Teuflor (4. Mai 2022)

BC gestern nachmittag bestellt (alles lagernd), heute noch kein Versand und ich dachte ich kann Samstag fahren


----------



## maxs87 (4. Mai 2022)

R2-Bike bekommts bei mir gerade nicht auf die Kette. Sonntag bestellt (nur lagernde Artikel), noch nichts getan seitdem... :/


----------



## Cycliste17 (5. Mai 2022)

r2 kommt heute zu mir. Um 1:13 wurde es im DHL-Lager ausgeladen. Der Bote ist nett und selbst auch MTB'ler. Hatte letzte Woche 10 Tage Probleme mit Erwins Blumenladen in Bocholt. Keine Ahnung was die Frau dort im Home-Office macht. Ein Teil wurde auch nicht mitgeschickt. Ist mir in den letzten 15 Jahren nicht passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NunAuchDa (5. Mai 2022)

Am 03.05.22 bei BD bestellt, Versandmitteilung am 4. Mai um 00:48 Uhr und heute müsste Zustellung sein.

R2 lieferte kürzlich innerhalb von 2 Tagen.


----------



## Allseasonbiker (5. Mai 2022)

Allseasonbiker schrieb:


> Bei BC am Donnerstag um 15 Uhr bestellt, bis jetzt hat sich noch nichts getan. 🤔


Nach einer Woche kamm jetzt die Versandbenachrichtigung von BC. 


san_andreas schrieb:


> Bei BC Sonntag nachts bestellt, gestern verschickt, heute im DHL Auto.


Wundert mich, dass die Bestellungen nicht chronologisch abgearbeitet werden?


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (5. Mai 2022)

Bei R2 am Montag Abend bestellt, Dienstag versendet, Mittwoch klingelt DHL. Alles prima.


----------



## Teuflor (5. Mai 2022)

3.5 nachmittags


Teuflor schrieb:


> BC gestern nachmittag bestellt (alles lagernd), heute noch kein Versand und ich dachte ich kann Samstag fahren


Heute angerufen, ist beim verpacken, aber jetzt 22 uhr noch nicht versendet


----------



## stevie56 (6. Mai 2022)

02.05. vormittags bei BC bestellt, bis jetzt nur Auftragsbestätigung, war jetzt das zweite mal in 4 Wochen wo es so lange dauert. Jeweils per PAYPAL direkt bezahlt.
Werde BC zukünftig versuchen zu vermeiden.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Mai 2022)

Ruf‘ doch mal an, falls das hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevie56 (6. Mai 2022)

Diesmal ist das Zeugs *nicht* wirklich dringend, wenn bis morgen nix passiert wird halt storniert. Ich ziehe dann einfach meine Konsequenzen daraus, gibt ja zum Glück auch noch andere gute Shops.


----------



## Maigun (6. Mai 2022)

stevie56 schrieb:


> Diesmal ist das Zeugs nicht wirklich dringend, wenn bis morgen nix passiert wird halt storniert. Ich ziehe dann einfach meine Konsequenzen daraus, gibt ja zum Glück auch noch andere gute Shops.


😬 krass … ja geb denen einen Arschtritt, konsequent ist auch Verschleissteile früher als auf den letzten Drücker zu bestellen, oder? 🤔


----------



## Maigun (6. Mai 2022)

Gestern 4 Bestellungen ziemlich zeitgleich rausgeschickt 1x B24, 2x BC und zuletzt 1xBD. BD liegt nach 24h17min hier — BC die Erste sollte eigentlich genauso lt. DHL heute kommen, ob die mich 2mal beliefern 🤔? B24 war anfangs gleichauf, hängt jetzt aber immer noch in deren Gegend bei DHL, liegt wohl vieles gar nicht am Versender sondern am Dienstleister. Also ich find die Bikebranche / viele, also die häufigst hier genannten machen alle einen super Job und wir haben 1st. World Probleme 

€: BC inzwischen auch da, kam mit der Briefträgerin LZ 29h17min – super . 2x Bremsscheiben + 1x Dot.


----------



## stevie56 (6. Mai 2022)

Wer sagt das ich Verschleissteile bestellt habe? Davon hab ich zum Glück genug zuhause. Ich habe *nichts* dringendes bestellt. Ich geb doch niemandem einen Arschtritt, ich versuche nur woanderst zu bestellen, darf ich ja zum Glück ohne jemanden zu fragen. Ich möchte nicht jeder Bestellung hinterhertelefonieren müssen, aus diesem Zeitalter sind wir raus. Kannst du doch gerne machen, hau rein.
Aber anhand deinem Kommentar, hast du ja meinen nicht gelesen, oder nicht verstanden, wie auch immer. Naja.


----------



## stevie56 (6. Mai 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> Gestern 4 Bestellungen ziemlich zeitgleich rausgeschickt 1x B24, 2x BC und zuletzt 1xBD. BD liegt nach 24h17min hier — BC die Erste sollte eigentlich genauso lt. DHL heute kommen, ob die mich 2mal beliefern 🤔? B24 war anfangs gleichauf, hängt jetzt aber immer noch in deren Gegend bei DHL, liegt wohl vieles gar nicht am Versender sondern am Dienstleister. Also ich find die Bikebranche / viele, also die häufigst hier genannten machen alle einen super Job und wir haben 1st. World Probleme


Bike24 zum Beispiel nie Probleme, immer am nächsten Tag hier. So unterschiedlich sind die Meinungen.
Wäre ja schön, wenn es bei DHL hängen würde, dann würde ich aber auch hier nichts posten.
Wenn das Paket noch nicht dem Versandunternehmen übergeben wurde, ist dieses auch nicht verantwortlich. Das eine hat mit dem anderen leider erstmal nichts zu tun.


----------



## Maigun (6. Mai 2022)

stevie56 schrieb:


> Wer sagt das ich Verschleissteile bestellt habe? Davon hab ich zum Glück genug zuhause. Ich habe nichts dringendes bestellt. Ich geb doch niemandem einen Arschtritt, ich versuche nur woanderst zu bestellen, darf ich ja zum Glück ohne jemanden zu fragen. Ich möchte nicht jeder Bestellung hinterhertelefonieren müssen, aus diesem Zeitalter sind wir raus. Kannst du doch gerne machen, hau rein.
> Aber anhand deinem Kommentar , hast du ja meinen nicht gelesen, oder nicht verstanden, wie auch immer. Naja.


Niemand und nein musst mich nicht fragen, finds trotzdem krass, käme auch nicht auf die Idee bestelltes nach 4/5 Tagen zu stornieren …


stevie56 schrieb:


> Bike24 zum Beispiel nie Probleme, immer am nächsten Tag hier. So unterschiedlich sind die Meinungen.
> Wäre ja schön, wenn es bei DHL hängen würde, dann würde ich aber auch hier nichts posten.
> Wenn das Paket noch nicht dem Versandunternehmen übergeben wurde, ist dieses auch nicht verantwortlich. Das eine hat mit dem anderen leider erstmal nichts zu tun.


… jetzt schiebst du mir aber 'ne Meinung unter. Sorry, ich kann DHL Benachrichtigungen schon lesen/interpretieren.

Wünsch dir, dass kein anderer Versender sich einen Fehltritt sich leistet und nicht am nächsten Tag liefert, konsequent stehste dann nämlich irgendwann optionslos da. — Daher immer locker durchs Spandex atmen, in diesem Sinne Cheers


----------



## stevie56 (6. Mai 2022)

Überschrift lautet: Wer kann es noch am besten? BC bei mir leider aktuell nicht.
Keiner spricht von nächstem Tag usw.......du drehst dir einfach alles hin wie es dir passt, naja siehe oben.

Dafür ist ein Forum da, auch wenn dir meine Meinung nicht passt und BC für dich das Maß der Dinge ist.

Irgendwie verstehe ich die Diskussion nicht, wünsch dir was.............


----------



## h00bi (6. Mai 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> käme auch nicht auf die Idee bestelltes nach 4/5 Tagen zu stornieren …


Also wenn das Zeug im Shop ALLES als lieferbar markiert ist, dann erwarte ich eigentlich dass es spätestens am nächsten Arbeitstag an den Transporteur übergeben wird.
Wenn ich morgens oder vormittags bestelle, dann erwarte ich das manchmal schon am gleichen Tag. Allerdings nicht kurz vor Weihnachten oder in der Ferienzeit.
Ich denke das ist aber auch der Anspruch, den der Shop an sich selbst stellt.

Und wenn das nicht klappt, dann wünsch ich mir zumindest einen entsprechenden Hinweis im Shop dass es aktuell länger dauern kann oder so. Quasi dass ich das vor der Bestellung weiß und selbst entscheiden kann ob ich warten will oder nicht.


Heute morgen bei fahrrad.de bestellt, weil da alles benötigte als auf Lager angegeben war. Bin gespannt....


EDIT:
Update: Teillieferung von einem Artikel (von 3) ging gestern noch raus, heute da. Zum Glück der "wichtigste".
EDIT2:
Rest ging am Montag raus und war gestern (Di) da. Kam auch aus einem anderen Lager. Also alles im Rahmen.


----------



## Orby (14. Mai 2022)

Ich hatte in letzter Zeit nicht wirklich Glück mit dem Versand. Meist länger als geplant, DHL leitet was verkehrt was wieder auftaucht, aber auch mal komplett verschwindet. 

Mal ein Lob an Bike24. 
2.Mai Montag 14:30 Uhr bestellt, um 17:30 noch telefonisch was hinzugefügt. 
04.Mai Mittwoch versendet 
05.Mai Donnerstag bei DHL nicht mehr bewegt
12.Mai Donnerstag 9:30 Uhr Mail an Bike24 mit der Vermutung Paket taucht nicht mehr auf. Um 16:30 Uhr die Rückantwort, dass gerne erneut geliefert wird, aber einige Artikel nicht lieferbar sind aktuell. Optional Rückerstattung. 
Hab dann heute die Rückerstattung gewählt. 

Bei BD musste ich da schon deutlich länger warten. Da waren es glaube ich 4 oder mehr Wochen bis alles vorbei war. Da ist mir diese Variante ganz recht.


----------



## luftschaukel (17. Mai 2022)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder bei R2 bestellt. 
Kann es sein, das man da nicht mehr mit Paypal bezahlen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (17. Mai 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit mal wieder bei R2 bestellt.
> Kann es sein, das man da nicht mehr mit Paypal bezahlen kann?


Meine Lieferung von R2 und BC ist heute gekommen. Beide Sonntag bestellt und konnte überall mit PayPal zahlen. 

BMO soll morgen kommen, auch Sonntag bestellt. 



Orby schrieb:


> Ich hatte in letzter Zeit nicht wirklich Glück mit dem Versand. Meist länger als geplant, DHL leitet was verkehrt was wieder auftaucht, aber auch mal komplett verschwindet.
> 
> Mal ein Lob an Bike24.
> 2.Mai Montag 14:30 Uhr bestellt, um 17:30 noch telefonisch was hinzugefügt.
> ...


Von Bike 24 bereits am Montag um 8:24 Uhr die Rückzahlung. Top.


----------



## sepp0 (17. Mai 2022)

Hab jetzt einige Bestellungen bei bike 24 gemacht, auch mit Preisgarantie. Jedesmal innerhalb von 1 bis 2 Stunden eine Antwort bekommen. Versand immer am selben Tag noch. 
Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. Mai 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit mal wieder bei R2 bestellt.
> Kann es sein, das man da nicht mehr mit Paypal bezahlen kann?


Dort bei r2 sehe ich den Hinweis "nur mit deutschem Paypal Konto"
Das betrifft eventuell aber auch nur diese Zahlungen nach 30 Tagen.


----------



## luftschaukel (18. Mai 2022)

Hab ein deutsches Paypalkonto. 
Na wie auch immer, morgen ist die Bestellung bei mir. 😉


----------



## Sindelfinger (18. Mai 2022)

Am Sonntag 15.05. Bei BD bestellt, heute Päckchen erhalten, find ich völlig in Ordnung, bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## robbitobbi (19. Mai 2022)

Gestern gegen 12:00 bei bike24 Kleinigkeiten aus dem Sale bestellt, heute um 10:00 das Paket aufm Schreibtisch in der Firma. Das nenne ich mal fix


----------



## RWBiker (19. Mai 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit mal wieder bei R2 bestellt.
> Kann es sein, das man da nicht mehr mit Paypal bezahlen kann?


Ne, das Handling ist etwas seltsam. Auf Warenkorb gehen und nicht zur Kasse. Dann geht es direkt zu PayPal.


----------



## nightwolf (20. Mai 2022)

robbitobbi schrieb:


> Gestern gegen 12:00 bei bike24 Kleinigkeiten aus dem Sale bestellt, heute um 10:00 das Paket aufm Schreibtisch in der Firma. Das nenne ich mal fix


Das mit dem Bike24 bestellen vor 15:00 Uhr und dann ist es am naechsten Tag da klappt bei mir irgendwie quasi nie ...
Am Mittwoch ca. 14:30 Uhr <ausschliesslich 'Stoppuhr-Symbol-Teile'> bestellt ... erst ging das Paket nicht mittwochs, sondern erst donnerstags raus, und dann bleibt es auch noch unterwegs liegen, und wg. Zustelladresse in der Firma wird es nun Montag 😒
Zum Glueck nix Dringendes ... 

Also ausser einmal jetzt an Ostern, ich telefoniere mit einem Nachbarn, er erzaehlt mir was er braucht, OK sag ich kann ich bei Bike24 bestellen, sagt er, ja bitte mach mal ich hab da keinen Account, da hats funktioniert ... aber da war er auch am Tag der Bestellung fuer eine Woche verreist, es war also komplett nutzlos 🙄


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Mai 2022)

Bike24:
Heute bestellt, gestern schon geliefert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coogh (21. Mai 2022)

Am 28.10.2021 drei Kassetten CS-HG800 zum vor-Corona-Preis bei Rose bestellt. Eben geliefert


----------



## Colt__Seavers (24. Mai 2022)

Coogh schrieb:


> Am 28.10.2021 drei Kassetten CS-HG800 zum vor-Corona-Preis bei Rose bestellt. Eben geliefert


im Oktober 21 gab es noch "vor-Corona Preis"?


----------



## Coogh (24. Mai 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> im Oktober 21 gab es noch "vor-Corona Preis"?


Meine letzte Bestellung im Juni 2020 (zur Erinnerung: Lockdown #1 im März '20) war zum selben Preis bei Rose wie die drei o.a. Kassetten. Da war Corona ja noch relativ frisch und die Ersatzteillager noch gut gefüllt. Erstaunlicherweise hat Rose seitdem auch nicht erhöht und nicht wie befürchtet meine Bestellung storniert. 

Die gelieferten Kassetten sind übrigens alle aus neuer Produktion, erkennbar am modernen Öko-Pappkarton statt blauem Karton mit viel Plastik.


----------



## hardtails (24. Mai 2022)

bike discount hat mal wieder 3 tage gebraucht bis alles im paket war. obwohl lieferbar


----------



## Hille2001 (24. Mai 2022)

Ich muss BC Mal lobenswert erwähnen, die machen echt ihren Job super und wenn ich könnte wurden die 11 von 10 Sterne bekommen.

Ob versandkostenfrei oder normal die versenden die Sachen wirklich so schnell und meistens dauert es nur 1 max 2 Tage bis ich alles erhalte.

Weiter so


----------



## heliusdh (24. Mai 2022)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Ich muss BC Mal lobenswert erwähnen, die machen echt ihren Job super und wenn ich könnte wurden die 11 von 10 Sterne bekommen.
> 
> Ob versandkostenfrei oder normal die versenden die Sachen wirklich so schnell und meistens dauert es nur 1 max 2 Tage bis ich alles erhalte.
> 
> Weiter so


Normal kann ich es bestätigen, aktuell rührt sich bei lagernden Sachen aber nichts. Morgen mal nachfragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rush_dc (24. Mai 2022)

Bei Bike24 am Sonntag Abend noch ein Lauftad bestellt in der Hoffnung dass ich es morgen bekomme fürs lange Wochenende. Bis jetzt noch nicht versendet 💩
Das alte läuft zwar noch aber ist deutlich angeschlagen vom letzten Wochenende. Hätte gerne was auf Reserve dabei gehabt


----------



## Orby (25. Mai 2022)

Mal ein Lob für Bike24


Orby schrieb:


> Mal ein Lob an Bike24.
> 2.Mai Montag 14:30 Uhr bestellt, um 17:30 noch telefonisch was hinzugefügt.
> 04.Mai Mittwoch versendet
> 05.Mai Donnerstag bei DHL nicht mehr bewegt
> ...





Orby schrieb:


> Von Bike 24 bereits am Montag um 8:24 Uhr die Rückzahlung. Top.



Meine Kohle hab ich seit über einer Woche schon wieder, heute kam erst per Post der Fragebogen wegen verlorenem Paket. 

Hab am Sonntag eine krumme Scheibe reklamiert, hab es nicht geschafft die irgendwie nicht nervend ans Bike zu bekommen. Wenn schleiffrei am Ständer, dann nicht im Fahrbetrieb. Dachte schon bin doof. 
Gestern 18 Uhr Rückantwort von Bike 24, heute von mir kurze Mail mit Video (Scheibe demontiert, Klopftest auf gerader Unterlage), 15min später Info ich bekomme eine neue Scheibe


----------



## signalgrau (25. Mai 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit mal wieder bei R2 bestellt.
> Kann es sein, das man da nicht mehr mit Paypal bezahlen kann?



Konnte am Montag auch nicht mit Paypal bezahlen. Habe mit AmazonPay bezahlt und seitdem nichts mehr gehört... Jetzt habe ich Angst...


----------



## Hai Leute (25. Mai 2022)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Normal kann ich es bestätigen, aktuell rührt sich bei lagernden Sachen aber nichts. Morgen mal nachfragen


Bei mir das gleiche. Montag bestellt, alles auf Lager aber bisher keine Versandbestätigung.


----------



## heliusdh (25. Mai 2022)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche. Montag bestellt, alles auf Lager aber bisher keine Versandbestätigung.


Meine Sachen sind jetzt unterwegs und sollen Fr zugestellt werden


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Mai 2022)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Normal kann ich es bestätigen, aktuell rührt sich bei lagernden Sachen aber nichts. Morgen mal nachfragen


Dito. Montagvormittag nur lagerndes Zeug bestellt und abgesehen von der Bestellbestätigung noch keinerlei Regung.


----------



## Kelevra2011 (26. Mai 2022)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche. Montag bestellt, alles auf Lager aber bisher keine Versandbestätigung.


Bei mir das gleiche 
Soll aber morgen kommen 
Von dem her find ich das immer noch ok. 
Die können ja nix dafür das ich die ganze Woche krank zu Hause sitze und mich zu Tode langweile 😅


----------



## Hai Leute (26. Mai 2022)

Ist auch wirklich jammern auf hohem Niveau. Auch das erste Mal überhaupt bei mir, das es bei BC etwas stockt. Aber kann es kaum erwarten, die neuen Teile zu montieren.


----------



## BontragerTom (26. Mai 2022)

heliusdh schrieb:


> Normal kann ich es bestätigen, aktuell rührt sich bei lagernden Sachen aber nichts. Morgen mal nachfragen


Kommt immer drauf an, habe in der 10% Aktion samstags ein Oakley Glas bestellt, das war Dienstag hier, Sonntag noch einen Helm fürs Frauchen, der wurde gestern verschickt, trotz „lagernd“ Status. Aber das drei Tage ins Land gehen ist bei BC wirklich selten.


----------



## marcossa (30. Mai 2022)

Versand bei Bike24 meist zügig  das passt. Die Preisgarantie ist bei höherwertigen Artikeln, wo es fix mal um ein paar Hundert Euro gehen kann, aber kaum zu gebrauchen. Einer der ahnungslosen Sachbearbeiter findet immer "einen Unterschied" - streckenweise lächerlich, da wird irgendwas konstruiert. Die Zeit kann man sich getrost sparen. Das Handling der Preisgarantie ist auch nervig - das kann BC besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontragerTom (1. Juni 2022)

Neu für mich: LordGun aus Brescia/IT, Freitag nachmittag einen Sattel bestellt, der gestern geliefert wurde. 2,5 Werktage für den Versand aus Italien finde ich schon echt flott.
Empfehlenswerter Laden mit teils sehr guten Preisen, wollen aber eine Bearbeitungsgebühr für PayPal Zahlungen und ein evtl. Rückversand wäre kostspielig, das sollte man vor der Bestellung bedenken.


----------



## Orby (1. Juni 2022)

Hab aktuell 2 x was bei Brügelmann bestellt. 
Immer Sonntags, Mittwoch dann Ankündigung versendet und dann am gleichen Mittwoch da. Konfus, aber OK. 
Jetzt bei der zweiten Bestellung aber erst nach dem öffnen entdeckt, Teillieferung steht auch so in der Mail natürlich übersehen, wobei angeblich lagernd. 
Wenn man also dringend was benötigt und ausgeht es kommt alles am Mittwoch, ist das natürlich doof wenn die Info erst Mittwoch hast und gleichzeitig das Paket kommt. 
Mal eine Mail geschickt, bin gespannt wann und wie die Rückantwort ausfällt.


----------



## shibboleth (1. Juni 2022)

Ist sonst noch wem mal aufgefallen dass Bike-Discount sich ewig Zeit lässt wenn man als Versandart DHL auswählt? DPD geht oft am selben Tag raus, hab aber aus Versehen mal wieder per DHL bestellt und auf die wurde-verpackt-Mail warte ich schon seit drei Tagen. Paar Reifen, alle sofort lieferbar. Ist auch längst nicht das erste mal sondern passiert immer. Sonst noch bei wem?


----------



## NunAuchDa (2. Juni 2022)

BD: Samstag Abend bestellt, Montag Versandbenachrichtigung, Dienstag bei DHL, Mittwoch Zustellung


----------



## shibboleth (2. Juni 2022)

Hm. Sonntagabend bestellt, Montag Stille, Dienstag Stille, Mittwoch Stille. Brauch die Reifen zum Glück erst nächste Woche, aber merkwürdig ist das schon. In Zukunft halt wieder DPD...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Juni 2022)

shibboleth schrieb:


> Ist sonst noch wem mal aufgefallen dass Bike-Discount sich ewig Zeit lässt wenn man als Versandart DHL auswählt? DPD geht oft am selben Tag raus, hab aber aus Versehen mal wieder per DHL bestellt und auf die wurde-verpackt-Mail warte ich schon seit drei Tagen. ...



Normal haben so Firmen einen Koffer auf dem Hof stehen von jedem Versanddienstleister.
Wenn der Koffer voll ist wird abgeholt.

Wenn die normal mit DPD versenden weil da der Deal besser ist, und nur manchmal mit DHL dauerts länger bis deren Koffer voll ist.


----------



## shibboleth (2. Juni 2022)

Ohne das jetzt genau zu wissen... aber BD ist ja schon einer der ganz großen Bikeshops in .de und dass die dann keinen Rahmenvertrag mit täglicher Abholung mit DHL haben sollen erscheint mir recht abwegig. Den kriegst du ab 200 Sendungen jährlich schon, weiß ich weil ich ihn nicht kriege weil ich nur etwas über 150 pro Jahr habe...  Abgesehen davon wurde meine Bestellung ja noch nicht mal verpackt.
Aber ist ja auch wurscht.


----------



## danimaniac (3. Juni 2022)

oh Mist.. hätte ich mal vorher lesen sollen.
Gestern abend bei BD bestellt mit DHL als Versender (ist auch die Vorauswahl bei BD)
DHL kommt aber auch verlässlicher bei mir zuhause an.


----------



## Sopor (4. Juni 2022)

Bei bike24 am Di 31/5 bestellt. Da mir die Lieferung am Do 2/6 nicht passte, habe ich auf Freitag verschoben. Dann passierte dies 




Heue kam dann das neu verpackte Paket, vollständig und mit unbeschädigtem Inhalt. Waren eh nur Fette und Reiniger.
Ich frage mich nur, ob das auch so passiert wäre, wenn ich nicht den Zwischenstop geplant hätte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (4. Juni 2022)

Sopor schrieb:


> Bei bike24 am Di 31/5 bestellt. Da mir die Lieferung am Do 2/6 nicht passte, habe ich auf Freitag verschoben. Dann passierte dies
> Anhang anzeigen 1491597
> Heue kam dann das neu verpackte Paket, vollständig und mit unbeschädigtem Inhalt. Waren eh nur Fette und Reiniger.
> Ich frage mich nur, ob das auch so passiert wäre, wenn ich nicht den Zwischenstop geplant hätte...


Mein Paket ist seit zwei Wochen unterwegs und hängt seit einer Woche in Bielefeld fest...Gibt es nicht. Das zweite Paket der Bestellung kam letzten Samstag an, trotz Umleitung wegen Umzug. Muss Dienstag doch mal die Hotline belästigen.


----------



## Hai Leute (4. Juni 2022)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Bielefeld fest...Gibt es nicht


Absichtlich diese diese Wortwahl?


----------



## HabeDEhre (4. Juni 2022)

Bike-Mailorder war mal richtig fix! Ziemlich genau 24 Stunden von der Bestellung gestern Vormittag, bis zur Lieferung heute. 👍 (Schutzbleche fürs Alltagsrad, Bremsbeläge und Protektoren-Hose)


----------



## Mountain77 (4. Juni 2022)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> Absichtlich diese diese Wortwahl?


Passt in beiden Fällen


----------



## Maigun (4. Juni 2022)

Sopor schrieb:


> Bei bike24 am Di 31/5 bestellt. Da mir die Lieferung am Do 2/6 nicht passte, habe ich auf Freitag verschoben. Dann passierte dies
> Anhang anzeigen 1491597
> Heue kam dann das neu verpackte Paket, vollständig und mit unbeschädigtem Inhalt. Waren eh nur Fette und Reiniger.
> Ich frage mich nur, ob das auch so passiert wäre, wenn ich nicht den Zwischenstop geplant hätte...


Hatte ich diese Woche auch mal, da sind zwei Pakete (eine Bestellung) am selben Tag von einem kleinen Ladengeschäft an mich raus. Hab die beide umleiten lassen an Postfiliale. Eins kam planmäßig am Donnerstag an, das zweite wie bei dir dann einen Tag später neu verpackt.


----------



## TilmannG (4. Juni 2022)

shibboleth schrieb:


> Ist sonst noch wem mal aufgefallen dass Bike-Discount sich ewig Zeit lässt wenn man als Versandart DHL auswählt? ...


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Gerade mal wieder Sendung 2 Tage nach Bestellung per DHL erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (5. Juni 2022)

Ich auch nicht.
Freitag Nacht bestellt, Samstag Mittag via DHL unterwegs.


----------



## danimaniac (5. Juni 2022)

TilmannG schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Gerade mal wieder Sendung 2 Tage nach Bestellung per DHL erhalten.


Same here.
Innerhalb von 16h verpackt, nochmal 20 Stunden später von der Post abgeliefert im Breisgau.


----------



## shibboleth (5. Juni 2022)

Meine Reifen kamen dann jetzt auch… Sonntagnacht bestellt, Freitag gepackt, Samstag da.


----------



## Wolfplayer (6. Juni 2022)

meine BD Bestellung letzte Woche auch top... 48h und ich hatte meine Ware


----------



## BontragerTom (6. Juni 2022)

shibboleth schrieb:


> Ist sonst noch wem mal aufgefallen dass Bike-Discount sich ewig Zeit lässt wenn man als Versandart DHL auswählt? DPD geht oft am selben Tag raus, hab aber aus Versehen mal wieder per DHL bestellt und auf die wurde-verpackt-Mail warte ich schon seit drei Tagen. Paar Reifen, alle sofort lieferbar. Ist auch längst nicht das erste mal sondern passiert immer. Sonst noch bei wem?


Nein.


----------



## Geißlein (7. Juni 2022)

Bei R2 habe Ich bis jetzt immer doch sehr gerne bestellt, aber die haben in letzter Zeit gewaltig nachgelassen.
Kürzlich eine Anfrage per E-Mail gestellt und ewig keine Antwort erhalten. Darauf die gleiche Anfrage nochmals geschickt. Da dauerte es dann 5 Tage bis eine Antwort kam.
Auf diese Antwort hatte Ich noch eine Anmerkung, aber darauf gabs ebenfalls keine Rückmeldung.

Gestern hatte Ich bei R2 eine Bestellung abgeschlossen. Kurz danach aber bemerkt, daß der Artikel doch für mich der richtige war.
Also E-Mail hinterhergeschickt, daß man mir die Teile noch nachträglich zur Bestellung hinzufügt.
Bis jetzt keine Antwort und telefonisch ist da gar niemand zu erreichen


----------



## BontragerTom (7. Juni 2022)

Mantel, Freitag abend um 21.00 Uhr bestellt, um 22.00 Uhr versendet, heute geliefert. Wenn kein Feiertag gewesen wäre, sogar schon gestern..👍
Im Moment kann ich nicht klagen, mein Versendernetzwerk funktioniert derzeit schnell und zuverlässig.


----------



## der-gute (7. Juni 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht.
> Freitag Nacht bestellt, Samstag Mittag via DHL unterwegs.


Heute angekommen.

Was aber anzumerken ist…die Sendung war ein Päckchen, kein Paket. Verfolgung ging, aber Live-Tracking nicht.

Vielleicht is das bei manchen das Problem mit BD und DHL?


----------



## NunAuchDa (9. Juni 2022)

Dienstag Mittag bei bc 2 lagernde Artikel bestellt. Seit Dienstag 14:06 in Bearbeitung.


----------



## der-gute (9. Juni 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Dienstag Mittag bei bc 2 lagernde Artikel bestellt. Seit Dienstag 14:06 in Bearbeitung.


Und?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (9. Juni 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Dienstag Mittag bei bc 2 lagernde Artikel bestellt. Seit Dienstag 14:06 in Bearbeitung.



Ich wollte mich gerade auch drüber beschweren. Bike24 und R2bike schicken direkt los, BC braucht 2-3 Tage. War meine letzte Bestellung bei denen. Sollen die weniger Hipster Werbung machen und Leute im Versand anstellen...


----------



## NunAuchDa (9. Juni 2022)

BC hat heute Mittag versendet.

Bei R2 bestellte ich heute einen lagernden Vorbau gegen 13 Uhr. Derzeit ist der Bestellstatus: bezahlt. Bin mal gespannt ob sich heute noch was tut.


----------



## silent2608 (9. Juni 2022)

Bei Probikeshop Shimano 4 Kolben Bremsenset bestellt Anfang Mai. Hinterradbremse fehlte. Na gut, der Rahmen fehlt eh noch. Nach 3 Wochen kam die Nachsendung der Hinterradbremse, direkt in den Keller geworfen. Wollte heute montieren, haben mir die doch tatsächlich die 2 Kolben HR Bremse nachgeschickt.

Da bestellt man ein mal nicht bei bike-discount, bike24, bike-components oder r2 und dann gleich so ein Totalausfall.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2022)

Gestern bei bc bestellt…heute verschickt…für morgen von DHL angekündigt.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (9. Juni 2022)

@silent2608 Und das ist jetzt der Fehler des Shops, dass Du deine Ware bei Ankunft nicht kontrollierst?

Das sie dir was falsches schicken, sicherlich nicht schön, aber der Rest geht wohl kaum zu deren Lasten.


----------



## silent2608 (9. Juni 2022)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> @silent2608 Und das ist jetzt der Fehler des Shops, dass Du deine Ware bei Ankunft nicht kontrollierst?
> 
> Das sie dir was falsches schicken, sicherlich nicht schön, aber der Rest geht wohl kaum zu deren Lasten.



Zuerst hat die Hälfte gefehlt, Nachsendung dauerte 3 Wochen und dann ist die Nachsendung auch noch falsch, aber der Fehler liegt bei mir?

Arbeitest du zufälligerweise bei dem Laden?

Ich denke der nächste der solche Sets dort kauft erlebt das Gleiche. Deren Logistik scheint outgesourced zu sein (nach Recherche), anders sind ja auch die Verzögerungen kaum zu erklären.


----------



## windclimber (9. Juni 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> *Bike24 ... schicken direkt los*, BC braucht 2-3 Tage.



Wenn es denn mal so wäre, zumindest gerade aktuell nichts mit Versand am nächsten Werktag wie angegeben. Wobei sogar sehr früh morgens bestellt und somit heute quasi schon der zweite Werktag vorbei ist...

Dafür BC jetzt schon 2x innerhalb nicht mal einer Minute telefonisch erreichbar gewesen und äusserst freundlich sowie kundenorientiert inkl. Hintergrundinfos. Versand hier dann am nächsten Tag.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (10. Juni 2022)

silent2608 schrieb:


> Zuerst hat die Hälfte gefehlt, Nachsendung dauerte 3 Wochen und dann ist die Nachsendung auch noch falsch, aber der Fehler liegt bei mir?
> 
> Arbeitest du zufälligerweise bei dem Laden?
> 
> Ich denke der nächste der solche Sets dort kauft erlebt das Gleiche. Deren Logistik scheint outgesourced zu sein (nach Recherche), anders sind ja auch die Verzögerungen kaum zu erklären.


Nein, ich arbeite nicht dort. Die falsche Lieferung ist eine Sache und habe ich auch gar nicht in Frage gestellt. Ärgerlich, mit Aufwand verbunden und nicht schön.

Dein Fehler ist, dass du das Zeug nicht direkt bei Ankunft kontrolliert hast und dich dann Tage später drüber aufregst, dass es falsch ist. Du hättest Dir ein paar Tage Zeit gespart, in welchen der Shop ja schonmal das richtige Teil beschaffen könnte bzw. eine Ersatzlieferung veranlassen kann. 

Mehr habe ich gar nicht geschrieben.

PS: Falschlieferung ist mir übrigens mit Bike-Components auch schon passiert. Richtige Box bekommen, aber falsches Brillenmodell drin. Mail an BC, etwas später kam eine Rückfrage und ich sollte weitere Bilder zukommen lassen. Im Anschluss Retoureaufkleber bekommen und nach Rücksendung die richtige Brille erhalten.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (10. Juni 2022)

Auch ich freue mich immer über eine zügige Lieferung, wenn ich es vermasselt habe, mich rechtzeitig um meinen Bedarf zu kümmern.

Dennoch ist mir der ganze "Sofortness-Erwartungs-Zeitgeist" zuwider. btw: Ich glaube der Begriff stammte von Sascha Lobo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolutz (11. Juni 2022)

Bei BC innerhalb zwei Tagen geliefert.
Leider war der falsche Artikel im Karton. Nach max 1 Minute Wartezeit einen Mitarbeiter an der Hotline gehabt und nach max. 3 Minuten Gespräch hatte ich sowohl die Bestätigung der neuen "Bestellung" als auch das Retourenlabel per Mail.

Artikel vertauschen kann meiner Meinung nach immer mal passieren. Die Abwicklung absolut kundenorientiert, schnell und freundlich.
Für mich alles top!


----------



## JDEM (11. Juni 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich gerade auch drüber beschweren. Bike24 und R2bike schicken direkt los, BC braucht 2-3 Tage. War meine letzte Bestellung bei denen. Sollen die weniger Hipster Werbung machen und Leute im Versand anstellen...



Hab ich dann storniert - schnelle, nette Antwort vom Kundenservice bekommen, aber hilft nichts wenn man die Ersatzteile dringend braucht!


----------



## ccpirat (14. Juni 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> BC hat heute Mittag versendet.
> 
> Bei R2 bestellte ich heute einen lagernden Vorbau gegen 13 Uhr. Derzeit ist der Bestellstatus: bezahlt. Bin mal gespannt ob sich heute noch was tut.



R2 Bike war ja quasi der Shop, der mit der „Blitzlieferung“ begonnen hat.
Auch war der Support und Beratung immer absolut premium.

Aber leider halten können sie es schon länger nicht mehr.

Ich bin daher zu Bike24, BC und BD ausgewichen.


----------



## NunAuchDa (14. Juni 2022)

B24: Sonntag Vormittag bestellt, Montag um 03:35 Uhr Mail mit Verpackungsstatus und online DHL Sendungsnummer hinterlegt. Seitdem ist die Sendung elektronisch angekündigt und kommt mit etwas Glück morgen.

Meine letzte Bestellung von R2 (letzte Woche) war innerhalb von zwei Tagen da.


----------



## JDEM (14. Juni 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> B24: Sonntag Vormittag bestellt, Montag um 03:35 Uhr Mail mit Verpackungsstatus und online DHL Sendungsnummer hinterlegt. Seitdem ist die Sendung elektronisch angekündigt und kommt mit etwas Glück morgen.
> 
> Meine letzte Bestellung von R2 (letzte Woche) war innerhalb von zwei Tagen da.



Bei mir ist es ebenfalls schon seit dem Wochenende angekündigt, aber noch nicht verschickt.


----------



## Sub-Zero (14. Juni 2022)

Bei der letzten B24 Bestellung hat es mir einen Counter angezeigt bis wann bei einer Bestellung das Paket noch am selben Tag versendet wird (Timeline war glaub 14:00). Hat auch funktioniert und Bestellung wurde am selben Tag verschickt.
Klasse Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windclimber (16. Juni 2022)

B24 ist nun endlich nach genau 8 Tagen eingetroffen, alle Artikel waren von Anfang an als lagernd gekennzeichnet. Leider gab es keinerlei Benachrichtigung über die Verzögerung, auf telefonische Nachfrage hieß es dann "wir hängen dem Feiertag (Pfingstmontag) hinterher".

Habe ja durchaus Verständnis, allerdings sollte das dann auch direkt auf der Seite kommuniziert werden. Ich hatte dadurch einen größeren Umweg um an die Lieferung zu kommen, eine Änderung der Lieferadresse war nicht mehr möglich da "der Vorgang schon bei der Versandabteilung ist". Hat dann aber trotzdem noch mal 3 Tage gedauert bis die Sendung verschickt wurde...


----------



## MadCyborg (21. Juni 2022)

Hm. Hab Samstag bei B24 eine Hand voll lagernde Artikel bestellt, heute (Dienstag) ist noch nix rausgegangen. Ungewohnt.


----------



## der-gute (21. Juni 2022)

Dieser Faden zeigt einmal wieder, wie abgefuckt wir sind.

Hier wird echt keinerlei Verständnis für alles unter premium Bearbeitung gezeigt.

Als ob jeder einen privaten Sachbearbeiter hätte 🙄

Freut euch doch, wenn es mega schnell geht. Aber hört auf zu heulen , wenn ihr mal ne Woche warten müsst. Was is das bitte für eine Anspruchsdenke? Jeder fühlt sich wie King Käs.

Wird echt Zeit, das sich diese Spirale aus völlig überbezahlten Jobs und dadurch suggeriertem Status endlich abkühlt.

Demut is übrigens kein Makel!


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (21. Juni 2022)

Ich hab jetzt 12 Werktage bei BC für die Bearbeitung meiner Reklamation gewartet. Heute dann den Austausch erhalten.

Finde ich vollkommen in Ordnung für das sperrige Ding. (Wahoo Kickr Climb)


----------



## Colt__Seavers (21. Juni 2022)

Nachdem mir R2 heute per mail gebeichtet hat, dass meine bestellte Kassette doch nicht im diesen Monat, sondern im Oktober kommt, habe ich heute per Mail geantwortet und storniert. Geld war 2h später auf meinem PayPal Konto. Top!


----------



## kajofrito (21. Juni 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Dieser Faden zeigt einmal wieder, wie abgefuckt wir sind.


Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht, was die Lieferzeiten hinsichtlich einer Woche betrifft.  Aber wenn bei einem Lieferanten ein Artikel sofort als lieferbar gekennzeichnet ist und dann nach Bestellung eine Mail kommt, "lieferbar erst in 3 Monaten", dann werde ich auch sauer. Sowas ist Dummheit in der Pflege der eigenen Datenbank oder Volksverarschung. Und deswegen finde ich diesen Faden gut, um auf derzeitige Probleme bei einzelnen Lieferanten hinzuweisen. 😉


----------



## Orby (22. Juni 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Dieser Faden zeigt einmal wieder, wie abgefuckt wir sind.
> 
> Hier wird echt keinerlei Verständnis für alles unter premium Bearbeitung gezeigt.
> 
> ...


Wäre das ganze etwas sachlich verpackt, würde ich dir recht geben. 
Was das mit Einkommen und Jobs zu tun hat, verstehe ich aber nicht. Wirkt eher sehr ......


----------



## der-gute (22. Juni 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Wäre das ganze etwas sachlich verpackt, würde ich dir recht geben.
> Was das mit Einkommen und Jobs zu tun hat, verstehe ich aber nicht. Wirkt eher sehr ......


Das hat damit zu tun, das ein Anspruchsdenken durch Gehaltsklassen erzeugt wird, das eigentlich so nicht vorhanden sein müsste.
Viele schwimmen im Geld und haben mMn ein bisschen den Bezug zur Wirklichkeit verloren.
Mein Eindruck. Ein Teil des Problems.


----------



## Deleted 129888 (22. Juni 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das hat damit zu tun, das ein Anspruchsdenken durch Gehaltsklassen erzeugt wird, das eigentlich so nicht vorhanden sein müsste.
> Viele schwimmen im Geld und haben mMn ein bisschen den Bezug zur Wirklichkeit verloren.
> Mein Eindruck. Ein Teil des Problems.


Gebe dir grundsätzlich recht, es hat allerdings nichts mit Gehaltsgruppen zu tun, sondern ist IMHO der Tatsache geschuldet das inzwischen die Ergebnisse völlig fehlgeschlagener Erziehung „mitten im (Wirtschafts)leben“ angekommen sind. Wenn Sören-Kevin immer nur mit dem Fuß stampfen musste und die Helikopter-Mami umgehend jeden Wunsch erfüllte kann man ihm eigentlich noch nicht mal den Hauptvorwurf machen.
Kann mich gut an „früher“ erinnern (da war eh alles besser 😉), da haste was bestellt, aus einem Katalog aus echtem Papier (den du wiederum auch erst mal bestellen musstest), und dann kam irgendwann das Paket. Nix mit ständigen Mails zum Status, nix Paket stalken, einfach warten.


----------



## danimaniac (22. Juni 2022)

Das hat auch damit zu tun, dass zB bike24 explizit damit wirbt am selben Tag zu verschicken (bei entsprechend gekennzeichneten Produkten).
Das kann des Ausschlag geben auch mal mehr zu bezahlen, weil schnell benötigt. Wenn dann die Durchlaufzeit des Auftrags bei bike24 selber die versprochenen Zeiten sprengt kann man schon mal nachfragen, oder?

Was danach beim Paketdienstleister geschieht steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


speedwolf schrieb:


> Kann mich gut an „früher“ erinnern (da war eh alles besser 😉), da haste was bestellt, aus einem Katalog aus echtem Papier (den du wiederum auch erst mal bestellen musstest), und dann kam irgendwann das Paket. Nix mit ständigen Mails zum Status, nix Paket stalken, einfach warten.


auch damals war es schon so dass du:
1. Anrufen konntest für die Bestellung statt ausgefüllter Karte hinschicken
2. Das Paket dann innerhalb einer Woche da war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (22. Juni 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> kann man schon mal nachfragen


Man fragt ja zumeist nicht unvoreingenommen nach, man beschwert sich halt hier im Internetz…

Uns geht es einfach viel zu gut. 

PS: glaubt man denn jeden Marketingspruch bzw. jede Werbung?


----------



## danimaniac (22. Juni 2022)

Ist das für dich nur ein Marketingspruch, bzw. Werbung?




Da steht immerhin versprechen.

btw. wenn es mir wichtig ist, natürlich schreibe ich dann dem Shop erstmal eine E-Mail oder rufe an.
Manchmal ist es ja trivial, oder einfach dummgelaufen. Oder nach ein paar Feiertagen einfach zu viel los.

Nicht Rad aber Online-Bestellung:
Ende Mai Second Life Matratze bei emma bestellt. Lieferdarum 2.6.-7.6. angekündigt. Da bald Gäste erwartet werden und schlafen direkt auf dem Lattenrost scheiße ist: GESTERN dann mal nachgefragt. Da zur Zeit (entgegen Lieferbarkeitsdarstellung online) keine Second Life Matratzen verfügbar sind gab es nun ein kostenloses Upgrade auf direkt lieferbare Ware.

Finde da kann man durchaus nochmal differenzieren zwischen abgehobenem Anspruchsdenken und realistischer Einforderung bezahlter Leistungen und gegebener Versprechen.


----------



## Geißlein (22. Juni 2022)

@danimaniac 

Hab keine Ahnung, wenn da das zeitliche Limit erreicht ist.
Meine Bestellungen, die Ich dort kurz vor 15:00 Uhr (zwischen 14:45 und 14:55) abgeschlossen habe, wurden alle erst am Folgetag versendet, bzw. da kam zumindest die Versandbenachrichtigung.
Und alle bestellten Artikel waren auch mit dem entsprechenden Symbol gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Orby (22. Juni 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das hat damit zu tun, das ein Anspruchsdenken durch Gehaltsklassen erzeugt wird, das eigentlich so nicht vorhanden sein müsste.
> Viele schwimmen im Geld und haben mMn ein bisschen den Bezug zur Wirklichkeit verloren.
> Mein Eindruck. Ein Teil des Problems.


Das kann man sich so schönreden ja. 

Sorry, liest sich für mich als würdest Demut predigen und Neid und Missgunst leben. Es gibt Idioten in allen Einkommensklassen. 
Kann da leider keinen sinnvollen Zusammenhang erkennen.


----------



## der-gute (22. Juni 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Das kann man sich so schönreden ja.
> 
> Sorry, liest sich für mich als würdest Demut predigen und Neid und Missgunst leben. Es gibt Idioten in allen Einkommensklassen.
> Kann da leider keinen sinnvollen Zusammenhang erkennen.


Das stimmt schon. Überall gibt es A-Löcher.

Es geht hier aber um den verzerrten und realitätsfernen Anspruch an Premiumservice bei der Bestellung von (zumeist) reinen Konsumgütern.

Da wird, wie auch in den anderen Bereichen der reinen „Luxus“güter (weil primär nicht zum normalen Leben notwendig) unglaublich viel Geld ausgegeben. Und das wird eben durch surreal hohe Einkommen gefördert.

Ein Geringverdiener (Achtung, kein Schimpfwort!) wird sich nicht hinstellen und sich über die eine Woche dauernde Lieferung eines Fahrradteiles muckieren. Weil ja die letzten drei Bestellungen diesen Monat schneller gingen.

Ich finde schon, das es einen Zusammenhang zwischen übermäßigem Verdienst und unberechtigtem odee überzogenem Premiumanspruch gibt.

Meine Meinung? Wie oben geschrieben…wenn ich etwas dringend brauche, dann sprech ich eben direkt mit dem Händler. So von Mensch zu Mensch am Telefon.
Nicht über Email.
Nicht über Facebook.
Nicht über ein Internetforum.

Und immer bedenken…das Stimmungsbild hier (Erfahrungen, Meinungen, Enttäuschungen) ist nicht repräsentativ für die Wirklichkeit.


----------



## seto2 (22. Juni 2022)

.


----------



## Orby (22. Juni 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon. Überall gibt es A-Löcher.
> 
> Es geht hier aber um den verzerrten und realitätsfernen Anspruch an Premiumservice bei der Bestellung von (zumeist) reinen Konsumgütern.
> 
> ...


Ich kann all diesem nicht folgen weil sich mir der Zusammenhang nicht erschließt. Es wirkt eher wie eine emotionale Reaktion die mit diesem Thema nicht wirklich viel zu tun hat. Aber ich kann eine gewisse Abneigung bei dir erkennen gegen Menschen die ein gutes/hohes Einkommen haben. 
Da dies aber hier nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat, klinge ich mich hier aus bevor das noch weiter ausartet.


----------



## Deleted 129888 (22. Juni 2022)

Wartet mal ab wenn demnächst Strom & Gas nicht mehr umgehend geliefert werden…


----------



## der-gute (22. Juni 2022)

speedwolf schrieb:


> Wartet mal ab wenn demnächst Strom & Gas nicht mehr umgehend geliefert werden…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelevra2011 (22. Juni 2022)

Gestern Nacht bei bike24 bestellt 
Heute morgen um 9 hatte ich den tracking Code 
Heute morgen um 10 bei r2bike bestellt und um 12 die tracking Nummer bekommen 
Also top zufrieden 👍


----------



## mansir05 (22. Juni 2022)

.


----------



## Daniel1893 (22. Juni 2022)

mansir05 schrieb:


> Hey, kann man bei Bike-Components sich irgendwo förmlich beschwerden? Habe Montags bestellt und bis heute nicht verwendet, laut Kundendienst, der mir endlich auf eine der vier Mails geantwortet hat,  gesagt, es sei Versandfertig und wird schnellstmöglich versendet, das war um 09:00 morgens...
> Bis jetzt hat immer alles gut geklappt, immer am gleichen Tag versendet, genau wenn es dringend ist, geht es nicht...


Vermutlich haben sie erst nach der vierten Mail verstanden was du willst


----------



## mansir05 (22. Juni 2022)

Daniel1893 schrieb:


> Vermutlich haben sie erst nach der vierten Mail verstanden was du willst


😂😂


----------



## mansir05 (22. Juni 2022)

Habe mir gerade die anderen Posts von euch durchgelesen, dann ist mir meine Frage schon etwas zu blöd gewesen...


----------



## Colt__Seavers (23. Juni 2022)

jemand auch gerade Probleme mit der bike24 HP?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NunAuchDa (23. Juni 2022)

Heut früh konnte ich problemlos bestellen


----------



## danimaniac (23. Juni 2022)

Nicht schlimmer als sonst


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Juni 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> jemand auch gerade Probleme mit der bike24 HP?


Immer! Aber so meinst du das bestimmt nicht


----------



## Deleted 129888 (23. Juni 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Das hat auch damit zu tun, dass zB bike24 explizit damit wirbt am selben Tag zu verschicken (bei entsprechend gekennzeichneten Produkten).
> Das kann des Ausschlag geben auch mal mehr zu bezahlen, weil schnell benötigt. Wenn dann die Durchlaufzeit des Auftrags bei bike24 selber die versprochenen Zeiten sprengt kann man schon mal nachfragen, oder?


Nun hat Bike24 es doch tatsächlich nicht geschafft meine vor 15 Uhr aufgegebene Bestellung heute zu verschicken. Ob hinfahren und alles niederbrennen wohl eine gerechtfertigte Reaktion darauf wäre? 🤔


----------



## NunAuchDa (23. Juni 2022)

Heute früh um 6:55 Uhr bei bike24 bestellt und das Paket soll morgen ankommen.
Allerdings waren es nur 3 Ventile


----------



## Terentius (25. Juni 2022)

Hat schonmal jemand Erfahrungen machen müssen, wie lange es dauert bis ein beschädigtes Paket ankommt,  welches neu verpackt werden soll? 

Mein Paket von Sport Okay sollte eigentlich am Freitag ankommen, am Donnerstag wurde es von DHL als beschädigt gemeldet. Eigentlich hatte ich extra so bestellt, dass mein neuer Sattel jetzt zum Testen da ist. Ich habe da keinen Stress, mich interessieren nur die üblichen Wartezeiten.


----------



## NunAuchDa (25. Juni 2022)

Ich hatte das schon öfters. 3 bis 5 Tage sind da wohl normal. Manchmal wurde komplett neu verpackt, aber manchmal auch nur das beschädigte Paket in einen größeren Karton getan.


----------



## Sopor (25. Juni 2022)

Bei mir einen Tag extra. Zusätzliches Klebeband drum...


----------



## NunAuchDa (25. Juni 2022)

Ich glaub das hängt auch immer vom Paketzentrum ab und deren Personalverhältnissen.


----------



## Jaerrit (25. Juni 2022)

Ich muss hier mal ne Lanze für www.Procycle-Parts.de brechen, kannte den Laden nicht und habe mittags was bestellt, Lieferung war am nächsten Tag da. Vor der Bestellung hatte ich auch noch ne Frage per Chat gestellt, die umgehend beantwortet wurde. Brauchte zusätzlich Kleinkram, der nicht im Shop gelistet war, diesen per Chat angefragt, wurde dann mitgeliefert 👍🏼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevie8 (26. Juni 2022)

Hier mal eine Empfehlung für Alltricks. RS Domain 150/29 für 449. Schon mal guter Preis plus als einziger in 150 lagernd. Lieferung gratis und in 3 Tagen in Ö gewesen.👍


----------



## edeltoaster (7. Juli 2022)

Montag Abend bei Bike24 bestellt, immer noch in Bearbeitung. Das hatte ich tatsächlich noch nie. Insbesondere sind aber auch 2 Artikel mittlerweile nicht mehr lieferbar, argh.


----------



## Sickgirl (7. Juli 2022)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Montag Abend bei Bike24 bestellt, immer noch in Bearbeitung. Das hatte ich tatsächlich noch nie. Insbesondere sind aber auch 2 Artikel mittlerweile nicht mehr lieferbar, argh.


Bei mir genauso, Montag früh bestellt und nichts tut sich


----------



## edeltoaster (7. Juli 2022)

Ist zeitlich jetzt nicht so tragisch, sind Teile für einen Neuaufbau. Ist leider was Preise und Verfügbarkeit angeht eine ambitionierte Zeit für so ein Unterfangen, und da gab's eben noch die besten Preise bei Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## Grizzly71 (7. Juli 2022)

bike24 
Montag bestellt und gerade kam zumindest mal eine Benachrichtigung das es verpackt wäre


----------



## edeltoaster (7. Juli 2022)

Na das ist doch was! Ich komme mir etwas shabby vor mich hier zu beklagen, eigentlich geht's uns ja hervorragend. Aber man(n) freut sich natürlich sehr über die Hobby-Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Grizzly71 (7. Juli 2022)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Na das ist doch was! Ich komme mir etwas shabby vor mich hier zu beklagen, eigentlich geht's uns ja hervorragend. Aber man(n) freut sich natürlich sehr über die Hobby-Kleinigkeiten.


in der Tat - wir sind schon sehr verwöhnt


----------



## RedFlash (7. Juli 2022)

Grizzly71 schrieb:


> bike24
> Montag bestellt und gerade kam zumindest mal eine Benachrichtigung das es verpackt wäre


Was‘n bei denen los? Hab am Sonntag bestellt und noch nicht mal ne Benachrichtigung bekommen. Die sind doch sonst nicht so lahm. Die sollten sich besser vorher überlegen, ob die nen Klamotten Sale machen, wenn sie es dann nicht mit der Logistik geregelt bekommen. 
Das Versprechen am Tag vor 15 Uhr bestellte Sachen werden noch am gleichen Tag versendet, ist dann ja wohl ein Witz. Bei mir sind es mittlerweile 4 Tage und noch kein Versand in Sicht. Das können andere wesentlich besser!


----------



## travelgerd (7. Juli 2022)

Es war Sonntag, Sonntag arbeiten keine Banken und Bike24 auch nicht. Und Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedFlash (7. Juli 2022)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Es war Sonntag, Sonntag arbeiten keine Banken und Bike24 auch nicht. Und Du?


Ja, ich arbeite tatsächlich auch sonntags. Tut hier aber rein gar nichts zur Sache.
Seit meiner Bestellung sind 4 Werktage verstrichen, an denen sich rein gar nichts bewegt hat. Vielleicht sollten die in solchen Fällen auch an Sonntagen arbeiten, um ihren Versprechen gerecht zu werden. Ich denke, es ist nicht zu viel verlangt, dass wenn ich am Wochenende etwas bestelle, dieses Teil am nächsten Wochenende im Einsatz haben können sollte. 
Bei denen hakt es im Moment scheinbar nicht nur beim Versand, auf Nachfragen bekommt man nach 2 Tagen ebenfalls keine Antwort. Echt übel für ein derart großes Unternehmen.
Scheinbar zu viele Mitarbeiter auf einmal in den Sommerurlaub geschickt? Und dann auch noch Sale? What a fail!


----------



## travelgerd (7. Juli 2022)

Nein, Bike24 arbeitet relativ normal. Nicht im Amazon Speed, aber in normalen Zeitspannen. M.W. werden die bei einer Bestellung erst aktiv wenn von der Bank, Paypal etc. das Bezahl-OK kommt. Vorher machen andere auch nichts.


----------



## Stevie8 (7. Juli 2022)

RedFlash schrieb:


> Ja, ich arbeite tatsächlich auch sonntags. Tut hier aber rein gar nichts zur Sache.
> Seit meiner Bestellung sind 4 Werktage verstrichen, an denen sich rein gar nichts bewegt hat. Vielleicht sollten die in solchen Fällen auch an Sonntagen arbeiten, um ihren Versprechen gerecht zu werden. Ich denke, es ist nicht zu viel verlangt, dass wenn ich am Wochenende etwas bestelle, dieses Teil am nächsten Wochenende im Einsatz haben können sollte.
> Bei denen hakt es im Moment scheinbar nicht nur beim Versand, auf Nachfragen bekommt man nach 2 Tagen ebenfalls keine Antwort. Echt übel für ein derart großes Unternehmen.
> Scheinbar zu viele Mitarbeiter auf einmal in den Sommerurlaub geschickt? Und dann auch noch Sale? What a fail!


Corona bekannt?


----------



## RedFlash (7. Juli 2022)

Stevie8 schrieb:


> Corona bekannt?


Tss, die altbekannte Leier, wenn was nicht so läuft wie es laufen sollte. Hatte ja jeder 2,5 Jahre Zeit sich darauf einzustellen, oder? An den Zustellern scheitert es zum Beispiel nicht, das läuft problemlos. 
Und wenn es immer noch coronabedingte Engpässe und Ausfälle gibt, warum packen die sich dann noch zusätzlich Sale Aktionen ans Bein, wenn sie es doch unter normalen Umständen schon kaum bewältigt bekommen? Für mich absolut unverständlich!


----------



## NukaCola (7. Juli 2022)

Sei froh, dass es nicht um lebenswichtige Medikamente geht.
Wir haben es alle schon erlebt, dass es etwas länger dauert. Die kurzen Lieferzeiten haben uns halt versaut... bzw. ungeduldig gemacht. Ich kenn' das gut !


----------



## NunAuchDa (7. Juli 2022)

Bei mir macht mehr DHL Probleme als bike24. Meine Pakete liegen länger bei dhl als die Bearbeitung beim Versender dauert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevie8 (7. Juli 2022)

Tut nichts zur Sache aber wir haben im spitalsbereich Probleme weil coronawelle plus urlaubswelle. Aber Urlaub muss man den Leuten gönnen weils eh schon am Limit sind. Das sind Probleme aber gut...

Was willst dich vorbereiten? Große Lager mehr Personal? Dann wird hier gesudert wie teuer ein Anbieter ist.


----------



## travelgerd (7. Juli 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Bei mir macht mehr DHL Probleme als bike24. Meine Pakete liegen länger bei dhl als die Bearbeitung beim Versender dauert


Bei mir ists genau umgekehrt. Wenn Bike24 (oder ein anderer Versender) Geldeingang verbucht hat, wird der Versandprozess gestartet. Wenn das Paket DHL physisch angenommen hat geht es meistens sehr schnell. Ausnahmen: Samstags meistens und Montags immer wird standardmäßig nichts ausgefahren/angeliefert.


----------



## RedFlash (7. Juli 2022)

Ihr habt recht, ist ein Luxusproblem… gibt wichtigeres. 
Ich bin vermutlich wirklich durch Speedversender a la Amazon zu verwöhnt. Geht bestimmt morgen raus.


----------



## Orby (7. Juli 2022)

Man gewöhnt sich schnell an 24Std Lieferung, ertappe ich mich selbst dabei diesen Luxus zu genießen. 

BD am Sonntag bestellt, Mittwoch geliefert. Dort rechne ich immer mit Versand am 2.Werktag, das passt dann auch. 

Alltricks am Montag 20 Uhr bestellt, Dienstag versendet. Dauert natürlich etwas aus FR. 

Heute erneut bei BD und Hibike was bestellt. Hibike hat mich dabei positiv überrascht, Bestellung um 9:30 Uhr, bereits versendet und sollte morgen kommen. Die haben sonst eher am 2.Werktag versendet. 

Was mich aktuell bzw schon länger etwas ärgert, gestern späte abends eine Hose angeschaut und überlegt, heute bestellen wollen, frühestens in 6 Wochen 😲


----------



## Shonzo (7. Juli 2022)

Bike24: am 04.07. spätabends bestellt, heute am 07.07. da. Kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## sepp0 (7. Juli 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Bei mir macht mehr DHL Probleme als bike24. Meine Pakete liegen länger bei dhl als die Bearbeitung beim Versender dauert



Meine bike 24 Bestellung vom Dienstag Mittag wurde heute mit Hermes verschicken. 
Bei der r2 bike Bestellung von letztens hatte dhl auch 4 tage gebraucht.


----------



## Maigun (7. Juli 2022)

Hab gar nichts bestellt (ich schwör) heute Benachrichtigung aus’m Briefkasten gezogen, liegt abholbereit in der Filiale.


----------



## NukaCola (7. Juli 2022)

Minority Report ?!


----------



## Orby (7. Juli 2022)

NukaCola schrieb:


> Minority Report ?!


Wenn das zutrifft, dann kommt die Tage DHL gleich mit einem 7.5to zu mir  🤣 

Da fällt mir gerade ein, ich wollte noch was bestellen 🙄


----------



## Grizzly71 (8. Juli 2022)

Flashmob bei bike24? Scheint so als ob gerade das ganze Forum gleichzeitig bei denen bestellt   
Ich hab heute Nacht zumindest eine Versandbestätigung meiner Bestellung von Montag bekommen. 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edeltoaster (8. Juli 2022)

Man darf gespannt sein! Vll passiert mit meiner Montags-Bestellung ja auch mal was!


----------



## s3pp3l (8. Juli 2022)

RedFlash schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es mittlerweile 4 Tage und noch kein Versand in Sicht. Das können andere wesentlich besser!


Du sitzt als Kunde am längeren Hebel ... Am besten stornieren und nicht mehr dort bestellen!


----------



## Terentius (8. Juli 2022)

Ich schrieb letztens schon, dass DHL mein Paket von Sport Okay beschädigt hat. Leider war der Sattel auch noch verbogen. Also Sattel zurück geschickt und nochmal bestellt. Der neue Sattel kam nach drei Tagen bei mir an und die Retoure wurde zügig bearbeitet.

Der SQlab 612 2.1 active ist für 115€ recht preiswert gewesen, war aber ein Versandrückläufer (Befestigungsspuren waren zu sehen). Finde ich persönlich aber voll in Ordnung, schließlich schicke ich auch hin und wieder etwas zurück.


----------



## s3pp3l (8. Juli 2022)

Grizzly71 schrieb:


> Flashmob bei bike24? Scheint so als ob gerade das ganze Forum gleichzeitig bei denen bestellt
> Ich hab heute Nacht zumindest eine Versandbestätigung meiner Bestellung von Montag bekommen. 👍


Sieht so aus ... Ich hatte letztens bei r2 bestellt und die brauchten auch so lange wie Normalsterbliche  Wahnsinn, wie verwöhnt man war. Bei bike24 habe auch noch keine Bestellbestätigung.

Lediglich Amazon lässt seine "Sklaven" noch wie gewohnt klotzen !


----------



## HabeDEhre (8. Juli 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> Hab gar nichts bestellt (ich schwör) heute Benachrichtigung aus’m Briefkasten gezogen, liegt abholbereit in der Filiale.


So ähnlich kenn ich das.... Man kommt heim und da liegen irgendwelche Pakete für einen rum. Die Frau frägt was man denn da schon wieder fürs Rad bestellt hat!? Man weiß es meist selber nicht, bis man das Paket öffnet. Stimmt, das war ganz wichtig und ein Schnapper!
Erste Anzeichen von Demenz? Bin ich kosumsüchtig? Oh, eine neue E-Mail: "Schnäppchenjägerthread, Neue Antwort auf beobachtetes Thema"....


----------



## DonAndrej (8. Juli 2022)

Ich glaube hier ist es nicht Offtopic und ich werde nicht angemeckert. 

Am 27.7. bei fahrrad.de ein Bike bestellt, immer noch kein Versand. Service und Tickets führen zu nix. Bleibt nur beten, dass es bald und nicht defekt ankommt, auf Reklamationen dort habe ich nun wirklich keine Lust. 

Mittlerweile gibt es das Fahrrad in nem anderen Shop 200eur billiger, dieser gehört aber zur gleichen Dachmarke und operiert aus Frankreich heraus - weiß nicht, wie lang der Versand dort noch dauern könnte, sodass ich mich nicht traue bei fahrrad.de zu stornieren.


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Juli 2022)

BC hat jetzt für Bekleidung 1 Woche bis zur Versandbereitstellung gebraucht. Lagerumbau und Rückstand der genannte Grund.
Bergfreunde 2 Tage.

Jetzt mal schauen, wie lange der Transport dauert.


----------



## danimaniac (8. Juli 2022)

DonAndrej schrieb:


> Am 27.7. bei fahrrad.de ein Bike bestellt, immer noch kein Versand.


Jährt sich ja bald. Da kann man ruhig mal nachfragen


----------



## DonAndrej (8. Juli 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Jährt sich ja bald. Da kann man ruhig mal nachfragen


27.6. Natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (8. Juli 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Da fällt mir gerade ein, ich wollte noch was bestellen 🙄


Ich mach mich jetzt unbeliebt. 
Bestellung Bike24 Freitag 00:07; 19:07 an Hermes übergeben 

Zählt aber nicht, sind Trekkingstöcke, mache mich jetzt doppelt unbeliebt 🤣 Will die auch mal probieren.


----------



## edeltoaster (8. Juli 2022)

Meine Bestellung von Montag ist noch immer in Bearbeitung. Sind die restlichen Teile für'n neues Radl und vorher geht's nicht weiter.


----------



## edeltoaster (9. Juli 2022)

JETZT ist sie verpackt. Und vollständig scheint sie auch, jippi!


----------



## Innsbruuucker (9. Juli 2022)

Bestellung Dienstag ca 9 uhr:
Bc Versand am 07.07. Zugestellt.

R2 Bike Ankündigung über Versand am 06.07. Aber erst am 07.07. An DHL übergeben. Leider noch nicht zugestellt.
*
SportOkay Versand am gleichen Tag*. Zugestellt.


----------



## esmirald_h (10. Juli 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> Hab gar nichts bestellt (ich schwör) heute Benachrichtigung aus’m Briefkasten gezogen, liegt abholbereit in der Filiale.


Hast bestimmt bei RCZ was bestellt und vergessen 🤣


----------



## Maigun (11. Juli 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> So ähnlich kenn ich das....





esmirald_h schrieb:


> Hast bestimmt bei RCZ was bestellt und vergessen 🤣


Auflösung: es war Rudelpost = beschde. | Vor allem wenn nicht erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allseasonbiker (11. Juli 2022)

Bike24 – letzte Woche Montag bestellt und bisher nichts passiert. Inzwischen sind auch ein paar Artikel nicht mehr lagernd. Bei Aufgabe der Bestellung werden lagernde Artikel aber für einen reserviert, oder? Auf diese Frage per Mail an den Bike24 Support gab es auch noch keine Antwort


----------



## NunAuchDa (11. Juli 2022)

Normal sollte bei Bestellung der Artikel reserviert werden.

Hast Du vielleicht per Vorkasse bestellt und B24 fand noch keinen Geldeingang?


----------



## Allseasonbiker (11. Juli 2022)

Ja war per Vorkasse. Hab am gleichen Tag noch per Sofotüberweisung überwiesen. Hab jetzt nicht jeden Tag in die Bestelldetails geguckt, aber heute steht es als bezahlt da. Naja die Beiträge hier und bei Trustpilot zeigen dass man aktuell länger warten muss...aber so lange hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juli 2022)

Man kann bei Bike24 auch gut anrufen. Die sind immer super nett.


----------



## edeltoaster (11. Juli 2022)

Allseasonbiker schrieb:


> Bike24 – letzte Woche Montag bestellt und bisher nichts passiert. Inzwischen sind auch ein paar Artikel nicht mehr lagernd. Bei Aufgabe der Bestellung werden lagernde Artikel aber für einen reserviert, oder? Auf diese Frage per Mail an den Bike24 Support gab es auch noch keine Antwort


War bei mir auch so. Lieferung ist nun per DHL unterwegs und vollständig. Hatte auch mehrere nicht mehr lieferbare Artikel, alles dabei.


----------



## Brodie_Expresso (12. Juli 2022)

letzte Woche was bei Jonito GmbH in Lübeck bestellt. Sehr gute Kommunikation bei einer technischen Rückfrage, schneller Versand innerhalb von 3 Tagen und über den Preis konnte man sich auch einigen.. Klare Empfehlung meinerseits.


----------



## mansir05 (13. Juli 2022)

Ich bin echt der, der immer pech hat. Maciag am Donnerstag bestellt, immer noch nicht weg. Müsste gestern angekommen sein... maciag ist bei mir aber allgemein schrecklich mit Liefern seid 2 Monaten oder so


----------



## mansir05 (13. Juli 2022)

Schrecklich, wisst ihr. Ganz ehrlich, und der Kundenservice ist mittlerweile auch Katastrophe bei denen. Weiß nicht, ob ich das Paket jemals noch bekommen


----------



## Maigun (13. Juli 2022)

mansir05 schrieb:


> Schrecklich, wisst ihr. Ganz ehrlich, und der Kundenservice ist mittlerweile auch Katastrophe bei denen. Weiß nicht, ob ich das Paket jemals noch bekommen


… kann ich so nicht bestätigen, weiß dass deren Kundenservice wohl aus gegebenem Anlass häufiger im HO arbeitet. Möglich /oder bei mir dass da Kommunikation was zeitverzögert abläuft. Hab mich letztes mal als ich den in Anspruch genommen hab top beraten gefühlt, weil derjenige plan von dem hatte was ich angefragt hatte. Hab danach dann auch dort bestellt und war eines der gelungensten Upgrades an besagtem Bike.

€: Ich drück dir die


----------



## mansir05 (13. Juli 2022)

Hatte bisher immer extrem gute Erfahrung gemacht, stimmt. Nur in letzter Zeit gar nicht mehr, schade.
Danke👍😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonAndrej (13. Juli 2022)

So, das am 29.6. bestellte San Quentin 2 wurde am 11.7. zur Lieferung übergeben. "Leider" habe ich das Fahrrad eine Stunde zuvor storniert bzw. den Kauf widerrufen, da es bei Probikeshop mittlerweile für insg. 970 Euro zu haben ist, und nicht für 1220eur wie bei Fahrrad.de.B ei 100eur und schneller Lieferung wärs mir egal, 250eur ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied.

Leider hatte ich auch bei der ersten Bestellung einen Shop in der Nähe zum Liefern ausgewählt, der es dann auch zusammenbauen sollte (der gleiche Preis, wie nach Hause, aber wird halt noch zusammengebaut). Jetzt muss ich hoffen, dass sie meiner Bitte nachgehen und das Paket verweigern anzunehmen. Natürlich schade um den unnötigen Transport, aber wohl nicht anders möglich. Bei DHL wäre übrigens eine Verweigerung noch vor dem Transport möglich - wurde aber mit Hartmann International verschickt

Jetzt gilt es abzuwarten, ob Probikeshop es schnell versendet. Wenn es bei ähnlichen 2 Wochen bleibt, wäre das ja in Ordnung.


----------



## Terentius (13. Juli 2022)

Zum Thema Bike24:
Am Sonntag bestellt, heute Mittag erhalten. Die scheinen ihre Probleme in den Griff bekommen zu haben. 

Leider muss ich die bestellten Handschuhe zurück schicken, manchmal verstehe ich denn Sinn der Größentabellen nicht, wenn diese überhaupt nicht stimmen.


----------



## san_andreas (14. Juli 2022)

Jonito…zum ersten Mal vorgestern bestellt, gestern Versand, heute Zustellung.


----------



## robbitobbi (18. Juli 2022)

Bei R2 am Freitag gegen 11:00 bestellt, komme heute in die Firma (Lieferadresse), ist das Paket seit Samstag schon da. In der Sendungsverfolgung steht, um 8:30 geliefert. Hatte soo schnell nun nicht damit gerechnet 👍🏼


----------



## Maigun (18. Juli 2022)

R2 gestern Abend bestellt, DHL würde morgen liefern, bin ich aber nicht zuhause hab ich's mal auf meinen Wunschliefertag verschoben, für mich perfekt


----------



## RedFlash (18. Juli 2022)

Mit R2 Bike hab ich ähnliche positive Erfahrungen mit High Speed Versand gemacht. Unter der Woche vormittags bestellt, am nächsten Tag schon da. Die haben ja auch keine Discount Preise, viele exotische und teure Produkte und damit vermutlich auch ein geringeres Auftragsvolumen. Ist aber reine Spekulation.


----------



## Orby (18. Juli 2022)

So, glaube ich kann euch alle toppen 😂

Samstag im Briefkasten, .... nicht angetroffen..... 8,88€..... 🧐 Samstag der 16.Juli 2022, das Datum ist wichtig.
Auf dem Weg zur Post, .... nein.... hab doch alles 🤔 wird doch nicht...... nein.... da habe ich seit Ende März oder April das Geld zurück.
Doch 😳 meine Syncros Hixon Klone von Aliexpress vom 27.12.2021, die Kohle bereits seit Monaten zurück da verschollen 🤪

Sogar Rahmen aus China waren bisher nach 2-3 Wochen wortlos vor der Türe gestanden. Auch nicht toll wenn um 22 Uhr das Paket an deiner Haustüre lehnt 🤬


----------



## Remux (21. Juli 2022)

Bike Components schwächelt gerade wieder ziemlich. Kleinteil am Montag bestellt, bis heute keine Versandbestätigung trotz "lagernd" erhalten. Dumm, dass ich das Teil brauche 
Der Radladen vor Ort hatte nur einen deutlich größeren Trekkingrad Zugeinsteller, den ich für die Sattelstütze nehmen könnte.


----------



## prof.66 (21. Juli 2022)

Jap BC bei mir auch binnen zwei Wochen die die zweite Bestellung und es dauert lange bis sie versendet wird bzw die letzte wurde erst auf Nachfrage verschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seto2 (21. Juli 2022)

Ist gerade Ferienzeit?! 🤔😉


----------



## Grizzly71 (21. Juli 2022)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Jap BC bei mir auch binnen zwei Wochen die die zweite Bestellung und es dauert lange bis sie versendet wird bzw die letzte wurde erst auf Nachfrage verschickt.





seto2 schrieb:


> Ist gerade Ferienzeit?! 🤔😉


wundert euch das...
Hier bestellt doch jetzt jeder mit dem BC-Code kostenloser Versand auch mal schnell Kleinteile für unter 10€. Das - und die Ferienzeit - dauert dann halt.  🤔


----------



## prof.66 (21. Juli 2022)

Nuja war bis jetzt nie ein Problem bei BC, eigentlich bin ich da auch recht entspannt aber jetzt bräuchte ich die Bestellung um mein Rad fertig auf zu bauen.


----------



## NunAuchDa (21. Juli 2022)

Letzten Sonntag gegen 16:30 Uhr mehrere Kleinteile bei B24 bestellt. Alles auf Lager und mit 1 bis 4  Tagen Lieferzeit angegeben.
Status immer noch auf Neu.


----------



## Remux (21. Juli 2022)

Ich habe echt kein Problem wenns mal etwas länger dauert aber wenn nach 4 Tage noch nichts passiert ist, wirds langsam bisl nervig.
Generell würde ich bei so Kleinteilen ja gerne Shops vor Ort unterstützen aber entweder gibts das Zeug nicht oder es wird der Dreifache Preis verlangt (mir letztens passiert, die wollten für eine (!) Olive für die Bremse 3€  )


----------



## Grizzly71 (21. Juli 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich habe echt kein Problem wenns mal etwas länger dauert aber wenn nach 4 Tage noch nichts passiert ist, wirds langsam bisl nervig.
> Generell würde ich bei so Kleinteilen ja gerne Shops vor Ort unterstützen aber entweder gibts das Zeug nicht oder es wird der Dreifache Preis verlangt (mir letztens passiert, die wollten für eine (!) Olive für die Bremse 3€  )


Dann hast du die Olive aber sofort und hast sogar nachhaltig gehandelt.
Ich meine wir zahlen inzwischen über 2€ für einen Liter Sprit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maigun (21. Juli 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag gegen 16:30 Uhr mehrere Kleinteile bei B24 bestellt. Alles auf Lager und mit 1 bis 4  Tagen Lieferzeit angegeben.
> Status immer noch auf Neu.


Letzten Sonntag 20:21 3 Teile dort bestellt. Alles auf sofort lieferbar, wird morgen via Hermes geliefert zumindest so von Hermes angekündigt.

€: wäre das früher gekommen, hätte ich eh Wunschliefertag Freitag draus gemacht


----------



## zhenn (21. Juli 2022)

So lang musste Ich noch nie warten bei Bike24. Vor 8 Tagen bestellt, sofort bezahlt und es tut sich noch immer nix. Artikel waren als lieferbar angegeben und jetzt nicht mehr auf Lager.


----------



## emse33 (21. Juli 2022)

Habe schon mehrmals bei Komking.de bestellt, Versand meist am selben Tag Zustellung am nächsten Werktag so auch bei R2 bike.

Bike24 hatte ich vor 3 Wochen etwas bestellt und direkt retourniert. Bis heute keine Bearbeitung der Retoure, Paypal wurde bereits eingeschaltet. Ich hatte dazu telefonischen Kontakt , die plumpe Aussage war, dass Bike24 total überlastet sei und die Bearbeitung  der Retouren bis zu 3 Wochen dauern kann....echt jetzt?


----------



## Grizzly71 (21. Juli 2022)

emse33 schrieb:


> Habe schon mehrmals bei Komking.de bestellt, Versand meist am selben Tag Zustellung am nächsten Werktag so auch bei R2 bike.
> 
> Bike24 hatte ich vor 3 Wochen etwas bestellt und direkt retourniert. Bis heute keine Bearbeitung der Retoure, Paypal wurde bereits eingeschaltet. Ich hatte dazu telefonischen Kontakt , die plumpe Aussage war, dass Bike24 total überlastet sei und die Bearbeitung  der Retouren bis zu 3 Wochen dauern kann....echt jetzt?


bike24 geht auch auf Rechnung


----------



## Orby (21. Juli 2022)

emse33 schrieb:


> Bike24 hatte ich vor 3 Wochen etwas bestellt und direkt retourniert. Bis heute keine Bearbeitung der Retoure, Paypal wurde bereits eingeschaltet. Ich hatte dazu telefonischen Kontakt , die plumpe Aussage war, dass Bike24 total überlastet sei und die Bearbeitung der Retouren bis zu 3 Wochen dauern kann....echt jetzt?


Was willst den hören wenn es die Wahrheit ist? Sollen die sich was für dich ausdenken was besser klingt? 

Kann ja verstehen wenn es dir um ein Bike für 4-6k geht und die Kohle wieder schnell zurück willst. Ob es schneller geht mit PayPal einschalten?


----------



## san_andreas (21. Juli 2022)

Bei uns im Büro haben x Leute wieder Corona, das wird bei den Versendern nicht anders sein.


----------



## Maigun (21. Juli 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Bike für 4-6k





emse33 schrieb:


> direkt retourniert




direkt retourniert, könnte man auch ins Grübeln 🤔 kommen, wieviele weitere Versender gleichzeitig ins Rennen geschickt wurden 😬.
Protipp: Seltenst retournieren, freundlich bleiben, damit bekommt man auch mal eine Extrawurst 🌭 und es wird eine Ausnahme gemacht wenn man mal einen Sonderwunsch hat. Also PayPal Schlichtungsstelle würde ich persönlich nur bei zweifelhaften Versendern einschalten, um die mach ich aber eigentlich einen Bogen.


----------



## Maigun (21. Juli 2022)

Ich hau hier mal ein Zitat aus einer E-Mail mit Bike 24 drunter:


> … die Beschaffung von Sonderartikeln einen zusätzlichen Aufwand für uns bedeutet, wir dies deswegen eigentlich nicht anbieten und ich es nur für dich nachgeschaut habe, weil du ein guter Kunde bist …


----------



## emse33 (21. Juli 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> direkt retourniert, könnte man auch ins Grübeln 🤔 kommen, wieviele weitere Versender gleichzeitig ins Rennen geschickt wurden 😬.
> Protipp: Seltenst retournieren, freundlich bleiben, damit bekommt man auch mal eine Extrawurst 🌭 und es wird eine Ausnahme gemacht wenn man mal einen Sonderwunsch hat. Also PayPal Schlichtungsstelle würde ich persönlich nur bei zweifelhaften Versendern einschalten, um die mach ich aber eigentlich einen Bogen.


Wenn ich eine Schaltgruppe über 2000€ bestelle und einen falsche erhalte sollte dies überhaupt kein Problem darstellen.

Ich sehe dies etwas anders...Bike24 verkauft extrem große Mengen an Ware!, diese werden innerhalb von 1-3 Werktagen versendet. Eine Retoure soll aber 3 Wochen+ dauern ohne jegliche Rückmeldung ? Man kann nicht beim Verkauf 100 Mitarbeiter einstellen und bei der Retoure gefühlt 3 Mitarbeiter....Ich persönlich finde das bike24 seit dem Börsengang nur profit im Kopf hat und noch mehr Mengen um jeden Preis rauskloppen muss/will - sieht man an den Rabatten. Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass bike24  vom service und Erscheinungsbild genau dass macht was deren Aktienkurs macht  
Ich war gerne bike24 Kunde, werde aber mehr zu kleineren Shops switchen - das neue Amazon der Bikeshops brauche ich nicht.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Juli 2022)

Ich habe, Gott sei Dank, auch seit dem Börsengang, keinerlei negative Erfahrungen mit Bike24 gemacht. Kann aber auch Glück sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maigun (21. Juli 2022)

Okay, man sollte denen aber auch zugestehen einen Rückläufer gegenzuchecken, gerade dann wenn er wieder in den Verkauf muss und nicht auf der Müllhalde/Container landen soll (man könnte jetzt 'ne Rechnung aufmachen/will ich aber nicht). Also gepaart mit eventuellen Engpass an/bei Mitarbeitern (siehe andere Kommentare) und der Flut an Aufträgen/Retouren(?) … also ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass ein Shop dessen Haupttätigkeitsfeld Versandhandel ist, dieser Kapazitäten in der Retourenabteilung abzwackt. Eher dass Mitarbeiter:in der/die gesaubeutelte ist und z. B. Überstunden knüppeln müssen. // Zweiterer Teil was du anführst, das mit den „Kleinen“ ehrt dich und würde ich auch gerne öfters machen, wenn nicht der Preis/ die Verfügbarkeit, was vielleicht auch bei dir ausschlaggebend war, einen doch wieder zu den Großen treibt. Ganz ehrlich glaub ich nicht dass ich durch mein Konsumverhalten zum Systemsprenger werde und ich kann dir sagen ich unterstütze den lokalen/ortsansässigen Radladen/läden auch bestmöglichst denen gehts auch darum was am Ende des Monats/Jahres übrig bleibt und klar ist da auch Idealismus drin aber den findet man auch wiederum wenn man nur ein bisschen schürft auch bei den Großen. Ich zieh mal kein Resümee einfach mal ein paar Gedanken ebend angestoßen.


----------



## NunAuchDa (21. Juli 2022)

Laut B24 liegen die derzeitigen Bearbeitungsverzögerungen am Sommer Sale mit hohem Bestellaufkommen


----------



## Allseasonbiker (22. Juli 2022)

Bei B24 letzte Woche mIttwoch per Vorkasse bestellt, Freitags überwiesen, gestern (Donnerstag) kam die Versandbenachrichtigung um 22:30 Uhr


----------



## Spezialeis (22. Juli 2022)

Bike-Components liefert leider auch nicht mehr so fix wie früher. BC hat bisher immer innert 3 Tagen in die Schweiz geliefert, wenn sie verfügbar war. Damit war bc teilweise schneller als Schweizer Händler. Dazu dass riesige Sortiment.
Sonntag bestellt und mit Kreditkarte bezahlt, am Dienstag verpackt und für den Versand vorbereitet, aber nicht verschickt.
Wenn ich das nächste mal etwas brauche, weil was kaputt gegangen ist, weiche ich auf einen anderen Shop aus...


----------



## BontragerTom (22. Juli 2022)

Ja, BC dauert aktuell etwas. 
Habe Mittwoch morgen ein lagerndes Teil bestellt und bislang ist bis auf die Kaufbestätigung noch gar nichts passiert.
Bin gespannt wann da Bewegung rein kommt. Aber so wie ich lese ist das im
Moment normal.


----------



## Remux (22. Juli 2022)

Meine Bestellung von Montag bei BC ist immer noch nicht unterwegs. Gestern sagte man mir es ist ein erhöhtes Bestellaufkommen und das Teil ginge garantiert noch raus…
Dazu liefert DHL gerade irgendwie in unserer Region keine Pakete aus und die Sendungsverfolgung geht nicht 🙄


----------



## seto2 (22. Juli 2022)




----------



## Ysohi (22. Juli 2022)

Ich warte mittlerweile bald 3 Wochen auf eine Bestellung von BC... zuerst ging das Packet nach Frankreich, dann zurück zu bc, in die Niederlande, wieder zurück zu bc, und jetzt angeblich auf dem Weg zu mir ?  
Diesmal ist aber kein Tracking code  verfügbar. Gab anscheinend (aussage von bc) Probleme mit DHL bei einzelnen Sendungen vom 05. Juli.  
Zum glück ist nichts dringendes dabei, sonst würd mich das richtig ärgern


----------



## kay61 (22. Juli 2022)

Also ich kann die hier beschriebenen Lieferprobleme bei den Onlinehändlern nicht bestätigen. Ich habe in den letzten Wochen und Monaten regelmäßig entweder bei bike components, bike24 oder bike-discount bestellt. Ich zahle über paypal. Die Lieferungen kamen alle - wie in all den Jahren zuvor - innerhalb der üblichen Bearbeitungs- und Lieferzeiten von 1 - 3 max. 4 Werktagen. Einmal gab es länger Auslieferungszeit, weil der Zusteller gebummelt hat. Das liegt aber nicht in der Verantwortung der Onlinehändler.

Ich glaube aus, dass die hier geschilderten Bestell- und Lieferprobleme weitgehendst als Einzelfälle zu bezeichnen sind, die es immer schon mal gegeben hat. Generalisieren lassen sie sich sicher nicht.

Also ich habe jedenfalls nichts zu meckern bei den o. g. Onlinehändlern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kajofrito (22. Juli 2022)

Habe bei Bike Discount am Dienstag Abend 5 lagerhaltige Sachen bestellt und gestern (Donnerstag) Mittag ist mit DHL das Paket angekommen. Schneller geht's nicht.


----------



## Niko86 (22. Juli 2022)

kajofrito schrieb:


> Habe bei Bike Discount am Dienstag Abend 5 lagerhaltige Sachen bestellt und gestern (Donnerstag) Mittag ist mit DHL das Paket angekommen. Schneller geht's nicht.


Faster geht immer  Gestern Mittag bei BMO Bike Mailorder bestellt, heute Vormittag geliefert


----------



## NunAuchDa (22. Juli 2022)

Heute früh bei R2 drei Artikel bestellt. Ein Artikel hatte eine Woche Lieferzeit laut R2.
Gerade wurden alle drei Artikel versendet.

Meine Sonntagsbestellung bei Bike24 hat immer noch Status Neu.


----------



## DennisDuisburg (22. Juli 2022)

B24 brauchte bei mir nun 24h für die Eingangsbestätigung. Zwei Artikel ,beide (noch) verfügbar. Hoffe das bleibt so , weil beides Sale Preise sind.


----------



## NunAuchDa (23. Juli 2022)

Update:
Meine Bestellung bei B24 vom letzten Sonntag hat weiterhin Status: Neu

Alle Artikel wären noch lieferbar und wären jetzt mit 2 bis 6 Tagen Lieferzeit angegeben.

Bei anderen Firmen krieg ich leider nicht alle Kleinteile auf einmal. Bestenfalls wäre rose eine Alternative aber die wären auch 10 Euro teurer.


----------



## nightwolf (24. Juli 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Laut B24 liegen die derzeitigen Bearbeitungsverzögerungen am Sommer Sale mit hohem Bestellaufkommen


Es steht jetzt auch '2 bis 6 Tage' da statt 'normal' einer bis drei.
Und das Stoppuhr-Symbol (fuer Bestellung bis 15:00 geht am selben Tag noch raus) sehe ich grad auch nirgends.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-noob (24. Juli 2022)

Bei BC Artikel auf Lager bestellt, dann kam eine Mail es dauert wohl 11 Tage… naja guter Preis und nichts dringendes!


----------



## Slartibartfass (25. Juli 2022)

Fahrrad.de hat wohl gerade auch größere Probleme. Habe vor 4 Wochen Artikel retourniert und bis heute keine Info. Habe auch mehrfach über das Kontaktformular und per eMail nachgefragt und keine Antwort erhalten...


----------



## NunAuchDa (25. Juli 2022)

B24 hat mir gerade eine Verpackungsbestätigung geschickt

Kommt (leider) mit DHL. Hier scheint DHL nur jeden zweiten Tag Pakete auszuliefern.


----------



## Spezialeis (25. Juli 2022)

BC baut nach wie vor das Lager um und nicht alle Artikel sind sofort auffindbar. Deshalb die Lieferverzögerungen. Ich vermute, es sind vor allem die Bestellungen betroffen, die viele verschiedene Teil enthalten.


----------



## Maigun (25. Juli 2022)

BC samstags bestellt, gerade Versandbestätigung erhalten, sollte morgen da sein. (Also scheint der Teil wo Hersteller vong U. S. of A. drin sortiert sind, schon fertig eingerichtet zu sein.  )


----------



## Orby (25. Juli 2022)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> BC baut nach wie vor das Lager um und nicht alle Artikel sind sofort auffindbar. Deshalb die Lieferverzögerungen. Ich vermute, es sind vor allem die Bestellungen betroffen, die viele verschiedene Teil enthalten.


Kann ich bestätigen. Die Erstbestellung kam nach 5 Tagen, irgendwie 2 Wochen später ein Artikel separat. 
Dachte ich hätte ihn vergessen zu bestellen  😁 

Also Bike24 hat heute Rückerstattet. Rücksendung war am 10.Juli (Sonntag Paketbox). Sportscheck und BD haben letzte Woche rückerstattet, bei gleicher Rücksendung.  
Nein ich bin kein Freund von Rücksendungen, aber Mädel Geburtstag und Kletterhose, sorry das geht nicht anders 🙄

Gestern bei Bike24 bestellt und BMO, bin gespannt. Ist aber nichts dringendes dabei. Aber FiveTen für 82€ da hole ich mir mal ein weiteres Paar auf Lager.


----------



## Lun0r (26. Juli 2022)

Fahrrad.de hat mir jetzt zum 2. Mal in den letzten 3 Wochen eine Bestellung nach 2 Tagen gecanceled wegen "Diskrepanzen in den Lagerbeständen"

BMO und Bike Components top im Moment.


----------



## silent2608 (26. Juli 2022)

Lun0r schrieb:


> Fahrrad.de hat mir jetzt zum 2. Mal in den letzten 3 Wochen eine Bestellung nach 2 Tagen gecanceled wegen "Diskrepanzen in den Lagerbeständen"



Wundert mich nicht, deren Logistik ist outgesourced und es geht drunter und drüber. Zum Dachunternehmen internetstores gehört ja auch bikester, brügelmann und probikeshop.

Falschlieferungen und fehlende Teile sind echt übel bei denen und es dauert alles 100 Jahre, weil jede Aktion gefühlt durch tausense Subunternehmen geleitet wird.


----------



## DennisDuisburg (27. Juli 2022)

Letzte Woche bei B24 paar teile auf Rechnung bestellt. Ein Teil ging sofort zurück (mein Fehler) und ist seit Samstag wieder bei B24. 
Bisher keine Rechnungskorrektur aus der ersichtlich wird, was ich nun tatsächlich Überweisen soll.
Hatte auch mal den Kontakt dazu angeschrieben, aber die haben wohl so viel zu tun durch den Sale , das keine Antwort kam.
Soll ich jetzt einfach auf eigene Faust den richtigen Betrag überweisen ? Aber ich befürchte das sich die Rechnungsnummer / der Verwendungszweck ändert und dann die Überweisung nicht zugeordnet werden kann.


----------



## Daniel1893 (27. Juli 2022)

DennisDuisburg schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt einfach auf eigene Faust den richtigen Betrag überweisen ? Aber ich befürchte das sich die Rechnungsnummer / der Verwendungszweck ändert und dann die Überweisung nicht zugeordnet werden kann.


So hab ich das schon immer gemacht, nicht bei B24 aber bei anderen Läden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (27. Juli 2022)

Auf Rechnung? Schreib halt einfach Deine Auftragsnummer und den Zusatz 'abzgl. Retoure' und am besten noch die Trackingnummer derselben.
Hast ja 2x27 Zeichen oder wie war das nochmal?
Ich glaube die 2x27 waren im Vordruck damals analog, online wirst Du vermutlich weit mehr reinschreiben koennen.


----------



## DennisDuisburg (27. Juli 2022)

Das war eine gute Idee. hab ich jetzt so gemacht (hätte man ja auch selbst drauf kommen können )

Danke


----------



## Orby (27. Juli 2022)

Orby schrieb:


> Gestern bei Bike24 bestellt und BMO, bin gespannt. Ist aber nichts dringendes dabei. Aber FiveTen für 82€ da hole ich mir mal ein weiteres Paar auf Lager.


Meine Bestellungen vom Sonntag sind heute (Mittwoch) mit DHL gekommen. 

Waren bei BMO zwei Teile und bei Bike24 waren es drei Teile. Also wie immer alles passend.


----------



## Grizzly71 (27. Juli 2022)

DennisDuisburg schrieb:


> Letzte Woche bei B24 paar teile auf Rechnung bestellt. Ein Teil ging sofort zurück (mein Fehler) und ist seit Samstag wieder bei B24.
> Bisher keine Rechnungskorrektur aus der ersichtlich wird, was ich nun tatsächlich Überweisen soll.
> Hatte auch mal den Kontakt dazu angeschrieben, aber die haben wohl so viel zu tun durch den Sale , das keine Antwort kam.
> Soll ich jetzt einfach auf eigene Faust den richtigen Betrag überweisen ? Aber ich befürchte das sich die Rechnungsnummer / der Verwendungszweck ändert und dann die Überweisung nicht zugeordnet werden kann.





Daniel1893 schrieb:


> So hab ich das schon immer gemacht, nicht bei B24 aber bei anderen Läden


So mache ich das auch immer. Da gab es noch nie Probleme, nicht mal wenn eigentlich nach der Retoure der Versand dazukäme.


----------



## Maigun (27. Juli 2022)

Grizzly71 schrieb:


> So mache ich das auch immer. Da gab es noch nie Probleme, nicht mal wenn eigentlich nach der Retoure der Versand dazukäme.


+1 (bei Bike 24)


----------



## nightwolf (28. Juli 2022)

Heute frueh Bike24 bestellt. Nix dringendes, nur Ersatz.
Hose (auf FR-Tour eine durchgesessen), Pumpe (auf FR-Tour verloren gegangen), und einen passenden Reifen fuers Surly Straggler (weil grad mal lieferbar und auf diese Weise die 100.- voll)  😁

Jetzt schau mer mal 😄


----------



## NunAuchDa (28. Juli 2022)

Mein Paket liegt seit Dienstag 5:42 Uhr im Zustelldepot. Sieht so aus als würde heut auch nicht ausgeliefert.
So langsam hab ich von DHL die Schnautze gestrichen voll.


----------



## Lun0r (28. Juli 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Mein Paket liegt seit Dienstag 5:42 Uhr im Zustelldepot. Sieht so aus als würde heut auch nicht ausgeliefert.
> So langsam hab ich von DHL die Schnautze gestrichen voll.


Seitdem die hier im Ort die DHL Fahrer abgezogen haben und Ihre Pakete über die Postboten verteilen ist der Service stark von der Qualität gesunken. Die Postbotin hat sich auch schon beschwert, dass die Touren kaum zu schaffen sind, ob der Vielzahl der Pakete.


----------



## Grizzly71 (28. Juli 2022)

Lun0r schrieb:


> Seitdem die hier im Ort die DHL Fahrer abgezogen haben und Ihre Pakete über die Postboten verteilen ist der Service stark von der Qualität gesunken. Die Postbotin hat sich auch schon beschwert, dass die Touren kaum zu schaffen sind, ob der Vielzahl der Pakete.


Bei dem Bestellaufkommen hier BC KOT frei auch kein Wunder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nullin_ger (28. Juli 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Jonito…zum ersten Mal vorgestern bestellt, gestern Versand, heute Zustellung.


Kann ich nur bestätigen, am 18.07. neues Bike bestellt, am 26.07. geliefert worden, alles bestens.
Haben mir sogar auf Nachfrage noch 50€ Rabatt gegeben, bei nem Bike das von 4999€auf 3674€ reduziert war, als ich dann Bestellen wollte war es wieder 300€ teurer, auf erneute Nachfrage habe ich es dann für die 3674€ bekommen.


----------



## DennisDuisburg (29. Juli 2022)

Grade zwei Reifen bei Wolfpack geordert.
Bestellung und Bezahlung (Echtzeit Überweisung) um 08:30. und um 08:50 hatte ich die Trackingnummer. 
Schon verdammt schnell. 
Mal sehen was DHL daraus macht


----------



## NunAuchDa (29. Juli 2022)

Weil ich doch nochmal was brauchte musste ich nochmals bei B24 bestellen. Diesmal bekam ich innerhalb von 30 Stunden eine Mail das es verpackt wurde.

Nur leider hat sich bei meinem anderen Paket seit Dienstag früh der Status nicht geändert. 
Hier in der Stadt fährt DHL schon noch selber aus. Ich wohne allerdings in einer gesperrten Straße. Hier muss DHL die Pakete etwa 100 Meter bis zu meiner Haustür schleppen. Ich habe eher die Vermutung das der DHL Fahrer deswegen Pakete sammelt damit er nicht so oft in meine Straße muss.


----------



## nightwolf (29. Juli 2022)

Naja Trackingnummer heisst garnix. 
Die Trackingnummer fuers Muttertagspaket (kein Fahrradzeug) hatte ich auch sofort, rausgegangen ist nie irgendwas. 
Sollte in die Postfiliale vor Ort, das haben sie nicht hinbekommen, stattdessen lieber das Geld zurueck erstattet.


----------



## DennisDuisburg (29. Juli 2022)

Hab heute auch das erste mal bei Wolfpack geordert. Lasse mich mal überraschen. 
Bei B24 eben angerufen um eine Bestellung von gestern morgen zu ändern . War kein Problem, weil ,so sagte mir der Kollege, die beim raus schicken zur Zeit eh stark zurück hängen. Der Sale läuft wohl stärker als gedacht. 
Nicht so wild , brauche die Teile nicht so dringend.


----------



## DonAndrej (29. Juli 2022)

So, meine kleine Odyssee hat ein Ende. 

Ich habe am 29.6. Das San Quentin 2 bei fahrrad.de im Sale für 1.199eur + 24,99eur Aufbau in einem Bike shop in der Nähe bestellt. 

Als es am 11.7. immer noch nicht verschickt wurde und das Bike bei Probikeshop.de für 968ezr ohne Versandkosten zu haben war, habe ich bei fahrrad.de den Kauf widerrufen und bei Probikeshop bestellt. 

Leider hat fahrrad.de etwas später am Tag dann tatsächlich noch verschickt und ich konnte online nirgends die Paketannahme frühzeitig verweigern. 

So musste das Bike den ganzen Weg zum Shop, bei dem ich gebeten habe, das Paket nicht anzunehmen. Da der Lieferant darauf bestand, dass das Paket angenommen wird, lag das  Ike dort noch paar Tage rum, bis es wieder vom Spediteur abgeholt wurde. 

Gestern bekam ich dann die Zahlung wieder erstattet. Leider ohne die 24,99eur für den Aufbau, der ja nicht stattgefunden hat. 

In der Zwischenzeit wurde mir vorgestern (27.7.) das Fahrrad schon von probikeshop geliefert. 

Katzenaugen und die Plastikscheibe hinter den Zahnrädern ab, Gänge nachjustieren, Reifen aufpumpen, Gabel einstellen, paar spacer mehr an die Lenkstange etc. 

Und ab in die Nachbarschaft, als erstes gemerkt, dass mir der lenker mit 78cm für meine instabile Schulter zu breit ist und als zweites: Schulter ausgekugelt. 

Jetzt paar Tage Ruhe, einen Rohrschneider bestellt und dann wird ausprobiert, was zw. 72-76cm mir am besten passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (29. Juli 2022)

DennisDuisburg schrieb:


> (...) Der Sale läuft wohl stärker als gedacht. (...)


Mind. einmal taeglich kommt irgendne Werbe-Mail. 
Das naechste mal schreib ich denen, sie sollen den Werbemailversendefuzzi ins Lager versetzen, da wird er noetiger gebraucht 🤣


----------



## Grizzly71 (29. Juli 2022)

DonAndrej schrieb:


> Und ab in die Nachbarschaft, als erstes gemerkt, dass mir der lenker mit 78cm für meine instabile Schulter zu breit ist und als zweites: Schulter ausgekugelt.
> 
> Jetzt paar Tage Ruhe, einen Rohrschneider bestellt und dann wird ausprobiert, was zw. 72-76cm mir am besten passt.


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht?
Bei 78cm kugelst du dir die Schulter aus, bei 76cm nicht? Stehe auf der Leitung - kannst du das mal aufklären?  🤔


----------



## Maigun (29. Juli 2022)

Grizzly71 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich jetzt nicht?
> Bei 78cm kugelst du dir die Schulter aus, bei 76cm nicht? Stehe auf der Leitung - kannst du das mal aufklären?  🤔


bei mir spielt sich bei den Ausführungen auch immer wieder nur das Storyboarding für Cartoon ab, wo ich noch am Panelling für Pointe dran feile aber iwie bleibt's am Cliffhanger hängen


----------



## NunAuchDa (29. Juli 2022)

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit wie B24 reagiert wenn deren Pakete nicht ankommen? Gibts da unkompliziert eine Ersatzlieferung oder warten die ab bis DHL den Nachforschungsauftrag fertig bearbeitet hat?


----------



## san_andreas (29. Juli 2022)

Einfach mal zum Telefon greifen…


----------



## Maigun (29. Juli 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Einfach mal zum Telefon greifen…


sollte man öfters mal tun, hätte ich an @DonAndrej 's Stelle auch mal gemacht bevor ich da Räder quer über den Kontinent hin und her schicken lass, aber das nur so nebenbei.

€:  @DonAndrej so ganz nebenbei falls noch nicht gesagt Fahrrad.de und Probikeshop befinden sich beide unterm selben Dach von Internetstores. Zwischenzeitlich hauen sie dein Ratt sogar nochmals günstiger raus, auchegal in einen sauren Apfel 🍐 muss man schließlich beißen.


----------



## Orby (29. Juli 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung damit wie B24 reagiert wenn deren Pakete nicht ankommen? Gibts da unkompliziert eine Ersatzlieferung oder warten die ab bis DHL den Nachforschungsauftrag fertig bearbeitet hat?





Orby schrieb:


> Ich hatte in letzter Zeit nicht wirklich Glück mit dem Versand. Meist länger als geplant, DHL leitet was verkehrt was wieder auftaucht, aber auch mal komplett verschwindet.
> 
> Mal ein Lob an Bike24.
> 2.Mai Montag 14:30 Uhr bestellt, um 17:30 noch telefonisch was hinzugefügt.
> ...



Vorbildlich


----------



## Bullbaer (29. Juli 2022)

UPDATE Bike24
6 Teile bestellt, alles ab Lager.
Nach der AB ist nichts mehr passiert. Nach 4 Tagen freundlich nachgefragt...
Antwort: Sehr hohes Aufkommen an Bestellungen, es kann ein wenig dauern.

Also wer was asap benötigt, bitte beachten!


----------



## Maigun (29. Juli 2022)

Können 4 Wochen nicht auch »asap« sein 🤔

Ehrlich musste erstmal googeln was asap bedeutet


----------



## DonAndrej (29. Juli 2022)

Grizzly71 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich jetzt nicht?
> Bei 78cm kugelst du dir die Schulter aus, bei 76cm nicht? Stehe auf der Leitung - kannst du das mal aufklären?  🤔



Muss ich halt prüfen.
Bin davor paar Jahre auf einem XC mit 70cm gefahren, da wirkte alles stabil. Muss mich da mal rantasten. Wenn ich bspw. die Hände jeweils ca. 1cm weiter innen am Lenker habe, habe ich iwie ein besseres Gefühl in der Schulter - Das ist ein altes Problem und hat bei mir teilweise tatsächlich mit minimalen Winkeländerungen was zu tun. 70 ist dann wiederum etwas eng bei den Handgelenken.

Werde erstmal nur 1cm absägen, dann schauen. Denke aber, dass ich dann bei 74 oder sogar 72 am Ende landen werde.

Egal wie der Lenker am Ende sein wird, muss auf jeden Fall wieder alles rund um die Schulter dehnen und kräftigen - im letzten Jahr (ohne ein MTB) ziemlich schleifen gelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonAndrej (29. Juli 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> sollte man öfters mal tun, hätte ich an @DonAndrej 's Stelle auch mal gemacht bevor ich da Räder quer über den Kontinent hin und her schicken lass, aber das nur so nebenbei.
> 
> €:  @DonAndrej so ganz nebenbei falls noch nicht gesagt Fahrrad.de und Probikeshop befinden sich beide unterm selben Dach von Internetstores. Zwischenzeitlich hauen sie dein Ratt sogar nochmals günstiger raus, auchegal in einen sauren Apfel 🍐 muss man schließlich beißen.



Hatte ich tatsächlich auch gemacht - war im regen Austausch mit dem Service. Mir wurde gesagt - und so steht es auch auf deren Webseite - wenn die Bestellung einen gewissen Status erreicht hat, wird sie versendet und man muss die Paketannahme verweigern, wenn man zwischenzeitlich widerrufen / storniert hat. Ist schon ärgerlich, dass da so viel Arbeit, Zeit, Spritt etc. reingesteckt wurde. Soweit ich weiß, hat nur DHL eine "vorzeitige Verweigerung der Annahme eines Paketes" in ihrem System - eine sehr sinnvolle Funktion.

Aber evtl. hätte ich auch noch einfach nachfragen sollen, ob das Fahrrad, was hier schon in einem Shop 1km von mir weg steht einfach als das von Probikeshop gelten könnte und die eben kein zweites los schicken und das erste zurücknehmen müssen (und ich nicht länger warten). Vermute jedoch, dass es aufgrund der automatisierten System doch nicht soo einfach gegangen wäre.

Im Endeffekt bin ich mit Service, Freundlichkeit und Ergebnis durchaus zufrieden. Die Status-Kommunikation müsste jedoch besser werden bei F.de & PBS. Man weiß halt bis zum Versenden - 2 Wochen lang nichts und hofft, aber im Endeffekt hat alles geklappt. Bei Fahrrad.de war das Fahrrad nach ca. 3 Wochen da, bei PBS nach ca. 2 Wochen - wenn man das weiß und kein Problem damit hat, ists auch okay.

970€ für das San Quentin 2 ist ein fairer Preis für das Rad mit den Specs in der derzeitigen Sitution. 1,2k war etwas zu teuer mMn und 1,5k UVP ist nach meiner Ansicht vollkommen überteuert (Recon 13cm, Deore Schaltung, Semi-guten-Bremsen, -Rädern und Reifen). Ist halt für mich ein 1k-Bike und dann bin ich auch glücklich.  

Es ist meist so: Kommt man dem Servicemitarbeiter freundlich, sind sie meist auch freundlich und versuchen zu helfen, soweit sie das mit ihren Systemen können. Wenn man die Rezensionen auf trustpilot liest, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, wie pampig und ungeduldig die Käufer da angerufen haben.


----------



## nightwolf (29. Juli 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> Ehrlich musste erstmal googeln was asap bedeutet


Schaetze Dich gluecklich 😁 😄


----------



## Maigun (29. Juli 2022)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Schaetze Dich gluecklich 😁 😄


oh ja soweit ja  manchmal aber nur manchmal bereue ich mich nicht auf Campuspartys von BWL'lerinnen rumgetrieben zu haben.


----------



## nightwolf (30. Juli 2022)

Ich hab am Do frueh Bike24 bestellt. 
Passiert ist bisher noch nix, und jetzt kann ich nicht mal mehr einloggen 😳 

Hab ich das schon mal gepostet, dass es mal irgendwann /-wo (Nachrichtensender im TV) mal hiess, man erwarte eine baldige Normalisierung nach Corona, mit der Ausnahme Bike-Branche wo man bis Mitte 2023 mit Engpaessen rechne? Und das war noch *vor* dem Ukraine-Krieg 🙀


----------



## Maigun (30. Juli 2022)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich hab am Do frueh Bike24 bestellt.
> Passiert ist bisher noch nix, und jetzt kann ich nicht mal mehr einloggen 😳
> 
> Hab ich das schon mal gepostet, dass es mal irgendwann /-wo (Nachrichtensender im TV) mal hiess, man erwarte eine baldige Normalisierung nach Corona, mit der Ausnahme Bike-Branche wo man bis Mitte 2023 mit Engpaessen rechne? Und das war noch *vor* dem Ukraine-Krieg 🙀


Geht nicht … Glück gehabt Geld gespart, nö brauch gerade auch nix dringendes 😥

*Geht wieder!*


----------



## nightwolf (30. Juli 2022)

Ja bei mir siehts sah es genauso aus.
Also halt in Englisch, weil mein IT Zeugs Englisch mit mir redet. Aber die aussersprachlich-reale Message ist die selbe.

Test grade eben: Geht wieder ☝️


----------



## DennisDuisburg (30. Juli 2022)

DennisDuisburg schrieb:


> Grade zwei Reifen bei Wolfpack geordert.
> Bestellung und Bezahlung (Echtzeit Überweisung) um 08:30. und um 08:50 hatte ich die Trackingnummer.
> Schon verdammt schnell.
> Mal sehen was DHL daraus macht


Die Reifen sind so eben geliefert worden. Für so ein "kleines" Unternehmen verdammt schnelle Bearbeitung.


----------



## nightwolf (1. August 2022)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich hab am Do frueh Bike24 bestellt.  (...)


So, heute (Montag) frueh Paketeinlieferung ...


----------



## NunAuchDa (1. August 2022)

Paket liegt immer noch bei DHL.
Das zweite Paket von b24 liegt seit Samstag 5:57 Uhr eBeifalls bei DHL. Voraussichtliche Zustellung heute aber wird nicht kommen da bisher nicht ins Fahrzeug geladen.

Ich finds nur noch zum Kotzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phazotron (1. August 2022)

Sollte bei Bike24 eine Versandbestätigung ausgesendet werden? Hab keinen Account und letzten Montag zum ersten Mal und als Gast bestellt, Bestellungseingangsbestätigung wurde verschickt, seit dem ist Ruhe


----------



## nightwolf (1. August 2022)

'Normal' bekommst Du eine Mail, allerdings hab ich auch einen Account.
Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass Du bei der Bestellung eine Mail-Adresse angeben musstest? 
Dann sollten Benachrichtigungen ebenfalls dorthin gehen. 
Eine andere Beobachtung noch: Ueber die Bestelluebersicht fuer meinen Account kann ich die Trackingnummer weit frueher sehen als die Mail-Versandbenachrichtigung kommt. 
_Aber das betrifft Dich ja dann nicht bei Gastbestellung._


----------



## NunAuchDa (1. August 2022)

Update: Nachdem das Paket 1 Woche bei DHL im Depot lag wird es laut Sendungsverfolgung voraussichtlich am morgigen Dienstag zugestellt.
Das zweite Paket sollte laut Sendungsverfolgung noch immer heute zugestellt werden....

Ein anderes Paket, zur Abwechslung nix fürs Bike, ist noch unterwegs und soll voraussichtlich ebenfalls morgen zugestellt werden.

So langsam habe ich wirklich den Eindruck das DHL wegen meiner durch Absperrpfosten gesperrten Straße hier die Pakete sammelt damit der Zusteller die Pakete nicht 100 Meter bis zur Haustür tragen muss...
Ich werd wohl doch mal testweise eines der nächsten Pakete zur nahegelegenen Postagentur senden lassen. Mal schauen ob das dann schneller geht.


----------



## nightwolf (2. August 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Paket liegt immer noch bei DHL. (...)


Meines jetzt wohl auch ... Gestern frueh eingeliefert, seitdem tut sich nix mehr.


----------



## NunAuchDa (2. August 2022)

Nachtrag zum Paket welches seit 1 Woche bei DHL liegt: In der Sendungsverfolgung steht nun das die Adresse nicht lesbar bzw. fehlerhaft war.


----------



## NunAuchDa (2. August 2022)

Das älteste Paket wurde heut geliefert.

Das Paket welches seit Samstag im Depot liegt noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (2. August 2022)

das wird irgendwo vom Band gefallen sein.
Welches Depot?
Wenn es sich innerhalb 7 Tagen nicht bewegt Nachverfolgung anstrengen.

Wenn du Glück hast hebt es irgendwer zwischendurch auf.
Falls Nachverpackt Warnung kommt und du Flüssigkeiten drin hast ist was kaputt gegangen und ausgelaufen. Falls du den Inhalt bezahlt hast (also Lieferung vom Online-Handel) dann die Annahme direkt verweigern. Naja, außer es sind sehr wichtige Dinge drin die sofort bei dir sein sollen.


----------



## DennisDuisburg (2. August 2022)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Auf Rechnung? Schreib halt einfach Deine Auftragsnummer und den Zusatz 'abzgl. Retoure' und am besten noch die Trackingnummer derselben.
> Hast ja 2x27 Zeichen oder wie war das nochmal?
> Ich glaube die 2x27 waren im Vordruck damals analog, online wirst Du vermutlich weit mehr reinschreiben koennen.


So hab ich es letzte Woche tatsächlich gemacht , und seit dem nur Ärger mit dem Kundenkonto. 
Die bekommen es nicht hin, den Auftrag zu schließen ( retoure und der Richtige Geldeingang vorhanden) und ich kann deshalb keine neue Bestellung tätigen. Die Mitarbeiterin im email Kontakt scheint das Problem nicht richtig zu verstehen. 
Mal sehen was das noch wird. 
Eine neue Bestellung von Donnerstag wird deshalb zur Zeit nicht bearbeitet.


----------



## fexbru (2. August 2022)

Falls möglich ruf da an. Da kann man sowas deutlich besser und schneller erklären als mit dem ewigen Geschreibe.


----------



## san_andreas (2. August 2022)

Da hätte ich einfach auf die Mahnung gewartet und nicht selbstständig irgendwas abgeändert.


----------



## nightwolf (2. August 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Da hätte ich einfach auf die Mahnung gewartet und nicht selbstständig irgendwas abgeändert.


Wenn das Kompetenzniveau entsprechend tief liegt, ist das die einfachere Option 😁 
Allerdings waere dann die Folgebestellung sicherlich auch blockiert gewesen.


----------



## Halorider (2. August 2022)

Bei bike24 am 18.7 sachen bestellt und bis heute nichtmal versendet.


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2022)

Halorider schrieb:


> Bei bike24 am 18.7 sachen bestellt und bis heute nichtmal versendet.


Und was sagt bike24 auf deine sicherlich schon erfolgte Nachfrage?


----------



## Halorider (2. August 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Und was sagt bike24 auf deine sicherlich schon erfolgte Nachfrage?


Die haben sich mehrmals entschuldigt und mir einen gutschein als gutmachung angeboten,


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2022)

Halorider schrieb:


> Die haben sich mehrmals entschuldigt und mir einen gutschein als gutmachung angeboten,


Und was sagen sie zur Frage warum?


----------



## Halorider (2. August 2022)

….


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Halorider (2. August 2022)

Die bestellung ist seit heute abend auf den weg zu mir,😀


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2022)

Halorider schrieb:


> Bei bike24 am 18.7 sachen bestellt und bis heute nichtmal versendet.





Halorider schrieb:


> Die haben sich mehrmals entschuldigt und mir einen gutschein als gutmachung angeboten,





Halorider schrieb:


> antwort vom 21.7 auf meine nachfrage
> 
> *Aufgrund unseres Summer Sale haben wir ein höheres Bestellaufkommen weshalb sich der Versand verzögert.
> Wir bitten höflich um noch ein bisschen Geduld.
> ...





Halorider schrieb:


> Die bestellung ist seit heute abend auf den weg zu mir,😀



Und bist du immernoch der Meinung, das du die Firma Bike24 hier öffentlich diskreditieren solltest?

Nachgefragt, Grund genannt, entschuldigt, Wiedergutmachung angeboten.

Besser gehts doch nicht, oder?

Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal drüber nachdenken, im welcher Form (völlig verkürzt und vom Aspekt sehr negativ) du deine Erfahrungen hier postest…nur meine 20 Pfennige dazu.


----------



## Halorider (2. August 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Und bist du immernoch der Meinung, das du die Firma Bike24 hier öffentlich diskreditieren solltest?
> 
> Nachgefragt, Grund genannt, entschuldigt, Wiedergutmachung angeboten.
> 
> ...


Du hast mich gefragt was die dazu sagen,was soll das den bitte?
und ich diskreditiere niemanden,es sind fakten und antworten auf deine bohrende fragen


----------



## Halorider (2. August 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Und was sagen sie zur Frage warum?


hast du ein blackout?


----------



## Kelevra2011 (2. August 2022)

Das mit dem erhöhten bestell aufkommen stand bei mir in der Auftragsbestätigung, von dem her warte ich mal geduldig auf die Helme 🙂


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2022)

Halorider schrieb:


> Du hast mich gefragt was die dazu sagen,was soll das den bitte?
> und ich diskreditiere niemanden,es sind fakten und antworten auf deine bohrende fragen


Mein Vorschlag, so von Blackout-Man zu Salamitaktiker…
Du lieferst beim nächsten Mal einfach direkt alle Informationen, damit ein anderer deine Beschwerden richtig werten kann.


----------



## nightwolf (3. August 2022)

Jetzt streitet Euch nicht, die Sachen die ich in und um den einwoechigen Kurztrip Burgund bzw. auf den damit zusammenhaengenden 1400 Reiseradkilometern zerstoert / verloren habe _bzw. genau genommen der Ersatz dafuer_ sind jetzt in der Region des Empfaengers angekommen 🤣  und landen hoffentlich morgen Vormittag im Sekretariat des Bureaus👍


----------



## Bullbaer (3. August 2022)

Update zu Bike24 Liefersituation Stand 02.08:
Sie arbeiten gerade die Bestellungen vom 23.07. ab.
Ich könnte ja stornieren… Nee mach ich nicht. Bin gespannt wann mein Kram eintrudelt 🤓


----------



## nightwolf (3. August 2022)

Dann hab ich es ja noch richtig gut erwischt, wenn meine Bestellung vom 28.07. dann heute Mittwoch 03.08. ankommt (und dabei ist sogar ein Tag DHL-Delay mit drin, war am Montag Morgen eingeliefert worden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NunAuchDa (3. August 2022)

Meine Bestellung vom 17.7. kam gestern nachdem sie eine Woche bei DHL war und B24 auch eine Woche brauchte um diese zu Versenden.
Die Bestellung vom 27.7. liegt derzeit auch bei DHL (waren nur 2 Teile).


----------



## sepp0 (3. August 2022)

Sonntag bei r2 bike und bike 24 Bestellt.
Montag morgen bei r2 bike telefonisch noch was hinzugefügt.
Dienstag verschickt und heute (Mittwoch) zugestellt.
Bei der Bestellung von Bike 24 ist noch nicht's passiert.


----------



## nightwolf (3. August 2022)

Also meine Sachen sind heute Mittag gekommen.
Groesse M bei VauDe ist eng und ob die cm-Werte aus der Tabelle passen da bin ich am Zweifeln. 
Ich hab auch schon M-Sachen gekauft die ich erstmal enger naehen musste weil ich sonst zweimal reingepasst haette. Hmm muss ich nochmal in Ruhe anprobieren und ggf. umtauschen 😒


----------



## NunAuchDa (3. August 2022)

Mein zweites Paket von B24 liegt seit Samstag im DHL Depot Bruchsal.

Ein anderes Paket, welches eine voraussichtliche Zustellung für heute hat, soll jetzt morgen ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## raiserGmbH (4. August 2022)

Hi,
Ich habe am 29.07. eine Bestellung bei bike24 getätigt und via Paypal gezahlt.
Trotz des Versandversprechen (Artikel auf Lager) habe ich bis jetzt keine Versandbestätigung bekommen.
Telefonisch ist bike24 seit Tagen nicht erreichbar (technische Störungen), allerdings werden auch keine Emails beantwortet, Kontaktformular ebenfalls ohne jegliche Rückmeldung.
Hab da eigentlich nur wegen dem schnellen Versand bestellt...

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme???


----------



## NunAuchDa (4. August 2022)

Bike24 ist wegen Sommer Sale überlastet. 
Mich wundert es, das trotz Überlastung immer noch Newsletter mit Angeboten kommen.

Als ich am Montag eine Mail schickte weil ein Paket seit einer Woche bei DHL stand, da gab es von b24 nur eine Standartantwort das es wegen deren Sommer Sale zu Verzögerungen kommen würde. Auf mein Problem das mein Paket bei DHL liegt wurde nicht eingegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (4. August 2022)

raiserGmbH schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe am 29.07. eine Bestellung bei bike24 getätigt und via Paypal gezahlt.
> Trotz des Versandversprechen (Artikel auf Lager) habe ich bis jetzt keine Versandbestätigung bekommen.
> Telefonisch ist bike24 seit Tagen nicht erreichbar (technische Störungen), allerdings werden auch keine Emails beantwortet, Kontaktformular ebenfalls ohne jegliche Rückmeldung.
> ...


lies doch einfach mal eben hier die letzten 3 Seiten. 
Da brauchst du dann auch nicht mehr stinksauer sein.


----------



## nightwolf (4. August 2022)

raiserGmbH schrieb:


> (...) Hab da eigentlich nur wegen dem schnellen Versand bestellt (...)


Wenn ich jetzt frech waere, dann
wuerde ich sagen, es heisst 'wegen *des* schnellen Versand*s*' und wenn Du das falsch schreibst - dann wirds eben nix 
🤣


----------



## flowforfun (4. August 2022)

B24 paar Teile bestellt, bin gespannt wie lange es dauert

Edith meint: Kreditkarte+Packstation, ist mittlerweile mein bevorzugte Kombi, Bezahlung am einfachsten (wenn nicht auf Rechnung möglich) und weniger Stress mit Paketablage und so wenn man immer erst 17:00 und später zuhause ist


----------



## nightwolf (4. August 2022)

flowforfun schrieb:


> B24 paar Teile bestellt, bin gespannt wie lange es dauert


Genau, selber testen. Bei mir von Donnertag vor einer Woche bis gestern Mittwoch.
Waere Dienstag gewesen wenn es DHL nicht einen Tag haette liegenlassen.
Also nicht sooooo wild jetzt.

Leider bekommt es DHL nicht gebacken, in meinem Buerodorf eine Packstation aufzustellen. Dummerweise wartet naemlich DHL auf Angebote von Geschaeftsinhabern, die ihnen einen Platz auf ihrem Parkplatz zur Verfuegung stellen, und kuemmert sich nicht selbst um flaechendeckende Erschliessung.
Wer man mal recherchiert, finden sich gerne 'Packstationszwillinge', also zwei im selben Gewerbegebiet, und dann wieder in den naechsten drei, vier Ortschaften keine einzige.
_Naja dann halt in die Firma ..._


----------



## Sickgirl (4. August 2022)

Im Support wird bei Bike24 jedenfalls gearbeitet, habe am Samstag eine technische Frage zu einem Laufrad gestellt

Montag früh um halb Zehn kam die Antwort


----------



## Bul Biker (4. August 2022)

Ich hatte am 28.7. bei B24 bestellt. Am 3.8. per Mail freundlich nachgefragt wann die Bestellung versendet wird. Fünf Minuten später kam die Meldung "verpackt". Bekommen heute.


----------



## DennisDuisburg (5. August 2022)

Meine Bestellung vom 28.07 bei B24 steht noch immer auf bearbeiten. Antwort auf Nachfrage kommt auch keine. Telefon geht ja zur Zeit nicht. 
Langsam bräuchte ich die Teile dann doch . 
Hoffe das normalisiert sich mal bald .


----------



## NunAuchDa (5. August 2022)

Meine Bedtellung vom Dienstag ging heute in den Versand.
Evtl werden Bestellungen die schnell zusammen gepackt werden können schneller bearbeitet


----------



## nightwolf (5. August 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> (...) Evtl werden Bestellungen die schnell zusammen gepackt werden können schneller bearbeitet


Ja und insbesondere solche mit wenigen teuren Artikeln 😁
_Low hanging fruit_s - sagt man 😄


----------



## s3pp3l (5. August 2022)

DennisDuisburg schrieb:


> Meine Bestellung vom 28.07 bei B24 steht noch immer auf bearbeiten. Antwort auf Nachfrage kommt auch keine.


Meine Zahlung auf Rechnung steht auch noch auf "bearbeiten"! Alles braucht seine Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowforfun (5. August 2022)

flowforfun schrieb:


> B24 paar Teile bestellt, bin gespannt wie lange es dauert
> 
> Edith meint: Kreditkarte+Packstation, ist mittlerweile mein bevorzugte Kombi, Bezahlung am einfachsten (wenn nicht auf Rechnung möglich) und weniger Stress mit Paketablage und so wenn man immer erst 17:00 und später zuhause ist


Heute die „verpackt“ Meldung bekommen


----------



## Maigun (5. August 2022)

Wollte euch ’nen Strich durch die Rechnung machen, brauchte zwar nix hab trotzdem Mittwoch Abend ’ne Bestellung bei B24 platziert. DHL hat auf morgen angekündigt.


[Paypal plus nach Hause liefern.]


----------



## Raumfahrer (5. August 2022)

Die gewünschte Hose von VauDe war bei bike24 nicht mehr lieferbar, also dann eben mal woanders geschaut und bei bikebox fündig geworden. Donnerstag früh um 03.30Uhr bestellt, Versand noch am selben Tag, zum Paketshop umgeleitet, vorhin (Freitag) gegen 16.00Uhr abgeholt.
Das Leben kann soo einfach sein...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. August 2022)

Wollte mal eine Lanze für b24 brechen...Mittwoch bestellt, Freitag da. So ging das die letzten 3 Bestellungen. Ähnlich gut ist r2-bike. Beides top! Bei meinem Ex-Lieblingsversender bike components leider oft keine Verfügbarkeit und deutlich teurer...schade...sind bei mir im Ranking ziemlich nach hinten gerutscht...

Aktuell habe ich eine Bestellung beim Rose-Versand ausstehend...vor einer Woche bestellt mit unverändertem Status "*Wir haben deine Bestellung erhalten"*..und man würde mir bescheid geben, wenn das Paket unterwegs ist...hat man aber nicht.

Angegeben war "verfügbar" und 2-4 Tage Lieferzeit. Bin ich weniger zufrieden mit...würde auch gerne bescheid bekommen, wenn es zu Verzögerungen kommt. Das ist heutzutage nicht unüblich.


----------



## Waldschrat63 (7. August 2022)

Ich habe Mitte März diesen Jahres eine KMC Kette in Gold (12 fach) und ein XT Ritzelpaket bestellt. Es kam gestern!!! Ich will BC da keinen Vorwurf machen die haben mich immer beizeiten informiert


----------



## fatbikeleo (7. August 2022)

Nicht schlecht r2 Bike, Freitag 13:30 bestellt und am Samstag 14:40 schon angekommen 👍 Bike Discount war letzte Woche mit 2 Tagen auch sehr zügig. Bike 24 hat letzte Woche 4 Tage gebraucht, was aber auch OK ist.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (8. August 2022)

Vor sechs Tagen habe ich lieferbare Teile bei Rose bestellt, 2-4 Tage Lieferzeit.
Status nach wie vor "In Bearbeitung", telefonisch ist auch nix zu machen.

Einen Tag später (Mittwoch) bei BC bestellt, ging Freitag in den Versand.


----------



## Bullbaer (8. August 2022)

Wie sieht’s momentan bei Fahrrad.de aus?
Brauche dringend Ersatzteile, sind vorrätig…


----------



## flowforfun (9. August 2022)

flowforfun schrieb:


> Heute die „verpackt“ Meldung bekommen


Donnerstag bestellt, gestern die Sachen aus der Packstation geholt. Hat gut funktioniert sag ich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. August 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Vor sechs Tagen habe ich lieferbare Teile bei Rose bestellt, 2-4 Tage Lieferzeit.
> Status nach wie vor "In Bearbeitung", telefonisch ist auch nix zu machen.


exakt wie bei mir, wie Du ja schon gelesen hast....ich hab noch ein Erinnerungsmail am Sonntag geschickt und gestern kommentarlos eine Versandbestätigung bekommen...heute kommt das Paket an.


----------



## DennisDuisburg (9. August 2022)

B24 Bestellung vom 28.07 wurde so eben verpackt . 
Eine Bestellung vom 04.08 ist noch nicht in Bearbeitung. Mal sehen wie lange das dauert, denn da ist das wichtigste Teil (Rahmen) für mein neues Projekt bei


----------



## Cycliste17 (9. August 2022)

Fahrrad.de dauerte bei mir 3-5 Tage. Es kommt wohl aus verschiedenen Lagern. Habe es immer zum Laden geschickt und selbst abgeholt. Man wird angerufen wenn die Ware angekommen ist.


----------



## youdontknow (10. August 2022)

Habt ihr auch teilweise solche Verzögerungen bei BC?


----------



## Schnerrget (10. August 2022)

Bei BD am Montag bestellt, kommt morgen. Find ich ganz OK von der Lieferzeit. 
BC hatte vor zwei Wochen auch nur zwei Tage gebraucht, also scheine ich da Glück zu haben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch teilweise solche Verzögerungen bei BC?


Ja, das Telefon tutet manchmal bis zu 10x bevor jemand dran geht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DennisDuisburg (11. August 2022)

meine B24 Bestellung vom 28.07 kam gestern an. Soweit alles gut , bis auf die bestellte Gabel. die kam mit falschem Federweg. Sollte dies nach Rücksprache mit Fotos an die [email protected] email senden.
Habe drum gebeten , das man mir nun vorab die richtige schickt und ich dann die falsche retourniere.
Denn sonst warte ich im Worstcase 4 Wochen auf die richtige Gabel (zwei Wochen bis die retour bearbeitet wurde ,wie zuletzt bei mir und nochmal zwei Wochen bis dann die neue Gabel da ist)
Mal sehen was sie dazu sagen.
Mittwoch noch zig teile für den Aufbau bei BD bestellt , die werden heute geliefert.


----------



## danimaniac (11. August 2022)

Was ist dein Vorteil wenn du die falsche Gabel erstmal behält?


----------



## DrDrop (11. August 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch teilweise solche Verzögerungen bei BC?


Hatte Freitag morgen ein lagerndes Teil bei BC bestellt, wurde gestern verschickt und wird heute ankommen, also nur ne leichte Verzögerung


----------



## nightwolf (11. August 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Was ist dein Vorteil wenn du die falsche Gabel erstmal behält?


Hmm


DennisDuisburg schrieb:


> (...) Denn sonst warte ich im Worstcase 4 Wochen auf die richtige Gabel (...)


----------



## danimaniac (11. August 2022)

Ja, aber du kannst doch die andere Gabel eh nicht fahren, sonst kannst auch nicht mehr umtauschen.
Neue Sendung gegen Einlieferungsbeleg hat schonmal geklappt.

Oder halt direkt neu bestellen und Retoure der Falschen. So mache ich es, wenn es schnell gehen soll.


----------



## DennisDuisburg (11. August 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Was ist dein Vorteil wenn du die falsche Gabel erstmal behält?


Weil die Bearbeitung einer retoure zur Zeit bei zwei Wochen liegt. Erst dann würde der andere Artikel verschickt werden. 
So schicken die ,hoffe ich, direkt die richtige Gabel raus , und ich die falsche zurück.


----------



## xforce1 (11. August 2022)

Erst mal das Positive:
am 9.8. bei B24 bestellt, kam am 10.8. an
am 6.8. bei probikeshop bestellt soll heute zugestellt werden

weniger toll:
am 6.8. bei Rose bestellt und immer noch keine Versansinfo
am 7.8. bei Bike-Discount bestellt und immer noch keine Versansinfo


----------



## madhias23 (16. August 2022)

Also bei mir grad denke ich das 1. mal seit fast 10 Jahren wo ich bei Bike24 bestelle geht nix weiter, am 07.08. bestellt 2 lagernde Artikel, 'in Bearbeitung' – hab angerufen, und es hieß sie kommen mit den Bestellungen nicht hinterher. Hoffentlich geht es bald wieder normal weiter, von allen Händler war DE>AT bei mir B24 bis jetzt immer mit Abstand am schnellsten (ohne Express Option).

*/EDIT:* nochmals heute angerufen, da gabs wohl ein Problem, Bestellung wird heute versendet und man bedankte sich für die Geduld und Shipping Kosten inkl. Express nun kostenfrei! Top


----------



## Maigun (17. August 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> […]
> 
> weniger toll:
> […]
> am 7.8. bei Bike-Discount bestellt und immer noch keine Versansinfo


Ich hatte in letzter Zeit keine Probleme mit Bestellungen bei Bike-Discount letzte Bestellung war diesen Montag und Zustellung erfolgte nach 49 Stunden 34 Minuten also heute.


----------



## nightwolf (22. August 2022)

Momentan ist die Seuche wohl DHL.
Ein Paket ist seit Freitag in der Zielregion, heute (Montag) haben sie es dann immerhin mal ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen, aber die Tour abgebrochen. Also am dritten machbaren Zustelltag wieder nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NunAuchDa (23. August 2022)

Geht mir auch so. Bei DHL einen Wunschtag zur Zustellung angegeben. Tja...Tour abgebrochen und somit keine Zustellung.

Am 11.08. Retour zu B24 via DHL geschickt. Seit 13.08. wäre diese in Ottendorf-Okrilla und wird für den Weitertransport vorbereitet. Nachforschungsauftrag läuft mittlerweile.

Ich lasse via DHL nur noch an eine Filiale liefern. Das geht hier relativ schnell und zeitnah. Lieferung an meine Wohnung dauert mehrere Tage bis es mal versucht wird.


----------



## Cycliste17 (23. August 2022)

Vielleicht überlastet. Tourabbruch hatte ich auch schon. Die müssen abends pünktlich im Depot sein, damit die Abholer noch am gleichen Tag verschickt werden können. Für kleine Sendungen würde ich Packstation nehmen, sonst Nachbarn, oder irgendein Ort wo sie die Pakete auf jeden Fall loswerden. Der Fahrer weiß welche Adressen pflegeleicht sind und wo es schwierig ist. Da fährt er dann ungern hin. Oder man lässt an Filiale zur Selbstabholung liefern.
Alles Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## nightwolf (23. August 2022)

Zum Thema Packstation - Ich hab das schon mal thematisiert.

DHL 'arbeitet' hier ohne Sinn und Verstand. Packstationen werden dort aufgestellt, wo z. B. ALDI oder Netto oder LIDL oder wer auch immer Flaechen auf dem Parkplatz anbietet.
Das fuehrt dann dazu, dass gerne innerhalb von einem einzigen km² Gewerbegebiet drei bis fuenf Packstationen stehen, zum Ausgleich aber in verschiedenen Wohnvierteln bzw. auf dem Land in ganzen Doerfern gar keine.
Eine eigene Strategie zur flaechendeckenden Versorgung mit Packstationen, was dann die Zusteller entlasten und die Performance verbessern wuerde, hat DHL ganz offensichtlich *nicht*. In meinem Heimatstaedtchen z. B. steigt seit Jahren die Anzahl der Packstationen, die 'gleich ungeeignet' (= alle im Bereich 2-3km weit weg) sind, aber in der *Naehe *wird nach wie vor keine aufgestellt ... 

Fuer Leute, die eh staendig mit dem Auto irgendwo am Rumfahren oder _in praxi doch eher_ Stauparty-Veranstalten sind, ist das natuerlich wurscht.
Das Paket kann zur Not auch mal einen Tag lang mit spazieren gefahren werden oder es wird halt erst abgeholt wenn man eh den Monstereinkauf im Kaufland oder REWE taetigt.

Wer ohne Auto lebt, haette vll lieber eine wohnortnahe Packstation, wo man abends zu Fuss hingehen kann um das Paket abzuholen, Entfernung kurz genug um auch ein sperriges Paket zur Not mit der Sackkarre (oder ich jetzt auf dem Lastenrad) transportieren zu koennen.
Also waehlt so ein Mensch nach wie vor *eher nicht* die Packstation.

Aber, hey, eine Packstation braucht nur einen Betonsockel, sie laeuft elektrisch solarbetrieben und datentechnisch ueber das Mobilfunknetz, man kann sie also problemlos wieder abtransportieren von den Haeufungspunkten und gleichmaessiger verteilen.
Ich frag mich zwar, warum man nicht von vornherein dran denkt, aber OK, ich hab irgendwann mal gelernt dass


> We never got the time to do it right but we always got the time to do it over


bereits eines der Murphy-Gesetze ist bzw. war.
Meine Beobachtung ist also nur eine weitere Bestaetigung davon und sicher nix Neues 🤣  







						Ihre eigene Packstation | DHL
					

Holen Sie sich kostenlos Ihre eigene Packstation. Bieten Sie so Ihren Kunden, Mitarbeitern oder Mietern einen zusätzlichen Service an.




					www.dhl.de


----------



## NunAuchDa (23. August 2022)

Packstation gibts keine in meiner Nähe. Außerdem weis ich aus Erfahrung das die Pakete öfters mal in anderen Packstationen liegen oder bei Überfüllung in einer Filiale landen. Den Stress tu ich mir nimmer an


----------



## nightwolf (23. August 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Packstation gibts keine in meiner Nähe. Außerdem weis ich aus Erfahrung das die Pakete öfters mal in anderen Packstationen liegen oder bei Überfüllung in einer Filiale landen. Den Stress tu ich mir nimmer an


Passt ja zu meiner Beobachtung: Eine zufriedenstellende flaechendeckende Versorgung ist nicht gewaehrleistet.


----------



## NunAuchDa (23. August 2022)

In meinem Stadtteil gibt es meines Wissens keine einzige Packstation.

In machen eBay Aktionen steht Versand als Paket und kommt dann als Grossbrief. Typischerweise bei Artikeln bis 4,99 Euro und kostenlosen Versand. Solche Briefe werden nicht immer an die Packstation zugestellt und gehen schon mal zurück an den Absender. Oder Verkäufer lehnen Versand an Packstation grundsätzlich ab.


----------



## Raumfahrer (23. August 2022)

Ich leite Sendungen an mich inzwischen öfter an einen nahen Paketshop meiner Wahl um. Das ist funktioniert bei DHL und auch DPD recht gut online. 
Da ist es ein Vorteil, wenn man in der Stadt wohnt, wo inzwischen selbst der Bäcker nebenbei was mit Paketshop macht.


----------



## BontragerTom (23. August 2022)

Die Packstation ist für mich der beste Service der DHL und nutze ich seit dem das angeboten wurde. Im Umkreis von 400 m stehen drei..! Da kann ich sorgenlos alle meine Pakete abholen und versenden.
Zudem kann man eine Umleitung einrichten so dass alle DHL Sendungen direkt dort hin gehen, das klappt seit Jahren zu 99% zuverlässig.

Aber eigentlich wollt ich ja was zu BC schreiben…Warenrücksendung/ Eingangsbestätigung und Erstattung aufs Konto erfolgte bei mir aktuell innerhalb von 3 Werktagen, was ich positiv hervorheben möchte. Top!


----------



## nightwolf (24. August 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> In meinem Stadtteil gibt es meines Wissens keine einzige Packstation. (...)





BontragerTom schrieb:


> Die Packstation (...) Im Umkreis von 400 m stehen drei..! (...)


Bestaetigt alles meine Beobachtungen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontragerTom (24. August 2022)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Bestaetigt alles meine Beobachtungen ...


Das die Verteilung eher willkürlich erfolgt?
Denke eher das geht nach Auslastung, Angebot und Nachfrage.
Wohne allerdings auch in der Großstadt.


----------



## NunAuchDa (24. August 2022)

Ich wohne auch in der Großstadt und hab wie weiter oben geschrieben keine Packstation in meinem Stadtteil


----------



## danimaniac (24. August 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Ich dwohne sich om der Grossstadt


Sehr gut!
Häh?


----------



## Raumfahrer (24. August 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Ich wohne auch in der Großstadt und hab wie weiter oben geschrieben keine Packstation in meinem Stadtteil


Evtl soll in diesem Villenviertel die Architektur der Gegend nicht gestört werden.


----------



## nightwolf (24. August 2022)

BontragerTom schrieb:


> Das die Verteilung eher willkürlich erfolgt? (...)


Das steht *sehr ausfuehrlich *ein paar Beitraege weiter oben.






						Versender - momentane Lieferprobleme, wer kann's noch am besten?
					

[…]  weniger toll: […] am 7.8. bei Bike-Discount bestellt und immer noch keine Versansinfo  Ich hatte in letzter Zeit keine Probleme mit Bestellungen bei Bike-Discount letzte Bestellung war diesen Montag und Zustellung erfolgte nach 49 Stunden 34 Minuten also heute.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




_OK, ist vermutlich TLDR ..._ 🙄


NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Ich wohne auch in der Großstadt und hab wie weiter oben geschrieben keine Packstation in meinem Stadtteil


Ja, bei mir genauso. In zwei bis drei km Entfernung sind dann ca. fuenf.
_Villenviertel ist es leider keines_ 🤣


----------



## BontragerTom (24. August 2022)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das steht *sehr ausfuehrlich *ein paar Beitraege weiter oben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, das habe ich nicht genau gelesen, sorry. Und scheint wirklich so zu sein.
Wie gesagt so sieht es hier aus, eine „Filiale“ (Kiosk) gibts sogar auch noch..





Wenn den jeder einen Stellplatz anbieten kann sollte DHL mal mehr Werbung machen um weitere Stellplätze zu finden.
Hilft ja auch den Zustellern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (24. August 2022)

BontragerTom schrieb:


> (...) Wie gesagt so sieht es hier aus, eine „Filiale“ (Kiosk) gibts sogar auch noch..


Das glaube ich Dir ja 😁 
Es gibt sowohl in meinem Heimatstaedtchen als auch im Umlaendle meines Buerodorfes Stellen, an denen es ganz genauso aussieht: Eine Haeufung von Packstationen.
Das ist dann ein bissl zwiespaeltig ... Einerseits denke ich mir, OK ich habe korrekt beobachtet, anderswo ist es genauso. 
Andererseits faende ich es eigtl. besser wenn es im grossen und ganzen *nicht* so waere wie an meinen Wohnorten beobachtet ... 🙄


BontragerTom schrieb:


> Muss DHL mal mehr Werbung machen um weitere Stellplätze zu finden..


Naja ich glaube sie muessten sich bewusst machen, dass eine (IMHO wuenschenswerte) flaechendeckende Versorgung auch ein bissl Initiative aus ihrer eigenen Ecke erfordert. 
Das <verlinkte Seite von DHL, in fraglichem Beitrag ganz unten> liest sich fuer mich alles so, als naehmen sie halt die Stellplaetze die ihnen geboten werden.
Dass ein angebotener Stellplatz nur wenige hundert meter von einem bereits existierenden liegt, und gleichzeitig anderswo grosse 'unbepackstationte Zonen' existieren - dafuer existiert wohl kein Problembewusstsein. 
Ich hab ja schon die Supermarktbetreiber*Innen sowohl in meinem Stadtteil zuhause als auch im Buerodorf angeschrieben - die kriegen es nicht gebacken, oder wollen nicht, keine Ahnung. Es haengt dann immer davon ab, wem das Grundstueck gehoert usw.


----------



## Spezi72 (24. August 2022)

Packstation:
Meine Bestellung scheint jetzt verschollen, dabei sah es gut aus, wollte in der mittagspause abholen...
Der Versender kann nix dafür, heute in der Packstation angekommen 3 Minuten später wieder unterwegs  
.




Seitdem keine Nachricht mehr


----------



## DrDrop (25. August 2022)

Mein Paket wurde gestern zum ersten mal ungefragt in eine Packstation gebracht, und da war ich wohl nicht der einzige. Vor der Packstation standen eine Menge verwirrter Menschen. Bin ehrlich gesagt sogar froh drüber, so konnte ich es gestern nach der Arbeit abholen und nicht erst heute, außerdem deutlich kürzerer Weg


----------



## Sickgirl (25. August 2022)

Die neuen kann man ja nur noch mit der App bedienen. Wollte neulich vor der Arbeit kurz was einlegen. Da hat ich gleich keine Lust mehr.

Dann ging es eben in die Filiale oder das nächste Mal mit Hermes, da liegt der Paketshop näher.


----------



## nightwolf (26. August 2022)

OK hier jetzt noch mein Text an DHL wg. der ungleichen Verteilung:



> *Verteilung von Packstationen *
> Es gibt ja nun immer mehr Packstationen, was auch begruessenswert ist, nur leider gibt es weder in der Naehe unserer Familienwohnung, noch in meinem Buerodorf Wiernsheim eine solche. Anderswo 'stapeln' sich hingegen die Packstationen bereits, in verschiedensten Gewerbegebieten z. B. hat dann ALDI und LIDL und REWE jeder seine eigene. Hier sollte sich DHL meines Erachtens um eine bessere flaechendeckende Versorgung kuemmern.



Inzwischen auch eine Antwort erhalten:



> Guten Tag @nightwolf ,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich aktiv mit unserem Service Packstation auseinandersetzen.
> ...


Name ist echt, nur abgekuerzt 😁


----------



## Sickgirl (27. August 2022)

Bin gestern angenehm überrascht worden: habe am 8.8 bei R2 Bike zwei Hope Fittings bestell. Angegeben waren 2-3 Monate und habe auch nicht mehr in diesem Jahr damit gerechnet.

Gestern dann doch die Versandbenachrichtigung, am Montag müssten sie da sein


----------



## Remux (27. August 2022)

Weiß jemand wie es aktuell bei wiggle bzw crc läuft? Würd mir gerne einen Lenker bestellen und da wäre es interessant ob die halbwegs zeitnah vorm Urlaub liefern


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. August 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie es aktuell bei wiggle bzw crc läuft? Würd mir gerne einen Lenker bestellen und da wäre es interessant ob die halbwegs zeitnah vorm Urlaub liefern


"halbwegs zeitnah"- bist du Politiker?


----------



## Remux (27. August 2022)

Naja es kann sicher niemand konkrete Aussagen über die Lieferzeit meines Lenkers geben, den aktuellen Trend jedoch schon 😉


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. August 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Naja es kann sicher niemand konkrete Aussagen über die Lieferzeit meines Lenkers geben, den aktuellen Trend jedoch schon 😉


Na ja, aber du weißt doch wann du den Lenker haben möchtest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (28. August 2022)

Ja bis spätestens 10.09., das trägt aber doch nichts zur Frage bei 🤔


----------



## FrankNL (28. August 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie es aktuell bei wiggle bzw crc läuft? Würd mir gerne einen Lenker bestellen und da wäre es interessant ob die halbwegs zeitnah vorm Urlaub liefern


Freitag bestellt, Donnerstag geliefert, ein Lenker und Helm


----------



## BontragerTom (28. August 2022)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Die neuen kann man ja nur noch mit der App bedienen. Wollte neulich vor der Arbeit kurz was einlegen. Da hat ich gleich keine Lust mehr.


Zum Einlegen benötigt man aber keine app, ausser man will den Adressaufkleber drucken…
Strichcode scannen oder Warenkorbnummer eingeben, fertig. 
Die Postnummer zwecks email bestätigung kann man ja auch aus den kopf.. nur zum Abholen benötigt man den generierten QR code aus der App, so funktioniert das hier jedenfalls.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. August 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Ja bis spätestens 10.09., das trägt aber doch nichts zur Frage bei 🤔


Doch, das gibt einen Zeitrahmen vor. Und jetzt würde ich aus Erfahrung sagen, das klappt noch rechtzeitig.


----------



## Sickgirl (28. August 2022)

BontragerTom schrieb:


> Zum Einlegen benötigt man aber keine app, ausser man will den Adressaufkleber drucken…
> Strichcode scannen oder Warenkorbnummer eingeben, fertig.
> Die Postnummer zwecks email bestätigung kann man ja auch aus den kopf.. nur zum Abholen benötigt man den generierten QR code aus der App, so funktioniert das hier jedenfalls.


An der Paktstation an der ich war gab es weder ein Terminal noch einen Scanner zum einlesen. Die wurde erst vor kurzem umgebaut.


----------



## nightwolf (28. August 2022)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> "halbwegs zeitnah"- bist du Politiker?


Dafuer muss man nicht Politiker sein, Entwicklungsprojekt-Opfer reicht 😄
Er meint das was in Nuernberg


> a weng schnella wei sonsd


heisst 😁


----------



## BontragerTom (28. August 2022)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> An der Paktstation an der ich war gab es weder ein Terminal noch einen Scanner zum einlesen. Die wurde erst vor kurzem umgebaut.


Sorry, Bin eben auch an einer ohne Display vorbei gekommen und hatte das bislang nicht aufm Schirm. War mal vor Jahren Testkunde für die packstation mit NFC Technik. Hat bei mir nicht funktioniert und wäre der schritt in die falsche Richtung. 
Sorry.


----------



## san_andreas (5. September 2022)

Bike24 hat sich wohl wieder gefangen…gestern nachts bestellt, heute versandt.


----------



## Orby (5. September 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bike24 hat sich wohl wieder gefangen…gestern nach bestellt, heute versandt.


+1
Wobei in letzter Zeit alle meine Bestellungen bei r2, bike24 und BC innerhalb von 24 Std raus sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (5. September 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bike24 hat sich wohl wieder gefangen…gestern nachts bestellt, heute versandt.


Sommerferienende, schau mal beim Lebensmittelladen, da gibts sicher schon Schokonikolaeuse.
_Also zumindest Lebkuchen hab ich am Freitag bereits gesehen ..._ 🙄

Lieferungen laufen wieder (Bike-Components vom Sonntag ist schon unterwegs), das ist auch meine Beobachtung (und passt zu siehe oben), aber ausverkauft ist immer noch viel Zeug.


----------



## Orby (5. September 2022)

nightwolf schrieb:


> _Also zumindest Lebkuchen hab ich am Freitag bereits gesehen ..._ 🙄


Bereits gekauft und verputzt  😁 
Fehlt nur noch Last Christmas bei 30°C 🤣



nightwolf schrieb:


> aber ausverkauft ist immer noch viel Zeug.


Einige Sachen sind wirklich schwer oder komisch verfügbar. Mal auf die Wunschliste packen und dann bestellen wenn man noch was anderes brauchst kann schnell nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## mihael (11. September 2022)

Ich bestelle regelmäßig bei bike components, bike24, r2 bike und bike discount.
Bin da wirklich sehr zufrieden.

Lg


----------



## flowforfun (12. September 2022)

Bike24 live: 11:35 bestellt, 14:29 "verpackt" Meldung
Letzte Woche eine Reklamation/Rücksendung eines Artikel anstandslos durchgeführt.
Zufriedenheit bis dato 1A.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (16. September 2022)

https://www.bike24.de/p1379930.html 


Ich bin empört, da kann nichtmal Trickstuff mithalten.


----------



## Cycliste17 (17. September 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1552196
> https://www.bike24.de/p1379930.html
> 
> 
> Ich bin empört, da kann nichtmal Trickstuff mithalten.


Wartezeit: 64 Jahre und ein paar Tage. Habe ich richtig gerechnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HabeDEhre (17. September 2022)

Dauerts bei R2 gerade bissl länger? Hab vorgestern lagernde Ware bestellt und noch nix gehört. Kenn ich so eigentlich nicht. Kein Rant, hab Zeit... Vermutlich wegen der ganzen Gutscheincodes 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. September 2022)

BIKE24 ist ein Ramschladen geworden, was die Filter Funktionen betrifft. Und preislich war r2 letztens auch günstiger. Vorgestern bei denen bestellt, dürfte heute das Paket ankommen in der Packstation. War übrigens mit Gutschein Code.


----------



## danimaniac (17. September 2022)

Falls das nochmal ein Gutschein beiliegt... PN?


----------



## zhenn (17. September 2022)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> BIKE24 ist ein Ramschladen geworden, was die Filter Funktionen betrifft.


keine Ahnung warum die das nicht selbst erkennen und überarbeiten, in der Sortierung fehlen teilweise genau die entscheidenden Dinge zum auswählen. Finde bike components hat dbzgl. die beste Seite


----------



## silent2608 (17. September 2022)

zhenn schrieb:


> keine Ahnung warum die das nicht selbst erkennen und überarbeiten, in der Sortierung fehlen teilweise genau die entscheidenden Dinge zum auswählen. Finde bike components hat dbzgl. die beste Seite



R2 ist mMn noch besser, aber ja BC ist nah dran.


----------



## zhenn (17. September 2022)

bei r2 fehlt mir eine entscheidende Funktion: In der mobilen Version kann man die Suchbegriffe nicht genauer sortieren wie zB. Preis auf/absteigend. Bei vielen Ergebnissen wird das mühsam. Am Desktop gehts aber.


----------



## marcossa (17. September 2022)

Bei Bike24 musst Du schon genau wissen, was gekauft werden soll  oder über Google suchen. Teils sind aber deren Preise signifikant unter dem Marktniveau. Bei BC kann man selten was ohne den PriceAlert kaufen. Gefühlt durchweg die UVP im Shop.


----------



## RWBiker (17. September 2022)

(Ranting über Bike24)
Mir geht bei denen auf den Senkel, dass ich ständig mit einem Captcha von CloudFare belästigt werden. Und das nicht etwa bei relevanten Seiten, wie Bestellung absenden, sondern einfach beim stöbern im Warenangebot. Und die Kritik an der neuen Seite bezüglich der Filterung, die schon geäußert wurde, teile ich.
Bei den Preisen teile ich die Meinung nicht, es liegt stark daran, welche Artikel man gerade kaufen will, da sind aktuell extreme Schwankungen zu verzeichnen, mal liegt der eine vorne, dann der andere.


----------



## Geißlein (17. September 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bike24 hat sich wohl wieder gefangen…gestern nachts bestellt, heute versandt.



Das kann Ich leider nicht bestätigen.
Erst am Mittwoch, über 2 Std vor dem 15:00 Uhr Versandversprechen bestellt. Kurz vor 15 Uhr die Benachrichtigung erhalten, daß meine Bestellung gepackt wurde.
Auf die Versandbestätigung aber habe Ich bis Do. Abend warten müssen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. September 2022)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Das kann Ich leider nicht bestätigen.
> Erst am Mittwoch, über 2 Std vor dem 15:00 Uhr Versandversprechen bestellt. Kurz vor 15 Uhr die Benachrichtigung erhalten, daß meine Bestellung gepackt wurde.
> Auf die Versandbestätigung aber habe Ich bis Do. Abend warten müssen.


Du bist schon ein ganz armer Kerl....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blitzfalter (24. September 2022)

Nubuk Bikes hat diese Woche den Vogel abgeschossen. 
Anfang April hatte ich dort das erste Mal bestellt. Ein Artikel konnte nicht geliefert werden. 
Am Telefon vereinbarten wir, diesen Artikel zu streichen. Als Ersatz bestellte ich 5 weitere Produkte. 

Letzte Woche kam eine Mail, dass mein Paket versendet wurde. Nach einem zarten Klick auf die Sendungsverfolgung war das Paket im DHL System nicht "bekannt".

Anruf bei Nubuk Bikes: das war eine fehlgeleitete Mail nach einer Umstellung im System, die tausende Kunden erhalten haben. Es gab bereits viele Rückmeldungen dazu. 

Um meine Bestellung von April sollte/wollte sich ein/e KollegIn kümmern. 

Diese Woche: der Betrag wurde meinem Paypal Konto gutgeschrieben. Ein kurzer Anruf brachte dann die Ernüchterung: meine Bestellung ist damals untergegangen. Nach 5,5 Monaten kann niemand mehr die damaligen Verkaufspreise nachvollziehen. Darum soll ich bitte, das was ich benötige, neu bestellen. 

Nun die große Überraschung: alle 5 Produkte kosten heute 2,3-2,5 mal mehr als im April. 
Hätte ich mich nicht nochmal gemeldet, wäre der Betrag vermutlich niemals zurückgebucht worden. Was für ein chaotischer Haufen. Dieser Laden wird mich als Kunden vermutlich nieee wieder im System erleben :-(


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. September 2022)

DPD bekleckert sich gerade auch nicht mit Ruhm. Nicht so, dass ich schon im Dreieck springe, weil das Rad stillgelegt ist, ich habe rechtzeitig bestellt, aber die Sendung wurde am 21.09. gegen 13 Uhr vom Onlineshop bei denen angekündigt, um 15 Uhr abgehlt. Am 24.09. um fünf Uhr ebbes morgens sind sie im Paketzustellzentrum in meiner Nähe eingetroffen. 

Wenn's so weiter geht, überholt meine gestrige Bestellung vom selben Onlineshop, die wohl Montag mit DHL verschickt wird, noch das erste Paket...


----------



## nightwolf (25. September 2022)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du bist schon ein ganz armer Kerl....


Naja dass es mit dem ...


Geißlein schrieb:


> (...) 15:00 Uhr Versandversprechen (...)


nicht immer sehr weit her ist, das darf man IMHO schon mal sagen. 
Es ist ja ganz offensichtlich nicht so, dass das seltene Einzelfaelle sind, sondern bald schon eher die Regel.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es bei mir ein einziges Mal einwandfrei funktioniert hat - und da war (1) nix fuer mich dabei weil ich nur fuer einen Nachbarn im Auftrag bestellt habe der keinen eigenen Account anlegen wollte und (2) waren die den Rest der Woche nicht da, ergo: *Dieses* Paket haette auch ein paar Tage Zeit gehabt 😜


----------



## windclimber (25. September 2022)

Hat bei mir die Woche zumindest seitens Bike24 einwandfrei funktioniert. Die Probleme liegen da momentan eher beim DHL Startpaketzentrum, da geht in den letzten Wochen (laut Aussage eines anderen Versenders mit selbem Startzentrum) wohl nur selten ein Paket am gleichen Tag weiter.


----------



## danimaniac (25. September 2022)

Bei mir so.
Paket seit drei Tagen unbewegt in Ottendorf-Okrilla


----------



## Cycliste17 (25. September 2022)

Keine Kapazitäten, oder intern haben sie Probleme. Passiert in turbulenten Zeiten überall.


----------



## NunAuchDa (26. September 2022)

Letzte Woche war mein Paket von bike24 innerhalb 24 Stunden nach dem Absenden da.

DHL war ja jetzt öfters in der Kritik weil es im Sommer massig Verzögerungen gab. Ich denke mal das im Depot bei Ottendorf-Okrilla gerade nach viele krank sind bzw. noch Urlaub/ Überstunden abbauen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (27. September 2022)

Für das bisschen Geld sich großartig krumm machen, nur damit "die da oben" die nächste Blödheit aushecken können, werden wohl die wenigsten von uns mitmachen wollen.


----------



## nightwolf (27. September 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Bei mir so.
> Paket seit drei Tagen unbewegt in Ottendorf-Okrilla


So ich hab jetzt auch einen Kartion in O-O am Start, lass uns ein kleines Drag Race bis zum dritten Boebbel im Tracking bei DHL machen 😄

Gestern bestellt (nach 15:00 und auch nicht ausschliesslich Stoppuhr-Artikel), heute raus, der Vergleich mit ca. fuenf Beitraege weiter oben belegt einmal mehr: Gelegentliches Meckern ist hilfreich ☝️ 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (27. September 2022)

meins ist gestern angekommen ;-)


----------



## nightwolf (28. September 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> meins ist gestern angekommen ;-)


Unseres kommt heute oder morgen in die Packstation - ist aus O-O rausgegangen gestern Abend und in der Zielregion eingetroffen. 
So oder so, das waere auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig zum Tochter-Geburtstag am Samstag.


----------



## NunAuchDa (28. September 2022)

Meine Pakete von B24 und R2 wurden gestern versendet und sind heute schon in meiner Region angelangt.

Meine Pakete von BD und BMO sind, nachdem diese jeweils im Depot gescannt wurden, auch über Nacht in meiner Region angelangt.

Der Weg in die Filiale dürfte sich somit heute bzw. morgen einmal lohnen. 
Zum Glück sieht meine Frau nicht was da wieder alles kommt


----------



## san_andreas (28. September 2022)

Gestern bei Bike24 bestellt, nach 2 Stunden kam die „Verpackt“-Mail, heute in der Zustellbasis angekommen.


----------



## a.nienie (28. September 2022)

aktuell läuft es wie geschmiert. R2 gestern mittags bestellt, heute hier (dhl) 👍👍👍


----------



## xforce1 (28. September 2022)

Ich denke ich bestelle relativ viel. Bike24 und Bike-Components ist für mich nach wie vor Top. Auch was Reklamationen angeht. Bei R2 fehlen mir die Erfahrungen auf lange Sicht.

Absolutes Schlusslicht ist für mich Rose und auch Boc24. Wobei beide glaube ich mehr den Fokus auf Ihre Kompletträder legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. September 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Gestern bei Bike24 bestellt, nach 2 Stunden kam die „Verpackt“-Mail, heute in der Zustellbasis angekommen.



Gerade zugestellt…keine 24h Laufzeit…top !


----------



## nightwolf (1. Oktober 2022)

Bike-Components schreibt heute dass sie am langen WE (Standardware, kein Sperrgut) VK-frei verschicken ab 100 Euro
Code *FREESHIP100*


----------



## AgentZero0 (1. Oktober 2022)

Hab nen Dämpfer bei Bike Discount bestellt, war angegeben mit 20 bis 24 Tagen und war jetzt direkt nach 1,5 Tagen da, auch bc und bike24 alles top gewesen die letzten Wochen.


----------



## sepp0 (2. Oktober 2022)

Hat heute von r2 bike Versandbeschäftigung bekommen, wird da jetzt auch Sonntags gearbeitet 😳


----------



## nightwolf (2. Oktober 2022)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Hat heute von r2 bike Versandbeschäftigung bekommen, wird da jetzt auch Sonntags gearbeitet 😳


Willst Du bei diesem Wetter frei haben??  😜


----------



## gosing (5. Oktober 2022)

Bike24 auch wieder sehr schnell, Versand in <24h Stunden, alles gut Verpackt und in Ordnung.


----------



## gyor (5. Oktober 2022)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Auch was Reklamationen angeht.


Reklamationen bei Bike24. Huiuiui.
Aber bei BC gehe ich mit.


----------



## flowforfun (5. Oktober 2022)

gyor schrieb:


> Reklamationen bei Bike24. Huiuiui.
> Aber bei BC gehe ich mit.


Mehrfach problemlose Abwicklung bei mir…..


----------



## gyor (5. Oktober 2022)

flowforfun schrieb:


> Mehrfach problemlose Abwicklung bei mir…..


Ich hoffe ich bin  du bist k ein Einzelfall!
Ich hab zwei mal etwas reklamieren müssen und ein mal gab und ein mal gibt es jetzt schon seit nun über einem Jahr übelste Probleme. 
Meine Ersatztgabel hab ich nicht mehr dort gekauft...


----------



## NunAuchDa (8. Oktober 2022)

Hat jemand in letzter Zeit bei Rose bestellt? Gab es einen zeitnahen Versand oder dauerte es mehrere Tage bis versendet wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gyor (8. Oktober 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Hat jemand in letzter Zeit bei Rose bestellt? Gab es einen zeitnahen Versand oder dauerte es mehrere Tage bis versendet wurde?


Vor der Woche hat es bei mir 2 Werktage gedauert.


----------



## Raumfahrer (9. Oktober 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Hat jemand in letzter Zeit bei Rose bestellt? Gab es einen zeitnahen Versand oder dauerte es mehrere Tage bis versendet wurde?


Ja, ich.
Gestern am 8. Oktober wurde es an die Packstation geliefert. Bestellung war am 3. Oktober. Lt Mail wurde es am 5.Oktober verschickt.


----------



## NunAuchDa (9. Oktober 2022)

Danke. Hab jetzt mal bei Rose bestellt und bin gespannt wann es geliefert wird.


----------



## loam (17. Oktober 2022)

Hmm...mittlerweile dauert es irgendwie viel zu lange bis lagernde/bezahlte Bestellungen bei BC rausgehen finde ich.
Früher war das immer alles ratz fatz versendet und dann am anderen Tag da bei mir aufgrund der DHL Konstellation. BC hat nachgelassen...echt doof, wenn man schnell was braucht.


----------



## der-gute (17. Oktober 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> wenn man schnell was braucht


geht man einfach zum Einzelhändler?

#armesDeutschland 🙄


----------



## loam (17. Oktober 2022)

Dann zeig mir mal nen Händler der ne OneUp Kartusche in dem Fall im Hochregal hat, und das auch nicht 300km entfernt. Watt ne Antwort. 

Was machst du überhaupt hier in dem Thread, wenn du sowieso Anti Versender bist. 
#ArmeUser Deutschlands 🤷‍♂️


----------



## gyor (17. Oktober 2022)

Das mal Was Lieferbares nicht Lieferbar ist ist bei mir mal Vorgekommen, sonst kommen meine Pakete zu 99% in 2 Werktagen bei mir an.
Ich würde einfach mal nach Würselen ziehen.


----------



## der-gute (17. Oktober 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir mal nen Händler der ne OneUp Kartusche in dem Fall im Hochregal hat, und das auch nicht 300km entfernt. Watt ne Antwort.
> 
> Was machst du überhaupt hier in dem Thread, wenn du sowieso Anti Versender bist.
> #ArmeUser Deutschlands 🤷‍♂️


Und du findest, das ein Nischenprodukt on demand bei Dir sein sollte?
War vorausschauend planen schon?


----------



## loam (17. Oktober 2022)

Die Händler bei mir hier in der Gegend haben nichtmal Fox 5wt Öl letztens da gehabt, als ich es dringend brauchte. Die wissen nichtmal was das ist, teilweise. 😂

Hör mir auf mit Einzelhandel. Das kannste hier echt komplett haken, wenn man mal was braucht.

Das geht aber am Thema hier vorbei.
Hier geht es um Versender und Lieferprobleme.
Dazu habe ich gesagt: Es kann einfach heutzutage nicht angehen (im Fall von BC), dass lagernde und (rechtzeitig) bezahlte Ware, nicht spätestens am anderen Tag versendet wird.

Nein, da gehen teilweise 2-3 Tage ins Land, bis es das Haus verlässt. Was soll das? Sollen die den Laden dicht machen, wenn die das nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (17. Oktober 2022)

Händler machen wenig Lagerhaltung. Was nicht in den nächsten Wochen verkauft wird, geht nur auf Bestellung. Spezielles haben sie nur für die Stammkunden. Warum Rainbow -Kassetten in den Laden legen, wenn 2 Kunden im Jahr danach fragen? Da verdient man mit 40 verkauften Marathon Plus Reifen mehr. 
Die Freaks kaufen doch eh alles online, erzählen mir einige Händler. Selbst Stadler ist im Vergleich zu früher ein Laden für den Normalbürger geworden. 2-3 Räder für 10.000€ stehen weiter oben als Deko zum bewundern. Der Rest Preis-Leistungs-Bikes und jede Menge City - und Kinderräder. Das Personal größtenteils Leute, die mal Einzelhandel gelernt haben. Fachfragen werden aus Katalogen und dem Computer beantwortet. Die Werkstatt hat Ahnung, aber keine Zeit, weil 8 Leute in der Schlange ein Rad zum Schlauchwechsel oder Bremse einstellen abgeben will. Vor 10 Jahren war das noch anders. Mehr Tuningteile und fähiges Personal. 
Selbst vor Ort anbauen mit Leihwerkzeug war auch noch möglich. 
Manchmal hat man einfach Pech und kann ein paar Tage nicht fahren. Ging mir auch mehrfach schon so.


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. Oktober 2022)

Wer von euch würde denn für 14,34€ die Stunde diesen Job bei DHL machen wollen?


----------



## danimaniac (18. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab im Studium noch für 6,11€/h gearbeitet... Also ja.. unter anderem Umständen, warum nicht


----------



## Cycliste17 (19. Oktober 2022)

Der Lohn ist das eine, der Job ist das andere. Wie belastbar bist Du denn? 
Wenn ich das so lese, ist das nix mit easy Life. Wer gerne chillt sollte sich etwas anderes suchen.
Kenne mich in der Branche etwas aus. Da sind eine Menge Leute nach kurzer Zeit wieder gegangen.


----------



## gyor (19. Oktober 2022)

Wer gerne chillt soll doch einfach Arbeitslosengeld II beziehen.
Mach ich auch nicht anderst.


----------



## Raumfahrer (19. Oktober 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Ich hab im Studium noch für 6,11€/h gearbeitet... Also ja.. unter anderem Umständen, warum nicht


Das scheint etwas länger her zu sein. 
Studentenjob im Fischimbiss war für 12 bis bis 13 Euro die Stunde, als wir letztens dort einkehrten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (19. Oktober 2022)

Joa das ist so 17 Jahre her...
Die Kollegen in Rostock mit dem gleichen Job hatten 4,30 bekommen


----------



## Cycliste17 (19. Oktober 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Die Kollegen hatten 4,30 bekommen


Dafür würde Dich hier jeder Pfandflaschen-Sammler auslachen. Höherer "Stundenlohn" und steuerfrei.


----------



## danimaniac (19. Oktober 2022)

Ja ja ja, das war kurz nach Einführung des Einwegpfands...


----------



## Cycliste17 (19. Oktober 2022)

Man darf dabei aber nicht die Lebenshaltungskosten der Region ausser acht lassen. 
Ich kann mich noch gut an ein Erzgebirgs-Bike-Marathon erinnern. Die Übernachtung in einer Pension kostete 15,- pro Nacht. Frühstück 3,-. In den Läden war es überall sehr günstig. Wird heute warscheinlich nicht mehr so sein.
Bekannte von mir sind kurz nach dem Mauerfall an die Ostsee gezogen. Für eine Zweizimmer Wohnung zahlte man dort nur ein paar hundert Mark. Die Stundenlöhne waren aber auch so hoch wie woanders für Ferienjobs. 
Die Unterschiede zwischen Ost und West sind zwar immer noch da, früher aber viel größer.


----------



## danimaniac (20. Oktober 2022)

wie auch immer: Wenigstens schriebt die Post gleich rein, dass Belastbarkeit erste Grundvoraussetzung für den Job ist


----------



## Cycliste17 (20. Oktober 2022)

Eben. Und die ist für manche Leute viel zu hoch. Kraft und Ausdauer muss man mindestens mitbringen. Schnelligkeit, schnelles Lernen, guter Orientierungssinn, mitdenken und Überblick über alles haben. Auch bereit sein länger zu arbeiten oder Ersatz für einen Kollegen sein. Flexibel und selbständig wäre auch noch wichtig. 
Von außen sieht das einfach aus. Ich fahre von Adresse zu Adresse bis mein Auto leer ist. Schön wäre es wenn es nur das ist.


----------



## Raumfahrer (20. Oktober 2022)

Meine Frage war ja, ob sich jemand diesen Job für einen Stundenlohn von 14,34 Euro unbedingt antun möchte, wenn er dank u a seiner Ausbildung in der Industrie evtl mindestens das gleiche verdienen kann bzw könnte, mit geregelten Pausenzeiten und einer sauberen Toilette bei Bedarf.
Wobei es immer noch einen kleinen Unterschied gibt in der Bezahlung bei Ost und West.


----------



## NunAuchDa (20. Oktober 2022)

Bietet die Post noch Arbeitskleidung? Ich steh immer öfter Zusteller komplett in Privatklamotten


----------



## danimaniac (20. Oktober 2022)

Sub Sub Sub-Unternehmer.
Wenn du direkt bei der Post angestellt bist: Arbeitskleidung.


----------



## Blue Rabbit (21. Oktober 2022)

BC gestern bestellt heute da - perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NunAuchDa (21. Oktober 2022)

Gestern bei Bike24 bestellt. Heute ist es schon unterwegs zu mir


----------



## DJTornado (21. Oktober 2022)

Vorgestern bei B.C. bestellt, gestern im Ort angekommen per DHL. Leider keine Selbstabholung im 1km entfernten Verteilzentrum möglich und alle DHL Boten krank, also täglich „tut uns leid“ Statusmeldung bei DHL


----------



## sepp0 (23. Oktober 2022)

Donnerstag bei Rose bestellt, Freitag war es schon da.


----------



## michi3 (26. Oktober 2022)

R2 kommt immer am nächsten Tag. 
Bester Shop am Markt


----------



## san_andreas (26. Oktober 2022)

R2 heute um 11.00 Uhr bestellt, 13.00 Uhr im Versand…top !


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Oktober 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> R2 heute um 11.00 Uhr bestellt, 13.00 Uhr im Versand…top !


Dann kannst du dich schon an die Tür stellen, das gelbe Auto ist schon nebenan.


----------



## Maigun (27. Oktober 2022)

michi3 schrieb:


> Bester Shop am Markt


für mich zur Zeit AVT … r2 diesbezüglich was Service anbelangt auch absolut top.


Spoiler: != TLTR Version 💸



Nachdem mir r2 hilfsbereit und freundlich mitgeteilt hat Wheels-MFG Zubehör-Teile nicht besorgen zu können und ich soll direkt in U.S. of A. beim Hersteller bestellen … hab ich mich lieber an AVT gewandt.
_Maigun:_
Angefragt ob sie mir Teile besorgen können die man in Europa nicht bekommt.
_AVT:_
Könnten sie machen kommen halt die Versandkosten innerhalb USA für mich obendrauf.
_Info:_
Direkt bestellen wären Versandkosten auf über 56.50$ gekommen, so auf innerhalb U.S. of A. 6.80$
_Maigun:_
Klingt gut war meine Antwort ob sie mir Rabatt auf die Teile geben könnten.
_AVT:_
Könnten sie ist 5% okay.
_Maigun:_
Yes — könnt ihr mir woanders auch noch Teile bestellen und mitliefern.
_AVT:_
Nein dort haben sie leider kein Konto aber ich könnte dort bestellen und an sie liefern lassen.
_Maigun:_
Super mach ich.
_Info:_
Wieder 38.50$ gespart.
_(nicht Wortwörtlich wiedergeben, möglicherweise war ich höflicher)

tltr:_
Also anders ausgedrückt hätte ich bei allen 3 Läden separat bestellt wären 134,18$ Versandkosten angefallen jetzt beläuft sich das ganze auf 45.98$ Versandkosten. Immer noch happig aber was sein muss das muss, ich brauch das Zeugs um hier weiter zu kommen.


----------



## Mountain77 (31. Oktober 2022)

Bike24, 27.10. Sattelstütze und ein Laufrad fürs Trekkingrad bestellt. Sind am 28ten aus unterschiedlichen Lagern versendet worden.
Sattelstütze kam per DHL innerhalb eines Tages, das Laufrad ist laut Paketnummer immer noch auf dem Weg zu irgend einem Paketzustellzentrum... naja, war die letzten Male ähnlich.


----------



## Elwood_huang (3. November 2022)

Bike Components .. hängt seit vor vorgestern ein bisl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (3. November 2022)

Nachdem die erste Bestellung aus dem fahrrad.de Sale einen Tag später bei mir war, warte ich nun seit 30.10. auf die Bearbeitung der zweiten. Ich nehme an das geht nicht nur mir so oder?


----------



## danimaniac (3. November 2022)

@Maigun wer oder was ist AVT?


----------



## Cycliste17 (3. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Nachdem die erste Bestellung aus dem fahrrad.de Sale einen Tag später bei mir war, warte ich nun seit 30.10. auf die Bearbeitung der zweiten. Ich nehme an das geht nicht nur mir so oder?


Hatte ich auch schon. Habe es an den Laden von denen schicken lassen, um die Sachen selbst abzuholen. Es kamen zwei Pakete mit 3 Tagen Unterschied.


----------



## Maigun (3. November 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> @Maigun wer oder was ist AVT?


American Velo Tech








						AVT.bike | Hubs, Headsets, BB's, Cranksets, Wheels, Bike Parts & more
					

USA made, hubs, headsets, bottom brackets, cranksets, handbuilt wheels and more from; Chris King, White Industries, Phil Wood, Cane Creek, Paul Components, Industry Nine, ONYX Racing, ENVE, Knight Composites, Park Tool, King Cage Titanium Bottle Cages, Astral, Velocity, Boyd, Silca.




					avt.bike


----------



## der-gute (3. November 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> American Velo Tech
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aspire Velotech heißt das


----------



## Maigun (3. November 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Aspire Velotech heißt das






… und was steht da als Claim unter der Wortmarke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. November 2022)

Oh ok, dann hat sich das geändert.

früher hieß der Laden eigentlich Aspire VeloTech, da hab ich meine CK ISO her.


----------



## tonnenmeter (3. November 2022)

Bike24 am 21.10. ein paar Verschleißteile wie Kassette, Kettenblatt, etc. bestellt und am 27. habe ich dann mal gefragt ob das Paket noch nicht raus ist, oder es Probleme bei Hermes gibt, weil der Versandstatus nur angekündigt war. Am 29. kam dann unabhängig von meiner Anfrage eine Mail, dass das Paket falsch verladen wurde und vorraussichtlich einen Werktag später kommt.
Gestern kam dann die Antwort auf meine Mail, dass das Paket wohl an den falschen Versanddienstleister ging und ich entweder ca. 2 Wochen auf das verschollene Paket warten kann oder eine Neulieferung bekommen kann. Habe die Neulieferung gewählt und laut DHL soll es auch schon morgen kommen. Habe nur leider dann bemerkt, dass da ein Artikel vergessen wurde, der allerdings jetzt noch seperat wieder mit Hermes nachgeliefert wird.
Die erste Antwort auf mein Ticket hat ein paar Tage gedauert, aber der weitere Kontakt war dann ziemlich schnell und reibungslos, auch als ich nochmal wegen dem letzten Artikel heute morgen geschrieben habe.

War meine 2. Bestellung bei Bike24, die erste lief dagegen super weshalb ich mich da jetzt erstmal nicht so mega heiß mache. Hoffe nur ist dann auch bald mal abgeschlossen das Thema...


----------



## Maigun (3. November 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Oh ok, dann hat sich das geändert.
> 
> früher hieß der Laden eigentlich Aspire Velotech, da hab ich meine CK ISO her.


Hab von dort auch schon alles mögliche WI Innenlager, CK Steuersatz … Servicemäßig immer sehr schnell und sehr hilfsbereit. Dieses mal haben sie aber den Vogel abgeschossen im positiven Sinne und sich fast selbst übertroffen. — Ist aber scheinbar in den U.S. of A. fast normal. Service Wolftooth, Cane Creek antworten innerhalb weniger Stunden. Mein obiger Vergleich beruht auf r2 und die sind auch sehr bemüht und machen einen verdammt guten Job. Aber auch andere in D sind auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## san_andreas (3. November 2022)

Ist auch meine Erfahrung im Generellen mit Ami-Buden…immer super freundlich und super schnell, was Hilfe und Versand angeht.


----------



## mihael (6. November 2022)

Guten morgen

Ich bestelle regelmässig aus Österreich.
Mit Bike Discount, Bike Components, bike24 und R2 Bike bin ich ehrlich gesagt gleichermassen zufrieden.
Die machen das alle ganz gut.
Dass man nach verfügbarkeit bestellt, liegt ja an einem selbst. 
Und in den Zeiten von Amazon Prime braucht man glaub auch Lieferung am nächsten Tag nicht als Bedingung zu stellen.

Bin mit den Shops rundum zufrieden.

Mir fällt auf, dass es mir oft den TNC Hamburg Shop auf versxchiedenen Seiten einblendet mit meinen gesuchten Artikeln, der aber aber eigentlich selten irgendwas lagernd hat, wenn man dann auf die Website geht.

lg


----------



## kackboon91 (8. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Nachdem die erste Bestellung aus dem fahrrad.de Sale einen Tag später bei mir war, warte ich nun seit 30.10. auf die Bearbeitung der zweiten. Ich nehme a das geht nicht nur mir so oder?


Gibt es bei deiner zweiten Bestellung schon ein Update? Mein SDU Coil ist noch immer in Bearbeitung!


----------



## Remux (8. November 2022)

Ja die kam am Wochenende an


----------



## Blue Rabbit (9. November 2022)

Ist bikeinn ein Fakeshop ???
Habe vor Wochen ein GoPro Akku bestellt. Es kamen alle möglichen Versandstati. Letztlich wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass ich die Ware zurückgesendet hätte - in Wirklichkeit kam nie etwas an. Nach Sichtung des Zustands bekäme ich mein Geld rückerstattet. Habe den Service darauf hingewiesen, dass ich umgehend den Gesamtbetrag, d.h. inkl. der Versandkosten zurückerstattet haben möchte.


----------



## zhenn (9. November 2022)

Nein, die sind in Spanien zu Hause.


----------



## CarlaVerde (9. November 2022)

Bike-Discount.de
Am Sonntagabend Teile bestellt.
Am Dienstagmittag mit DHL geliefert worden.
Schneller dürfte es momentan (DHL Personalprobleme) wohl nicht gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (9. November 2022)

same here, aber mit bike24


----------



## Schnerrget (9. November 2022)

Hatte letzten Freitag am frühen Morgen bei r2 bestellt, kam Samstagmittag an. Da war ich schon am zweifeln ob ich vergessen habe, dass ich noch was bestellt hatte, bis ich dann gesehen hab was im Paket war.


----------



## rush_dc (9. November 2022)

Hat von euch schonmal wer bei Better Bolts bestellt? 
Wie lange hat bei euch der Versand von USA her gedauert? Das Paket liegt schon seit 12. Sept. im Transit.


----------



## NunAuchDa (9. November 2022)

Gestern hat R2 versendet und heute war das Paket hier.
Dafür war ich am Montag 10 Minuten bei R2 in der Warteschleife da ich zwei Bestellungen zusammenfassen wollte und noch bei einer Bestellung eine Änderung vornehmen.


----------



## Cycliste17 (9. November 2022)

Better Bolts; rechts oben die Suche benutzen. Es gibt einige wenige Beiträge dazu.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (10. November 2022)

Gestern Mittag bei Maciag bestellt.
Heute da.


----------



## tonnenmeter (10. November 2022)

Etwas offtopic, weil es um Amazon bzw. um UPS geht, kann nur gerade nicht glauben was hier passiert ist
Heute sollte ein Paket ungewöhnlicherweise mit UPS kommen. Um 11 habe ich den Lieferstatus angeschaut wo ich feststellen musste, dass es bereits um 10 als geliefert erledigt wurde. Angeblich entgegengenommen von mir und hinterlegt am Lager Bin natürlich stutzig geworden und habe weder im Briefkasten, noch vor der Haustür mein Paket gefunden und geklingelt hat natürlich auch niemand. Schon erstmal schlechte Laune, von Paketen die lange Beine bekommen hört man ja schon ab und zu
Aufgelöst wurde die Geschichte jetzt, als mir ein Arbeitskollege geschrieben hat, dass im Zweitsitz unserer Firma in einem Nachbarort ein Paket für mich ankam Ich habe mit diesem anderen Firmensitz nichts zu tun, aber davon abgesehen habe ich weder jemals ein Paket zur Arbeit liefern lassen noch überhaupt ein UPS Paket hier erhalten. Kann ich absolut nicht verstehen... das muss ja dann der Zufall des Jahrhunderts sein, dass das Paket falsch, aber zumindestens an meinen Arbeitgeber zugestellt wurde



Hoffe habe keine Glückssträhne und die Klamotten die ich heute bei Bike24 bestellt habe finden besser ihren Weg als die beiden letzten Pakete


----------



## san_andreas (10. November 2022)

Komisch…UPS hab ich als sehr zuverlässig erlebt.


----------



## Blitzfalter (11. November 2022)

hab letzte woche donnerstag für 130,- bei bike-mailorder bestellt. 
telefonischer support ist seit mindestens 6 monaten zu 99,9% wegen überlastung nicht möglich.
laut meiner info bearbeiten lediglich 3 personen alle eintreffenden bestellungen. 
meine e-mail anfragen wurden meist nach 2-3 tagen beantwortet. teils so schlecht, dass die hälfte der fragen im anschluss immer noch nicht beantwortet ist. 

bezahlung erfolgte direkt am donnerstag. meist zahle ich mit paypal.
bestellung sollte laut mitarbeiter am freitag raus. samstag ankommen, damit ich schrauben und am WE fahren kann. daraus wurde mal wieder nichts. 
lieferung per DHL landete mittwoch in der packstation. 

wenn da nicht die 10% über CB wären, würde ich am liebsten nie wieder bei dem laden bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maigun (11. November 2022)

Nein alles gut (ich lache nicht dich aus) — du merkst es aber schon, wenn du gegenüber wem auch immer 10% nicht bezahlen magst, diese Bude auch nicht einen weiteren Mitarbeiter finanzieren kann, der vielleicht mal das Telefon abnimmt. Ja, ist einkleiner Laden wo ich auch nicht regelmäßig bestelle. Aber sie haben durchaus Sachen im Sortiment was man woanders nicht unbedingt bekommt. Ich wünsch mir dass solche Geschäfte nicht von der Bildfläche verschwinden.


----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2022)

Hab‘ in letzter Zeit die mailorder-Sachen innerhalb von kürzester Zeit gehabt.


----------



## tonnenmeter (11. November 2022)

Da konnte ich mich eigentlich auch nie beklagen bei BMO. Lieferung nie am nächsten Tag, aber das ist auch erstmal nicht so schlimm, da ist man doch ganz schön verwöhnt heutzutage.

Mein falsch zugestelltes UPS Paket konnte ich tatsächlich letzte Nacht von Arbeit mitnehmen und das Bike24 Zeug von gestern kam heute auch schon an👍


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. November 2022)

bei mir auch top R2 und bike24..delta-bike aber auch granatenschnell. Rapha brauchte 3 Tage aus UK. Fand ich auch sensationell.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (14. November 2022)

Fahrrad.de und Co, also Internetstores schickt anscheinend aus div. Lagern.

Da bekommt man für 8 bestellte Teile ca. 12 Sendungen.


----------



## Flo7 (14. November 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Fahrrad.de und Co, also Internetstores schickt anscheinend aus div. Lagern.
> 
> *Da bekommt man für 8 bestellte Teile ca. 12 Sendungen.*



Das ist dann wirklich spitze, vor allem wenn man es per Logoix nach Österreich nachsenden lässt... Kostet jedes Paket extra Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarlaVerde (14. November 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Fahrrad.de und Co, also Internetstores schickt anscheinend aus div. Lagern.
> 
> Da bekommt man für 8 bestellte Teile ca. 12 Sendungen.


Das habe ich in letzter Zeit auch mehrfach festgestellt. 
Ist mir früher so nicht aufgefallen bzw. die bestellten Klamotten kamen aus einem Lager mit einem Paket.


----------



## DJTornado (14. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Das ist dann wirklich spitze, vor allem wenn man es per Logoix nach Österreich nachsenden lässt... Kostet jedes Paket extra Versand


Nein, du zahlst 1x Versandkosten, die Aufteilung auf x Sendungen macht Fahrrad.de


----------



## danimaniac (14. November 2022)

DJTornado schrieb:


> Nein, du zahlst 1x Versandkosten, die Aufteilung auf x Sendungen macht Fahrrad.de


Es geht aber mit extra Dienstleister nach Österreich weiter...

Alles lesen hilft verstehen


----------



## Orby (14. November 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Fahrrad.de und Co, also Internetstores schickt anscheinend aus div. Lagern.


Ja. Da aber nichts erwähnt wurde bei der ersten Teillieferung habe ich per Mail nachgehakt. 
Die zweite Teillieferung war aber nach weiteren 3 Tagen da, während die Antwort erst nach einer Woche kam. 

BD und Bike24 haben bei mir gerade alle innerhalb von einem (Werk)Tag geliefert. Bei Bike 24 ging meine Bestellung vom Freitagabend am Samstag raus und heute da.


----------



## DJTornado (14. November 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Es geht aber mit extra Dienstleister nach Österreich weiter...
> 
> Alles lesen hilft verstehen


Und wo steht was von einem Extra Dienstleister du Laberxxx


----------



## danimaniac (14. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> wenn man es per Logoix nach Österreich nachsenden lässt





DJTornado schrieb:


> Und wo steht was von einem Extra Dienstleister du Laberxxx


Da... Kannst dich jetzt entschuldigen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. November 2022)

Bike24, heute bestellt,  gestern geliefert.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (14. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Das ist dann wirklich spitze, vor allem wenn man es per Logoix nach Österreich nachsenden lässt... Kostet jedes Paket extra Versand


2x bestellt und 2x nur ein Paket bei mir.


----------



## Flo7 (14. November 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> 2x bestellt und 2x nur ein Paket bei mir.



Mir schicken sie gerade ein Putzmittel und ne Kettenzange, warenwert 10€, als extra Paket 😅


----------



## heliusdh (15. November 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Mir schicken sie gerade ein Putzmittel und ne Kettenzange, warenwert 10€, als extra Paket 😅


Ähnlich bei Amazon. 4 mal den gleichen Artikel bestellt und es kamen 4 Pakete mit DHL.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonnenmeter (15. November 2022)

Bei Amazon ist das normal, die haben so viele Lagerhäuser, dann hat man vielleicht noch einen Marketplace Artikel der sowieso nicht direkt von Amazon Verschickt wird. Da kommt schnell ein Papiercontainer zusammen😅
edit: oh bei 4 mal dem selben Artikel ist es doch fragwürdig 

Finde es dann doch immer noch spannender was für Verpackungsgrößen für welche Artikelgrößen benutzt werden. Als Bike24 mir vor Kurzem den vergessenen Gabelkonus nachgeliefert hat, ist das arme Ding allein in einem ca. 2l Karton rumgereist


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (15. November 2022)

Wie lange braucht Fahrrad.de normalerweise von Bestellung bis Versand?


----------



## ehrles8 (15. November 2022)

1-4 Werktage bei mir in den letzten Wochen. Kommt wahrscheinlich drauf an in welchem Lager es liegt, das sieht man nicht. 

Samstag 3 Teile bestellt. Montag ging eins in den Versand, Lieferung heute. Vom Rest hört man noch nix.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (15. November 2022)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> 1-4 Werktage bei mir in den letzten Wochen. Kommt wahrscheinlich drauf an in welchem Lager es liegt, das sieht man nicht.
> 
> Samstag 3 Teile bestellt. Montag ging eins in den Versand, Lieferung heute. Vom Rest hört man noch nix.


Ok, danke. Bei mir auch Samstag, 1 Teil, noch nix gehört.
Soweit auch kein Problem, ausser dass mein Emailpostfach voll war und falls eine Mail (Versand oder Storno) Montag füh kam, hätte ich die nicht bekommen.
Aber so warte ich mal noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (15. November 2022)

Und schwupp kam die Versandbestätigung 🥰


----------



## Geißlein (15. November 2022)

Letzte Woche am Fr. bei Bike-Components was bestellt. Die bestellten Sachen sind am Sa. (einen Tag später) geliefert worden.

Hatte bei BC noch eine Anfrage wegen eines Preises per E-Mail. Die Antwort auf meine Frage war innerhalb 5 Min da.

Bike24 ist vom Versand zwar richtig fix und weit vor 15 Uhr bestellt auch schon am nächsten Tag geliefert, aber die Beantwortung von E-Mails könnte deutlich besser sein... denn da sind Sie extrem langsam.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (16. November 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Fahrrad.de und Co, also Internetstores schickt anscheinend aus div. Lagern.
> 
> Da bekommt man für 8 bestellte Teile ca. 12 Sendungen.



Deswegen also, ein Teil ist schon umgezogen bzw. neue Ware wird wrsl schon beim Log-DL angeliefert:


mzonq schrieb:


> Fahrrad de (Internet Stores) sitzen hier in Esslingen und machen ihr Lager dicht und geben die Logistik dann an einen Provider.
> Ich nehme an ein findiger Controller hat denen ausgerechnet, dass es billiger ist das Zeugs zu verscherbeln und das Lager zu verkleinern als umzulagern....


----------



## danimaniac (16. November 2022)

Was ist los bei r2???
Schon der zweite Tag ohne Versand


----------



## Coues (16. November 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Was ist los bei r2???
> Schon der zweite Tag ohne Versand
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1587025


Heute ist in Sachsen Feiertag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ehrles8 (21. November 2022)

Bike-Discount 👍 heute morgen um 9 Uhr bestellt, um 12:20 Uhr verpackt und jetzt schon im DHL Paketzentrum vor Ort eingetroffen.

*1 Tag später geliefert


----------



## Skylinnee (22. November 2022)

Hallo, jemand die letzten Wochen ein Fahrrad bei Fahrrad.de bestellt und Erfahrungen zwecks Lieferzeit?


----------



## Remux (22. November 2022)

Durch deren sale dauert das insgesamt etwas länger. Schreiben sie aber auch im Warenkorb drüber


----------



## bluesaturn (22. November 2022)

Wie ist denn der Kundenservice bei Fahrrad.de ? Ich kenne sie nicht.


----------



## CarlaVerde (22. November 2022)

bluesaturn schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Kundenservice bei Fahrrad.de ? Ich kenne sie nicht.


Problemlos.
Sehr kulant bei Reklamationen auch nach längerer Zeit, einfache Rücksendemöglichkeit, momentan etwas längere Lieferzeiten (4-5 Tage).


----------



## famagoer (22. November 2022)

Hab bei meiner Frau gestern Abend eine Massage bestellt - bisher nicht mal ne Bestellbestätigung erhalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skylinnee (22. November 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Durch deren sale dauert das insgesamt etwas länger. Schreiben sie aber auch im Warenkorb drüber


Ja das weiß ich, hatte aber schon letzte Woche Montag bestellt und bisher ist leider nix passiert. Aber abwarten und Tee trinken 😁


----------



## Orby (22. November 2022)

famagoer schrieb:


> Hab bei meiner Frau gestern Abend eine Massage bestellt - bisher nicht mal ne Bestellbestätigung erhalten...


Ein Augenrollen kannst als Stornierung zählen.


----------



## Cycliste17 (24. November 2022)

Bike24 Sendung kam heute mit Hermes. Tracking  ist nicht so gut wie bei DHL und DPD. 4 Stunden kann man doch nicht auf einen Zusteller warten. Zum Glück waren es nur 1,5h. Hatte nur Verschleißteile für einige Fahrräder bestellt, die auch sofort lieferbar waren. Von der Bestellung bis Lieferung unter 24h. Wollte eigentlich im Dezember bestellen und noch mehr kaufen. Bei einigen Artikeln steht jetzt: Das Produkt ist nicht lieferbar. Einiges andere ist dort auch nicht mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## NunAuchDa (24. November 2022)

Gestern Nachmittag kam überraschend mein Gehalt und somit gingen gleich Bestellungen bei bc, R2 und B24 raus. R2 und B24 sind anscheinend schon auf dem LKW gescannt der die Pakte nach Süden bringt.
Bei bc ist das Paket elektronisch gemeldet aber könnte klappen mit morgiger Zustellung.

Problem ist hier eher DHL weil die leider sehr unzuverlässig sind.


----------



## famagoer (24. November 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Gestern Nachmittag kam überraschend mein Gehalt und somit gingen gleich Bestellungen bei bc, R2 und B24 raus.


Alles richtig gemacht. Der Inflation keine Chance geben! Geld am Konto macht Euro zu Cent.


----------



## NunAuchDa (24. November 2022)

War nur Kleinkram und Verschleißteile. Diese Woche gibts teilweise doch ganz nette Rabatte.


----------



## ehrles8 (25. November 2022)

Fahrrad.de (Internetstores) arbeitet gerade am Limit. Meine Bestellung vom Mittwoch wurde noch nicht bearbeitet und per Mail kam jetzt die Erklärung.

Halb so wild ☕...





Edit: 5H später kommt die Versandbestätigung für 2/3 Artikeln, das heißt ich bekomme ein einzelnes Paket mit dem Füllartikel (1,50€ Schokoriegel 🤣).

Alles automatisiert👍.


----------



## Martin87LE (27. November 2022)

Moin, schon Mal jemand bei bike24 bestellt und in Dresden im Service Point abgeholt ? Wird mir gerade als Versandoption angezeit. Bei mir geht's um ein Bike. Bevor ich mich mit der Spedition rum ärger fahr ich lieber die Stunde nach Dresden.


----------



## marcossa (27. November 2022)

Martin87LE schrieb:


> Moin, schon Mal jemand bei bike24 bestellt und in Dresden im Service Point abgeholt ? Wird mir gerade als Versandoption angezeit. Bei mir geht's um ein Bike. Bevor ich mich mit der Spedition rum ärger fahr ich lieber die Stunde nach Dresden.


Ich hab bisher diverse Bikes bei Bike24 per Versand bekommen. Einmal gabs ne Beschädingung, da wurde per Express am gleichen Tag ein neues Bike versendet. Bisher unkritisch. Lass es Dir zusenden, in Ruhe kontrollieren, mögliche Mängel kommunizieren. Also da würde ich nicht extra in den Store gurken.


----------



## Martin87LE (27. November 2022)

marcossa schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher diverse Bikes bei Bike24 per Versand bekommen. Einmal gabs ne Beschädingung, da wurde per Express am gleichen Tag ein neues Bike versendet. Bisher unkritisch. Lass es Dir zusenden, in Ruhe kontrollieren, mögliche Mängel kommunizieren. Also da würde ich nicht extra in den Store gurken.


Da hast du natürlich Recht. Ich bezahl zwar den Sprit nicht aber indirekt den Versand trotzdem. Und bis auf ein Tag eher bekomm ich das Bike bestimmt auch nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2022)

Ich würde persönliche Abholung immer bevorzugen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (27. November 2022)

Martin87LE schrieb:


> Moin, schon Mal jemand bei bike24 bestellt und in Dresden im Service Point abgeholt ? Wird mir gerade als Versandoption angezeit. Bei mir geht's um ein Bike. Bevor ich mich mit der Spedition rum ärger fahr ich lieber die Stunde nach Dresden.


Du meinst wohl sicher den Service Point von bike24 auf der Kesselsdorfer Straße.
Einige Sachen wie Schuhe hab ich kürzlich dort notgedrungen bestellt und anprobiert.
Freundlich sind die Leute dort inzwischen alle, ohne irgendwelches elitäre Gehabe, aber bei der jeweiligen Fachkompetenz ist es mE etwas durchwachsen.
Damit sollte man klar kommen.
Und eben mit dem nervigem Verkehr in der sächsischen Landeshauptstadt.
Wobei es auch noch mal einen Unterschied macht, ob Du mit dem Auto oder dem Zug dorthin fährst.
Direkt vor dem Shop sind keine öffentlichen Parkplätze vorhanden, aber auf der Straße ein paar hundert Meter vorher.


----------



## Martin87LE (28. November 2022)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl sicher den Service Point von bike24 auf der Kesselsdorfer Straße.
> Einige Sachen wie Schuhe hab ich kürzlich dort notgedrungen bestellt und anprobiert.
> Freundlich sind die Leute dort inzwischen alle, ohne irgendwelches elitäre Gehabe, aber bei der jeweiligen Fachkompetenz ist es mE etwas durchwachsen.
> Damit sollte man klar kommen.
> ...


Eigentlich Auto. Ich hab es gerade bei Google gesehen dass es mit parken nicht so toll aussieht. Und die A14 von L nach DD ist auch immer voll. Hab es nun doch ins Büro bestellt 😅


----------



## xrated (28. November 2022)

Ob die soviel einzeln versenden weil sie befürchten das es sonst mehr Stornierungen gibt?

Früher hatte man noch aus dem dicken Brügelmannkatalog über Brief oder Postkarte bestellt und dann beim Postboten mit Nachnahme bestellt nachdem man locker 2 Wochen gewartet hat, dass waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## luftschaukel (28. November 2022)

Jemand bei BC auch den Feedback Sports Ständer bestellt? 
Donnerstag bestellt, bisher noch keine Versandbestätigung oä erhalten.


----------



## AgentZero0 (28. November 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Jemand bei BC auch den Feedback Sports Ständer bestellt?
> Donnerstag bestellt, bisher noch keine Versandbestätigung oä erhalten.


Ja, wurde heute geliefert. Allerdings habe ich auch keine Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen, aber Home Office regelt.


----------



## san_andreas (28. November 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Jemand bei BC auch den Feedback Sports Ständer bestellt?
> Donnerstag bestellt, bisher noch keine Versandbestätigung oä erhalten.



Habe Donnerstag auch im Sale eine Reverb AXS bestellt…noch keine Versandbestätigung. Wird halt dauern wegen des Black-Friday-Wahnsinns.


----------



## famagoer (28. November 2022)

@luftschaukel 
Das sind 2 Werktage...

Geduld ist wahrlich eine Tugend!


----------



## Cycliste17 (28. November 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Früher hatte man noch aus dem dicken Brügelmannkatalog über Brief oder Postkarte bestellt und dann beim Postboten mit Nachnahme bestellt nachdem man locker 2 Wochen gewartet hat, dass waren noch Zeiten.


Die Bestellkarten-Zeit kenne ich auch noch. Unter einer Woche Wartezeit ging nichts. Was nicht lieferbar war, erfuhr man wenn man das Paket öffnete. Später verkürzte sich die Zeit auf ein paar Tage. Sonntag abends die Karte in den Briefkasten und Do oder Fr kamen die Teile. Das war echt ein Fortschritt. 
Wir sind heute wirklich verwöhnt. 
Für die nächste Generation ist ein Katalog warscheinlich so etwas wie für mich eine Schiefertafel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (28. November 2022)

famagoer schrieb:


> @luftschaukel
> Das sind 2 Werktage...
> 
> Geduld ist wahrlich eine Tugend!


Geduld hat sich gelohnt. 
Versandnachricht kam vorhin 🚀


----------



## Legenders (28. November 2022)

famagoer schrieb:


> @luftschaukel
> Das sind 2 Werktage...
> 
> Geduld ist wahrlich eine Tugend!


Ich würde sowieso sagen, dass der Faden nicht mehr aktuell ist, gerade im Hinblick auf den Eingangspost. Die schlimme Zeit aus 2020 ist zumindest vorerst vorbei. 😅


----------



## Colt__Seavers (28. November 2022)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Jemand bei BC auch den Feedback Sports Ständer bestellt?
> Donnerstag bestellt, bisher noch keine Versandbestätigung oä erhalten.


Ich hab Donnerstag auch bestellt, aber insgesamt für über 1100€. Bisher Bestellung bei BC weiter in Bearbeitung und keine Versandbestätigung.


----------



## Flo7 (28. November 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ich hab Donnerstag auch bestellt, aber insgesamt für über 1100€. Bisher Bestellung bei BC weiter in Bearbeitung und keine Versandbestätigung.



Meine drei Bestellungen von 24.11 sollen morgen in Österreich zugestellt werden.


----------



## Raumfahrer (28. November 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Früher hatte man noch aus dem dicken Brügelmannkatalog über Brief oder Postkarte bestellt und dann beim Postboten mit Nachnahme bestellt nachdem man locker 2 Wochen gewartet hat, dass waren noch Zeiten.


Ich hab sogar noch ein paar Kataloge von denen. 
Ein grausames Durcheinander, wenn ich so in dem Katalog von 2007 schaue. 
Dagegen ist der Rose Katalog ein echter Fortschritt gewesen, auch mit dem besseren Angebot an Teilen.


----------



## Martin87LE (30. November 2022)

Martin87LE schrieb:


> Eigentlich Auto. Ich hab es gerade bei Google gesehen dass es mit parken nicht so toll aussieht. Und die A14 von L nach DD ist auch immer voll. Hab es nun doch ins Büro bestellt 😅


Der Versand lief reibungslos ab.
Die Spedition (GO) hat gestern sich telefonisch angekündigt und war heute pünkltich bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (30. November 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ich hab Donnerstag auch bestellt, aber insgesamt für über 1100€. Bisher Bestellung bei BC weiter in Bearbeitung und keine Versandbestätigung.


Heute wurde die am Do bei BC gekaufte Ware teilweise verschickt. Hatte schon Angst, dass ich ein Storno bekommen würde, weil ich drei Gutscheine (5%, 10€, VKF) eingelöst habe und das bei drastisch reduzierter Ware. Aber Grund für die Verspätung ist wie erwartet das große Bestellaufkommen durch die Rabattaktion.


----------



## dopero (30. November 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Aber Grund für die Verspätung ist wie erwartet das große Bestellaufkommen durch die Rabattaktion.


Das muss wohl gerade als Ausrede bei jedem Versender herhalten.
Hab ein Rad bei Fahrrad.de bestellt, noch vor den diversen Aktionen. Angegebene Lieferzeit war 5-7 Werktage. Gekommen ist es nach 11 Werktagen und damit schon während der dann laufenden Aktionen.
Erste Fahrt hat es den vorderen Schlauch zerrissen, zum Glück im Stand, und dabei ist auch der Reifen von der Felge gesprungen. Beim begutachten des Schadens, Schlauch wurde offensichtlich bei der Erstmontage eingeklemmt, haben dann alle Herumstehenden auch noch gemeint die Kette sei deutlich zu kurz.
Antwort vom Versender: die zuständige Stelle meldet sich dann in „ca. 7-14 Tagen“.
Sprich vor Weihnachten bzw. In dem Jahr wird das nichts mehr 😡


----------



## Colt__Seavers (30. November 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Das muss wohl gerade als Ausrede bei jedem Versender herhalten.
> Hab ein Rad bei Fahrrad.de bestellt, noch vor den diversen Aktionen. Angegebene Lieferzeit war 5-7 Werktage. Gekommen ist es nach 11 Werktagen und damit schon während der dann laufenden Aktionen.
> Erste Fahrt hat es den vorderen Schlauch zerrissen, zum Glück im Stand, und dabei ist auch der Reifen von der Felge gesprungen. Beim begutachten des Schadens, Schlauch wurde offensichtlich bei der Erstmontage eingeklemmt, haben dann alle Herumstehenden auch noch gemeint die Kette sei deutlich zu kurz.
> Antwort vom Versender: die zuständige Stelle meldet sich dann in „ca. 7-14 Tagen“.
> Sprich vor Weihnachten bzw. In dem Jahr wird das nichts mehr 😡


sowas wie mit dem Reifen passiert wenn jeder Montageschritt getaktet und im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes am Fließband passiert. Bei Canyon z.B. gehen über 400 Bikes täglich in einem Werk vom Band.
Und das mit der zu kurzen Kette liegt wohl an der Teileknappheit die hier und da nicht herrscht. Das soll dem Misstand nicht rechtfertigen sondern nur erklären.


----------



## AgentZero0 (30. November 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Heute wurde die am Do bei BC gekaufte Ware teilweise verschickt. Hatte schon Angst, dass ich ein Storno bekommen würde, weil ich drei Gutscheine (5%, 10€, VKF) eingelöst habe und das bei drastisch reduzierter Ware. Aber Grund für die Verspätung ist wie erwartet das große Bestellaufkommen durch die Rabattaktion.


Wo bekommt man so fancy Gutscheine für BC her?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (30. November 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man so fancy Gutscheine für BC her?


5% + 10€ - Wiedergutmachung von BC, weil mal Artikel beschädigt ankamen und ich das akzeptiert habe, anstatt zurück zu senden und sie dann hätten B-Ware verkaufen müssen

VSK - gibt#s hier fast täglich im Schnäppchen/Gutscheine Forumteil


----------



## Cycliste17 (1. Dezember 2022)

Martin87LE schrieb:


> Der Versand lief reibungslos ab.
> Die Spedition (GO) hat gestern sich telefonisch angekündigt und war heute pünkltich bei mir.


 ! bei GO vergessen
War der Kurierfahrer höflich, freundlich?


----------



## luftschaukel (1. Dezember 2022)

Hab mein Ständer gestern bekommen. 😉😂
Also den Feedback Pro. 
Welten Unterschied zum Lidl Ständer! 🚀


----------



## san_andreas (1. Dezember 2022)

Hab gerade mit bc telefoniert, da meine Bestellung von letzter Woche noch nicht verschickt war. Sie kriegt jetzt einen „Schubs“…generell hängen sie halt wegen des großen Ausverkaufs hinterher.


----------



## Martin87LE (1. Dezember 2022)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> ! bei GO vergessen
> War der Kurierfahrer höflich, freundlich?


Ja war super. Sprach auch deutsch :-D


----------



## xatb (1. Dezember 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hab gerade mit bc telefoniert, da meine Bestellung von letzter Woche noch nicht verschickt war. Sie kriegt jetzt einen „Schubs“…generell hängen sie halt wegen des großen Ausverkaufs hinterher.


Gleiches Thema bei mir. Am Montag was bestellt, wurde bis Mi Mittag nicht verschickt, dann gechattet und sie wurde "angeschubst" und war heute da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. Dezember 2022)

Mein „Schubs“ hat auch geholfen, Paket ist unterwegs.


----------



## nosaint77 (2. Dezember 2022)

Hab bei Black Friday im Specialized-Onlineshop 2 Paar Schuhe bestellt. Zunächst konnte ich gar nicht an meine Adresse liefern lassen, weil deren Adressdatenbank meine Hausnummer nicht kennt. Dann hab ich notgedrungen das Paket an den örtlichen Speci-Händler schicken lassen, was auch gut klappte. Ein paar Schuhe gehen wieder zurück und jetzt wird´s lustig... bei einer Retoure wird man aber ebenfalls genötigt, das Paket wieder über den Speci-Händler zu retournieren. Dort gab man sich erst mal unwissend, akzeptierte aber die Anweisungen auf dem beigelegten Retourenschein. Einen quittierten Rückgabebeleg o.ä. hab ich nicht bekommen.

Fazit: alles bisschen speziell bei Specialized


----------



## sebbl111 (5. Dezember 2022)

Meine BC Bestellung wurde leider von deren System geschluckt. Habe nur die Amazon Pay Bestätigung erhalten. Nach Rücksprache mit BC lässt sich da aber auch nichts mehr machen. Toll! Wieder Geld gespart ;-) Also wer immer noch ausstehende Lieferungen hat, sollte doch mal nachfragen. Am Ende wartet man sonst lange.


----------



## Sickgirl (5. Dezember 2022)

Habe heute auch bei BC angerufen, da sich eine Woche nichts getan hat. Die Versandbestätigung kam dann auch drei Stunden später


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Dezember 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Das muss wohl gerade als Ausrede bei jedem Versender herhalten.
> Hab ein Rad bei Fahrrad.de bestellt, noch vor den diversen Aktionen. Angegebene Lieferzeit war 5-7 Werktage. Gekommen ist es nach 11 Werktagen und damit schon während der dann laufenden Aktionen.
> Erste Fahrt hat es den vorderen Schlauch zerrissen, zum Glück im Stand, und dabei ist auch der Reifen von der Felge gesprungen. Beim begutachten des Schadens, Schlauch wurde offensichtlich bei der Erstmontage eingeklemmt, haben dann alle Herumstehenden auch noch gemeint die Kette sei deutlich zu kurz.
> Antwort vom Versender: die zuständige Stelle meldet sich dann in „ca. 7-14 Tagen“.
> Sprich vor Weihnachten bzw. In dem Jahr wird das nichts mehr 😡


Du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen wie massiv das bestellaufkommen in den Tagen vorher schon ansteigt und wie sehr die Retouren und sonstige Serviceanfragen aktuell ansteigen ..


----------



## Brewmaster (6. Dezember 2022)

Kann mich bei BC nicht beschweren, am Mittwoch Best Preis anfrage und am Do Nacht damit bestellt, heute angekommen.


----------



## Papsi (6. Dezember 2022)

Mein BC Paket ist grad gekommen. 

Auf der Webseite standen alle DHL Daten usw. 
Nur als Mail ist keine Info gekommen, dass es versendet worden ist. 

Waren eh nur Bremsbeläge für die kommenden Saison. Also nichts wichtiges…


----------



## xforce1 (6. Dezember 2022)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Habe heute auch bei BC angerufen, da sich eine Woche nichts getan hat. Die Versandbestätigung kam dann auch drei Stunden später


War bei mir ähnlich. Am 28.11. bestellt. Gestern fällt mir dann auf das die Bestellung immer noch nicht raus ist. Nach kurzem Kontakt ist es seit gestern auf dem Weg.
Ist aber schon ungewöhnlich für BC das sich bei Lagerware eine Woche lang gar nichts tut und dann erst durch Nachhaken.


----------



## shibboleth (7. Dezember 2022)

Passt nicht ganz hier rein, aber andererseits vielleicht auch doch...

Bei R2 am Montagabend einen Dropper von e*thirteen bestellt, ging Dienstag raus, kam gerade an. Top. Aber was ich richtig geil finde ist, dass auf dem Paket ein Aufkleber war, auf dem es hieß, dass der Karton (auf dem Syntace-Packband klebte)  wiederverwendet wurde:




Ich verschicke beruflich um die 100 Pakete pro Jahr und versuche, möglichst viele Kartons wieder zu verwenden, schon damit ich keine kaufen muss, aber dass ein großer Versender das tut, dessen Logistik und Lagerhaltung mit "aufgebauten" Kartons (viel Volumen!) garantiert Mehrkosten hat, und dabei trotz Weihnachtszeit kein bisschen Lieferverzögerung hat, finde ich schon richtig geil. Für mich ein Grund, öfter dort zu bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (12. Dezember 2022)

Hat jemand bei BC bei der Specialized 20% Aktion zugeschlagen und sein Rad schon bekommen?
Ich warte mittlerweile seit 28.11. auf Bewegung bei einem Levo und auch nach zwei Mails wird auf das hohe Auftragsaufkommen hingewiesen. Ich hab ja Verständnis für die hohe Bestellmenge und fahre primär mit meinem Rallon, langsam hätte ichs dann aber schon gerne. Zwei Wochen nach Geldeingang sollte für die Vormontage eigentlich ausreichen.


----------



## Orby (12. Dezember 2022)

Hab jetzt 2x bei bike-boarder.de bestellt, war zügig meist innerhalb 3 Tagen da. Nicht 24Std aber alles gut. 

Ich erwähne es deswegen, weil wenn man nach Erfahrungen sucht, kommt als erster Treffer trustpilot mit katastrophalen Bewertungen und dann erst TrustedShops mit 4,96🔆


----------



## shibboleth (12. Dezember 2022)

Hab die Tage dort (also biker-boarder) einen Reifen bestellt, war auch fix da, alles bestens


----------



## Flo7 (12. Dezember 2022)

Remux schrieb:


> Hat jemand bei BC bei der Specialized 20% Aktion zugeschlagen und sein Rad schon bekommen?
> Ich warte mittlerweile seit 28.11. auf Bewegung bei einem Levo und auch nach zwei Mails wird auf das hohe Auftragsaufkommen hingewiesen. Ich hab ja Verständnis für die hohe Bestellmenge und fahre primär mit meinem Rallon, langsam hätte ichs dann aber schon gerne. Zwei Wochen nach Geldeingang sollte für die Vormontage eigentlich ausreichen.



Aktuell hängen normale Bestellungen ne Woche dort herum, da wird’s halt mit nem kompletten Rad noch schwieriger! Ich kann dich aber verstehen und würde mich auch nerven.


----------



## Cycliste17 (12. Dezember 2022)

Nur einen Reifen bestellt?


----------



## stf_bike (12. Dezember 2022)

Heute morgen Bekleidung bei BC bestellt, heute Nachmittag ging das Paket auf die Reise 👌 Den Feedback Sports Pro hatte ich während der Black Friday Aktion auch bestellt. Hat drei Tage gedauert, was ich mehr als OK finde. Bin sehr zufrieden mit BC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (12. Dezember 2022)

Fahrrad XXL ist auch so ein Versandkönig - drei Sachen bestellt, zwei Packerl wurden nach einer Weile verschickt, eins davon ist erst angekommen, das sah auch noch so aus:



Und Fahrrad.de die alten Kostenoptimierer mit ihrem Lager-Outsourcing und der zugehörigen Rabattschlacht:


Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Deswegen also, ein Teil ist schon umgezogen bzw. neue Ware wird wrsl schon beim Log-DL angeliefert:






keroson schrieb:


> Wenn man sich da z.B. die Zahlen von Signal Sports United anschaut (Mutterkonzern von fahrrad.de) dann fehlt dort einfach Geld, bei gleichzeitig massiv gestiegenen Kredit-Kosten.
> -> für die Endkunden bedeutet das, dass es aktuell sehr günstig ist, einzukaufen.











						Sport-E-Commerce-Plattform legt Quartalszahlen vor: Signa Sports United vervierfacht Verlust
					

Die Sport-E-Commerce- und Technologie-Plattform Signa Sports United hat im dritten Quartal einen Umsatzsprung von über 29% gemacht. Dagegen hat sich der Nettoverlust vervierfacht. Noch schlechter entwickelte sich das Ergebnis im Neunmonatszeitraum. Unterdessen hat die Muttergesellschaft...




					www.textilwirtschaft.de
				












						Signa verspricht Signa Sports United weitere 350 Mio. Euro
					

Kann Signa Sports United (Fahrrad.de, Tennispoint) die Gunst der Stunde nutzen und sich den ein oder anderen Übernahmekandidaten schnappen? Die Signa Holding hat Signa Sports United jetzt jedenfall…




					excitingcommerce.de
				












						Greift Signa Sports United bei Keller Sports zu?
					

Worauf wartet eigentlich Signa Sports United? Das ist eine der großen, wenn auch eher rhetorischen, Fragen dieses Jahr. Wartet die SSU Group (Fahrrad.de, TennisPoint, etc.), die weiter auf Buy &amp…




					excitingcommerce.de


----------



## san_andreas (13. Dezember 2022)

Heute Nacht bei Mailorder bestellt…um 9.00 Uhr versendet…top !


----------



## Innsbruuucker (15. Dezember 2022)

Wie laufen bei euch die Fahrrad.de/bikester Bestellungen? Samstag bestellt und noch nichts passiert.


----------



## saturno (15. Dezember 2022)

shibboleth schrieb:


> Passt nicht ganz hier rein, aber andererseits vielleicht auch doch...
> 
> Bei R2 am Montagabend einen Dropper von e*thirteen bestellt, ging Dienstag raus, kam gerade an. Top. Aber was ich richtig geil finde ist, dass auf dem Paket ein Aufkleber war, auf dem es hieß, dass der Karton (auf dem Syntace-Packband klebte)  wiederverwendet wurde:
> 
> ...


warum schon benutzte kartons????? weil sie keine neue bekommen, lieferengpässe


----------



## saturno (15. Dezember 2022)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Nur einen Reifen bestellt?


wollt halt auch mal den paketboten sehen


----------



## der-gute (15. Dezember 2022)

saturno schrieb:


> warum schon benutzte kartons????? weil sie keine neue bekommen, lieferengpässe


Ernsthaft?


----------



## Muehi (15. Dezember 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Wie laufen bei euch die Fahrrad.de/bikester Bestellungen? Samstag bestellt und noch nichts passiert.


Ebenfalls am Samstag bestellt (fahrrad.de), versendet am Dienstag, gestern/am Mittwoch zugestellt.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (15. Dezember 2022)

Bei Fahrrad.de wird aber halt auch schon in der Früh gesoffen:



			
				Fahrrad.de schrieb:
			
		

> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> Wir haben Ihre Steuererklärung bearbeitet, die letzte Anpassung wurde am 12. Dezember vorgenommen. Sie sollten eine Aktualisierung bei Klarna sehen, wenn Sie eingezahlt haben, werden Sie eine Rückerstattung innerhalb von 5 Werktagen sehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## danimaniac (15. Dezember 2022)

Thema Preisgarantie/Price Alert

Nutzt ihr das?

BC hat mir letztens innerhalb von wenigen Stunden drauf geantwortet (sind drauf eingegangen, waren aber auch weniger als 10%) und fast drei Wochen um den einzulösen, per Gutschein.
Bike24 hat für den gleich Alarm eine ganze Woche gebraucht inkl. nur einer Woche zum Einlösen. Zum Einlösen muss man dort nach Bestellung mit Verweis auf die Bestellnummer auf die E-Mail antworten, damit dann die Rechnung angepasst wird.


----------



## Remux (15. Dezember 2022)

bei mir ist fahrrad.de jetzt leider auch zur Sendung von drölf Paketen für eine Bestellung übergegangen. Auch gibt es jetzt ab und an Fehlbestände und zur Kompensation 5% Gutscheine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2022)

Bike Discount: gestern bestellt…heute geliefert !


----------



## Schnerrget (15. Dezember 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Thema Preisgarantie/Price Alert
> 
> Nutzt ihr das?
> 
> ...


Hatte das im Frühjahr mal für ne OneUp Dropper genutzt. Das waren glaub ich 15 oder 20% Preisunterschied. Ging auch innerhalb ner Stunde und hatte dann auch 3 Wochen Zeit zum Einlösen. Manchmal macht des Sinn.


----------



## kajofrito (15. Dezember 2022)

Mal unabhängig vom Versender und der Vorweihnachtszeit ist mir schon seit längerem folgendes mit DHL aufgefallen. Es betrifft nur Versender, die ab einem Betrag >XX Euro kostenlos versenden.

Der Versand des Paketes verläuft anfangs normal, bis es in der Region des Empfängers angekommen ist. Und dort bleibt es dann immer genau 2 Tage liegen, bis es weiter in die Auslieferung geht.

Kann es sein, dass DHL ein super Sparangebot für die Händler im Angebot hat, was zu oben genannter Lieferverzögerung führt?


----------



## DJTornado (15. Dezember 2022)

kajofrito schrieb:


> Mal unabhängig vom Versender und der Vorweihnachtszeit ist mir schon seit längerem folgendes mit DHL aufgefallen. Es betrifft nur Versender, die ab einem Betrag >XX Euro kostenlos versenden.
> 
> Der Versand des Paketes verläuft anfangs normal, bis es in der Region des Empfängers angekommen ist. Und dort bleibt es dann immer genau 2 Tage liegen, bis es weiter in die Auslieferung geht.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass DHL ein super Sparangebot für die Händler im Angebot hat, was zu oben genannter Lieferverzögerung führt?


Würde ich nicht von ausgehen, hier geistert ein für mich nicht kostenfreies Paket bei DHL seit 14 Tagen durch die Gegend, war schon 5x auf dem Auto zur Auslieferung und wurde angeblich 1x neu verpackt wegen beschädigter Originalverpackung...


----------



## kajofrito (15. Dezember 2022)

DJTornado schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht von ausgehen, hier geistert ein für mich nicht kostenfreies Paket bei DHL seit 14 Tagen durch die Gegend,


Solche Einzelfälle meine ich nicht. Ich habe es im letzten halben Jahr 5 mal so erlebt, dass genau nach 2 Tagen "Zwischenstopp" ausgeliefert wurde. Müsste sich schon um einen dummen Zufall handeln.


----------



## flowforfun (15. Dezember 2022)

BC heute mittag bestellt: Paket unterwegs

B24 1 Stunde später bestellt: Paket unterwegs

Davor Starbike bestellt: "noch" nichts.....


----------



## san_andreas (16. Dezember 2022)

Das hatte ich auch noch nie bei DHL. Aus dem Tracking:

„Leider war eine Zustellung der Sendung heute nicht möglich. Mögliche Gründe: Abbruch der Zustelltour aufgrund von Krankheit, Unfall, Überschreitung der Arbeitszeit. Wir versuchen es am nächsten Werktag.“


----------



## NunAuchDa (16. Dezember 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch noch nie bei DHL. Aus dem Tracking:
> 
> „Leider war eine Zustellung der Sendung heute nicht möglich. Mögliche Gründe: Abbruch der Zustelltour aufgrund von Krankheit, Unfall, Überschreitung der Arbeitszeit. Wir versuchen es am nächsten Werktag.“


Das ist bei mir schon fast Standard. Vermutlich hatte der Zusteller Feierabend und hat die Tour entsprechend abgebrochen.
So etwas hatte ich schon mal zwei Tage hintereinander bei dem selben Paket. Ich hatte es auch schon das der erneute Zustellungsversuch erst am Übernächsten Tag war.


----------



## Schnerrget (16. Dezember 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch noch nie bei DHL. Aus dem Tracking:
> 
> „Leider war eine Zustellung der Sendung heute nicht möglich. Mögliche Gründe: Abbruch der Zustelltour aufgrund von Krankheit, Unfall, Überschreitung der Arbeitszeit. Wir versuchen es am nächsten Werktag.“


Das hatte ich letztes Jahr im Herbst ein paar Mal. Da wurde das Auto bei der Liveverfolgung mit drei Stops bis zur Lieferung angezeigt und dann kam genauso diese Benachrichtigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (16. Dezember 2022)

Die dauerhafte Umleitung zu einer Packstation ist keine Option für euch?


----------



## emtezet13 (16. Dezember 2022)

magura shiftmix bei tuning-bikes (günstigster shop)
BD 10.12.
LD 16.12.
das erste und letzte mal für mich, hat mir für lagerware/warensendung zu lange gedauert


----------



## danimaniac (16. Dezember 2022)

kajofrito schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass DHL ein super Sparangebot für die Händler im Angebot hat, was zu oben genannter Lieferverzögerung führt?





kajofrito schrieb:


> Solche Einzelfälle meine ich nicht. Ich habe es im letzten halben Jahr 5 mal so erlebt, dass genau nach 2 Tagen "Zwischenstopp" ausgeliefert wurde. Müsste sich schon um einen dummen Zufall handeln.


nein, das ist ehrlich gesagt völlig undenkbar weil das ein extra Sortierprozess wäre. Das würde wiederum Geld kosten und würde die Idee eines Sparangebots ad absurdum führen.

Vermutlich ist das Verteilzentrum einfach nur voll und unterbesetzt. Und das ständig plus jetzt noch Ausnahmezustand mit riesigem Krankenstand + Weihnachtspost....


----------



## Innsbruuucker (16. Dezember 2022)

Bikester/Fahrrad.de storniert der Reihe nach statt zu liefern.

Sonntag bestellt, vorgestern 1x storno, gestern 1x Storno und noch keine Lieferung.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Dezember 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> nein, das ist ehrlich gesagt völlig undenkbar weil das ein extra Sortierprozess wäre. Das würde wiederum Geld kosten und würde die Idee eines Sparangebots ad absurdum führen.
> 
> Vermutlich ist das Verteilzentrum einfach nur voll und unterbesetzt. Und das ständig plus jetzt noch Ausnahmezustand mit riesigem Krankenstand + Weihnachtspost....


Und mal an die Straßenverhältnise in Deutschland nachdenken, es ist Winter mit Schnne und Eis.


----------



## Dr_Ink (17. Dezember 2022)

Kurz mal was zu r2-bike.com.

Ich habe am 29.08.22 eine Gabel mit Liefertermin September 22 bestellt und bezahlt. Dann wurde ich kurze Zeit nach Bestellung vertröstet, dass der Liefertermin unbekannt sei. Nach etlichen weiteren Verschiebungen war jetzt ein Ende der Wartezeit abzusehen, so hoffte ich zumindest. Der Liefertermin war auf den 9.1.23 terminiert. Eben habe ich eine Mail bekommen, dass der Liefertermin wieder verschoben wurde auf den 2.2.23.
Mittlerweile bin ich ziemlich genervt, das Rad wird und wird nicht fertig.


Sind ja schließlich keine Trickstuff Bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (17. Dezember 2022)

Was ist denn das für eine Gabel?


----------



## Orby (17. Dezember 2022)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Kurz mal was zu r2-bike.com.
> 
> Ich habe am 29.08.22 eine Gabel mit Liefertermin September 22 bestellt und bezahlt. Dann wurde ich kurze Zeit nach Bestellung vertröstet, dass der Liefertermin unbekannt sei. Nach etlichen weiteren Verschiebungen war jetzt ein Ende der Wartezeit abzusehen, so hoffte ich zumindest. Der Liefertermin war auf den 9.1.23 terminiert. Eben habe ich eine Mail bekommen, dass der Liefertermin wieder verschoben wurde auf den 2.2.23.
> Mittlerweile bin ich ziemlich genervt, das Rad wird und wird nicht fertig.
> ...


Das ist kein R2 Thema. Hatte den Fall mit meiner 120mm SID im Sommer 2022. Bei allen Versendern wurde damals der Liefertermin immer nach hinten geschoben. 
Hab dann privat eine besorgt, sonst hätte ich auch noch Wochen warten müssen. 

BD versendet aktuell innerhalb 24 Std, Maciag ebenfalls, Bike24 braucht etwas länger.


----------



## Dr_Ink (18. Dezember 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Gabel?


Die hier.


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. Dezember 2022)

"Es wurden keine Artikel mit diesen Filtereinstellungen gefunden.

Um Ergebnisse anzuzeigen, versuche bitte einen oder mehrere Filter zu deaktivieren." 

Bei bike24 scheint es gerade eine Weile zu dauern...


----------



## Stuntfrosch (31. Dezember 2022)

Gestern bei BMO bestellt, heute geliefert.
So etwas habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt.


----------



## NunAuchDa (31. Dezember 2022)

Ging mir mit BMO auch so kurz vor Weihnachten und in dieser Woche. Ich war echt überrascht das es zu dieser Jahreszeit so gut klappte. Sogar mit DHL lief es überraschenderweise gut.


----------



## nightwolf (3. Januar 2023)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Die dauerhafte Umleitung zu einer Packstation ist keine Option für euch?


Naja, ich habe das ja vor einigen Seiten schon mal thematisiert:
*Packstationen werden offensichtlich ohne Plan aufgestellt*. Wer einen Stellplatz anbietet, bekommt eine Packstation. Wenn in einem einzigen Gewerbegebiet drei Laeden einen Stellplatz anbieten, dann gibt es dort eben drei Packstationen innerhalb weniger hundert meter.
Zum Ausgleich bleiben ganze Stadtteile und Doerfer ohne Packstation.

Das bedeutet, dass fuer Leute, die dergestalt wohnen, und nicht dauernd mit dem Auto herumkurven, die Packstation leider keine Loesung ist.

Ich hab schon DHL angeschrieben, Netto angeschrieben (wg. meines Buerodorfs), tegut angeschrieben (wg. meines Stadtteils im Heimatstaedtchen) ... nix erreicht bisher.

Das einzig gute ist ... eine Packstation braucht <zwingend> nur einen Sockel, sie kann solar und per Mobilinternet betrieben werden. Somit kann man dermaleinst <wenn das Problem begriffen worden ist, gebt den Leuten noch ein paar Jahrzehnte> einen Teil der sinnlos gehaeuften Packstationen aus den Gewerbegebieten auf LKWs laden und sie gleichmaessiger verteilen.


Orby schrieb:


> (...) Bike24 braucht etwas länger.





Raumfahrer schrieb:


> (...) Bei bike24 scheint es gerade eine Weile zu dauern...


Kann ich bestaetigen. Genau genommen hat es Bike24 bisher ein einziges mal von jetzt auf gleich (also vor 15:00 bestellt, am selben Tag noch raus, am naechsten Tag da) geschafft, und da war genau garnix Dringendes dabei. Speziell wenn ein Bike zerlegt im Keller liegt und auf Teile aus dem Paket angewiesen ist, dauert es immer mind. zwei Tage laenger  🙄
Aktuell habe ich  meine Bestellung extra gleich noch am 31. aufgegeben, in der Hoffnung, dass ich dann vll am 02. Januar gleich drankomme weil vll weit vorne in der Warteschlange ... aber nix passiert bisher.


----------



## Raumfahrer (3. Januar 2023)

nightwolf schrieb:


> *Packstationen werden offensichtlich ohne Plan aufgestellt*. Wer einen Stellplatz anbietet, bekommt eine Packstation. Wenn in einem einzigen Gewerbegebiet drei Laeden einen Stellplatz anbieten, dann gibt es dort eben drei Packstationen innerhalb weniger hundert meter.
> Zum Ausgleich bleiben ganze Stadtteile und Doerfer ohne Packstation.
> 
> Das bedeutet, dass fuer Leute, die dergestalt wohnen, und nicht dauernd mit dem Auto herumkurven, die Packstation leider keine Loesung ist.


Nach welchen Kriterien diese Packstationen aufgestellt werden, kann ich nicht wirklich sagen. 
Ich hab da offenbar bessere Bedingungen.
Die nächste Packstation ist bei mir ca 2,5 km entfernt an einem Supermarkt. Das heißt, wenn ich von Arbeit aus dort vorbei komme, dann muss ich mich nicht extra beim Paketshop anstellen und warten.


----------



## nightwolf (3. Januar 2023)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> (...) Die nächste Packstation ist bei mir ca 2,5 km entfernt an einem Supermarkt. (...)


Hmm, in *dieser* Entfernung haben wir <am Familienwohnsitz> mehrere. Allerdings eben innerhalb eines einzigen nicht mal 1x1 km grossen Quadrats dann eben deren *vier*.
Was ich gern haette, waere eine an dem Supermarkt in 400m Entfernung. _Oder vergleichbar_.
Dafuer in dem o. g. Quadranten halt eine weniger, sollte immer noch reichen.
Wenn Du Bike-Kram bestellst, wird das Paket ja gerne mal sperrig und ist dann eben nichts mehr, was man schnell mal auf dem <normalen> Rad mitnehmen kann. Da ist dann eine Extra-Tour mit Lastenrad oder Sackkarre oder dgl. angesagt. So meinte ich das 🙂


Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Nach welchen Kriterien diese Packstationen aufgestellt werden, kann ich nicht wirklich sagen. (...)


Hier die Info - kurz gesagt: Nach gar keinen. Packstationen werden dort aufgestellt, wo Flaechen angeboten werden. Dass das dann zu Haeufungen hier und nix-zu-finden anderswo fuehrt, wird wohl als Kollateralschaden gesehen. Wie gesagt, ich hab mich schon beklagt, dass das ueber die Haeufung wieder nur zur_ Vergangenheitstechnologie Automobil _passt ...





						Ihre eigene Packstation | DHL
					

Holen Sie sich kostenlos Ihre eigene Packstation. Bieten Sie so Ihren Kunden, Mitarbeitern oder Mietern einen zusätzlichen Service an.




					www.dhl.de


----------



## nightwolf (3. Januar 2023)

Boah zweiter voller Arbeitstag rum nach meiner Bestellung von Silvester bei Bike24, nur lagernde Artikel und es ist bisher genau garnix passiert  😠 
Sorry fuer die schlechte Laune aber dieser Weihnachts-Zwangsurlaub nervt mich sowieso jedesmal und dann kommen auch die Teile immer ewig lang nicht   
Am Montag bin ich wieder in der Arbeit, da ist es dann zu spaet 🙄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ehrles8 (3. Januar 2023)

Meine Bike24 Bestellung vom 29.12 wurde gestern versendet aber mit Hermes 🫣, muss das sein?


----------



## san_andreas (3. Januar 2023)

Kannst du normalerweise bei der Bestellung anmerken, dass du mit DHL versendet haben willst, wenn nötig.


----------



## ehrles8 (3. Januar 2023)

Als extra Kommentar? Gut zu wissen, ist eine Regenjacke/Regenhose also nix großes.


----------



## NunAuchDa (3. Januar 2023)

Seit etwa einem Jahr erhielt ich von b24 meine Bestellungen immer mit DHL. So Mitte 2021 kam mal einige Zeit lang einiges mit Hermes.


----------



## nightwolf (5. Januar 2023)

ehrles8 schrieb:


> Meine Bike24 Bestellung vom 29.12 wurde gestern versendet aber mit Hermes 🫣, muss das sein?


Naja Du kannst immer mal reinfallen.
Aktuell ist nun mein Paket endlich gestern rausgegangen, und eigentlich auch heute (Donnerstag) frueh in der Zielregion eingetroffen. Tracking sagte gestern 'Samstag'
Das DHL Tracking ist aber erst bei 2/5 und sagt jetzt kommenden Dienstag 😠 

Ich hoff nur das stimmt alles nicht ... 🙄


----------



## Schnerrget (5. Januar 2023)

Mal anders herum:

Ich habe am 23. ein Paket über ne Packstation weggeschickt.
Seitdem hat sich der Status von "Auf dem Weg ins Startpaketzentrum" nicht mehr geändert.
Da zweifle ich auch, ob hier die Statusmeldung stimmt.


----------



## nightwolf (5. Januar 2023)

Ja, wie gesagt, ich hoffe eben sehr, dass da nur das Tracking nicht stimmt und ich irgendwann heute Nachmittag die Benachrichtigung bekomme dass das Paket in der Packstation ist.
Ansonsten finde ich das einfach unfassbar nervig, jedes Jahr wieder ueber Weihnachten Zwangsurlaub, und jedes Jahr wieder der selbe Schaisz.
Dann will / muss man halt was erledigen in der Zeit _(wenn man schon mal Zeit hat)_, und jedes mal wieder kommt man in die Bredouille weil das ganze Land im Tiefschlaf ist und nix weitergeht.
Ich sag jedes Jahr lasst mich halt arbeiten, meinen Urlaub will ich lieber wann anders = wenn ich was damit anfangen kann ... Keine Chance 😡 

Edit: Paket ist jetzt am Samstag eingetroffen ... 🙄


----------

